# MTB Touren-Treff am Omerbach (Eschweiler) [Teil 2]



## steve (12. Februar 2008)

Moin,

alle Themen mit mehr als 5000 Antworten werden geschlossen und ein neues Thema geöffnet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320689

XCRacer bat mich noch folgenden Text einzufügen, damit der Treffpunkt und ein paar Infos über den Thread auch im Teil 2 vorhanden sind:

"Wir sind ein lustiger Haufen von Mountainbikern im Alter von 25 bis 55 Jahren und fahren in der Regel Samstags ab Ecke Eifelstraße / Herrenfeldchen in 52249 Eschweiler. Oft Treffen wir uns auch an der Tankstelle, Jülicher Straße am Ortseingang von Dürwiß.

Desweiteren machen wir Nightrides, Feierabendtouren (FATs), treffen uns zur Schrauberparty oder einfach nur so. Mal gemütlich und für jedermann fahrbar, aber auch schon mal länger und anspruchsvoller. Eigentlich steht aber immer der Spaß und die gute Laune im Vordergrund.

Näheres erfährst du hier im Thread oder unter www.omerbach.de

Viel Spaß beim Lesen !"


Viele Grüße

Steve


----------



## bobcat (12. Februar 2008)

...also mehr Biken und weniger Schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (12. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht sollten wir die Gelegenheit nutzen, und als ersten Beitrag im neuen Thread noch mal 'ne kleine "Zusammenfassung" zu schreiben.
Also, wer sind wir? Wo/Wann ist normalerweise Treffpunkt? Welches Leistungs-Niveau? Ein Hinweis, dass Rennradfahrer nicht willkommen sind!  

Falls jemand dazu kommt, so etwas zu schreiben, können wir bestimmt Steve bitten, das als ersten Beitrag einzufügen.


----------



## XCRacer (12. Februar 2008)

Schon längst passiert


----------



## PacMan (12. Februar 2008)

Nightride für Kurzentschlossene, mit Überraschungsgast!


----------



## XCRacer (12. Februar 2008)

Bin dabei. Aber nur weil ich neugierig bin 

Interessantes bei wdr.de:
*Aldenhoven: 1. Indeland-Triathlon*
Rund um den Tagebau Inden soll im September der erste Indeland-Triathlon starten. Damit wollen die vier Kommunen Aldenhoven, Eschweiler, Inden und Jülich sowie der Kreis Düren langfristig eine sportliche Großveranstaltung etablieren, und sie erhoffen sich darüber hinaus eine Belebung der strukturschwachen Region. Die Veranstalter rechnen mit rund 1000 Teilnehmern.


----------



## commencal blanc (12. Februar 2008)

Da ziehe ich nach Stuttgart und in Inden gibts bald nen Triathlon


----------



## GeDe (12. Februar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Nightride für Kurzentschlossene, mit Überraschungsgast!



 Mann, und ich muss immer noch das Bett hüten.

Wer betreut eigentlich im Augenblick unser WP-Konto


----------



## niki-2 (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo Herr XC Racer

wie schauts denn morgen früh aus?

Wollte eigendlich morgen meine erste Runde für dieses Jahr starten 

Also langsam und leicht!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (12. Februar 2008)

Dieter! Hast PM 

Gerd! Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, sind die bisherigen Einträge erhalten. Wenn alles wieder neu aufgesetzt ist, müssen die neuen Daten nachgetragen werden.

Ich könnte die Seite neu aufsetzen, weiß aber nicht, was dann mit der alten Datenbank und den noch teilweise vorhandenen Daten passiert. Bräuchte da noch Infos von Christian


----------



## rpo35 (12. Februar 2008)

"Moin, Moin.
Kann ja sein das ich falsch liege (Alzheimer läst grüßen), aber es könnte sein, das heute ein Omba im Fernsehen in seiner ersten großen Rolle zu sehen ist. 
Also daher: TV-Tip: SAT1, 20:15, Die Treue-Testerin 
Welcher Omba wird nicht verraten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gut schau MausD"

Muß man dafür den ganzen Film angucken oder reichts, wenn man ab ca. 21:00 reinschaut?

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (12. Februar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> "Moin, Moin.
> Kann ja sein das ich falsch liege (Alzheimer läst grüßen), aber es könnte sein, das heute ein Omba im Fernsehen in seiner ersten großen Rolle zu sehen ist.
> Also daher: TV-Tip: SAT1, 20:15, Die Treue-Testerin
> Welcher Omba wird nicht verraten
> ...



Der Darsteller sagte mir eben, dass er noch nicht mal weiß, ob seine "Szene" überhaupt verwendet wurde   - also empfiehlt es sich den ganzen Film zu schauen - also es müßte die Szene in der Autowaschstraße sein


----------



## niki-2 (12. Februar 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Der Darsteller sagte mir eben, dass er noch nicht mal weiß, ob seine "Szene" überhaupt verwendet wurde   - also empfiehlt es sich den ganzen Film zu schauen - also es müßte die Szene in der Autowaschstraße sein



Soll ich den Salat aufnehmen und auf DVD brennen?


----------



## mcmarki (12. Februar 2008)

das wäre super Dieter


----------



## niki-2 (12. Februar 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> das wäre super Dieter



Dann machen wir das doch glatt!


----------



## talybont (12. Februar 2008)

@René
Danke für den Tip mit dem Maulschlüssel und dem Schnellspanner: die Investition in einen 32er Megaschwengel hat sich gelohnt  
Lager ging auf einmal ganz leicht raus.


----------



## rpo35 (12. Februar 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Der Darsteller sagte mir eben, dass er noch nicht mal weiß, ob seine "Szene" überhaupt verwendet wurde   - also empfiehlt es sich den ganzen Film zu schauen - also es müßte die Szene in der Autowaschstraße sein


Also haben wir das eben richtig gesehen. Einer von den Spannern in der Waschstrasse war der Murat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (12. Februar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...Einer von den Spannern in der Waschstrasse war der Murat


War er! Aber man muste schon genau hinschauen, besser als Murat in der Szene


----------



## rpo35 (12. Februar 2008)

Hm, ich glaub' ich wäre doch besser noch ein Stündchen im Wald geblieben  Schei** Neugier


----------



## PacMan (12. Februar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hm, ich glaub' ich wäre doch besser noch ein Stündchen im Wald geblieben  Schei** Neugier


Ach, komm! Radfahren kann man doch (fast) jeden Tag. Aber ein Omba im Fernsehen - das ist was Besonderes!  

(Zumindest noch. Sobald unser Plan, die Weltherrschaft zu übernehmen, mal in Schwung kommt, werden wir natürlich jeden Tag im Fernsehen sein. Muahaahahaa!!!  )


----------



## Jule (12. Februar 2008)

Boooooah, wir haben uns den ganzen Mist tatsächlich angeguckt. 
Aber ich hab' Murat direkt und auch ohne Tipp erkannt!


----------



## rpo35 (12. Februar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...Sobald unser Plan, die Weltherrschaft zu übernehmen, mal in Schwung kommt...


Aha, und der 1. Schritt dahin war wohl die Zerstörung der eigenen Webseite


----------



## XCRacer (12. Februar 2008)

Kann bitte jemand die Szene rausschneiden und online stellen. Ich lag da grad im Stadtwald im Schlamm 

Der Überraschungsgast hat sich übrigens drum gerissen, einen Bericht zu schreiben


----------



## PacMan (13. Februar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, und der 1. Schritt dahin war wohl die Zerstörung der eigenen Webseite


Genau! Das sorgt schon mal für die nötige Panik in der Bevölkerung!  

Ach René, interessante Signatur hast du da übrigens!


			
				publicenemy schrieb:
			
		

> was knn ich machen? was wird kaputt sein? wenn cih nen neuen c aufe/bekomm , wird die alte festplatte noch funzen das ch die daten rauskrieg?


So wie ich das sehe, braucht der Typ vor allem 'ne neue Tastatur - mit eingebauter Rechtschreibprüfung. Bei jedem vergessenen Buchstaben gibt's 'nen Stromschlag!


----------



## kurzer37 (13. Februar 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Herr XC Racer
> 
> wie schauts denn morgen früh aus?
> 
> ...


 

Danke das du an mich gedacht hast.  War Heute allein Unterwegs und hatte auch noch frei. Durch die Verlegung des Threads habe Ich deinen Kommentar erst jetzt gesehen.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## mcmarki (13. Februar 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Durch die Verlegung des Threads habe Ich deinen Kommentar erst jetzt gesehen.



Hast wohl zuviel Zeit mit Stephan verbracht


----------



## XCRacer (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo Michael

Haben dein Auto bei Bazzillus auf dem Parkplatz gesucht 

Du weißt doch, was Mittwochs morgens angesagt ist. Hättest dich doch früher melden können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (13. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hallo Michael
> 
> Haben dein Auto bei Bazzillus auf dem Parkplatz gesucht
> 
> Du weißt doch, was Mittwochs morgens angesagt ist. Hättest dich doch früher melden können


 

Da ihr doch alle beide so krank wart und kein Termin im LMB war , bin Ich allein langsam wie immer Unterwegs gewesen. Und den Thread hier bekomme bei Ich meiner suche ( nach kurzer37 )nicht angezeigt. Ausserdem habe Ich Heute frei gehabt und Montag-Dienstag Urlaub wg. schön Wetter .

@ Markus zum Glück nicht.


----------



## XCRacer (13. Februar 2008)

Ist halt dumm gelaufen 

Nächste Woche ist ja wieder Mittwoch und jetzt am Samstag geht auch was, oder Jungs???


----------



## kurzer37 (13. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ist halt dumm gelaufen
> 
> Nächste Woche ist ja wieder Mittwoch und jetzt am Samstag geht auch was, oder Jungs???


 

Habe ab Morgen bis einschl. Mittwoch Frühschicht. Fahre dann am Samstag nach dem Werk eine Runde.


----------



## niki-2 (13. Februar 2008)

Tja Herr Kurzer tut mir leid,

aber beim nächsten Male klappt das mit den Mittwochen!! 

Ich habe aber auch gedacht das du wieder arbeiten bist, weil du geschrieben hast: Zitat ( Ich habe nur Montag und Dienstag frei) 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (13. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> .... und jetzt am Samstag geht auch was, oder Jungs???



Das hoffe ich doch 

Grüße aus Kassel


----------



## XCRacer (13. Februar 2008)

Welche Uhrzeit wäre dir genehm?


----------



## Cheng (13. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Welche Uhrzeit wäre dir genehm?



egal, bin Freitag nachmittag wieder daheim, Hauptsache "langsam und mittel"


----------



## XCRacer (13. Februar 2008)

Dann können wir ja Freitag-Abend 'ne Nightride machen


----------



## cyberp (13. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Kann bitte jemand die Szene rausschneiden und online stellen. Ich lag da grad im Stadtwald im Schlamm
> 
> Der Überraschungsgast hat sich übrigens drum gerissen, einen Bericht zu schreiben


Ok, dann will ich mal ein paar Wörter dazu schreiben .

Gestern Abend trafen sich XCRacer, PacMan und meine Wenigkeit bei HolyBen vor der Haustür um eine gemütlich Runde zu drehen. Es war dunkel und ich habe fast keine Ahnung wo wir waren . Grob geschätzt ging es über Propsteier Wald-Münsterbusch-Freund-....-....-Stadtwald. Einzige Besonderheit war das oben schon erwähnte Schlammbad von XCRacer .

Für mich war es mit einer Fahrzeit von 2 Stunden und 50 Minuten ein sehr später aber gelungener Einstieg in den Winterpokal .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (13. Februar 2008)

cyberp schrieb:


> ...Für mich war es mit einer Fahrzeit von 2 Stunden und 50 Minuten ein sehr später aber gelungener Einstieg in den Winterpokal .


Das glaub' ich jetzt nicht...gibt's Bilder?


----------



## XCRacer (13. Februar 2008)

OK, dann muß ich auch was nachtragen:

Heute, am Mittwoch morgen, trafen sich Dieter und René OHNE den Kurzen zu einer von '*Dieters Mittwochs morgen Tour*'en.

Wir fuhren also eine Tour über Hastenrath, Werth, Gressenich nach Mausbach. Bei Stolberg bogen wir am Schotterwerk in Ri Büsbach ab. Wir wollten möglichst lange auf freiem Gelände bleiben, um jeden Sonnenstahl zu erhaschen.

Vor Kornelimünster sind wir durch das Frankenwäldchen gesaust und hinter Kornelimünster über Vennbahntrasse nach Walheim. Hier wollten wir auf dem Spielplatz ein paar Kinder erschrecken, was uns aber nicht gelang, weil keine Kinder da!

Bei Friesenrath sind wir auf den neuen Eifelsteig gestoßen. Den haben wir aber irgendwo bei Vennwegen wieder verlassen und sind über die Münsterwälder Schneise nach Vicht geradelt.

Hoch nach Süssendell wäre Dieter fast vor Schwäche vom Rad gefallen, könnte sich aber so grad noch halten. Heim ging's wie so oft entlang des Ombabaches!

Dieter, die alte Pocke, ist heute nach 8 Wochen das erste mal wieder gefahren und hat sich tapfer geschlagen 

3:11h / 57,3km / 570Hm (Bei Dieter etwa 10km mehr )


----------



## cyberp (13. Februar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Das glaub' ich jetzt nicht...gibt's Bilder?


Nein! Aber ich habe zwei Mitfahrer als Zeugen und einen Zeugen, der zumindest den Aufbruch zur Tour gesehen hat  .


----------



## XCRacer (13. Februar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...gibt's Bilder?


Klar


----------



## rpo35 (13. Februar 2008)

Pah, Alle bestochen


----------



## Cheng (13. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Dann können wir ja Freitag-Abend 'ne Nightride machen



mmh, ich glaube das bekomm ich nicht durch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (14. Februar 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Da ihr doch alle beide so krank wart und kein Termin im LMB war , bin Ich allein langsam wie immer Unterwegs gewesen. Und den Thread hier bekomme bei Ich meiner suche ( nach kurzer37 )nicht angezeigt. Ausserdem habe Ich Heute frei gehabt und Montag-Dienstag Urlaub wg. schön Wetter .
> 
> @ Markus zum Glück nicht.


 
Das muss ich direkt mal zurückgeben. Bin zwar psychisch ziemlich im A**** und krieg selbigen auch deswegen nicht hoch, aber wenigstens kann ich noch in Zusammenhängen denken.
Wie bitteschön sollst Du einen Beitrag von Dir in einem Dir vollkommen unbekannten Thread finden? Die Chance in Amnesie etwas an einem Dir unbekannten Ort schriftlich festgehalten zu haben und gleichzeitig in einem thematisch Dir zusagenden Bereich gelandet zu sein, ist so gering wie die, dass ich mal eine Frau haben und glücklich im erweiterten Sinne werde.


----------



## PacMan (14. Februar 2008)

Stephan, diesen Zusammenhang hast du aber offenbar nicht verstanden!
Michael hat offenbar immer die Suche (nach eigenen Beiträgen) benutzt, um den Omba-Thread zu finden. Andere Leute benutzen dafür Bookmarks, aber sein Weg ist ja auch erlaubt. Und natürlich hat er den Thread immer gefunden, weil er dort auch schon häufig was reingeschrieben hat.
Jetzt kam aber der böse Admin  und hat den Omba-Thread geschlossen und diesen "Teil 2" eröffnet. Dadurch hat Michael natürlich bei der Suche nur den alten Teil gefunden und nicht bemerkt, dass es inzwischen einen neuen gibt.
Klar soweit?  

Und was deinen letzten Nebensatz angeht. Es gibt da so 'ne chinesische(?) Weisheit, die besagt in etwa folgendes: Man erreicht Glück dadurch, mit dem zufrieden zu sein, was man hat - und nicht nach dem zu streben, was man nicht hat. Denn was man irgendwann mal hat oder nicht hat, kann man nur schwer beeinflussen und überhaupt nicht voraussehen. Also Kopf hoch und rauf auf's Rad!


----------



## XCRacer (14. Februar 2008)

Rauf auf's Rad und Spaß dabei,
denn alles andere wäre Hühnerbrei.

Drum schnapp den Esel bei Wind und Wetter,
sonst wird dein Bäuchlein immer fetter.

Radeln ist ein Hochgenuß,
außer vielleicht für den A-nus

Bewegung in der Natur,
macht fröhlich und nicht stur.

Also Stephan, rauf auf den Bock,
denn in deinem Ar$ch steckt kein Pflock.

So wirt's auch DIR bei diesem Wetter,
im Gemüt ein bissle netter.


Grüüüüüße XCR


----------



## kurzer37 (14. Februar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Stephan, diesen Zusammenhang hast du aber offenbar nicht verstanden!


 

Der Pascal hat das ganze wieder genau verstanden  und Stephan wie immer nicht. 

Also doch wieder heimlich geraucht.

Und am Samstag um 15Uhr  Abfahrt beim Kurzen für alle die Mittags arbeiten oder anderweitig beschäftigt sind. Also melden falls jemand mit möchte.


----------



## XCRacer (14. Februar 2008)

*Samstags-Omba-Tour, 11 Uhr !*

(Temin ist NICHT im LMB zu finden)


----------



## rpo35 (14. Februar 2008)

Trotzdem würde Sinn machen wenn dem Kurzen mal jemand zeigt, wie man hier mit Abo's arbeiten kann


----------



## niki-2 (14. Februar 2008)

Es ist wieder soweit!! 

Am 22.03.2008 startet die 2. Auflage der Ombaglühweinostertour! 

Start: 12.00 Uhr Startanke und anschließend gemütliches Beisammensein bei mir in der Hütte!!






Hier der Link zum Termin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5889

So und nun schön eintragen. 

P.S. Da ich zur Zeit auf der Omba HP noch kein Admin bin, bitte ich die Verantwortlichen Herrn diesen Termin dort auch bekannt zu machen!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (14. Februar 2008)

Bin natürlich dabei 

Dieter, hab dich wieder in den erlesenen Kreis der Admins aufgenommen


----------



## FilledBratze (14. Februar 2008)

René, Du hast mich mit Deinem Reim echt zum Lachen gebracht. 
Radeln war ich aber heute trotzdem nicht - bin depressiv, aber nicht geistesgestört. 

Ja, immer auf die kleinen. Tut mir leid, Kurzer. Wenn Du es aber schon oldschool machst, such doch einfach nach 'omerbach'


----------



## XCRacer (14. Februar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde Sinn machen wenn dem Kurzen mal jemand zeigt, wie man hier mit Abo's arbeiten kann



Die Funktion heißt: "Thema abonnieren" !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (14. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bin natürlich dabei
> 
> Dieter, hab dich wieder in den erlesenen Kreis der Admins aufgenommen




Ein Traum!!!


----------



## rpo35 (14. Februar 2008)

Da bin ich, wenn's terminlich klappt, auch dabei!! Erst sausen und dann 'ne Sause


----------



## rpo35 (14. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Die Funktion heißt: "Thema abonnieren" !!!


Wenn man will kann man das sogar so einstellen dass Themen, auf die man antwortet, automatisch im Abo landen.
Wenn man dann ab und zu mal aufräumt (Nützliche Link, Abonnierte Themen, löschen), ist alles in Butter.


----------



## niki-2 (14. Februar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Da bin ich, wenn's terminlich klappt, auch dabei!! Erst sausen und dann 'ne Sause



Na cool so muß es sein!!


----------



## kurzer37 (14. Februar 2008)

Ich hab jetzt auch ein Abo,aber keine Zeitung  . Und falls jemand einen großen Camelbak braucht noch einen über.


----------



## rpo35 (14. Februar 2008)

^Manchmal frag' ich mich wer hier wirklich schlimme Sachen raucht  
Was ist den jetzt wieder auf der Ombaseite los?


----------



## cyberp (15. Februar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Was ist den jetzt wieder auf der Ombaseite los?


Ich habe das Forum bereinigt und versucht das Choas der unterschiedlichen Benutzer IDs zu bereinigen. Die Seite ist jetzt wieder verfügbar .


----------



## mcmarki (15. Februar 2008)

Für alle die es nicht gesehen haben:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=35wvg9h21d8


----------



## XCRacer (15. Februar 2008)

cyberp schrieb:


> Ich habe das Forum bereinigt und versucht das Choas der unterschiedlichen Benutzer IDs zu bereinigen. Die Seite ist jetzt wieder verfügbar .


Prima Christian!  Also der bratze ist jetzt SteveMcQueen, falls jamand Fragen möchte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xxmurax (15. Februar 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Für alle die es nicht gesehen haben:
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=35wvg9h21d8



VERDAMMT ich war im Fernsehen....  ... diese Szene wurde mir übrigens auf den Leib geschrieben!  

Viele Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Barcelona!!!


----------



## FilledBratze (15. Februar 2008)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> VERDAMMT ich war im Fernsehen....  ... diese Szene wurde mir übrigens auf den Leib geschrieben!
> 
> Viele Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Barcelona!!!


 
Und natürlich in der frivolsten Szene, die der Film wahrscheinlich zu bieten hat.  
Aber, dass die keinen Close-up von Dir gemacht haben, finde ich schon irgendwie Omba-feindlich


----------



## MausD (15. Februar 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> ...Und falls jemand einen großen Camelbak braucht noch einen über.


Schreib mir doch bitte mal ne PN mit näheren Details



mcmarki schrieb:


> Für alle die es nicht gesehen haben:
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=35wvg9h21d8


Hätt ich mir ja die ganze Arbeit sparen können


----------



## HolyBen (16. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *Samstags-Omba-Tour, 11 Uhr !*
> 
> *(Temin ist NICHT im LMB zu finden)*



Wieso versteckst Du neuerdings die Termine ?


----------



## burns68 (16. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *Samstags-Omba-Tour, 11 Uhr !*
> 
> (Temin ist NICHT im LMB zu finden)



Mist, Ihr fahrt vielleicht die Freibiersenke und ich bin mit meinem Vater bei Falke Bergrath Holz machen.

Toll! Ich wünsche euch allen viel spaß!


----------



## ratze (16. Februar 2008)

Hi!
Ich glaube ich bin noch nie die Freibiersenke gefahren !
Sollte ich denn mitfahren........?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (16. Februar 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wieso versteckst Du neuerdings die Termine ?


Mache ich schön länger, mein Freund. Damit vermeide ich Spontanklicker, die dann im Termin stehen, aber nicht kommen.


----------



## Cheng (16. Februar 2008)

bin leider raus, viel Spass heute!


----------



## HolyBen (16. Februar 2008)

Das kannst Du doch nicht machen !  

Dann bin ich schon wieder allein unter den Chaoten.


----------



## PacMan (16. Februar 2008)

burns68 schrieb:


> Mist, Ihr fahrt vielleicht die Freibiersenke und ich bin mit meinem Vater bei Falke Bergrath Holz machen.





			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> bin leider raus, viel Spass heute!


Das ist ja schade!  Wer soll denn jetzt auf Bernd aufpassen?!  

Ich bin gleich am Omerbach. Fahren wir das Mäuerchen?


----------



## GeDe (16. Februar 2008)

ratze schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich glaube ich bin noch nie die Freibiersenke gefahren !
> Sollte ich denn mitfahren........?



Na klar, nichts wie hin. Tolle Kompression 
Einer muss unser Team doch vertreten. Wegen meines noch vorhandenen Hustens und der Kälte werde ich heute höchstens mal eine Spazierfahrt in der Sonne ( KB oder GA 1 ) versuchen und kein Risiko eingehen. 

Grüße an alle
GeDe


----------



## talybont (16. Februar 2008)

In der Pfalz steht nie ein termin im Netz: alles nur über E-Mailverteiler und Mundpropaganda. Eben aus besagtem Grund.
Neuigkeiten im Omba-Forum Betreff Bootcamp. Die erste Runde steht.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## XCRacer (16. Februar 2008)

Bericht von heute auf der Home.


----------



## cyberp (16. Februar 2008)

Falls mir jemand morgen Gesellschaft leisten möchte http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1486


----------



## PacMan (17. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bericht von heute auf der Home.


Ich hab noch ein paar Bilder ergänzt.


----------



## Tobsn (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo Ombacher,

Taliban und ich sind am WE mal zwei Touren für Euer Pfalz-WE abgefahren.
Das wird geil.  
Hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.
Einfach die Datei downloaden und dann Doppelklick.
Ihr solltet natürlich Google Earth installiert haben und online sein.

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (17. Februar 2008)

Sieht schön waldig aus! Prima


----------



## HolyBen (17. Februar 2008)

Uhhh, sieht schön weit und hügelig aus.


----------



## talybont (17. Februar 2008)

Hügelig: ja
Weit: nein  
Spassfaktor:


----------



## Tobsn (17. Februar 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Uhhh, sieht schön weit und hügelig aus.



Sind 52 km und drei Anstiege.
Wir haben 4 Stunden gebraucht.
Also ne schöne Tagetour, die auch nen Hüttenbesuch erlaubt.
Eh sind die Pfälzerwaldhütten das Beste.  
Also schon mal üben " A Pfälzerplatte und a Weißherbstschorle bitte".  
Aber nur EINE, denn nach der Zweiten fährt keiner mehr Rad.


----------



## GeDe (17. Februar 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hallo Ombacher,
> 
> Taliban und ich sind am WE mal zwei Touren für Euer Pfalz-WE abgefahren.
> Das wird geil.
> ...




Funktioniert bei mir nicht. trotz Google Earth und online. Schlechtes OMEN??


----------



## GeDe (17. Februar 2008)

GeDe schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei mir nicht. trotz Google Earth und online. Schlechtes OMEN??



AAAAHHHHHHH, Versuch macht klug. 
Sieht ja fast so aus wie bei uns. Ich hab' jetzt schon dicke Beine


----------



## talybont (17. Februar 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Aber nur EINE, denn nach der Zweiten fährt keiner mehr Rad.[/SIZE][/COLOR]


Tobi, die vertragen mehr als Du


----------



## talybont (17. Februar 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Sind 52 km und drei Anstiege.
> Wir haben 4 Stunden gebraucht.


Ist wohl mein Tacho mehrfach ausgefallen: hatte 43 km geschätzt.

Tendenziell werde wir im Juni länger brauchen, weil die Pfalz dann nicht mehr so gut rollt wie mit frostigem Boden.


----------



## XCRacer (17. Februar 2008)

Werde mir Ende März mal die Pfalz von der anderen Seite ansehen. Bin dann für ein paar Tage in Bad Kreuznach. Kann man die Regionen vergleichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (17. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Werde mir Ende März mal die Pfalz von der anderen Seite ansehen. Bin dann für ein paar Tage in Bad Kreuznach. Kann man die Regionen vergleichen?


KH ist Rheinhessen. Da fehlen wohl die langen Anstiege, ist eher wellig. Schön fürs RR. Kannst Dich aber mal melden: KH - MA sind mit dem Auto max. 30 Minuten.


----------



## Tobsn (17. Februar 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Ist wohl mein Tacho mehrfach ausgefallen: hatte 43 km geschätzt.


Heute waren es 43km.
Hab aber die Runde von Gestern reingestellt.


----------



## talybont (17. Februar 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Heute waren es 43km.
> Hab aber die Runde von Gestern reingestellt.


eben, deswegen habe ich den Sensor heute auch festgetackert!!!


----------



## cyberp (18. Februar 2008)

Ich werde Dienstag Abend noch ein paar Meter fahren: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1704


----------



## XCRacer (18. Februar 2008)

Der Kerl macht ernst ! Prima Christian !


----------



## niki-2 (18. Februar 2008)

Tour für Mittwochmorgen, damit der Kurze auch weiß, dass gefahren wird!! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5910


Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (18. Februar 2008)

Vorausgesetzt er sucht sich selbst


----------



## kurzer37 (18. Februar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt er sucht sich selbst


 
Habe mich gefunden , aber am Mittwoch noch Frühschicht . Aber bei dem Tempo mittel kann Ich sowieso nicht .


----------



## niki-2 (18. Februar 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Habe mich gefunden , aber am Mittwoch noch Frühschicht . Aber bei dem Tempo mittel kann Ich sowieso nicht .



Tempo mittel ist relativ! ich schreibe nichts anderes mehr.  
für den einen ist mittel zu schnell und für den anderen zu langsam 

Also bleiben die Trmine einfach immer bei mittel!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## niki-2 (20. Februar 2008)

Hy Rene,

muß leider die Tour heute absagen, da ich mit meiner Tochter zum Doc muß und Bettina arbeiten ist.   Werde dann heute Nachmittag eine Runde drehen!

Ich denke Samstag werden wir dann wieder eine Tour machen können! 

Sorry tut mir leid!!!


Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (20. Februar 2008)

Kein Problem Dieter. Hab mit 37,8° Fieber im Bett gelegen 
Hätte dir auch abgesagt.
Geht mir aber jetzt wieder besser. Schei$ Grippewelle


----------



## PacMan (20. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hab mit 37,8° Fieber im Bett gelegen


Die Temperatur hab ich ja schon, wenn ich 'nen versauten Witz erzähle...


----------



## XCRacer (20. Februar 2008)

*Kreis Euskirchen: Baubeginn für Hängebrücke am Urftsee*
Im September soll mit dem Bau einer Hängebrücke über den Urftsee begonnen werden. Die Pläne für das Drei-Millionen-Euro-Projekt werden am Mittwoch von der Kreisverwaltung Euskirchen vorgestellt. Die Brücke, die von Gemünd nach Vogelsang führt, wird eine Länge von 124 Metern haben. *Außerdem kann sie mit dem Rad befahren werden*. Der Bund beteiligt sich an den Kosten mit knapp zwei Millionen Euro. Der Kreis muss fast 670.000 Euro bereitstellen.

wdr.de


----------



## FilledBratze (21. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *Kreis Euskirchen: Baubeginn für Hängebrücke am Urftsee*
> wdr.de


 
Das schreit doch nach einer neuen Marathontour so in etwa 2010 

Die Grippe wirste aber anscheinend bis dahin noch nicht verbannt haben . Armer Kerl.


----------



## XCRacer (21. Februar 2008)

Warum 2010 ?
Grippe habe ich keine. "Nur" einen viralen Infekt. Der ist aber bald weg, da ich jetzt wirklich ruhig mache, denn ich bin AU.


----------



## niki-2 (21. Februar 2008)

Wie schauts eigentlich Samstag aus? 

Gibts keinen Termin, oder ist der Omerbach in Winterschlaf?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (21. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Grippe habe ich keine. "Nur" einen viralen Infekt. Der ist aber bald weg, da ich jetzt wirklich ruhig mache, denn ich bin AU.



Geht doch!! Denk dran. Ich pass auf


----------



## XCRacer (21. Februar 2008)

Siehste Dieter! Ich darf nicht


----------



## burns68 (21. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ... einen viralen Infekt. ..., denn ich bin AU.



Dito


----------



## niki-2 (21. Februar 2008)

Termin für Samstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5933

Tja Rene tut mir leid das du nicht biken kannst, aber es ist bestimmt besser wenn man sich komplett auskuriert!

Gute Besserung an alle!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## HolyBen (22. Februar 2008)

Da steht ja langsam Dieter !  

Da vertraue ich mich glatt nochmal deiner Führung an.  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## niki-2 (22. Februar 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Da steht ja langsam Dieter !
> 
> Da vertraue ich mich glatt nochmal deiner Führung an.
> 
> ...



Ich kann im Moment nicht schneller!!! 

Die Tour von morgen wird vom Aufwand ( Technik und Schwierigkeit) so wie letzte Woche sein, nur mit weiniger Schlamm und Dreck. 

Freut mich das du dabei bist.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## mcmarki (22. Februar 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Die Tour von morgen wird vom Aufwand ( Technik und Schwierigkeit) so wie letzte Woche sein...



Hi Dieter, 
hoffentlich meinst Du damit nicht Reifenflicken...  
Ich entscheide kurzfristig, ob ich mitfahre.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## HolyBen (22. Februar 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> ...
> Ich entscheide kurzfristig, ob ich mitfahre.
> Gruß
> Markus



Ach ja, Du hast ja neue "Freunde".


----------



## mcmarki (22. Februar 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ach ja, Du hast ja neue "Freunde".



Hetzer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (22. Februar 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> ...Ich entscheide kurzfristig, ob ich mitfahre...


Wir sind bestimmt nur noch der Notflicken, falls seinen Neuen Freunde nicht können...


----------



## mcmarki (22. Februar 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Wir sind bestimmt nur noch der Notflicken, falls seinen Neuen Freunde nicht können...



Aua - das tut weh   zieh mir einer das Messer aus dem Rücken


----------



## rpo35 (22. Februar 2008)

Was geht denn hier ab? Darf man schon nicht mehr über den Tellerrand schauen?


----------



## HolyBen (22. Februar 2008)

Hähähä, Markus versteht uns schon .....


----------



## mcmarki (22. Februar 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Hähähä, Markus versteht uns schon .....



aber versprich´ Dir davon keine Gefälligkeiten


----------



## Jule (22. Februar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Darf man schon nicht mehr über den Tellerrand schauen?


Doch, aber gegessen wird zu Hause!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (22. Februar 2008)

Hach! Ihr fahrt alle morgen?


----------



## HolyBen (22. Februar 2008)

Na klar, müssen wir doch ausnutzen das Du flach liegst.


----------



## rpo35 (22. Februar 2008)

Klar und 'ne richtig fette Runde!!


----------



## XCRacer (22. Februar 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Na klar, müssen wir doch ausnutzen das Du flach liegst.


So wie ihr das im Bootcamp ausnutzen wolltet, als ich schlief?


----------



## rpo35 (22. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> So wie ihr das im Bootcamp ausnutzen wolltet, als ich schlief?


----------



## FilledBratze (22. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> So wie ihr das im Bootcamp ausnutzen wolltet, als ich schlief?


 
Glaube, ich komm' besser nicht mit


----------



## FilledBratze (22. Februar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Was geht denn hier ab? Darf man schon nicht mehr über den Tellerrand schauen?


 
Apropos Tellerrand - hast Du Lust auf ne beschauliche RR - Tour am Sonntag um 11h30 (ref.:http://forum.aachener-runde.de/viewtopic.php?p=17831#17831)?


----------



## rpo35 (22. Februar 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Apropos Tellerrand - hast Du Lust auf ne beschauliche RR - Tour am Sonntag um 11h30 (ref.:http://forum.aachener-runde.de/viewtopic.php?p=17831#17831)?


Ich  verfolge den Fred auch, will mich aber noch nicht festlegen und entscheide das spontan


----------



## PacMan (22. Februar 2008)

Dieter, gibt's morgen 'nen alternativen Treffpunkt am Omerbach?


----------



## niki-2 (22. Februar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Dieter, gibt's morgen 'nen alternativen Treffpunkt am Omerbach?



Na klar 11.15 Uhr am Omerbach!! 

Bis morgen

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackseal (23. Februar 2008)

...ich frag mal vorsichtig in die Runde: Macht morgen jemand einen dieser langsam/leichten Halbtagesausflüge in den Wald ?
Meine Mitfahrer für morgen sind alle entweder krank oder von ihren Frauen gefesselt worden. 
Also, wer braucht noch einen Bremser ?


----------



## XCRacer (23. Februar 2008)

Ich will 'nen Bericht und Bilder von heute !!!


----------



## HolyBen (23. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich will 'nen Bericht und Bilder von heute !!!



Alles geheim, tut mir leid René.


----------



## XCRacer (23. Februar 2008)

Wieso? Haste wieder nen Satz übern Lenker gemacht?


----------



## niki-2 (23. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich will 'nen Bericht und Bilder von heute !!!



Werde mich gleich an die Aufgabe geben! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MausD (23. Februar 2008)

Bis auf 2 leichte Hinleger von FB war es eine schöne, teilweise Matschige Tour durch dir Wälder und *nur ein *Plattfuß. Gute Tour Dieter  
Bericht kommt dann wohl auch von ihm...


----------



## niki-2 (23. Februar 2008)

Die Bilder sind jetzt online! Ich weiß aber nicht in welchen Ordner ich sie hingeladen habe???

Brauche irgendwie Hilfe!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (23. Februar 2008)

Aus irgend einem Grund, musste ich die Bilder erst "genehmigen" 

Guckst du hier: http://www.omerbach.de/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=91


----------



## niki-2 (23. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Aus irgend einem Grund, musste ich die Bilder erst "genehmigen"
> 
> Guckst du hier: http://www.omerbach.de/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=91



Schön! aber warum sind sie nicht im Ordner von 2008?

Konnte den Pfad auch gar nicht angeben beim hochladen.
Kann es sein wenn ich Bilder hochlade möchte, daß ich mich erst als Admin anmelden muß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (23. Februar 2008)

Sag doch gleich, dass du befördert werden möchtest ! 

Ja es scheint so, das Registered nur in ihr persönliches Album laden können. Muss mal die Einstellungen durchsehen.


----------



## niki-2 (23. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Sag doch gleich, dass du befördert werden möchtest !
> 
> Ja es scheint so, das Registered nur in ihr persönliches Album laden können. Muss mal die Einstellungen durchsehen.



Ist mir doch wurscht! Hauptsache die Bilder sind da wo sie hingehören!

Ich hoffe wenn ich gleich noch den Bericht hochlade, daß der dann in den richtigen Ordner kommt!


----------



## niki-2 (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo Rene

habe den Bericht von heute jetzt hoch geladen weiß aber nicht genau wohin. Jedenfalls finde ich ihn nicht mehr!! Habe auch jetzt kein Bock mehr. ich schaue morgen noch mal rein 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## XCRacer (23. Februar 2008)

Hab das wieder grade gebogen 

Der Bericht is online 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MausD (24. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...Der Bericht is online...
> Gute Nacht


Kann man die Bilder in einen öffentlichen Ordner schieben? Dann kann ich meine noch dazuladen.
Guten Morgen


----------



## bobcat (24. Februar 2008)

Moin...
klasse Tour...klasse Bilder und Bericht.
Aber entgegen Dieters Lob konnte ich Pac Mans Bridge erst beim zweiten Anlauf überwinden...

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (24. Februar 2008)

Trotzdem reife Leistung.

Für alle die noch nicht genug haben:

ich wollte heute die nähere Umgebung unsicher machen: Termin.

Ich bin heute Vormittag unterwegs und für nähere Absprachen nur über Handy erreichbar.

Bernd


----------



## XCRacer (24. Februar 2008)

Hab grad wieder Sportverbot bekommen 



> Kann man die Bilder in einen öffentlichen Ordner schieben?


Ich bekomme das Album nicht verschoben 

Hier steht, wie es geht. Traue mich aber nicht...
http://coppermine-galerie.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=126


----------



## niki-2 (24. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hab grad wieder Sportverbot bekommen
> 
> Ich bekomme das Album nicht verschoben
> 
> ...



Wir brauchen Christian, ich er kann das richten!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## niki-2 (24. Februar 2008)

bobcat schrieb:


> Moin...
> klasse Tour...klasse Bilder und Bericht.
> Aber entgegen Dieters Lob konnte ich Pac Mans Bridge erst beim zweiten Anlauf überwinden...
> 
> Thomas



Das war nicht Pac Mans Bridge und die Hauptsache ist du hast es überhaupt geschafft , denn ich habe die Stelle noch nie gemeistert!


----------



## Cheng (24. Februar 2008)

jaja, Hr. MausD, auch wenn Sie auf dem Rennrad sitzen kann man einen Omba der auf dem MTB 5m von einem entfernt steht grüßen.
Die ewige Diskussion eben!


----------



## HolyBen (24. Februar 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> jaja, Hr. MausD, auch wenn Sie auf dem Rennrad sitzen kann man einen Omba der auf dem MTB 5m von einem entfernt steht grüßen.
> Die ewige Diskussion eben!



Sag Du Nuss lieber wenn Du fährst, dann brauchen wir nicht alleine fahren.


----------



## Cheng (24. Februar 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Sag Du Nuss lieber wenn Du fährst, dann brauchen wir nicht alleine fahren.



Ging heute aber nicht anders, ich konnte nur morgens und Du nachmittags!

Heute nachmittag bin ich nur noch eine Runde mit Marie zu Kerstin gefahren, habe dabei auf der Hans-Böckler Str. in Dürwiß Marcel getroffen. Aber Rennradfahrer grüßen ja bekanntlich nicht!


----------



## HolyBen (24. Februar 2008)

Dann ist ja alles gut. 

Keep on riding !


----------



## MausD (24. Februar 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> ...Aber Rennradfahrer grüßen ja bekanntlich nicht!


 Ich hab nix gesehen  . Aber wenn hätte ich natürlich sogar anghalten. Hab wohl vorher zu viel  und war mit meiner Elben-Musik zu sehr abgelenkt


----------



## Tobsn (24. Februar 2008)

So, heute haben wir für die Königsetappe geprobt.  
(ca. 1500Hm und 50 km, aber erweiterbar)
Da aber heute Unmengen an Stockträgern im Wald waren, konnten wir die Strecke nur in etwa abfahren. Das war aber kein Problem, da wir in der Pfalz für jeden Trial mindestens einen Backuptrail haben.  
So zufrieden wie Taliban mit der Strecke war, so unzufrieden war er mit der Gruppe. 
Er wollte die Ombacher Gruppe simulieren und hatte 12 Biker, davon 2 Mädels gefordert.
Und genau 9 Mann und 2 Mädels waren wir, aber Ihm waren die Mädels zu schnell 
Dem Mann kann man es nicht recht machen.      

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeDe (24. Februar 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> So, heute haben wir für die Königsetappe geprobt.
> (ca. 1500Hm und 50 km, aber erweiterbar)
> 
> Na das kann ja heiter werden
> ...


----------



## talybont (24. Februar 2008)

GeDe schrieb:


> Na das kann ja heiter werden
> Bei diesen Etappen braucht mich dann abends niemand mehr in den Schlaf zu
> singen


Ach was, wir dopen Dich mit ein paar Schoppen Riesling-Schorle wieder fit  
Also ich habe auf meiner Uhr:
65 km, 1950 hm und 5,5 h Fahrzeit
Rechnen wir mal den Weg zum Bahnhof raus, bleiben so 47 km, 1900 hm in 4,5 h
Haben zwar die Gipfel ausgelassen, aber ganz schön den Hang geräubert. Aber bei dem Wetterchen ging es nicht anders: Kurzarm war angesagt


----------



## XCRacer (24. Februar 2008)

Für welchen Omba standen denn symbolisch die beiden Mädels? 

Hach, ich könnte jetzt wieder los lästern


----------



## HolyBen (24. Februar 2008)

@XCSchnecke: Eins davon bist Du Schatzi


----------



## MausD (24. Februar 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ...1500Hm und 50 km, aber erweiterbar...


 Das reicht eigentlich für die ganzen 4 Tage, wo bleibt da die Erholung
Vielleicht ja doch besser das Girls-Camp buchen


----------



## XCRacer (24. Februar 2008)

Komisch, dass du dich direkt angesprochen fühlst, Bernd


----------



## talybont (24. Februar 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Das reicht eigentlich für die ganzen 4 Tage, wo bleibt da die Erholung
> Vielleicht ja doch besser das Girls-Camp buchen


Ich kann ja mal hochrechnen:
Do: 40 km, 1000 hm
Fr: 50 km, 1500 hm
Sa: 43 km, 1600 hm
So: 40 km, 1200 hm
Wie man sieht, gehts recht ordentlich 'nuff. Äwe, wos nuff geht, gehts auch runner  
Es wird halt schon härter als Nordeifel oder Sauerland. Aber man kann ja auch mittgas schön 1-2h einkehren. Und dann geht das alles wieder


----------



## HolyBen (24. Februar 2008)

@René: Wir kennen uns halt immer besser, so manche Reaktion ist voraussehbar.


----------



## XCRacer (24. Februar 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Es wird halt schon härter als Nordeifel oder Sauerland.


Das ist aber in erster Linie von der Streckenwahl abhängig. Man kann hier in der N-Eifel auch 2000Hm auf 70km packen. Ebenso kann man 70km mit 600Hm fahren. Ich denke, das ihr vielleicht einen Plan B ausarbeiten sollten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (24. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Das ist aber in erster Linie von der Streckenwahl abhängig. Man kann hier in der N-Eifel auch 2000Hm auf 70km packen. Ebenso kann man 70km mit 600Hm fahren. Ich denke, das ihr vielleicht einen Plan B ausarbeiten sollten.


Für 70 km mit max. 1000 hm braucht keiner in die Pfalz kommen.  Das wäre glatt Perlen vor die Säue geworfen. Sollen die Jungs sich halt odentlich vorbereiten. Haben ja in den letzten zwei Wochen schon eher einfache Auffahrten gewählt, dass sich selbst die Mädels über mangelnde Herausforderungen mukiert haben.


----------



## cyberp (25. Februar 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Wir brauchen Christian, ich er kann das richten!!


Bitte schön


----------



## Tobsn (25. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...Ich denke, das ihr vielleicht einen Plan B ausarbeiten sollten.



Die Touren sind alle sehr gut zu schaffen, macht Euch da mal keine Sorgen.  
Das sind Umfänge wie sie bei uns die AWPler fahren, und die halten eine Big Betty für einen Leichtbau Reifen und alles unter 160mm ist eine CC-Feile.

Und keine Sorge den Plan B haben wir.  
Die Touren sind so gewählt, dass es jederzeit die Möglichkeiten zum Rausrollen gibt.


----------



## niki-2 (25. Februar 2008)

cyberp schrieb:


> Bitte schön




danke schön!!!!


----------



## mcmarki (25. Februar 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Die Touren sind alle sehr gut zu schaffen, macht Euch da mal keine Sorgen.
> Das sind Umfänge wie sie bei uns die AWPler fahren, und die halten eine Big Betty für einen Leichtbau Reifen und alles unter 160mm ist eine CC-Feile.
> 
> Und keine Sorge den Plan B haben wir.
> Die Touren sind so gewählt, dass es jederzeit die Möglichkeiten zum Rausrollen gibt.



Toll wieviel Mühen Ihr beiden Euch macht - Ich freue mich schon tierisch.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## mcmarki (26. Februar 2008)

Dieter, morgen Termin? Hab´ Urlaub !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (26. Februar 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Dieter, morgen Termin? Hab´ Urlaub !




Scheibenkleister kann leider morgen nicht muß arbeiten ausnahmsweise! 

Sonst hätten wir eine schöne Runde drehen können!!

Aber bestimmt beim nächsten Mal 

Gruß

Dieter

P.S. Der Kurze fährt doch bestimmt, kannst ja dann mit ihm biken.


----------



## FilledBratze (26. Februar 2008)

Wie wärs mit ner Team - Versöhnungsrunde?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5969


----------



## mcmarki (26. Februar 2008)

ja dann   aber lass und lieber 10.00 h sagen.


----------



## kurzer37 (26. Februar 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit ner Team - Versöhnungsrunde?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5969


 
Der Kurze hat leider Nachtschicht ,fahre dann erst am Nachmittag für eine oder max. zwei Stunden.Nächste Woche Mittwoch wäre Ich im Moment wieder dabei.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## FilledBratze (26. Februar 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> ja dann  aber lass und lieber 10.00 h sagen.


Kommt mir auch entgegen. Ich wollte nur nicht gleich um eine Stunde mit der Tradition brechen

@Kurzer: Schade, aber wir sehen uns dann bestimmt nächste Woche oder vielleicht schon auf der Samstagstour, sofern es eine gibt.


----------



## niki-2 (26. Februar 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit ner Team - Versöhnungsrunde?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5969



Na dann macht mir morgen keine Schande!

Trotzdem viel Spass!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## mcmarki (26. Februar 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Kommt mir auch entgegen. Ich wollte nur nicht gleich um eine Stunde mit der Tradition brechen
> 
> @Kurzer: Schade, aber wir sehen uns dann bestimmt nächste Woche oder vielleicht schon auf der Samstagstour, sofern es eine gibt.



Stephan - nur zur Sicherheit : Treffpunkt - der Autohändler am Propsteier Wald??!?!


----------



## FilledBratze (27. Februar 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Stephan - nur zur Sicherheit : Treffpunkt - der Autohändler am Propsteier Wald??!?!


Jenau - also bis dann. Hab' so an Würselener Wald wieder nach Nideggen gedacht - diesmal mit den Felsentrails


----------



## mcmarki (27. Februar 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Jenau - also bis dann. Hab' so an Würselener Wald wieder nach Nideggen gedacht - diesmal mit den Felsentrails



Perfekt! 
@Blackseal - der Treffpunkt ist um 10.00 h - im LMB steht noch 09.30 h


----------



## blackseal (27. Februar 2008)

einen freundlichen gruß an markus und stephan. hat mir echt spaß gemacht mit euch. ihr habt mich schön die berge hochgezogen. 
und in ein paar wochen - naja vielleicht nach dem sommer -  schaffe ich das auch ohne zugpferde... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (27. Februar 2008)

@blackseal: Und wenn morgen die Beine weh tun, immer an die Aspirinwerbung denken. Oder iss ne Pekingente - da sollen genügend Hormone drin sein, um sogar Spitzensportler fit zu dopen 

@mcmarki: Wie lang sind wir denn heute gefahren?


----------



## mcmarki (27. Februar 2008)

es waren 4:24 und 72,50 km !


----------



## kurzer37 (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
falls Morgen am Nachmittag jemand lust hat eine lockere Runde zu fahren bitte melden. 
Abfahrt 15 Uhr wg. Nachtschicht beim Kurzen.
Tel.0160-97721676 bei Frau Kurz anmelden ,da Herr Kurzer erst ab 14 Uhr unter den Lebenden.

Gruß
Herr Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (28. Februar 2008)

Klebt dann wieder so'n geiler Zettel an der Türe? 

Mich kann man morgen mit dem MTB um 14:45 in Düren, Henry-Ford-Str 1 abholen. Dauer ab DN ca. 2 h bis Dürwiß


----------



## kurzer37 (29. Februar 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Klebt dann wieder so'n geiler Zettel an der Türe?
> 
> Mich kann man morgen mit dem MTB um 14:45 in Düren, Henry-Ford-Str 1 abholen. Dauer ab DN ca. 2 h bis Dürwiß


 
Nein ein Großes damit das auch jeder sieht.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (29. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,

findet am Wochenende denn gar keine Ausfahrt statt! 

Ist doch so tolles Wetter gemeldet. ( Sturm usw.) 
Oder muß ich wieder einen Termin eintragen?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (29. Februar 2008)

Ja, mach mal!  
Aber nicht zu früh - es wird spät heute abend und ich muss morgen früh noch zu Zaffer. 13:00 Uhr fände ich ok.


----------



## niki-2 (29. Februar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ja, mach mal!
> Aber nicht zu früh - es wird spät heute abend und ich muss morgen früh noch zu Zaffer. 13:00 Uhr fände ich ok.



Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl!! 

Termin für morgen:  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5989

Weiß aber noch nicht wohin, aber mir fällt schon noch etwas ein 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cecil974 (29. Februar 2008)

Wäre eigentlich morgen auch dabei gewesen... Aber bei dem Sturm der vorausgesagt ist mag ich meinen Berg hier oben in der Eifel eigentlich nicht gerne verlassen ...  Werde wohl dann erst nächste Woche kommen oder solls Wetter Sonntag wieder besser sein??

Tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (29. Februar 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Wäre eigentlich morgen auch dabei gewesen... Aber bei dem Sturm der vorausgesagt ist mag ich meinen Berg hier oben in der Eifel eigentlich nicht gerne verlassen ...  Werde wohl dann erst nächste Woche kommen oder solls Wetter Sonntag wieder besser sein??
> 
> Tina



Eigentlich nicht! Aber nächste Woche gehts bestimmt besser!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (29. Februar 2008)

Wenn du nicht kommst, kriegst du aber auch keine CD von schuppigen Tieren, Tina!  
(Naja, mein Brenner ist eh noch kaputt.)


----------



## XCRacer (29. Februar 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Nein ein Großes damit das auch jeder sieht.


Für die N8schicht habe ich einen Kippschalter installiert. Dann der Packetdienst für die Nachbarin klingeln wie bekloppt. Ich höre nix 

Muss morgen bis 12:30 Uhr arbeiten. Werde, wenn der Wind nachgelassen hat, ne Runde drehen. Eher 13:30 - 14:00 Uhr.


----------



## Cecil974 (29. Februar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht kommst, kriegst du aber auch keine CD von schuppigen Tieren, Tina!
> (Naja, mein Brenner ist eh noch kaputt.)



Wenn das kein Grund ist nach Ombananien zu kommen 

René hat noch nen Brenner sagt er...


----------



## FilledBratze (1. März 2008)

Fahrt ihr auch wieder am Omerbach vorbei?


----------



## PacMan (1. März 2008)

Na, das Wetter ist ja noch recht wechselhaft. Soll aber zum Nachmittag hin besser werden. Ich denke, wir können fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (1. März 2008)

Wir sollten aber heute (leider) die WABen bevorzugen.  

Siehe hier bei Thema des Tages.


----------



## FilledBratze (1. März 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wir sollten aber heute (leider) die WABen bevorzugen.
> quote]
> 
> Da können einen genauso Äste auf den Kopf fallen. No risk, no fun


----------



## XCRacer (1. März 2008)

Schreibt mal wo ihr lang fahrt. Ich versuche euch einzuholen.


----------



## PacMan (1. März 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Schreibt mal wo ihr lang fahrt.


Durch den Wald!  

Hat zufällig jemand Interesse an einem Lenker? Race Face Evolve XC Flatbar. Günstig abzugeben.


----------



## talybont (1. März 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand Interesse an einem Lenker? Race Face Evolve XC Flatbar. Günstig abzugeben.


Steigst Du endlich auf einen Rizerbar um?


----------



## FilledBratze (1. März 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand Interesse an einem Lenker? Race Face Evolve XC Flatbar. Günstig abzugeben.


Hab' ich schon.  

Scheint ganz so, als würde unsere Tour heute ncht nur vom Winde verweht, sondern auch wegschwimmen.


----------



## PacMan (1. März 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Steigst Du endlich auf einen Rizerbar um?


Isch binnene Freeeridaah!


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. März 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Schreibt mal wo ihr lang fahrt.



Hallo Jungs, behalte mir vor bei dem derzeitigen Wetter auszusteigen.  

@ben: habe zwischenzeitlich eine Idee für deine Schaltung! müsste funktionieren. Schei$$ Shadow-Schaltwerke!


----------



## HolyBen (1. März 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, behalte mir vor bei dem derzeitigen Wetter auszusteigen.
> 
> @ben: habe zwischenzeitlich eine Idee für deine Schaltung! müsste funktionieren. Schei$$ Shadow-Schaltwerke!



zu 1.)  Bei dem jetzigen Regen habe ich auch keinen Bock. Wenn es ein wenig freundlicher ist wird gefahren. 

zu 2.)  Was denn ?  
Da bin ich aber mal gespannt.

Ich möchte so oder so gleich nochmal vorbeikommen, entweder um zu biken oder um mein Rad zu holen, kannst mir ja mal sagen wann es Dir recht ist.


----------



## niki-2 (1. März 2008)

Guten Morgen Männer,

also bei dem Wetter werde ich auch nicht fahren wie es zur Zeit aussieht!

Falls es sich beruhigen sollte können wir ja noch ein wenig später starten.

Oder wer Lust und Zeit hat morgen Nachmittag eine kleine Spontanrunde.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (1. März 2008)

Da es morgen immer noch stürmisch und regnerisch sein soll, werde ich gleich fahren!
Laut Regenradar müsste es ab gleich erstmal trocken bleiben!


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. März 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> zu 1.)  Bei dem jetzigen Regen habe ich auch keinen Bock. Wenn es ein wenig freundlicher ist wird gefahren.



Soso ...



HolyBen schrieb:


> zu 2.)  Was denn ?
> Da bin ich aber mal gespannt.



Schraubergeheimnis  



HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich möchte so oder so gleich nochmal vorbeikommen, entweder um zu biken oder um mein Rad zu holen, kannst mir ja mal sagen wann es Dir recht ist.


wenn du biken willst, musst du dich aber beeilen. Ansonsten bin ich hier.


----------



## FilledBratze (1. März 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Da es morgen immer noch stürmisch und regnerisch sein soll, werde ich gleich fahren!


 
12.45h bei Dir?


----------



## HolyBen (1. März 2008)

Die Vernunft des Alters hat gesiegt, heute bike ich nicht.

Den Jungspunden: viel Spaß und wenig herabfallende Äste.

Bernd


----------



## PacMan (1. März 2008)

Ich bin um 13:15 Uhr am Omerbach. Würde mich freuen, wenn noch jemand da ist!  
René, falls du auch fährst, kannst du mich ja noch auf dem Handy anrufen...


----------



## niki-2 (1. März 2008)

So Termin ist raus!! 

Sorry Jungs, aber das mit dem Wetter ist mit zu heikel!!

die anderen schöne Tour!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (1. März 2008)

heisst das jetzt es geht was in der Schraubergarage?

Würde auf `nen Kaffee vorbei kommen!


----------



## burns68 (1. März 2008)

Ich mache jetzt Feierabend, falls morgen einen sehr leichte Tour statt findet, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Olli


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. März 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> heisst das jetzt es geht was in der Schraubergarage?
> 
> Würde auf `nen Kaffee vorbei kommen!



es geht immer was  kannst ja mal nach 13:30 Uhr vorbeischauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (1. März 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> es geht immer was  kannst ja mal nach 13:30 Uhr vorbeischauen.



Tja, XCRacer, das wird ja wohl hoffentlich eine schwere Entscheidung für Dich!

Entweder bei diesem Wetter biken, oder schön gemütlich in der Schraubergarage!


----------



## HolyBen (1. März 2008)

burns68 schrieb:


> Ich mache jetzt Feierabend, falls morgen einen sehr leichte Tour statt findet, würde ich mich sehr freuen.
> 
> Olli



Wenn das Wetter mitspielt können wir gerne eine Sonntagsrollrunde machen.


----------



## niki-2 (1. März 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt können wir gerne eine Sonntagsrollrunde machen.



Wäre dann auch dabei! 

Kann aber erst morgen Nachmittag.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Xxmurax (1. März 2008)

Regen, Regen - weiß nicht was Ihr habt - Hier sind es 20 ° und Sonnenschein. Das Bier ist kalt und alles andere... Grüße von Murat und Markus!!


----------



## XCRacer (1. März 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> Tja, XCRacer, das wird ja wohl hoffentlich eine schwere Entscheidung für Dich!
> 
> Entweder bei diesem Wetter biken, oder schön gemütlich in der Schraubergarage!


...oder eine Runde laufen 

@Murat: Wie, MARKUS ! Ist der bei dir? Dann mal Prost


----------



## PacMan (2. März 2008)

Ich weiss gar nicht, warum ihr euch gestern so angestellt habt!  Stephan und ich hatten bestes Wetter auf unserer Runde!  Angenehme Temperatur, trocken, zwischendurch sogar etwas Sonnenschein, und im Wald war vom Wind auch nix zu spüren.  Nur der Boden war "etwas" schlammig.  (Und ich hatte letzte Woche noch mein Rad geputzt...)

Leider haben wir aber schlechte Neuigkeiten von der Freibiersenke zu berichten. Wenn wir letztes Mal dachten, sie wäre unfahrbar, dann ist es jetzt auch unmöglich, nur daran zu denken!  Irgendein übermotivierter Mensch hat dort nämlich Stufen in die Hänge gebuddelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (2. März 2008)

Das ist wirklich eine schlechte Nachricht !

Ich fand das Wetter gestern Nachmittag auch nicht so schlimm. Beim Laufen hab ich mir gedacht, dass ich auch hätte radeln können.

Heute Nachmittag wird geradelt, Mädels !!! Schei$ auf den Wind. So werdet ihr nie zu echten Männern !


----------



## FilledBratze (2. März 2008)

Abgesehen von der Freibiersenke, war das aber gestern ein den Biker sehr bereichernder Tag - die Trails konnte man dank des reichlich vorhandenen Schmierfilm gut, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes surfen; Angleitverhalten meines Hinterrades: phänomenal Pascal hat auch ordentliche Haken geschlagen auf den zahlreichen Trails im Meroder Wald. Außerdem haben wir uns tiefbautechnischen Gedanken gewidmet und zwei Trails das Prädikat "Alles fahrbar" verliehen. Mit Dieters Worten - "ein Traum"

Wie sieht es denn heute in der MTB - Gemeinde aus mit fahren? So wie ich das sehe, haben einige ja dann doch etwas nachzuholen.


----------



## XCRacer (2. März 2008)

Alles ganz harmlos !


----------



## HolyBen (2. März 2008)

Ich fahre heute nur wenn Olli mitfährt und dann auch nur gemütlich, damit er sich eingewöhnen kann (im Fachjargon: stufenweise Wiedereingliederung).


----------



## burns68 (2. März 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich fahre heute nur wenn Olli mitfährt und dann auch nur gemütlich, damit er sich eingewöhnen kann (im Fachjargon: stufenweise Wiedereingliederung).



Bei dem Wetter bleibe ich lieber doch zu hause! Ich bin gerade erst wieder gesund und will nicht noch mal ausfallen!


----------



## RS-Hunter (2. März 2008)

im Nachhinein haben wir auch festgestelt, dass das Wetter gestern bestens zum biken geeignet gewesen wäre. Aber alles "hätte, wäre, wenn" nützt nichts mehr.

Darum haben wir sehr erfolgreich:


ein Shadowschaltwerk zum Schnurren gebracht

die Schraubergarage von links auf rechts gedreht

eine alte Federgabel mit neuen, alten Cantisockeln versehen

ein neues Steuerkopflager montiert
Nochmals Danke für das neue Steuerkopflagereinpresswerkzeug 

Bremsen eingestellt

Griffe montiert

eine Scheibenbremse entlüftet und den härtesten Druckpunkt aller Zeiten eingestellt

und jede Menge Kaffee vernichtet


also wir sind bestens für die Saison gewappnet.


----------



## FilledBratze (2. März 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> eine Scheibenbremse entlüftet und den härtesten Druckpunkt aller Zeiten eingestellt
> also wir sind bestens für die Saison gewappnet.


 
Kann ich dem Mechaniker - Kompetenz - Team auch einmal meine Bremsen anvertrauen?

@ all: Fährt heute überhaupt jemand, oder kan ich mich bedenkenlos auf die Couch lümmeln?


----------



## RS-Hunter (2. März 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Kann ich dem Mechaniker - Kompetenz - Team auch einmal meine Bremsen anvertrauen?



Man kann über alle äh ... alles reden. Ein vernünftig ausstaffiertes Schraubertreffen mit einem reichlich gedeckten Gabentisch. Dann sollte der Sache wenig im Wege stehen. 

eigene Bremsflüssigkeit (DOT oder Mineralöl) ist beizustellen.


----------



## Cheng (2. März 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Man kann über alle äh ... alles reden. Ein vernünftig ausstaffiertes Schraubertreffen mit einem reichlich gedeckten Gabentisch. Dann sollte der Sache wenig im Wege stehen.
> 
> eigene Bremsflüssigkeit (DOT oder Mineralöl) ist beizustellen.



und ich dachte das Bier kommt in die Bremsleitung! 

Hätte da noch eine Hayes 9 Hinterradbremse zum entlüften, werde mich in der kommenden Woche mal erkundigen ob man das alleine kann und ob man eventuelle Ersatzteile benötigt!


----------



## HolyBen (2. März 2008)

Hallo, trotz der Verweigerung von Plautzibär werde ich ca. 14.00 Uhr zu einer gemütlichen Tour Richtung WBTS starten.

Wenn jemand mit möchte bitte Absprache per Teflon.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (2. März 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> und ich dachte das Bier kommt in die Bremsleitung!
> 
> Hätte da noch eine Hayes 9 Hinterradbremse zum entlüften, werde mich in der kommenden Woche mal erkundigen ob man das alleine kann und ob man eventuelle Ersatzteile benötigt!



klar kann man das selber ... guckst du
und hier die das Original Hayes Manual

Ersatzteile benötigt man nur, wenn man die Züge kürzen möchte.


----------



## XCRacer (2. März 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ...ca. 14.00 Uhr zu einer gemütlichen Tour Richtung WBTS starten....


Fahr' über Star-Tanke, da stehe ich um 14:15 Uhr.
Rückkehr Tot oder Lebendig !!!


----------



## Cecil974 (2. März 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Rückkehr Tot oder Lebendig !!!


----------



## HolyBen (2. März 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Fahr' über Star-Tanke, da stehe ich um 14:15 Uhr.
> Rückkehr Tot oder Lebendig !!!



Tot.


----------



## niki-2 (2. März 2008)

Einigermaßen lebendig 

War eine tolle Runde Herr XC Racer 

Schönen Sonntag noch 

Dieter


----------



## HolyBen (2. März 2008)

Naja, tot ist natürlich übertrieben, sonst wäre hier mein Ghostwriter am Werk.

Eine gemütliche Runde war es nicht, Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht. 
Eine gute Streckenwahl von René, bei der der Wind auf freien Abschnitten so gut wie immer von hinten kam.  

@Georg: nach einer halben Drehung als Feinjustage perfektes schalten.


----------



## XCRacer (2. März 2008)

Kleiner Bericht zum Wochenende !


----------



## XCRacer (2. März 2008)

Was gab's denn da schon wieder zu editieren, Bernd ?


----------



## HolyBen (2. März 2008)

Ein "s" zuviel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (2. März 2008)

Hier ist Xxmurax´ Trainingsbike für den Schinderhannes


----------



## XCRacer (3. März 2008)

Kleines Rätsel (speziell für Stephan  ) !

Wo war ich heute ?










Hier noch Fotos von der Ex-Freibiersenke 










Und das weil's so schön ist


----------



## ratze (3. März 2008)

Puh !
Ich konnte gerade noch abspringen !




Dann fahre ich halt demnächst die Ex Freibiersenke !


----------



## XCRacer (3. März 2008)

ratze schrieb:


> Puh !
> Ich konnte gerade noch abspringen !


Ist das in der Nähe des Kartoffelbaums? Da bin ich heute mittag auch drunter durch. Kurz danach sind mir die Jungs mit den großen und lauten Kettensägen begegnet. Die "Störung" sollte jetzt behoben sein.



> Und ich fahre trotzdem die Ex Freibiersenke !


Da fährt niemand mehr !


----------



## kurzer37 (3. März 2008)

Hallo 
das erste Bild ist gegenüber der Talsperre und verbotenes Gebiet. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## ratze (3. März 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ist das in der Nähe des Kartoffelbaums? Da bin ich heute mittag auch drunter durch. Kurz danach sind mir die Jungs mit den großen und lauten Kettensägen begegnet. Die "Störung" sollte jetzt behoben sein.
> 
> 
> Da fährt niemand mehr !



Ist in der nähe !

Dann fall ich halt durch die Ex Freibiersenke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (4. März 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo
> das erste Bild ist gegenüber der Talsperre und verbotenes Gebiet.


 
Fast, gegenüber der Talsperre ist streng genommen an der Talsperre. Und die ist recht groß.
Um spezieller zu sein, ist es gegenüber der Staumauer, etwa auf Höhe des Infostandes.

Wie kommt man denn da jetzt hin? Gibt es geile Trails dort? Und wieso ist das verbotenes Gebiet? 
Ihr seht schon, Fragen werfen Fragen auf.


----------



## XCRacer (5. März 2008)

Es gibt leider keinen "geilen Trail" dorthin. Nur breite Waldautobahn (Sackgasse) und zum Schluß ein Stück Schlammweg. Man muß an einem weißen viereckigen Schild vorbei, welches ich aber nicht lesen kann . Es ist aber ein wirklich schönes ruhiges Plätzchen.

Gut Michael ! Du bist im Recal ! 
Hier die nächste Prüfung


----------



## rpo35 (5. März 2008)

Übrigens hat der pumuckl heute Geburtstag!!
Falls Du hier mal reinschaust - herzlichen Glückwunsch und feier schön!! 
Ich schau mal, ob ich heute noch ein kleines Ründchen drehe. Ca. 4,5 Std. sollten noch gehen 

Ralph


----------



## FilledBratze (5. März 2008)

Das könnte am Gottfriedskreuz sein. Auf der Plakette steht nämlich ein anderer Name als Gottfried. Welcher weiß' ich leider nicht mehr, deswegen geraten. Von der Flora würd's ja hinkommen.


----------



## PacMan (5. März 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Das könnte am Gottfriedskreuz sein. [...] Von der Flora würd's ja hinkommen.


Du warst schon länger nicht mehr dort, oder?


----------



## niki-2 (5. März 2008)

2 Bilder von meiner Mittwochs Schneetour!





Und noch eins!












Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (5. März 2008)

Schöne Bilder, Dieter 

Herr Bratze! Heimatkunde: Sechs! Setzen!
Gottfriedskreuz


----------



## kurzer37 (5. März 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> SchÃ¶ne Bilder, Dieter
> 
> Herr Bratze! Heimatkunde: Sechs! Setzen!
> Gottfriedskreuz


 
Hallo Rene
hier steht das Kreuz:SchevenhÃ¼tte nach GroÃhau. Das jetzt noch auf halbem Weg stehende âMorrejans KrÃ¶zâ .Habe es selber aber noch nicht gesehen oder bin daran vorbei gefahren .

@niki2 Warum hast du keinen Termin gemacht ? Dann fÃ¤hrst du durch mein Revier und meldest dich nicht. Ist jetzt das Zweite mal , das kannst du nicht mehr gut machen.

Habe gestern und heute Morgen noch geschaut ob ein Termin drin steht. 


GruÃ
Kurzer37

Falls morgen gegen 10.30 Uhr jemand mit mÃ¶chte melden.02402/71359


----------



## niki-2 (5. März 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo Rene
> hier steht das Kreuz:Schevenhütte nach Großhau. Das jetzt noch auf halbem Weg stehende Morrejans Kröz .Habe es selber aber noch nicht gesehen oder bin daran vorbei gefahren .
> 
> @niki2 Warum hast du keinen Termin gemacht ? Dann fährst du durch mein Revier und meldest dich nicht. Ist jetzt das Zweite mal , das kannst du nicht mehr gut machen.
> ...



Sorry Herr Kurzer,

habe leider vergessen ein Date zu machen.  Ich konnte heute morgen leider nicht und bin daher erst heute Mittag um 13.00 Uhr losgefahren!

Werde mich aber bessern!


----------



## FilledBratze (6. März 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Du warst schon länger nicht mehr dort, oder?


 


XCRacer schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, Dieter
> 
> Herr Bratze! Heimatkunde: Sechs! Setzen!
> Gottfriedskreuz


 
Ich bieg' da immer mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit Richtung Heimat ab. Zu meiner Ehrenrettung stehen da aber wenigstens Laubbäume, wennauch nicht die richtige Art.

Ich sitz' doch schon . Googeln hätte mir eine wohl bessere Note eingehandelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (6. März 2008)

Was machen wir Samstag? 
Bin allerdings dafür, wieder erst gegen 13:00 Uhr zu starten, weil ich vorher noch was erledigen muss.


----------



## XCRacer (7. März 2008)

13 Uhr ist mir auch recht.


----------



## niki-2 (7. März 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Was machen wir Samstag?
> Bin allerdings dafür, wieder erst gegen 13:00 Uhr zu starten, weil ich vorher noch was erledigen muss.



Mir egal, ich muß aber pünktlich um 17.00 Uhr zu Hause sein!
Habe um 18.00 Uhr noch ein wichtiges Date. 

Ich hoffe das läßt sich einrichten.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## mcmarki (7. März 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Mir egal, ich muß aber pünktlich um 17.00 Uhr zu Hause sein!
> Habe um 18.00 Uhr noch ein wichtiges Date.
> 
> Ich hoffe das läßt sich einrichten.
> ...



Prima - wollen wir uns denn am Propsteier Wald / Autohändler treffen ? Wäre für mich besser weil - zeitlich alles etwas knapp!


----------



## rpo35 (7. März 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> ...Ich hoffe das läßt sich einrichten...


Du kennst dich doch aus oder?  
@mcmarki: Wieviel Uhr seid ihr da?


----------



## mcmarki (7. März 2008)

wenn wir den Treffpunkt dort auf 13.00 h legen können dann um 13.00 h   - Falls Treffpunkt D´wiß ist - sollten wir uns dort um 12.45 h treffen.


----------



## rpo35 (7. März 2008)

Könnt ihr euch evtl. mal festlegen und 'nen Termin eintragen?


----------



## rpo35 (7. März 2008)

Da wir morgen Nachmittag noch weg müssen/wollen, müßte der Start in Dürwiß für uns spätestens 11:30 sein!
Wie siehts aus?

Ralph


----------



## PacMan (7. März 2008)

Wenn 11:30 Uhr, dann leider ohne mich.

Ich hab mal 'nen Termin für 13:00 Uhr am Omerbach gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (8. März 2008)

Lahmer Haufen, werden wir wohl in Aachen bleiben müssen.
@Pacman: Hattler war genial! Hast was verpaßt 

Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (8. März 2008)

Bin um 13 Uhr am Omerbach. Kann mich von hier dem Rechner aus leider nicht eintragen.

Wie wärs mit Obermaubach? Oder wir fahrn mal die Drover Heide Tour!


----------



## niki-2 (8. März 2008)

Hab mich auch eingetragen! 

Drover Heide ist mir aber zu weit, dann bin ich nicht zeitig zurück! 

Wenn ihr dort hinfahrt werde ich mich dann vorher ausklinken!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (8. März 2008)

Richtung Obermaubach finde ich aber schon mal super!


----------



## FilledBratze (8. März 2008)

Ich starte jetzt gleich schon. Das schöne Wetter lockt mich in die Natur.
Vielleicht hat ja morgen auch noch jemand Lust zu radeln!?
Viel Spaß euch allen.


----------



## rpo35 (8. März 2008)

Wir sind auch um 13 Uhr da. Wäre aber klasse, wenn ihr die Tour heute mehr in südwestliche Richtung legen könntet. Dann können wir uns ausklinken (Mulartshütte z.b.).
@Pacman: Trikots bitte mitbringen 

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (8. März 2008)

und wer ist benito?


----------



## HolyBen (8. März 2008)

bist Du neugierig !


----------



## rpo35 (8. März 2008)

@René: Kannst mal grob was zur Strecke sagen? Dann können wir uns schon 'nen Ausstiegspunkt überlegen.

Danke
Ralph


----------



## mcmarki (8. März 2008)

Pascal - bin um 12:45 bei Dir.


----------



## Cheng (8. März 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> @René: Kannst mal grob was zur Strecke sagen? Dann können wir uns schon 'nen Ausstiegspunkt überlegen.
> 
> Danke
> Ralph



Der schläft jetzt noch, er hatte Nachtschicht!


----------



## PacMan (8. März 2008)

Alles gelesen. Alles klar. Kriegen wir alles hin! Bis gleich!


----------



## HolyBen (8. März 2008)

Ich konnte heute leider dem ausgeschriebenen Tempo "mittel" nicht ganz folgen   und bin kurz vor Jägerhaus Richtung Heimat gerollt.

War aber nicht schlimm und ich habe nach kurzer Straßenstrecke wieder bei bestem Sonnenwetter die WABen unsicher gemacht.

Zahlen:

Fahrzeit: 3,00 Std.
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 18,8 km/h


----------



## PacMan (8. März 2008)

Ich schäme mich für uns, Bernd!  Bitte entschuldige. Wir waren wirklich wieder recht flott unterwegs.

Von Ralph und Jule konnten wir uns auch nicht vernünftig verabschieden. Wir dachte, ihr wolltet erst eine tiefer abbiegen. Naja, ich hoffe, ihr seid gut und pünktlich nach Hause gekommen!


----------



## HolyBen (8. März 2008)

Kein Problem Pascal.


----------



## rpo35 (8. März 2008)

Wir waren "nur" 5 Minuten später als geplant und ich bin auch garnicht mit.
Bernd: Für 'ne Tour "mittel" war das völlig ok finde ich. Du mußt ja auch anfangs immer Gas geben 
Ich gucke jetzt mal nach den Bildern. Mal sehen, ob die auch für unsere XCSchnecke ok sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (8. März 2008)

Hier meine Bilder von heute. Werden morgen Abend wieder gelöscht.


----------



## HolyBen (8. März 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Bernd: Für 'ne Tour "mittel" war das völlig ok finde ich.



Ich auch.


----------



## XCRacer (8. März 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hier meine Bilder von heute. Werden morgen Abend wieder gelöscht.


Bilder sind geupdatet 
Musste aber mächtig nachbessern 

Edit: BERND ! Rechtschreibkorrekturen, bitte!


----------



## rpo35 (8. März 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bilder sind _geupdatet_ aktualisiert
> Musste aber mächtig nachbessern
> 
> Edit: BERND ! Rechtschreibkorrekturen, bitte!


Frecher Sack


----------



## niki-2 (8. März 2008)

Meine Bilder von heute sind jetzt auch online!


----------



## ratze (8. März 2008)

XCRacer !
Morgen 10:15 treffen bei JJ in Vicht !


----------



## XCRacer (9. März 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis, aber habe den Tag schon verplant


----------



## HolyBen (9. März 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bilder sind geupdatet
> Musste aber mächtig nachbessern
> 
> Edit: BERND ! Rechtschreibkorrekturen, bitte!



Du wirst immer besser René, es war nur ein "e" zuviel.

Ich habe den Bericht ergänzt um die Wettereindrücke von unserem Außenposten Wolfgarten. Hier war GeDe allein unterwegs.

Bernd


----------



## RS-Hunter (9. März 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Du wirst immer besser René, es war nur ein "e" zuviel.



und ein "s" zuwenig.  aber wie immer schön geschrieben.

Übrigens war ich gestern sehr von benito's Fahrkünsten angetan. Nur an den ganz heiklen Stellen (z.B. Kluckenstein) hat er sein Radl geschoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (9. März 2008)

Verdammt, das habe ich übersehen.


----------



## PacMan (9. März 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Übrigens war ich gestern sehr von benito's Fahrkünsten angetan. Nur an den ganz heiklen Stellen (z.B. Kluckenstein) hat er sein Radl geschoben.


Allerdings! Ich habe ihn auch schon "gelobt"!  

Aber ich hab im WP gesehen, dass Bernd vorgestern auch 'ne halbe Stunde Technik-Training eingelegt hat. *stolz*  

(Und bevor sich hier jemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlt: Natürlich soll jeder das fahren, was er mag. Und vorallem überall absteigen, wo er mag. Aber ich finde es halt auch super, wenn sich Leute verbessern möchten!)


----------



## HolyBen (9. März 2008)

Ich starte 14.00 Uhr eine vdH Runde.

Wer Lust hat, kann sich gerne anschließen.

Langsam und locker.


----------



## niki-2 (9. März 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich starte 14.00 Uhr eine vdH Runde.
> 
> Wer Lust hat, kann sich gerne anschließen.
> 
> Langsam und locker.



So wie letzte Woche!!!


----------



## Jule (9. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir haben heute die Trikots eingeweiht! 

Um ehrlich zu sein, war mir der Partner-Look ja ein bisschen peinlich.....2 Voitl-Bikes und die gleichen Trikots .....aber naja 

Vor der Tour hab' ich Ralph gefragt, ob die Trikots "schnell machen"......er meinte, daß wir wahrscheinlich langsamer werden. 

Das stimmt aber gar nicht! Hat super geklappt heute. 

Aber das Trikot trägt wohl ein bisschen auf! Ich hab' jetzt auch im Stehen 'ne Plautze.


----------



## HolyBen (9. März 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Wir haben heute die Trikots eingeweiht!
> 
> ...



Sag ich doch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (9. März 2008)

Ach Jule, das mir dem auftragen fällt nur bei schlanken Menschen auf. Bei Georg ist das ähnlich! Bei mir und einigen anderen weniger! 

Dafür sitze ich jetzt zu Hause und fröne einer weiteren Kinderkrankheit die ich mir jetzt erst eingefangen habe!

Also Frage an alle Mütter? Dicke Backe, schmerzen unterhalb des Ohrs, Kau-Beschwerden!

Nein der Bereich zwischen den Beinen ist (noch)  nicht geschwollen!


----------



## HolyBen (9. März 2008)

Lasse mich raten: Parotitis epidemica

Ist ja bald Ostern ....


----------



## XCRacer (9. März 2008)

Wenn du eine Frau wärst, könnte es eventuell eine Geschlechtskrankheit sein...


----------



## rpo35 (9. März 2008)

Sicher der Ziegenpit


----------



## Xxmurax (10. März 2008)

... ich hab keine ahnung wie hier stand der dinge ist, aber ich wollte jetzt auch einfach mal was schreiben. hier scheint die sonne und ich bin immer noch nicht rad gefahren. verdammt!!
na ja wie im letzten jahr, werden die marathons mein training sein ;-))


----------



## Cheng (10. März 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Sicher der Ziegenpit



Entwarnung, der "Peter" hat sich nicht bestätigt, aber was es ist weiß noch niemand. Jetzt fängt die Lauferei an, bei 3 Doc´s war ist schon!


----------



## niki-2 (10. März 2008)

Termin für Mittwochmorgen! 

Wer Zeit und Lust hat darf gerne mit gell Herr Kurzer!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## FilledBratze (10. März 2008)

Ich wünsch' Dir gute Besserung, Thorsten.


----------



## niki-2 (10. März 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> Entwarnung, der "Peter" hat sich nicht bestätigt, aber was es ist weiß noch niemand. Jetzt fängt die Lauferei an, bei 3 Doc´s war ist schon!



Du hast vermutlich eine Speicheldrüsenentzündung und da helfen saure Bonbons um die Speichelbildung anzuregen! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (10. März 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Du hast vermutlich eine Speicheldrüsenentzündung und da helfen saure Bonbons um die Speichelbildung anzuregen!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dieter


DANKE DIETER, jetzt weiß ich es auch seit ca. 15:30 Uhr. Hättest DU das nicht eher sagen konnen, Doc Niki!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (10. März 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> DANKE DIETER, jetzt weiß ich es auch seit ca. 15:30 Uhr. Hättest DU das nicht eher sagen konnen, Doc Niki!



Perfekte Ferndiagnose!

Na dann Gute Besserung!


----------



## GeDe (10. März 2008)

Hallo Chief,
auch ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung.


----------



## talybont (10. März 2008)

Gute Besserung auch aus Mannheim!
habe auch gerade einen dicken Hals, nur aus einem anderen Grund.


----------



## XCRacer (10. März 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Termin für Mittwochmorgen!


Hab mich mal NICHT eingetragen, obwohl ich Spät habe. Bin zum shoppen verabredet und das Wetter soll gagge werden


----------



## Bick (11. März 2008)

Gute Besserung, Thorsten!

Haste dir bestimmt vom vielen Joggen eingefangen


----------



## rpo35 (11. März 2008)

*Ombaglühweinostertour!*

Sorry, hab' mich eben wieder ausgetragen. Wir sind über Ostern in Jules Heimat...zum Biken versteht sich  

Ralph


----------



## MausD (11. März 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ..zum Biken versteht sich...


Was sonst, oder  gibt es noch andere schöne Freizeitbeschäftigungen


----------



## niki-2 (11. März 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> *Ombaglühweinostertour!*
> 
> Sorry, hab' mich eben wieder ausgetragen. Wir sind über Ostern in Jules Heimat...zum Biken versteht sich
> 
> Ralph



Kein Thema!!


----------



## rpo35 (11. März 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Was sonst, oder  gibt es noch andere schöne Freizeitbeschäftigungen


Gibt's schon. Aber mir fehlt die Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (11. März 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> in Jules Heimat...


Wo ist sie denn her? Aber nicht aus der Zone, oder


----------



## rpo35 (11. März 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...Aber nicht aus der Zone, oder


Was'n da schlimmes dran?


----------



## XCRacer (11. März 2008)

Bist du auch von drüben? Deswegen so viele Fotos, wo du auf 'ner Mauer sitzt 

Ne, ist natürlich nichts schlimmes dran


----------



## rpo35 (11. März 2008)

Jules Heimat befindet sich am Rande des Westerwaldes.
Ich bin nicht von "Drüben", aber meine Eltern...haben sich aber zum Glück rechtzeitig verpisst


----------



## talybont (11. März 2008)

Genau genommen sind Jule und ich entfernte Nachbarn  also nix mit Ostzone, höchstens Ost-Rheinland.  Gerade mal 20 km Distanz.
Mein alter Herr kommt dann aber wirklich aus der Zone, allerdings schon '53 abgehauen. (immer diese Parallelen)


----------



## rpo35 (11. März 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> ...allerdings schon '53 abgehauen. (immer diese Parallelen)


Könnte passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (12. März 2008)

Hallo Herr Bratze,

wie schaut es aus heute morgen? Fahren oder die Tour fallen lassen bei dem Sturm?

Und wenn ja, wo treffen wir uns ?

Fragen über Fragen

GRuß

Dieter


----------



## FilledBratze (12. März 2008)

Guten Morgen Dieter,

hab' leider verschlafen. Sorry. I_m Moment sieht es aber auch ziemlich unwirtlich draussen aus.  Ich fahr dann nicht - bzw. vielleicht heute nachmittag, da soll das Wetter besser werden._


----------



## niki-2 (12. März 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Dieter,
> 
> hab' leider verschlafen. Sorry. I_m Moment sieht es aber auch ziemlich unwirtlich draussen aus.  Ich fahr dann nicht - bzw. vielleicht heute nachmittag, da soll das Wetter besser werden._



OK. sehe ich auch so, hier bei uns gießt es wie aus Eimern im Moment!

Schönen Tag

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (12. März 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> OK. sehe ich auch so, hier bei uns gießt es wie aus Eimern im Moment!
> 
> Schönen Tag
> 
> Dieter


 
Das war der Grund warum ich nicht mitfahren wollte.Werde dann eine Runde laufen.

Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## burns68 (12. März 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Mein alter Herr kommt dann aber wirklich aus der Zone, allerdings schon '53 abgehauen. (immer diese Parallelen)



Meiner hat Anfang der 60iger die Goethe und Schiller Stadt Weimar verlassen.


----------



## IGGY (13. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen! Fahrt ihr am Samstag?


----------



## MausD (13. März 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Fahrt ihr am Samstag?



Soll ja der einzige schöne Tag der Woche werden, also ich fahre auf jeden Fall  

M.a.D


----------



## rpo35 (13. März 2008)

@ratze: Kannst auf der Couch bleiben. Ich fahr' heut' nimmer ;-)


----------



## ratze (14. März 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> @ratze: Kannst auf der Couch bleiben. Ich fahr' heut' nimmer ;-)



Hi,solange uns keiner stört........


----------



## IGGY (14. März 2008)

Also ich habe vor Samstag gegen 13-14 Uhr zu fahren. Wenn was ansteht bei Euch bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (14. März 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Also ich habe vor Samstag gegen 13-14 Uhr zu fahren. Wenn was ansteht bei Euch bin ich dabei!


Für eine Stunde mach ich mein Bike nicht dreckig


----------



## blackseal (14. März 2008)

...es passt hier zwar garnicht rein, aber da ja hier anscheined  keiner den techtalk liest ;-) :
ich suche ganz dringend eine magura asgard, 80 mm von 2005 als ersatzteilspender... dead or alive, ganz oder in teilen... gesucht werden die beiden federn der zugstufenverstellung. schaut mal in eure keller bitte...


----------



## Jule (14. März 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Genau genommen sind Jule und ich entfernte Nachbarn  also nix mit Ostzone, höchstens Ost-Rheinland.  Gerade mal 20 km Distanz.


 
Hallo, Nachbar Armin!  
Wollte ich nur mal schnell gesagt haben.....

Wen's interessiert: Ich komme aus einem kleinen Dörfchen im Westerwald mit einer holprigen Straße, 20 Häusern, einem Bauernhof, einem Flüsschen der einmal um's ganze Dorf fließt (und bei Hochwasser das Dorf von der Außenwelt abschneidet)......kurz "Krummenau" genannt.....man könnte aber auch Lummerland sagen!


----------



## Bick (14. März 2008)

...ich hatte mal nen Mathelehrer, der hieß Krummenauer.


----------



## Jule (14. März 2008)

...mein Vater ist Mathelehrer.


----------



## rpo35 (14. März 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> ...mein Vater ist Mathelehrer.


Der aber nicht so heißt, sondern einer ist


----------



## FilledBratze (14. März 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Wen's interessiert: Ich komme aus einem kleinen Dörfchen im Westerwald mit einer holprigen Straße, 20 Häusern, einem Bauernhof, einem Flüsschen der einmal um's ganze Dorf fließt (und bei Hochwasser das Dorf von der Außenwelt abschneidet)......kurz "Krummenau" genannt.....man könnte aber auch Lummerland sagen!


 
Scheint mir der Quell romantischster Bikerträume zu sein Kann man da auch Urlaub machen?! - So etwa zehn Jahre


----------



## XCRacer (14. März 2008)

> mein Vater ist Mathelehrer


Das bedeutet, du heißt Juliane Mathelehrer


----------



## mcmarki (14. März 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, du heißt Juliane Mathelehrer



Der ist gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (14. März 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, du heißt Juliane Mathelehrer


 
Du siehst das sicherlich falsch. Er ist Mathelehrer, und weil er Krummenauer heißt, ist er natürlich der Mathelehrer von Bick gewesen, gleichzeitig - da der beschauliche Geburtsort von "Juliane Mathelehrer" genauso heißt, muss er wohl auch Dorfvogt oder gar Graf dieser Ortschaft sein.


----------



## niki-2 (14. März 2008)

So ihr lahmen Leut. 

Wie siehts denn jetzt morgen mit biken aus? Muß ich denn wieder alleine fahren?

Morgen ist der beste Tag der Woche!!!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (14. März 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> So ihr lahmen Leut.
> 
> Wie siehts denn jetzt morgen mit biken aus? Muß ich denn wieder alleine fahren?
> 
> ...


 

Genau hier ein Termin für Morgen. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6046

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (14. März 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn jetzt morgen mit biken aus?


Ich bin für alles zu haben!


----------



## commencal blanc (14. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

werde über Ostern auch wieder im Lande sein um an der Omba Jubiläumstour teilzunehmen!  

Wie war das jetzt mit Krummenauer?
Hatte auch einen Mathelehrer, der so hieß!


----------



## niki-2 (14. März 2008)

werde über Ostern auch wieder im Lande sein um an der Omba Jubiläumstour teilzunehmen!  

Ist keine Jubläumstour  sondern die legendäre Glühweinostertour!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (14. März 2008)

Ich werde morgen recht früh mit dem Rennrad unterwegs sein. Sollte ich am Nachmittag noch Lust auf 'ne feine MTB-Runde haben, was ich mir durchaus vorstellen kann, dann würde ich auch mit wem auch immer mitfahren.


----------



## PacMan (15. März 2008)

Samstag (heute), 13:00 Uhr am Omerbach!


----------



## FilledBratze (15. März 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> So ihr lahmen Leut.


 
Recht hat er. Bei dem schönen Wetter ist mir das alles zu spät. Mach mich jetzt aufn Weg. Außerdem heißt das Motto langsam, weit und erholsam, da ich morgen 200km mit dem Rennrad unterwegs sein werde


----------



## niki-2 (15. März 2008)

Habe mich für heute beim Herrn Kurzen eingetragen, da ich eher nicht kann!

Den anderen noch viel Spass und schönes Wochenende! 

Herr Kurzer: Bin gleich pünktlich bei dir vor der Haustüre! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (15. März 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Samstag (heute), 13:00 Uhr am Omerbach!



Hier nur noch einmal zur Info wie gestern abend zur späten Stunde beschlossen, langsam und leicht, dafür etwas länger. Weitere Einstiegsmöglichkeit 14Uhr Parkplatz Süssendell!
Abschluss bei Olli, Reste von gestern vernichten!


----------



## Handlampe (15. März 2008)

Tach ihr Ombas.

Ich hätte da  ne Tour bei uns im Angebot, wo sich vielleicht auch mal die lange Anfahrt für euch lohnen würde.

Würde mich freuen, wenn der Ein oder Andere dabei wäre.

Termin


P.S.

Ist echt Kappes, seitdem die Foren getrennt wurden, bekomme ich nicht mehr viel bei euch mit.


----------



## Cheng (15. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tach ihr Ombas.
> 
> Ich hätte da  ne Tour bei uns im Angebot, wo sich vielleicht auch mal die lange Anfahrt für euch lohnen würde.
> 
> ...



Hi Uwe, trotzdem schön das Du an uns denkst, aber mir geht es seit der Trennung fast genau so.
Leider (oder zum Glück bei 1800Hm) bin ich an diesem Tag auf dem Weg nach Nürnberg.


----------



## PacMan (15. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tach ihr Ombas.
> 
> Ich hätte da  ne Tour bei uns im Angebot, wo sich vielleicht auch mal die lange Anfahrt für euch lohnen würde.
> 
> ...


Hmm... klingt nach 'nem super Winterpokal-Abschluss! Wenn ich irgendwo 'ne Mitfahrgelegenheit finde, bin ich dabei!
Also, fährt jemand mit?


----------



## GeDe (15. März 2008)

So etwas wollte ich auch anbieten, aber erst ich auf unserer Tour am 22.3.2008 vorschlagen. 
Ablusstour Omba-WP bei mir, könnten wir am 22.3. ja nochmal überlegen.
Grüsse GeDe


----------



## XCRacer (15. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich hätte da  ne Tour bei uns im Angebot...


Bin an dem Wochenende in Bingen. Drei Tage Trail-Späßle mit der DIMB ! 

Heute war RR angesagt, Schön locker über's platte Land und 106 km auf'm Tacho. Schade, dass es morgen vom Wetter her wieder gagge werde soll 

Edit: Gibt's eigentlich 'nen Bericht zur heutigen Omba-Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (15. März 2008)

Den Bericht zu heute wollte Thorsten schreiben. Ich lade aber gerade die Bilder in ein Album hoch...
Außerdem hab ich 'nen Bericht zum Poker-Abend geschrieben. Leider ohne Bilder, aber vielleicht kann Olli noch welche nachliefern?


----------



## talybont (15. März 2008)

Waren heute auch gagge! 57 km, 6h Fahrzeit, 2320 hm. Man hat verucht mich umzubringen  , ist aber gescheitert  
Nene, war einfach zuviel heut. Die letzten 600 hm bin ich auf Reserve gefahren, total fritte. Und bei der letzten Fahrt hat eine verspannte Nackenmuskulatur jeden Flow verhindert. Also die Tour fahr ich mit Euch besser nicht!


----------



## XCRacer (15. März 2008)

> Nun kam also das große Showdown zwischen dem Schwergewichts-Champion Bernd und dem Newbie Pascal. Nach ein paar vorsichtigen Beschnupperungs-Runden war das Glück allerdings wieder mal auf Pascals Seite und bescherte ihm den hoch dotierten Turnier-Sieg.


Jetzt wisst ihr, warum mich Glücksspiele nicht reizen. Könnte man doch genauso gut Würfeln


----------



## Tobsn (15. März 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> ...Man hat verucht mich umzubringen  , ist aber gescheitert ...



Kann morgen aber nachgeholt werden.  

Wir gehn morgen hier im Süden Biken, was macht Ihr so? Schlauchboot fahren?


----------



## rpo35 (15. März 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> ...Also die Tour fahr ich mit Euch besser nicht!


Danke für die Rücksichtnahme, aber vielleicht wars auch einfach nicht dein Tag?!


----------



## rpo35 (16. März 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Stephan!! 
An so 'nem Tag macht man am besten erstmal 'ne geile Radtour  Wenn's Wetter nicht mitspielt geht man halt einen Trinken 

Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (16. März 2008)

Hallo Stephan.  

Gesundheit, Glück und Freude zu Deinem Geburtstag.


----------



## niki-2 (16. März 2008)

Auch von mir


----------



## talybont (16. März 2008)

Stepahn:  , lieber  als


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (16. März 2008)

auch von mir!

Viele Grüße ausm Süden!

Hier scheint die Sonne!

Patrick


----------



## mcmarki (16. März 2008)

Hallo Stephan,

auch alles Gute von mir - aber leider scheint Deine geplante GeburtstagsRRrunde ins Wasser zu fallen - gräm´Dich nicht.Dafür darfst Du dann 1-2 Stücke Torte mehr essen (Zucker macht glücklich)

Gruß
Markus


----------



## GeDe (16. März 2008)

Hallo Stephan,
alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## PacMan (16. März 2008)

Happy Birthday, Stephan!


----------



## XCRacer (16. März 2008)

Hallo Stephan

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Heute Nachmittag wieder Bierchen im Garten auf der Wiese ?


----------



## Cheng (16. März 2008)

hi Stephan, alles Gute zu Deinem Ehrentag! 

Ich glaube das Forum wird in den kommenden Stunden zu einem Gratulationsthread mutieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (16. März 2008)

Hallo Stephan,

auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Cecil974 (16. März 2008)

Na da möchte ich doch auch noch gerne....

Alles Liebe zum Geburstag lieber Stephan! Mach dir nen tollen Tag...


----------



## niki-2 (16. März 2008)

Termin für Mittwochmorgen!

Es wird die Vortour zur Omba Glühweinostertour gefahren! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6055


Gruß

Dieter


----------



## RS-Hunter (16. März 2008)

Hallo Stephan,

*alles Gute zum Geburtstag!*​


----------



## Jule (16. März 2008)

Huhu Stephan! 
Alles Liebe zum Geburtstag wünsche ich dir!


----------



## XCRacer (16. März 2008)

So! Für alle Nicht-Luschen: *15.15 Uhr Star-Tanke*! 2 Stunden Spaß im Wald !!!


----------



## kurzer37 (16. März 2008)

Hallo Stephan,

auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## talybont (16. März 2008)

Sind heute noch mal 1200 hm auf ca. 33 km GEMÜTLICH gefahren. Der Tobias musste ja schon vorfahren und 500 hm Vorsprung rausholen. Nicht ausgelastet der Gute.
Gleich wird mal das Bike geputzt und dem Knarzen auf den Grund gegangen (oder auch erst morgen   ).


----------



## cyberp (16. März 2008)

Hallo Stephan,

auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute zum Geburtstag  

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MausD (16. März 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> So! Für alle Nicht-Luschen: *15.15 Uhr Star-Tanke*! 2 Stunden Spaß im Wald !!!


Wenn du in dem Wetter wirklich gefahren bist dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (16. März 2008)

Flotte Runde über WBTS und Kartoffelbaum mit Ben. Nicht dem heiligen, sondern dem eiligen  Gratis Dusche auf den letzten Kilometern von Petrus inklusive. Was will man mehr? 
Schönwetter-Touren in der Pfalz kann doch jeder fahren 

2:20 h / 53,67 km / 467 Hm / 22,9 km/h


----------



## FilledBratze (16. März 2008)

Hui. Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen und netten Geburtstagswünsche .
Das Bier verschieben wir am besten auf einen schönen Tag - nach 'ner Radtour.

Ich wäre heute schon mitgefahren, aber habe Ärger mit dem rechten Fuss und mein linker Schuh ist gestern auseinander gefallen. Passt ja - leider net für die Brevet.


----------



## RS-Hunter (17. März 2008)

so nun sind die Nächsten an der Reihe ...

*
René und Thorsten*

*
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag
*


----------



## Cheng (17. März 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> so nun sind die Nächsten an der Reihe ...
> 
> *
> René und Thorsten*
> ...



Na das nenn ich Punktlandung! Glückwunsch!

Alles Gute für unseren XCRaser! 
Lass es Dir gut ergehen, Dich reich beschenken und einen schönen Tag verbringen!
Das das Wetter bald wieder besser wird und weiterhin viele schöne Touren gemeinsam gefahren werden!


----------



## XCRacer (17. März 2008)

*Auch Dir, lieber Thorsten, alles Gute zum Geburtstag ! *

Ich schließe mich der mail, die heute *auch Du* bekommen hast und denke...

Du solltest heute wirklich besser biken gehen


----------



## niki-2 (17. März 2008)

Happy Birthday!!

   

Thorsten und Rene

Einen schönen Tag und lasst euch reich beschenken!  

Bis auf bald!

Dieter


----------



## GeDe (17. März 2008)

Hallo René,
Hallo Thorsten,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag, sauft nicht zuviel


----------



## mcmarki (17. März 2008)

Hallo Ihr beiden Geburtstagskinder,

alles Gute - laßt es krachen!!

Grüße 
Markus


----------



## cyberp (17. März 2008)

Thorsten,  René
Viel Spaß beim  und  auspacken.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (17. März 2008)

Lieber Thorsten,
lieber René,

 ich wünsche euch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.  Lasst euch reich beschenken und die Fetzen fliegen.


----------



## commencal blanc (17. März 2008)

Moinmoin Thorsten und René,

wünsche euch einen schönen Geburtstag, nette Gäste, viele Geschenke und alles Gute!

Viele Grüße ausm Süden!

Patrick


----------



## Bick (17. März 2008)

Auch von mir ganz herzliche Glückwünsche an die beiden Geburtstagskinder.

Und dem Stephan noch alles Gute nachträglich!


----------



## rpo35 (17. März 2008)

Lieber René, lieber Thorsten,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag und ganz viele geile Biketouren ohne Stürze und Verletzungen wünsche ich Euch!!
   

Ralph


----------



## Bick (17. März 2008)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> werde über Ostern auch wieder im Lande sein um an der Omba Jubiläumstour teilzunehmen!
> 
> ...




Wenn du auf ´nem Gymnasium, in der Nähe von Jülich warst, dann
könnte es der sein, den ich gemeint habe...


----------



## ratze (17. März 2008)

Harhar !
Alles gute zum Geburtstag Thorsten und René!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (17. März 2008)

Und auch vom Kurzen

Happy Birthday!!












Thorsten und Rene

Einen schönen Tag und lasst euch reich beschenken!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Xxmurax (17. März 2008)

hey rené, auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag! wär ich nicht ausgewandert, stünde ich heut abend bei dir auf der matte, so hast du ein paar bier und kekse gespart ;-))


----------



## Xxmurax (17. März 2008)

so und das gleich nochmal für meinen ewigen marathon-rivalen cheng! 
alles gute häuptling!


----------



## PacMan (17. März 2008)

Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen:
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, René und Thorsten!!!
Ich wünsche euch Glück, Gesundheit und immer eine Handvoll Dreck unter den Stollen!


----------



## tail-light (17. März 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY IHR ZWEI!!!!!​ 
​


----------



## Dirk S. (17. März 2008)

Mahlzeit,
auch von mir alles Gute zu Geburtstag!

Vor allen Gesundheit und immer genug Luft im Reifen!  

Dirk


----------



## Jule (17. März 2008)

Alles Liebe zum Geburtstag, René und Thorsten! 

Der Frauenversteher von euch beiden bekommt auch noch einen extra dicken Kuss von mir!


----------



## HolyBen (17. März 2008)

Alles Gute auch von mir an euch beide.

@Jule: sind doch beides FV


----------



## talybont (17. März 2008)

Jungens: alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!!!!


----------



## burns68 (17. März 2008)

LIEBER RENÉ, LIEBER THORSTEN, ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (17. März 2008)

@ Murat - nett, sehr nett! 

*Caminante, no hay camino, se hace camino al andar!*

Für die, die es nicht verstehen:

*Wanderer, es gibt keinen Weg, der Weg entsteht beim Gehen!*


----------



## Cheng (17. März 2008)

Vielen Dank an alle für die lieben Glückwünsche! Am Freitag gibts dann die Belohnung dafür!


----------



## GeJott (17. März 2008)

Da bin ich ja so gerade noch rechtzeitig. 

Glückwünsche auch von mir. 
Gerd


----------



## XCRacer (18. März 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche


----------



## niki-2 (19. März 2008)

Werde heute ein wenig später starten, da sixh keiner eingetragen hat dürfte das ja kein Thema sein! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (19. März 2008)

Hallo
hier der Termin für heute Mittag . http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6071
Start ist in Mausbach oder bei Kurzer37 oder niki2.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (19. März 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo
> hier der Termin für heute Mittag . http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6071
> Start ist in Mausbach oder bei Kurzer37 oder niki2.
> 
> ...



Das könnte ich schaffen, melde mich dann aber gleich noch! Ich denke das ich mich dann mit Dieter hier irgendwo treffen werde!


----------



## niki-2 (19. März 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> Das könnte ich schaffen, melde mich dann aber gleich noch! Ich denke das ich mich dann mit Dieter hier irgendwo treffen werde!



Ein Traum!!


----------



## Cheng (19. März 2008)

Bin dabei!
Dieter? kurz vor halb ein bei mir? Sollte dann passen bis Mausbach, fahren am besten über den Stadtwald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (19. März 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> Bin dabei!
> Dieter? kurz vor halb ein bei mir? Sollte dann passen bis Mausbach, fahren am besten über den Stadtwald!


 

Du bist aber nicht angemeldet also nicht versichert .


----------



## niki-2 (19. März 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> Bin dabei!
> Dieter? kurz vor halb ein bei mir? Sollte dann passen bis Mausbach, fahren am besten über den Stadtwald!



Ok bin dann da!


----------



## XCRacer (19. März 2008)

Ihr Schlafmützen ! 

Der GeDe hat heute Geburtstag !!!

Alles Gute lieber Gerd-Dieter


----------



## niki-2 (19. März 2008)

Thorsten brauche noch ein paar Minuten Gleitzeit!

Bin so kurz nach halb eins bei dir, bitte auf mich warten.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## niki-2 (19. März 2008)

lieber GeDe und bis Samstag!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (19. März 2008)

Mist 
das haben wir doch glatt übersehen aber jetzt.
*Auch Dir, lieber GeDe, alles Gute **zum Geburtstag ! *









Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (19. März 2008)

Hallo GeDe, alles Gute zum Geburtstag,   auf die nächsten XX Jahre.


----------



## PacMan (19. März 2008)

Mensch, hier ist ja was los!
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lieber GeDe!!!


----------



## mcmarki (19. März 2008)

Hallo Gerd,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag !  

Gruß
Markus


----------



## talybont (19. März 2008)

@Gerd:   alles Gute


----------



## commencal blanc (19. März 2008)

Es ist ja eine richtige Geburtstagskinderanhäufung hier:

Auch von mir alles Gute! 


Bis Samstag! 

Patrick


----------



## burns68 (19. März 2008)

Hallo Gerd,

alles gute zum Geburstag


----------



## GeDe (19. März 2008)

Boaah, die Gratulationskür ist ja überwältigend. 
Danke für Eure Glückwünsche. Am Samstag kriegt jeder von mir ein 
Osterei


----------



## Cheng (19. März 2008)

GeDe schrieb:


> Boaah, die Gratulationskür ist ja überwältigend.
> Danke für Eure Glückwünsche. Am Samstag kriegt jeder von mir ein
> Osterei



Da darf ich doch nicht fehlen!

Alles Gute Dieter, wir sehen uns dann am Samstag zum Rudel-Eier-Suchen!


----------



## niki-2 (19. März 2008)

GeDe schrieb:


> Boaah, die Gratulationskür ist ja überwältigend.
> Danke für Eure Glückwünsche. Am Samstag kriegt jeder von mir ein
> Osterei



Hallo Gerd Dieter,
Ostereier für Samstag sind reichlich vorhanden! 
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (19. März 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag GeDe!!!!!!!!!!!

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (19. März 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Gerd Dieter,
> Ostereier für Samstag sind reichlich vorhanden!
> Gruß
> Dieter


 
Genau wartet mal die Tour ab  , es gibt Eier ohne Ende.


----------



## FilledBratze (20. März 2008)

Zu spät. 
Guten Morgen Gerd. Hoffe Du hast gestern einen schönen Geburtstag verbracht. Ich möchte mich den vielen rechtzeitigen*schäm* Gratulationen anschließen und wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich.


----------



## RS-Hunter (20. März 2008)

und noch ein Nachzügler ...  

Hi GeDe,
trotzdem von ganzem Herzen nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

war die letzten Tage wieder unterwegs und habe es nicht ins Forum geschafft. 

wir sehen uns ja alle an diesem WE. Steht ja einiges auf dem Programm.  

Georg


----------



## XCRacer (20. März 2008)

*Auf zum Kreuzzug !*


----------



## Jule (20. März 2008)

Bin auch zu spät. 
Alles Liebe nachträglich zum Geburtstag, GeDe!


----------



## ratze (21. März 2008)

Und ich bin noch später !!!
Alle gute zum Geburtstag !
Und als Geburtstagsgeschenk werde ich mich heute dem Kreuzzug anschließen !
Haben wir denn an der Startanke das erste Kreuz??
Hi,ich komme zum  Omerbach.Bin um 11:15 da und fahre dann 2 Std. mit !
Ich komme doch zur Startanke


----------



## blackseal (21. März 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *Auf zum Kreuzzug !*



...auf den bericht und die bilder kann man ja dann mal gespannt sein. 
sieht heute morgen eher nach martyrium als nach kreuzzug aus. ;-)
aber das muß wohl so sein an nem karfreitag.
edit: kaum geschrieben, kommt der blaue himmel raus. 
die tour scheint gewollt.


----------



## FilledBratze (21. März 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *Auf zum Kreuzzug !*


 
Aber jeder nur ein Kreuz - bei dem Wetter; ich muss total Panne sein
Komme auch zum Omerbach.


----------



## burns68 (21. März 2008)

Da kommt mir zu viel Weihwasser vom Himmel! Ich beichte lieber zu Hause!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (21. März 2008)

Habe bis jetzt gehofft, dass die beiden anderen kneifen. Da muss ich jetzt durch


----------



## kurzer37 (21. März 2008)

Wir fahren selbst bei diesem Sauwetter und nehmen "im Kreuzestod freiwillig die Schuld aller Menschen auf uns".

Meine Schuld könnt ihr freiwillig mitnehmen . 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## blackseal (21. März 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Meine Schuld könnt ihr freiwillig mitnehmen .
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



na, herr kurzer. bereust du schon nicht mitgefahren zu sein ;-)
ich weiß nicht wie das wetter bei dir hinterm berg ist, aber hier scheint prall die sonne.
radfahren ist anscheinend doch ne glaubensangelegenheit.


----------



## kurzer37 (21. März 2008)

blackseal schrieb:


> na, herr kurzer. bereust du schon nicht mitgefahren zu sein ;-)
> ich weiß nicht wie das wetter bei dir hinterm berg ist, aber hier scheint prall die sonne.
> radfahren ist anscheinend doch ne glaubensangelegenheit.


 

Nein bereuen nicht hier steht noch Wasser ohne Ende und am Mittwoch konnte man sehen das es wenig mit MTB fahren zu tuen hat.Dann lieber eine Runde laufen oder wie die Kids sagen chillen .

Oder Hausputz ( Bike pflege )halten.


----------



## commencal blanc (21. März 2008)

Servus,
ich bin gestern gemütlich ICE gefahren.
Bei dem Sauwetter die beste Art zu reisen.

Heute werde ich mich auch nur zu einer Laufrunde überreden können.
Morgen bleibt aber alles wie geplant, auch bei Sauwetter, oder?

Sonnige Grüße  
Patrick


----------



## FilledBratze (21. März 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Wir fahren selbst bei diesem Sauwetter und nehmen "im Kreuzestod freiwillig die Schuld aller Menschen auf uns".
> 
> Meine Schuld könnt ihr freiwillig mitnehmen .
> 
> ...


 
Jetzt weiß' ich, warum ich heute nur so langsam voran kam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (21. März 2008)

Hallo Bikegemeinde,

laut Wetterbericht soll das Wetter morgen einigermaßen trocken bleiben! 

Vorschlag zur Güte: Wer heute Abend zu Chengs Fete kommt kann mir ja schon eventuell trockene Sachen mitbringen, damit ihr euch morgen nach der Tour umziehen könnt!

Gruß 

Dieter

P.S. Ich denke fahren sollten wir auf jedenfall, da GeDe extra aus der Eifel kommt.


----------



## HolyBen (21. März 2008)

Wir fahren.

Schließlich sind wir Ombas und keine Pussys.


----------



## GeDe (21. März 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wir fahren.
> 
> Schließlich sind wir Ombas und keine Pussys.



Bravo, diese Einstellung ist lobenswert!!


----------



## XCRacer (21. März 2008)

Bericht der heutigen Kreuzigungs-Tour !

Ich werde das so machen: Ich fahre nach der morgigen Tour direkt nach Hause, ziehe mir trockene Sachen an und komme dann mit dem Auto. Hab ja auch noch ein paar Spenden im Kofferaum. Von den Dürwißern kann ich gerne den einen oder anderen mitnehmen. Können wir ja heute abend mal drüber reden.


----------



## commencal blanc (21. März 2008)

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass es morgen immer mal wieder zu kleinen Regenschauern kommen wird, werde ich es wie der XCRacer machen und erstmal nach Hause radeln, um dann frisch geduscht und eingekleidet nochmal zu euch zu stoßen!

Adé
Patrick


----------



## XCRacer (21. März 2008)

*Selbstgeißelung am Ostersonntag !*


----------



## ratze (21. März 2008)

@XCRacer
Sonntag,ein toller Tag um wieder nass zu werden !!
Prima,kann aber nur 2Std. Radeln! Von 10 bis um 12 !


----------



## kurzer37 (21. März 2008)

Allen Ombas 
eine schöne Ostertour und ein frohes Osterfest.
Falls jemand ein GPS braucht die Preise fallen im Moment ohne Ende siehe hier. http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/rubrik.php?k_id=1407

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## FilledBratze (22. März 2008)

MoinMoin,

meine VR - Bremse hat gestern ihren Geist aufgegeben. Muss eine neue montieren. Hoffe, ich schaff das bis 13Uhr.


----------



## ratze (22. März 2008)

Morgen !
Ich komme um 13:15 zur Ecke Eifelstrasse / Herrenfeldchen (am Omerbach)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (22. März 2008)

So, Bremse ist montiert. USS Marin bereit zu Tauchfahrt


----------



## niki-2 (22. März 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> MoinMoin,
> 
> meine VR - Bremse hat gestern ihren Geist aufgegeben. Muss eine neue montieren. Hoffe, ich schaff das bis 13Uhr.



Hallo Herr Bratze,

was hälst du denn von eintragen? 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (22. März 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> USS Marin bereit zu Tauchfahrt


Der ist gut!  Das Schwesterschiff USS Marin Bear Valley ist ebenfalls gefechtsbereit.
Männer, dies ist keine Übung! Ein Regenband aus nördlicher Richtung hat Kurs auf uns genommen. Alle Mann auf die Stationen! Wir sind ja nicht zum Spass hier!


----------



## FilledBratze (22. März 2008)

Rendez - vous - Kurs auf Planquadrat Omerbach - Ecke Herrenfeldchen um 1315 geplant. Funke unverschlüsselt zum HQ


----------



## burns68 (22. März 2008)

@ Pascal - Ich fahre direkt zum Omerbach!! Ich muss die Jungs noch reinholen!


----------



## blackseal (22. März 2008)

spätzünderanfrage:
gibts da noch irgendwelche zustiegsmöglichkeiten unterwegs ? 
so gegen viertel vor bis punkt zwei ?


----------



## PacMan (22. März 2008)

OK, Olli!
Bis gleich!


----------



## cyberp (22. März 2008)

Sorry für meinen abrupten Abschied. Mir war es einfach zu kalt und naß um nicht den kürzesten Weg nach Hause zu nehmen . Euch allen ein paar schöne Ostertage .


----------



## blackseal (22. März 2008)

eigentlich bin ich ja nur ein wenig missgestimmt, weil ich nicht mitfahren konnte und euch auch nicht mehr eingeholt habe (ihr habt spuren hinterlassen wie ne elefantenmeute), nachdem ihr bei mir am haus vorbei gerauscht seid... da bin ich gerade in die radhose gestiegen...
deshalb mal ein ordnungsruf im auftrag meiner tochter an die heizende meute...
fahrt mal nicht so flott da unten im gedautal. da wohnen viele kinder. und die springen schon mal unvermutet auf den weg. bei jedem wetter.
luna sagt danke.  
im übrigen wärs mir wahrscheinlich eh zu schnell gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (22. März 2008)

Brrrr ist das kalt geworden.

Habs nur überlebt, weil ich die letzten 10km Gas gegeben habe um mich aufzuwärmen.  
Bis auf meine Finger gehts mir wieder gut.
Wo soll die anschließende Sause sein? Dann komm ich nochmal nach Eschweiler und bring mit, was noch gebraucht wird!

Gruß aus Inden
Patrick


----------



## rpo35 (22. März 2008)

So, mal ein paar Infos vom Außenposten Aachen aus dem Trainingslager in Neustadt/Wied.
Gestern sind wir "nur" vom Bahnhof in Linz bis nach Krummenau gefahren. Die Strecke hatten wir vorher schon geplant - der Wanderweg II des Westerwald-Vereins sollte uns bis kurz vor unser Ziel bringen, den Rest planten wir per Magic Maps "frei Schnautze".
Zu unseren Bedenken bezgl. Asfaltanteil gleich mal die ersten Bilder:







Für die ca. 18km benötigten wir über 1,5 Std.  ...Schlamm ohne Ende!!

Heute Mittag haben wir uns dann mit Talybont zu einer Tour verabredet. Der Gute kommt ja auch aus der Gegend hier. So gabs sogar noch einen Abstecher ins Siebengebirge incl. Eroberung der Löwenburg.





 



Das komplette Album findet hier hier. Und morgen gehts auf die Wiedtaltrails!

Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (22. März 2008)

So Männers!

Hier die ersten Bilder !

Es hat mir trotz des Wetters riesen Spaß gemacht. Danke an den Guide Dieter und an die Wirtin Bettina ;-)

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## niki-2 (22. März 2008)

Sorry Leute für diese Schlammschlacht heute! Für das Wetter kann ich leider nichts. 
Alles in allem fand ich es aber trotzdem eine schöne Tour 

Und nochmals Endschuldigung für alle die beim anschließenden Dinner nicht mehr dabei gewesen sind. Irgendwie hatte ich den Eindruck, daß es nicht für alle Leute so klar war.

Trotzdem schöne ostern und auf ein nächstes Mal!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## niki-2 (22. März 2008)

Bericht der Tour folgt morgen!

Es ist übrigens noch ein Faß Bier übrig. 

Werden wir bei einer der nächsten Touren noch vertilgen, wenn das Wetter besser ist.


----------



## XCRacer (22. März 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Bericht der Tour folgt morgen!


Ich hab da schon was vorbereitet 

Nacht zusammen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (22. März 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich hab da schon was vorbereitet
> 
> Nacht zusammen !



Bedankt!! und gute Nacht!!!!


----------



## GeDe (23. März 2008)

Hallo Dieter,
danke für die schöne Tour. Mein Ciclo hat 675 Hm registriert. Das liegt wohl daran, daß ich ihn etwas verspätet eingeschaltet habe.
Dank auch an Deine Frau die Bewirtung. Besonders für den tollen Nachtisch. 
Bis demnächst 
GeDe


----------



## PacMan (23. März 2008)

Ich hab noch ein paar Bilder im Album ergänzt.

Auch von mir noch mal einen herzlichen Dank an Bettina und Dieter!  

@Ralph: euch noch viel Spass da unten!


----------



## talybont (23. März 2008)

Haben uns gestern quasi in der Mitte getroffen (Windhagen) und sind zuerst nach Rottbitze zum Geldautomaten. Von da aus ging es am Himberger See vorbei zum Rheinhöhenweg und üner Servatius und Frühmesseiche zum Löwenburger Hof. Der Anstieg zur Löwenburg war dann die einige richtige Bergwertung. Oben die Aussicht genossen, mussten wir uns recht flott vor einem herannahenden Schneeschauer verziehen. Sind dann über die Breiberge und mir einen namentlich unbekannten, dafür umso matschigeren Trail nach Rhöndorf abgefahren. Bei einsetzendem Graupel sind wir durch Bad Honnef und über das Mucherwiesental, vorbei an Himmerich und Broderkonsberg, wieder auf den Rheinhöhenweg bis zur Kreuzeiche. Ab da ging es auf Aspahlt zurück richtung Windhagen, wo sich unsere Wege wieder getrennt haben. 
Mein Ciclo meinte dazu: 1422 hm, 03:24 h, 54 km. Für Ralph und Jule dürften es ein paar Meter mehr gewesen sein, mit vielleicht ein paar hm weniger.

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## GeDe (23. März 2008)

Ach übrigens, länger warten wäre unklug gewesen. So sah es bei meiner 
Heimfahrt bereits einige Kilometer vorher aus:


----------



## rpo35 (23. März 2008)

Der Außenposten Aachen war auch heute wieder fleissig! Wie gestern angekündigt, haben wir uns heute die Wiedtaltrails vorgenommen. Den Track hab' ich übrigens vom guten blitzfitz (Team Tomburg) bekommen - recht herzlichen Dank nochmal; hat eigentlich ganz gut geklappt.

An der Wied fing es auch gleich ganz lustig an...hier eine nette Bilderserie:
Der Wiedweg:



Jule auf dem Wiedweg:



Wiedwegweg  :




Wir sind so mit ach und krach durchgekommen und brauchten zum Glück nicht umkehren.
Da war von allem was dabei; Matsch, Wurzeln, Trails am Hang entlang, Stufen, Spitzkehren...herrlich!!


 


Und tolle Aussichten bei feinstem Wetter gabs auch...




So, und den Rest der Bilder findet ihr hier im Album!

Schöne Restostern noch
Ralph & Jule


----------



## XCRacer (23. März 2008)

Schön geschrieben, Dieter! Ein prima Idee, mit der Symphonie


----------



## PacMan (23. März 2008)

Ja, super Bericht!
Aber warum bin ich 'ne Flöte?


----------



## niki-2 (23. März 2008)

Termin für Mittwochmorgen,

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6083

wer Zeit und Lust kann gerne mit! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## niki-2 (23. März 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ja, super Bericht!
> Aber warum bin ich 'ne Flöte?



Lieber eine Flöte als gar kein Instrument!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (24. März 2008)

Ich glaube, ich bleib' heut mal auf der Couch und schaue mir ab 10.20 Uhr das Schlitten-Rennen im WDR an


----------



## FilledBratze (24. März 2008)

Man glaubt es kaum. Ichkonnte gestren ab Fringshaus ne große Runde Langlauf fahren. Oberhalb von Ternell gings nach Mützenich, von da aus Richtung Monschau. Ab dort musste ich querfeldein durchs Venn zurück, um nach langer Odyssee wieder auf einen Vennweg zu kommen.

Ich möchte auch mich nocheinmal für den schönen Ostersamstag bei Bettina und Dieter bedanken. Bettinas Kochkünste und Dieters "Leitfähigkeit" sind wirklich ganz großes Tennis 

Ich wünsch' euch allen noch einen schönen Ostermontag.


----------



## rpo35 (24. März 2008)

Wir gehen jetzt erstmal 'ne Runde Brunchen. Mal sehen, ob's am Nachmittag noch für 'ne kleine Runde reicht. Momentan schneit es leicht, sieht aber trotzdem nicht unfreundlich aus.

Ralph


----------



## GeDe (24. März 2008)

@ steve mcqueen: 

Hallo Stefan, das Datum unserer Ostertour war der 22.3. nicht der 24.3..
bitte ändern, oder bist Du die Tour heute nochmal gefahren????:


----------



## rpo35 (24. März 2008)

GeDe schrieb:


> @ steve mcqueen:
> 
> Hallo Stefan, das Datum unserer Ostertour war der 22.3. nicht der 24.3..
> bitte ändern, oder bist Du die Tour heute nochmal gefahren????:


Das gilt auch für Olli. Er hat sie gestern eingetragen und nicht aufs Datum geachtet.
Wir sind eben zum Abschluß nochmal 1,5 Std. durch den Schnee hier geradelt. Morgen gehts wieder zurück nach Aachen.

Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (24. März 2008)

Wer die Tour am falschen Tag eingetragen hat, sollte gezwungen werden, die Runde nochmal zu fahren. Natürlich bei gleich Wetterbedingungen 

Habe heute mal versucht, wie Bernd zu leben. Auf der Couch rum gelümmelt, Chips gegessen und trinke grad vor dem Fernseher 'ne Flasche Bier 

OK, die Stunde Laufen passte jetzt nicht dazu


----------



## rpo35 (24. März 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...Habe heute mal versucht, wie Bernd zu leben...


 ...Man kann auch so leben wie Bernd und trotzdem viel Sport treiben


----------



## HolyBen (24. März 2008)

Naja, das muss man halt draufhaben René.  

Ich habe mir übrigens Samstag wieder mal `ne Erkältung eingefangen.  

Ich hoffe, es wird nicht allzu wild, so dass ich am WE nochmal punkten kann.


----------



## burns68 (24. März 2008)

Die coolste Sau von der Welt!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (24. März 2008)

Geht noch besser!






Oder so!






Der Gewinner!


----------



## talybont (24. März 2008)

Uns hat heute auch nochmal der Schnee erwischt. Aber gut wars, wieder ordentlich Trails gerockt, diesmal in der anderen Richtung. Ist mal eine ganz neue Erfahrung.


----------



## PacMan (24. März 2008)

Ich hab die Poker-Bilder zu unserem Fotoalbum hinzugefügt.


----------



## rpo35 (24. März 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Uns hat heute auch nochmal der Schnee erwischt...


Uns auch  


 


Aber Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem und es gab ja vorher auch noch schöne Momente...






Den Rest gibts hier und morgen kommen wir wieder zurück  

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (24. März 2008)

burns68 schrieb:


> Die coolste Sau von der Welt!!!!


Die Rolex-Imitation fehlt 

Schöne Bilder, Ralph


----------



## FilledBratze (25. März 2008)

GeDe schrieb:


> @ steve mcqueen:
> 
> Hallo Stephan, das Datum unserer Ostertour war der 22.3. nicht der 24.3..


 
Ups. Da hab' ich noch von den schönen Trails im Wurmtal geträumt, und vergessen das Datum zu ändern. Wird korrigiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (25. März 2008)

Jetzt hab' ich aber auch Lust auf outlandish trails bekommen . 
Die Northshores im Venn kann man übrigens auch super mit Skiern betrailen , was mindestens genauso verboten ist, wie mit dem Rad dort rumzuheizen.


----------



## kurzer37 (25. März 2008)

Hier ein Termin
 für alle die Morgens nicht fahren können oder möchten.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6089 . 
Bin gegen 15.45 Uhr vom Werk und werde sofern es nicht regnet fahren. Da es hier nur schneit ist das kein Problem.
Möchte mal testen ob das  mit dem ersten gebastelten Track klappt.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## blackseal (25. März 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hier ein Termin
> für alle die Morgens nicht fahren können oder möchten.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6089 .
> Bin gegen 15.45 Uhr vom Werk und werde sofern es nicht regnet fahren. Da es hier nur schneit ist das kein Problem.
> ...



...vielleicht sammeln Marek und ich dich ja verirrt im Wald auf, weil deine Batterien leer sind.  
kannst du nicht früher ?
und hier mitfahren:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6086


----------



## kurzer37 (25. März 2008)

blackseal schrieb:


> ...vielleicht sammeln Marek und ich dich ja verirrt im Wald auf, weil deine Batterien leer sind.
> kannst du nicht früher ?
> und hier mitfahren:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6086


 

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil . Muß zum Werk und bin um 15.45Uhr zu Hause.Fahre einen Weg den Ich auch im schlaf fahren kann. 
Bin aber schon bis Zweifall mit dem Track. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## talybont (25. März 2008)

So, das ist nun der erste Beitrag mit meinem neuen MAC  
Jetzt heißt es wieder: üben, üben, üben. Aber so richtig kompliziert scheint es nicht zu sein.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## FilledBratze (26. März 2008)

Ich bin raus. Schneeregen ist so nun gar nicht meins.


----------



## niki-2 (26. März 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Ich bin raus. Schneeregen ist so nun gar nicht meins.



Morgen Männer,

werde wie angekündigt bei dem Wetter auch nicht fahren 

Eventuell drehe ich heute nachmittag dann noch eine Runde!


Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (26. März 2008)

Das Regenradar verspricht auch erstmal keine Besserung.  
Aber wenn es heute nachmittag besser wird, bin ich für 'ne spontane Tour zu haben!


----------



## niki-2 (26. März 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Das Regenradar verspricht auch erstmal keine Besserung.
> Aber wenn es heute nachmittag besser wird, bin ich für 'ne spontane Tour zu haben!



OK werde mich dann melden!


----------



## XCRacer (26. März 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Eventuell drehe ich heute nachmittag dann noch eine Runde!


Dann halte mich mal auf dem Laufenden. Apropos Laufen... Gute Idee ! Laufen geht auch im Regen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (26. März 2008)

Hab mich beim Kurzen eingetragen !

Fahre hier um 15:15 Uhr los. Werde über StarTanke und Stadtwald (ca. 15:35 [P] Jägerspfad) anreisen.

Hallo Michaeeel  Auf mich warten !!!

Nachtrag: Bericht !


----------



## kurzer37 (26. März 2008)

Diese Erkenntnis trift Heute auf Rene und den Kurzen zu.

Die Trailbastards, welche sich angeblich bei Vollmond im Schlamm der Freibier-Senke oder am Kartoffelbaum suhlen, bestehen aus dem Raser mit dem Icks (XCRacer), dem Schengenden Toto (Cheng), dem Blödelbarden Niki-2, dem schrumpelwüchsigen Kurzer37.


----------



## Cheng (27. März 2008)

ich hab da mal einen Termin für Samstag eingetragen!

@XCRacer: viel Spaß und schönes WE!


----------



## commencal blanc (27. März 2008)

@Cheng

Ist die Tour Schwalbe Marathon 26*1,5 geeinet?



Wollte heute meine neue Gabel am Stevens montieren.

Habe dann aber testweise die neue Gabel mal reingehalten.
Bei Ebay ersteigert, es gab sogar den Hinweis, dass es nur für kleine bis mittlere Rahmen geeignet ist, da der Gabelschafft schon auf 167mm gekürzt ist.

Tja, selbst ohne Spacer passt es nicht, bzw. werden nicht beide Schrauben vom Vorbau abgedeckt (das habe ich mal als Mindestlänge genannt bekommen)!

Ich habe leider beim Ausbau feststellen müsse, dass die Gabel sogar ein (Rost) Loch hat.

Der eigentliche Grund war, dass die Buchsen dermaßen ausgeschlagen sind, dass ich es beim Bremsen merke

Naja, jetzt suche ich ne andere Gabel und die alte neue kommt wieder bei Ebay rein!

Bin dann trotzdem noch ne Runde mit der alten Gabel gefahren, allerdings mit Asphalttatzen und ohne Gelände!


27.03.2008
Sportart Radfahren
Rad Stevens 7.5.2. comp
Dauer 02:08:00 h
Distanz 54.48
km/h (Mittel) 25.54 km/h
km/h (Maximum) 46.8 km/h
Höhenmeter 453
Trainingsbereich Grundlagenausdauer 1
Stimmung Gut
Gewicht 76 kg
Wetter wechselhaft (7)

Inden/Altdorf, Langerwehe, Wenau, Heistern (Pause bei Claudia), Hamich, Gressenich, Werth, Donnerberg, Stollberg-City, Stolberg Atsch, Eilendorf, Aachen. Bei Continental vorbei bis zu Thüllen. Dann nach Haaren. Verlautenheide, durch den Waldweg nach Stolberg-Atsch, Eschweiler, Pumpe-Stich, Nothberg, Hücheln, Weisweiler, Inden/Altdorf... begleitet von permanentem Nieselregen...

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## rpo35 (27. März 2008)

Also ehrlich Patrick...kleine bis mittlere Rahmen...was ist denn das für 'ne Aussage? Wenn die Schaftlänge angegeben war, hättest Du doch nur das Steuerrohr messen brauchen


----------



## Cecil974 (27. März 2008)

Viel Spaß René und immer schön artig bleiben  (621)


----------



## Cheng (27. März 2008)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> @Cheng
> 
> Ist die Tour Schwalbe Marathon 26*1,5 geeinet?
> 
> ...



Wenn es weiterhin so feucht bleibt und die Trails dann ausgelassen werden, ja!


----------



## commencal blanc (27. März 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Also ehrlich Patrick...kleine bis mittlere Rahmen...was ist denn das für 'ne Aussage? Wenn die Schaftlänge angegeben war, hättest Du doch nur das Steuerrohr messen brauchen



Wie recht du hast!
Da ich aber beim Ersteigern ca. 400km vom Rad entfernt war...  
hab ich gedacht "passt scho"  

Dat war wohl nicht!
Braucht vielleicht jemand eine Rock Shox Indy SL von 98 für ein Oldschoolbike?


----------



## XCRacer (27. März 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß René


Danke! 



> immer schön artig bleiben


Kann ich nicht garantieren. Sind bestimmt ein paar nette sportliche Kerle dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (27. März 2008)

Von mir auch viel Spaß...wo gehts eigentlich hin?


----------



## XCRacer (27. März 2008)

Mit der DIMB nach Bingen und Bad Kreuznach. Drei Tage MTB vom feinsten mit Trails, Wurzeln und Höhenmeter


----------



## cyberp (28. März 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> ich hab da mal einen Termin für Samstag eingetragen!


Eigentlich müsste ich ja noch ein paar Punkte machen. Aber Samstag bin ich leider auf dem Weg nach Frankfurt zum Junggesellenabschied


----------



## burns68 (28. März 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> ich hab da mal einen Termin für Samstag eingetragen!
> 
> @XCRacer: viel Spaß und schönes WE!



Ihr fahrt nicht zufällig an Kohlscheid vorbei?!?!


----------



## Cheng (28. März 2008)

burns68 schrieb:


> Ihr fahrt nicht zufällig an Kohlscheid vorbei?!?!



puh olli, das liegt jetzt nicht wirklich auf dem Weg!


----------



## kurzer37 (28. März 2008)

Hy
werde Morgen gegen 15 Uhr eine Frühaufstehertour fahren , falls jemand lust hat melden.
Am besten bei Frau Kurz da Herr Kurzer erst gegen 14 Uhr aufsteht. 
Hier geht es zum Termin. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6142
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (28. März 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Mit der DIMB nach Bingen und Bad Kreuznach. Drei Tage MTB vom feinsten mit Trails, Wurzeln und Höhenmeter


 
Hört sich vielversprechend an.  Viel Spaß. Kannst Du die Touren aufzeichnen, damit wir die Gegend auch mal zusammen betrailen können?


----------



## burns68 (28. März 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Mit der DIMB nach Bingen und Bad Kreuznach. Drei Tage MTB vom feinsten mit Trails, Wurzeln und Höhenmeter



Ich wünsche Dir viel spaß und komm gesund wieder!


----------



## FilledBratze (29. März 2008)

Wie schauts aus - reisen wir morgen zur Abschlusstour per Velo an?


----------



## mcmarki (29. März 2008)

Komme zum Omerbach - Pascal, bin gegen 12.00 h bei Dir.
Thorsten, kannst Du das Trikot von Hans mitbringen?
Gruß
Markus


----------



## FilledBratze (29. März 2008)

Hat jemand Lust auf einen Preride? Ich starte so gegen 10 Uhr


----------



## PacMan (29. März 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Komme zum Omerbach - Pascal, bin gegen 12.00 h bei Dir.


Alles klar! Bis gleich!


----------



## niki-2 (29. März 2008)

Habe mich auch eingetragen!! 

Bin zeitlich leider etwas knapp und komme sofort zum Omerbach!

Falls ich es nicht schaffen sollte braucht Ihr nicht zu warten.

Thorsten welche Richtung fahrt ihr denn?

Für den Fall der Fälle kann ich dann hinterher rasen!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (29. März 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Habe mich auch eingetragen!!
> 
> Bin zeitlich leider etwas knapp und komme sofort zum Omerbach!
> 
> ...



ein weiterer Treffpunkt ist gegen 12:45 Uhr Stolberg Donnerberg am Kreisverkehr von der Kaserne aus. Wir fahren also vom Omerbach durch den Stadtwald!


----------



## blackseal (29. März 2008)

...das war ne schöne und gut ausgewogene tour mit angenehmem ausklang. schön euch mal alle kennengelernt zu haben. ich freue mich aufs nächste mal.


----------



## niki-2 (29. März 2008)

blackseal schrieb:


> ...das war ne schöne und gut ausgewogene tour mit angenehmem ausklang. schön euch mal alle kennengelernt zu haben. ich freue mich aufs nächste mal.




Geht doch oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (29. März 2008)

Hab ein paar Bilder von heute hochgeladen.


----------



## benito (29. März 2008)

hallo
wollte fragen, ob morgen jemand fährt ?
gruß benito


----------



## Cheng (30. März 2008)

benito schrieb:


> hallo
> wollte fragen, ob morgen jemand fährt ?
> gruß benito



Hi Benito, 

konnte leider nicht eher antworten da das Forum mich nicht mehr reingelassen hat. Ich glaube nicht das heute eine Tour startet, die meisten sind gestern gefahren und drei fahren heute nach Wolfgarten und dort zu fahren!


----------



## benito (30. März 2008)

hi cheng

danke für die info
wollte sowieso nur eine kleine hausrunde drehen


----------



## kurzer37 (30. März 2008)

Hallo Forenleser

hat von Euch noch jemand Cleats von Shimano 

*SPD Plattensatz SM SH 56 rumliegen? Würde Sie dann abkaufen.*

*Gruß*
*Kurzer37*


----------



## HolyBen (30. März 2008)

Hi Michael,

Shimanocleats habe ich noch irgendwo rumfliegen (die Nummer sagt mir nix, müsste aber alles kompatibel sein).

Brauche ich nicht mehr, da ich auf allen Rädern mit Eggbeatern unterwegs bin, kannst Du also haben.

Bernd


----------



## GeDe (30. März 2008)

War eine schöne Tour heute mit Dieter, Stefan und Pascal. 
Keine Pannen, keine Stürze, kein Regen.


----------



## PacMan (30. März 2008)

GeDe schrieb:


> War eine schöne Tour heute mit Dieter, Stefan und Pascal.
> Keine Pannen, keine Stürze, kein Regen.


Ja, das war super!
Mit dem Regen haben wir übrigens verdammtes Glück gehabt! Hier in Eschweiler hat es wohl schon gegen 15:30 Uhr geregnet.

@Michael: Ja, ich hab auch noch ein paar Cleats. Sind zwar schon ein bisschen abgenutzt, aber müssten noch für 'ne Zeit funktionieren.


----------



## niki-2 (30. März 2008)

GeDe schrieb:


> War eine schöne Tour heute mit Dieter, Stefan und Pascal.
> Keine Pannen, keine Stürze, kein Regen.



Kann mich da nur anschließen!

Super Tour heute  und von wegen keine Trails!!

Schönen Abend noch

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (30. März 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Mit dem Regen haben wir übrigens verdammtes Glück gehabt! Hier in Eschweiler hat es wohl schon gegen 15:30 Uhr geregnet.


Regen? Hier waren es heute 22 Grad  
Nur der Wind war etwas stark, aber für 3,5 h Rennrad hat es gereicht. In kurz/kurz  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## PacMan (30. März 2008)

Ich hab für heute schon mal ein Album angelegt und meine 5 Bilder hochgeladen.
Der Bericht wird noch von GeDe nachgeliefert...


----------



## rpo35 (30. März 2008)

Ich wäre heute sehr gerne zum Abschluß bei GeDe mitgefahren, aber es hat zeitlich leider nicht gereicht  
Zur Strafe hab' ich dann am Nachmittag etwas mehr Regen abgekommen als ihr.

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## PacMan (30. März 2008)

Der Bericht zu heute ist nun auch online!

Schön geschrieben, GeDe!


----------



## FilledBratze (31. März 2008)

Ich möchte mich auch nochmal für die wunderschöne  und schön anstrengende Tour, sowie für das leckere Essen bedanken. Vielen Dank auch an Dieter, der eine komfortable An - und Abreise möglich gemacht hat. 

Komischerweise hat mein Polar nur 1300hm gezählt , die Höhenkurve sieht aber nichtdestotrotz sehr imposant aus.


----------



## niki-2 (31. März 2008)

Komischerweise hat mein Polar nur 1300hm gezählt , die Höhenkurve sieht aber nichtdestotrotz sehr imposant aus.[/QUOTE]


Garmin GPS Geräte sind immer sehr großzügig bei der Höhenmessung! 

Deshalb wahrscheinlich auch die Unterschiede!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (31. März 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde
hier ein Termin für Morgen es soll ja schön werden.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6153
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Tobsn (31. März 2008)

Damit Ihr mal seht was Euch im Bootcamp so erwartet, hier mal paar Bilder von diesem Samstag.
Es gibt leider nur ganz selten Fotos, hat nie einer Lust zum Knipsen.
Zu beachten ist, dass letzte Woche sehr feucht war und es sogar von Freitag auf Samstag noch geregnet hat. So also sehen unsere Trails aus, wenn es nass ist 
Die mit Schutzblech waren zu Besuch aus Wiesbaden. Das nächste Mal lassen die Ihre Schutzbleche auch daheim

Gruß 

Tobias  BootcampTourenplaner


----------



## rpo35 (31. März 2008)

Schöne Bilder Tobias!!


----------



## XCRacer (31. März 2008)

Hier der Bericht und die Bilder von meiner Aktiv-Tour in der "Nordpfalz".

Nachtrag: Schöne Fotos und Danke für Deine und Armins Mühe ! 

Bin zwar grad erst zurück aus Bingen, aber deine Fotos machen wieder Lust auf ein Tourwochenende in der Pfalz 

*Dieter !* - Mittwochmorgen ?


----------



## talybont (31. März 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Schöne Fotos und Danke für Deine und Armins Mühe !


War doch garnicht dabei. War mit Trinken beschäftigt


----------



## GeDe (31. März 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Komischerweise hat mein Polar nur 1300hm gezählt , die Höhenkurve sieht aber nichtdestotrotz sehr imposant aus.




Garmin GPS Geräte sind immer sehr großzügig bei der Höhenmessung! 

Deshalb wahrscheinlich auch die Unterschiede![/QUOTE]

Mein Ciclo hat aber 1443 hm aufgezeichnet und ich bin keinen 
Trail 2 x gefahren 
In der Annahme GPS ist deutlich genauer habe ich in meinem Bericht
auf diese Werte erwähnt. " Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten


----------



## rpo35 (31. März 2008)

Beide Geräte messen barometrisch, der Unterschied liegt in der Kumulierung. Ciclo tut dies erst bei 5hm am Stück, der Garmin immer. Deshalb fallen die Messung beim Garmin, je nach Gelände, höher aus.


----------



## Tobsn (1. April 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Beide Geräte messen barometrisch, der Unterschied liegt in der Kumulierung. Ciclo tut dies erst bei 5hm am Stück, der Garmin immer...



Das stimmt so nicht.  
Der alte Hac z.B. glättet mit 5hm 
Die neuen von Ciclo mit weniger, sind glaub ich jetzt 2 oder 3 hm.
Problem war, dass die 5hm für die Alpen ok waren, für Mittelgebirge (welliges Profil) aber doch zu viel weggeschnitten haben.
Die Garmin glätten auch mit 3 oder 4 hm (müsste ich nachlesen).
Hätte der Garmin keine Glättung und wurde immer zählen würden statt 1300hm locker 3000hm raus kommen. 
Beim Auswerten des Garmin wird dann die Glättung der Software genommen, die man z.B. bei SportsTrack einstellen kann.

Aus meiner Erfahrung, lieg ich mit meinem Garmin Edge305 eher niedriger als die meisten Mitfahrer (Es sei den ein alter Hac ist dabei).
Richtig und Falsch gibt es hier nicht, ist ne glaubens Frage  

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## rpo35 (1. April 2008)

Das mit den 5m bei Hac/Ciclo stimmt, dass da was dran geändert wurde ist mir neu. Dass nur alle x Sekunden die Daten erfasst werden, ist bei beiden so. Beim Garmin kann man das aber ändern, was aber zu Lasten des Speichers geht und Wegpunkte ohne Ende verursacht  
Was am Ende die Unterschiedlichen Auswertungsprogramme daraus machen, ist wieder eine ganz andere Geschichte.


----------



## XCRacer (1. April 2008)

Ich erfasse die Höhenmeter in meinen Oberschenkel auf's m/moll genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (1. April 2008)

Und wahrscheinlich ist das nicht viel ungenauer  ...Ist eh alles nur 'ne "Hausnummer"


----------



## Tobsn (1. April 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...Ist eh alles nur 'ne "Hausnummer"



 


Hab nachgelesen, der HAC4 Pro hat nur noch ne Glättung von 2hm.
Ob das jetzt für alle neueren Geräte gilt?


----------



## rpo35 (1. April 2008)

d.h. er kumuliert immer dann, wenn er 2hm am Stück gemessen hat!?


----------



## Tobsn (1. April 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> d.h. er kumuliert immer dann, wenn er 2hm am Stück gemessen hat!?



So steht es in der Bedienungsanleitung.

Gilt auch für den HAC5.
Auszug aus der Bedienungsanleitung:


> Hinweis: Höhenmeter werden aus technischen Gründen nur addiert, wenn mind. 2 Höhenmeter nach
> oben oder nach unten durchgehend überschritten werden.


----------



## niki-2 (1. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hier der Bericht und die Bilder von meiner Aktiv-Tour in der "Nordpfalz".
> 
> Nachtrag: Schöne Fotos und Danke für Deine und Armins Mühe !
> 
> ...




Kann leider morgen nicht muß arbeiten! 

Gerne wieder nächste Woche

Dieter


----------



## RS-Hunter (2. April 2008)

*Der Omba-Ältestenrat feiert
*
*Lieber Bernd,
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!
*









P.S. wann sollen wir eigentlich kommen  ​


----------



## niki-2 (2. April 2008)

Auch von mir Happy Birthday     

und denke dran: Heute bist du der Chef!!


----------



## XCRacer (2. April 2008)

Och nä! Der hat schon wieder Geburtstag? Dann mal alles Gute zum selbigen. Feile schön weiter an deiner Fahrtechnik und an deiner Kondition! ES GEHT AUFWÄRTS


----------



## commencal blanc (2. April 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburstag!  

Zum Thema HAC 4 pro:

Zu beachten ist auch, dass aufgrund der Aufzeichnung (alle 5,10,20 sek...) ein Unterschied zwischen Tourdaten laut Tacho und der Auswertung am PC besteht. Statt 1200HM sinds dann nur noch 1150!

Beste Grüße ausm Süden!

Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (2. April 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Auch von mir Happy Birthday
> 
> und denke dran: Heute bist du der Chef!!


 
Natürlich auch von mir die Besten Glückwünsche. Aber Chef ist er doch immer .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## mcmarki (2. April 2008)

Hallo Bernie, 

alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!  

Grüße Markus


----------



## cyberp (2. April 2008)

Hallo Bernd,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag   

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Cecil974 (2. April 2008)

Hallo lieber BERND!!
​
Auch aus der fernen Eifel alles Liebe und Gute zu deinem Geburtstag
​ 



​ Ganz liebe Grüße TINA


----------



## PacMan (2. April 2008)

Natürlich auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Bernd!!!

Ich gratulier' dir dann persönlich im Bootcamp...


----------



## GeDe (2. April 2008)

Ich schliesse mich den Gratulanten an.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute für Dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (2. April 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Bernd. 
Lass es krachen  und Dich reich beschenken.


----------



## rpo35 (2. April 2008)

Auch von mir schnell alles Gute an meinen Teamkollegen!!!


----------



## MausD (2. April 2008)

Alles Gute Bernd.




Wann und wo findet denn heute die Feier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 statt ​


----------



## HolyBen (2. April 2008)

Pst!!!! Bernd ist gleich zu Hause. Kommt doch einfach vorbei ! Sandra


----------



## niki-2 (2. April 2008)

Hallo Bernd,
auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag 
Bettina


----------



## HolyBen (2. April 2008)

Hallo Freunde,

danke für die vielen Glückwünsche ! 

Freut mich sehr, dass ihr an mich denkt und ihr könnt gerne vorbeikommen. 

Natürlich werde ich nach einer der nächsten Samstagsombatouren zu mir einladen, wenn das Wetter passt und wir es uns draußen gemütlich machen können.

Bernd


----------



## MausD (2. April 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ...Kommt doch einfach vorbei ! Sandra


pssst...Also so gegen 19-20 Uhr könnte es sein das es klingelt  aber nix Bernd verraten


----------



## Cheng (2. April 2008)

Lieber Bernd, ich komme gerade aus Nürnberg zurück und dachte an nichts böses. Jetzt muss ich doch feststellen das Du schon wieder ein Jahr älter geworden bist. Also wünsche ich Dir von ganzen Herzen ebenfalls

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!

Leider werde ich heute abend nicht können, wenn aber jemand möchte, habe hier zufällig ein paar blaue "Halterlose" zur Anprobe liegen, kann die gerne für heute abend abholen!


----------



## burns68 (2. April 2008)

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag, bleibt so wie Du bist!!!!


----------



## talybont (2. April 2008)

alles Gute zum Geburtstag Berniebärchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (2. April 2008)

Hallo Bernd!
Alles Gute von der Aachener-Chickenway-Front.




Jule


----------



## Tobsn (2. April 2008)

Hallo Bernd,

von mir auch alles Gute.
Packet ist angekommen?

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## HolyBen (2. April 2008)

Das Paket ist angekommen.Vielen Dank. Simon ist begeistert. Fotos folgen morgen. Bernd


----------



## XCRacer (2. April 2008)

*Kleine Vorschau zu Samstag*: Ich habe leider nur ein kleines Zeitfenster von 13 - 16 Uhr. Dieses wollte ich nutzen und 'ne zügige Runde fahren. Die Top 3 der letztjährigen Omba-Marathon Trophy sind gerne zum mitfahren eingeladen.


----------



## FilledBratze (3. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *Kleine Vorschau zu Samstag*


War zwar weit vom dritten Platz entfernt, fühle mich aber trotzdem angesprochen . Schade, dass ich da schon eine gemütliche 300km - RR - Tour geplant habe


----------



## XCRacer (3. April 2008)

300 km finde ich aber ein bisschen wenig.


----------



## mcmarki (3. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *Kleine Vorschau zu Samstag*: Ich habe leider nur ein kleines Zeitfenster von 13 - 16 Uhr. Dieses wollte ich nutzen und 'ne zügige Runde fahren. Die Top 3 der letztjährigen Omba-Marathon Throphy sind gerne zum mitfahren eingeladen.



Also wenn mein Kater vom Vorabend nicht so groß sein wird, bin ich gerne dabei - melde mich dann kurzfristig


----------



## PacMan (3. April 2008)

Ich hab auch ein recht kleines Zeitfenster am Samstag. Liegt aber eher später (von 14 - 18 Uhr). Ausserdem bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich dieses Jahr schon schnell genug bin.
Ich melde mich dann auch kurzfristig.


----------



## RS-Hunter (3. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> http://www.my-smileys.de/smileys3/spochtwinner.gif[/IMG]



schade war nur vierter.  
aber kann zzt. sicherlich auch nicht entspannt mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (3. April 2008)

Ist doch blos 'ne Hausnummer 
Ich denke, dass du oder Pascal fit genug bist.


----------



## tail-light (3. April 2008)

SORRY
Auch von mir nachträglich:​ 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
lieber Bernd​ 
​


----------



## HolyBen (3. April 2008)

Das neue Marin in unserer Familie:


----------



## talybont (3. April 2008)

Was lange währt wird endlich gut!
Dein Sohnemann hat Style


----------



## rpo35 (3. April 2008)

Und im Hintergrund die Bleibe vom Kurzen


----------



## FilledBratze (3. April 2008)

Fettes Moped, Bernd. Die Stylepolizei vergibt maximale Punktzahl.  Nur den Radanhänger hast Du ihm eine Nummer zu groß gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (4. April 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Und im Hintergrund die Bleibe vom Kurzen



falsch, die ist von Bratze!


----------



## rpo35 (4. April 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag lieber Murat!! Halt die Ohren steif und lass es Dir gut gehen!

Ralph


----------



## niki-2 (4. April 2008)

Der Murat hat Geburtstag   


Alles  Gute und lass dich reich beschenken


----------



## Cheng (4. April 2008)

Murat, alter Schwede  

Alles Gute nach Barca zu Deinem Geburtstag! Wir sehen uns beim Schinderhannes!


----------



## FilledBratze (4. April 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Murat  
Sicherlich hast Du an Deinem sonnigsten Tag des Jahres auch entsprechendes Wetter. Da schmeckt das Cervaza gleich doppelt so gut In diesem Sinne stoß' ich mal virtuell mit Dir an.


----------



## PacMan (4. April 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Murat!  Rock on!


----------



## XCRacer (4. April 2008)

Ist das jetzt hier der Geburtstagsthread? 

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lieber Murat. Halt die Ohren steif und alles andere auch!


----------



## Xxmurax (4. April 2008)

danke danke, meine getreuen ombas! die vielen guten wünsche lassen die sonne hier noch viel stärker scheinen... wir sehen uns bald!


----------



## burns68 (4. April 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Gerburtstag, lieber Murat!

Feliz Cumplean~os!
​


----------



## GeDe (4. April 2008)

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Murat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (4. April 2008)

Murat:


----------



## Bick (4. April 2008)

Da bin ich wieder.

Erstmal alles Gute zum Geburtstag an Murat und dann noch nachträglich
an Bernd.

Meine neue e-mail Adresse hab ich schon auf "unserer" HP gepostet.

Schönes WE an alle.


----------



## Jule (4. April 2008)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> ...die vielen guten wünsche lassen die sonne hier noch viel stärker scheinen...


 
Grrrrrrrrrr.......Manno, ich will auch Sonne!  
*seufz*


Alles Liebe zum Geburtstag, Murat! 




Jule


----------



## HolyBen (4. April 2008)

Happy birthday !


----------



## rpo35 (4. April 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Grrrrrrrrrr.......Manno, ich will auch Sonne!
> *seufz*
> 
> 
> ...


Mach dich mal lieber auf den Weg...ich hab' Hunger


----------



## cyberp (4. April 2008)

Murat


----------



## Cecil974 (4. April 2008)

Bin wohl die letzte  Trotzdem alles Liebe zu deinem Geburtstag lieber Murat!!!!

Tina​


----------



## RS-Hunter (4. April 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Bin wohl die letzte ...
> 
> Tina​



nicht ganz


*Lieber Murat,

Herzlichen GlÃ¼ckwunsch zum Geburtstag!
happy birthday!
feliz cumpleaÃ±os!
buon compleanno!
joyeux anniversaire!
çæ¥å¿«æ¨!
gelukkige verjaardag!
ÎµÏÏÏÏÎ® Î³ÎµÎ½Î­Î¸Î»Î¹Î±!
feliz aniversario!
*​



rpo35 schrieb:


> Mach dich mal lieber auf den Weg...ich hab' Hunger



das nenn ich rollenverteilung


----------



## Cecil974 (4. April 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> *Lieber Murat,
> 
> Herzlichen GlÃ¼ckwunsch zum Geburtstag!
> happy birthday!
> ...



WOW!!! Ein Mann von Weltwas der alles fÃ¼r Sprachen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (4. April 2008)

babel fish sei Dank ...


----------



## burns68 (4. April 2008)

@ Dieter - Vielen Dank!


----------



## XCRacer (4. April 2008)

Wegen morgen: *13 Uhr Star-Tanke!* Aber nur wenn es nicht "Graupelschauert" (O-Ton Kachelmann). Ansonsten Laufeinheit im Dürwißer Erholungswäldchen mit Tempo-Runden !


----------



## kurzer37 (4. April 2008)

Auch von mir  Murat zum Geburtstag












Alles Gute und lass dich reich beschenken


----------



## RS-Hunter (5. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wegen morgen: *13 Uhr Star-Tanke!* Aber nur wenn es nicht "Graupelschauert" (O-Ton Kachelmann). Ansonsten Laufeinheit im Dürwißer Erholungswäldchen mit Tempo-Runden !



bin bei beiden alternativen dabei!


----------



## benito (5. April 2008)

würde mich Eurer Bike Tour bei halbwegs trockenem wetter gerne anschliessen

Gruss Benito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (5. April 2008)

Hi René & Bernd,

leider sieht das Wetter nicht so prickelnd aus und zum Anderen ist meine Zeit sehr eingeschränkt. Wäre für eine Laufeinheit bis ca. 60 min zu haben. 

Können uns gerne kurzfristig telefonisch abstimmen.


----------



## benito (5. April 2008)

Hallo Georg

Vielleicht bietet sich Morgenfrüh so gegen 10 Uhr die Möglichkeit zu fahren
bis dann


----------



## XCRacer (5. April 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> ...Wäre für eine Laufeinheit bis ca. 60 min zu haben.


Ginge 13:30 Uhr bei mir v.d.H. ?

Brauche noch zwei Kaffee, um auf Nenndrehzahl zu kommen


----------



## commencal blanc (5. April 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich


----------



## XCRacer (5. April 2008)

Laufen war Prima, Georg. Wasser von oben und unten. Wie sonst immer beim Biken !


----------



## talybont (5. April 2008)

Knapp 3h auf dem Trekkingrad, trocken von oben und meist auch trocken von unten  Nur die RRler, die von einem Packtaschenracer überholt werden, haben das Wasser in den Augen stehen  
Hätte eigentlich auch RR oder MTB fahren können, Wetter wurde immer besser.


----------



## FilledBratze (6. April 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> *Lieber Murat,*​                ....
> ​*çæ¥å¿«æ¨!*
> 
> *....*​


 


Cecil974 schrieb:


> WOW!!! Ein Mann von Weltwas der alles fÃ¼r Sprachen kann


 
Sogar klingonische Keilschrift


----------



## FilledBratze (6. April 2008)

Ombas testen:
Brevet 300er: Maastricht - Bastogne - Huy - Maastricht

Aktion Langstrecke ist gestern teilweise ins Wasser gefallen. Wir hatten alles, warmen und kalten Regen, starken und Nieselregen und zum Schluss sogar Hagel und Sonne. Vorteil vom Hagel - er macht nicht so nass  Als die Temperaturen auf rund 700m auf vier Grad fielen und für den Abend nur 2 vorrausgesagt  waren, entschlossen wir uns die Heimreise auf selben Weg anzutreten.
Zusammengekommen sind aber immerhin 203km, leider nur 1500hm - weshalb ich meistens fror - und ein paar schöne Impressionen in der Maas - Ardennen - Landschaft mit netten Brevetfahrern.
Bei schönem Wetter sicherlich eine Top - Veranstaltung. Werde die Tour auch zeitnah ganz fahren.


----------



## XCRacer (6. April 2008)

Alle Achtung! Das ist was für die Home 
Vielleicht schiebt der Ivo ja noch ein paar Fotos nach.


----------



## talybont (6. April 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> O.
> Zusammengekommen sind aber immerhin 203km, leider nur 1500hm - weshalb ich meistens fror - und ein paar schöne Impressionen in der Maas - Ardennen - Landschaft mit netten Brevetfahrern.


Na hoffentlich hast Du Dir nix eingefangen, Du Irrer   
(oder macht rauchen von irgendwelchen Kräutern immun?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (6. April 2008)

Nein, aber das Nichtrauchen von irgendwelchen Kräutern .
Bis auf den Regen wars ja ne gemütliche Runde und ich bin nicht krank 

@xcracer: kann ich den Text auf der Home noch etwas editieren? Würde Dir dann ne PM schicken. Bilder sind fast alle lausigster Qualität, weil die Kamera zeitweise abgesoffen ist


----------



## talybont (6. April 2008)

Unser Bootcamp:


----------



## XCRacer (6. April 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> @xcracer: kann ich den Text auf der Home noch etwas editieren? Würde Dir dann ne PM schicken.


Dann schick mal die geänderte Fassung.

Sieht doch schick aus, unser Quartier 

Können die nachher eh renovieren, oder abreißen


----------



## talybont (6. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Können die nachher eh renovieren, oder abreißen


Genau, wenn Rockstars reisen  , wird   und   :kotz: usw.


----------



## Jule (6. April 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Genau, wenn Rockstars reisen  , wird   und   :kotz: usw.



Gibt es Groupies?


----------



## Cecil974 (7. April 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> und  :kotz: usw.



damit kennt René sich ja seit dem Wochenende bestens aus  
Und ich wurde sogar deshalb versetzt und mußte alleine durch Schlamm und Schnee radeln... Frechheit


----------



## kurzer37 (7. April 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> damit kennt René sich ja seit dem Wochenende bestens aus
> Und ich wurde sogar deshalb versetzt und mußte alleine durch Schlamm und Schnee radeln... Frechheit


 

Das kann doch nicht wahr sein .Der böse Bube.


----------



## talybont (7. April 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> damit kennt René sich ja seit dem Wochenende bestens aus
> Und ich wurde sogar deshalb versetzt und mußte alleine durch Schlamm und Schnee radeln... Frechheit


  muss er dafür büßen?


----------



## XCRacer (7. April 2008)

Der René hat auf eine Schneematsch-Tour bei 2° verzichtet und ist lieber am Nachmittag sonnige 70 km mim Rennrad gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (7. April 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> muss er dafür büßen?



Klar! Ich werde mir was passendes ausdenken...


----------



## PacMan (7. April 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Gibt es Groupies?


Wir sichten noch die Bewerbungen...


----------



## talybont (7. April 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Wir sichten noch die Bewerbungen...


Wir sind aber SEHR wählerisch


----------



## FilledBratze (8. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Der René hat auf eine Schneematsch-Tour bei 2° verzichtet und ist lieber am Nachmittag sonnige 70 km mim Rennrad gefahren.


 
Kann ich überbieten mit lockeren 148,5km Da mein MTB leider mal wieder streikt - Bremsen, Steuersatz, Innenlager, wirds heute wohl auch wieder ne lockere GA - Runde mit 25er Schnitt.


----------



## talybont (8. April 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Kann ich überbieten mit lockeren 148,5km Da mein MTB leider mal wieder streikt - Bremsen, Steuersatz, Innenlager, wirds heute wohl auch wieder ne lockere GA - Runde mit 25er Schnitt.


Jaja, da haben wir es wieder: Grundlage, fast 150 km, 25er Schnitt. Und das bei dem Sauwetter. Das kann ja nicht gesund sein


----------



## XCRacer (8. April 2008)

Was für'n Sauwetter! Bei und war Sonntag und Montag Traumwetter!

Gestern 121km RR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (8. April 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Jaja, da haben wir es wieder: Grundlage, fast 150 km, 25er Schnitt. Und das bei dem Sauwetter. Das kann ja nicht gesund sein


 
Laut meines Polar habe ich heute Morgen einen VO2max von 67 gemessen. So ungesund kann die Tour nicht gewesen sein, ma davon abgesehen, dass ich am Airport Maastricht - und die Zubringerautobahn auf der anderen Seite - vorbeigefahren bin. Holland eben, muss man nicht verstehen 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/75084


----------



## talybont (8. April 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Laut meines Polar habe ich heute Morgen einen VO2max von 67 gemessen.


Mit dem Wert solltest Du Profi werden. Hatte zu meinen besten Zeiten nie mehr als 59.


----------



## XCRacer (8. April 2008)

Wo schließt man denn die Atemmaske an den Polar an?


----------



## mcmarki (8. April 2008)

Stephan, sollte ich nochmal von Maastricht fliegen, kenn ich ja jetzt jemanden, der mein Gepäck dahin schafft  

Dessen ungeachtet - Hut ab! Wirst noch zum Kilometerfresser!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## FilledBratze (8. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wo schließt man denn die Atemmaske an den Polar an?


Ist ja nur approximiert. Also Entwarnung an Armin - hast Du sicherlich unter Laborbedingungen bestimmt.  Da dürfte mein VO2max niedriger liegen. Ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht - vielleicht liegts ja doch an den Kräutern


----------



## XCRacer (9. April 2008)

Kleine Nachlese zu Bingen&Bad Kreuznach:
Thomas hat seine Bilder endlich hochgeladen. 

Hier zwei Schlüsselstellen. Bei der ersten bin ich übern Lenker gegangen und bei der zweiten bin ich wie alle anderen in meiner Gruppe abgestiegen. Wären Pascal oder Georg die Stelle gefahren, hätte ich es mir natürlich getraut 
Die Fotos sind von der Freerider-Gruppe.









Happy Trails


----------



## PacMan (9. April 2008)

Hübsch!


----------



## niki-2 (9. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Kleine Nachlese zu Bingen&Bad Kreuznach:
> Thomas hat seine Bilder endlich hochgeladen.
> 
> Hier zwei Schlüsselstellen. Bei der ersten bin ich übern Lenker gegangen und bei der zweiten bin ich wie alle anderen in meiner Gruppe abgestiegen. Wären Pascal oder Georg die Stelle gefahren, hätte ich es mir natürlich getraut
> ...



Alles fahrbar oder?


----------



## XCRacer (9. April 2008)

Bernd würde sagen: "Theoretisch, ja!"


----------



## HolyBen (9. April 2008)

Naja, René ist halt schnell, da kann man nicht auch noch Technik verlangen.

Sieht doch easy aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Ist ja nur approximiert. Also Entwarnung an Armin - hast Du sicherlich unter Laborbedingungen bestimmt.  Da dürfte mein VO2max niedriger liegen. Ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht - vielleicht liegts ja doch an den Kräutern


Tja...wenn ich sehe, was mein neuer Edge mir für einen Kalorienverbrauch vorgaukelt, müßte ich den ganzen Tag pausenlos essen...wenn ich gerade nicht auf dem Bike sitze


----------



## talybont (9. April 2008)

und am Ende entscheidet der Berg...


----------



## PacMan (9. April 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...müßte ich den ganzen Tag pausenlos essen...wenn ich gerade nicht auf dem Bike sitze


Willkommen in meinem Leben.  

Wobei... auf dem Rad esse ich ja auch...


----------



## kurzer37 (9. April 2008)

Hier ein Termin für Morgen falls jemand lust hat. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6214 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (10. April 2008)

Bei dem schönen Wetter wäre ich gerne dabei. Habe aber Spätschicht. Inkl. morgen und Samstag


----------



## commencal blanc (10. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bei dem schönen Wetter wäre ich gerne dabei. Habe aber Spätschicht. Inkl. morgen und Samstag



schönes Wetter?
Wohnen wir im gleichen Land?
In Stuttgart regnet es seit Tagen,
bin zwar Sonntag gefahren, aber das reicht mir als Regenfahrt für die nächsten Wochen  
Gestern bin ich erst garnicht los, heute ists auch weit von "schön" entfernt!


----------



## talybont (10. April 2008)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> In Stuttgart regnet es seit Tagen,


Naja, war am Dienstag in S, aber da war es trocken (wenn auch kalt).


----------



## XCRacer (10. April 2008)

Gestern und heute Sonnenschein im Ombaland


----------



## talybont (10. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Gestern und heute Sonnenschein im Ombaland


Ihr müsst ja auch mal Glück haben. Außerdem darf es ruhig schiffen, wenn ich Halsschmerzen habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (10. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Gestern und heute Sonnenschein im Ombaland


 

Und eine nette Runde mit einem Alpenfahrer aus Aachen gedreht. 
Bei dem Wetter einfach Klasse.


----------



## burns68 (10. April 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...mir für einen Kalorienverbrauch vorgaukelt, müßte ich den ganzen Tag pausenlos essen...



Mein Tipp Pizza mit extra Käse und Remoulade. Das macht müde Beine munter!


----------



## Cheng (10. April 2008)

Termin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XCRacer (10. April 2008)

Hmm! Ich könnte mit euch los fahren, mich dann bei Obm-bach aus dem Staub machen um pünktlich gegen 14:15 Uhr in der Arbeitsanstalt zu sein...

Ich überlegs mir mal.


----------



## Cheng (10. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hmm! Ich könnte mit euch los fahren, mich dann bei Obm-bach aus dem Staub machen um pünktlich gegen 14:15 Uhr in der Arbeitsanstalt zu sein...
> 
> Ich überlegs mir mal.



hilft´s Dir früher zu fahren?


----------



## XCRacer (10. April 2008)

Wenn wir auf halbwegs direkten Weg nach Obermaubach fahren, ist 12 Uhr OK. Früher ginge, muss aber nicht wegen mir sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (11. April 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Willkommen in meinem Leben.
> 
> Wobei... auf dem Rad esse ich ja auch...


 

Aaaaaaaaargh, sowas macht mich wahnsinnig. Leute, die dauernd und viel essen müssen und kein Gramm zunehmen.
Ralph mampft auch voll viel......da 'n Snickers.....hier 'n Rollkuchen......aaaaargh..........   

Mich kann man mit bisschen Brot und Wasser in die Wüste stellen und ich würde wochenlang überleben.


----------



## FilledBratze (11. April 2008)

Son'n Mist. Mein Rad ist im Lazarett bei Xaver. Kann dann morgen leider nicht mitfahren , außer mir würde jemand ein Rad für morgen leihen


----------



## mcmarki (11. April 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Son'n Mist. Mein Rad ist im Lazarett bei Xaver. Kann dann morgen leider nicht mitfahren , außer mir würde jemand ein Rad für morgen leihen



Bei XAVER - verdammt wußte nicht das Du dein Bike nach Spanien zur Reparatur bringst, klar das dies etwas dauert


----------



## RS-Hunter (11. April 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> hilft´s Dir früher zu fahren?



mir leider nicht.  

14:40 Uhr Ready for take off

ca. 02:00 Uhr welcome to China  

Na dann, euch viel Spass! bis demnächst.


----------



## XCRacer (11. April 2008)

wtf is xaver? ich kenne nur zaffer


----------



## HolyBen (11. April 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> mir leider nicht.
> 
> 14:40 Uhr Ready for take off
> 
> ...



Ich bin dieses WE auch nicht im Lande.

Viel Spaß in China Georg. Bring mal ein paar originale Rolex o.ä. mit.


----------



## PacMan (11. April 2008)

Ich war eben mal 'ne Runde im Stadtwald spielen. Die Wege sind größtenteils trocken. Mit ein bisschen Glück wird der Dresbachtrail morgen richtig geil!


----------



## kurzer37 (11. April 2008)

Hier ein Termin für eine FAT am Samstag.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6225

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (12. April 2008)

deinen job möchte ich haben. feierabend ist bei mir um 22.30 uhr


----------



## mcmarki (12. April 2008)

Pascal - bin gegen 12.00 h bei Dir.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (12. April 2008)

Ok, bis gleich!


----------



## burns68 (12. April 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Pascal - bin gegen 12.00 h bei Dir.
> 
> Gruß
> Markus



Dito


----------



## kurzer37 (12. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> deinen job möchte ich haben. feierabend ist bei mir um 22.30 uhr


 
Dafür muß Ich Samstag und Sonntag arbeiten. Und das auch in Wechselschicht.


----------



## niki-2 (12. April 2008)

Sorry das ich mich heute so schnell vom Acker gemacht habe!
Aber wenn was mit meinen Kindern ist habe ich keine Ruhe mehr 

Trotzdem wars heute eine tolle Tour. Da oben durch die Felsen bin ich noch nie gefahren.

Das können wir gerne nochmal wiederholen! 

Schönes Wochenende


Dieter

P.S. Meiner Tochter gehts gut!!!


----------



## XCRacer (12. April 2008)

Welche Felsen? Wo bleibt der Bericht ???

Ich war übrigens viel zu früh auf der Arbeit...


----------



## blackseal (12. April 2008)

@dieter stimmt. du warst ziemlich plötzlich irgendwo bei kleinhau weg... hoffe es war nix schlimmes.

die tour war toll. klasse trails, die ich sicher auch irgendwann mal wirklich fahren kann. und wie immer klasse mitfahrer.
übrigens: soviele mountainbiker auf einem haufen habe ich noch nie gesehen. das waren um die 42 leute am parkplatz rennweg, oder ?

nach der regeneinlage bin ich wegen der wieder gnädigen sonne dann doch noch übers gottfriedskreuz richtung gedautal gefahren.
meine beine sind echt schwer heute abend...

die paar handy bilder von heute habe ich hier hochgeladen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/5154

freue mich aufs nächste mal


----------



## PacMan (12. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Welche Felsen? Wo bleibt der Bericht ???
> Ich war übrigens viel zu früh auf der Arbeit...


Und du hast dir sogar den Dresbachtrail entgehen lassen!  Mann, war der geil heute!  

Felsen waren bei Nideggen. Und ich bin auch schon gespannt auf Thorstens Bericht!  

Meine Bilder lade ich nachher noch hoch...


----------



## niki-2 (12. April 2008)

Meine Bilder kommen gleich auch noch! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (12. April 2008)

Cheng ist eingeloggt. D.h. der Bericht kommt gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (12. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Cheng ist eingeloggt. D.h. der Bericht kommt gleich



Ich dachte eigentlich Du bist arbeiten!


----------



## Cheng (12. April 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Meine Bilder lade ich nachher noch hoch...



Dann kannst Du direkt 2 Bilder in den Bericht einpflegen, danke!


----------



## niki-2 (12. April 2008)

Meine Bilder sind online! 

http://www.omerbach.de/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=103

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (12. April 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Meine Bilder sind online!


Meine auch!

Außerdem hab ich noch drei Videos. Nur für kurze Zeit online - greift zu, solange der Vorrat reicht!
Markus fährt die Dutch Mountains falsch rum und singt dabei ein Lied (11,8 MB, Quicktime)
Die Meute in den Dutch Mountains (2,8 MB, Quicktime)
Die Meute II (7,2 MB, Quicktime)


----------



## XCRacer (12. April 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich Du bist arbeiten!


Ich hatte da grad Pause 

Tolle Tour! Ich hab da echt was verpasst. Dutch Mtn. fahre ich kommende Woche auch noch mal


----------



## FilledBratze (13. April 2008)

Scheint mir ja eine illustre Runde gewesen zu sein - das whoiswho der lokalen Mountainbikeszene in den Dutchs und ich nicht dabei

Zur Selbstkastei bin ich dreimal den Keuttenberg hoch gefahren . Von den Höhenmetern sollten wir dann Pari sein , nur haben eure mehr Spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (13. April 2008)

wäre ja auch noch mal gerne eine so schöne Tour   gefahren. Hat leider nicht sollen sein. 

Bis die Tage ... schöne Grüße aus Shanghai  

Georg

P.S. gehe dann jetzt mal 'nen Nachmittags-Kaffee trinken


----------



## FilledBratze (13. April 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Bis die Tage ... schöne Grüße aus Shanghai
> 
> Georg


Hallo Georg,
viel Spaß in Shanghai - auch wenns beruflich ist. Mit Sicherheit ist es dort jetzt schön warm.


----------



## rpo35 (13. April 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> ...bin ich dreimal den Keuttenberg hoch gefahren...


Du mußt sehr krank sein


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. April 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> ... viel Spaß in Shanghai - auch wenns beruflich ist.


Danke, Danke, gebe mir die größte Mühe  



FilledBratze schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit ist es dort jetzt schön warm.



warm, darüber kann man streiten, so ca. 15 °C, aber schön bestimmt nicht. Auch jetzt ist der Himmel mal wieder richtig mit Wolken behangen. Fragt sich nur woran das immer liegt?


----------



## XCRacer (13. April 2008)

...an der Olympia-Fackel ?


----------



## Cheng (13. April 2008)

Die Spatzen pfeiffen vom Dach das unser Murat sich am WE aus Barcelona hier blicken läßt. Ich hoffe doch das er auch wieder die Stollen seines hier gebliebenen, geliebten Bikes in Anspruch nehmen wird. Also werden wir ihm eine auf seinen Leistungsstand angepasste Tour spendieren!

@Murat: Du hast die Wahl!

langsam-leicht
langsam-mittel
langsam-schwer

mittel-leicht
mittel-mittel
mittel-schwer

schnell-leicht
schnell-mittel
schnell-schwer

um anderen Mitfahrern auch eine Chance zu lassen hoffe ich das Du Dich auf eine Variante aus dem ersten Block entscheidest!


----------



## on any sunday (13. April 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Meine auch!
> 
> Außerdem hab ich noch drei Videos. Nur für kurze Zeit online - greift zu, solange der Vorrat reicht!
> Markus fährt die Dutch Mountains falsch rum und singt dabei ein Lied (11,8 MB, Quicktime)
> ...



Alles Gesetzesbrecher, einsperren sollte man die, Radfahrerpack.


----------



## XCRacer (13. April 2008)

Wer im Glashaus sitzt,...


----------



## Xxmurax (14. April 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> Die Spatzen pfeiffen vom Dach...
> 
> ... um anderen Mitfahrern auch eine Chance zu lassen hoffe ich das Du Dich auf eine Variante aus dem ersten Block entscheidest!



ahh, meine kuriere die getreuen spatze sind also eingetroffen...  

ok, ich will mal nicht so sein, da ich ja hier schon hart genug trainiere, ist nichts gegen eine leicht-leicht-tour zum "auslaufen" einzuwenden  

schfreumisch!


----------



## FilledBratze (14. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wer im Glashaus sitzt,...


... sollte im Keller f1cken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (14. April 2008)

f1icken oder f1gucken 

Viel Spaß mit dem tollen Rädchen, Murat. Hast eine feine Wahl getroffen. War die DeViMooS (Delirium-VIP-Members-oben-ohne-Standkarte) dabei ?


----------



## FilledBratze (14. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> f1icken oder f1gucken
> quote]
> 
> f1kicken, is doch kla wie Klosbrühe, wa


----------



## XCRacer (15. April 2008)

Mittwochstour ohne Dieter! *10 Uhr Treff-Omerbach*!

*Die Heide blüht!* - MTB-Tour zur Drover Heide mit einigen Singletrail-Überraschungen.

Bei Regen oder instabiler Wetterlage, fällt die Tour aus oder wird verkürzt.

Dauer: ca. 4 h / 70 km / ca. 800 Hm

(Kann von hier aus leider keine Termin im LMB machen. Wer mitfährt, schreibt's hier hinein!)


----------



## kurzer37 (15. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Mittwochstour ohne Dieter! *10 Uhr Treff-Omerbach*!
> 
> *Die Heide blüht!* - MTB-Tour zur Drover Heide mit einigen Singletrail-Überraschungen.
> 
> ...


 
Werde am Donnerstag eine Runde fahren falls jemand lust hat gegen 10.30Uhr melden.

Gruß
Kurzer37

Mittwoch am Nachmittag eine Runde laufen.Also auch hier melden falls lust.


----------



## thomas1979 (15. April 2008)

Die Heide blüht zwar noch nicht wirklich, aber die matschigen Bodenverhältnisse sorgen zur Zeit für eine schöne "Spritztour" durch die Heide (war am letzten Samstag da). Also allen Teilnehmern eurer Tour viel Spaß.


----------



## Xxmurax (15. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem tollen Rädchen, Murat. Hast eine feine Wahl getroffen. War die DeViMooS (Delirium-VIP-Members-oben-ohne-Standkarte) dabei ?



danke danke, ich freu mich schon wenn es hier eintrifft und das rädchen freut sich bestimmt auch über besseres wetter  

was für ein DeViMooS? enthält mir zaffer etwa ein weiteres bonbon?


----------



## XCRacer (15. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *Die Heide blüht!* - MTB-Tour zur Drover Heide mit einigen Singletrail-Überraschungen.


Falls sich bis morgen früh 9 Uhr niemand meldet, entscheide ich spontan, ob ich die Runde wie geplant fahre, oder eine Rennradtour mache.

@Murat: Mach mal'n Foto von der Rennsau! Am Besten in Action


----------



## rpo35 (15. April 2008)

Apropos Rennrad: Wir sollten auch bald mal gemeinsam eine Runde drehen.
Du guckst jetzt mal bitte weg Pacman   - wer von den Ombas hat eigentlich alles 'ne Rennsemmel? Wir kommen auch gerne mal auf schmalen Reifen nach E-Weiler / Dürwiß.

Ralph


----------



## HolyBen (15. April 2008)

Cyberp, XcRacer, MausD, Ratze, Bratze und ich haben sich als RR-Besitzer bisher geoutet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (15. April 2008)

Kleiner Tipp: http://www.omerbach.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=89&Itemid=2


----------



## rpo35 (15. April 2008)

Hat mich Jule eben auch schon dran erinnert. Ist ja fast schon wieder 1 Jahr her... 
Gut, dann machen wir das bei anständigem Wetter mal


----------



## XCRacer (15. April 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Alles Gesetzesbrecher, einsperren sollte man die, Radfahrerpack.


Da fällt mir grad beim Stöbern ein älterer Tourenbericht in die Hände 
http://www.omerbach.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=37&Itemid=2


----------



## Xxmurax (16. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> @Murat: Mach mal'n Foto von der Rennsau! Am Besten in Action



... so möge es sein!


----------



## rpo35 (16. April 2008)

^Wir müssen uns also bis zur Saarschleife gedulden?


----------



## PacMan (16. April 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Apropos Rennrad: Wir sollten auch bald mal gemeinsam eine Runde drehen.
> Du guckst jetzt mal bitte weg Pacman   - wer von den Ombas hat eigentlich alles 'ne Rennsemmel?


Mir doch egal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (16. April 2008)

"XxmuraX Tour am Samstag" für Jedermann und Jederfrau!


----------



## XCRacer (16. April 2008)

Ich habe um 14.30 Feierabend. Bei annehmbaren Wetter fahre ich wie immer mit dem Rad zur Firma und werde irgendwo zu euch stoßen.


----------



## Cheng (16. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich habe um 14.30 Feierabend. Bei annehmbaren Wetter fahre ich wie immer mit dem Rad zur Firma und werde irgendwo zu euch stoßen.



Super, dann bist Du ja beim Bier in der Pizzeria in Mausbach dabei!

Wie sieht es denn bei Dir am 26.04. aus.

Habe dafür mal das hier eingetragen!


----------



## XCRacer (17. April 2008)

Bin am 26.04. dabei 

Pizzeria muss ich mal sehen. Ich muß um 19 Uhr in Hückelhoven sein.

Gute n8


----------



## Cheng (17. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Pizzeria muss ich mal sehen. Ich muß um 19 Uhr in Hückelhoven sein.
> 
> Gute n8



Ich bin abends auch eingeladen, sollte eigentlich auch gegen 17:30 zu Hause sein!


----------



## rpo35 (17. April 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> "XxmuraX Tour am Samstag" für Jedermann und Jederfrau!


Schade! Jule und ich sind leider nicht dabei  
Euch viel Spaß und liebe Grüße an den Murat!!

Ralph


----------



## Cheng (17. April 2008)

ich starte heute gegen 17:30 eine FAT vor der Haustür, max. 2,5 Std.
Wer Lust und Laune hat melden oder pünktlich sein!


----------



## Xxmurax (17. April 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Schade! Jule und ich sind leider nicht dabei
> Euch viel Spaß und liebe Grüße an den Murat!!
> Ralph



danke für die grüsse, sehen wir uns dann beim schinderhannes? da bin ich wieder da, zum training für die saarschleife


----------



## Xxmurax (17. April 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> "XxmuraX Tour am Samstag" für Jedermann und Jederfrau!



ich fühle mich geehrt und... bin drin!


----------



## PacMan (17. April 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> ich starte heute gegen 17:30 eine FAT vor der Haustür, max. 2,5 Std.
> Wer Lust und Laune hat melden oder pünktlich sein!


Meld! Treffen wir uns bei dir oder bei mir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (17. April 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> ich starte heute gegen 17:30 eine FAT vor der Haustür, max. 2,5 Std.
> Wer Lust und Laune hat melden oder pünktlich sein!



Bin dabei 

17.30 Uhr bei Dir!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (17. April 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Bin dabei
> 
> 17.30 Uhr bei Dir!!!
> 
> ...



Perfekt, muss die Tour aber auf max. 2 Std. beschränken weil ich unsere Hosen von UPS bis 20Uhr abgeholt haben muss!

@PacMan: komm doch zu mir und wir machen das Indetal unsicher!


----------



## Cecil974 (17. April 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> "XxmuraX Tour am Samstag" für Jedermann und Jederfrau!



Oh da will ich auch mit. Sofern ich die Kids versorgt bekomme bin ich dabei. Trage mich mal vorsichtshalber ein 

Gruß - die TINA


----------



## Cheng (17. April 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> ...Sofern ich die Kids versorgt bekomme bin ich dabei. Trage mich mal vorsichtshalber ein
> 
> Gruß - die TINA



Du hast doch schließlich einen Mann!


----------



## Cecil974 (17. April 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> Du hast doch schließlich einen Mann!



Ach ja stimmt ja...


----------



## PacMan (17. April 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> Perfekt, muss die Tour aber auf max. 2 Std. beschränken weil ich unsere Hosen von UPS bis 20Uhr abgeholt haben muss!


Yipieh!  



Cheng schrieb:


> @PacMan: komm doch zu mir und wir machen das Indetal unsicher!


Geht klar!


----------



## HolyBen (17. April 2008)

Ich bin dabei !


----------



## Cheng (17. April 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei !



Goil!!!! Kannst Du eventuell den Film für Marie mitbringen?

Bei so vielen Leuten können wir die Hosen doch gemeinsam bei UPS abholen, wenn jeder einen Rucksack mit bringt können wir die auch gut verpacken!


----------



## rpo35 (17. April 2008)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> danke für die grüsse, sehen wir uns dann beim schinderhannes? da bin ich wieder da, zum training für die saarschleife


Nee, wir sehen uns wohl erst zur Saarschleife wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xxmurax (18. April 2008)

.... und hier das neue xxmurax-delirium in seinem neuen natürlichen lebensraum:






bilder von seinem spielplatz folgen noch ;-)


----------



## mcmarki (18. April 2008)

... und den Sattel stellt er auch noch ein...

Habe gestern beim X A V E R ein hellblaues Marin gesehen. Der Besitzer hat es geschafft einen Chris King Steuersatz lahmzulegen und den Rahmen von innen einer Stone-Wash Kur zu unterziehen, ebenfalls hat er für schlechte Zeiten Eicheln und anderes Grünzeug in den Rahmen gebunkert


----------



## talybont (18. April 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> ... und den Sattel stellt er auch noch ein...
> 
> Habe gestern beim X A V E R ein hellblaues Marin gesehen. Der Besitzer hat es geschafft einen Chris King Steuersatz lahmzulegen und den Rahmen von innen einer Stone-Wash Kur zu unterziehen, ebenfalls hat er für schlechte Zeiten Eicheln und anderes Grünzeug in den Rahmen gebunkert


was für ein Ferkel


----------



## kurzer37 (18. April 2008)

Hy Cheng
könntet ihr noch einen Kurzen aufgabeln,oder fahrt ihr eine andere Richtung? Falls ja wo und wann ?


Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## FilledBratze (18. April 2008)

Mein Radel hatte nen derben Wasserschaden. Ist halt doch ähnlich geartet wie ich


----------



## FilledBratze (18. April 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> ... ebenfalls hat er für schlechte Zeiten Eicheln und anderes Grünzeug in den Rahmen gebunkert


 
Was, Eicheln waren auch noch drin? Aber tote, überfahrene Tiere habt ihr nicht gefunden!?

No grease, no cheese.
Mud in the frame.
What a shame.
Dealer came round to claim - 

Now I have an empty purse.
Back on the trail,
Fun my aim
My bike's curse
Begins again.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (18. April 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hy Cheng
> könntet ihr noch einen Kurzen aufgabeln,oder fahrt ihr eine andere Richtung? Falls ja wo und wann ?
> 
> 
> ...




wir wär es mit 13:45 Mausbach am Markusplatz, fahren dann auf besonderen Wunsch ins Münsterländchen!


----------



## kurzer37 (18. April 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> wir wär es mit 13:45 Mausbach am Markusplatz, fahren dann auf besonderen Wunsch ins Münsterländchen!


 
OK, komme bis Mausbach. 
Falls Ich nicht dort bin nicht warten.


----------



## XCRacer (18. April 2008)

Ich hätte auch einen Wunsch. 14:45 Uhr ehem. Panzerkaserne Düren


----------



## GeDe (18. April 2008)

Münsterländchen?? 
Wo ist das denn??
Ich glaube, es gibt noch viel zu entdecken.


----------



## blackseal (18. April 2008)

münsterländchen ? ;-) dann rollt ihr bestimmt auch bei mir vorbei. wenn ja gegen wieviel uhr ungefähr... vielleicht kann ich ja dann noch zusteigen.


----------



## Cheng (18. April 2008)

blackseal schrieb:


> münsterländchen ? ;-) dann rollt ihr bestimmt auch bei mir vorbei. wenn ja gegen wieviel uhr ungefähr... vielleicht kann ich ja dann noch zusteigen.



die genaue Route steht nicht fest, kann mich ja per Tel. melden. Auf jeden Fall wird es morgen locker und langsam!


----------



## Dix (18. April 2008)

Hallo Ombas,

schließe mich euch in Mausbach an, bin um 13:45 ebenfalls am Markusplatz.

@Thorsten: Bitte Ina´s Hose mitbringen.

Bis morgen,

Dix


----------



## PacMan (18. April 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> No grease, no cheese.
> ...


Nicht schlecht!


----------



## kurzer37 (19. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich habe um 14.30 Feierabend. Bei annehmbaren Wetter fahre ich wie immer mit dem Rad zur Firma und werde irgendwo zu euch stoßen.


 
@Rene
Werde dir dann Heute den Racing Ralph für dich mitbringen und ihn unter umständen Thorsten oder einem anderen mitgeben. Marcel bekommt Heute dann auch die Trinkblase.
Denkt bitte an die Cleats.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (19. April 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> die genaue Route steht nicht fest,... !


Ich werde gegen 15:30 wieder im Raum Eschweiler sein. Könntest du noch grob schreiben, wie ihr durchs Münsterl. fahrt? Zumindest die Richtung (zuerst Propsteier Wald, oder zuerst über Zweifall). Dann komme ich euch entgegen.

Grüüüße XCR

PS: Tina kommt übrigens nicht 

PS2: alles klar, Michae1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (19. April 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Denkt bitte an die Cleats.


Ahh... gut, dass du's sagst!  
*kram* ... hab sie!


----------



## Cheng (19. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich werde gegen 15:30 wieder im Raum Eschweiler sein. Könntest du noch grob schreiben, wie ihr durchs Münsterl. fahrt? Zumindest die Richtung (zuerst Propsteier Wald, oder zuerst über Zweifall). Dann komme ich euch entgegen.
> 
> Grüüüße XCR
> 
> ...



wir werden erst die Richtung Zweifall einschlagen, dann Richtung Probsteier!


----------



## mcmarki (19. April 2008)

Pascal kommen dich gegen 12.45 h abholen


----------



## Handlampe (19. April 2008)

Wollte nochmal bei euch reinschauen um Werbung zu machen.

Da ich die 3 Täler-Fahrt ja verschoben habe findet diese jetzt morgen statt.
Wie schaut's bei euch?

Termin


----------



## PacMan (19. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> PS: Tina kommt übrigens nicht


So langsam glaube ich, die macht das extra! Die WILL uns gar nicht mehr sehen!
Tina, du hast doch ein Omba-Trikot. Das verpflichtet aber auch dazu, öfters bei uns mit zu fahren! Sonst werden wir  ...


----------



## niki-2 (19. April 2008)

Bilder von heute sind online 

http://www.omerbach.de/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=104

Wer schreibt den Bericht?


----------



## PacMan (19. April 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Da ich die 3 Täler-Fahrt ja verschoben habe findet diese jetzt morgen statt.
> Wie schaut's bei euch?


Sieht nicht so aus, als würde jemand von uns mitfahren. Ich persönlich habe auch so meine Zweifel, ob ich fit genug für 1800 hm bin. 
Sorry, dass es wieder nix gibt.  Aber wir kommen bestimmt mal zu Besuch. Also halte uns ruhig auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## cyberp (19. April 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...du hast doch ein Omba-Trikot. Das verpflichtet aber auch dazu, öfters bei uns mit zu fahren! Sonst werden wir  ...


ui, dann sollte ich mich auch nochmal blicken lassen


----------



## XCRacer (20. April 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Da ich die 3 Täler-Fahrt ja verschoben habe findet diese jetzt morgen statt.
> Wie schaut's bei euch?http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=337


gestern nachmittag von gehört und jetzt auch gelesen (bissle spät). heute ist bei mir rennradfahr'n angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberp (20. April 2008)

Ich werde innerhalb der nächsten halben Stunde zu einer RR Tour aufbrechen. Sehr langsam, sehr gemütlich. Spontane Mitstreiter können sich gerne melden .


----------



## HolyBen (20. April 2008)

Ich bin gerade zurück von meiner RR Tour.

Auf freier Strecke bläst der Wind unangenehm stark. 

Wieso hat man eigentlich immer Gegenwind, egal in welche Richtung man fährt ?


----------



## Cheng (20. April 2008)

musste leider den Termin für den 26.04.  auf den 03.05. verschieben, ich bitte daher alle bisher Eingetragenen zu prüfen ob sie dann auch können!

@Dieter: meinst Du die Chaostour von gestern ist einen Bericht auf der Home wert? Auf jeden Fall brauchen wir in Zukunft wieder mehr Disziplin im guiding unsere Touren!


----------



## kurzer37 (20. April 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> @Dieter: meinst Du die Chaostour von gestern ist einen Bericht auf der Home wert? Auf jeden Fall brauchen wir in Zukunft wieder mehr Disziplin im guiding unsere Touren!


 
Also der Guide warst du doch und wir die Ahnungslosen . @Rene habe Dieter den Ralph in die Hand gedrückt. Und Mittwoch sieht gut aus bisher.Könnte dann auch jemand meine Hose mitbringen wäre ein feiner Zug.


----------



## rpo35 (20. April 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> [email protected] habe Dieter den Ralph in die Hand gedrückt...


----------



## Cheng (20. April 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Also der Guide warst du doch und wir die Ahnungslosen



Was nutzt es wenn der Guide im Feld fährt und die die vorne fahren ihren eigenen Weg bestimmen (bzw. es versuchen und in der Sackgasse landen)
Zu diesem Thema schreibe ich hier nichts mehr, es gibt einen Thread im internen Forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (20. April 2008)

So Termin für Mittwoch! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6271


Gruß

Dieter

P.S. Thorsten du hast Recht, kein Bericht, da ist Speicherplatz auf der HP zu schade!


----------



## XCRacer (20. April 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> @Rene habe Dieter den Ralph in die Hand gedrückt.


Ralph wohnt jetzt vorübergehend bei Dieter !
Ein Umzug ist aber geplant !

Melde mich diese Woche mal bei dir, wegen der Scheckübergabe


----------



## kurzer37 (20. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ralph wohnt jetzt vorübergehend bei Dieter !
> Ein Umzug ist aber geplant !
> 
> Melde mich diese Woche mal bei dir, wegen der Scheckübergabe


 

Da du ein netter Kerl bist , kann das ruhig warten. Hauptsache du verwöhnst den Ralph nicht zu sehr .


----------



## XCRacer (20. April 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> musste leider den Termin für den 26.04.  auf den 03.05. verschieben, ich bitte daher alle bisher Eingetragenen zu prüfen ob sie dann auch können!


Da bin ich leider jetzt raus. Entweder ich komme morgens aus der nachtschicht, oder falls ich frei habe, fahre ich den Lauf zum VOR-Cup in Eupen.

Aber fahr'n können wir am 26.04. doch schon, oder?


----------



## Xxmurax (21. April 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> P.S. Thorsten du hast Recht, kein Bericht, da ist Speicherplatz auf der HP zu schade!


----------



## kurzer37 (21. April 2008)

Hallo 
falls Heute gegen 15Uhr jemand fahren möchte bitte anrufen. 
Hd. 0160-97721676.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## mcmarki (21. April 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo
> falls Heute gegen 15Uhr jemand fahren möchte bitte anrufen.
> Hd. 0160-97721676.
> 
> ...



Ich kann alternativ anbieten - 15.00 h ab DN Badesee - Rurradweg bis Zerkall - Kanaldeckelzählen und über Rennweg Sch´hütte zurück.


----------



## Jule (21. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ralph wohnt jetzt vorübergehend bei Dieter !
> Ein Umzug ist aber geplant!


 
Wie?  
Der wohnt bei mir! Und wohin soll er umziehen?


----------



## Jule (21. April 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hauptsache du verwöhnst den Ralph nicht zu sehr .


 
Achja, und mit dem "gegenseitig verwöhnen" wartet ihr bitte noch bis zum Bootcamp!


----------



## Cecil974 (21. April 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> So langsam glaube ich, die macht das extra! Die WILL uns gar nicht mehr sehen!
> Tina, du hast doch ein Omba-Trikot. Das verpflichtet aber auch dazu, öfters bei uns mit zu fahren! Sonst werden wir  ...



Doch will ich schon  Ging aber wirklich nicht... Ganz ehrlich. Und ich lasse mich wirklich *BALD* in Ombananien blicken. 
Dafür war ich aber am Sonntag in Houffalize. Worldcup gucken.... Und dem Ralph Näf auf die Beinchen gucken. Wow...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (21. April 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Achja, und mit dem "gegenseitig verwöhnen" wartet ihr bitte noch bis zum Bootcamp!


 

Möchte doch hoffen das er bis dahin schon ordentlich was drüber ( unter die Stollen ) bekommen hat. 
Wir meinen zwar den Racing Ralph macht aber nichts.


----------



## HolyBen (21. April 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> .... Wir meinen zwar den Racing Ralph macht aber nichts.



Passt doch.

Ich glaube, dass der rpo in der internen Ombawertung ganz vorne landen wird.


----------



## PacMan (21. April 2008)

Hier ein Termin für eine FeierAbendTour am morgigen Dienstag.


----------



## GeDe (21. April 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Passt doch.
> 
> Ich glaube, dass der rpo in der internen Ombawertung ganz vorne landen wird.



na klar, der sitzt ja auch permanent auf irgendwelchen Bikes.


----------



## rpo35 (21. April 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Passt doch.
> 
> Ich glaube, dass der rpo in der internen Ombawertung ganz vorne landen wird.


Von welcher internen Wertung sprichst Du? Kampftrinken?


----------



## HolyBen (21. April 2008)

@rpo: Da würdest Du auch ganz vorne landen.   

@Pascal: Mit morgen muss ich mich kurzfristig entscheiden, ich melde mich ggf. nochmal.


----------



## talybont (21. April 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Von welcher internen Wertung sprichst Du? Kampftrinken?


Tiefstapler!


----------



## mcmarki (21. April 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Hier ein Termin für eine FeierAbendTour am morgigen Dienstag.



Da bin ich doch gerne dabei - können wir irjentswie über Stolberg, Buschmühle den Rückweg antreten??

Gruß
Markus


----------



## PacMan (21. April 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Da bin ich doch gerne dabei - können wir irjentswie über Stolberg, Buschmühle den Rückweg antreten??


Klaro! Gerne auch bis Propsteier Wald. Ich denk' mir noch was aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (21. April 2008)

Ich werde Dienstag Vormittag zu etwas längerem mit dem MTB aufbrechen. Wer Zeit hat, kann mich gerne begleiten.


----------



## niki-2 (22. April 2008)

So wie schauts denn morgen aus?

Die Leute die frei haben keine Lust zu fahren? 

Hier nochmal zur Erinnerung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6271

Gruß

Dieter

P.S. Kurzer du mußt morgen mit, denn ich habe deine Hose und die gibts nur wenn du dabei bist.


----------



## PacMan (22. April 2008)

Ich hätte 'ne schöne Runde für heute abend, aber die hat 35km. Könnte mit dem Tageslicht etwas knapp werden. (2h Fahrtzeit, 30min Pause.) Lässt sich aber auch nur schwer abkürzen, ohne kilometerweit über Straßen zu fahren.
Sie liegt im internen Forum zur Ansicht. Was meint ihr?


----------



## mcmarki (22. April 2008)

ich kann das leider auf der arbeit nicht importieren - kannst du das machen und den link posten??


----------



## PacMan (22. April 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> ich kann das leider auf der arbeit nicht importieren - kannst du das machen und den link posten??


Ja, steht im internen Forum.


----------



## kurzer37 (22. April 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> So wie schauts denn morgen aus?
> 
> Die Leute die frei haben keine Lust zu fahren?
> 
> ...


 

Wenn du morgen schön gemütlich fährst dann ist das kein Problem.Muß wohl gegen 13Uhr zu Hause sein habe Nachtschicht.Was ist den mit Olli der wollte das Bufftuch mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (22. April 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Wenn du morgen schön gemütlich fährst dann ist das kein Problem.Muß wohl gegen 13Uhr zu Hause sein habe Nachtschicht.Was ist den mit Olli der wollte das Bufftuch mitbringen.



Fahren dann schon gemütlich. Wäre um ca. 10.10 Uhr bei dir!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## FilledBratze (22. April 2008)

Hat jemand Konusschlüssel zum Einstellen des Lagerspiels von Shimanonaben? Nail hat zwar meine Hinterradnabe gefettet, aber nicht richtig gekontert


----------



## XCRacer (23. April 2008)

Hört, hört! Es hat sich mal wieder die Dame vom Außenposten Mayen angekündigt, worüber ich mich sehr freue . Sollte sie diesmal wieder absagen, werde ich ihr das Omba-Trikot persönlich vom Leib reißen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Termin !

@FB: Dann sollte Nail (wer ist das?!) das wieder in Ordnung bringen!


----------



## MausD (23. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...
> @FB: Dann sollte Nail (wer ist das?!) ...


Das ist doch der Nachname vom Xaver


----------



## MausD (23. April 2008)

Eine Frage Sitz-Technischer Natur: Welchen Sattel könnt Ihr empfehlen, und-oder hat noch jemand einen guten herumliegen der nicht gebraucht wird.

Danke Marcel.


----------



## FilledBratze (23. April 2008)

Nee, der heißt Sahan. Mail ist sein Bruder.


----------



## mcmarki (23. April 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Nachname vom Xaver



ne ne, der meint den nail http://www.nail-board.de/   

könnte aber auch Xaver´s Bruder sein!!


----------



## Cecil974 (23. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> . Sollte sie diesmal wieder absagen, werde ich ihr das Omba-Trikot persönlich vom Leib reißen



Ach herrje... Dann komme ich besser und wenn ich nach Eschweiler laufen (oder radeln)  muß


----------



## MausD (23. April 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> ...Mail ist sein Bruder...


Wer zum Geier ist denn jetzt schon wieder Mail  Ich werd noch ganz verwirrt hier


----------



## kurzer37 (23. April 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Fahren dann schon gemütlich. Wäre um ca. 10.10 Uhr bei dir!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dieter


 
Hallo Dieter 
nochmals vielen Dank für die Mittwochsmorgens-, Erkundungsschlamm-, Bike tragen und fahren Tour. Hat viel Spass gemacht weil wieder viele neue,eigentlich nur neue Wege gefahren und gesucht wurden und sollte wiederholt werden.
Gruß
Michael

@Marcel der Bruder von Zaffer heisst Nail .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (23. April 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> ...hat noch jemand einen guten herumliegen der nicht gebraucht wird.


Falls Du dringend einen brauchst, hätte ich einen hier rum liegen. Empfehlungen kann man bei Sättel schlecht ausprechen. Wenn du mit einem Modell zufrieden warst, würde ich dabei bleiben. Ansonsten ist so'n Flite (gibts in verschiedenen Varianten) immer eine gute Wahl.

Grüüüße XCR

PS @Michael: Ich hoffe, ihr seit nicht in dem Schauer von vorhin gekommen...


----------



## kurzer37 (23. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> PS @Michael: Ich hoffe, ihr seit nicht in dem Schauer von vorhin gekommen...


 

Also hier fängt es jetzt erst an zu tropfen ,wir hatten Sonne pur . Aber der Dieter ist in Richtung der Regenfront unterwegs gewesen.Es war einfach geil heute und hat viel Spass gemacht.


----------



## PacMan (23. April 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Ach herrje... Dann komme ich besser und wenn ich nach Eschweiler laufen (oder radeln)  muß


----------



## Jule (23. April 2008)

Mäuerchenfahrer.....


----------



## PacMan (23. April 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Ach herrje... Dann komme ich besser und wenn ich nach Eschweiler laufen (oder radeln)  muß


Ach Mist! Jetzt seh' ich erst, dass *ich* an dem Tag gar nicht mitfahren kann!  

@Jule: Jaja, und du bist "auf Abwegen". Wohl wahr!  Wann lasst ihr euch noch mal blicken? (Lass mich raten: auch am kommenden Samstag?  )


----------



## Cheng (23. April 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ach Mist! Jetzt seh' ich erst, dass *ich* an dem Tag gar nicht mitfahren kann!



Ich auch nicht!


----------



## niki-2 (23. April 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Also hier fängt es jetzt erst an zu tropfen ,wir hatten Sonne pur . Aber der Dieter ist in Richtung der Regenfront unterwegs gewesen.Es war einfach geil heute und hat viel Spass gemacht.




Kann mich da nur anschließen !!! Super Tour 

Bin dann leider doch noch naß geworden!


----------



## Jule (23. April 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> @Jule: Jaja, und du bist "auf Abwegen". Wohl wahr!  Wann lasst ihr euch noch mal blicken? (Lass mich raten: auch am kommenden Samstag?  )



So! Ich möchte jetzt mal betonen, daß ich mich den ganzen Winter über mi'm MTB für's Winterpokal-Team durch den Schlamm gewühlt habe ...........ich darf jetzt mal Straße fahren!!! 
Heute bin ich aber immerhin im Omba-Trikot gefahren...

Nächstes Wochende können wir leider nicht (Kinderwochenende).


----------



## talybont (23. April 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> So! Ich möchte jetzt mal betonen, daß ich mich den ganzen Winter über mi'm MTB für's Winterpokal-Team durch den Schlamm gewühlt habe


Kann ich ruhigen Gewissens unterschreiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (23. April 2008)

Genau, während manch anderer blöd in 'ner Kletterwand hing


----------



## PacMan (23. April 2008)

Ist ja schon gut. Ich bin ja wieder ruhig.  Hab euch doch alle lieb!


----------



## XCRacer (24. April 2008)

Heute, 17:30 Uhr. FAT ab Jülicher Str. 77 Chez Cheng !


----------



## HolyBen (24. April 2008)

Da fahre ich doch glatt mit.


----------



## kurzer37 (25. April 2008)

Hallo
fahre Morgen gegen 15 Uhr zu einer gemütlichen Frühaufsteherrunde für ca. 2Std. ,falls jemand lust hat bei Frau Kurz melden.0160-97721676 bitte nur auf Handy anrufen.
Werde gegen 14 Uhr aufstehen.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (25. April 2008)

Hallo Herr Kurz. War heute an ihrer Türe zwecks Übergabe Hartgeld. War leider niemand zu Hause. Nicht so schlimm, war ja spontan. Nächster Versuch folgt. Grütze XCR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (26. April 2008)

Wir kommen etwas später. Der Dürwißer-Treff kann ja schon zum Omerbach fahren. Wir kommen dann direkt dort hin.


----------



## kurzer37 (26. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Kurz. War heute an ihrer Türe zwecks Übergabe Hartgeld. War leider niemand zu Hause. Nicht so schlimm, war ja spontan. Nächster Versuch folgt. Grütze XCR


 
Doch der Lange vom Kurzen aber der war bestimmt beschäftigt .Ausserdem hatte Ich dich doch schon als Vertrauenswürdig eingestuft.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (26. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hört, hört! Es hat sich mal wieder die Dame vom Außenposten Mayen angekündigt...


Ich hab eben Anwesenheits-Kontrolle am Treffpunkt durchgeführt und kann bestätigen, dass sie tatsächlich da war!   

Ich würde morgen gerne 'ne Runde radeln, kann aber noch nicht sagen, ab wieviel Uhr. Vermutlich so Richtung Mittag, vielleicht auch früher. Ich geb's kurzfristig hier bekannt...


----------



## XCRacer (27. April 2008)

Tourenbericht von heute gestern !

Ich habe mich entschieden, am Sonntagvormittag meine Trainingseinheiten zu absolvieren, um Mittags, rechtzeitig zur Formel1 und dem Radrennen bei Eurosport, wieder daheim zu sein.

Viel Spaß und gute Fahrt


----------



## PacMan (27. April 2008)

Abfahrt 11:00 Uhr bei mir vor der Haustüre!
'Nen Plan hab ich noch nicht. Vielleicht geht's noch mal zum Dresbachtrail oder zum Oberstufenpfad...


----------



## cyberp (27. April 2008)

Ich starte auch um 11 Uhr vor meiner Haustüre. Da mein MTB nicht einsatzbereit ist wird es eine RR Tour.


----------



## FilledBratze (27. April 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Abfahrt 11:00 Uhr bei mir vor der Haustüre!
> 'Nen Plan hab ich noch nicht. Vielleicht geht's noch mal zum Dresbachtrail oder zum Oberstufenpfad...


 
Bin dabei. Oberstufenpfad ist doch der am Naturfreundehaus auf halber Höhe des Trails nach links ab, oder?


----------



## HolyBen (27. April 2008)

cyberp schrieb:


> Ich starte auch um 11 Uhr vor meiner Haustüre. Da mein MTB nicht einsatzbereit ist wird es eine RR Tour.



Ich bin um 11.00 Uhr bei Dir.


----------



## PacMan (27. April 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Oberstufenpfad ist doch der am Naturfreundehaus auf halber Höhe des Trails nach links ab, oder?


Nö. 

Aber inzwischen hab ich 'nen Plan, und ich denke wir können Oberstufenpfad UND Dresbachtrail fahren. Und zum Aufwärmen Deadly Mountain. Mal gucken, ob das klappt...


----------



## Cecil974 (27. April 2008)

Hallo 

Die Tour gestern war wirklich sehr nett. Schöne Trails auch wenn teilweise überhaupt keine Spur von einem Weg zu erkennen war confused... Hatte Spaß mit Olli am Ende des Feldes und natürlich bleibts unser Geheimnis worüber wir so gequasselt haben  Noch nen schönen Sonntag euch allen

Liebe Grüße - die TINA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (27. April 2008)

Wer Rennrad fährt, den bestraft das Leben.  

Heute sind Christian und ich um 11.00 Uhr zu einer RR Trainingseinheit gestartet. 
Nach ca. 30 km und zwei kaputten Schläuchen hat auch das Flickzeug nicht mehr gehalten.  

So musste Thorsten Pannentaxi spielen und hat mich in Spiel eingesammelt. Vielen Dank auch noch mal an dieser Stelle für die spontane Hilfsaktion.  

Ich hoffe, Christian ist danach von Pannen verschont geblieben.


----------



## FilledBratze (27. April 2008)

@Holyben, Cyperb: Das klingt entweder nach verdammten Pech, oder aber neue Mäntel sind fällig.

Pascal und ich fuhren heute eine schöne Tour mit einigen Trail - Highlights über Vicht (Deathly Mountain, Kluckenstein), Kartoffelbaum, Vossenack - dort bauten wir nach kurzem Suchen den Oberstufenpfad in die Tour ein. Weiter gings dann ein Stück an der Kall entlang. Oberhalb der Mestrenger Mühle entflohen wir den Ausflugsmassen (hielt sich aber in Grenzen) in Richtung Zerkall. Weiter gings hoch nach Brandenstein, wo wir auch nicht lang zögerten und den Dressbachtrail zügig runter fuhren. Die erste Brücke ist jetzt auch offiziell fahrbar. In Obermaubach waren wir ein wenig unentschlossen und fuhren erst einmal die Straße nach Kreuzau, links in das Gebiet, wo der Pater-Stoffelspfad liegt und haben uns über das Ex - Militärgelände oberhalb von Untermaubach aus dem Staub gemacht. Da ein wenig "gespielt", führte uns ein sehr flowiger Trail mit sehr von Pferden zertrampelten Ende nach Gey. Hinter Gey haben wir es auf einen kurzen aber feinen Trail gleich wieder krachen lassen und steuerten über die im Meroder Wald bekannten Trails wieder heimwärts.
Alles in Allem eine sehr gelungene Runde  von knapp 81km Länge und 1160hm (@Pascal: Garmin - Werte dürften so 100 - 200hm höher liegen)


----------



## cyberp (27. April 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wer Rennrad fährt, den bestraft das Leben.
> 
> Heute sind Christian und ich um 11.00 Uhr zu einer RR Trainingseinheit gestartet.
> Nach ca. 30 km und zwei kaputten Schläuchen hat auch das Flickzeug nicht mehr gehalten.
> ...


Klar, ich bin ohne Panne heil Zuhause angekommen. Mit verbesserter Ausrüstung können wir das gerne wiederholen.


----------



## PacMan (27. April 2008)

Ja, das war wirklich 'ne schöne Runde, die Stephan und ich heute gefahren sind!

Deadly Mountain war diesmal verhältnismäßíg leicht zu fahren. Perfekte Bodenbedingungen, aber die Kurven sind auch recht stark ausgefahren.

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole. Der Dresbachtrail ist einfach geil im Moment!
Ich hab die letzten Male Distanz und Zeit gemessen und hab heute die 30km/h Durchschnitts-Geschwindigkeit geknackt!  

Letzte Woche hatte ich auf dem Trail übrigens ein tolles Erlebnis: Ich wollte ja möglichst flott fahren. Als mir dann mittendrin ein älterer Herr entgegen kam, ärgerte ich mich also ein wenig, weil ich ja bremsen müsste. Und gerade als ich kurz vor ihm in die Eisen gehen wollte, brüllte er mich plötzlich an: "Schneller, schneller!" Das hab ich mir natürlich nicht zweimal sagen lassen.  Soviel also zum Thema "Konflikte mit Wanderern". Es gibt auch sehr positive Ausnahmen!  

Hinter Gey wurden wir heute übrigens vor eine schwierige Situation gestellt. Wir fuhren zügig auf eine Kreuzung zu. Links begann ein Trail, in den ich mich eigentlich flott reinstürzen wollte. Aber rechts, auf einer Bank saß ein hübsches Mädel, das ihr Tanktop hochgekrempelt hatte, um sich den flachen Bauch sonnen zu lassen. Und so wanderte der Blick ratlos hin und her. Stehenbleiben und ausdiskutieren war auch keine Option; das hätte zumndest ihrem Freund vermutlich nicht gefallen.
Aber wir sind ja echte Biker, also rissen wir den Blick los und surften den Trail hinab (in den Sonnenuntergang hinein).


----------



## FilledBratze (28. April 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Aber wir sind ja echte Biker, also rissen wir den Blick los und surften den Trail hinab (in den Sonnenuntergang hinein).


 
UNd wie sich das für gute Biker gehört haben wir zum stylishen Sprungkanon angesetzt. Erst ich, dann weiter vor mir Pascal. Saubere Aktion. 
Show must go on. Wieder ein Grund mehr, warums bei mir mit den Bräuten nicht klappt  

Pascal ist übrigens förmlich über den Dressbachtrail geflogen. Eigentlich kann er sich nur in den Kurven den LUxus von Bodenkontakt gegönnt haben. Bin ja ziemlich schmerzfrei, aber das war mir dann doch zu crazy und hab Pascal die Siegerpause gegönnt.


----------



## talybont (28. April 2008)

@Pascal: alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## kurzer37 (28. April 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Show must go on. Wieder ein Grund mehr, warums bei mir mit den Bräuten nicht klappt


 
Das mit den Bräuten hat einen anderen Grund . Würde das Gras mal weg lassen. 

@Pascal: alles Gute zum Geburtstag! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (28. April 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Würde das Gras mal weg lassen.


na na !!

Also hast Du einen neue Bestzeit auf dem Dresbachtrail aufgestellt Pascal? unter 4 min?

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und feier schön!

Armin, auch Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Tobsn (28. April 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> @Pascal: alles Gute zum Geburtstag!



Pacal Von mir auch alles GUTE.  

Aber auch Armin hat heute Geburtstag.  

 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeDe (28. April 2008)

Den Geburtstagskindern Pascal und Armin 
wünsche ich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## rpo35 (28. April 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Armin & Pacal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Feiert schön  

Ralph


----------



## niki-2 (28. April 2008)

Armin und Pascal

      

Feiert schön!!  

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Xxmurax (28. April 2008)

Armin und Pascal... natürlich auch aus Barcelona die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. April 2008)

*Lieber Armin,
Lieber Pascal,

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Allzeit gute Fahrt.​*


----------



## Jule (28. April 2008)

Lieber Armin, lieber Howie!
Ich wünsche euch beiden alles Liebe zum Geburtstag, einen tollen Frühling mit schönen Touren, gaaanz viele Geschenke und ganz viel Glück.  
Ich drück' euch beide mal.....



Jule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (28. April 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Armin!!!  

Und vielen Dank für eure Glückwünsche!

(Bevor jemand auf 'ne Idee kommt: ich bin heute abend *nicht* zuhause. Aber das Eis am Samstag geht dann natürlich auf mich!)


----------



## HolyBen (28. April 2008)

Alles Gute auch von mir an die beiden Geburtstagskinder !


----------



## kurzer37 (28. April 2008)

Und auch vom Kurzen für den Armin 




Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Armin


----------



## cyberp (28. April 2008)

Armin.

@Pascal: Vielen Dank für den leckeren Kuchen


----------



## burns68 (28. April 2008)

Lieber Pascal, Lieber Armin!!!

*Alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!!*


----------



## FilledBratze (28. April 2008)

Lieber Armin, lieber Pascal,
 ich wünsche euch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.  

Lasst euch reich beschenken und feiert schön


----------



## Cecil974 (28. April 2008)

Hallo ihr beiden

Von mir auch alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag. Feiert schön und habt viel Spaß!!




Liebe Grüße die Tina


----------



## XCRacer (28. April 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute den beiden Geburtstagskindern !

Murat hat euch allen was zu berichten !


----------



## rpo35 (28. April 2008)

Freut mich für Murat, dass es auch dort scheinbar einige nette Trails gibt   Aber was ist mit den Bildern?


----------



## talybont (28. April 2008)

Dank Euch allen!
Wenn Ihr mich nach dem Bootcamp auch noch leiden könnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. April 2008)

Bring genug Bier und/oder Kohle mit. Wir sind alle bestechlich


----------



## Cheng (29. April 2008)

Upps , natürlich auch von mir alles gute für die beiden Glücklichen nachträglich!


----------



## XCRacer (29. April 2008)

Hallo Mittwochsmorgenfahrer! 

Hätte morgen Zeit und Lust für eine Tour bis 12 Uhr!

Grüüüße René


----------



## kurzer37 (29. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hallo Mittwochsmorgenfahrer!
> 
> Hätte morgen Zeit und Lust für eine Tour bis 12 Uhr!
> 
> Grüüüße René


 
Muß morgen um 8.15Uhr in der Werkstatt sein und kann dann erst gegen 11Uhr fahren.Würde euch bei eurem Tempo dann nicht stören da ihr vorher ja schnell fahren könnt. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (29. April 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hallo Mittwochsmorgenfahrer!
> 
> Hätte morgen Zeit und Lust für eine Tour bis 12 Uhr!
> 
> Grüüüße René



Leider kann ich morgen erst gegen 11.30 Uhr starten! 

Dann mußt du wohl oder übel alleine fahren. sorry!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (29. April 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Leider kann ich morgen erst gegen 11.30 Uhr starten!
> 
> Dann mußt du wohl oder übel alleine fahren. sorry!!
> 
> ...


 
Dann könnten wir uns ja wieder treffen . Also wo und wann und wohin? Möchtest du neue Wege suchen,bin dabei. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (29. April 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Dann könnten wir uns ja wieder treffen . Also wo und wann und wohin? Möchtest du neue Wege suchen,bin dabei.
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Sorry Herr Kurzer muß leider die Tour morgen komplett absagen, da ich Kinderdienst habe  ( Taxi usw.)

Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben versprochen 

Der nächste Mittwoch kommt bestimmt!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MausD (30. April 2008)

Famileintaugliche Vatertagstour mit Kindern und Müttern


----------



## Cheng (30. April 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Famileintaugliche Vatertagstour mit Kindern und Müttern



haben leider schon was anderes vor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (30. April 2008)

Hab keine Kinder und meine Mutter hat was anderes vor


----------



## HolyBen (1. Mai 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Famileintaugliche Vatertagstour mit Kindern und Müttern



Das ist mir heute zu weit.  

Wir (Simon, Sandra und ich) würden aber gerne eine kleinere Tour drehen  und  anschließend auch sehr gerne tote Tiere auf den Grill schmeißen.

Bitte melde dich zwecks Klärung der Einzelheiten.


----------



## MausD (1. Mai 2008)

Wer nicht mitfahren will aber trotzdem Lust auf Grill oder ein Bierchen hat, kann gerne Nachmittags vorbei schauen. Ich bin über mein Handy erreichbar.

M.a.D


----------



## kurzer37 (1. Mai 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Wer nicht mitfahren will aber trotzdem Lust auf Grill oder ein Bierchen hat, kann gerne Nachmittags vorbei schauen. Ich bin über mein Handy erreichbar.
> 
> M.a.D


 
Hätte beides sehr gerne gemacht muß aber leider auf Spätschicht . Also bis zum nächsten mal.

Gruß und einen schönen Vatertag
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (2. Mai 2008)

Kann ja bekannterweise morgen früh nicht mit euch zusammen starten. Nachdem ich meinen Schönheitsschlaf hinter mir habe, werde ich mich dann aber auf das Rädchen schwingen und euch entgegen kommen.

Ich hoffe ihr haltet euch an Thorsten's Track


----------



## Cheng (2. Mai 2008)

nur noch einmal zur Info!

Treffpunkt ist morgen um *10Uhr am Omerbach*, vorherige zustiegsmöglichkeit ist um 9:45Uhr Jülicher Str. 77!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (2. Mai 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> nur noch einmal zur Info!
> 
> Treffpunkt ist morgen um *10Uhr am Omerbach*, vorherige zustiegsmöglichkeit ist um 9:45Uhr Jülicher Str. 77!



Bin um 9.45 Uhr bei dir!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## burns68 (2. Mai 2008)

Ich werde morgen nicht mit fahren, meine Knie sind noch nicht so weit.

Viel spaß euch!!!


----------



## Cheng (2. Mai 2008)

burns68 schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen nicht mit fahren, meine Knie sind noch nicht so weit.
> 
> Viel spaß euch!!!



Schade Olli, aber am vorletzen Anstieg an der Ölmühle vorbei werde ich sicher an Dich denken!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (2. Mai 2008)

Pascal,
bin gegen 9.50 h bei Dir.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## talybont (2. Mai 2008)

In Ermangelung meines Trainingspartners und Premiumguides Tobi (weilt gerade in der Südwestpfalz, Morgen fahre ich auch dorthin) bin ich heute allein im Pfälzerwald unterwegs gewesen. Musste ja mal schauen, ob ich dort alleine klarkomme  
Bin eine Variation der Königsetappe 2 für den Samstag gefahren: 63 km / 5,5 h Fahrzeit / 2136 hm / max. Steigung 30% / Durchschn. Steigung 7%
Wollte eigentlich garnicht so viel Biken, aber es war irgendwie so schön im Wald  
Mit dabei wahren drei absolute Highlight in Sachen Downhill: Murrmichnichtviel, Wolkenbruchweg, Weinbiet
Aber auch zwei fiese Anstiege:
Weinbiet, Stabenberg/Eckkopf (mit der 30% Killerrampe)
Eins vorweg, es ist alles fahrbar. Habe heute alles auf dem Bike zurückgelegt, auch Stellen, an denen ich vorher immer gescheitert bin. Wenn keiner dabei ist, hat man einfach mehr Ruhe und auch die Zeit für einen zweiten Versuch. Alles nur Kopfsache.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (2. Mai 2008)

Bootcamp hin, Bootcamp her - gibts an dem verl. Wochenende auch mal was zum Lachen?


----------



## kurzer37 (2. Mai 2008)

burns68 schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen nicht mit fahren, meine Knie sind noch nicht so weit.
> 
> Viel spaß euch!!!


 

Werde am Sonntag frei haben und ca. 16-17 Uhr fahren falls jemand mit möchte melden.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (2. Mai 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Bootcamp hin, Bootcamp her - gibts an dem verl. Wochenende auch mal was zum Lachen?


Ich mache mich mit der Gegend vertraut und wenn das da zu wild wird, kann der Armin uns mal und wir verschwinden in den nächsten Biergarten


----------



## PacMan (3. Mai 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Pascal,
> bin gegen 9.50 h bei Dir.
> Gruß
> Markus


Das ist gut, dann kannste mich wachklingeln!  
Gute Nacht!

*edit*: Schon gut, bin wach! Guten Morgen!


----------



## rpo35 (3. Mai 2008)

Gebongt!  Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo 
hier der Termin für morgen Nachmittag .
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6351
Bitte auf Handy melden damit man unter Umständen früher fahren kann.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## burns68 (3. Mai 2008)

*Gute Besserung, lieber Bernd!!​*


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (3. Mai 2008)

ui - akku leer : 117,5 km 

Lieber Bernd, hoffe es geht Dir den Umständen entsprechend gut. Spiele gleich Dir zu Ehren `Raining Blood`. Gute Besserung. Rock on!!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## rpo35 (3. Mai 2008)

Was ist denn mit Bernd?


----------



## HolyBen (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde.

Zur Beruhigung: alles wird wieder gut.

Das Handgelenk ist leider mehrfach gebrochen und erstmal geschient.

Nächste Woche Montag CRT und voraussichtlich auch schon OP (spätestens Dienstag).

Da kriege ich eine Platte rein, weil die was zusammenpuzzeln müssen.

Ende der Woche raus aus dem Krankenhaus und dann schaun mer mal.


----------



## rpo35 (3. Mai 2008)

Oh mann Bernd  Bist Du gestürzt?


----------



## HolyBen (3. Mai 2008)

Ja, bin über den Lenker.

Masse x Beschleunigung = Aua


----------



## talybont (3. Mai 2008)

Mann Bernd, was machst Du denn.  
Gute Besserung und halt die Ohren steif.

Und der Rest soll auch aufpassen, nicht das zum Bootcamp alle auf Invalidentour gehen müssen.


----------



## talybont (3. Mai 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Bootcamp hin, Bootcamp her - gibts an dem verl. Wochenende auch mal was zum Lachen?


Die Frage ist, wer lacht  
Keine Bange, die Tour von Freitag werde ich so mit Euch nicht fahren: zu lang und zu schwer, der gemeinste Anstieg erst nach 1700 hm. Das kann ich so nicht bringen. Obwohl, alle zwei Stunden wäre eine Hütte zum Einkehren gewesen.  

Heute waren wir entspannen: schöne Tour mit Optimizer in Hinterweidentahl. 53 km mit 1300 hm. Die Vorderpfalz mit der Haardt ist halt so ziemlich die Gegend mit den meisten Höhenmetern, aber auch den längsten Abfahrten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo Bernd
dann auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche und wir sehen uns. 

Werde schnell wieder Gesund.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## rpo35 (3. Mai 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ja, bin über den Lenker.
> 
> Masse x Beschleunigung = Aua


Ich drücke Dir beide Daumen dafür, dass die "Reparatur" problemlos verfläuft und das anschliessend ruckzuck verheilt!!

Ralph


----------



## Cheng (3. Mai 2008)

Hey Bernd, ich saß hinter Dir in der ersten Reihe, sah von Anfang an das es nicht lustig aussah, von mir natürlich auch die besten Wünsche zur schnellen Genehsung, zumal ich der jenige war der Dir sagte das Du mitfahren solltest. Ist aber wohl die Ironie des Schicksals!

Für mich waren es am Ende 94,4km und ca. 1350Hm! eigentlich eine richtig geile Tour!


----------



## niki-2 (3. Mai 2008)

Lieber Bernd!!

Von mir auch alles Gute 

und werde schnell wieder gesund!


Gruß

Dieter

War trotzdem heute eine super Tour bis auf den Unfall!


----------



## Xxmurax (3. Mai 2008)

hey bernd, auch von mir gute besserung! aber bist ja schon ein richtig harter hund ;-)!!


----------



## FilledBratze (4. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen Bernd.

Ich wünsch' Dir gute Besserung. Sag' mal, kennst Du die Fahrweise von Georgs Chef, oder warum hattest Du den Helm noch im Auto auf ?
Fand' ich aber nett, dass er Dich bis Eschweiler fuhr. 
Hoffe, dass alles schnell heilt, und Du den ein oder anderen Marathon doch noch mitfahren kannst.

Ride on,
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeDe (4. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen, Bernd,

ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und das alles problemlos verheilt. 
Mach`s gut, bis demnächst


----------



## cyberp (4. Mai 2008)

Gute Besserung Bernd. Das wird schon wieder


----------



## MausD (4. Mai 2008)

Gute Genußung auch von hier aus (Marion, Niko, Snoopy und ich).

@Georg: Hast du heute am späteren Nachmittag oder Abend mal kurz Zeit um eine Speiche am Rennrad zu flicken?
Danke Marcel.


----------



## tail-light (4. Mai 2008)

*Gute Besserung Bernd!!!*
*Werde schnell wieder gesund...*​ 
*Drück TL*​


----------



## kurzer37 (4. Mai 2008)

tail-light schrieb:


> *Gute Besserung Bernd!!!*
> 
> *Werde schnell wieder gesund...*​
> *Drück TL*​


 

Du lebst auch noch  .


----------



## niki-2 (4. Mai 2008)

Meine Bilder von gestern sind online!! 

http://www.omerbach.de/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=108


Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cecil974 (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo Bernd

René hats mir eben in Emmelshausen erzählt. Wünsche dir gute Besserung und hoffe, dass alles wieder gut verheilt 

Ganz liebe Grüße - die TINA


----------



## niki-2 (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Termin für Mittwoch: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6361
 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (4. Mai 2008)

Hey Jungs! Das Belchenbachtal heißt Belgenbachtal!!! Jetzt schau ich mir mal die Bilder an


----------



## kurzer37 (4. Mai 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Termin für Mittwoch: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6361
> 
> ...


 
Da muß Ich ja mal sehen ob Ich Zeit habe.Haben Dienstag Stillstand und das heist mit Preßlufthammer werken und das bei dem Wetter . Bin Heute den Hasselbachgraben und Schleebachgraben gefahren und den steilen Anstieg runter den wir hochgeschoben haben. Am Ende war er aber zu Steil muß also noch eine Variante finden.Zurück über NW - Weg. Vor Rotterdell das Stück Trail liegt mit frisch geschlagenen Birken voll und Ich habe fast einen halben Km. nur getragen. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (4. Mai 2008)

Armer Bernd! 
Aber jetzt hast du für mich Heldenstatus erreicht und der Einzug nach Walhall irgendwann mal ist dir sicher! 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## XCRacer (4. Mai 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs! Das Belchenbachtal heißt Belgenbachtal!!! Jetzt schau ich mir mal die Bilder an


Die Kerle kann man keine zwei Tage aus den Augen lassen. Erst fallen 'se und brechen sich die Knochen (Gute Besserung, Bernd! ), dann schreiben 'se alles Falsch 

Murat hat euch was zu erzählen !

Das Fotoalbum wurde in den vergangenen Tagen arg gemästet. Ich erlaube mir in den nächsten Tagen, die Bilder mit den wenigsten Hits, bzw. wo Personen doppelt sind, zu löschen. Originale in voller Auflösung gibt's beim Urheber!


----------



## RS-Hunter (4. Mai 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs! Das Belchenbachtal heißt Belgenbachtal!!! Jetzt schau ich mir mal die Bilder an



Schlaumeier ... und seit wann hast du die richtige Schreibweise  guckst du


----------



## rpo35 (5. Mai 2008)

^Vor 4 Jahren hieß das noch so


----------



## HolyBen (5. Mai 2008)

Habe mich ein wenig vertan. Siehe unter Strecken in Aachen. Schäm....
Sandra


----------



## XCRacer (5. Mai 2008)

Hierum gehts:


> Vielen Dank an die guten Wünsche an Bernd. Lt.CT ist alles kaputt was kaputt gehen konnte. Morgen ist OP-Termin, da wird dann gepuzzlelt. Er liegt auf Station 6b Zimmer 652. Telefon ist noch nicht freigeschaltet.
> Gruß Sandra



Hallo Sandra. Kannst ja mal schreiben, ob er morgen Nachmittag/Abend schon Besuch empfangen möchte, ob wir lieben einen Tag warten sollen. Gruß René


----------



## nana 8981 (5. Mai 2008)

Ich denke mal,dass es morgen etwas zu früh ist. Der OP-Termin ist Mittags geplant. OP-Dauer minimum 2 Stunden, da eine Platte eingesetzt wird und zusätzlich zur Stabilisierung ein Fixateur angebracht wird. Melde mich morgen.
Sandra


----------



## XCRacer (5. Mai 2008)

War vorhin mit Dieter bei dem armen Kerl. Man hat ihm zur Einzelhaft mit Blick auf den Wald verdonnert


----------



## niki-2 (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo Michael,

fahre morgen früh um 9.00 Uhr zu Hause los und bin dann so gegen 10.00 Uhr bei dir. 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (6. Mai 2008)

Hier ein kleiner Bericht vom Omba-Posten Krankenhaus: Die OP erfolgte heute Nachmittag. Das Opfer ist noch benommen und ein wenig verwirrt. (Eigentlich  
nichts Neues) Nach eingehender Inspektion stellte ich fest, dass alle Körperteile noch vorhanden sind. Der Patient war ja willenlos  
Externer Fixateur wurde offensichtlich nicht gesetzt. Mehr werden wir morgen erfahren, wenn der Herr ausgeschlafen hat.
Gruß Sandra


----------



## XCRacer (6. Mai 2008)

Keine Fotos?


----------



## HolyBen (6. Mai 2008)

Müssen noch durch die Zensur


----------



## XCRacer (6. Mai 2008)

Wie sieht's denn Pfingst-Sonntag/Montag aus? Hab da was Längeres vor. 
Eventuell mal Auskundschaften, wo die "Bachtäler-Höhenroute" genau lang führt.

Könnte länger werden.  Einstieg wäre Pilgerdenkmal bei Raffelsbrand. Grobe Streckenführung: Schleiden, Heimbach, Nideggen, Hürtgenwald


----------



## blackseal (6. Mai 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> fahre morgen früh um 9.00 Uhr zu Hause los und bin dann so gegen 10.00 Uhr bei dir.
> 
> ...




...ich auch. ;-) 10.00 bei herrn kurz. gibts nen kaffee ?


----------



## redrace (6. Mai 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde.
> 
> Zur Beruhigung: alles wird wieder gut.
> 
> ...



HUHU

Gute Besserung und was man hier so liest ist ja alles gut verlaufen!!
Dann kann es ja nur noch bergauf gehen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (6. Mai 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> fahre morgen früh um 9.00 Uhr zu Hause los und bin dann so gegen 10.00 Uhr bei dir.
> 
> ...


 
Ok 
dann schauen wir mal was geht. 
@Martin ein Kaffee ist noch drin.

Gruß
Kurzer37

Viele Grüße an unseren Bernd und Ich komme dich bald besuchen .


----------



## PacMan (7. Mai 2008)

Ich wollte heute abend mal bei Bernd vorbeischauen. So gegen 19:00 Uhr vermutlich. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (7. Mai 2008)

heute abend schaffe ich es leider nicht.

werde aber morgen früh bei Ihm vorbeischauen!


----------



## MausD (7. Mai 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ich wollte heute abend mal bei Bernd vorbeischauen. So gegen 19:00 Uhr vermutlich. Kommt jemand mit?


Wir wollten auch heute mal hin, sollen wir dich mitnehmen oder fährst du bei dem schönen Wetter mit dem Rad?


----------



## PacMan (7. Mai 2008)

Danke für's Angebot, aber ich nehm' das Rad. 

Ich muss vorher noch zu Zaffer. Ich ruf' dich mal an, wenn ich mich auf dem Weg zum KH mache...


----------



## Cheng (7. Mai 2008)

dann werde ich morgen nachmittag gehen!


----------



## GeDe (7. Mai 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn Pfingst-Sonntag/Montag aus? Hab da was Längeres vor.
> Eventuell mal Auskundschaften, wo die "Bachtäler-Höhenroute" genau lang führt.
> 
> Könnte länger werden.  Einstieg wäre Pilgerdenkmal bei Raffelsbrand. Grobe Streckenführung: Schleiden, Heimbach, Nideggen, Hürtgenwald



guckst du hier:
http://www.egotrek.de/Bachtaelerhoehenroute.html#tabset-1


----------



## XCRacer (7. Mai 2008)

Guckst du da 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4739065#post4739065


----------



## niki-2 (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

war eine schöne Tour heute und ich hoffe alle sind heil nach Hause gekommen 

War dann doch noch sehr weit. 

Meine Daten: 94.7 km 1123hm

Gruß

Dieter

P.S. Herr Kurzer wo bleiben die Bilder?


----------



## blackseal (7. Mai 2008)

das ist wahr... es war eine tolle runde, die du uns da vorbereitet hattest. besonders der trail am bach entlang da in der nähe der weserbachtalsperre war ja wohl mal klasse. obwohl sowohl ich als auch mein rad da an die grenzen gekommen sind. ;-)
mit dem schnellen rückweg über knolle hat mein tacho am schluß 71,9 kilometer angezeigt. und das bei echtem sommerwetter. ich freu mich auf die nächste runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (7. Mai 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> war eine schöne Tour heute und ich hoffe alle sind heil nach Hause gekommen
> 
> ...


 

Welchen Weg habt ihr genommen?  Für mich waren es 59 km. 
Werde die bilder morgen in mein Album packen.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (7. Mai 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Welchen Weg habt ihr genommen?  Für mich waren es 59 km.
> Werde die bilder morgen in mein Album packen.
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Sind den Nordwanderweg runter bis Zweifall! Dann Vicht Stolberg zurück nach Eschweiler!

GRuß


----------



## MausD (7. Mai 2008)

Neues von der Außenstelle Omerbach-Hospitalgasse.
Bernd geht es soweit ganz gut, er ist schon wieder zu allerlei Späßen aufgelegt. 
Die Operation ist bestens verlaufen, die Hand schmerzt zwar noch, aber alles in allem geht's ihm ganz gut und ab jetzt auch wohl wieder schnell aufwärts  
Wer Bernd besuchen will hat noch bis Freitag Zeit dazu, danach ist er hoffentlich wieder zu Hause anzutreffen.
Wir hatten "Glück" gerade wurde der Verband gewechselt und als echter Paparazzi hab ich natürlich sofort draufgehalten   
Für alle Zartbeseiteten jetzt bitte wegschauen 








P.S. An alle: BITTE NICHT NACHMACHEN!!!


----------



## XCRacer (7. Mai 2008)

Was hat der denn da alles in der Schublade?


----------



## rpo35 (7. Mai 2008)

Sehe ich da Dreck unter den Nägeln?  

Wir waren heute auch noch kurz da und dann haben wir noch meine Hose bei Thorsten abgeholt und ein Radler geschlürft  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (8. Mai 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Was hat der denn da alles in der Schublade?



Seit gestern abend ein Rennradmagazin...


----------



## HolyBen (8. Mai 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Was hat der denn da alles in der Schublade?



Das ist die Flasche mit dem Wundsekret. :kotz: 
S.


----------



## kurzer37 (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde
die Bilder sind Online und hier ist schon der nächste Termin für Samstag aber bitte die Abfahrtszeit berücksichtigen.
Dieser Termin ist auch für Dieter fahrbar. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6392

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo Freunde des MTB Sports

findet Samstag denn gar keine Tour statt? 

Oder muß ich wieder einen Termin machen? 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (8. Mai 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> findet Samstag denn gar keine Tour statt?


Naja, jedenfalls ohne mich. Ich hab schon was anderes vor...

Und ihr fahrt schön vorsichtig und kommt alle gesund nach Hause!  
Wenn sich jetzt noch einer vor dem Bootcamp verletzt, bekommt er von mir persönlich 'ne Tracht Prügel!


----------



## niki-2 (8. Mai 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Naja, jedenfalls ohne mich. Ich hab schon was anderes vor...
> 
> Und ihr fahrt schön vorsichtig und kommt alle gesund nach Hause!
> Wenn sich jetzt noch einer vor dem Bootcamp verletzt, bekommt er von mir persönlich 'ne Tracht Prügel!



ich bin ja nicht dabei!!!


----------



## XCRacer (8. Mai 2008)

Ich muß knechten


----------



## niki-2 (8. Mai 2008)

Termin für Samstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6394

Bei dem schönen Wetter kann man doch wirklich nicht zu Hause bleiben! 

Herr Kurzer: Dein Termin ist mir leider zu spät weil ich abends noch weg muß. 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## GeDe (9. Mai 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich muß knechten



Ich hab' seit heute Sportverbot w. Rückenbeschwerden  
statt dessen gab's dicke Spritze ( Autsch ) - aber kein EPO-


----------



## XCRacer (9. Mai 2008)

Wird Zeit, dass du dir endlich ein Fully zulegst. Hab gehört, dass manche Krankenkassen den Leuten ab 50 ein Fully verschreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (9. Mai 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Termin für Samstag:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6394



Thorsten und ich sind nicht da. Wir trainieren für's Bootcamp   

Viel Spass bis nächste Woche.


----------



## HolyBen (9. Mai 2008)

Hier neuste Infos von meiner Baustelle:


----------



## XCRacer (9. Mai 2008)

gelochte titanplatte. gewichtsoptimiert. nicht schlecht !


----------



## niki-2 (9. Mai 2008)

Hätte ich genauso gemacht auf der Werkbank zu Hause 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## commencal blanc (9. Mai 2008)

Was ist denn hier passiert?
Gute Besserung!!!!  

Bin dieses Wochenende auch im Lande, allerdings Bikelos.

Kann ich Zaffa für ein Wochenende eine Bike zum testen abschwatzen?  

Sonnige Grüße aus Inden
Patrick


----------



## FilledBratze (9. Mai 2008)

An alle verserten gute Besserung. 
Ich werde das lange Wochenende nutzen und das Siebengebirge unsicher machen - natürlich mit dem MTB.

Ich wünsch' euch allen schöne Pfingsten


----------



## benito (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo Dieter, bin um 10.15 Uhr am Omerbach. Gruß Benito


----------



## niki-2 (9. Mai 2008)

benito schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter, bin um 10.15 Uhr am Omerbach. Gruß Benito



ok bis morgen!


----------



## talybont (9. Mai 2008)

GeDe schrieb:


> Ich hab' seit heute Sportverbot w. Rückenbeschwerden
> statt dessen gab's dicke Spritze ( Autsch ) - aber kein EPO-


Dann pack Dir fürs Bootcamp ein paar Spritzen ein. Für Hardtailfahrer ist die Pfalz schon nicht ganz ohne.


----------



## burns68 (9. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube der Bernd hat 'ne Schraube locker!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (9. Mai 2008)

GeDe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab' seit heute Sportverbot w. Rückenbeschwerden





XCRacer schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass du dir endlich ein Fully zulegst.


Ja, da sind doch gerade zwei Fullies im Angebot im Omba-Bikemarkt! 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## XCRacer (9. Mai 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Für Hardtailfahrer ist die Pfalz schon nicht ganz ohne.


----------



## commencal blanc (10. Mai 2008)

Servus miteinand´,

wann fahrt ihr denn über die Feiertage nochmal und wer würde mir ein Bike ausleihen  ?

Schönen Abend und viele Grüße

Patrick


----------



## rpo35 (10. Mai 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


>


Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## XCRacer (11. Mai 2008)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> wann fahrt ihr denn über die Feiertage nochmal und wer würde mir ein Bike ausleihen  ?


Hallo Patrick. Ich fahre heute und morgen. Kann dir aber leider kein brauchbares Rad zur Verfügung stellen. Mit dem Hardtail fahre ich selber, das Fully ist verkaufsfertig und das Litespeed hängt hochglanzpoliert im Wohnzimmer über der Couch.


----------



## GeDe (11. Mai 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.



Wenn's nicht geht, zuhause ist's auch ganz nett.


----------



## commencal blanc (11. Mai 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hallo Patrick. Ich fahre heute und morgen. Kann dir aber leider kein brauchbares Rad zur Verfügung stellen. Mit dem Hardtail fahre ich selber, das Fully ist verkaufsfertig und das Litespeed hängt hochglanzpoliert im Wohnzimmer über der Couch.



Okay, kann man wohl nix machen.
Vielleicht will ich das Fully ja kaufen und vorher eine ausgiebige Probefahrt machen   ?
Bin in den letzen 14 Tage auch schon einiges gefahren.
Ein paar Tage Bikepause sind vielleicht auch mal gut.

Werde dann - um wenigstens länger als ein Stündchen zu sporteln - einen kleinen Trainingshalbmarathon  laufen!

Einen schönen Pfingstsonntag, eine schöne Tour! 

Patrick


----------



## rpo35 (11. Mai 2008)

GeDe schrieb:


> Wenn's nicht geht, zuhause ist's auch ganz nett.


Ich meinte damit eher, dass das Palaver bzgl. Fullys völliger Blödsinn ist. Fahre heute mit meinem HT Sachen runter, wo ich mim Fully vor 2 Jahren nur mit dem Kopf geschüttelt hab'.
Klar, René fährt mittlerweile komplett starr aber frag' mich mal, was mir die 80mm z.b. auf dem Grenzweg o.ä. Trails nützen?!
Klar ist ein Fully vor allem bei längeren Strecken komfortabler, aber mit den richtigen Komponenten/Reifen kann auch ein HT recht flexibel sein.

Ralph

Ps: Und natürlich gute Besserung! Hoffe, Du kommst schnell wieder senkrecht


----------



## talybont (11. Mai 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> I
> Klar, René fährt mittlerweile komplett starr aber frag' mich mal, was mir die 80mm z.b. auf dem Grenzweg o.ä. Trails nützen?!
> Klar ist ein Fully vor allem bei längeren Strecken komfortabler, aber mit den richtigen Komponenten/Reifen kann auch ein HT recht flexibel sein.


Fahre ja selber nur noch HT. Aber nach dem Wolkenbruchweg oder dem Sommerbergspfad wünscht man sich ein Fully. Wartet nur ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (11. Mai 2008)

So bin erstmal in schwarz losgezogen, um meine angekündigte lange Runde zu fahren. Die neue Kette hat der verschlissenen Kassette nicht gut getan. Da ich selten eine XTR-Titan-Kassette so rum liegen habe und ich das Delirium mit schnöden XT-Parts nicht abwerten wollte, habe ich dann doch auf's Blaue umgesattelt.

Da ich den Pfingsttouristen irgendwo ausweichen wollte, habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich das Zielgebiet am besten großräumig umfahre. OK, der Titel ist ein bisschen dick aufgetragen:

*Große Eifelumrundung*

Nach der Anfahrt über Rennweg und Gey, war ich recht schnell am Aussichtspunkt Hemgenberg bei Kreuzau. Ich finde es einfach wunderschön dort.







Weiter über Kreuzau am Drover Bach entlang bis nach Drove. Ein schöner gemütlicher Ort mit einem netten Trail am Bach entlang.






Dann eine Überführung über Muldenau bis Embken. Unterwegs fuhr ich am NSG Biesberg vorbei. Ein wirklich tolles Fleckchen Erde. Schöne Aussicht, bis in das Siebengebirge, wo sich gerade Stephan mit den Ausflugstouristen rum schlägt.











Nun folgte ich den Wassermühlenweg des Eifelvereins (EV) bis nach Hausen. Im Hausener Busch bin ich auf die Buntsandsteinroute geraten. Ich finde, dass es einfach zu viele unterschidliche Wegweiser gibt. Die einen hauen Pfähle in den Boden, andere stellen Schilder auf, oder heften einlaminiertes Papier an Zäunen. Der EV bemalt Bäume.

Als ich dann auf den Wildnistrail traf, bin ich diesen durch den Hetzinger Wald gefolgt. Das Geschlängel schien mir jedoch sinnfrei, also wollte ich abkürzen. Aber leider liefen sich die Wege alle tot und ich sammelte fleißig Kilometer.

Immerhin konnte ich ein schönes Foto von der Nideggener Burg machen:





Dann aber hinter Schmidt, eine wirklich tolle Abfahrt in das Kalltal, die ich noch nicht kannte. Hier macht der Wildnistrail seinen Namen alle Ehre.

Nun trennten mich noch die berüchtigten Kanaldeckel und der Rennweg von meiner Heimat. Aber auch die war irgendwann erreicht. Schöne Tour! Muss nicht immer die Eifel sein!

Bilder !

Daten: 109 km / 1700 Hm / 5:51 h

Den Track kann ich so nicht unters Volk bringen. Muss ich erst bearbeiten.

Dieter! Wäre das was für Mittwoch? Ich hab frei. Natürlich in verkürzter Form


----------



## niki-2 (12. Mai 2008)

Sehr schöne Bilder Rene. Können Mittwoch fahren, habe aber morgens noch ein Date um 10.00 Uhr. ich denke das ich so gegen 12.00 Uhr starten kann.
Sobald ich zurück bin kanns losgehen. 

Benito wollte eventuell auch noch mit!

Am besten mal kurz telefonieren.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## talybont (12. Mai 2008)

Feine Tour René!!!
Habe mich heute unter die Rennradler gemischt und bin eine RTF im Odenwald gefahren. Mit Bikeanfahrt 217 km in 7,75 h Fahrzeit. Höhenmeter kann ich nicht sagen, wahrscheinlich so um die 1500. Das war aber auch nicht das Problem, sondern eher das Gehämmere durch die Ebene. Gibt ja Leute, für die ist kein Wind da.  
War meine erste Tour über 180 km und mir tut erstaunlich wenig weh. Am meisten brennen noch die Fußsohlen.  

mfg


----------



## XCRacer (12. Mai 2008)

Heute gab es zu meinem Pfingst-Solo-Special noch einen kleinen Nachschlag. Da ich vier neue Trails fand, welche von Trail-Trollen belagert waren, ist der Titel der heutigen Tourenbeschreibung...

*Versuchung der Trail-Trolle*

Die Tour habe ich zu Hause am Rechner grob geplant. Es ging wie gestern erstmal zum Rennweg. Dann aber über Hürtgen durch die Ausläufer das Kalltals nach Vossenack.

Hier, unterhalb von Hürtgen, habe die Trail-Trolle das erste Mal aus dem Wald heraus gerufen. Wie jeder weiß, greifen die Trail-Trolle sofort nach den Reifen und wollen diese samt Rad und Reiter auf ihrem Weg ziehen.

Es gelang ihnen und es tat mir nicht leid. Ein kaum erkennbarer Pfad, nicht besonders lang, aber er war da!

Das Bosselbachtal also wieder hinauf nach Vossenack. Hier dann links und rechts zwei wirklich reizvolle Wege. Die Trail-Trolle lauerten schon, aber ich habe nur einen Wegpunkt auf meinem GPS gesetzt, um die Stelle wieder zu finden.

Und weiter über einen Weg oberhalb des Kalltals. Ich kenne diesen Weg seit 15 Jahren und habe insgesamt vielleicht vier Leute dort gesehen. Heute waren es acht. Hat man wohl der Ausschilderung "Bachtäler-Höhenroute" zu verdanken...

Weiter an den Soldatengräbern am Peterberg vorbei und über Jägerhaus in den sogenannten Staatsforst Monschau. Den Hasselbachgraben gequert und ab Kleebendbrücke (an der Hahnerstrasse) die nächste Singletrail-Überraschung. Diesmal brauchten die Trail-Trolle nicht lange mit ihren schmutzigen Fingern nach mir zu greifen. Der Weg (HWW 6) gehörte sowieso zu meiner Route.

Im Zweifaller Wald waren die Trolle dann wieder erfolgreich. Links was im Augenwinkel gesehen, gebremst und gewendet. Dann den leisen Rufen gelauscht: "Komm! Hier ist ein schöner Weg! Den zeigen wir dir, denn wir wollen das du ihn befährst und ihn damit am Leben erhältst."

Ich bin den Trail gefahren. Aber nach ein paar Metern auf diesen wirklich tollen Pfad, kam mir die eine oder andere armdicke Wurzel bekannt vor. Den Trail bin ich schon mal gefahren, aber sonst immer aus einer anderen Richtung. Die Trolle kicherten, denn sie wussten, dass sie mich reingelegt hatten.

In Zweifall dann am Sportplatz hinauf und den HWW 10b bergan gefolgt. Ein ebenso schöner Weg, den man auf dem kleinen Blatt fahren muß. Jedenfalls wenn man ihn wie ich, in die falsche Richtung befährt.

Und die Trailtrolle lachten wieder... 

Daten: 3:39 h / 74 km / 850 Hm

Bilder habe ich heute keine gemacht


----------



## PacMan (12. Mai 2008)

Super Berichte und Bilder, René!


----------



## XCRacer (12. Mai 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> ...habe aber morgens noch ein Date um 10.00 Uhr. ich denke das ich so gegen 12.00 Uhr starten kann.


Das trifft sich gut. Muß noch zum Xaver und 'ne neue Kassette holen. Hoffe, dass ich das Delirium bis Sonntag wieder rennfertig habe. Sonst komme ich ins Delirium 

Können ja benito in Hamich einsammeln.

@all: Danke für das Lob und alle Achtung vor Armins 217er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (13. Mai 2008)

Termin für morgen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6424

Startzeit ist flexibel. Sobald ich zu Hause bin wollte ich eigentlich starten, werde es aber dann hier posten! 

Benito wir kommen dich zu Hause abholen

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (13. Mai 2008)

OK! Dann bimmel durch, wenn du soweit bist !


----------



## kurzer37 (13. Mai 2008)

Da ihr mir zu schnell seid fahre Ich gegen 16 Uhr falls jemand lust hat melden.
0160-97721676

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6427


@Holyben wann kann man dich besuchen?

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## HolyBen (13. Mai 2008)

Hi Michael,

wenn ich nicht gerade im Krankenhaus bin, bin ich zu Hause.

Am besten kurz vorher anrufen.

Bernd


----------



## Cheng (13. Mai 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> wenn ich nicht gerade im Krankenhaus bin, bin ich zu Hause.
> 
> ...



Dann warst Du heute wohl gegen 19Uhr im Krankenhaus!  Wir haben geklingelt, hat aber niemand geöffnet! 

Georg und ich sind heute eine schnelle VorFAT* geradelt. WBTS, Rennweg, Dresbach, Obermaubach, Kapellchen, Niedeggen, Zerkall, Kanaldeckel, Röhe!
Daten: 73km, 950Hm

*Fahrradtour während andere noch arbeiten!


----------



## XCRacer (13. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte heute nach 14 Tagen Training meinen ersten Ruhetag 
War auch nicht arbeiten.


----------



## Cheng (13. Mai 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute nach 14 Tagen Training meinen ersten Ruhetag
> War auch nicht arbeiten.



faule Sau!


----------



## HolyBen (14. Mai 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> Dann warst Du heute wohl gegen 19Uhr im Krankenhaus!  Wir haben geklingelt, hat aber niemand geöffnet!
> 
> Georg und ich sind heute eine schnelle VorFAT* geradelt. WBTS, Rennweg, Dresbach, Obermaubach, Kapellchen, Niedeggen, Zerkall, Kanaldeckel, Röhe!
> Daten: 73km, 950Hm
> ...



Nö, die Klingel klingelt manchmal nicht (die hat einen Spamfilter ) .
Deswegen ja auch vorher anrufen.


----------



## MausD (14. Mai 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Termin für morgen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6424
> 
> ...



Wann geht es denn los? 13 Uhr wie im Termin?


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (14. Mai 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Wann geht es denn los? 13 Uhr wie im Termin?



Ah ha Marcel, also doch Training für Sonntag und Saarschleife. Sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (14. Mai 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Ah ha Marcel, also doch Training für Sonntag und Saarschleife. Sehr gut!


Weder noch   

@ die Mittwochsfahrer, ich schafs doch nicht...Sch*** Arbeit


----------



## blackseal (14. Mai 2008)

bon chance mit dem wetter gleich ...


----------



## XCRacer (15. Mai 2008)

Kleine Nachlese zu gestern:

Wir sind also die Runde über Drove - Embken und Hausen, wie angekündigt gefahren. *Am Tag des Donners* brodelte es überall. In Schmidt, quasi unmittelbar bei der Gewitterzelle, sind die Fotos entstanden (Egentlich war es ein Film, ich habe aber Frames entnommen).

In Zerkall glaubten wir uns in Sicherheit aber hinauf nach Bergstein erwische es uns dann voll. Temperatursturz um 10° und REGEN !

Kurz vor Eschweiler war wieder alles trocken...


----------



## Cheng (15. Mai 2008)

Hi Ombas,

wie sieht es mit nächster Woche Samstag aus? Hatte vor die "Oil of Olef" zu fahren.


----------



## XCRacer (15. Mai 2008)

Ich hätte Zeit (auch Freitag oder Sonntag) und Lust.


----------



## Cheng (15. Mai 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich hätte Zeit (auch Freitag oder Sonntag) und Lust.


Dann mache ich bald einen Termin, ich denke es werden sich schon ein paar Mitbiker finden.
@GeDe: wir fahren dann auch an Deiner Tür vorbei, kannst also einsteigen oder uns zu einem Kaffee einladen!

@XCR: wann meinst Du wann wir starten sollten?


----------



## XCRacer (15. Mai 2008)

Sollten wir von einer günstigen Zugverbindung abhängig machen. Mir egal! Sag du was


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (15. Mai 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich hätte Zeit (auch Freitag oder Sonntag) und Lust.



Hätte Freitag Zeit - laß uns da auch was cooles starten!


----------



## Cheng (15. Mai 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Sollten wir von einer günstigen Zugverbindung abhängig machen. Mir egal! Sag du was



Du hast es so gewollt, es wird eine Frühaufsteher-Tour.
Abfahrt ist dann ab Eschweiler HBF um 7:27 Uhr, Ankunft Heimbach 8:36Uhr.

Termin folgt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (16. Mai 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Hätte Freitag Zeit - laß uns da auch was cooles starten!


 
nextremo 2000 - tiefer, härter, schneller 
Wie wärs?


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (16. Mai 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> nextremo 2000 - tiefer, härter, schneller
> Wie wärs?



Super


----------



## PacMan (16. Mai 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> nextremo 2000 - tiefer, härter, schneller


Na zum Glück bin ich da arbeiten!


----------



## Cheng (16. Mai 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> Du hast es so gewollt, es wird eine Frühaufsteher-Tour.
> Abfahrt ist dann ab Eschweiler HBF um 7:27 Uhr, Ankunft Heimbach 8:36Uhr.
> 
> Termin folgt!



hat sich erledigt, meine Frau muss arbeiten, ich kann doch erst nachmittags!


----------



## kurzer37 (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels
fahre Heute gegen 13 Uhr ab Gottfriedskreuz eine Runde mit Bert aus Mausbach falls jemand lust hat melden.
0160-97721676

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Holger78 (18. Mai 2008)

Hiiiiilllffeeee!!!!

Ich brauch nen neuen Bremszug (nur den Draht) für ne V-Brake......
Gibt es jemanden im Umkreis (Jülich, Aachen, Eschweiler,.......) der zufällig einen zuhause liegen hat und mir den auch noch verkaufen würde?????!!!!!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (18. Mai 2008)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Ich brauch nen neuen Bremszug (nur den Draht) für ne V-Brake......
> Gibt es jemanden im Umkreis (Jülich, Aachen, Eschweiler,.......) der zufällig einen zuhause liegen hat und mir den auch noch verkaufen würde?????!!!!!


Öhm, jeder Bike-Laden!?


----------



## PacMan (18. Mai 2008)

So... die Ombas sind gesund vom Schinderhannes Marathon zurückgekehrt. Es gab ein paar Stürze, aber außer Schrammen und blauen Flecken zum Glück keine Verletzungen.
Ich selbst bin sturzfrei über die Strecke gekommen und bin jetzt k.o. aber glücklich.  

Ich denke, dass René noch 'nen schönen Bericht schreiben wird.


----------



## XCRacer (18. Mai 2008)

Mache ich ! 

Bitte per pm oder mail eure Eindrücke in ein paar Sätzen von heute.
Danke!


----------



## Holger78 (19. Mai 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Öhm, jeder Bike-Laden!?



Naja - Sonntag halt nich... 
Manchmal funktionier ich wohl nach dem Prinzip: machen, tun, haben, jetzt gleich und sofort 
Scherz beiseite - war schon total im Bike-Fieber; endlich mal jemanden gefunden, der mit mir zusammen die Toblerone fährt, quasi schon in Klamotten aufm Weg und dann das Malheur mit dem Bremszug....
Ich kleiner Dilettant; werd ab sofort ein Sammler was Bike-Ersatzmaterial betrifft.... 
In jedem Fall lieben Dank für die Antwort!!

Gruß
Holger

P.S. Freut mich, daß euch euer Rennen scheinbar so gut gefallen hat


----------



## kurzer37 (19. Mai 2008)

Halo
hier ein Termin für Morgen Vormittag. Da Ich Mittwoch BR-Sitzung habe kann Ich leider nur Morgen Vormittag oder am Mittwoch Nachmittag.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6455

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Jule (19. Mai 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> So... die Ombas sind gesund vom Schinderhannes Marathon zurückgekehrt. Es gab ein paar Stürze, aber außer Schrammen und blauen Flecken zum Glück keine Verletzungen.
> Ich selbst bin sturzfrei über die Strecke gekommen und bin jetzt k.o. aber glücklich.


 
Jipppiehhh, 

PacMan

ist der beste Omba!
Keine Sorge, für die Saarschleife schwing ich nochmal die Puschel.  

Und die anderen sind natürlich 2., 3., 4. (usw.)-Gewinner.


----------



## XCRacer (19. Mai 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> hier ein Termin für Morgen Vormittag.


Den halte ich mal im Auge ! Melde mich heute, am späten Abend nochmal dazu.

 Bin um 11 Uhr am Gottfriedskreuz !!!


----------



## kurzer37 (19. Mai 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Den halte ich mal im Auge ! Melde mich heute, am späten Abend nochmal dazu.
> 
> Bin um 11 Uhr am Gottfriedskreuz !!!


 

Ok,dann kannst du mir ein paar schöne Trails für mein Navi zeigen.


----------



## XCRacer (20. Mai 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> nextremo 2000


Wird am Freitag nicht statt finden. Ich fahre Sonntag in Rhens den Halb-MA und da möchte ich zwei Tage vorher nicht sowas machen. Radeln können wir aber trotzdem


----------



## MausD (20. Mai 2008)

Alle Bilder vom Schinderhannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty Bottoms (20. Mai 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wird am Freitag nicht statt finden. Ich fahre Sonntag in Rhens den Halb-MA und da möchte ich zwei Tage vorher nicht sowas machen. Radeln können wir aber trotzdem



 
dann fahren wir eben was schönes für die Seele


----------



## PacMan (20. Mai 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Was bist'n Du'n Freak?


Stephan, das ist ein Spam-Bot! Mit sowas braucht man nicht zu reden! Da könntest du interessantere Gespräche mit deinem Toaster führen. 

@all: Bei www.sportfoto-schmidt.de gibt's die ersten Bilder vom Schinderhannes! Leider natürlich nur sehr klein.


----------



## kurzer37 (20. Mai 2008)

Was ist ein Spam-Bot?

Bin Heute mit Rene durch den Meroderwald und wieder zurück über WBTS zum Gottfriedskreuz. War eine schöne Runde mit Trails für mein Navi.Auf dem Rückweg nach Vicht und noch zum Kartoffelbaum und über Sochbachtal nach Hause.Bei mir waren es dann ca.50km bei schönem Wetter.


----------



## PacMan (20. Mai 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Was ist ein Spam-Bot?


Frag Wikipedia! 

Kurz gesagt: ein Programm, welches Werbung oder Links zu schadhaften Internetseiten per Mail verschickt oder in Foren schreibt. Für gewöhnlich leicht daran zu erkennen, dass die Texte in grauenhafter Rechtschreibung und Grammatik verfasst sind, oder gar keinen Sinn ergeben.
Aufgrund dieser Kriterien kommt es allerdings gelegentlich vor, dass Beiträge von Freeridern mit Spambots verwechselt werden.


----------



## PacMan (20. Mai 2008)

...ups, Doppelpost...


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (21. Mai 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Aufgrund dieser Kriterien kommt es allerdings gelegentlich vor, dass Beiträge von Freeridern mit Spambots verwechselt werden.



  Wie wahr !


----------



## XCRacer (21. Mai 2008)

Guckst du Signatur !

Samstag würde ich auch gerne was radeln, wegen der Startzeit richte ich mich nach euch. Können ja anschl. mal beim Bernd reinschauen und wir tun alle so, als ob Bernd mitgefahren wäre. Er erzählt uns dann, wie er uns alle abgehangen hat und die technischsten Technikpassagen gemeistert hat


----------



## Cheng (21. Mai 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Guckst du Signatur !
> 
> Samstag würde ich auch gerne was radeln, wegen der Startzeit richte ich mich nach euch. Können ja anschl. mal beim Bernd reinschauen und wir tun alle so, als ob Bernd mitgefahren wäre. Er erzählt uns dann, wie er uns alle abgehangen hat und die technischsten Technikpassagen gemeistert hat



Ich kann voraussichtl. erst ab 14 Uhr am Samstag. Wollte aber in jeder Hinsicht fahren, zur Not allein. Wolle mir mal die neue Aussichtsplattform in Baesweiler anschauen!


----------



## PacMan (21. Mai 2008)

Hmm... ich weiss leider noch nicht, wann ich Samstag Zeit habe. Plant mal ohne mich.

Morgen würde ich gerne 'ne Runde drehen. So ab ca. 10:00 bis maximal 15:00 Uhr. Hab mir aber noch keine genaueren Gedanken gemacht, wo ich fahren möchte.
Ich melde mich später am Abend noch mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (21. Mai 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> Wolle mir mal die neue Aussichtsplattform in Baesweiler anschauen!


Du wurde heute eröffnet. Das wurde und wird in der Presse groß angekündigt. Bist am Samstag bestimmt ganz alleine da oben.


----------



## Cheng (21. Mai 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Du wurde heute eröffnet. Das wurde und wird in der Presse groß angekündigt. Bist am Samstag bestimmt ganz alleine da oben.


ich glaube man kommt mit dem Bike eh nicht darauf, sollen wohl Treppen mit einer Hängebrücke sein!

Aber wenn da ja nix los ist kann ich auch tragen!


----------



## XCRacer (21. Mai 2008)

Nö ist bestimmt kein Mensch da 
Trägst dein Rad am besten quer vor der Brust


----------



## PacMan (21. Mai 2008)

Hab zwar immer noch keinen Plan, aber wer morgen um 10:00 Uhr am HBF steht, darf dabei mitmachen.  
14:30 Uhr sind wir wieder hier.


----------



## Dix (22. Mai 2008)

Fahrt ihr am Samstag?
Würde mich evtl. anschließen.


----------



## MausD (22. Mai 2008)

Der komplette Bericht mit allen Bildern, GPS-Track und Kommentaren vom Schinderhannes 2008.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (22. Mai 2008)

Bernd, heute Nachmittag zu Hause?


----------



## HolyBen (22. Mai 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Bernd, heute Nachmittag zu Hause?



Ja.


----------



## MausD (22. Mai 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ja.


Wenn du nix dagegen hast, kommen wir dich mal besuchen so gegen 16.30 bei dir. Wir bringen auch einen Kuchen mit  
Marcel


----------



## Cheng (22. Mai 2008)

Dix schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr am Samstag?
> Würde mich evtl. anschließen.



Hi Dix, ich denke das hier sicher was geht, ich selber aber erst ab 13Uhr. Einfach den Fred beobachten!


----------



## Cheng (23. Mai 2008)

Termin zur Omba-Samstags-Tour

Locker und langsam als Ausdauertraining, keine längeren Pausen.ca. 80km, <1000Hm, 13:15 Am Omerbach, 13:35 Hamisch, 14:05 Gottfriedkreuz


----------



## kurzer37 (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo
werde gegen 15 Uhr für 2-3 Stunden fahren falls jemand mit möchte bitte Telef. anmelden da Nachtschicht.
Tel.0160-97721676 oder 71359

Gruß
Kurzer37

Hat jemand Dienstag Vormittag Zeit?


----------



## XCRacer (23. Mai 2008)

@cheng: Da bin ich mal dabei. Werde mich aber bei Jägerhaus raus tun.


----------



## RS-Hunter (23. Mai 2008)

bin morgen auch dabei. locker, langsam mit viel Ausdauer ist immer gut.  
Und danach dem Bernd nochmal "Hallo" gesagt.


----------



## Cheng (23. Mai 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Und danach dem Bernd nochmal "Hallo" gesagt.



der wr heute bei mir auf einen Kaffee! Ich glaube es geht ihm ganz gut!


----------



## PacMan (24. Mai 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> Termin zur Omba-Samstags-Tour


Ich fahr' wahrscheinlich auch ein Stück mit. Muss aber um 17:00 Uhr wieder zurück sein, also melde ich mich auch irgendwann ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (24. Mai 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> bin morgen auch dabei. locker, langsam mit viel Ausdauer ist immer gut.
> Und danach dem Bernd nochmal "Hallo" gesagt.



Ich bin zu Hause und freue mich auf Euren Besuch.
Stelle mal 5 l Traugott Simon kalt.


----------



## Dix (24. Mai 2008)

Locker und langsam als Ausdauertraining, keine längeren Pausen.ca. 80km, <1000Hm, 13:15 Am Omerbach, 13:35 Hamisch, 14:05 Gottfriedkreuz[/QUOTE]

Komme evtl. zum Gottfriedskreuz, bin um 14 Uhr dort. Wenn nicht, braucht ihr nicht zu warten.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (24. Mai 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ich fahr' wahrscheinlich auch ein Stück mit. Muss aber um 17:00 Uhr wieder zurück sein, also melde ich mich auch irgendwann ab.



hole dich gleich ab (um 13.00) und werde mich dann auch zeitig mit dir ausklinken -


----------



## talybont (24. Mai 2008)

Zurück vom Lago:
Bis auf eine Tour sind wir jedes Mal in den Regen gekommen  
Aber schön wars trotzdem!


----------



## talybont (24. Mai 2008)

hier mal ein paar Eckdaten:
9 Tage auf dem Bike, 2 Tage Dauerregen, eine Tour vom Brione mit der Strömung bergab, Tour am Idrosee mit über 130 Kehren!, zwei Stürze, keine Panne.
Summa summarum 347,5 km - 30 h - 12050 hm, also eher mickrig. Aber bei dem Wetter war nicht mehr drin!
Highlights:
@ Riva - Ledrosee - Tremalzo - Passo Guil - Passo Rochetta - Pregasina - Riva (71 km - 5,5 h - 2200 hm), ein Sturz auf der Abfahrt vom Passo Rochetta, 20 min. Regen bei der Auffahrt zum Tremalzo
@ Bondone - Bocca Cocca - Monte Stino - über 130 Kehren hinab nach Vesta - Trail nach Bondone: ein Sturz, ca. 3/4 der Kehren gefahren, toller Trail über dem Idrosee

Jetzt wird regeneriert: für die Saarschleife!!!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## ratze (24. Mai 2008)

Touren am Gardasee sind schon klasse,nur schade das du da nur Regen gehabt hast !
Ich hoffe mal,daß deine Stürze glimpflich abgelaufen sind !


----------



## talybont (24. Mai 2008)

Dank Helm, Handschuhen, Bein- und Armprotektoren hat es keine Blessuren gegeben. Die Kombination aus Modder, engen Kehren, nassen Steinen und Wurzeln gepaart mit fahrtechnischer Unzulänglichkeit fordert halt ihren Tribut


----------



## talybont (25. Mai 2008)

ratze schrieb:


> Touren am Gardasee sind schon klasse,nur schade das du da nur Regen gehabt hast !
> Ich hoffe mal,daß deine Stürze glimpflich abgelaufen sind !


So maskiert passiert nicht soo viel:





Dabei hatte ich da die Armschoner noch garnicht, aber hier hätte ich sie gerne gehabt (obwohl ich oben geblieben bin):




aber der Spass war da:




mal sehen, wenn ich mehr Fotos bekomme.


----------



## kurzer37 (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo
hier ein Termin für Dienstag.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6497


Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (25. Mai 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> ...mal sehen, wenn ich mehr Fotos bekomme.


Gar nicht...


----------



## Tobsn (25. Mai 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Gar nicht...



OK, eins gits noch.

Armin beim Sitzstreik. 
So kommen wahrlich keine Kilometer zusammen.


----------



## talybont (25. Mai 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Gar nicht...


na warts ab


----------



## PacMan (25. Mai 2008)

Schön, dass ihr gesund zurück gekommen seid!  Ich hoffe, ihr hattet trotz Regen viel Spaß!

Markus und ich haben gestern noch eine schöne Heimfahrt gehabt. Auf dem Hasselbachgraben haben wir mal unsere neuen Gabeln so richtig probegefahren. Prädikat: wertvoll!  
Danach haben wir die Abfahrt an der Staumauer probiert. Zwar nicht die steile, direkte Variante, sondern die Spitzkehren. Das war richtig geil! Schöner zu fahren als Deadly Mountain!
Und dann ging's noch über den Nordwanderweg zurück. Natürlich haben wir auch die "steinerne Rinne" bei Mulartshütte nicht ausgelassen. Markus konnte ein weiteres Mal den kompletten Anstieg bezwingen. Und da ich mir dabei abgucken konnte, wie es richtig geht, hat es bei mir auch zum ersten Mal geklappt!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (25. Mai 2008)

... das war echt ein feiner Rückweg und wie ich sehe hast du den  auch schon eingetragen!!


----------



## PacMan (25. Mai 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> ... wie ich sehe hast du den  auch schon eingetragen!!


Naja. Bevor es vergessen wird...  
Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein Daumen in der letzten Spalte. Aber damit warte ich lieber noch bis nach dem Bootcamp...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doesel (26. Mai 2008)

Hi,
macht ihr auch "Anfängertouren" mit eurer Gruppe oder nur so Hammertouren? 
Komme aus Düren und bin gerade dabei mich nach möglichen Gruppen zu erkundigen, weil alleine Fahren ja nicht soo interessant ist. Nur leider bin ich kompletter Anfänger und untrainiert


----------



## kurzer37 (26. Mai 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> Hi,
> macht ihr auch "Anfängertouren" mit eurer Gruppe oder nur so Hammertouren?
> Komme aus Düren und bin gerade dabei mich nach möglichen Gruppen zu erkundigen, weil alleine Fahren ja nicht soo interessant ist. Nur leider bin ich kompletter Anfänger und untrainiert


 
Der lagsamste bestimmt das Tempo, es sei den es wird als Anfängeruntauglich ausgeschrieben. Aber eine gewisse Grundausdauer sollte schon vorhanden sein,sonst macht es für dich auch keinen Spass.Anfängertour ist morgen geplant.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Doesel (26. Mai 2008)

Hi,
also ne gewisse Basis zu haben ist klar, aber auch die muss ich mir erst noch antrainieren. Habe leider noch kein Bike, hoffe aber dass es bis Ende dieser Woche über die Bühne ist.
Frage bezog sich auch etwas auf die KM-Leistung, denn oftmals les ich bei euch etwas von 95km+, und bis ich soweit bin dauerts natürlich auch noch..
Naja, werde ja sehen wie es läuft, wenn das Bike erstmal da ist! Auf jeden Fall gefallen mir eure Touren sehr, zumindest was die Beschreibungen und Bilder so hergeben 

Gruß
Doesel


----------



## MausD (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo Doesel,
95+ Touren sind wohl eher die Ausnahme als die Regel.
Wie der Kurze schon geschrieben hat, sollte eine gewisse Grundkondition schon vorhanden sein aber mitfahren kann immer jeder. Sobald du ein Rad hast, fahr einfach mal bei einer Tour von uns mit. Meistens ist der Umfang der Tour in der Tourenausschreibung ausgewiesen, so das du dir die richtige Aussuchen kannst. Eine FAT (Feier-Abend-Tour) wäre vielleicht als Einstieg das Richtige, da diese selten 95+km sind.
Meld dich einfach hier, sobald du dich fit genug fühlst, vielleicht macht ja jemand extra eine Einführungsrunde für dich  

Gruß M.a.D.


----------



## Doesel (26. Mai 2008)

super, das klingt doch mal nett  

wenn alles gut geht werde ich heute Abend schon mein neues Bike unterm Hintern haben, drückt mal die Daumen


----------



## PacMan (26. Mai 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Sobald du ein Rad hast, fahr einfach mal bei einer Tour von uns mit.


Naja, ein Helm, Getränke und ein paar Bananen sollten auch dabei sein!


----------



## Doesel (26. Mai 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Naja, ein Helm, Getränke und ein paar Bananen sollten auch dabei sein!



wie gesagt, heute Abend hol ich wahrscheinlich mein Bike, Helm wird in den nächsten Tagen auch ausgesucht. Und an den Bananen sollte es nun wirklich nicht mangeln  
Eher die Kondition, die ich aufbauen muss.. hat jemand einen guten Link zur Hand, der den Einstieg ins Hobby gut "dokumentiert", was die Fahrzeiten anbelangt? Weil, einfach so aufs Bike und solange fahren bis ich nicht mehr kann ist sicherlich nicht die richtige Herangehensweise, oder?


----------



## PacMan (26. Mai 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> Weil, einfach so aufs Bike und solange fahren bis ich nicht mehr kann ist sicherlich nicht die richtige Herangehensweise, oder?


Keine Ahnung. Hat bei mir eigentlich immer gut funktioniert.  
Aber es gibt mit Sicherheit "ausgeklügeltere" Trainingsmethoden um schneller das Ziel (eine gewisse Fitness) zu erreichen. Da kann ich dir nur leider nicht mit weiterhelfen. Da kommt vielleicht noch was von einem unserer Racer (XC, Taliban, ...)


----------



## talybont (26. Mai 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Da kommt vielleicht noch was von einem unserer Racer (XC, Taliban, ...)


Fahre auch immer bis ich nicht mehr kann und alles ohne Plan


----------



## MausD (26. Mai 2008)

:





talybont schrieb:


> Fahre auch immer bis ich nicht mehr kann und alles ohne Plan


Und wenn du keinen Ausweg mehr siehst, ziehst du eh die Schnur vom Sprengstoffgürtel, Herr Taliban lol:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (26. Mai 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> :
> Und wenn du keinen Ausweg mehr siehst, ziehst du eh die Schnur vom Sprengstoffgürtel, Herr Taliban lol:


ich explodiere zwar manchmal, aber ich löse mich nicht in Wohlgefallen auf!


----------



## XCRacer (26. Mai 2008)

Fahr einfach so wie es dir Spaß macht. Immer mit dem Gefühl nach Hause radeln, dass es auch etwas mehr hätte sein können. Viel hilft nicht viel, sondern macht kaputt. Solltest du dich aus Versehen mal platt fahren, ist das nicht so tragisch, wenn es die Ausnahme ist.


----------



## Doesel (26. Mai 2008)

Danke für den Tip, mal sehen wie ich es beherzigen kann!

Komme übrigens gerade aus dem Laden, morgen kann ich das gute Stück abholen


----------



## talybont (26. Mai 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, mal sehen wie ich es beherzigen kann!
> 
> Komme übrigens gerade aus dem Laden, morgen kann ich das gute Stück abholen


Was wird es denn?

Ich mach das so: immer auf ausreichend Erholung achten, z.B. ein Ruhetag nach 2-4 Biketagen. Und wenn man keine Lust hat, auch nicht aufs Bike. Könnte eine Form von Überbeanspruchung sein. Weniger kann mehr sein!


----------



## Doesel (26. Mai 2008)

Cube AMS Pro K18 in schwarz  
war zwar ehrlich gesagt nicht meine erste Wahl, aber irgendwann muss auch mal gut sein mit aussuchen und vergleichen etc...

Habe das Rad hauptsächlich geholt, um bisschen was abzunehmen. Werde ja sehen wie ich es schaffe, auch konditionsmäßig. Werd mir auch direkt noch den Sigma 2006 mit Pulsmesser bestellen (muss nur rausfinden in welchem Pulsbereich ich abnehme  ).


----------



## Cheng (26. Mai 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> Cube AMS Pro K18 in schwarz



So wie ich das mitbekommen habe bist Du in dieser Hinsicht blutiger Anfänger (sei nicht böse wenn das nicht stimmt) dafür haste Dir aber direkt was ordentliches zugelegt!

Den BC2006 fahre ich selber seit ca. 2 Wochen, bin sehr zufrieden damit! Schade das er keinen Speicher hat damit man ihn auslesen könnte, ist der einzige Makel!


----------



## Doesel (26. Mai 2008)

kein Thema, versteh ich schon nicht falsch  Ich mein, hast ja auch Recht. Hatte vor 1-2 Jahren schonmal ein Cube HT, aber das wurde mir nach kurzer Zeit und keinen 200km Laufleistung schon wieder gestohlen (und war nicht versichert  ).
Danach liefs finanziell nicht so und ich hatte auch ehrlich gesagt die Lust verloren.. aber nun bin ich wieder heiss, schon seit ettlichen Wochen stÃ¶ber ich hier, schau ich da und fahr dort in nen Laden. BlÃ¶d, man findet immer mehr was hier noch besser sein kÃ¶nnte, oder dort, aber durch die ganzen Infos bzw. das Angebot wird man auch erschlagen. Deswegen hab ich jetzt recht spontan einfach beim Cube zugeschlagen.
Denke auch dass es was ordentliches ist.. zuerst hatte ich mir ne Grenze von 1200â¬ fÃ¼r den Einstieg gesetzt, aber das XMS war so gar nicht mein Fall. Und je mehr man liest desto hÃ¶here AnsprÃ¼che stellt man irgendwie auch an das Bike ("wÃ¤h, scheiss Bremsen hier, schlechter DÃ¤mpfer dort etc").
Das Cube ist auch nicht perfekt, aber bietet schonmal ne gute Basis mit guten Komponenten, die ich erstmal kaputtfahren kann 

/edit: achja, welches Tacho wÃ¼rdest du denn nun nehmen (im Hinblick aufs Daten auslesen?)


----------



## Cheng (26. Mai 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> achja, welches Tacho würdest du denn nun nehmen (im Hinblick aufs Daten auslesen?)



ich hatte bisher einen CM436 von Cyclosport inkl. USB und Software. Hat aber leider vor ein paar Monaten den Geist aufgegeben. Dann wollte ich nicht mehr soviel Kohle ausgeben, zudem läuft dieser Tacho aus! Der BC2006 hat alle Funktionen die man benötigt und damit verwalte ich meine Daten hier auf MTB-News ind der Trainingsverwaltung! Das Auslesen war schön das man am Ende ein Höhenprofil anzeigen lassen konnte.
Der Beste Preis vom BC2006 ist wohl bei H&S-Bike und bei Bike-Components in AC! knapp 65


----------



## talybont (26. Mai 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> Cube AMS Pro K18 in schwarz
> war zwar ehrlich gesagt nicht meine erste Wahl, aber irgendwann muss auch mal gut sein mit aussuchen und vergleichen etc...



Gute Wahl 
Das hält wenigstens, nicht so wie Stereo und Fritz, wo des öfteren mal die Lager verrecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doesel (26. Mai 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> ich hatte bisher einen CM436 von Cyclosport inkl. USB und Software. Hat aber leider vor ein paar Monaten den Geist aufgegeben. Dann wollte ich nicht mehr soviel Kohle ausgeben, zudem läuft dieser Tacho aus! Der BC2006 hat alle Funktionen die man benötigt und damit verwalte ich meine Daten hier auf MTB-News ind der Trainingsverwaltung! Das Auslesen war schön das man am Ende ein Höhenprofil anzeigen lassen konnte.
> Der Beste Preis vom BC2006 ist wohl bei H&S-Bike und bei Bike-Components in AC! knapp 65



Hi,
ja bei H&S füll ich gerade schon meinen Warenkorb 
Bin dann auf das hier gestoßen, nachdem du Ciclosport erwähnt hast CM 83a. Ich versteh nicht ganz was dieses "optional" bedeutet... könnte ich alle aufgeführten Funktionen so nutzen, oder brauch ich dann dafür noch zusätzliche Hardware? Kann ich nur eins dieser optionalen Features nutzen, oder alle gleichzeitig? Weil generell ist ja alles recht interessant für nen Biker (Trittfrequenz, Höhenmesser, Puls), aber wenn ich das nicht gleichzeitig oder von Haus aus nutzen kann ist das Ding ja nicht so der Bringer..


----------



## Jule (26. Mai 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> Habe das Rad hauptsächlich geholt, um bisschen was abzunehmen. Werde ja sehen wie ich es schaffe, auch konditionsmäßig.


 
Ojaa, so ein Würfelchen ist der perfekte "Abnehm-Gefährte". 
Habe mein altes Cube danach in liebevolle Hände abgegeben und mir ein leichteres Fahrrad zugelegt.


----------



## Doesel (26. Mai 2008)

wie, du hast deinem treuen Gefährten (oder Gefährtin) den Laufpass gegeben?! Wie kannst du nur


----------



## Cheng (26. Mai 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> wie, du hast deinem treuen Gefährten (oder Gefährtin) den Laufpass gegeben?! Wie kannst du nur



es hatte einfach nur die falsche Farbe!


----------



## Doesel (26. Mai 2008)

das ist auch sehr wichtig, sogar mir als Mann  

@Cheng: kannst du noch oben zu dem anderen Radcomputer noch was sagen? Weisst du was das optional bedeutet?!

Achja, und wisst ihr nen guten Händler in der Region, der ne Menge Auswahl an Helmen hat? Die die ich kenne haben meist nur 2-3 Modelle da, da ist nicht wirklich viel mit Auswahl und probieren... genauso wie mit Sportbrillen


----------



## Cheng (26. Mai 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> @Cheng: kannst du noch oben zu dem anderen Radcomputer noch was sagen? Weisst du was das optional bedeutet?!



Optional

Ich kenne den Tacho ansich nicht, ist sicher auch nicht schlecht, aber der Preis allein für die Option!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doesel (26. Mai 2008)

LOL? dh man kann erst die optionalen Funktionen benutzen, wenn man diesen USB Stick zugelegt hat? Was ist das denn für ne Verarsche  

Aber eigentlich.... müsste man doch hingehen können und diesen Stick kopieren und...  

Ne dann ist das Ding gestorben.. jetzt muss ich mir nur noch den HAC 4 Pro Plus ausreden und alles wird gut...


----------



## kurzer37 (26. Mai 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> das ist auch sehr wichtig, sogar mir als Mann
> 
> @Cheng: kannst du noch oben zu dem anderen Radcomputer noch was sagen? Weisst du was das optional bedeutet?!
> 
> Achja, und wisst ihr nen guten Händler in der Region, der ne Menge Auswahl an Helmen hat? Die die ich kenne haben meist nur 2-3 Modelle da, da ist nicht wirklich viel mit Auswahl und probieren... genauso wie mit Sportbrillen


 
Denke mal über ein GPS nach die haben die gleichen Funktionen wie ein Tacho und kosten im Moment nicht viel. Aber das Beste ist das du deine Touren selber planen kannst.
siehe hier: http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/rubrik.php?k_id=1407 
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (26. Mai 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> Achja, und wisst ihr nen guten Händler in der Region, der ne Menge Auswahl an Helmen hat?


Helm und Tacho kauft man klugerweise mit dem Rad zusammen. Im Paket kommt der Händler einem gerne entgegen. Er hat dir ja schließlich ein Rad verkauft


----------



## Jule (26. Mai 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> wie, du hast deinem treuen Gefährten (oder Gefährtin) den Laufpass gegeben?! Wie kannst du nur



Also:
1. Sind meine Bikes immer männlich.
2. Ist das typisch Frau.....dem treuen Gefährten den Laufpass geben....
3. Hatte er einfach nur die falsche Farbe.


----------



## Doesel (26. Mai 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Denke mal über ein GPS nach die haben die gleichen Funktionen wie ein Tacho und kosten im Moment nicht viel. Aber das Beste ist das du deine Touren selber planen kannst.
> siehe hier: http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/rubrik.php?k_id=1407
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Hm, also die Preise sind schon ziemlich heftig, und ich weiss nicht ob sich das rentiert für mich. Später vielleicht schon, aber momentan wohl eher noch nicht..



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Helm und Tacho kauft man klugerweise mit dem Rad zusammen. Im Paket kommt der Händler einem gerne entgegen. Er hat dir ja schließlich ein Rad verkauft



wenn mein Händler ne Auswahl an Helmen und Tachos gehabt hätte, hätte ich sicherlich zugeschlagen  Leider war dem nicht so..



Jule schrieb:


> Also:
> 1. Sind meine Bikes immer männlich.
> 2. Ist das typisch Frau.....dem treuen Gefährten den Laufpass geben....
> 3. Hatte er einfach nur die falsche Farbe.



1. vergibts du auch Namen?! 
2. wohl wahr... und nachher dann rumjammern 
3. das fällt dir aber früh auf )


----------



## niki-2 (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo Bikegemeinde:

Tour für morgen wer Lust hat!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6515:daumen: 


Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (27. Mai 2008)

Hab mich mal eingetragen. Kann aber wie gehabt nur bis 12 Uhr. Tue mich dann raus, oder du bringst mich heim


----------



## Doesel (27. Mai 2008)

habt ihr Mittwochs alle frei oder wie?!


----------



## HolyBen (27. Mai 2008)

Na klar.  

Ich würde gerne mitfahren Dieter, geht aber noch nicht.  

Gestern sind die Fäden raus und wenn alles klappt kann ich nächste Woche mit der Physiotherapie beginnen.


----------



## niki-2 (27. Mai 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Na klar.
> 
> Ich würde gerne mitfahren Dieter, geht aber noch nicht.
> 
> Gestern sind die Fäden raus und wenn alles klappt kann ich nächste Woche mit der Physiotherapie beginnen.



Du kommst auf den Gepäckträger Bernd!! 

doesel: ja habe Mittwochs zu 98% immer frei, daher auch die Mittwochstouren!

Rene bin um 9.00 Uhr an der Tanke!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (27. Mai 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> habt ihr Mittwochs alle frei oder wie?!


 

Du doch auch oder bist du auf dem Werk.


----------



## Doesel (27. Mai 2008)

ne, ich bin arbeiten


----------



## Jule (27. Mai 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> 1. vergibts du auch Namen?!



Ja, aber immer den gleichen.  
Mehr dazu erzähl' ich dir auf der ersten Tour....dann werd' mal schnell fit.


----------



## XCRacer (27. Mai 2008)

Jetzt weißte, warum ich die LMB-Termine immer verstecke, Dieter


----------



## niki-2 (27. Mai 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Jetzt weißte, warum ich die LMB-Termine immer verstecke, Dieter



Hast ja Recht! 

Bis morgen!


----------



## Doesel (28. Mai 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Ja, aber immer den gleichen.
> Mehr dazu erzähl' ich dir auf der ersten Tour....dann werd' mal schnell fit.



ich bin gespannt!

Und ich tu was ich kann, gestern schon die erste Ausfahrt gemacht. Zwar nur ne kleine Runde (20km), aber zum Testen ok!
Trotz Billigradhose (von Tchibo) tut mir mein Allerwertester dennoch etwas weh, und die letzten KM gestern waren recht unangenehm. Ist das jetzt normal in der Eingewöhnungsphase, oder ein Zeichen dafür dass mein Sattel nicht zu mir passt?!


----------



## Jule (28. Mai 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> Trotz Billigradhose (von Tchibo) tut mir mein Allerwertester dennoch etwas weh, und die letzten KM gestern waren recht unangenehm. Ist das jetzt normal in der Eingewöhnungsphase, oder ein Zeichen dafür dass mein Sattel nicht zu mir passt?!


 
Hmmmmmm....also ein paar Schmerzen in der Anfangszeit sind ganz normal. Besonders schön wird's, wenn du dich heute abend direkt wieder drauf setzt.  
Da muß man eben durch...

Trotz allem wirkt natürlich eine gute Radhose mit gutem Sitzpolster wahre Wunder. Zusätzlich bei langen Touren noch ein bisschen Popocreme benutzen und es fluppt!  

Ich hab' mich am Anfang aber auch einmal komplett bei Tchibo und Aldi ausgestattet. Das hat auch funktioniert.


----------



## Doesel (28. Mai 2008)

Bei der Tchibo Hose habe ich das Gefühl, als wenn das Polster nicht weit genug hinten ist. Werde heute Nachmittag mal in ein paar Läden stöbern gehen, vielleicht find ich ja was schönes/passendes... Achja, und Brille brauch ich! Das war gestern sooo ekelhaft mit den ganzen Fliegen  

Popocreme?   sowas besitze ich nicht. Was genau meinst du denn damit?


----------



## Cecil974 (28. Mai 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Hmmmmmm....also ein paar Schmerzen in der Anfangszeit sind ganz normal. Besonders schön wird's, wenn du dich heute abend direkt wieder drauf setzt.
> Da muß man eben durch...



Stimmt 
Das Problem habe ich manchmal jetzt auch noch...
Sag mal Jule wie siehts denn aus wenn die Kerle im Bootcamp sind... Radeln wir dann auch mal ein Ründchen oder gehen lecker was trinken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (28. Mai 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> Popocreme?  sowas besitze ich nicht. Was genau meinst du denn damit?


 

Wir sagen auf dem Werk Mückenfett oder Seilfett . Damit der Po schön geschmeidig bleibt. 
Spass bei Seite kaufe dir Melkfett oder Gesäßcreme und schön den Hintern eincremen. Dazu eine bessere Hose z.b. JJ- in Vicht  Eigenmarke und das klappt dann.Habe die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht und sah aus wie ein Pavian.
Eine gute Hose wirkt Wunder.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## talybont (28. Mai 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> und sah aus wie ein Pavian.


wieso sahst?   *duckundweg*


----------



## Tobsn (28. Mai 2008)

Vor einem Jahr gewann Herr Taliban seinen ersten und einzigen MTB-Preis.

Erheben wir uns und gedenken in einer Schweigeminute diesem Ereignis.


----------



## rpo35 (28. Mai 2008)

Und dann auch noch gemogelt


----------



## Tobsn (28. Mai 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Und dann auch noch gemogelt


Meinst Du der spielt dieses WE fair?  
Hat er von mir gelernt


----------



## XCRacer (28. Mai 2008)

Wirkt etwas jung auf dem Foto  

Ne, quatsch! So sieht der aus, wenn wir mit ihm fertig sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty Bottoms (28. Mai 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Vor einem Jahr gewann Herr Taliban seinen ersten und einzigen MTB-Preis.
> 
> Erheben wir uns und gedenken in einer Schweigeminute diesem Ereignis.



Oh ich glaube dieser Preis wird dieses Jahr andersweitig vergeben


----------



## talybont (28. Mai 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ne, quatsch! So sieht der aus, wenn wir mit ihm fertig sind


träum weiter Opa!


----------



## talybont (28. Mai 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Vor einem Jahr gewann Herr Taliban seinen ersten und einzigen... MTB-Preis.


Voll daneben!
2004: 1. 4er-Mixed 24-h Duisburg
2005: 3. 4er-Mixed 24-h Duisburg
2006: 2. 4er-Mixed 24-h Duisburg
Da gab es wenigstens keinen Staubfänger, sondern ein Fass Bier und Rucksäcke und...


----------



## Doesel (28. Mai 2008)

wie war denn eure Tour heute morgen? 

komme auch gerade zurück, war lustig, aber ohne Tacho noch schwer einzuschätzen. Gestern die war ja genau 20km, heute schätze ich so 2-3km mehr, und meinem Hintern gehts erstaunlicherweise gut


----------



## Jule (29. Mai 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Sag mal Jule wie siehts denn aus wenn die Kerle im Bootcamp sind... Radeln wir dann auch mal ein Ründchen oder gehen lecker was trinken?


 
Na hoffentlich fahren die überhaupt noch alle....im Moment ist ja mächtig Schwund. 
Wir können Samstag abend lecker was trinken gehen und/ oder Sonntag radeln.  Ich schreib' dir später mal 'ne PN.


----------



## Cecil974 (29. Mai 2008)

O.k. Jule

René war heute Vormittag hier zum radeln. Habe ihn platt gemacht  Ihr habt am Sonntag alle gute Chancen gegen ihn zu gewinnen 
Spaß beiseite... war super schwül. Hoffe Sonntag haben wirs wenigtens nur warm und nicht so fies schwül...

@ Thorsten
René hat ne total wichtige Anfrage von Jenna für dich dabei  Falls der alte Mann das aufm Weg nach Eschweiler vergessen sollte kannste ihn ja mal fragen

Gruß - TINA


----------



## Jule (29. Mai 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> René war heute Vormittag hier zum radeln. Habe ihn platt gemacht


Sowas kenne ich.  Ralph war am Sonntag so platt bei der Tour, daß ihm die Kamera aus der Hand gefallen ist. Kaputt!


----------



## HolyBen (29. Mai 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich fahren die überhaupt noch alle....im Moment ist ja mächtig Schwund.
> Wir können Samstag abend lecker was trinken gehen und/ oder Sonntag radeln.  Ich schreib' dir später mal 'ne PN.



Wie wäre es, wenn Ihr den/die Verletzten am Wochenende pflegt ?


----------



## MausD (29. Mai 2008)

Jemand Interesse an einer FAT am Freitag Abend?


----------



## Doesel (29. Mai 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse an einer FAT am Freitag Abend?



Wann, und v.a. Anforderungsprofil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (29. Mai 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn Ihr den/die Verletzten am Wochenende pflegt ?


Opportunist!!!!!


----------



## MausD (29. Mai 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> Wann, und v.a. Anforderungsprofil?


Na nix wildes, einmal rund um den Platz bei mir vor der Tür oder wahlweise vielleicht bis zur Laufenburg und wieder zurück. Näheres zu Zeit, Ort und Route dann morgen.

Marcel


----------



## Doesel (29. Mai 2008)

naja, bin a) blutiger Anfänger und b) noch nie bei euch mitgefahren, daher weiss ich das nicht einzuschätzen


----------



## Cecil974 (29. Mai 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn Ihr den/die Verletzten am Wochenende pflegt ?



Warum?? Fährt Sandra mit ins Bootcamp weil sie Erholung von dir braucht?  Brauchste neue Sklaven?

Ich denke wir kriegen die Zeit schon rum... gell Jule


----------



## FilledBratze (29. Mai 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn Ihr den/die Verletzten am Wochenende pflegt ?


 
Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum Du Dir was gebrochen hast. Zum Bootcamp bist Du uns alle los und kannst dann so richtig der Hahn im Korb sein 
Gute Taktik.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (29. Mai 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse an einer FAT am Freitag Abend?



wie wäre es 18.00 h - Wurmtal


----------



## rpo35 (29. Mai 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> ...Sag mal Jule wie siehts denn aus wenn die Kerle im Bootcamp sind... Radeln wir dann auch mal ein Ründchen oder gehen lecker was trinken?


Ich verrate dir mal ein kleines Geheimnis. Jule hat sich für Samstag schon mit einem der ZuhausebleibmitAusredeWeichei zum radeln verabredet.
Aber psssssssssssst, nicht weitersagen


----------



## rpo35 (29. Mai 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse an einer FAT am Freitag Abend?


Ich mache meine Perle morgen Abend nicht mehr dreckig! Fahre höchstens noch 'ne Runde Rennrad.
Außerdem weiß ich noch nicht, wann ich abends wieder zurück bin.

Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (30. Mai 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse an einer FAT am Freitag Abend?


Zum Radeln habe ich keine Lust. Wäre aber bei einem anschließendem Trinkgelage dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty Bottoms (30. Mai 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> wie wäre es 18.00 h - Wurmtal



ich fahre schon um 17.00 h los


----------



## MausD (30. Mai 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> ich fahre schon um 17.00 h los


Das schaff ich leider nicht, bin noch im Sauerland.



XCRacer schrieb:


> Zum Radeln habe ich keine Lust. Wäre aber bei einem anschließendem Trinkgelage dabei


Klingt auch nicht schlecht. Ich drehe dann eine Entspannungsrunde um den Blausteinsee und könnte dann zu einer kleinen spontanen FAT-Guitar-Session, vielleicht so ab 19:30, einladen. Bierchen hab ich und was zu knabbern kann ich noch auftreiben. 


M.a.D.


----------



## Jule (30. Mai 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Ich denke wir kriegen die Zeit schon rum... gell Jule


 
Stimmt. Wir müssen uns ja auch unbedingt auf die Suche nach 'nem männlichen Model für die Omba-Hosen machen!


----------



## MausD (30. Mai 2008)

Treffen FAT-Rock verschoben, siehe Omba-Forum.


----------



## Jule (31. Mai 2008)

Ooch manno, jetzt sind alle schon weg zur Saarschleife. Doof. 

Naja, ich schwing' trotzdem mal die Puschel für PacMan 


und natürlich auch für Ralph 

 (sonst krieg ich Ärger....)

Ich wünsch' euch allen ganz viel Spaß! 

Jule


----------



## talybont (31. Mai 2008)

Nicht alle sind schon weg zur Saarschleife


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (31. Mai 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Ooch manno, jetzt sind alle schon weg zur Saarschleife. Doof.
> 
> Naja, ich schwing' trotzdem mal die Puschel für PacMan
> 
> ...



Ich brauche auch so Puschel geschwungen  Für die einzige weibliche Ombabine  Wir fahren auch erst morgen früh los...


----------



## Jule (31. Mai 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Ich brauche auch so Puschel geschwungen  Für die einzige weibliche Ombabine



Oh ja, die einzige Ombabine 

bekommt sogar extra viele Puschel! 

Hau rein



Tina

 

und mach' die anderen platt!!!


Uff, jetzt fallen mir langsam die Arme ab....


----------



## Jule (31. Mai 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Nicht alle sind schon weg zur Saarschleife



Wenn du mir versprichst, Ralph morgen nicht zu überholen 

, dann gibt's auch für dich ein paar Puschel, lieber Armin! 




So, genug gepuschelt für heute.


----------



## HolyBen (1. Juni 2008)

Nachrichten von der Saarschleife:

>>>>> Titel Bitburger Pannenkönig konnte nicht verteidigt werden <<<<<

Georg kam zwar wieder in das Finale, leider riss das Ventil und aus war der Traum der Titelverteidigung.

Heute allen Teilnehmern und Teilnehmerinnen eine schöne Runde, vor allem unfallfrei !


----------



## kurzer37 (1. Juni 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Heute allen Teilnehmern und Teilnehmerinnen eine schöne Runde, vor allem unfallfrei !


 
Dem kann Ich mich nur anschließen.Bist du noch krank geschrieben? 
@Holyben Habe hoffentlich diese Woche Zeit dich zu besuchen.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Tobsn (1. Juni 2008)

GRATULATION!!!

Gratuliere alle die den Marathon bestritten haben.  

Wir sehn und nächste Woche.

Gruß 

Tobias

P.S.: Finde Armin nicht in der Ergebnisliste.


----------



## talybont (1. Juni 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> GRATULATION!!!
> 
> Gratuliere Pascal für den Gewinn der inoffiziellen omerbacher Meisterschaft.
> Gilt natürlich auch für alle die den Marathon bestritten haben.
> ...


02:45:50 war meine Zielzeit


----------



## Tobsn (1. Juni 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> 02:45:50 war meine Zielzeit



Da steht aber nix in der Ergebnisliste. 
Soll ich mal bei den Mädels checken?

Edit: Mein Fehler, haben die noch die 2007 Ergebnisse im Netz. *duck und weg*
Edit2: Jetzt hab ichs gefunden http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info/
Hat er's also doch geschafft.
Gratuliere Armin!!!


----------



## talybont (1. Juni 2008)

also, dann schau mal hier:
http://www.br-timing.de/html/starter_ergebnislisten.html

René: 02:39:38 (für das DIMB Racing Team gestartet)
Armin: 02:45:40
Ralph: 02:52:57
Pascal: 02:58:39
Markus: 03:14:25
Dieter: 03:31:54
Georg: 03:34:39
Thorsten 04:20:23
Stephan: Notaufnahme  , ist aber noch mal glimpflich ausgegangen.


----------



## Cecil974 (1. Juni 2008)

War ne Klasse Veranstaltung - aber beim nächsten mal lieber Stephan lass bitte solche Stunt-Einlagen weg ja??? Wenn man dich da mitten im Wald liegen sieht bekommt man ja nen Schock fürs Leben... Hoffe du kommst bald wieder auf den Damm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (1. Juni 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Dem kann Ich mich nur anschließen.Bist du noch krank geschrieben?
> @Holyben Habe hoffentlich diese Woche Zeit dich zu besuchen.
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37


Bin noch bis 15.6. AU.

Saarschleife: Super Leistung von (fast) allen Omba Jungs und Mädel.

Was ist denn mit Bratze passiert ?  
Ich hoffe, die ersten positiven Meldungen bestätigen sich, d.h. Du bist relativ fit !


----------



## talybont (1. Juni 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Bratze passiert ?


Markus hatte den Logenplatz!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (1. Juni 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Markus hatte den Logenplatz!



YIIEEHHHAAAAHHHH ** waren seine letzten Worten - aber er kann wieder lachen und wenn er das kann dann können wir das auch 

Super Stunt Stephan - hoffe die Schmerzen sind nicht so groß!

Gute Besserung 
Markus+ Daniela


----------



## FilledBratze (1. Juni 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> War ne Klasse Veranstaltung - aber beim nächsten mal lieber Stephan lass bitte solche Stunt-Einlagen weg ja??? Wenn man dich da mitten im Wald liegen sieht bekommt man ja nen Schock fürs Leben... Hoffe du kommst bald wieder auf den Damm...


Den bekommst Du doch auch, wenn ich mich auf urbanen Gelände fortbewege


----------



## FilledBratze (1. Juni 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> YIIEEHHHAAAAHHHH ** waren seine letzten Worten - aber er kann wieder lachen und wenn er das kann dann können wir das auch
> 
> Super Stunt Stephan - hoffe die Schmerzen sind nicht so groß!
> 
> ...


 
Besten Dank. Schmerzen sind erträglich und ich hatte heute ja doch noch meinen persönlichen Zieleinlauf (hier bitte nicht missverständlich deuten) bei Caroline


----------



## niki-2 (1. Juni 2008)

Schönes Wochenende Männer! 

Bis auf den Zwischenfall mit Bratze   wars eine gelungene Veranstaltung!

Schönen Sonntagabend noch 

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (1. Juni 2008)

Ja, das war mal wieder super!  

Gute Besserung, Stephan!


----------



## FilledBratze (1. Juni 2008)

Danke. Werd mich jetzt mal lang machen. Weiß noch gar nicht wie ich morgen auf Arbeit komme.  Muss ich halt durch. gute n8.


----------



## rpo35 (1. Juni 2008)

Auf die Schnelle noch die Bilder...klick...
Und der Brüller: Meine Pulsbereiche 






War echt klasse mit Euch und meine Zeit von 2006 hab' ich um 10 Min. unterboten 

Gute Nacht
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty Bottoms (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo Urlaubs-Ombas,

Lust morgen eine nette Spaß-Runde zu fahren? Dresbach - Dutch Mountains o.ä?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## PacMan (2. Juni 2008)

Kann ich dir erst nachher sagen, Markus.


----------



## PacMan (2. Juni 2008)

Ich hab ein paar Bilder von der Saarschleife hochgeladen...


----------



## XCRacer (2. Juni 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Lust morgen eine nette Spaß-Runde zu fahren? Dresbach - Dutch Mountains o.ä?


Bin dabei ! Nenne er Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt !


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (2. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bin dabei ! Nenne er Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt !



10.00 h Omerbach, ist dies genehm?


----------



## PacMan (2. Juni 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> 10.00 h Omerbach, ist dies genehm?


Das ist super!
Kommste um 9:45 Uhr bei mir vorbei, Markus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (2. Juni 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Hallo Urlaubs-Ombas,
> 
> Lust morgen eine nette Spaß-Runde zu fahren? Dresbach - Dutch Mountains o.ä?
> 
> ...



Können wir das nicht Mittwoch machen?

Dann kann ich auch mit!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (2. Juni 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Können wir das nicht Mittwoch machen?
> 
> Dann kann ich auch mit!!
> 
> ...



Das können wir AUCH am Mittwoch machen !  

@pacman: Jawoll ! Vielleicht auch 9:50


----------



## niki-2 (2. Juni 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Das können wir AUCH am Mittwoch machen !
> 
> @pacman: Jawoll ! Vielleicht auch 9:50



Pacman war eben bei mir! Er kann Mittwoch nicht. 
Wenn ihr nun morgen fahrt bin ich auch nicht böse.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (2. Juni 2008)

10 Uhr, Omerbach geht klar 

Markus, Kannst du mir mal die Quelle zu dem Video/mp3 schicken. Finde nicht über google


----------



## niki-2 (3. Juni 2008)

Termin für morgen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6566

Wer Lust und Laune hat kann gerne mit!


----------



## Doesel (3. Juni 2008)

hmpf... muss arbeiten


----------



## XCRacer (3. Juni 2008)

Sorry Dieter! Hab mein Schätzchen schon blitze-blank geputzt. Ist ziemlich schmutzig im Bösch. Werde morgen rennradeln.


----------



## niki-2 (3. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Sorry Dieter! Hab mein Schätzchen schon blitze-blank geputzt. Ist ziemlich schmutzig im Bösch. Werde morgen rennradeln.



Ist kein Thema würde ich auch so machen wenn ich Donnerstag auf Tour ginge! 

Ich kann nur morgen leider 

Dann fahre ich eben alleine!


----------



## kurzer37 (3. Juni 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Ist kein Thema würde ich auch so machen wenn ich Donnerstag auf Tour ginge!
> 
> Ich kann nur morgen leider
> 
> Dann fahre ich eben alleine!


 

Da du mittel eingetragen hast ist mir das zu schnell  .Wo soll es hingehen?


----------



## niki-2 (3. Juni 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Da du mittel eingetragen hast ist mir das zu schnell  .Wo soll es hingehen?



Ist doch alles relativ!!! Soll ich vorbeikommen?

Wäre dann um 10.00 Uhr bei dir.

Gruß

Dieter

P.S: Bringe dir auch was feines mit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (3. Juni 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Ist doch alles relativ!!! Soll ich vorbeikommen?
> 
> Wäre dann um 10.00 Uhr bei dir.
> 
> ...


 
Jo 
geht klar ,mir dir fahre Ich am liebsten Mittwochs. 

@Holyben bist du am Nachmittag zu Hause?

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (3. Juni 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Jo
> geht klar ,mir dir fahre Ich am liebsten Mittwochs.
> 
> @Holyben bist du am Nachmittag zu Hause?
> ...



OK 10.00 Uhr stehe ich auf der Matte!

Gute Nacht


----------



## HolyBen (4. Juni 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Jo
> geht klar ,mir dir fahre Ich am liebsten Mittwochs.
> 
> @Holyben bist du am Nachmittag zu Hause?
> ...



Hi Michael,

heute bin ich zur Arbeit ein paar Sachen regeln und kann noch nicht sagen wann ich zurück bin.

Ab Montag darf ich wieder richtig arbeiten gehen.


----------



## XCRacer (4. Juni 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ab Montag darf ich wieder RICHTIG arbeiten gehen.


Oh, hast du eine neue Stelle?


----------



## kurzer37 (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo Ombas
hier ein kurzer Bericht vom Kurzen von der heutigen Mittwochsmorgens frei hab Tour mit Dieter (niki 2) ,Theo ( Spammer im Forum ) und mir dem Kurzen. Es ging von E-weiler zum Kurzen und durchs Wehetal hoch über einen Singletrail zum Brandenburgertor. Auf der anderen Straßenseite wieder über einen Trail bis Zweifallshammer und weiter nach Zerkall. Danach folgte der lange Anstieg hoch zu den Dutch-Mountains welche der Kurze zum ersten mal sehen durfte und wo wir eine Riegelpause machten. Weiter Richtung Nideggen Rath zu einem schönen Aussichtspunkt ( Eifelblick) und dann über super Trails nach Obermaubach hinunter.Über die Staumauer dort die Getränkevorräte am Koski aufgefüllt ( vielen Dank für das kostenlose Wasser ) einen Riegel eingeworfen und dann ging es hoch nach Kleinhau. Von dort nach Großhau und über Rennweg Richtung Schevenhütte. Am Parkplatz trennten sich die Wege und der Kurze fuhr weiter über Staumauer-Gottfriedskreuz und Kartoffelbaum nach Zweifall. 
Fazit für den Kurzen über 1000 Höhenmeter und ca. 56km bei 
3Std 30 Minuten Fahrzeit und tollem Wetter. Einmal im Trail geschoben wegen Steil und gefährlich ( Dieter auch ) und einmal 10 Meter im Anstieg wegen steil ( Dieter nicht  )Bilder gibt es von Dieter.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (4. Juni 2008)

Bilder von heute:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Der Kurze nach langem Anstieg!!

Gastfahrer Theo ein weing verträumt!





Eifelblick vom Kuhkopf aus Richtung Bergstein!







Echte Männer 






Schöne Tour bei bestem Wetter!

Und noch das Höhenprofil!






Gruß

Dieter


----------



## niki-2 (4. Juni 2008)

Allen Bootkamp Teilnehmern viel Spass und kommt alle wieder heil zurück!! 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (4. Juni 2008)

Danke, Danke! @Markus: Wieviele Höhenmeter waren es auf deinem Polar am Dienstag?


----------



## Cecil974 (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo ihr lieben Omba-Bootcamp-Jungs

Gaaaanz viel Spaß, passt auf euch auf und seid ja artig - da so weit abseits der Zivilisation... 

Tschöööööö - die TINA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (4. Juni 2008)

Indianer der ombananischen Prärie, zieht hinaus in die pfälzische Steppe um die Phlilosophie unseres Gottes "Omba" hinaus zu tragen. Erweitert mit Euren Stollenhufen die Grenzen des ombananichen Reiches. Laßt Euch nicht zu sehr vom Feuerwasser beeinflussen. Achtet auf Eure Stollengäule und ganz besonders auf Euch selber, kommt alle gesund wieder!

Euer Häuptling!


----------



## XCRacer (4. Juni 2008)

Wow!  Wie heißt das Zeug?


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (4. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Danke, Danke! @Markus: Wieviele Höhenmeter waren es auf deinem Polar am Dienstag?



1485 HM !


----------



## niki-2 (6. Juni 2008)

Hier ein Termin für alle Daheimgebliebenen: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6580

Schönen Tag

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (6. Juni 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hier ein Termin für alle Daheimgebliebenen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6580
> 
> ...


 
Bin zwar Daheimgeblieben aber nicht Daheim sondern auf dem Werk bis 14Uhr. Fahre Sonntag mit Bick gegen 15Uhr eine Runde.


Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Tobsn (7. Juni 2008)

Bericht aus dem Bootcamp:
Es leben noch alle, zumindest haben noch alle gelebt, als ich sie mit Armin alleingelassen hab.  
Haben sich auch alles sehr gut im fremden Geläuf geschlagen.  
Und noch der Tipp des Tages: Fahre nie blindlings über Brücken!  
Ich will das Video sehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (8. Juni 2008)

Der erste Omba ist daheim  

Großes Dankeschön an Alle  
Hat riesig Spass gemacht, von morgens bis abends. 

Das wichtigste zuerst: keine Verletzten - keine Pannen!!!  

Weiteres später, will erstmal Duschen und was Essen.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## kurzer37 (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo
hier ein Termin für Morgen http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6589 .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (8. Juni 2008)

Die Ombas sind aus dem Bootcamp zurückgekehrt. Der ombananische Geist unseres Häuptlings Cheng war allgegenwärtig und hat uns vor Verletzungen und Pannen bewahrt.





Ein riesengroßes Dankeschön geht an unseren Pfälzer Außenposten Armin, und an Tobias, Christian und Sebastian, die uns zu spektakulären Trails und wunderschönen Aussichtspunkten geführt haben.  

@Tobias: Das Video von der Brücke wird bald kommen, aber man kann es leider nicht so gut erkennen.


----------



## Doesel (9. Juni 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo
> hier ein Termin für Morgen http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6589 .
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Mist, hätte ich doch am WE mal hier reingeschaut  Bin gestern nämlich auch dort in der Gegend unterwegs gewesen (Wehebachtalsperre, Schevenhütte etc). 

Naja, vielleicht beim nächsten Mal!


----------



## Cecil974 (9. Juni 2008)

Nachdem Jule und ich gestern eine erste "Nurombafrauentour" im Aachener Wald gemacht haben (Danke für die Sehenswürdigkeiten ) konnten wir uns davon überzeugen, dass zumindest die zwei alten Männer gesund zurück gekommen sind. Die ersten Fotos waren auf jeden Fall sehr beeindruckend


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> ...Die ersten Fotos waren auf jeden Fall sehr beeindruckend


Vor allem das hier vom zweitältesten Mann


----------



## Tobsn (9. Juni 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Vor allem das hier vom zweitältesten Mann



Alle Achtung 
Ich bin da den Chickenway rechts gefahren  
Sind noch alle Zähne im Kettenblatt? Da setzt man normal sehr heftig auf. 

Wo gibt es die Fotos?


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2008)

Bin auch durch die schmale Rinne aber Pascal hat auch die Stufe genommen  
Bilder: hier und hier

Ralph


----------



## Tobsn (9. Juni 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Bin auch durch die schmale Rinne aber Pascal hat auch die Stufe genommen



Nicht schlecht.  
Die Stelle fahren nicht viele.
Noch mehr sind schon runter gerollt.  
Bin bis vor ca 6 Monaten auch immer die Stufe gefahren, wurde aber immer tiefer (ausgewaschener) und bin dann irgend wann mal heftig aufgesetzt und fast gestürzt. Jetzt fahr ich da lieber Chickenway. Muss die Stufe mal wieder angehen, ist ne Kopf Sache.


----------



## XCRacer (9. Juni 2008)

Der Bericht, sowie die ersten Bilder !

Edit: An die Urlauber und und Mittwochsmorgenfahrer! Wir wär's mit 'ner feinen Tour? Hab freu, äh frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (9. Juni 2008)

Ich könnt heulen, wenn ich die ganzen schönen Traisl seh.
Seid ihr jetzt pfalzinfiziert und fahrt dieses Jahr nochmal hin? 

Freut mich aber, dass das Camp so gelungen war und keiner gestürzt ist.


----------



## talybont (9. Juni 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Ich könnt heulen, wenn ich die ganzen schönen Traisl seh.
> Seid ihr jetzt pfalzinfiziert und fahrt dieses Jahr nochmal hin?


ein paar waren echt yeeehah-verdächtig


----------



## redrace (9. Juni 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Vor allem das hier vom zweitältesten Mann



HUHU
War alles im grünen Bereich und am Rad ist noch alles ganz!! Was ich so mit dem ganzen Dreck des letzten Tages so beurteilen kann!!

Meine Bilder sind hier:
http://redrace.myjalbum.net/Bootcamp-08/
Allerdings nur relativ klein, bei Bedarf einfach ne mail an mich und es gibt sie in Groß!


----------



## PacMan (10. Juni 2008)

So, ich hab nun auch endlich noch ein paar Bilder in das Bootcamp-Album hochgeladen. 25 Bilder auf den ersten Seiten.


----------



## talybont (11. Juni 2008)

fast fertig:


----------



## talybont (12. Juni 2008)

fahrfertig:


----------



## Tobsn (14. Juni 2008)

HALLO
Ist hier jemand? 
Wenn nicht, dann können wir ja den Thread schließen.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (14. Juni 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> HALLO
> Ist hier jemand?
> Wenn nicht, dann können wir ja den Thread schließen.



Tobi, wir sind noch alle ehrfürchtig beeindruckt vom letzten Wochenende  

Feines Rad Armin, kannst es jetzt bergab richtig krachen lassen - ist es nicht das Gleiche welches René bekommt? 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## PacMan (14. Juni 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> ...ist es nicht das Gleiche welches René bekommt?


Jedenfalls ist es nicht dasselbe! 

@Armin: ich bin überrascht! So ein Rad hätte ich nicht von dir erwartet!   Sieht auf jeden Fall schick aus!  

@Tobi: Ja, wir wollen hier in der Eifel gar nicht mehr fahren. Außerdem regnet es gerade schon wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (14. Juni 2008)

Ich bin bis auf Dienstag jeden Tag gefahren, ihr Schlappschwänze !

Das Rad gefällt mir nicht. In erster Linie, weil meins noch nicht da ist.


----------



## Tobsn (14. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...Das Rad gefällt mir nicht. In erster Linie, weil meins noch nicht da ist.



Hab jetzt zwei 







Deins dürfte auch bald kommen.
Halte durch. 

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## Tobsn (14. Juni 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> [email protected]: ich bin überrascht! So ein Rad hätte ich nicht von dir erwartet!   Sieht auf jeden Fall schick aus!  ...



Das ist mein guter Einfluss 
Der hält aber meist nur kurze Zeit, dann verkauft er es wieder


----------



## XCRacer (14. Juni 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hab jetzt zwei


Is klar! Eins davon hat GLS als "verloren" gemeldet 

Nein ich weiß. Ist von deinem Schwager


----------



## talybont (14. Juni 2008)

Das Rad geht wie die Sau, zumindest bergab.
habe heute die Jungfernfahrt im 7GB gemacht, 57 km/4h/1520 hm, mit allen feinen Trails rauf wie runter. Habe etwas gebraucht, bis ich mich an die hohe Front gewöhnt habe, zudem der Lenker mit 635 mm auch recht schmal ist. Aber dann...wollte den Lenker bein Downhill schon loslassen, so ruhig liegt das Bike.  
Berghoch ist nicht so die Domäne. Bis 20% Steigung keinerlei Probleme, aber die 30%-Rampe am Geisberg habe ich in drei Anläufen nicht geschafft.  
Nicht das es am Tempo gefehlt hätte, aber mit einem Wheelie kommt man nicht so gut über Wurzeln und lenken geht auch nicht. Mit ETA ging es auch nur zwei Meter weiter.
Muss aber sagen, dass ich die Rampe mit dem Storck auch erst einmal geschafft habe.  
Highlights sind Gabel und Bremse. Die Marzocchi spricht so sauber an und vermittelt derart viel Sicherheit, dass bin ich einfach nicht gewohnt.
Und die neue XT-Disc ist einfach Klasse, von der Haptik sogar für mich angenehmer als meine alte Juicy 7. Gut das Christian die nicht haben wollte  
Aber: mit Protektoren erntet man im 7GB nur ungläubige Blicke


----------



## FilledBratze (15. Juni 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> HALLO
> Ist hier jemand?
> Wenn nicht, dann können wir ja den Thread schließen.



Gone Riding Ich bin wieder zurück. Das Bein macht nur noch geringfügige Fissematentchen, deswegen werde ich es heute mal riskieren.
Man sieht sich auf den Trails, evtl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (15. Juni 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Aber: mit Protektoren erntet man im 7GB nur ungläubige Blicke



..weil man die da auch nicht braucht


----------



## talybont (15. Juni 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> ..weil man die da auch nicht braucht


wer im Glaushaus sitzt sollte im Keller p...pen   yeeehah


----------



## FilledBratze (15. Juni 2008)

Ich wusste, dass ich da einen Boomerang losschicke. Die Trails im Siebengebirge sind zwar teilweise schwer, aber da überschätzt man sich wenigstens nicht, weil einmal falsch gelenkt 100m freier Fall bedeuten können. Außerdem fährt man eh meistens steile Rampen hoch. Genau das Revier, wo ich gerne spiele.


----------



## MausD (15. Juni 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...nicht dasselbe...


----------



## GeDe (16. Juni 2008)

Ich war am sonntag hier unterwegs.

Grüße GeDe

http://www.eifel-mtb-guide.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1&Itemid=8


----------



## Handlampe (16. Juni 2008)

Als Ombasympatisant wünsche ich bei den nächsten diversen Veranstaltungen z.B. im Pfälzer Wald schriftliche Benachrichtigungen.

Immer wieder ärgerlich, das die beiden Foren getrennt wurden. Hätte ich das mit dem Bootcamp früher gewusst, wären wir sicher mit ein paar Jungs vom TT mitgefahren.


----------



## talybont (16. Juni 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Immer wieder ärgerlich, das die beiden Foren getrennt wurden. Hätte ich das mit dem Bootcamp früher gewusst, wären wir sicher mit ein paar Jungs vom TT mitgefahren.


Eben drum haben wir nix gesagt  
Stehe Euch aber gerne als Guide zur Verfügung.


----------



## kurzer37 (16. Juni 2008)

Hy Jungs
am Mittwoch um 15Uhr fahre Ich eine Runde falls jemand mitfahren möchte bitte melden.
Hier eintragen http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6650

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Handlampe (16. Juni 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Eben drum haben wir nix gesagt
> Stehe Euch aber gerne als Guide zur Verfügung.



Na, das ist doch mal ein Wort, Armin....wir kommen gerne drauf zurück


----------



## XCRacer (16. Juni 2008)

GeDe schrieb:


> Ich war am sonntag hier unterwegs.
> 
> Grüße GeDe
> 
> http://www.eifel-mtb-guide.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1&Itemid=8


 
Sehr schön! Wie wäre es mit einem Bericht für unsere Home? 
Nach dem Motto: "Tue Gutes und sprich darüber!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (17. Juni 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, das ist doch mal ein Wort, Armin....wir kommen gerne drauf zurück


Falls es zeitlich bei mir passt, bin ich auch nochmal dabei. Die Haardt ist der Hammer 
Wann geht's los?


----------



## GeDe (17. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Wie wäre es mit einem Bericht für unsere Home?
> Nach dem Motto: "Tue Gutes und sprich darüber!"



Sorry, hab's schon nachgeholt, hast PM.


----------



## Tobsn (17. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Falls es zeitlich bei mir passt, bin ich auch nochmal dabei. Die Haardt ist der Hammer
> Wann geht's los?



Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag gehts an die Haardt. 
Sagt einfach bescheid, da gibt es für Euch noch einiges zuerfahren.


----------



## XCRacer (17. Juni 2008)

GeDe schrieb:


> Sorry, hab's schon nachgeholt, hast PM.


ähhh... nö, hab keine pm


----------



## GeDe (17. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ähhh... nö, hab keine pm



hab' an Deine interne Mailadresse geschrieben. War aber schon spät ( nach der Kirmes ) überprüfe das heute abend nochmal.  

Bye, Bye


----------



## commencal blanc (17. Juni 2008)

Servus miteinander,

wollte nochmal einen freundlichen Gruß aus dem Schwabenland da lassen.
Bin am Wochenende noch mal im Lande.
Allerdings immernoch ohne Bike - das Drittbike fehlt  !

Ciaociao

Patrick


----------



## XCRacer (17. Juni 2008)

Hi Patrick. Würde dir gerne ein Leihbike fürs WE zur Verfügung stellen. Aber die werden dir zu klein sein...


----------



## Cheng (17. Juni 2008)

Meine Damen und Herren Omba´s,

wie sieht es denn nach diversen Veranstaltungen der letzten Wochen noch einmal mit einer richtigen "Omba-Samstags-Tour" aus?
Start zwischen 10 und 12Uhr mit einer großen Truppe. Muss selber nur gegen 17:30Uhr zu Hause sein!


----------



## XCRacer (17. Juni 2008)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (17. Juni 2008)

Bin Samstag "leider" nicht da, sondern rocke am Bodensee!


----------



## rpo35 (17. Juni 2008)

Je nach Startzeit und Wetter bin ich evtl. auch da.


----------



## Cheng (17. Juni 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Je nach Startzeit und Wetter bin ich evtl. auch da.



An der Startzeit können wir arbeiten, am Wetter eher nicht, wobei es nicht schlecht werden soll. Welche Zeit könntest Du denn?
Aus Insiderkreisen weiß ich das die ein oder der andere von weiter anreist!


----------



## rpo35 (17. Juni 2008)

Zwischen 10 und 11 ist ok, meine Große hat Geburtstag und da will ich am späten Nachmittag hin! Ich würde euch dann sagen wann ich am Bahnhof bin oder ob ich mit dem Bike komme.


----------



## To_Si (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

was bedeutet "Omba-Samstags-Tour" genau?

Thomas


----------



## XCRacer (18. Juni 2008)

D.h. das wir Ombas am Samstag eine Tour ab Eschweiler Herrenfeldchen/Eifelstraße fahren. Ca. 60 - 80 km, Mischung aus WAB (Waldautobahn) und Trails. In der Regel für jeden geübten Mountainbiker fahrbar.

BTW: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Markus (Dusty Bottom, ex. McMarki)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeDe (18. Juni 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Markus :b-day

möge die Kraft mit Dir sein.


----------



## kurzer37 (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo Markus
alles gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir und laß dich reich beschenken.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (18. Juni 2008)

Hi Markus, alles Gute natürlich auch von mir. Wie sagt man so schön, Du solltest heute biken gehen!  Feier schön!


----------



## tail-light (18. Juni 2008)

Happy Birthday
Markus!!!

Wünsche dir alles Gute...

TL​


----------



## Cecil974 (18. Juni 2008)

Auch ganz liebe Geburtstagsgrüße von der Tina aus der Eifel. Wünsche dir nen ganz tollen Geburtstag!!









Liebe Grüße Tina


----------



## burns68 (18. Juni 2008)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!!!*


----------



## niki-2 (18. Juni 2008)

Lieber Markus und lass es Dir gutgehen!!!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (18. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank Ihr Lieben,

sollte ich am Samstag Zeit haben, trinken wir ein Bierchen darauf!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MausD (18. Juni 2008)

Auch von mir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Viel Spass beim Feiern  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Omba-Allstars (Marcel Gitarre, Oli Drums, Vokals René) spielen dir bei Gelegenheit ein Geburtstagsständchen aller


----------



## rpo35 (18. Juni 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!!! Feier schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (18. Juni 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Bin Samstag "leider" nicht da, sondern rocke am Bodensee!


Und ich darf mitrocken! 

@Markus: Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!!!


----------



## IGGY (18. Juni 2008)

Von mir auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Ich bin Samstag auch dabei. Ralph wenn du mit dem Rad anreist melde dich mal. Dann kann man zusammen fahren!? Kann schon jemand was über die Route sagen? Ich müßte mich eventuell irgendwo raus tuen, da mein Sohn seinen Schulabgang an seiner Schule feiert.


----------



## HolyBen (18. Juni 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Markus.

Keep on rocking


----------



## commencal blanc (18. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hi Patrick. Würde dir gerne ein Leihbike fürs WE zur Verfügung stellen. Aber die werden dir zu klein sein...



Meinst du wirklich? 
Soo viel kleiner bist du doch nicht.


Happy Birthday auch von mir!


----------



## XCRacer (18. Juni 2008)

Ich bin bekanntermaßen auf relativ kleinen Rädern unterwegs. Da machen ein paar Zentimeter Körpergröße den Unterschied zwischen Wohlfühlen und dem berühmten "Affe-auf-dem-Schleifstein Effekt" aus.


----------



## FilledBratze (18. Juni 2008)

Jieeehaaa Markus! 
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 
Lass es rocken und nicht mehr als zwei Frauen auf einmal


----------



## rpo35 (18. Juni 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> ...Ralph wenn du mit dem Rad anreist melde dich mal. Dann kann man zusammen fahren!?...


Ich werde mich ziemlich spontan entscheiden, da ich am Nachmittag in Roetgen sein will/muß.
Evtl. starte ich auch mit dem Rennrad in Richtung Eifel und bleibe dann direkt in Roetgen. Mal sehen...

Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (18. Juni 2008)

Barcelona im LMB
Hau rein Murat, da geht doch was


----------



## Cheng (18. Juni 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Barcelona im LMB
> Hau rein Murat, da geht doch was




der Termin ist sogar von unserer bekannten Celina!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (18. Juni 2008)

Was issn jetzt mit dem Termin, Herr Häuptling? Pascal ist nicht dabei, da können wir also schon um 10 Uhr los


----------



## rpo35 (18. Juni 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> der Termin ist sogar von unserer bekannten Celina!


Muß ich sie kennen?


----------



## Cheng (18. Juni 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Muß ich sie kennen?



nö, aber ich kenne sie  und der Georg auch!


----------



## talybont (18. Juni 2008)

Dusty Bottoms
auf das Dein Pferd Dich nie abwerfe und Dein Colt niemals klemme  
Hoffentlich hat Dich Stephan mit dem yeehah nicht wieder erschreckt


----------



## RS-Hunter (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo Markus,

noch schnell bevor es zu spät ist ein paar herzliche Geburtstagswünsche und -grüße heute mal aus Ingolstadt.


----------



## To_Si (18. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> .. Ca. 60 - 80 km, Mischung aus WAB (Waldautobahn) und Trails. In der Regel für jeden geübten Mountainbiker fahrbar.
> 
> BTW: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Markus (Dusty Bottom, ex. McMarki)


Uups,
das ist nix fuer mich. Vieleicht spaeter mal. 
Viel Spass im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (19. Juni 2008)

To_Si schrieb:


> Uups,
> das ist nix fuer mich. Vieleicht spaeter mal.
> Viel Spass im Wald


 

Fahre Samstag wieder eine kürzere Tour da Ich Nachtschicht habe hier der Termin auch für Frauen und Luschen geeignet. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6665

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Doesel (19. Juni 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Fahre Samstag wieder eine kürzere Tour da Ich Nachtschicht habe hier der Termin auch für Frauen und Luschen geeignet.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6665
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Hi Michael,
ich meld mich bei dir wenns klappen sollte 

Gruß
Mark


----------



## commencal blanc (19. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich bin bekanntermaßen auf relativ kleinen Rädern unterwegs. Da machen ein paar Zentimeter Körpergröße den Unterschied zwischen Wohlfühlen und dem berühmten "Affe-auf-dem-Schleifstein Effekt" aus.



Fahr normalerweise Rahmengröße 48!
43 könnte aber auch passen ;-)!
Ich frag bei Zaffa mal an. Vielleicht vermietet der ja eins!

Radklamotten habe ich mal eingepackt....


----------



## Xxmurax (19. Juni 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Barcelona im LMB
> Hau rein Murat, da geht doch was



wie dumm dass ich einen job hier habe


----------



## XCRacer (19. Juni 2008)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Vielleicht vermietet der ja eins!


Komm einfach 20 min vor der Treff-Zeit zu mir, dann schauen wir mal. Kann dir nur einen von den beiden alten Stahlgäulen anbietet. Muss erstmal sehen, ob man die Sattelstütze noch bewegen kann. Wie groß bist du genau?


----------



## Cheng (19. Juni 2008)

Termin für Samstag!


----------



## To_Si (20. Juni 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Fahre Samstag wieder eine kürzere Tour da Ich Nachtschicht habe hier der Termin auch für Frauen und Luschen geeignet.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6665
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37


Nettes Angebot aber diesen Samstag geht leider nicht. 
Lass mich wissen wenn du mal wieder eine Picknikfahrt veranstaltest.

Thomas


----------



## SmartSam (20. Juni 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Fahre Samstag wieder eine kürzere Tour da Ich Nachtschicht habe hier der Termin auch für Frauen und Luschen geeignet.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6665
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Ausgerechnet diesen Samstag klappts bei mir auch nicht


----------



## IGGY (20. Juni 2008)

Ich stehe Samstag um 11 Uhr am Unterstand der WBTS!


----------



## Cheng (20. Juni 2008)

perfekt Ingo!!

@langsamere Ombas: lasst mich bitte nicht mit den beiden Rennkanonen alleine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (20. Juni 2008)

To_Si schrieb:


> Nettes Angebot aber diesen Samstag geht leider nicht.
> Lass mich wissen wenn du mal wieder eine Picknikfahrt veranstaltest.
> 
> Thomas


 

Die nächste ist am Dienstagmorgen mit Wheeler geplant.Abfahrt gegen 10.30Uhr in Zweifall.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## IGGY (20. Juni 2008)

Um 14 Uhr muß ich wieder in Knolle sein. Werde mich dann eventuell irgendwo ausklinken!
Bis Morgen


----------



## HolyBen (20. Juni 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> perfekt Ingo!!
> 
> @langsamere Ombas: lasst mich bitte nicht mit den beiden Rennkanonen alleine!



Ähhhh - es gibt keine langsameren Ombas als Dich.


----------



## FilledBratze (20. Juni 2008)

Werd mit meinem Bein mal wieder mein Glück versuchen. Klinke mich aber aus, wenns mir zu holprig oder zu anstrengend wird. Bis morgen dann.


----------



## IGGY (20. Juni 2008)

Ingo alias Twiggy kommt auch mit!


----------



## commencal blanc (20. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Komm einfach 20 min vor der Treff-Zeit zu mir, dann schauen wir mal. Kann dir nur einen von den beiden alten Stahlgäulen anbietet. Muss erstmal sehen, ob man die Sattelstütze noch bewegen kann. Wie groß bist du genau?



Alte Stahlgäule find ich geil !
Überlege mir ernsthaft aus der Fahrradstation ein uralt Wheeler MTB mitzunehmen. Immerhin komplette LX Ausstattung! 21 Gang und Starrgabel!

Bin seit Donnerstag irgendwie immer mehr erkältet.
Lasse das biken daher doch mal besser!
War heute beim zaffer. Vermieträder hat er z.Zt. nicht.
Aber vielleicht lasse ich mir ein Delirium aufbauen!

Wie zu frieden bist du mit deinem?

Gruß aus Inden!
Und allen eine schöne Tour!

Patrick


----------



## niki-2 (20. Juni 2008)

Bin morgen auch dabei!

Können Thorsten doch nicht alleine lassen!


----------



## XCRacer (20. Juni 2008)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> ... Aber vielleicht lasse ich mir ein Delirium aufbauen!
> 
> Wie zu frieden bist du mit deinem?...


Hat mir anderthalb Jahre treue Dienste geleistet. Bin zufrieden.

Hätte dir einen Rahmen anzubieten. Meiner steht zum Verkauf. Möchte meinen Fuhrpark ausdünnen.


----------



## rpo35 (20. Juni 2008)

Ich werde morgen wohl doch 'ne Runde Rennrad fahren. Wird mir zeitlich sonst zu knapp. Aber die Saison ist ja noch lang 

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (20. Juni 2008)

Schade Ralph. Habe gedacht man sieht sich nochmal


----------



## XCRacer (20. Juni 2008)

Da haste nix verpasst. Der sieht genau so alt aus wie immer


----------



## rpo35 (20. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Da haste nix verpasst. Der sieht genau so alt aus wie immer


Dafür werd' ich immer schneller. Mit fuffzig mach ich euch alle platt


----------



## To_Si (20. Juni 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Die nächste ist am Dienstagmorgen mit Wheeler geplant.Abfahrt gegen 10.30Uhr in Zweifall.
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37


Nochmals danke fuer die Einladung,
aber Vormittags in der Woche ist bei mir quasi nicht moeglich.
Thomas


----------



## talybont (20. Juni 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Dafür werd' ich immer schneller. Mit fuffzig mach ich euch alle platt


Träum weiter Opa!


----------



## rpo35 (20. Juni 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Träum weiter Opa!


Wenn du so alt bist wie ich, gehst du doch schon in den Vorruhestand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tail-light (20. Juni 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Fahre Samstag wieder eine kürzere Tour da Ich Nachtschicht habe hier der Termin auch für Frauen und Luschen geeignet.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6665
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37


 
Hi Michael,

wenn Dix morgen mit Cheng & Co fährt, fahre ich vielleicht mit dir mit.
Würde mich dann aber vorher noch mal melden!!!

TL


----------



## kurzer37 (21. Juni 2008)

tail-light schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> wenn Dix morgen mit Cheng & Co fährt, fahre ich vielleicht mit dir mit.
> Würde mich dann aber vorher noch mal melden!!!
> ...


 
Hallo Ina
dann rufe bitte ab 14 Uhr auf Handy oder @Home71359 an. Stehe dann auf.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (21. Juni 2008)

Wetter wird gut 
"Am Vormittag klingt letzter Regen ab und im weiteren Verlauf bleibt bei Aufhellungen trocken. Höchsttemperaturen von 21 bis 24 Grad, in der Hocheifel rund 19 Grad. Meist schwacher Wind. "


----------



## FilledBratze (21. Juni 2008)

Ich tu mich mal raus. Bin jetzt erst aufgestanden. Übernehme heute Pascals Rolle


----------



## commencal blanc (21. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hat mir anderthalb Jahre treue Dienste geleistet. Bin zufrieden.
> 
> Hätte dir einen Rahmen anzubieten. Meiner steht zum Verkauf. Möchte meinen Fuhrpark ausdünnen.



Nur einen Rahmen?
Ein Komplettbike brauch ich. Rahmen ist ja theoretisch okay.
Aber Einzelkomponentenkauf ist immer so unverhältnismäßig teuer!

Hab mir mal ein Angebot bei Zaffer machen lassen.
Nachdem ich ja wochenlang nach dem gebrauchten Schnäpchen gesucht habe !

Rahmen:		Delirium Hardtail						
Farbe:		Kobaltblau						
Gabel/Dämpfer: 		Reba Race oder Fox f32 100RL weiß						
Steuersatz:		Ritchey WCS						
Vorbau:		Ritchey WCS						
Lenker:		Ritchey WCS Straightbar						
Stütze:		Ritchey WCS						
Griffe/Band:		Ritchey WCS						
Sattel:		Selle San Marco Ponza						
Schalthebel:		XT						
Schaltwerk:		XT						
Umwerfer:		XT						
Kette:		          XT						
Kassette:		XT						
Kurbel&Lager:		XT						
Bremse:		Juicy 7 185mm-160						
Radsatz:		Crossride Disc schwarz						
      "								
Reifen:		Conti Mountainking 2,3						
Schläuche:		AV13						

Dann würde/müsste/sollte ich allerdings mein Commencal verkaufen!
Jemand Interesse?


----------



## XCRacer (21. Juni 2008)

Bericht der heutigen Tour mit Fotos!


----------



## IGGY (21. Juni 2008)

Hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch! Bis zum nächsten mal 
Warum bin ich auf keinem Foto?


----------



## XCRacer (21. Juni 2008)

Bist zu weit vorne gefahren


----------



## IGGY (21. Juni 2008)

Ne diesmal nicht


----------



## RS-Hunter (22. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bericht der heutigen Tour mit Fotos!



Danke René! Mal wieder ein schöner Bericht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (22. Juni 2008)

Becken volllaufen lassen, einmal tief durchgeatmet und schwups, war die Cam im Wasser. Wann ist noch mal der nächste Lakejump geplant?


----------



## commencal blanc (22. Juni 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Danke René! Mal wieder ein schöner Bericht.



Hoffe beim nächsten Besuch komme ich nochmal mit!
Vielleicht mit neuem Bike


----------



## kurzer37 (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo
hier ein Termin für Dienstag.  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6687 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## IGGY (22. Juni 2008)

@Ralph
Sollstest deinen Wasserhahn mal entkalken


----------



## rpo35 (22. Juni 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> @Ralph
> Sollstest deinen Wasserhahn mal entkalken


...kaum zu glauben, aber die Cam war tatsächlich unter Wasser. "Dat Wasser von Oche es joot"


----------



## XCRacer (22. Juni 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Becken volllaufen lassen, einmal tief durchgeatmet und schwups, war die Cam im Wasser. Wann ist noch mal der nächste Lakejump geplant?


Mach doch mal eine Fotoserie von einer laufenden Geschirrspülmaschine. Gibt bestimmt einzigartige Aufnahmen


----------



## rpo35 (22. Juni 2008)

Isch abe gar keine Spülmaschine


----------



## talybont (22. Juni 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Isch abe gar keine Spülmaschine


Doch, Jule


----------



## rpo35 (22. Juni 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Doch, Jule


Ok, dann ist meine Spülmaschine eben bei 'nem Festival


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (22. Juni 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ok, dann ist meine Spülmaschine eben bei 'nem Festival


Hat die so ein langes Netzkabel? Respekt!


----------



## Cecil974 (23. Juni 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ok, dann ist meine Spülmaschine eben bei 'nem Festival



Solche Sprüche geben Karmapunktabzüge


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2008)

Sag das Armin und nicht mir


----------



## talybont (23. Juni 2008)

ein bischen Spass muss sein, dadumm dadumm dideldidumm


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> ...Spass muss sein...


 sprach Wallenstein, und schob die Eier mit hinein...


----------



## XCRacer (23. Juni 2008)

Mal abgesehen, von den Terminen in meiner Signatur wird's nochmal Zeit für eine w*OMBA*ts-Tour (frei nach den wombats aus den USA  ). Also frauentauglich, homullus-tauglich und manus-aegrotus-tauglich...

(Da wo nicht Abiturienten Lateinisch nachgucken >>? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (24. Juni 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> sprach Wallenstein, und schob die Eier mit hinein...


 
Du wärest besser Lehrer geworden,hast zu allem einen Kommentar.


----------



## niki-2 (24. Juni 2008)

Mittwochstour?

Bin natürlich dabei!
Bringe noch einen Gast mit. Wenns möglich ist müssen wir das Tempo aber ein wenig zügeln.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Jule (24. Juni 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Hat die so ein langes Netzkabel?


 
Ja! Und es ist sogar aus Gummi!
Ich bin am Wochenende 'ne Runde mit Pascal geflogen.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (24. Juni 2008)

cool! aber der Pascal sieht sehr unentspannt aus!


----------



## PacMan (24. Juni 2008)

Ohne zwei Räder unter'm Hintern fühle ich mich einfach nicht wohl.


----------



## Jule (24. Juni 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> cool! aber der Pascal sieht sehr unentspannt aus!


Er befindet sich ja auch grade in der mentalen Vorbereitungsphase zum dreifachen Salto. 

@Herrn Racer: Ist die Tour auch costae-aegrotus-tauglich? Dann bringe ich den Spülwasser-Fotografen  mit.


----------



## HolyBen (24. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen, von den Terminen in meiner Signatur wird's nochmal Zeit für eine w*OMBA*ts-Tour (frei nach den wombats aus den USA  ). Also frauentauglich, homullus-tauglich und manus-aegrotus-tauglich...
> 
> (Da wo nicht Abiturienten Lateinisch nachgucken >>? )



Da wäre ich doch dabei.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (24. Juni 2008)

Schöne Runde heute mit dem Kurzen und branderstier. Hier die Fotos:
http://picasaweb.google.de/Teamaixweb/MTB24062008


----------



## XCRacer (24. Juni 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> @Herrn Racer: Ist die Tour auch costae-aegrotus-tauglich? Dann bringe ich den Spülwasser-Fotografen  mit.


Sehr geehrte Frl. Jule. Meinen Sie jetzt am Samstag? Dann Ja!


----------



## Cecil974 (24. Juni 2008)

Och Manno. Luschentauglich und ich kann nicht. Son Ärger  Dafür vergnüge ich mich mit ca. 80 Kindern und paar Betreuern aufm Sportplatz (Ferienwoche) und darf mal wieder richtig schön Kind sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (24. Juni 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> ...Spülwasser-Fotografen..


War kein Spüli drin. Kann man sehr gut am nicht vorhandenen Schaum erkennen.


----------



## XCRacer (24. Juni 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Och Manno. Luschentauglich und ich kann nicht. Son Ärger  Dafür vergnüge ich mich mit ca. 80 Kindern und paar Betreuern aufm Sportplatz (Ferienwoche) und darf mal wieder richtig schön Kind sein


Samstag nix Luschentauglich  Es sei denn, es wird gesondert auf Formular LT0608 eingefordert!


----------



## kurzer37 (24. Juni 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Schöne Runde heute mit dem Kurzen und branderstier. Hier die Fotos:
> http://picasaweb.google.de/Teamaixweb/MTB24062008


 

Wir dh. Kurzer37,Wheeler und Branderstier aus Freundhaben Heute eine Tour durch die Vergangenheit des Hürtgenwaldes gemacht. Es wurde der Weg der Amerikaner durch das Kalltal nach Kommerscheidt gewählt. Dieser führte wie auch 1944 zum Kartoffelbaum-Pilgerdenkmal-Vossenack vorbei an der dortigen Kirche, über den Kalltrial welcher im original nachgefahren wurde zur Kallbrücke. (Mestrenger Mühle) Hier eine kurze Riegelpause und weiter über Wanderweg Nr.8 nach Kommerscheidt. Kurz vorher noch eine Wahnsinns Aussicht auf die Mühle und rüber nach Vossenack. Von Kommerscheidt die Bunkerstrasse von 1939 zu den Westwallbunkern 131,135,132,140 welche noch erhalten und zu besichtigen sind , vorbei am Wasserbunker nach Strauch. Über Rollesbroich zur Kalltalsperre und hoch zum Jägerhaus.Hier trennten sich unsere Wege und Wheeler und Ich fuhren zum Paternoster und über einen Trail ins Solchbachtal nach Zweifall.

Eine super Runde bei bestem Wetter mit klasse Typen.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Jule (24. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Frl. Jule. Meinen Sie jetzt am Samstag?


Wenn ich das mal so genau wüßte....


Ich meine halt die nächste Luschentour für einen Kranken und eine Lusche.


----------



## rpo35 (24. Juni 2008)

@Herr xc-schnecke: Kannste mal Klartext schreiben? ;-)


----------



## XCRacer (25. Juni 2008)

Sehr geehrte Frl. Jule ! Woher wollen sie wissen, ob ihr Lebenabschnittgefährte bei der eventuell stattfinden Luschentour, krank sein wird, da der Termin ja noch nicht festgelegt wurde?

Samstag nix Luschentour! Außer auf besonderem Wunsch (Hierzu Formular LT0608 ausfüllen  )

Sollte der Herr Spülbeckentaucher sich beim Fotografieren unter Wasser ein Schnüpsgen geholt haben, oder derzeit sonstige eventuell altersbedingte Leiden haben, ist er und auch Sie, Fräulein Jule, gerne eingeladen.

Die Reisegeschwindigkeit wird den Passagieren abgepasst !


----------



## XCRacer (25. Juni 2008)

_"Heute wechselnd, teils stark bewölkt und zeitweise schauerartiger Regen, örtlich mit kräftigen Gewittern. Im Nachmittagsverlauf lockern die Wolken von Westen her auf und es wird trockener."_

Das tuen wir uns aber nicht an, gell Dieter?

Fahr du am Nachmittag. Da soll's besser werden. Ich werde zu meiner jungen Liebe in den Keller gehen.


----------



## niki-2 (25. Juni 2008)

Werde heute nicht fahren bei dem bescheidenen Wetter

Rene: Wie schauts denn morgen früh aus? Könnten die Tour doch auf morgen verschieben!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## niki-2 (25. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> _"Heute wechselnd, teils stark bewölkt und zeitweise schauerartiger Regen, örtlich mit kräftigen Gewittern. Im Nachmittagsverlauf lockern die Wolken von Westen her auf und es wird trockener."_
> 
> Das tuen wir uns aber nicht an, gell Dieter?
> 
> Fahr du am Nachmittag. Da soll's besser werden. Ich werde zu meiner jungen Liebe in den Keller gehen.



Sehr weise! Kann aber heute nachmittag nicht! Aber was ist mit morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (25. Juni 2008)

@ René Am Samstag wieder um 14 Uhr an der WBTS? Ich habe mich schonmal für den Termin eingetragen. Kai kommt auch noch mit!


----------



## XCRacer (25. Juni 2008)

@Iggy: Ja ist OK!

@nikki: Habe heute erst um 0.30 Feierabend. D.h. ich werde erst um 1.30 Uhr zu Hause sein. Möchte dann morgen was länger schlafen. Ich kann und werde daher erst am Nachmittag radeln.


----------



## niki-2 (25. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> @Iggy: Ja ist OK!
> 
> @nikki: Habe heute erst um 0.30 Feierabend. D.h. ich werde erst um 1.30 Uhr zu Hause sein. Möchte dann morgen was länger schlafen. Ich kann und werde daher erst am Nachmittag radeln.



OK. kann leider nur morgen früh! Muß dann am Nachmittag arbeiten. Fahredann alleine.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Jule (27. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Sollte der Herr Spülbeckentaucher sich beim Fotografieren unter Wasser ein Schnüpsgen geholt haben, oder derzeit sonstige eventuell altersbedingte Leiden haben, ist er und auch Sie, Fräulein Jule, gerne eingeladen.
> Die Reisegeschwindigkeit wird den Passagieren abgepasst !


 
Oh, danke für die Einladung. 
Herr Ralph "die Rippe" Patzel ist mittlerweile aber wieder so gesund, daß er mich jetzt doch verläßt, um irgendwo in Süddeutschland Rennrad zu fahren. 
Wir rücken dann ein anderes Mal an.

Dann laßt es mal schön krachen morgen.
Ich weiß vor allem von einem Herrn P. D., daß er in den letzten Wochen eher faul war und es bitter nötig hat. Also, bitte schön hart rannehmen, ja?


----------



## rpo35 (27. Juni 2008)

Jo tschüßgen, bis Montag


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (27. Juni 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Also, bitte schön hart rannehmen, ja?



oh weh !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (27. Juni 2008)

Viel Erfolg, Ralph!



Jule schrieb:


> Also, bitte schön hart rannehmen, ja?


Womit hab ich das denn verdient?


----------



## Cheng (27. Juni 2008)

Viel Spaß allen Ombas, Georg und ich werden uns heute auch für 3 Wochen verabschieden und den ein oder anderen Hügel der karnischen Alpen vernaschen!

Viel Spaß Euch bei den Omba-Touren ohne uns!


----------



## Jule (27. Juni 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> Georg und ich werden uns heute auch für 3 Wochen verabschieden und den ein oder anderen Hügel der karnischen Alpen vernaschen!


 
Ach, ist es schon soweit? Da wünsche ich euch ganz viel Spaß dabei und ganz viel schönes Wetter! 

Alle fahren weg.....manno....


----------



## XCRacer (27. Juni 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> ...Georg und ich werden uns heute auch für 3 Wochen verabschieden...


Viel Spaß und kommt gesund wieder. Solltet ihr dennoch stürzen, immer schön Yiiihaaa rufen!


----------



## niki-2 (27. Juni 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> Viel Spaß allen Ombas, Georg und ich werden uns heute auch für 3 Wochen verabschieden und den ein oder anderen Hügel der karnischen Alpen vernaschen!
> 
> Viel Spaß Euch bei den Omba-Touren ohne uns!



Schönen Urlaub und nicht so viel trinken lieber mehr biken!!


----------



## PacMan (27. Juni 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> braucht Trail-Asyl :-(


Sollen wir Sonntag 'ne Luschen-Runde drehen? Oder bist du schon zum Rennradeln verabredet?


----------



## Jule (27. Juni 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Sollen wir Sonntag 'ne Luschen-Runde drehen?


Sehr gerne. 
Aber bitte ganz weit weg im Ombaland.


----------



## kurzer37 (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde
habe am Sonntag Urlaub und fahre gegen 10.30Uhr eine Runde , also falls jemand lust hat eine Runde mit zufahren bitte melden.
@Thorsten und Georg schönen Urlaub und kommt gesund nach Hause.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (28. Juni 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Sehr gerne.
> Aber bitte ganz weit weg im Ombaland.


Ich dachte da an eine langgezogene Runde (evtl von Aachen aus) durch's Kalltal und hinter Nideggen herum zurück. Oder so. Muss ich morgen mal schauen, wie weit das ist. Wie weit darf's denn werden? Genug Zeit für 100km?

Sonst noch jemand Interesse?


----------



## XCRacer (28. Juni 2008)

Wie wärs mit Kuchen essen in Schmidt? Nix von Aachen aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeDe (28. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Kuchen essen in Schmidt? Nix von Aachen aus



Dannn würde ich auch zu Kaffee und Kuchen in Schmidt auftauchen.
Teilt mal mit wenn es so ist und den Treffpunkt/Zeit.

Grüße
GeDe


----------



## charly245 (28. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Kuchen essen in Schmidt? Nix von Aachen aus



Hallo Rene,

bleibt es bei dem Treffpunkt WBTS um 14Uhr?
Wo soll es denn hingehen?

LG
Kai


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (28. Juni 2008)

Pascal,
komme Dich gegen 13.00 h abholen


----------



## XCRacer (28. Juni 2008)

charly245 schrieb:


> bleibt es bei dem Treffpunkt WBTS um 14Uhr?
> Wo soll es denn hingehen?


Ja bleibt dabei. Grobe Richtung Kalltal. Mehr Gedanken habe ich mir noch nicht gemacht 

Bis gleich!


----------



## Jule (28. Juni 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Wie weit darf's denn werden? Genug Zeit für 100km?



Es darf ruhig weit werden. Dreistellig wär' toll. 
Ich will nur um 20:45 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein. 
Und starten können wir auch in Eschweiler...


----------



## MausD (28. Juni 2008)

Ist mir leider zu spät und zu weit und ich muss auch noch was vorbereiten.
Wer allerdings anschließen oder vorher schon Lust hat (auch die Nichtradler) kann bei mir im Garten zum Public-Viewing kommen, aber nur wenn es keinen Regen gibt, sonst wirds was eng in der Hüttn. Bier ist schön kalt und als Vorprogramm zum Fußball gibt es GH-Rock-Garden I.
Voranmeldung bitte per Mail oder hier.

Marcel


----------



## PacMan (28. Juni 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Es darf ruhig weit werden. Dreistellig wär' toll.
> Ich will nur um 20:45 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein.
> Und starten können wir auch in Eschweiler...


Das klingt doch gut. René würde auch mitkommen. (Dann verfahren wir uns wenigstens schon mal nicht.)
Bleibt also nur die Frage, wann wir losfahren? Vielleicht können wir es so legen, dass der Kurze auch noch mitfahren kann. Michael, hättest du Lust dazu? Dann könnten wir uns vielleicht gegen 11:00 Uhr am Gottfriedskreuz treffen. Also Abfahrt 10:00 Uhr am Eschweiler HBF.
Macht das Sinn? Andere Vorschläge?

Hier ist schon mal der Termin.

Ich versuche gleich mal 'ne Runde zu planen. Kuchen in Schmidt ist super. Und dann vielleicht so grob im Bogen Obermaubach, Meroder Wald zurück.

@GeDe: ich kann leider nicht abschätzen, wann wir in Schmidt sein könnten. Vielleicht so gegen 13:00 - 13:30 Uhr? Aber da kann René nachher vermutlich noch was zu sagen.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (28. Juni 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Ist mir leider zu spät und zu weit und ich muss auch noch was vorbereiten.
> Wer allerdings anschließen oder vorher schon Lust hat (auch die Nichtradler) kann bei mir im Garten zum Public-Viewing kommen, aber nur wenn es keinen Regen gibt, sonst wirds was eng in der Hüttn. Bier ist schön kalt und als Vorprogramm zum Fußball gibt es GH-Rock-Garden I.
> Voranmeldung bitte per Mail oder hier.
> 
> Marcel



Also ich bin dabei


----------



## PacMan (28. Juni 2008)

Bin gerade 'ne Runde mit meinem neuen Rad gefahren. Fährt sich super! Angenehm aufrechte Sitzposition, gute Bewegungsfreiheit, minimales Gewicht und einzigartige Wendigkeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (28. Juni 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Wer allerdings anschließen oder vorher schon Lust hat (auch die Nichtradler) kann bei mir im Garten zum Public-Viewing kommen, aber nur wenn es keinen Regen gibt, sonst wirds was eng in der Hüttn.



Also, wenn Frauen zum Fußball gucken erlaubt sind, dann komme ich gerne nach der Tour noch vorbei. Ich hole auch freiwillig und ohne zu murren Bier aus'm Kühlschrank. 

@Kris Holm: 10:00 Uhr HBF ist super. Ich komm' aber vielleicht einen Zug früher und parke 'nen Pulli, Beinlinge und die Lampen bei dir, ja? 

Bis morgen!
Jule


----------



## PacMan (28. Juni 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Ich komm' aber vielleicht einen Zug früher und parke 'nen Pulli, Beinlinge und die Lampen bei dir, ja?


Klar, kein Thema!


----------



## kurzer37 (28. Juni 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Michael, hättest du Lust dazu? Dann könnten wir uns vielleicht gegen 11:00 Uhr am Gottfriedskreuz treffen.


 

Das ist mir ein wenig zuviel des Guten , fahre morgen lieber ein wenig langsamer.
Also schönen Sonntag und viel Spass.


----------



## XCRacer (29. Juni 2008)

So bin auch wiedermal online.

Äh, der Reihe nach: 
1. Public Dingens bei Plauzi-Bär Evo II, ich bin dabei 
2. 13:30 Uhr Schmidt, Wildpark ist realistisch.
3. Michael, du Nuss! Komm' mit! Kannst dich ja zwischendurch raus tun.
4. Bericht von heute gestern kommt gleich. Edit: Hier!


----------



## burns68 (29. Juni 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Ist mir leider zu spät und zu weit und ich muss auch noch was vorbereiten.
> Wer allerdings anschließen oder vorher schon Lust hat (auch die Nichtradler) kann bei mir im Garten zum Public-Viewing kommen, aber nur wenn es keinen Regen gibt, sonst wirds was eng in der Hüttn. Bier ist schön kalt und als Vorprogramm zum Fußball gibt es GH-Rock-Garden I.
> Voranmeldung bitte per Mail oder hier.
> 
> Marcel



Ich komme auch!!!!


----------



## MausD (29. Juni 2008)

burns68 schrieb:


> Ich komme auch!!!!



@all Ich bin ab 16 Uhr im Garten und rock mich schon mal warm 
P.S. Grill steht auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (29. Juni 2008)

Zum rudelglotzen bin ich woanders verabredet, ich komme vorher mal kurz vorbei und greife was Fleisch ab.


----------



## kurzer37 (29. Juni 2008)

Hat den keiner Lust eine gemütliche Runde zu fahren ?

Gruß
Kurzer37

War erst laufen und werde gegen 14Uhr radeln.


----------



## MausD (29. Juni 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ...und greife was Fleisch ab.


Wie Fleisch abgreifen , ich hab nur gesagt ich hab den Grill aufgebaut


----------



## talybont (29. Juni 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hat den keiner Lust eine gemütliche Runde zu fahren ?


Die wollen fahren, keine Stehversuche machen!!!!!


----------



## kurzer37 (29. Juni 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Die wollen fahren, keine Stehversuche machen!!!!!


 
Kann ja nicht jeder so rasen wie Du  und ausserdem fahre Ich die Trails langsamer weil Ich ja heil ankommen möchte. Muß ja noch hungrige Mäuler stopfen. Aber da kennst du Jungspund ja nichts von, soweit mußt du erst mal kommen.


----------



## talybont (29. Juni 2008)

Kann mir ja zur Anschauung mal ein paar Gartenzwerge in den Hof stellen.


----------



## PacMan (29. Juni 2008)

Hey, seid lieb zueinander! 

Während der Rest der Nation Fußball guckt, habe ich mal 'nen Bericht der heutigen Tour geschrieben. Da sind auch ein paar sehenswerte Videos verlinkt!

Und? Wie steht's gerade beim Fußball?


----------



## kurzer37 (29. Juni 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Hey, seid lieb zueinander!
> 
> Während der Rest der Nation Fußball guckt, habe ich mal 'nen Bericht der heutigen Tour geschrieben. Da sind auch ein paar sehenswerte Videos verlinkt!
> 
> Und? Wie steht's gerade beim Fußball?


 

Hy Murat

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Du alter Spanier.Ihr habt wesentlich besser gespielt als wir.


----------



## XCRacer (29. Juni 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Da sind auch ein paar sehenswerte Videos verlinkt!


Wenn ich jetzt sehe, wie die 140mm beinah komplett eintauchen, weiß ich wie es passiert ist


----------



## Jule (30. Juni 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Da sind auch ein paar sehenswerte Videos verlinkt!



Ich sollte beim Filmen mal die Klappe halten....."Ihr seid doch alle Amok"...

Ich fand die Tour sehr schön! 
@MausD: Danke nochmal für die tolle Bewirtung danach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (30. Juni 2008)

Wie sieht es mit Mittwochmorgen aus? Werde bei dem Wetter eine Runde fahren.


----------



## Tobsn (30. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt sehe, wie die 140mm beinah komplett eintauchen, weiß ich wie es passiert ist



Ne, daran lag es nicht.
Die ist erst eingetaucht, als es zu spät war.
Sattel zu hoch und auch noch drauf zu sitzen, sollte man an so einer Stelle unterlassen 
Du warst schlicht zu passiv und zu weit vorne.

Gruß


----------



## XCRacer (30. Juni 2008)

Also die Sattelstütze war versenkt  Habe ich mir bei dem Rad mal angewöhnt. Mir ist auch irgendwie das Vorderrad nach rechts weggedreht. War vielleicht was zu verkrampft und stand zu sehr unter Druck (Pascal vorgelegt, Frauen am Set)


----------



## blackseal (30. Juni 2008)

...jedenfalls ist das anhand des videos zu urteilen ein wirklich klassischer stunt geworden. formvollendet eben. hoffentlich hast weder du noch dein neues rad da schaden genommen.


----------



## talybont (30. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Also die Sattelstütze war versenkt  Habe ich mir bei dem Rad mal angewöhnt. Mir ist auch irgendwie das Vorderrad nach rechts weggedreht. War vielleicht was zu verkrampft und stand zu sehr unter Druck (Pascal vorgelegt, Frauen am Set)


Ist wie bei der Marine: eine Frau an Bord bringt Unglück! :duck:
Aber Dein Gesäß hätte noch etwas mehr nach hinten gemußt. An der Gabel liegt es bestimmt nicht: Du fährst die gleiche Feder wie Tobi, hast aber bestimmt 15 kg weniger zu tragen.


----------



## XCRacer (30. Juni 2008)

Sagen wir mal so: Meinem Rad gehts besser als mir 

Klar, in erster Linie mein Fehler. Zuviel Last auf dem Vorderrad und so ist's passiert. Trotzdem: Das Eintauchen der Gabel macht die Sache nicht leichter. Mit einem Fully wäre es erst recht schief gegangen. Denn dann federt der Hinterbau auch noch aus und verändert den Winkel noch weiter.

Was soll's! Shit happens! Man lernt nur aus seinen eigenen Fehlern. Die Stelle war übrigens am Kickley.


----------



## IGGY (30. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mir gerade mal das Video angeschaut. Aua aua aua sag ich nur! Aber dir scheint es ja gut zu gehen!?


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (30. Juni 2008)

Ui Ui,

waren gerade auf ner Feierabendtour in der Heide - Super!! Neue Trails kennengelernt - 
Lutz stellt sich am Samstag gerne für eine geführte Tour zur Verfügung  Wie schaut´s aus, Ihr Trailsurfer?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## IGGY (30. Juni 2008)

Uh kacke! Ich wollte ja mit wenn ihr da nochmal fahrt. Aber am SO haben wir Rennen und meine letzte Einheit werde ich am Mi fahren. Naja. War ja nicht das letzte mal oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (30. Juni 2008)

@René. beim Anschauen des Videos ist mir aufgefallen, Du hast das Yeeehah vergessen 
Mach Dir nix draus, bin bei meinem neuen auch schon viermal unfreiwillig abgestiegen, allerdings mit gelungeneren Landungen (dank Protektoren). Man probiert halt mehr aus.


----------



## IGGY (30. Juni 2008)

Sorry ist was offtopic, aber vieleicht hat ja jemand Interesse daran von Euch bevor er in die Bucht geht!
Ich habe noch einen Nobby Nic in 2.25 falt als Snake Skin Version hier rumliegen. Er ist gerademal 56km alt. Also Neu! Hat jemand Interesse? Ich gebe ihn fÃ¼r 20â¬ ab!


----------



## Jule (30. Juni 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> rpo35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Isch abe gar keine Spülmaschine
> ...



Eins......


----------



## Jule (30. Juni 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Ist wie bei der Marine: eine Frau an Bord bringt Unglück! :duck:


Zwei.....


----------



## PacMan (30. Juni 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Lutz stellt sich am Samstag gerne für eine geführte Tour zur Verfügung  Wie schaut´s aus, Ihr Trailsurfer?


Hmm... wahrscheinlich bin ich Samstag Nachmittag in Solingen.  Wenn nicht, dann fahre ich aber gerne mit!

Morgen und übermorgen wird's heiss!  Ich packe mal die Badehose ein und mach vielleicht spontan 'ne FeierAbendTour zum Badesee... aber direkt von Alsdorf aus, mit dem Strassenrad. Aber falls jemand mitplanschen möchte...


----------



## niki-2 (1. Juli 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Mittwochmorgen aus? Werde bei dem Wetter eine Runde fahren.



An was hat der Herr Kurzer denn gedacht? 

Wieviel Zeit hast du?

Ob ich morgen fahren kann entscheidet sich heute Abend. Werde mich dann noch einmal melden.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (1. Juli 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> An was hat der Herr Kurzer denn gedacht?
> 
> Wieviel Zeit hast du?
> 
> ...


 
Habe bis 13.30Uhr Zeit weil wir noch eingeladen sind und an eine Runde durchs Kalltal gedacht mit Trails.Es sei den du hast wieder eine Runde mit Trails in eine andere Richtung.


----------



## PacMan (1. Juli 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Lutz stellt sich am Samstag gerne für eine geführte Tour zur Verfügung  Wie schaut´s aus, Ihr Trailsurfer?


Mein Date in Solingen ist gerade geplatzt. Also bin ich gerne dabei! 

Ich hab Hunger! Bringt mir einer was zu Essen im Büro vorbei?


----------



## talybont (1. Juli 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Zwei.....


Was muss ich für die Drei tun?


----------



## niki-2 (1. Juli 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Habe bis 13.30Uhr Zeit weil wir noch eingeladen sind und an eine Runde durchs Kalltal gedacht mit Trails.Es sei den du hast wieder eine Runde mit Trails in eine andere Richtung.




Hallo Michael,

ich muß leider für morgen absagen!!

Werde mit den Kindern einen Ausflug in die Eifel machen! Kannst aber gerne mit deinen Burschen mitkommen

Wir fahren mit dem Zug und Bikes nach Obermaubach und wollen dort ein weing baden! Nach Hause gehts dann über Großhau Schevenhütte!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (1. Juli 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Mein Date in Solingen ist gerade geplatzt. Also bin ich gerne dabei!
> 
> Ich hab Hunger! Bringt mir einer was zu Essen im Büro vorbei?



müssen die Heidetour leider auf nach Erbsenkopf verschieben - läuft uns ja nicht weg! Ist Iggy ja auch recht


----------



## kurzer37 (1. Juli 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ich muß leider für morgen absagen!!
> 
> ...


 
Geht leider Zeitlich nicht da wir am Mittag zu einem Geburtstag müssen.

Dann bis zum nächsten mal.
Gruß

Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (1. Juli 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> müssen die Heidetour leider auf nach Erbsenkopf verschieben - läuft uns ja nicht weg! Ist Iggy ja auch recht



Ich hätte da für Samstag eine schöne Touralternative!

Soll ich einen Termin machen? Wann wäre es den Herrn denn recht?

Ist 11.00 Uhr genehm?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## FilledBratze (1. Juli 2008)

Also, neue Ombaregel. Jeder Sturz ist ab sofort mit einem beherzten YEEEHAAA anzukündigen, damit Kamerakind Pacman auch Zeit hat, richtig scharf zu stellen


----------



## PacMan (1. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich 'ne gute Idee, Stephan! 
Aber ich war diesmal nicht Kamerakind, sondern Jule. Ich war der Typ im Bild, der noch versucht hat, René festzuhalten. Aber er ist ja leider nicht da gestürzt, wo wir es geplant hatten.


----------



## XCRacer (2. Juli 2008)

Bin Samstag wegen Einsatz in der Firma nicht für Touren zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty Bottoms (2. Juli 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da für Samstag eine schöne Touralternative!
> 
> Soll ich einen Termin machen? Wann wäre es den Herrn denn recht?
> 
> ...




11.00 h ist prima!


----------



## Doesel (2. Juli 2008)

@Kurzer37: wann wolltest du nochmal fahren gehen (nachmittags/abends bzw. Wochenende)? War schon länger nicht mehr unterwegs, und wollte die letzten Gelegenheiten vor dem Urlaub/Umzug nicht ungenutzt verstreichen lassen


----------



## kurzer37 (2. Juli 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> @Kurzer37: wann wolltest du nochmal fahren gehen (nachmittags/abends bzw. Wochenende)? War schon länger nicht mehr unterwegs, und wollte die letzten Gelegenheiten vor dem Urlaub/Umzug nicht ungenutzt verstreichen lassen


 
Am Samstag ab ca. 15Uhr wg. Frühschicht aber von Zweifall aus und gleich ab 10Uhr. Sonne tanken und frische Luft nach 50°C auf dem Werk gestern.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Jule (2. Juli 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...Aber er ist ja leider nicht da gestürzt, wo wir es geplant hatten.


 
Achso, das war alles geplant.....

@Herr Doesel: Was hälst du denn von 'ner Luschentour morgen Abend in Aachen (falls das Wetter paßt)? Ich warte oben, du unten. 

@Herr Talybont: Mach' einfach weiter so...


----------



## PacMan (2. Juli 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da für Samstag eine schöne Touralternative!


Tja, inzwischen habe ich vermutlich ein neues Date in Wuppertal. Steht aber noch nicht fest.
Wenn ich Zeit zum Radfahren habe, wäre mir etwas später aber ganz lieb, weil ich vorher wahrscheinlich noch kurz zu Zaffer muss.

Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## Doesel (2. Juli 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Achso, das war alles geplant.....
> 
> @Herr Doesel: Was hälst du denn von 'ner Luschentour morgen Abend in Aachen (falls das Wetter paßt)? Ich warte oben, du unten.



wäre supi, aber leider kann ich nicht  Eventuell erst wieder am WE..
Wo willst du denn überhaupt fahren (oben/unten?), in Aachen?


----------



## talybont (2. Juli 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> @Herr Talybont: Mach' einfach weiter so...


Muss wirklich sagen, bei den Smilies bist Du richtig kreativ


----------



## FilledBratze (2. Juli 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> wäre supi, aber leider kann ich nicht  Eventuell erst wieder am WE..
> Wo willst du denn überhaupt fahren (oben/unten?), in Aachen?



Bei Jule musst Du schon fahren laufen. Die ist nämlich schnell. Und Jule fährt auch immer oben, da sie selbstbewusst und emanzipiert ist.

Sorry, muss wohl eben was in dem Wasser gewesen sein, was ich aus dem Keller geschippt hab.


----------



## XCRacer (2. Juli 2008)

Sollst das Zeug auch nicht in die Wasserpfeife füllen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (2. Juli 2008)

Keine gute Idee, hat es doch das Wasser teilweise aus der Kanalisation gedrückt. Fazit, knapp 3000 Jahre morgenländische Kultur wär quasi fürn A*sch.


----------



## XCRacer (2. Juli 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> ...Kanalisation...


Eben echter Shit


----------



## rpo35 (3. Juli 2008)

Oben/unten for beginners:
Jule ist bergauf schneller als du - sie wartet oben auf dich
Bist du bergab schneller als Jule - du wartest unten auf sie


----------



## rpo35 (3. Juli 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Bei Jule musst Du schon fahren laufen...


Ich weiß, dass Jule fahren und laufen kann. Aber was meinst du damit? 

Das hier ist übrigens das Ergebnis meiner ersten Veranstaltung mit dem Rennrad:






Nächstes Jahr wird's die große Runde


----------



## Jule (3. Juli 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> wäre supi, aber leider kann ich nicht  Eventuell erst wieder am WE..
> Wo willst du denn überhaupt fahren (oben/unten?), in Aachen?


 
Dann halt ein anderes Mal, am Wochenende kann ich nämlich nicht.
Ich fahre meistens durch den Aachener Stadtwald  und normalerweise kann ich bergauf ganz gut mithalten. Bergab muß man dann halt schonmal ein bisschen auf mich warten...

*stöhn*....dann werde ich heute abend doch mal 'ne Runde laufen müssen, sonst gibt das nix mehr mit den 10km von Dürwiss.........dachte schon, ich hätte ne Ausrede....


----------



## Doesel (3. Juli 2008)

Im Aachener Wald bin ich letztens auch das erste Mal gefahren, fand ich sehr schön dort! Leider hat mich der Pannenteufel heimgesucht und ich musste zum Auto zurück. Bin jetzt natürlich ausgerüstet, das sollte nicht mehr passieren 
War sehr matschig dort und daher auch etwas schwerer zu fahren für mich, aber hin will ich da auf jeden Fall nochmal! Hoffe es finden sich bald nochmal paar Luschen zum gemeinsamen Fahren 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doesel (3. Juli 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Oben/unten for beginners:
> Jule ist bergauf schneller als du - sie wartet oben auf dich
> Bist du bergab schneller als Jule - du wartest unten auf sie







muss man erstmal drauf kommen


----------



## SmartSam (3. Juli 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Am Samstag ab ca. 15Uhr wg. Frühschicht aber von Zweifall aus und gleich ab 10Uhr. Sonne tanken und frische Luft nach 50°C auf dem Werk gestern.
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Hi,

hast Du was dagegen wenn ich mich am Samstag mal anschliesse? 15uhr in Zweifall schaffe ich auf jeden Fall

Gruss Norbert


----------



## Wheeler9990 (3. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich mein Rad bis dahin zusammen geschraubt habe bin ich dabei. Treffpunkt bei dir, Michael?


----------



## commencal blanc (3. Juli 2008)

@ralph
Kaum bin ich ein Jahr aus dem Lande wird aus einem vom Fully wieder auf Hardtail Umgestiegener zum Rennradfahrer !

Fährt dann fast an Stuttgart vorbei und sagt nicht mehr hallo 

Über 8 Stunden im Sattel  - schmerz

Bin gestern 115km und 2400hm durch den Schwarzwald gefahren, das hat mir schon gereicht....


----------



## FilledBratze (3. Juli 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass Jule fahren und laufen kann. Aber was meinst du damit?



Hab das auf Doesels gelungenes Deutsch referenziert "fahren gehen". Nach der Bildungsvorschrift wäre fahren laufen schneller als fahren gehen.


----------



## kurzer37 (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde
hier der Termin Abfahrt ab Zweifall ca.15.15Uhr. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6739 . Es kann bzw. darf jeder mitfahren der möchte. @Wheeler was macht die Gabel ?

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (3. Juli 2008)

So nun endlich:

Termin für Samstag!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6740

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (3. Juli 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Termin für Samstag!


Klingt super, aber ich bin jetzt doch nicht dabei.  Ihr könnt also doch früher starten. 
Fahrt nicht vorsichtig, aber kommt gesund nach Hause!


----------



## rpo35 (3. Juli 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...Fahrt nicht vorsichtig, aber kommt gesund nach Hause!


----------



## rpo35 (3. Juli 2008)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> @ralph
> Kaum bin ich ein Jahr aus dem Lande wird aus einem vom Fully wieder auf Hardtail Umgestiegener zum Rennradfahrer !...


Keine Panik, fühle mich auch im Wald noch ganz wohl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doesel (4. Juli 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Kurzer


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juli 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Großer!!  Und immer schön fit halten!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (4. Juli 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> So nun endlich:
> 
> Termin für Samstag!
> 
> ...



Prima Dieter  Ich bin am Start! Können wir wie vorher geplant um 11.00 h starten?

Michael alles Gute zum Geburtstag !


Gruß
Markus


----------



## Wheeler9990 (4. Juli 2008)

Alles Gute Michael, bis morgen.


----------



## XCRacer (4. Juli 2008)

Alles Gute auch von mir, Du kleine Pocke


----------



## Jule (4. Juli 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Michael!


----------



## SmartSam (4. Juli 2008)

... von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag !  wir sehen uns morgen


----------



## PacMan (4. Juli 2008)

Happy Birthday, Michael! Alles Gute für die nächsten 50 Jahre!  ​


----------



## niki-2 (4. Juli 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Prima Dieter  Ich bin am Start! Können wir wie vorher geplant um 11.00 h starten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also Termin auf 11.00 Uhr geändert!!


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6740


Michael auch von mir natürlich alles Gute zu Deinem Jubeltag!!
Und denke immer daran: Du bist heute der Chef!!!!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackseal (4. Juli 2008)

zwar aus einiger entfernung aber deshalb nicht minder herzliche glückwünsche. bleib gesund und geniesse die zeit.


----------



## HolyBen (4. Juli 2008)

Michael, alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir.


----------



## RS-Hunter (4. Juli 2008)

*Lieber Michael,
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag
*
von den beiden Urlaubern

Thorsten & Georg​


----------



## Wheeler9990 (4. Juli 2008)

@Michael: Bei der Tourenplanung morgen bitte ich zu bedenken, dass das meine erste Fahrt mit Fully wird, also Trails, Trails, Trails!


----------



## kurzer37 (4. Juli 2008)

@All
vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche und Ich werde mich natürlich mit einer Runde bei einer Ausfahrt bedanken.Ein besonderer Dank an die beiden Urlauber.
@Wheeler leider gibt es da ein Problem ,unser Bick fährt mit und er ist laut seiner Aussage nicht Trailtauglich,aber wir kriegen das schon hin.
Die Jungs oder Mädels die Morgen mitfahren erwartet auch noch ein kühles Blondes danach.


----------



## FilledBratze (4. Juli 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Michael.

Lass Dich reich beschenken und feier' schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty Bottoms (4. Juli 2008)

Yeeehhhaaaa! Stephan! Du bist wieder fit. Schön das du morgen mitfährst.
Bitte beachte, dass Treffpunkt 11.00 h / 11.15 h Omerbach.
Dieter, wollen wir uns auf dem Weg zum Omerbach irgendwo in der Mitte treffen? Scheint ja keiner aus Dürwiß mitzukommen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Bick (4. Juli 2008)

Häppieh Börsdäih, Michael.

Und mal nicht so frech... von wegen nicht trailtauglich.

Bis morgen und viele Grüße an alle Ombas!


----------



## niki-2 (4. Juli 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Yeeehhhaaaa! Stephan! Du bist wieder fit. Schön das du morgen mitfährst.
> Bitte beachte, dass Treffpunkt 11.00 h / 11.15 h Omerbach.
> Dieter, wollen wir uns auf dem Weg zum Omerbach irgendwo in der Mitte treffen? Scheint ja keiner aus Dürwiß mitzukommen.
> 
> ...




Gute Idee!! Was schlägst du vor ?


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (4. Juli 2008)

10.50 Propsteier Wald ? Am Autohändler?


----------



## niki-2 (4. Juli 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> 10.50 Propsteier Wald ? Am Autohändler?



OK bin dann 10.50 Uhr an der Glücksburg falls sich keiner mehr für die Startanke einträgt!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## commencal blanc (4. Juli 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburstag auch von mir!!!

bis bald und gute Tour morgen!

Patrick


----------



## blackseal (4. Juli 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> @All
> 
> @Wheeler leider gibt es da ein Problem ,unser Bick fährt mit und er ist laut seiner Aussage nicht Trailtauglich,aber wir kriegen das schon hin.
> Die Jungs oder Mädels die Morgen mitfahren erwartet auch noch ein kühles Blondes danach.




gibts das blonde auch für jungs die nach dem fahren vorbeikommen ? 

@mirco: bon chance für die jungfernfahrt...


----------



## talybont (4. Juli 2008)

Michael
BTW, Deinen Usernamen solltest Du updaten (kurzer37). Das stimmt doch bestimmt nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## Cecil974 (5. Juli 2008)

Ups... Sorry Michael.

Auch von mir natürlich alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich!!

Tina


----------



## ModdingFreak (5. Juli 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Yeeehhhaaaa! Stephan! Du bist wieder fit. Schön das du morgen mitfährst.
> Bitte beachte, dass Treffpunkt 11.00 h / 11.15 h Omerbach.
> Dieter, wollen wir uns auf dem Weg zum Omerbach irgendwo in der Mitte treffen? Scheint ja keiner aus Dürwiß mitzukommen.
> 
> ...



Hätt ich das früher gewusst wär ich mit gefahren..habe endlich ein bike und komme aus dürwiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty Bottoms (5. Juli 2008)

Die heutige Tour "ein Traum! wie Tourguide Dieter sagen würde. Trails zwischen Rott und Roetgen vom Feinsten, ein bißchen Nordwanderweg (steinernde Rinne ) und recht schnell über Zweifall nach Hause. Genaueres kann Dieter sagen.

91,6 km - 18,8 km/h - 1030 HM


----------



## kurzer37 (5. Juli 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Die heutige Tour "ein Traum! wie Tourguide Dieter sagen würde. Trails zwischen Rott und Roetgen vom Feinsten, ein bißchen Nordwanderweg (steinernde Rinne ) und recht schnell über Zweifall nach Hause. Genaueres kann Dieter sagen.
> 
> 91,6 km - 18,8 km/h - 1030 HM


 
Da wären wir uns ja fast begegnet. Aber da jemand aus dem Pulk zweimal einen Plattfuß hatte ( Die Poke war es nicht ), mußten wir uns mit einer kürzeren Runde zufrieden geben. Die Jungs aus Dürwiss(Markus) und Weisweiler ( Norbert) haben super mitgehalten.Hoffe alle sind dann doch trocken nach Hause gekommen und das Bier hat geschmeckt.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## RS-Hunter (5. Juli 2008)

Hier die Fakten unserer Tour heute:

ca. 58 km / 1750 hm / 14,5 km/h

Traumwetter - Traumgegend

übrigens wir sind auch sonst ganz schön fleißig gewesen. eine kleinere MTB-Tour ca. 48 km / 700 hm / 18,5 km/h und so ein paar Laufeinheiten, z.B. 3x vom Badesee zurück gejoggt (6,5 km).

Bis denne


----------



## SmartSam (5. Juli 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> ...Die Jungs aus Dürwiss(Markus) und Weisweiler ( Norbert) haben super mitgehalten.Hoffe alle sind dann doch trocken nach Hause gekommen und das Bier hat geschmeckt.



ja,wir sind ohne Umwege angekommen. Zuhause hatte ich dann immerhin 69,5km und fast 900hm auf dem Tacho.Nette Tour und ein paar schöne und für mich neue Trails.Besten Dank auch nochmal für den köstlichen Hopfenblütentee


----------



## ModdingFreak (5. Juli 2008)

Ja vielen Dank für die flüssige nahrung  War ne tolle tour.Ich habe heute echt mehr wald gesehn als in meinem ganzen leben  War ne tolle truppe!
Bis zum nächsten mal
Gruß
Markus


----------



## HolyBen (6. Juli 2008)

a) Grüße an die Urlauber.

b) Schön, dass die Ombatruppe wieder durch zwei "Neue" verstärkt wurde. Herzlich willkommen 

c) Ich bin heute mit dem Straßenflitzer eine kleine Runde gefahren. 

Röhe - Merzbrück - Bardenberg - Kohlscheid - Herzogenrath - Merkstein - Baesweiler - Oidtweiler - Warden - Röhe.

1 : 45 Std., Schmerzen im Handgelenk erträglich. 

d) Am 2.September kommt das Edelmetall raus , danach geht es hoffentlich aufwärts.


----------



## PacMan (6. Juli 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> d) Am 2.September kommt das Edelmetall raus , danach geht es hoffentlich aufwärts.


Der 02.09. ist mein Glückstag! Ist doch ein gutes Omen!


----------



## XCRacer (6. Juli 2008)

Dann weißt du ja, was du an deinem Glückstag geschenkt bekommst


----------



## PacMan (6. Juli 2008)

Na endlich! Ich hab mir gerade auf 'ner Tour seit langer Zeit noch mal 'ne Zecke eingefangen. Genauer gesagt direkt drei auf einmal.
Ich hatte schon befürchtet, die Viecher mögen mich nicht mehr.

So, jetzt kann ich auch endlich mal die Zeckenkarte ausprobieren, die Markus mir geschenkt hat... 

*edit* Cool, die Karte funktioniert! Alle drei Zecken sauber und tierlieb (lebendig) entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (6. Juli 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> So, jetzt kann ich auch endlich mal die Zeckenkarte ausprobieren, die Markus mir geschenkt hat...
> 
> *edit* Cool, die Karte funktioniert! Alle drei Zecken sauber und tierlieb (lebendig) entfernt.


 

zu Zeckenkarte : was ist das ? 

zu tierlieb ( lebendig ) : die konntest du ruhig Platt machen

zu Bernd :endlich mal was erfreuliches von dir,hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal wieder.


----------



## talybont (6. Juli 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> zu tierlieb ( lebendig ) : die konntest du ruhig Platt machen


Hatte gestern auch wieder eine am Bein, wollte sich gerade tiefer bohren, als ich ihr den Gar ausgemachte. 
Drecksfiecher, schon die zweite dieses Jahr!
Heute war wieder Trailrocken angesagt: Wolkenbruchweg über Teufelsfelsen und vom Weinbiet runter nach Gimmeldingen. Mit dem Rocky RIdge geht das noch eine Nummer fixer. Bin auch nur einmal über den Lenker (naütürlich ohne Protektoren), allerdings bin ich die Stelle nicht mit Euch gefahren.


----------



## GeDe (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo Michael,
war drei Tage ohne Internet. Verspätet, aber trotzdem von Herzen alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag.
Grüße
GeDe


----------



## PacMan (6. Juli 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> zu Zeckenkarte : was ist das ?


So ein Plastik-Ding in Kreditkarten-Format mit Lupe und einer eingeritzten Ecke, mit der man die Zecken raushebeln kann.



kurzer37 schrieb:


> zu tierlieb ( lebendig ) : die konntest du ruhig Platt machen


Naja, ich denke, dass sie in meiner Regenrinne auch nicht sehr lange überleben werden. Aber so klebt wenigstens kein Blut an meinen Händen.


----------



## talybont (6. Juli 2008)

Frei nach W.T. Sherman: nur eine tote Zecke ist eine gute Zecke!

Wo kriegt man so Karten? Apotheke?


----------



## PacMan (6. Juli 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Wo kriegt man so Karten? Apotheke?


Also die war vermutlich ein Werbegeschenk von der BKK. Genaueres kann Markus vielleicht sagen. Hersteller ist safetycard.dk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (6. Juli 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Der 02.09. ist mein Glückstag!


 Warum?


----------



## Jule (7. Juli 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Hatte gestern auch wieder eine am Bein, wollte sich gerade tiefer bohren, als ich ihr den Gar ausgemachte.
> Drecksfiecher, schon die zweite dieses Jahr!


 
Ihr müßt einfach schneller fahren! 
Ich hatte noch keine einzige dieses Jahr.


----------



## SmartSam (7. Juli 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> b) Schön, dass die Ombatruppe wieder durch zwei "Neue" verstärkt wurde. Herzlich willkommen
> 
> 
> c) Ich bin heute mit dem Straßenflitzer eine kleine Runde gefahren.


Danke
Ich fahr nach Feierabend ab und zu ne Runde um Blausteinsee und Tagebau, zum Beinelockerfahren und Sonnetanken (wenn sie denn mal scheint). Absolut Schlaglochfrei vielleicht hast Du ja mal Lust Dich anzuschliessen?


----------



## HolyBen (7. Juli 2008)

SmartSam schrieb:


> Danke
> Ich fahr nach Feierabend ab und zu ne Runde um Blausteinsee und Tagebau, zum Beinelockerfahren und Sonnetanken (wenn sie denn mal scheint). Absolut Schlaglochfrei vielleicht hast Du ja mal Lust Dich anzuschliessen?



Wenn es zeitlich passt gerne.


----------



## on any sunday (7. Juli 2008)

Frage an die werten Eingeborenen. War am Sonntag mal wieder in der Gegend und abgesehen davon, das ein Mitfahrer eine Ganzkörpertemperaturmessung des Hasselbachgrabens durchgeführt hat , kreuzten unseren Weg kurz vor der Wehebachtalsperre 2 Steinböcke. Sind euch die Viecher auch schon begegnet oder sind die irgendwo ausgebrochen?

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## XCRacer (8. Juli 2008)

Hi Michael

Steinböcke habe ich dort noch nicht gesehen. Aber ein Herde Mufflons treibt da ihr unwesen. 

Grüüüße René


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (8. Juli 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Frage an die werten Eingeborenen. War am Sonntag mal wieder in der Gegend und abgesehen davon, das ein Mitfahrer eine Ganzkörpertemperaturmessung des Hasselbachgrabens durchgeführt hat , kreuzten unseren Weg kurz vor der Wehebachtalsperre 2 Steinböcke. Sind euch die Viecher auch schon begegnet oder sind die irgendwo ausgebrochen?
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Jetzt wo du das sagst - letztes Jahr hat so ein Viech mal meinen Weg gekreutzt und ich dachte ich hätte mich verschaut.


----------



## PacMan (8. Juli 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Aber ein Herde Mufflons treibt da ihr unwesen.


Die hab ich vor zig Jahren sogar schon mal gesehen! 

Steinböcke sind mir aber noch nicht wissentlich begegnet. Aber ich frage ja auch nicht jeden Wanderer nach seinem Sternzeichen...


----------



## on any sunday (8. Juli 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hi Michael
> 
> Steinböcke habe ich dort noch nicht gesehen. Aber ein Herde Mufflons treibt da ihr unwesen.
> 
> Grüüüße René



Danke, dann können das auch ein paar Mufflons gewesen sein, hatten es etwas eilig. Die Tiere, nicht wir.


----------



## talybont (8. Juli 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> hatten es etwas eilig. Die Tiere


Ein Blick in den Spiegel würde dies erklären 
BTW, die Mufflonherde habe ich auch schon bestaunen dürfen, so vor 2-3 Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (9. Juli 2008)

Während andere heute 7,5 Stunden faul im Büro gesessen haben, hab ich 7,5 Stunden auf dem Rad gesessen und bescheidene 4274 Kalorien verbrannt.

Interessante Eifel-Tour ab Heimbach über Wolfgarten (jetzt kriege ich Ärger mit GeDe ) Gemünd, Schleiden, Kronenburg, Dahlem, fast bis Esch(!), Blankenheim, Marmagen, Gemünd, wieder bei GeDe vorbei  und ab Heimbach mit dem Zug heim.

Waren 143 km und mehr als 2000 Hm. Hab's GPS noch nicht ausgelesen. 3 Stunden davon im Regen 

Bericht und große Bilder kommen später...

Grüüüße


----------



## PacMan (9. Juli 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Waren 143 km und mehr als 2000 Hm. 3 Stunden davon im Regen


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (9. Juli 2008)

Respekt!!


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juli 2008)

Jetzt laßt mal die Kirche im Dorf Jungs


----------



## Cecil974 (10. Juli 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Während andere heute 7,5 Stunden faul im Büro gesessen haben, hab ich 7,5 Stunden auf dem Rad gesessen und bescheidene 4274 Kalorien verbrannt.



Manchmal kannst du einem echt Angst machen mit deinen Touren...Die werden ja immer länger...


----------



## reigi (10. Juli 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Manchmal kannst du einem echt Angst machen mit deinen Touren...Die werden ja immer länger...


Hängt mit dem zunehmenden Alter zusammen  Ich spreche aus Erfahrung 

Reigi


----------



## GeDe (10. Juli 2008)

xcracer schrieb:


> während Andere Heute 7,5 Stunden Faul Im Büro Gesessen Haben, Hab Ich 7,5 Stunden Auf Dem Rad Gesessen Und Bescheidene 4274 Kalorien Verbrannt.
> 
> Interessante Eifel-tour Ab Heimbach über Wolfgarten (jetzt Kriege Ich ärger Mit Gede ) Gemünd, Schleiden, Kronenburg, Dahlem, Fast Bis Esch(!), Blankenheim, Marmagen, Gemünd, Wieder Bei Gede Vorbei :d Und Ab Heimbach Mit Dem Zug Heim.
> 
> ...



Ich bin ein sehr toleranter Mensch, René
Es freut mich, wenn Du eine schöne Tour hattest. Ich musste ausgerechnet an diesem Tag 10 Stunden im Büro 'rumsitzen und konnte keine Verpflegungsstation einrichten.
Wenn ich wieder etwas fitter bin, fahre ich gerne mal mit Dir. Das wäre mir
auch einen Tag Urlaub wert.

Bis demnächst mal


----------



## XCRacer (10. Juli 2008)

Könntest mir mal schreiben, wie ich am besten von Gemünd nach Wolfgarten komme. Ich meine nicht diese fiesen, mit Geröll gefüllten Rampen, welche man nach 90 km nur noch auf dem Zahnfleisch hoch kommt. 

Muss doch eine ordentliche Waldautobahn dort geben !!!


----------



## GeDe (10. Juli 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Könntest mir mal schreiben, wie ich am besten von Gemünd nach Wolfgarten komme. Ich meine nicht diese fiesen, mit Geröll gefüllten Rampen, welche man nach 90 km nur noch auf dem Zahnfleisch hoch kommt.
> 
> Muss doch eine ordentliche Waldautobahn dort geben !!!



Welche Rampe hattest Du dir denn ausgesucht?
Stich, Bohnpfad, Kaisereiche, Soldatenfriedhof,Jugendherberge,Eulenweg?
( eine schlimmer als die andere )
WA:
Ja, hinter Ortsende von Gemünd(Fahrrichtung Kall ) ist in der
2.Rechtskurve gegenüber  Radweg nach Kall ein kleiner Wendeplatz.Dort hinauf, rechts am Forsthaus vorbei immer auf dem Weg bleibend konmmst Du am Ende der Auffahrt nach links auf einen noch breiteren Waldweg der Dich zum Parkplatz Tönishäuschen führt. Von dort fährst Du auf den Rundweg nach Wolfgarten mit der Möglichkeit verschiedene Abzweige zu nehmen, die alle zum Ort führen.

Mach's gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Juli 2008)

ich finde den beim ehrenfriedhof vorbei hinauf zur kohlweghütte ist auch geschmeidig.

oder halt hinten raus am urftsee entlang des böttenbachs mal probieren !


----------



## XCRacer (10. Juli 2008)

Kohlweghütte sieht auf der Karte ganz OK aus. 
Meinen Bericht der Tour und den genauen Verlauf findet ihr auf meiner HP (http://www.xcracer.de/stre08_kronenburger-tropfen.html)

Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand schreibt, wie ich die Asfaltabfahrt im Olefer Kirchenwald nach Gemünd hinunter vermeiden kann, bin ich sehr dankbar


----------



## kurzer37 (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde
hier ein Termin für Morgen falls jemand lust hat.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6776

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## commencal blanc (11. Juli 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Während andere heute 7,5 Stunden faul im Büro gesessen haben, hab ich 7,5 Stunden auf dem Rad gesessen und bescheidene 4274 Kalorien verbrannt.
> 
> Interessante Eifel-Tour ab Heimbach über Wolfgarten (jetzt kriege ich Ärger mit GeDe ) Gemünd, Schleiden, Kronenburg, Dahlem, fast bis Esch(!), Blankenheim, Marmagen, Gemünd, wieder bei GeDe vorbei  und ab Heimbach mit dem Zug heim.
> 
> ...




Nette Tour.
Bei mir war es letzte Woche ähnlich.
Eigentlich wollte ich in einer Mehrtagestour den "Bike Crossing Schwarzwald" mit nem Kumpel erkunden.
Da der aber dann doch keine Zeit hatte, habe ich die Tour auf 115km  und 2400hm begrenzt und zur Tagestour gemacht.
Pfortzheim bis Freudenstadt. Aber für eine ausgeschilderte MTB Tour echt bescheiden. Keine Trails, nur Wabs, und sooo viel Wald....


Will jemand von euch zufällig am Wochenende nach Bad Wildbad zum Marathon? Ist nicht weit von Stuttgart, also ich bin da!


----------



## niki-2 (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo Bikegemeinde,

verabschiede mich jetzt in den Urlaub!!!

Den Marathonteilnehmern viel Erfolg und kommt gesund nach Hause!

Bis bald


Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (11. Juli 2008)

Schönen Urlaub Dieter!! Erholt euch ordentlich!

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (11. Juli 2008)

Schönen Urlaub und gutes gelingen. Bring' die Mädels gut und sicher über die Alpen


----------



## SmartSam (11. Juli 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde
> hier ein Termin für Morgen falls jemand lust hat.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6776
> 
> ...



Ich komm leider erst ab 13uhr aufs Rad, aber wenn Du in Richtung Wbts fährst könnte ich mich vielleicht noch anschliessen?


----------



## XCRacer (11. Juli 2008)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Will jemand von euch zufällig am Wochenende nach Bad Wildbad zum Marathon? Ist nicht weit von Stuttgart, also ich bin da!


Markus, Pascal und ich sind beim Erbeskopf und ebenen den ein.


----------



## FilledBratze (11. Juli 2008)

Schönen Urlaub in den Alpen, Dieter. Kommt alle gesund wieder.


----------



## kurzer37 (11. Juli 2008)

SmartSam schrieb:


> Ich komm leider erst ab 13uhr aufs Rad, aber wenn Du in Richtung Wbts fährst könnte ich mich vielleicht noch anschliessen?


 
@Dieter
Schönen Urlaub in den Alpen. Kommt alle gesund wieder.
@Sam das mit der Zeit bekommen wir schon hin. 13Uhr WBTs sollte gehen.Sende mir mal deine Handynr.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## SmartSam (13. Juli 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Wenn es zeitlich passt gerne.



um nochmal drauf zurüchzukommen: am Dienstag werd ich wohl nochmal ne Flachetappe einschieben. Kann ab ca. 18.30 von Weisweiler aus starten. 40-45 km überwiegend Asfalt und keine Berge!

@kurzer37: bin heute den Weg ins Kalltal runtergefahren den Du mir beschrieben hast. Saukääs war das Steil am Anfang. An der Brücke hab ich dann wohl doch irgendwie den falschen Abzweig erwischt und bin den Schmugglerweg nach Schmidt hoch gefahren. Die nackten Daten der heutigen Tour: 117km und 1600hm.


----------



## PacMan (13. Juli 2008)

Die Ombas sind vom Erbeskopf zurückgekehrt.

Die gute Nachricht: Alle im Omba-Trikot sind gesund angekommen.
Die schlechte Nachricht: Der Omba-Sympathisant Lutz ist gestürzt und musste ärztlich versorgt werden. Hat ein paar fiese Fleisch-Wunden davongetragen. 

Ein paar Bilder vom drumherum gibt es hier.


----------



## HolyBen (13. Juli 2008)

SmartSam schrieb:


> um nochmal drauf zurüchzukommen: am Dienstag werd ich wohl nochmal ne Flachetappe einschieben. Kann ab ca. 18.30 von Weisweiler aus starten. 40-45 km überwiegend Asfalt und keine Berge!



Dienstag bin ich leider beruflich unterwegs. 

Heute bin ich eine kleine Runde MTB gefahren, Würselener Wald, Stolberg, Stadtwald, Hoher Stein und zurück.

Ging ganz gut mit dem Handgelenk, nur grobe Sachen muss ich noch meiden. 

@Lutz: hoffe, es sind wirklich nur oberflächliche Wunden, gute Besserung.


----------



## rpo35 (13. Juli 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ...nur grobe Sachen muss ich noch meiden. ...


Also so wie immer 
Edit: Ich freue mich natürlich für dich, dass es wieder aufwärts geht!!


----------



## kurzer37 (13. Juli 2008)

SmartSam schrieb:


> um nochmal drauf zurüchzukommen: am Dienstag werd ich wohl nochmal ne Flachetappe einschieben. Kann ab ca. 18.30 von Weisweiler aus starten. 40-45 km überwiegend Asfalt und keine Berge!
> 
> @kurzer37: bin heute den Weg ins Kalltal runtergefahren den Du mir beschrieben hast. Saukääs war das Steil am Anfang. An der Brücke hab ich dann wohl doch irgendwie den falschen Abzweig erwischt und bin den Schmugglerweg nach Schmidt hoch gefahren. Die nackten Daten der heutigen Tour: 117km und 1600hm.


 
Habe dich dann noch bei deiner Tour in Richtung Nideggen gesehen und das trotz neuer Kleidung ohne Regenjacke.Bin gestern noch eine Extrarunde zum Kartoffelbaum und weiter nach Zweifall .Aber war froh die nassen Sachen aus zu bekommen.
Fahre Morgen früh um 10.30Uhr eine gemütliche Runde ca. 2Std., muß am Nachmittag noch 14km laufen.Also falls morgens jemand lust hat melden.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (13. Juli 2008)

Mensch Lutz, was machst Du denn für Sachen? Ich wünsch' Dir gute Besserung. Hoffe, es ist nicht allzu schlimm.


----------



## PacMan (15. Juli 2008)

Die Mauer ist gefallen! 



(Video-Beweis folgt morgen von René)


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (15. Juli 2008)

King of Mäuerchen - I´m not worthy!!


----------



## XCRacer (15. Juli 2008)

Tiefe Verneigung vor Godfather of Mäuerchen


----------



## XCRacer (16. Juli 2008)

Bericht zur gestrigen Feieraband-Tour (FAT) mit dem Wahnsinns-Video !
Liebe Kinder! Bitte nicht Nachmachen !!!


----------



## PacMan (16. Juli 2008)

Naja. Auf dem Video sieht's mal wieder total langweilig aus. 

Das müssen wir noch mal aus 'ner anderen Perspektive filmen!


----------



## rpo35 (16. Juli 2008)

Der Kerl hat echt 'nen Schatten 
Hab' mir schon gedacht dass das krass wird, weil er so langsam wurde.
Was mag der Passant wohl gedacht haben? 

Ralph


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (16. Juli 2008)

besser war noch der Fahrer des parkenden silbernden Wagens - der hat die ca. 5 min. Vorbereitung beobachtet. Und das zur laufenden türkischen Folklore Musik.


----------



## XCRacer (16. Juli 2008)

Am oberen Teils des Mäuerchen gehts übrigens senkrecht 5 Meter runter auf Pflastersteine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (16. Juli 2008)

Na, jetzt übertreib mal nicht. Das sind höchstens 2,5 - 3m.


----------



## Attitude Team (17. Juli 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Der Omba-Sympathisant Lutz ist gestürzt und musste ärztlich versorgt werden. Hat ein paar fiese Fleisch-Wunden davongetragen.



Heh, altes Haus, Du fährst wieder Rennen ?

Iggy (Ingo) hat mir Deine Grüße ausgerichtet ! 

Wäre doch nett, wenn man sich mal bei einer Tour treffen würde 

Gruß Schenkel...


----------



## RS-Hunter (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo Mädels und Jungs,

nach langer Zeit lade ich nochmal zu einer OST ein. Mein Bike ruft nach schönen Trails.

Je nachdem wer sich meldet, können die Route und die Anforderungen nach unten angepasst werden.


----------



## kurzer37 (18. Juli 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und Jungs,
> 
> nach langer Zeit lade ich nochmal zu einer OST ein. Mein Bike ruft nach schönen Trails.
> 
> Je nachdem wer sich meldet, können die Route und die Anforderungen nach unten angepasst werden.


 
Schade habe noch Nachtschicht aber ab nächste Woche Urlaub und dann kommt ja erst der Sommer.Werde gegen 15Uhr falls das Wetter mitspielt eine Runde fahren.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (18. Juli 2008)

Mein neues Branding 





Morgen früh kommt die Folie runter und evtl. ein neues Bild.


----------



## XCRacer (18. Juli 2008)

Ich versuche mal dabei zu sein.

Edith: Möchtest du damit deine Krampfadern überdecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (18. Juli 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal dabei zu sein.


Die Folie krieg ich auch alleine ab


----------



## rpo35 (18. Juli 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Edith: Möchtest du damit deine Krampfadern überdecken?


Genau. Hab' mir gedacht meine Wade kann durch ein Tattoo nur schöner und nicht hässlicher werden


----------



## talybont (18. Juli 2008)

je oller je doller


----------



## Jule (18. Juli 2008)

@GeDe: Was habe ich heute über "Bikeopa Clikiepetra" gelacht.


----------



## XCRacer (19. Juli 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal dabei zu sein.


Hab mich wieder raus getan. Bin in den letzten Tagen so oft nass geworden, dass bestimmt schon Pilze und Flechten auf mir wachsen. Möchte mal wieder trocken werden.


----------



## RS-Hunter (19. Juli 2008)

Na gut, im Moment sieht es zwar wieder etwas besser aus, aber wer weiß wie es sich im Laufe des Nachmittags weiter entwickelt. Nehme den Termin raus.

Werde dann später 'ne Runde Laufen gehen.


----------



## HolyBen (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wir melden uns für zwei Wochen ab, Urlaub am Edersee.

Danach würde ich mich noch einmal über Touren für Leistungsgeminderte freuen, damit ich mitfahren kann.

Keep on riding
WABinator


----------



## Cheng (19. Juli 2008)

Hey Bernd, Dir, Sandra und Simon einen schönen Uraub!

Bin seit heute morgen auch wieder daheim und freue mich wieder auf flache Touren im Ombaland.
Letzten Dienstag bin ich mit Georg unsere Urlaubs-Königsetappe gefahren.
90km, 2300Hm, wobei die HM nach 55km erreicht wurden, danach ginge es 35km flach gegen den Wind quälend nach Hause. Aber die Traum Kulisse hat für alles entschädigt.

Über ein paar Touren gibt es in den nächsten Tagen auf unsere Heimseite ein paar Berichte und Bilder!


----------



## PacMan (19. Juli 2008)

Willkommen zurück, Häuptling! 

Schönen Urlaub, Onkel Bernd! Und wenn du zurück bist, rocken wir die WABs!


----------



## kurzer37 (19. Juli 2008)

Willkommen zurück, Häuptling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Schönen Urlaub, Onkel Bernd! Und wenn du zurück bist, rocken wir die WABs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (19. Juli 2008)

Willkommen zurück, Häuptling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schönen Urlaub, Onkel Bernd! Und wenn du zurück bist, rocken wir die WABs!


----------



## rpo35 (19. Juli 2008)

Willkommen zurück, Häuptling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schönen Urlaub, Onkel Bernd! Und wenn du zurück bist, rocken wir die WABs!


----------



## PacMan (19. Juli 2008)

Ich bin schizophren.


----------



## Howie-82 (19. Juli 2008)

Ich auch!


----------



## HolyBen (20. Juli 2008)

Grüße vom Edersee.

Die ersten GPS Tracks sind geladen, übermorgen geht es bei dann besserem Wetter los !

Viel Spaß an das arbeitende Volk. 

El Benno


----------



## XCRacer (20. Juli 2008)

Soll ich dir den Monitor zum Edersee schicken?


----------



## RS-Hunter (21. Juli 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Soll ich dir den Monitor zum Edersee schicken?



und ich dachte das wäre schon der Monitor gewesen, der am Samstag bei ihm im Regen auf dem Hof stand. 

wenn ich in den nächsten Tagen nochmal nach Kassel fahren sollte kann ich ihn ja mitnehmen und ausliefern.


----------



## Cheng (21. Juli 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> wenn ich in den nächsten Tagen nochmal nach Kassel fahren sollte kann ich ihn ja mitnehmen und ausliefern.



Also ich fahre am 29. nach Kassel, wenn Du es bis dahin nicht geschafft hast einfach bescheid geben!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (21. Juli 2008)

Was wollt Ihr denn alle in Kassel?? "Seminar" ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (21. Juli 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Was wollt Ihr denn alle in Kassel?? "Seminar" ???




Fährst Du nicht nach Kassel?


----------



## HolyBen (21. Juli 2008)

Hi Folks,

ich habe mich heute aufs Rad geschwungen um eine Erkundungstour zu starten. Da es eine kurze Runde werden sollte, habe ich GPS und Karte im WW gelassen.

Ergebnis:

Fahrzeit 4:15 Std.
KM ca. 80

Ich habe wohl einen Abzweig verpasst und war dann bis 30 km vor Willingen eh ich es gemerkt habe. 

Auf jeden Fall bin  ich trocken geblieben und es hat Spaß gemacht.

Wenn einer nach Kassel kommt kurz simsen, ist nicht weit weg vom Edersee.

Grüüüüße
Bernd

P.S. Scheiß UMTS/GPRS


----------



## kurzer37 (21. Juli 2008)

Hy Brüder und Schwester
hier ein Termin für Sonnenanbeter. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6834

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (21. Juli 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ...vor Willingen eh ich es gemerkt habe. ...


Is klaaar! Da warst du ja mal auf "SEMINAR"


----------



## XCRacer (21. Juli 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Termin


Werde am Donnerstag voraussichtlich in RLP sein. Ansonsten schließe ich mich dir an.


----------



## PacMan (22. Juli 2008)

Machen wir diese Woche noch mal 'ne FeierAbendTour? Wie sieht's aus, wann habt ihr Zeit? Mit oder ohne Mäuerchen - ganz wie ihr wollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (23. Juli 2008)

Ich hab keine Zeit. Kann frühstens Samstag ab 13 Uhr, zwecks SaNaTour


----------



## PacMan (23. Juli 2008)

Eben auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit hat sich ein Rennradfahrer für ca. 'nen Kilometer in meinen Windschatten gehängt! Ja wie dreist ist das denn bitteschön!?!  Er in engen Radklamotten auf dem schnittigen Renner, und ich in Jeans auf dem Straßenflitzer mit dicker Gepäcktasche.
Hat ihn natürlich trotzdem nicht dazu bewegt, mich zu grüßen oder sich gar bei mir zu bedanken. Wollte ihn dann auf 'nen Feldweg locken um ihn dort vom Rad zu hauen. Aber dahin wollte er mir nicht folgen. 

Und niemand will morgen mit mir Radeln?  Auch nicht die Aachener, vielleicht? Oder fahren die auch nur noch Rennrad?


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juli 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...Auch nicht die Aachener, vielleicht? Oder fahren die auch nur noch Rennrad?


Die Öcher waren heute noch im Wald. Ganz falsch liegst du aber nicht, wir müssen schliesslich für RAR tranieren


----------



## XCRacer (24. Juli 2008)

@Pac: Bist wahrscheinlich immer schneller gefahren, um den RR'ler abzuschütteln. Hast aber genau das gemacht, was er wollte .


----------



## PacMan (24. Juli 2008)

Nö, bin ich nicht! Ich wollte schliesslich nicht ins Schwitzen kommen. Und dass ich den unter den Voraussetzungen nicht abschütteln kann, war mir ja auch klar. 
Hätte ich aber vermutlich versucht, wenn ich mit dem MTB unterwegs gewesen wäre.


----------



## PacMan (24. Juli 2008)

Bin gerade eine Feierabendrunde gefahren. Alles super, alles schön. Bis mir (ca. 1km vor Zuhause) die Wippe gebrochen ist!

Mail an Bergwerk ist schon raus. Mal sehen, wie schnell ich ein Ersatzteil bekommen kann.

Jetzt muss ich erst mal ein Ballerspiel zocken...


----------



## rpo35 (24. Juli 2008)

Fullys sind kacke


----------



## XCRacer (25. Juli 2008)

*SA*ms*TA*g*N*achmittags-Tour, 13 Uhr !


----------



## talybont (25. Juli 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Fullys sind kacke


So ist es


----------



## Cheng (26. Juli 2008)

bin leider wieder raus, dem Rest viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (26. Juli 2008)

Sorry, kann leider auch nicht mitfahren. Euch beiden viel Spaß.


----------



## XCRacer (26. Juli 2008)

Bis auf die letzten 10 Minuten hatten wir auch Spaß. Doch dann holte und das Gewitter ein 
Aber eine schöne Tour über Hürtgen, Kalltal, Mausauel und Kleinhau. 65 km, 970 Hm

Hört das denn gar nicht mehr auf, da draußen?


----------



## ratze (26. Juli 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Nö, bin ich nicht! Ich wollte schliesslich nicht ins Schwitzen kommen. Und dass ich den unter den Voraussetzungen nicht abschütteln kann, war mir ja auch klar.
> Hätte ich aber vermutlich versucht, wenn ich mit dem MTB unterwegs gewesen wäre.



So als Tipp für lästige RR-fahrer im Windschatten.....einfach mal die Beine hochnehmen,dann den RR vorbei lassen und dann weitere 50 km Quälen !
Solche Typen sind echt nervig !


----------



## FilledBratze (27. Juli 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bis auf die letzten 10 Minuten hatten wir auch Spaß. Doch dann holte und das Gewitter ein
> Aber eine schöne Tour über Hürtgen, Kalltal, Mausauel und Kleinhau. 65 km, 970 Hm
> 
> Hört das denn gar nicht mehr auf, da draußen?



Wär gerne mitgefahren, aber mein linkes Auge ist wegen eines Insektenstiches derart eingeschwollen gewesen, dass mir nur noch 2D - Sehen möglich ist. Nach langem Kühlen hab' ich mich dann doch noch aufgemacht - das Rad ins Auto geschmissen und in die Brunssumer Heide gefahren. Dort hab` ichs dann bei Gewitterstimmung noch mal drei Stunden krachen lassen. Der Sand ist perfekt, um Querbeschleunigung mal einigermaßen gefahrlos zu erleben - bremsen mit dem Vorderrad ohne Bremsen ist auch bedenkenlos drin. Gestürzt bin ich nicht, aber erschöpft auf einem der vier Spähhügel vom Rad gefallen. (falsche Seite ausgeklickt)
Heute gehts wieder in die Heide, weils mir so gut gefallen hat. Angepeilt wird eine 3 - Heide -Tour: Roode Beek, Teverener Heide und über Brunssumer Heide wieder zurück zum Auto.


----------



## kurzer37 (27. Juli 2008)

Hy Jungs
werde morgen Früh so gegen 10-10.30Uhr eine gemütliche Runde fahren ,falls jemand mit möchte melden. 0160-97721676

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (27. Juli 2008)

Ich bin gestern auch noch Rad gefahren. Hab das Gewitter dazu genutzt, zwei Regenjacken zu erproben. Der Test-Bericht folgt wahrscheinlich heute noch auf unserer Homepage...


----------



## niki-2 (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo Bikegemeinde,

bin wieder im Lande und freue mich auf die nächsten Touren!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## RS-Hunter (27. Juli 2008)

welcome back!

Freue mich auch darauf besonders auf Eure Erlebnisse des Urlaubs ...  ... hatte gestern noch mit René gedacht, dass ihr eigentlich bald wieder zurück sein müsstet.


----------



## XCRacer (27. Juli 2008)

Vor allen Dingen warten wir auf eure schönsten Ferienerlebnisse. Gell, THORSTEN !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (27. Juli 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen warten wir auf eure schönsten Ferienerlebnisse. Gell, THORSTEN !!!



genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich den Bericht zu unserer Königsetappe online gesetzt!


----------



## PacMan (27. Juli 2008)

Thorsten hat doch schon 'nen Bericht geschrieben! 

@Thorsten: Ich habe den Satz "...das Lenkrad schon vibrieren lies" mal geändert in "...den Lenker schon vibrieren lies." - Oder wart ihr gar nicht mit dem Bike unterwegs?


----------



## Cheng (27. Juli 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> @Thorsten: Ich habe den Satz "...das Lenkrad schon vibrieren lies" mal geändert in "...den Lenker schon vibrieren lies." - Oder wart ihr gar nicht mit dem Bike unterwegs?



psssst!

Danke, ist genehmigt!


----------



## PacMan (27. Juli 2008)

Es kommt aber noch schlimmer, Thorsten! Jetzt musste ich deinen schönen Bericht verdrängen, da ich gerade mein Regenjacken-Duell online gestellt habe.


----------



## XCRacer (27. Juli 2008)

Hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass bei den gestrigen Bedingungen die Atmungsaktivität völlig dahin ist. Finde ich interessant und lässt mich überlegen, mir auch mal eine richtige Regenjacke zu zu legen.

Aber was ich mich als erstes gefragt habe: Hast du jetzt _beide_ Jacken gekauft?


----------



## PacMan (27. Juli 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass bei den gestrigen Bedingungen die Atmungsaktivität völlig dahin ist.


Naja. Immerhin war es ja auf 19°C abgekühlt, wodurch der nötige Temperatur-Unterschied erreicht war. Ohne den funktioniert nämlich keine Atmungsaktivität. Und ich bin auch nicht unbedingt so angestrengt gefahren, wie bei mancher Tour. Aber ich habe versucht, ein paar "Berge" einzubauen: Sticher Berg, Jägerspfad und da hinter'm Bahnhof hoch. Das ging schon recht gut.

Übrigens macht das echt Laune, bei so 'nem Gewitter durch die Gegend zu radeln. Vor allem ein geiler Surround-Sound! 

Am besten leihe ich dir die Jacke einfach mal aus. Dürfte dir zwar ein bisschen zu groß sein, aber wird schon gehen. Sag einfach Bescheid, wenn du sie mal probieren möchtest.



XCRacer schrieb:


> Aber was ich mich als erstes gefragt habe: Hast du jetzt _beide_ Jacken gekauft?


Natürlich!  In verschiedenen Farben! Damit ich auch immer farblich passend zur Hose gekleidet fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (27. Juli 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> welcome back!
> 
> Freue mich auch darauf besonders auf Eure Erlebnisse des Urlaubs ...  ... hatte gestern noch mit René gedacht, dass ihr eigentlich bald wieder zurück sein müsstet.



Leider gibt es nicht viel zu berichten, da das Wetter so dermaßen bescheiden war so das wir kaum mit dem Bike gefahren sind

Werde aber auch einen kleinen Bericht schreiben!

Gruß


----------



## PacMan (27. Juli 2008)

Oh, das ist ja schade, Dieter! So ein mutiges Vorhaben und dann schlechtes Wetter. Das habt ihr echt nicht verdient!
Ich hoffe, ihr hattet wenigstens abseits des Bikes euren Spaß!


----------



## GeDe (27. Juli 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Bikegemeinde,
> 
> bin wieder im Lande und freue mich auf die nächsten Touren!!!
> 
> ...



Sei gegrüßt, Dieter.
Ich hoffe, Du hast Dich trotz  des miesen Wetters gut erholt.


----------



## HolyBen (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

nochmal Grüße vom Edersee.

Das Wetter ist so gut, dass ich mich vom Land auf das Wasser zurückgezogen habe.

Ich habe vorgestern den Urwaldsteig unsicher gemacht. Leider sind einige Passagen nach Erdrutschen gesperrt, andere wegen des hohen Angstfaktors für mich nicht fahrbar (30 cm breite Trails, links Felsen, rechts Abgrund, Untergrund loser Schiefer). 

Hoffentlich regnet es bald mal wieder, die Hitze ist unerträglich.


----------



## XCRacer (29. Juli 2008)

Dieter! Morgen früh ein kleines Ründchen?
Kommando zurück! Hab Frühschicht.


----------



## niki-2 (29. Juli 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Dieter! Morgen früh ein kleines Ründchen?
> Kommando zurück! Hab Frühschicht.



Schade,schade


----------



## kurzer37 (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo Ombas
welcher Omba hat den da wieder über die Stränge geschlagen? Hier ein Zitat aus der E-weiler Filmpost:
Am Mittwochabend 
war der Mann mit 2 Promille im Blut mit seinem Rad gegen ein am 
Fahrbahnrand geparktes Auto gefahren und hatte dies beschädigt.
Jetzt weiß Ich warum Pacman ein Ersatzteil braucht.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (31. Juli 2008)

oh, da kenn ich einen, der hat das vor ca 9-10 Jahren auch gemacht


----------



## commencal blanc (31. Juli 2008)

Servus zusammen,

ich muss mir wohl über kurz oder lang doch wieder ein Rädchen ins schöne Inden stellen.
Ich frage einfach nochmal gaaanz vorsichtig in die Runde, ob mir - ich kann auch mal vorsichtig fahren - jemand eines seiner edlen Zweitrösser zu Verfügung stellen kann.... für die ein oder andere Ombatour....
Bin vom 2-11.8 wieder mal im Lande statt im Ländle.

Werde auch meinen Vater mal anschnorren, dem hab ich empfohlen ein Steppenwolf Crossbike beim Zaffer zu kaufen.
Aber ist eben kein MTB!

So denn,

erstmal viele Grüße aus Stuttgart

Patrick


----------



## XCRacer (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo Patrick. Könnte dir eins parat machen, ist aber jetzt zu kurzfristig. Samstag bin ich nicht dabei und nächste Woche auch nicht.



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> welcher Omba hat den da wieder über die Stränge geschlagen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich war am Montag besoffen mit dem Rad unterwegs. Aber habe Zeugen, dass ich wunnerbaaar gradeaus gefahren bin. Freihändig gefahren und Windweste angezogen.
Frag ratze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratze (31. Juli 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich war am Montag besoffen mit dem Rad unterwegs. Aber habe Zeugen, dass ich wunnerbaaar gradeaus gefahren bin. Freihändig gefahren und Windweste angezogen.
> Frag ratze



Ja und ich habe es sogar geschafft mir ne Regenjacke überzustreifen !


----------



## PacMan (31. Juli 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Am Mittwochabend
> war der Mann mit 2 Promille im Blut mit seinem Rad gegen ein am
> Fahrbahnrand geparktes Auto gefahren und hatte dies beschädigt.


Na toll! Und von meinem armen Fahrrad steht nix drin!  Der Kratzer am Auto war vorher schon drin! Und überhaupt sieht so'n BMW mit 'ner verbeulten Tür auch viel stylisher aus!


----------



## FilledBratze (1. August 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich war am Montag besoffen mit dem Rad unterwegs. Aber habe Zeugen, dass ich wunnerbaaar gradeaus gefahren bin. Freihändig gefahren und Windweste angezogen.
> Frag ratze



In jeder Situation Herr der Lage


----------



## commencal blanc (1. August 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hallo Patrick. Könnte dir eins parat machen, ist aber jetzt zu kurzfristig. Samstag bin ich nicht dabei und nächste Woche auch nicht.
> 
> 
> Ich war am Montag besoffen mit dem Rad unterwegs. Aber habe Zeugen, dass ich wunnerbaaar gradeaus gefahren bin. Freihändig gefahren und Windweste angezogen.
> Frag ratze




Danke fürs Angebot.
Wo treibst du dich denn rum, dass du an keiner Ombatour teilnimmst?
Ich komme morgen Abend/Nachmittag an und bleibe 10 Tage.
Also falls sich was ergeben sollte, gerne


----------



## PacMan (1. August 2008)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Ich frage einfach nochmal gaaanz vorsichtig in die Runde, ob mir - ich kann auch mal vorsichtig fahren - jemand eines seiner edlen Zweitrösser zu Verfügung stellen kann.... für die ein oder andere Ombatour....


Sorry, aber ich bin im Moment froh, wenn ich EIN fahrtüchtiges Bike habe... 
Wäre aber schön, wenn du noch mal bei uns mitfahren würdest!


----------



## Cecil974 (1. August 2008)

Huhu  
Habe am Dienstag das Elztal "bezwungen". Zwar viele Schiebe- und Tragepassagen aber es wäre ein Eldorado für Pascal zum Austoben. Er würde vermutlich noch da fahren wo andere gar nicht mehr tragen können  Habe ein paar Bilder - siehe Fotoalbum. Also falls Interesse an ner "fast-Tagestour" besteht können wir das mal machen. René hat auch schon Interesse gezeigt...und der  Häuptling auch

Tschööö dieTina


----------



## rpo35 (1. August 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Huhu
> Habe am Dienstag das Elztal "bezwungen". Zwar viele Schiebe- und Tragepassagen aber es wäre ein Eldorado für Pascal zum Austoben...


Das kann ich nur bestätigen! Das Elztal war bei meiner Pilgerfahrt Ende April 2006 mit Uwe und den Tomburgern die letzte Passage.
Wirklich vom Feinsten 
Alles hier nachzulesen in 4 Teilen plus Schlußwort und Bilder!

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## PacMan (1. August 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Zwar viele Schiebe- und Tragepassagen aber es wäre ein Eldorado für Pascal zum Austoben. Er würde vermutlich noch da fahren wo andere gar nicht mehr tragen können


Na, jetzt übertreib mal nicht! 
Aber da würde ich auf jeden Fall sehr gerne mitfahren!


----------



## XCRacer (1. August 2008)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Wo treibst du dich denn rum, dass du an keiner Ombatour teilnimmst?


Ich gehöre zu der selten Spezies Menschen, die am WE arbeiten, damit ihr alle pünktlich eure Autos bekommt. 

Nächste Woche mache ich mit drei Bekannten aus dem Forum einen Eifelcross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (3. August 2008)

Huhu,
bin da - wer noch?

Werde  mich jetzt ne Runde aufs Crossbike schwingen....
Wenns gut läuft traue ich mich damit auf ne Omba (trailfreie) Tour


----------



## XCRacer (3. August 2008)

War heute bei der Alsdorfer RTF dabei. Sind die 79er Runde gefahren. Ging Ã¼ber Rennweg nach Kleinhau und mit viel Gegenwind Ã¼ber Raffelsbrandt, Zweifall, Donnerberg wieder zurÃ¼ck nach Alsdorf. Mit An- und Abfahrt hatte ich 109km und was an die 900 Hm. 

Die "KÃ¶ningsrunde" Ã¼ber Mariawald, Einruhr und Hammer hatte 155 km. Gesamtteilnehmerzahl: ca. 200. Die Noppenberger haben, wie nicht anders zu erwarten, die Manschaftswertung gewonnen.

Klasse! 5â¬ Startgeld, davon gab es bei der NummernrÃ¼ckgabe 1â¬ retour. Kaffee 50 cent, StÃ¼ck Kuchen 70 cent. Kann man echt nicht mekern


----------



## RS-Hunter (3. August 2008)

Der Bericht zu "Die 10 km von Dürwiß" ist online!

Viel Spaß beim Lesen und den Bildern


----------



## PacMan (4. August 2008)

Hey, habt ihr heute auch 'nen Flyer vom VulkanBike bekommen? Da steht ganz groß ein Wort drauf:

yeeeeeehaaaa​
Offenbar ist Stephans Saarschleifen-Abflug bis nach Daun bekannt geworden!


----------



## XCRacer (4. August 2008)

Und der Hut passt auch ! 
Naja! Fast


----------



## commencal blanc (4. August 2008)

So,

hab mir diese Nach ein Drittbike zugelegt 

Bergamont Platoon Team Disc 2006!

Ein Rad kommt jetzt nach Inden zurück.

Solange (also bis Montag) bin ich für Wald und Wiesentouren mit dem Crossbike von Daddy gerüstet. Nur Trails sind tabu ;-)!

Wer hat Lust und Zeit?

Grüßle
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (4. August 2008)

Ich hätte morgen Lust und Zeit. Vielleicht eine Tour zur Drover Heide? Die wollte ich mir gerne mal anschauen.
Allerdings kenne ich die Gegend nicht gut genug, um Guide zu spielen. Ich kann mal versuchen, etwas über GPSies zu planen, hab aber kein GPS, um das dann nachzufahren. Und Karten von der Gegend hab ich natürlich auch nicht... 

Wieviel Uhr würde dir denn überhaupt passen? Ich bin recht flexibel.


----------



## commencal blanc (5. August 2008)

Moin,

ja, generell bin ich auch sehr flexibel!
Morgen bringt mein Vater sein Rad zum Zaffer - anschließend werde ich mit ihm ein Ründchen drehen.
Ginge bei dir auch Donnerstag?


----------



## PacMan (5. August 2008)

Ab Mittwoch (also morgen) bin ich nicht da.

Ich peile jetzt mal 14:00 Uhr für heute an. Wenn du dann mitfahren möchtest, komme ich dich dann in Inden einsammeln...


----------



## kurzer37 (5. August 2008)

Hallo Gemeide
bei den Wetteraussichten werde Ich morgen Nachmittag eine Runde fahren.Falls jemand so ab 16 Uhr mit möchte bitte melden. Tel. 0160-97721676 

Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## commencal blanc (5. August 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ab Mittwoch (also morgen) bin ich nicht da.
> 
> Ich peile jetzt mal 14:00 Uhr für heute an. Wenn du dann mitfahren möchtest, komme ich dich dann in Inden einsammeln...



Irgendwie verpeilt, dass gestern heute ja morgen ist 

Naja, wohl verpasst. Muss jetzt erstmal Musik ins Auto bringen, sonst wird der Alpencross mit dem Auto unmusikalisch....

Bin noch bis Montag hier, vielleicht klappt es ja noch 

Sonnige Grüße aus Inden

Patrick


----------



## PacMan (5. August 2008)

Bin eben eine Runde gefahren. Es sollte eine kleine, harmlose Warm-up Runde für den Eifelcross werden. Geworden sind es 92 km.
Das lag vor allem an meinem erstklassigen Orientierungs-Sinn, der mich in zig Schleifen und ständigem Zick-Zack-Kurs sicher bis zur Drover Heide führte.

Von dort aus hab ich dann etwas zügiger nach Nideggen gefunden und den direkten Heimweg angetreten. Natürlich nicht, ohne noch ein paar Trails mitzunehmen. Nach Obermaubach runter befand ich mich plötzlich auf einem Sentiero 601 Verschnitt wieder. Sehr enge Kehren mit unregelmäßigen Stufen und Absätzen. Größtenteils S3, an einzelnen Stellen S4 Niveau!
Ich hab die ganze Zeit geschoben... 
Aber bevor wir noch mal zum Gardasee fahren, sollten wir dort üben!


----------



## commencal blanc (6. August 2008)

Meine Einheit war absolut Trailfrei ;-)!

 Detailansicht: Tour mit Papa und dem Steppenwolf
06.08.2008
Sportart 	Radfahren
Dauer 	03:14:18 h
Distanz 	58,42 km
km/h (Mittel) 	18.04 km/h
km/h (Maximum) 	57.46 km/h
Höhenmeter 	550 hm
Trainingsbereich 	Regeneration
Puls (Mittel) 	100 min-1
Puls (Maximum) 	155 min-1
Stimmung 	Sehr gut
Gewicht 	71 kg
Wetter 	sonnig (28)

Notizen 	
An der Inde entlang über Notberg nach Eschweiler, halbstündiger Stop beim Zaffer um Sattel und Griffe zu tauschen.... Anschließend zum Omerbach, nach Hamich, Gressenich, über Kartofelbaum und Richtung Vossennack zum Brandenburger Tor. Dann über Hürtgen, Kleinau, Großau, Rennweg, Franzosenkreuz, Langerwehe nach Inden!


----------



## Jule (7. August 2008)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> ...Detailansicht: Tour mit Papa und dem Steppenwolf
> 06.08.2008
> Sportart Radfahren
> Dauer 03:14:18 h
> ...


 
Ahhhh, noch jemand der alles liebevoll in die Trainingsverwaltung einträgt.


----------



## commencal blanc (7. August 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Ahhhh, noch jemand der alles liebevoll in die Trainingsverwaltung einträgt.



 jepp, seit Anfang 2006 alles genau dokumentiert


----------



## Jule (8. August 2008)

Boah, voll tote Hose hier.
Wo sind denn die Ombas? Hallooooo?

Alle in der Eifel verschwunden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (8. August 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> ...Alle in der Eifel verschwunden....


Bin ich ehrlich gesagt im Moment nicht sehr neidisch drauf


----------



## kurzer37 (8. August 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Boah, voll tote Hose hier.
> Wo sind denn die Ombas? Hallooooo?
> 
> Alle in der Eifel verschwunden....


 
Fahre im Moment nur sehr wenig,da mein Vater vorgeht.Er hat nicht mehr lange (max. 2 Monate). War dann gestern Morgen noch in Roetgen Tabak für Mutter kaufen.Hin über die Gräben und zurück NW.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## FilledBratze (9. August 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Hey, habt ihr heute auch 'nen Flyer vom VulkanBike bekommen? Da steht ganz groß ein Wort drauf:
> 
> yeeeeeehaaaa​
> Offenbar ist Stephans Saarschleifen-Abflug bis nach Daun bekannt geworden!



Man muss sich ja einen Namen machen


----------



## RS-Hunter (9. August 2008)

Hallo Jungs,

wie sieht's aus? Der Himmel ist strahlend blau, die Temperaturen angenehm und ich habe Lust heute eine g a a a a a n n z lockere Runde zu fahren.

Also Bernd, Marcel, Olli, Stefan, Michael, Thorsten, Markus und sonst alle Luschen  tragt euch mal schön ein. Der Omba-Treff versinkt gerade im Sommerloch. 

Luschentour

Georg


----------



## HolyBen (9. August 2008)

Hi Georg,

heute geht leider nicht.

Wenn es zeitlich passt, könnt ihr aber gerne nachher meine Ranch ansteuern, um hier ein Kaltgetränk zu süppeln. 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## RS-Hunter (9. August 2008)

Schade, ... aber das Angebot ist verlockend.


----------



## Cheng (9. August 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> wie sieht's aus? Der Himmel ist strahlend blau, die Temperaturen angenehm und ich habe Lust heute eine g a a a a a n n z lockere Runde zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Bin dabei, aber bitte wirklich ganz locker, bin seit dem Wolayer See nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen!
Muss gegen 18Uhr wieder zu Hause sein!


----------



## HolyBen (9. August 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> Bin dabei, aber bitte wirklich ganz locker, bin seit dem Wolayer See nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen!
> Muss gegen 18Uhr wieder zu Hause sein!



Dann könnt ihr doch gegen 16:30 Uhr bei mir sein.


----------



## burns68 (9. August 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> wie sieht's aus? Der Himmel ist strahlend blau, die Temperaturen angenehm und ich habe Lust heute eine g a a a a a n n z lockere Runde zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Hi Georg,

danke für die Einladung, aber ich muss nach Würselen. Meine Schwester erwartet meine Hilfe. Vielleicht sieht man sich bei Bernd!

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (9. August 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> wie sieht's aus? Der Himmel ist strahlend blau, die Temperaturen angenehm und ich habe Lust heute eine g a a a a a n n z lockere Runde zu fahren.
> 
> ...


 

Tja leider zu Spät,wollte gegen 16Uhr eine Runde fahren. Also falls jemand mit möchte bitte unbedingt Tel. 0160-97721676 melden.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## commencal blanc (9. August 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Tja leider zu Spät,wollte gegen 16Uhr eine Runde fahren. Also falls jemand mit möchte bitte unbedingt Tel. 0160-97721676 melden.
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Ich will gegen 16 Uhr wieder zurück sein und wollte nur 2 stündchen drehen
Aber absolutely Trailfree


----------



## PacMan (9. August 2008)

Die Ombas sind wieder im Lande! 

GeDe, niki-2, XCRacer und meiner einer haben die Eifel erfolgreich durchquert. Alle sind ohne nennenswerte Verletzungen und quasi pannenfrei angekommen.

Es war sehr schön, auch wenn wir noch ein ernsthaftes Wörtchen mit der Wetterfee reden müssen...

Vielen Dank auch an dieser Stelle noch mal für meine tollen Mitfahrer und die erstklassige (kurz vor) Ziel-Verpflegung bei Familie GeDe! 

Details folgen dann später.


----------



## niki-2 (9. August 2008)

Wollte mich auch noch mal kurz melden!!!

Super Tour, klasse Vorbereitung von Herrn XcRacer und ein toller Abschluß in Wolfgarten bei GeDe( wenn wir die Frauen nicht hätten, danke Bärbel für das tolle Essen)!!

Freue mich schon jetzt auf die nächste tolle Tour!

Dieter


----------



## FilledBratze (9. August 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> wie sieht's aus? Der Himmel ist strahlend blau, die Temperaturen angenehm und ich habe Lust heute eine g a a a a a n n z lockere Runde zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Hab' mir ein Randonneur aufgebaut und denn heute 130km durchs Mergelland gescheucht. Ist sogar die Brunssumer Sandtrails einwandfrei gefahren - mit 23er Slicks.

Werde nächste Woche zu einer 2200km langen Tour durch die Lorraine und den Alsass an den Bodensee und von da aus nach Plauen aufbrechen. In Plauen werden die Verwandten alle mal besucht und dann geht es über den Thüringer Wald und das Hochsauerland wieder zurück.


----------



## XCRacer (9. August 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> ... Details folgen dann später.


Guckst du !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (10. August 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Werde nächste Woche zu einer 2200km langen Tour durch die Lorraine ...


Wow!  Ich wünsch' dir viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## commencal blanc (11. August 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Guckst du !



Sieht nach ner netten Tour aus! 
Neidischbin!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (11. August 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Werde nächste Woche zu einer 2200km langen Tour durch die Lorraine und den Alsass an den Bodensee und von da aus nach Plauen aufbrechen. In Plauen werden die Verwandten alle mal besucht und dann geht es über den Thüringer Wald und das Hochsauerland wieder zurück.



äähh wie jetzt?  Alles mit dem Rad?


----------



## XCRacer (11. August 2008)

Ja, gute Frage! Wie lange möchtest du fahren? 2 Wochen? Erzähl mal mehr!


----------



## GeDe (11. August 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Guckst du !



Schöner Bericht, René
Tolle Tour, tolle Begleiter, tolle Stimmung, was will man mehr. Danke, Jungs, war schön mit Euch.
Ich nehm' Euch jederzeit wieder mit.


----------



## FilledBratze (11. August 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> äähh wie jetzt?  Alles mit dem Rad?



Ich hoffe doch -  und nicht wieder wie auf dem SMB mit dem Oberschenkel und mit Frauen, die mich nur verarschen wollen

Viel gibt es ja noch nicht zu erzählen, außer dass ich das Radl heute zwecks Gepäckträgermontage nach Aachen gebracht habe und es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach diese Woche noch losgeht.
Geplant sind 15 Tage reine Fahrt und wenn das Wetter und meine Kondition mitspielt folgende Etappen:
Eschweiler - Trier - Metz(F) - Lachapelle(F) - Colmar(F) - Konstanz - Kempten(A) - Augsburg - Mühlhausen - Bayreuth - Plauen - Neuhaus - Eisenach - Lieschenruh - Attendorn - Eschweiler

Laut map24 sind das 1770km. Ich rechne aber großzügig mit 2000 bis 2200 km.


----------



## FilledBratze (11. August 2008)

Ach so, ich nehme keinen mit. Laut meines Therapeuten aka Stephan ist es an der Zeit mich selber zu 'erfahren'


----------



## HolyBen (11. August 2008)

Da hast Du ja einiges vor. Lass mal zwischendurch was von dir hören.


----------



## XCRacer (12. August 2008)

Ja genau. Ab und zu mal ins Internetcafé und ein paar Zeilen für die Omba-Seite schreiben. Wenn's geht, noch hier und da ein Foto dazu.


----------



## kurzer37 (12. August 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Ach so, ich nehme keinen mit. Laut meines Therapeuten aka Stephan ist es an der Zeit mich selber zu 'erfahren'


 
Dann wünsche Ich dir alles gute und komme Gesund nach Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (12. August 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ja genau. Ab und zu mal ins Internetcafé und ein paar Zeilen für die Omba-Seite schreiben. Wenn's geht, noch hier und da ein Foto dazu.



Werd ich machen, wenn ihr denn Platz auf der Home habt für 16 Tage input.
Nach Netcafés auf der Strecke hab' ich schon gegoogled. Brauch' ich nur noch einen Rechner mit Infrarotschnittstelle, da der Polar wohl nicht die ganze Tour aufzeichnen kann. Höhenprofile gibts dann auch für die Home. Ich schick einfach alles an Dich, René. Du entscheidest dann am besten, was on geht und was nicht.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (12. August 2008)

Gute Fahrt Stephan und komm heil wieder.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## XCRacer (12. August 2008)

Gute Fahrt Stephan! Brauchst ja keinen Roman zu schreiben. Nur ein paar Anekdoten und ein Foto. Müssen nicht unbedingt wissen, welches Puls du bei 682 Hm, um 10:36 Uhr, hattest.


----------



## benito (12. August 2008)

Hallo Dieter
wollte mal fragen, ob Du morgen fährst?

gruß Benito


----------



## niki-2 (12. August 2008)

benito schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter
> wollte mal fragen, ob Du morgen fährst?
> 
> gruß Benito



Leider nicht muß morgen arbeiten!!

Aber nächste Woche gehts wieder rund!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## niki-2 (12. August 2008)

Für deine Megatour lieber Stephan viel Erfolg und komme gesund wieder zurück!


----------



## GeDe (12. August 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Hab' mir ein Randonneur aufgebaut und denn heute 130km durchs Mergelland gescheucht. Ist sogar die Brunssumer Sandtrails einwandfrei gefahren - mit 23er Slicks.
> 
> Werde nächste Woche zu einer 2200km langen Tour durch die Lorraine und den Alsass an den Bodensee und von da aus nach Plauen aufbrechen. In Plauen werden die Verwandten alle mal besucht und dann geht es über den Thüringer Wald und das Hochsauerland wieder zurück.



Viel Vergnügen Stefan, und pass' auf Deine Gräten auf.


----------



## rpo35 (12. August 2008)

Viel Spaß Stefan! Und komm' gesund wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheng (12. August 2008)

Stephan, hau rein, PASS AUF DICH AUF und komm gesund wieder.

Der Neidische!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (13. August 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Gute Fahrt Stephan! Brauchst ja keinen Roman zu schreiben. Nur ein paar Anekdoten und ein Foto. Müssen nicht unbedingt wissen, welches Puls du bei 682 Hm, um 10:36 Uhr, hattest.



Wollte ja auch kein Jahr wegbleiben, um dann ausführlich über die molekulare Beschaffenheit der Reise zu berichten. Fotostrecke und ein paar Notizen find ich auch ok.


----------



## PacMan (14. August 2008)

Unser verlorener Sohn  Christian ist eben eine FeierAbendTour mit mir gefahren!

Von Alsdorf aus ging es durch's Broichbachtal und Wurmtal über zwei Kohleberge und wieder zurück. Schmale Wege wurden größtenteils gemieden, da man die bei dem aktuellen Bewuchs nur mit Bein-Protektoren befahren kann.

War 'ne schöne Runde  mit etwas über 40km.


----------



## rpo35 (14. August 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...Schmale Wege wurden größtenteils gemieden, da man die bei dem aktuellen Bewuchs nur mit Bein-Protektoren befahren kann...


Aha, Christians Beine sind dir scheinbar wichtiger als meine!?


----------



## PacMan (14. August 2008)

Nein, heute habe aber nicht ich bestimmt, wo es lang geht, sondern Christian!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (15. August 2008)

Das mit dem gemeinen Grünzeug kann ich bezeugen.


----------



## commencal blanc (15. August 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Wollte ja auch kein Jahr wegbleiben, um dann ausführlich über die molekulare Beschaffenheit der Reise zu berichten. Fotostrecke und ein paar Notizen find ich auch ok.



Wünsche dir auch eine gute Reise, eine schöne Tour!

Viele Grüße aus Stuttgart
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (15. August 2008)

Heute Vormittag bin ich zu einer 44 km Runde aufgebrochen. Zwei Ziele hatte ich. Hauptziel war der Carl-Alexander-Park in Baesweiler. Das ist eine Freizeitanlage auf und um einer Abraumhalde der ehemaligen Steinkohleförderung. Mit Unterstützung der Euregionale 2008 wurde unter anderem dieses Projekt finanziert. 







Den Aussichtspunkt oben auf der Halde erreicht man offiziell über eine Metallkonstuktion. Rad ist hier Fehlanzeige! Dieses kann und sollte man unten lassen (Schloss mit nehmen). Es gibt aber einen Versorgungsweg (grober Schotter), der öffentlich zugänglich ist. Einfach nach den Hinweispfeilen "Bergplateau" ausschau halten. Hierüber kann man auch mit dem Rad zur Aussichtsplattform gelangen.






Unten gibt es auch auch Ausflugslokal. 

Nebenziel war die Grünanlage bei Aldenhoven, wo auch die Blumenfotos entstanden sind. Wirklich toll angelegt. Auch eine Aktion der Euregionale.






Im Übrigen hat man die Wege an der neuen Indeaue befestigt (Schotter) und Schilder aufgestellt. Die Lehmwege sind also Vergangenheit. Im Ort (Aldenhoven) hat man die alte Bahntrasse mitlerweiler asfaltiert.

Der Track ist mit MTBs und Tourenrädern fahrbar. Rennräder sollten robuste Bereifung haben! Eventuell auch mal ein paar Meter schieben!

Track bei gpsies.com
Der Peak in der Mitte ist die Halde 

Alle Bilder auf www.mtb3000.de oder direkt hier!


----------



## ratze (15. August 2008)

Sehr schöne Bilder !
Müssen bald noch mal ne Tour zusammen machen !


----------



## XCRacer (15. August 2008)

morgen 13 uhr bei bernd in röhe. locker flockig 2 h rr durchs jülicher/heinsberger land.

wie wär`s?


----------



## cyberp (15. August 2008)

Auf der Halde waren Pascal und ich auch. Sind aber mit dem Rad hoch. Pascal wäre fast mit dem Rad die Stufen für die Fußgänger runter gefahren 

Gibt es einen Termin für morgen?


----------



## PacMan (15. August 2008)

cyberp schrieb:


> Pascal wäre fast mit dem Rad die Stufen für die Fußgänger runter gefahren


Pssst! 



> Gibt es einen Termin für morgen?


Muss den Salat morgen noch machen, weil ich gerade eben erst nach Hause gekommen bin und keine Kartoffeln im Hause habe. Wird für mich also etwas knapp für 'ne Runde. Und die anderen wollen ja eh lieber rennradeln...


----------



## FilledBratze (16. August 2008)

MoinMoin Ombas,
ich mach mich just im Moment auf zu meiner Tour. Vielen Dank für die lieben Reisewünsche.

Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter wünsche ich euch bei eurer Grillparty. Trinkt ein Bier auf mich.


----------



## XCRacer (16. August 2008)

cyberp schrieb:


> Pascal wäre fast mit dem Rad die Stufen für die Fußgänger runter gefahren
> 
> Gibt es einen Termin für morgen?


Ehrlich gesagt, was auch mein erster Gedanke. Hatte aber das falsche Rad dabei und außerdem sind da Überwachungskameras. 

Gleich 13 Uhr, Christian ! Wehe du kneifst !


----------



## RS-Hunter (16. August 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Gleich 13 Uhr, Christian ! Wehe du kneifst !



ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (19. August 2008)

Hallo Omba-mittwochs-Fahrer, geht morgen was?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## XCRacer (19. August 2008)

Bei mir nicht. Meine Schwester hat Geburtstag und werde sie besuchen. Soweit ich weiß, kann Dieter auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (19. August 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Hallo Omba-mittwochs-Fahrer, geht morgen was?
> 
> Gruß
> Markus



Habe dir eine PM geschickt!
Kann erst morgen nachmittag, leider weiß ich aber noch nicht wieviel Uhr!


Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (23. August 2008)

Und wieder einmal hat ein Omba ein Freudenfest.
*Lieber Dieter,*
*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag,*

*Gruß*
*Kurzer37*

Und am Mittwoch fahren und feiern wir


----------



## GeDe (23. August 2008)

Hallo Dieter,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag 
und alles Gute.


----------



## burns68 (23. August 2008)

*Lieber Dieter alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!!*


----------



## RS-Hunter (23. August 2008)

*Hallo lieber Dieter,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Geburtstag!*​


----------



## tail-light (23. August 2008)

*HAPPY* *BIRTHDAY*

lieber Dieter
von
Ina & Dix

​


----------



## Cheng (23. August 2008)

DDDDDDDDDDiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeettttttttttttter!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, feier schön und laß Dich reich beschenken!

Bei der nächsten Tour gibts auch ne kleine Überraschung!


----------



## XCRacer (23. August 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lieber alter Dieter


----------



## PacMan (23. August 2008)

Junge, schau dir den Dieter an! Der hat sogar Geburtstag!!! 

Ich wünsch' dir alles Gute und viele Geschenke!  
Lass uns bald noch mal mit 'nem Glühwein anstoßen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty Bottoms (23. August 2008)

Hallo Dieter,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag

Gruß
Markus


----------



## HolyBen (23. August 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Dieter.


----------



## niki-2 (23. August 2008)

Danke für die lieben Wünsche,

Geburtstagsfeierlichkeiten werden bei der nächsten Tour ganz bestimmt nachgeholt!!

P.S. Und viel Spass bei Ina habe Abend!!

Gruß

Dieter:


----------



## XCRacer (23. August 2008)

*Kurzer Kleinbericht von der RTF Eschweiler:* Verregnet ging es über Schevenhütte, Gürzenich und in einer großen Schleife durch das Jülicher Land. Also bis auf den einen Anstieg sehr flach.

228 Teilnehmer quälten sich durch Sturmböen und Regenschauern. Unter anderem auch ein Biker des MTB-Treff Omerbach. Also ICH ! Erstaunlich, mit 2 Teilnehmern reichte es schon für den dritten Platz bei den Hobbyfahrern. Glückwunsch an die BSG Sparkasse .

Wiedermal moderate Preise bei der Zielverpflegung. Kaffee 50 Cent, Erdinger alkfrei 2,- Euro.


----------



## cyberp (23. August 2008)

Hallo Dieter,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag
und alles Gute .


----------



## benito (23. August 2008)

Hallo Dieter,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag

Gruß Benito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (24. August 2008)

Und Heute ist der Jubeltag unserer Ina und auch von mir natürlich 
*Liebe Ina,*
*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag*

*Gruß*
*Kurzer37*


----------



## Cheng (24. August 2008)

Hi Ina! Schon wach?

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag zum zweiten mal!
War eine geile Party gestern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!!!!!!Ombas Forever!!!!!!!​


----------



## GeDe (24. August 2008)

Hallo Ina,

auch vom Omba-Aussenposten im Nationalpark 

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## niki-2 (24. August 2008)

Hy Ina

alles Gute zum Geburtstag 



Gruß

Dieter


----------



## burns68 (24. August 2008)

*Liebe Ina, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!​*


----------



## HolyBen (24. August 2008)

Hi Ina, alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## rpo35 (24. August 2008)

Ähm, wir waren im Rad am Ring-Fieber. Alles Gute nachgträglich!!!!!!!!!

Ralph


----------



## niki-2 (25. August 2008)

Hallo MTB Fans!!

Termin für Mittwoch, wer Zeit und Lust hat.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7021

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## tail-light (25. August 2008)

*Danke für die lieben Glückwünsche!!*

*Tja, auch die letzte Pussy kleingekriegt. *
*Gut gemacht Jungs!!!*
​


----------



## PacMan (26. August 2008)

Samstag soll's schönes Wetter geben. Bekommen wir noch mal 'ne große Omba-Tour auf die Beine gestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (26. August 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Samstag soll's schönes Wetter geben. Bekommen wir noch mal 'ne große Omba-Tour auf die Beine gestellt?


 Bin dabei, wenn's 'ne Luschentour wird! 

Edit: @Ina: Ganz lieben Glückwunsch auch noch nachträglich von mir!


----------



## niki-2 (26. August 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Samstag soll's schönes Wetter geben. Bekommen wir noch mal 'ne große Omba-Tour auf die Beine gestellt?




Kann leider nicht bin arbeiten!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (26. August 2008)

Kann leider nicht bin arbeiten!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß

René


----------



## Cheng (26. August 2008)

bin nicht arbeiten, aber dafür sehr langsam, wäre aber dabei!


----------



## GeDe (26. August 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> bin nicht arbeiten, aber dafür sehr langsam, wäre aber dabei!



bin langsam und arbeiten, kann auch nicht


----------



## kurzer37 (26. August 2008)

GeDe schrieb:


> bin langsam und arbeiten, kann auch nicht


 

Werde mich Gede ( Samstag ) anschließen.Morgen fahre Ich auch aber erst gegen 11.00-12.00Uhr muß vorher noch wg. Beerdigung einiges erledigen.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## benito (27. August 2008)

Würde Samstag auch mitfahren

Gruß Benito


----------



## RS-Hunter (27. August 2008)

wäre Samstag dabei. 

@Pascal: Schlag mal was vor, mach 'nen Termin und dann klappt's auch mit den Ombas.


----------



## Cecil974 (27. August 2008)

So. Jetzt schäme ich mich aber mal. Da schaut man mal ne zeitlang nicht hier rein und schon haben alle Geburtstag. 

Ganz liebe Glückwünsche nachträglich liebe 

_*Ina *_​
und lieber 
*Dieter*​
Ganz dolles Sorry für die Verspätung... 
Mag auch mal gerne wieder bei der nächsten "Luschentour" teilnehmen...

Viele Grüße - die TINA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tail-light (27. August 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> wäre Samstag dabei.
> 
> @Pascal: Schlag mal was vor, mach 'nen Termin und dann klappt's auch mit den Ombas.


 
Ich kann nicht. Habe dieses WE auch wieder die Kids da!!! Außerdem müsste es dann bei mir eine Luschentour zum Quadrat werden !!


----------



## Dix (27. August 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> wäre Samstag dabei.
> 
> @Pascal: Schlag mal was vor, mach 'nen Termin und dann klappt's auch mit den Ombas.



Hi, würde mich evtl. anschließen.


----------



## PacMan (28. August 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> @Pascal: Schlag mal was vor, mach 'nen Termin und dann klappt's auch mit den Ombas.


Tja, ehrlich gesagt möchte ich mich selbst noch nicht festlegen.  Sorry, ich melde mich später dazu. Also plant lieber erstmal was ohne mich.


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. August 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Tja, ehrlich gesagt möchte ich mich selbst noch nicht festlegen.  Sorry, ich melde mich später dazu. Also plant lieber erstmal was ohne mich.



Supertyp


----------



## PacMan (28. August 2008)

Ist ja schon gut. Ich bin dabei! 

Ab wann passt es euch denn? 11:00 Uhr? Oder lieber später? Hier schon mal der Termin zum Eintragen!

Ich kann grob 'ne Strecke planen, freue mich aber über Vorschläge!


----------



## XCRacer (28. August 2008)

Habe unerwartet frei und bin dabei. 11 Uhr ist für mich OK. Früher ist eher ungünstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dix (28. August 2008)

Hi!
Hab mich mal eingetragen. Wo/wann kann ich mich denn anschließen?


----------



## PacMan (29. August 2008)

Also nach jetzigem Stand fahren wir vom Omerbach über Hamich und dann runter zur Laufenburg. Beste Zustiegsmöglichkeit für dich wäre also Hamich (Ecke Heisterner Straße / Gut Atzenau).
Die Wehebachtalsperre wird großzügig umfahren! 

Es sind knapp 80km, aber locker über WABs. Wir haben ja Zeit. Sollte also für jede Lusche zu packen sein!


----------



## RS-Hunter (29. August 2008)

Hallo Biker,

_"Werbetrommel an"_

war heute bei Henrotte und ich habe dort super, wahnsinns Schnäppchen an Radbekleidung gesehen. bis zu -30, -40, -50, -60, -70 % reduziert. Also die -70 % habe ich selbst ausgenutzt.  Bekleidung von Movexx, Comus, Vaude, Gonso oder Löffler.

Und dann habe ich auch noch für einen Kollegen ein super gebrauchtes KTM-Trekkingrad für kleines Geld erstanden.

Also jetzt ist die beste Zeit für Schnäppchenjäger.





*
www.henrotte.de*

_"Werbetrommel aus"_


----------



## Cheng (29. August 2008)

bei der Logo Größe ist klar warum Du 70% bekommen hast!

Sorry Leute, bin für morgen raus, kann leider erst am Nachmittag und werde dann wohl alleine radeln!


----------



## kurzer37 (29. August 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> bei der Logo Größe ist klar warum Du 70% bekommen hast!
> 
> Sorry Leute, bin für morgen raus, kann leider erst am Nachmittag und werde dann wohl alleine radeln!


 

Kann auch erst nach dem Werk und fahre gegen 15.30Uhr, also falls jemand auf eine Luschenrunde lust hat melden.02402-71359

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (29. August 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Kann auch erst nach dem Werk und fahre gegen 15.30Uhr, also falls jemand auf eine Luschenrunde lust hat melden.02402-71359
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Hast Du was dagegen wenn ich um 15:30Uhr bei Dir bin?


----------



## Dix (29. August 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Also nach jetzigem Stand fahren wir vom Omerbach über Hamich und dann runter zur Laufenburg. Beste Zustiegsmöglichkeit für dich wäre also Hamich (Ecke Heisterner Straße / Gut Atzenau).
> Die Wehebachtalsperre wird großzügig umfahren!
> 
> Es sind knapp 80km, aber locker über WABs. Wir haben ja Zeit. Sollte also für jede Lusche zu packen sein!



OK! Bin dann entweder um 11:30 Uhr da oder habe mich für etwas anderes entschieden. Also nicht warten.


----------



## Jule (29. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich komm morgen doch nicht mit. Wir wollen mal gemütlich ausschlafen. Mir fehlt immernoch Schlaf vom Ring. 
Wünsch euch viel Spaß! 

Jule


----------



## PacMan (30. August 2008)

Dix schrieb:


> OK! Bin dann entweder um 11:30 Uhr da ...


Ähm, 11:30 Uhr ist aber ein bisschen spät! Vom Treffpunkt Omerbach bis dort brauchen wir nur ein paar Minuten! (Ok, dieser Hinweis kommt auch etwas spät, gebe ich zu.)


----------



## Cheng (30. August 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hast Du was dagegen wenn ich um 15:30Uhr bei Dir bin?



Schaffe leider auch das nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (30. August 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> Schaffe leider auch das nicht!


 
Eigentlich wäre das super gewesen ,sei eben etwas später hier.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (30. August 2008)

Bilder von heute!
Es war schön! 

*edit* Und ein Video hab ich auch noch für euch.


----------



## Cheng (31. August 2008)

Heute spontan 13Uhr Start in Eschweiler einmal um die WBTS.

Wer mit möchte, hier melden, Treffpunkt und Startzeit ist noch leicht flexibel!!


----------



## XCRacer (31. August 2008)

Wegen Erkältung verzichte ich auf Sport und fahre heute auf vier Rädern durch die Eifel


----------



## Cheng (31. August 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wegen Erkältung verzichte ich auf Sport und fahre heute auf vier Rädern durch die Eifel



Dann aber schön das Dach zu lassen!


----------



## niki-2 (31. August 2008)

Tour für Mittwoch!

Wer frei und Zeit hat ist recht herzlich eingeladen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7066


Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (31. August 2008)

Heute gab's für mich Sonntags-Trails mit Daniela, Lutz und Markus und doppelten Badespaß mit Ralph und Jule.

Bilder und ein kleiner Bericht folgen gleich vielleicht noch. Aber erstmal warte ich auf den Pizzamann.

@Ralph, Jule: Der Regen war bei mir nach ca. 10 Minuten wieder vorbei. Hoffe, ihr hattet auch soviel Glück. Um ca. 20:00 Uhr war ich zuhause.
Und mit 99,1km hab ich die 100 schon wieder knapp verpasst!


----------



## XCRacer (31. August 2008)

Bis jetzt mit zwei Berichten im Rückstand


----------



## rpo35 (31. August 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> [email protected], Jule: Der Regen war bei mir nach ca. 10 Minuten wieder vorbei. Hoffe, ihr hattet auch soviel Glück. Um ca. 20:00 Uhr war ich zuhause...


Wir sind auch nur kurz und knackig geduscht worden. Hätte ich vorher gewußt dass das so schnell vorbei geht, hätten wir uns untergestellt. Wir waren um 20:30 zurück und jetzt wird noch was gegessen 

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (31. August 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bis jetzt mit zwei Berichten im Rückstand


Hab den Rückstand aufgeholt! Zwei auf einen Schlag!


----------



## XCRacer (1. September 2008)

Prima 
Hab noch die Videos verlinkt


----------



## Jule (1. September 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Heute gab's für mich Sonntags-Trails mit Daniela, Lutz und Markus und doppelten Badespaß mit Ralph und Jule.


 
Knapp 97km für eine Stunde am und im Rursee! War das schöööööööööön!


----------



## PacMan (1. September 2008)

Hey Bernd,

morgen kommt das Edelmetall raus? 
Na denn drück' ich mal die Daumen, dass es danach steil bergauf geht!


----------



## Boris75 (2. September 2008)

Gibt es für die Tour morgen noch einen Alternativtreffpunkt wie z.b. Wbts oder was in der Nähe davon ? Dann würd ich vieleicht mitkommen.

Gruß
Boris


----------



## talybont (2. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bin wieder daheim:
7 Tage Vinschgau, 500 km, 35 h, 12000 hm bergauf, so ca. 15000 bergab.
Schön wars 

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (2. September 2008)

Boris75 schrieb:


> Gibt es für die Tour morgen noch einen Alternativtreffpunkt wie z.b. Wbts oder was in der Nähe davon ? Dann würd ich vieleicht mitkommen.
> 
> Gruß
> Boris



Hy Boris,

wir können uns gerne an der Wbts treffen!! Ich denke wir sind so ca. 9.35 Uhr dort!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (2. September 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin wieder daheim:
> 7 Tage Vinschgau, 500 km, 35 h, 12000 hm bergauf, so ca. 15000 bergab.
> ...



Fotos, Fotos, Fotos !!!


----------



## XCRacer (2. September 2008)

Boris75 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Gruß
> Boris


Der Boris lebt noch! 

Dieter das müssen wir ausnutzen. Der kann uns richtig schöne Trails bei Simmerath, Roetgen, Monschau zeigen


----------



## niki-2 (2. September 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Der Boris lebt noch!
> 
> Dieter das müssen wir ausnutzen. Der kann uns richtig schöne Trails bei Simmerath, Roetgen, Monschau zeigen




Gebe den Tour guide gerne an Boris weiter gell!!!


----------



## Boris75 (2. September 2008)

Wunderbar, ich werd dann um 9.30 am Unterstand Wbts auf euch warten


----------



## rpo35 (2. September 2008)

Zeig' den Jungs mal die Abfahrt bei Menzerath Boris


----------



## talybont (2. September 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Fotos, Fotos, Fotos !!!


kriege ich morgen!


----------



## Dix (2. September 2008)

Es war schön! 

Stimmt! Hat Spaß gemacht. Leider kann ich die Videos nicht öffnen.
Bis zum nächsten mal 
Dix (der Sympathizer)


----------



## XCRacer (3. September 2008)

Bin leider raus, Dieter. Magen-Darm-Grippe


----------



## tail-light (3. September 2008)

Dix schrieb:


> Leider kann ich die Videos nicht öffnen.


 
*Ich schon*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (3. September 2008)

Vorausgesetzt, ich bin Freitag wieder fit: Wer hat Lust auf eine Explorertour Richtung Woffelsbach und anschließend weiter über Kesternich nach Mulartshütte? Sind 3 bis 4 Trails, die auf der Karte interessant aussehen und ich mal gerne testen möchte. ca. 85 km und ca. 1200 Hm von Omerbach bis Omerbach.

Abfahrt Vormittags, ab 9 Uhr! Markus?

Dieter? Trocken geblieben?


----------



## niki-2 (3. September 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt, ich bin Freitag wieder fit: Wer hat Lust auf eine Explorertour Richtung Woffelsbach und anschließend weiter über Kesternich nach Mulartshütte? Sind 3 bis 4 Trails, die auf der Karte interessant aussehen und ich mal gerne testen möchte. ca. 85 km und ca. 1200 Hm von Omerbach bis Omerbach.
> 
> Abfahrt Vormittags, ab 9 Uhr! Markus?
> 
> Dieter? Trocken geblieben?



Ja einigermaßen!

Schöne Tour mit Boris über Rennweg,Dresbachtrail,Kreidefelsen,Schmidt,KalltalJägerhaus und zurück nach Hause!!

91,2km 1407hm

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## niki-2 (3. September 2008)

Wie schauts Samstag aus?

Soll ich einen Termin machen?
Wollte eventuell in den Tierpark nach Schmidt zum Kuchenessen wenn das Wetter mitspielt!

Wer hat Zeit und Lust?

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (3. September 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Wer hat Zeit und Lust?


Beides


----------



## niki-2 (3. September 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Beides



Ist ja schon mal ein Anfang!

Mache gleich einen Termin!!


----------



## Boris75 (3. September 2008)

Ja schöne Tour heute bis auf das miese Novemberwetter!
Hab mich schon lange nicht mehr so auf eine heiße Dusche nach dem radeln gefreut.

@Rene : Wenn das Wetter Freitag nicht zu schlecht ist und du einen Alternativtreffpunkt wie Wbts, Gotfriedskreutz oder Parkplatz Rennweg anbieten kannst bin ich dabei.


----------



## niki-2 (3. September 2008)

Ombatour für Samstag

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7083

Es geht zum Tierpark Schmidt Kuchenessen

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (3. September 2008)

Boris! Gottfriedskreuz liegt auf dem Weg. Wäre gegen 10:30 Uhr dort, wenn nichts dagegen spricht. Wetter sollte natürlich mitspielen.


----------



## Cheng (4. September 2008)

Unser MausD hat heute Geburtstag,

dafür alles Gute und lass es Dir heute besonders gut gehen!

    ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (4. September 2008)

*Lieber Marcel,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!*​


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (4. September 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag liebes Vetterherz - feier schön!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## XCRacer (4. September 2008)

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Marcel.* Hab mir gestern Abend noch alte Videos von vor zwei Jahren angesehen, da warst du richtig schlank. Also "back to the roots" und Bauch einziehen!  

*Dieter!* Firma rief grad an. Ich gehe Samstag kurzfristig arbeiten. Kann also erst ab 15:30 Uhr radeln


----------



## tail-light (4. September 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*
*Marcel*
**​


----------



## MausD (4. September 2008)

Danke für die ersten Glückwünsche.
Und bevor sich am Samstag noch mehr Leute was vornehmen...
Samstag ab Mittag gibts bei mir im Garten Getränke, Suppe und ein bischen Brot.
Wer will kann kommen , Zeit ab 15 Uhr und solange der Vorrat reicht 





XCRacer schrieb:


> *...da warst du richtig schlank. Also "back to the roots" und Bauch einziehen!...*


*
Bin schon dabei, für mich am Samstag kein *


----------



## PacMan (4. September 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Marcel!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (4. September 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Wer will kann kommen , Zeit ab 15 Uhr und solange der Vorrat reicht


Prima! Dann weiß ich ja, wo ich nach Feierabend gleich hin radel 

*Kleines Rätsel für Professor Kurz:* Guckst du Bilder! Vorhin auf der Trainingsrunde entdeckt.

Vielleicht kannst du kurz für die weniger heimatkundlich Gebildeten kurz über Ernest Hemingway referieren.


----------



## Boris75 (4. September 2008)

@rene: Ich warte morgen dann am Gottfriedskreutz auf dich.
Wäre es in anbetracht der Wetterlage nicht besser wenn wir eine halbe Std. oder Std. früher fahren würden da es ab Mittag regnen soll?


----------



## XCRacer (4. September 2008)

Hast recht. Also um 9:30 Uhr Gottfriedskreuz


----------



## Boris75 (4. September 2008)

Ja, bin um 9.30 dann am Gottfriedskreutz


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. September 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Prima! Dann weiß ich ja, wo ich nach Feierabend gleich hin radel
> 
> *Kleines Rätsel für Professor Kurz:* Guckst du Bilder! Vorhin auf der Trainingsrunde entdeckt.
> 
> Vielleicht kannst du kurz für die weniger heimatkundlich Gebildeten kurz über Ernest Hemingway referieren.



Hab bei euch mal was rumspioniert und da ich so neugierig bin hab ich gleich mal das rätsel gegoogelt:
http://www.euskirchen-online.ksta.de/html/artikel/1218660376218.shtml


----------



## Jule (4. September 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Marcel!


----------



## niki-2 (4. September 2008)

Happy Birthday lieber Marcell!

Omabtour am Samstag endet dann natürlich bei dir!


----------



## XCRacer (4. September 2008)

schraeg schrieb:


> http://www.euskirchen-online.ksta.de/html/artikel/1218660376218.shtml


Ah ja! Ganz interessant! Der 17-Kurven-Weg ist mir schon lange bekannt. Dachte allerdings, der Name wäre eine Erfindung der örtlichen Biker. Wusste nicht, das er eine historische Bedeutung hat.

Leider sind die Rundwege zu kurz, um für uns Biker wirklich interessant zu sein. Zumal das, was ich vom Hemingway-Trail gefahren bin, alles andere als ein (Single)Trail ist. Aber das kennen wir ja vom Wildnis-Trail .


----------



## MausD (4. September 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Prima! Dann weiß ich ja, wo ich nach Feierabend gleich hin radel



Kannst du gern machen aber ich bin gar nicht zu Hause HEUTE.

Einladung gilt für SAMSTAG, also den kommenden, also den 06.06.2008!!!!

Aber ich denke du meinst mit "gleich" das gleich das gleich nach dem Feierabend am Samstag kommt.

Wer heute doch erscheint, Bier ist im Kühlschrank in der Hütte und sie (also die Hütte) ist nicht abgeschlossen.




			
				niki schrieb:
			
		

> Omabtour am Samstag endet dann natürlich bei dir!


Der Kuchen sollte bis dahin ja gut verdaut sein 

Danke noch mal für die Glückwünsche


----------



## XCRacer (4. September 2008)

Ja ist klar! Ich meine ja auch *SAMSTAG* 

Hätte vielleicht schreiben sollen: "Dann weiß ich ja, wo ich gleich nachdem ich am SAMSTAG Feierabend habe..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (4. September 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Marcel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## burns68 (4. September 2008)

Hi Marcel,

von mir auch noch alles gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## HolyBen (5. September 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Kannst du gern machen aber ich bin gar nicht zu Hause HEUTE.
> 
> Einladung gilt für SAMSTAG, also den kommenden, also den 06.06.2008!!!!
> 
> ...



Nachträglich noch alles Gute auch von mir.

Am 06.06.2008 kann ich nicht, da ich den Zauber der Zeitreise noch nicht drauf habe. 

Sollte Du am 06.09. da sein, komme ich / wir mal kurz vorbei.
"Simon" hat Guitar Hero für den DS.


----------



## kurzer37 (5. September 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Prima! Dann weiß ich ja, wo ich nach Feierabend gleich hin radel
> 
> *Kleines Rätsel für Professor Kurz:* Guckst du Bilder! Vorhin auf der Trainingsrunde entdeckt.
> 
> Vielleicht kannst du kurz für die weniger heimatkundlich Gebildeten kurz über Ernest Hemingway referieren.


 

Da hast du mich als Mitglied des Hürtgenwaldvereins aber genau auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt.Kannte diese Wege noch garnicht.
Aber was viel wichtiger ist,auch von mir:
*Lieber Marcel,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!*​*Gruß*
*Kurzer37*​


----------



## niki-2 (5. September 2008)

Hallo Bikegemeinde:

Hier nochmal zur Erinnerung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7083

Hat denn keiner Zeit oder Lust faule Bande!!!!!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (5. September 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hat denn keiner Zeit oder Lust faule Bande!!!!!



Toll Danke, bin ich Keiner ???


----------



## commencal blanc (5. September 2008)

@Marcel

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag  - nachträglich!

Bin sogar wieder im Lande - nur fürs Wochenende, aber diesmal mit Bike!
Vielleicht bin ich morgen dabei!

Grüße aus Inden

Patrick


----------



## niki-2 (5. September 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Toll Danke, bin ich Keiner ???



Du bist narürlich die rühmliche Ausnahme!

Freue mich trotzdem auf morgen!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (5. September 2008)

Hab mich gerade auch für morgen angemeldet. Hatte ursprünglich was anderes vor, aber das scheint nix zu geben. (Ihr seid also nur meine zweite Wahl.  )
Ich freu mich! Fahren wir auch den Dresbachtrail? Ich hab da noch was zu erledigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (5. September 2008)

Wenn ihr einmal in Obermaubach seid, könnt ihr mich von der Arbeit abholen


----------



## kurzer37 (6. September 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Bikegemeinde:
> 
> Hier nochmal zur Erinnerung:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7083
> ...


 
Fahre gegen 11:00Uhr eine gemütliche Runde ,möchte euch das Tempo nicht in Schnecke umwandeln und würde aber um wieder mehr gefordert zu werden am Mittwoch mit dir fahren.
Also für Luschen ab 11Uhr melden.0160-97721676

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (6. September 2008)

Hey Dieter, bleibt der Treffpunkt bei Dürwiss oder können wir vielleicht am Omerbach einsteigen? Ist für die meisten Mitfahrer ja doch praktischer...
Es sei denn natürlich, du möchtest von Dürwiss aus woanders lang fahren.


----------



## niki-2 (6. September 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Hey Dieter, bleibt der Treffpunkt bei Dürwiss oder können wir vielleicht am Omerbach einsteigen? Ist für die meisten Mitfahrer ja doch praktischer...
> Es sei denn natürlich, du möchtest von Dürwiss aus woanders lang fahren.



Na klar, wenn sich nichts ändert bei den Mitfahrern komme ich auch sofort zum Omerbach.

Dreßbachtrail ist natürlich Pflichtprogramm!!!


----------



## IGGY (6. September 2008)

Achtung am Dreßbachtrail. Da ist kurz hinter der Brücke ein neuer kleiner Sprunghügel!


----------



## niki-2 (6. September 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Achtung am Dreßbachtrail. Da ist kurz hinter der Brücke ein neuer kleiner Sprunghügel!



Weiß ich ist für große Leute nicht einfach wegen dem großen Baum der dahinter quer hängt!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeDe (6. September 2008)

T'schuldigung, Marcel, 
habe leider erst heute wieder ins Forum schauen können. War nicht zuhause.

Nachträglich auch von mir Herzliche Glückwünsche zu Deinem Geburtstag


----------



## niki-2 (6. September 2008)

Bilder von heute sind online!

http://www.omerbach.de/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=126


----------



## IGGY (6. September 2008)

Ich wußte garnicht das Ihr so hübsche Fahrer in Eurem Kreis habt


----------



## niki-2 (6. September 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Ich wußte garnicht das Ihr so hübsche Fahrer in Eurem Kreis habt



Cermit der Frosch wird  ganz blaß vor Neid


----------



## XCRacer (7. September 2008)

War ja klar 

Schick' mir doch mal bitte den Track, Dieter! Danke!


----------



## niki-2 (7. September 2008)

Termin für Mittwoch!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7102

Diese Runde ist auch für kurze Leute aus Zweifall geeignet
Michael komme dich dann auch abholen

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## RS-Hunter (8. September 2008)

Hallo Sandra,

als heimliche Mitleserin sollst auch Du heute geehrt werden.


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY

liebe Sandra*


Dann dreh das Spiel mal um und lass Dich heute von Bernd verwöhnen.

​


----------



## PacMan (8. September 2008)

Dem schließe ich mich natürlich an!


 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Sandra!!! ​


----------



## rpo35 (8. September 2008)

Auch vom Öcher Aussenposten alles Gute zum Geburtstag Sandra!!!!!!! 

@all: Heute Mittag gehts ab in Richtung Schwarzwald! Ende nächste Woche gibts dann die ersten Bilder schätze ich 

Viele Grüße
Ralph und Jule


----------



## kurzer37 (8. September 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Auch vom Öcher Aussenposten alles Gute zum Geburtstag Sandra!!!!!!!
> 
> @all: Heute Mittag gehts ab in Richtung Schwarzwald! Ende nächste Woche gibts dann die ersten Bilder schätze ich
> 
> ...


 

Auch von mir :
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Sandra ​Und den Öchern einen schönen Urlaub.

Gruß
kurzer37​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (8. September 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, liebe Sandra


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (8. September 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Sandra.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## niki-2 (8. September 2008)

Alles Liebe zum Geburtstag, liebe Sandra
Von einem weiteren "heimlichen" mitleser.

Gruß Bettina


----------



## tail-light (8. September 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*
*Sandra*

​


----------



## niki-2 (8. September 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Alles Liebe zum Geburtstag, liebe Sandra
> Von einem weiteren "heimlichen" mitleser.
> 
> Gruß Bettina




Natürlich von mir auch liebe Sandra und schön feiern!


----------



## XCRacer (9. September 2008)

Donnerstag! 18:30 Uhr! FAT2CAP


----------



## Cheng (9. September 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Donnerstag! 18:30 Uhr! FAT2CAP



genau die Idee hatte ich vor 3 Wochen auch als ich zum 1.x dort war!

Habe mich mal u.V. eingetragen!


----------



## kurzer37 (9. September 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Termin für Mittwoch!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7102
> 
> ...


 
Aber wirklich nur falls Pacman und Du eine Luschenrunde fahren möchten. Ihr könnt auch gerne alleine die Sau raus lassen ,wäre für mich kein Problem.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (9. September 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Aber wirklich nur falls Pacman und Du eine Luschenrunde fahren möchten. Ihr könnt auch gerne alleine die Sau raus lassen ,wäre für mich kein Problem.
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Die sollen sich nicht so anstellen und auch auf die Kleinen Rücksicht nehmen. Dazu haben sie auch noch die An- und Abfahrt!

Der Häuptling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty Bottoms (9. September 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> genau die Idee hatte ich vor 3 Wochen auch als ich zum 1.x dort war!
> 
> Habe mich mal u.V. eingetragen!



Hätte denn viell. einer der Fahrer leihweise etwas Licht für mich?


----------



## HolyBen (9. September 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Hätte denn viell. einer der Fahrer leihweise etwas Licht für mich?



Komme bei mir vorbei, dann kriegst Du was du brauchst.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (9. September 2008)

oh da freue ich mich drauf   - wann biste denn greifbar?


----------



## HolyBen (9. September 2008)

Heute ganztägig.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (9. September 2008)

ja dann bis gleich!! schätze mal so gegen 16.00 h


----------



## HolyBen (9. September 2008)

Jo, ich lade die Funzel noch auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nana 8981 (9. September 2008)

Im www bleibt nichts geheim. Vielen Dank für die vielen Wünsche.Nach der nächsten Samstagstour gibt es Kaffee und Kuchen in unserer Hütte.Bitte vorher melden.
Sandra


----------



## niki-2 (9. September 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> Die sollen sich nicht so anstellen und auch auf die Kleinen Rücksicht nehmen. Dazu haben sie auch noch die An- und Abfahrt!
> 
> Der Häuptling



Natürlich nehmen wir auf kurze Leute Rücksicht!

Bin um 9.00 Uhr bei Pascal und dann so gegen 10.00 Uhr in Zweifall.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (9. September 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Aber wirklich nur falls Pacman und Du eine Luschenrunde fahren möchten.


Klaro! Aber ehrlich gesagt überlege ich gerade, ob ich mich wieder austragen soll. Das Wetter soll ja nicht so toll werden und ich müsste noch was erledigen.
Ich werd's morgen spontan entscheiden und mich hier noch mal melden, ok!?


----------



## niki-2 (9. September 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Klaro! Aber ehrlich gesagt überlege ich gerade, ob ich mich wieder austragen soll. Das Wetter soll ja nicht so toll werden und ich müsste noch was erledigen.
> Ich werd's morgen spontan entscheiden und mich hier noch mal melden, ok!?



Typen gibts


----------



## XCRacer (9. September 2008)

Das ist der Wünsch-Dir-Was Thread


----------



## kurzer37 (9. September 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Natürlich nehmen wir auf kurze Leute Rücksicht!
> 
> Bin um 9.00 Uhr bei Pascal und dann so gegen 10.00 Uhr in Zweifall.
> 
> ...


 
Geht klar bis nachher.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (10. September 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Das ist der Wünsch-Dir-Was Thread


Natürlich! Immerhin hab ich Urlaub - da darf ich tun und lassen, was ich will! 

Aber bevor ihr mich steinigt, fahr' ich lieber mit.  Also bis gleich...


----------



## kurzer37 (10. September 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde ,
es war Heute eine geile Runde mit Dieter und Pascal unser Häuptling wird Stolz auf die Zwei sein. Nach anfänglicher Zurückhaltung sind wir dann ab Rennweg doch einen Trail nach dem anderen gefahren und das Tempo war mehr als Kurzer tauglich.Für mich waren es dann 47,5km bei 3Std. Fahrzeit und schönen Wetter.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## tail-light (10. September 2008)

So, ich habe mich mal für morgen eingetragen. 
Aber wehe ihr schreddert mich so wie den Ombasympathisanten!!


----------



## Cheng (10. September 2008)

tail-light schrieb:


> So, ich habe mich mal für morgen eingetragen.
> Aber wehe ihr schreddert mich so wie den Ombasympathisanten!!




mmmhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (10. September 2008)

Eine gute Entscheidung


----------



## Cheng (10. September 2008)

Hey XC! Warste beim Xaver?


----------



## XCRacer (11. September 2008)

Nö, warum?


----------



## Cheng (11. September 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Nö, warum?



DELIRIUM MCross????


----------



## niki-2 (11. September 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde ,
> es war Heute eine geile Runde mit Dieter und Pascal unser Häuptling wird Stolz auf die Zwei sein. Nach anfänglicher Zurückhaltung sind wir dann ab Rennweg doch einen Trail nach dem anderen gefahren und das Tempo war mehr als Kurzer tauglich.Für mich waren es dann 47,5km bei 3Std. Fahrzeit und schönen Wetter.
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Und wo sind die Bilder??


----------



## kurzer37 (11. September 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Und wo sind die Bilder??


Die Bilder in meinem Album und dein Bericht.


----------



## XCRacer (11. September 2008)

FAT2CAP - Feierabend-Tour mit Sonnenuntergang am Carl-Alexander-Park


----------



## PacMan (11. September 2008)

So... Wie versprochen gibt es am Samstag eine Home-Coming Tour speziell für Marcel und Olli, aber natürlich auch für alle anderen!


----------



## Jule (12. September 2008)

Huhuuuu! Schöne Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald! 

Wir sind schon zwei schöne Touren gefahren und waren gestern mal in Freiburg. Auf der ersten Tour wurden wir direkt im Wald von 'nem Local erwischt und am Zopf erkannt. 
Bilder gibt's nach'm Urlaub, wir dürfen jetzt radeln. Viel Spaß beim Arbeiten! 

Die Black Forest Riders
Ralph und Jule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty Bottoms (12. September 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Auf der ersten Tour wurden wir direkt im Wald von 'nem Local erwischt und am Zopf erkannt.



Hat der Ralph ne Perücke getragen ?? 

Viel Spaß Euch beiden und kommt gesund zurück.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Tobsn (12. September 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> talybont schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...bin wieder daheim:
> ...



Fotos bei mir im Album und erster Bericht im Rhein/Neckar Forum (Pfalz).


----------



## tail-light (12. September 2008)

War sehr schön gestern!!
Und es gibt auch keine


----------



## XCRacer (12. September 2008)

Hab mich für morgen erstmal nicht eingetragen. Weiß nicht ob ich das zeitlich schaffe. Das soll aber kein Grund sein, den Termin zu verschieben! Melde mich zeitig!


----------



## PacMan (12. September 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Das soll aber kein Grund sein, den Termin zu verschieben!


Könnten wir aber machen! Erstens soll das Wetter zum Nachmittag hin besser werden und zweitens würde das vielleicht auch Thorsten entgegen kommen. Oder, Thorsten?


----------



## Cheng (12. September 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Könnten wir aber machen! Erstens soll das Wetter zum Nachmittag hin besser werden und zweitens würde das vielleicht auch Thorsten entgegen kommen. Oder, Thorsten?




13Uhr wäre super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (12. September 2008)

So sei es!


----------



## Dix (13. September 2008)

Wo und wann kann ich zusteigen?


----------



## PacMan (13. September 2008)

Ich weiss nicht... wo fahren wir denn lang? 

Naja, sagen wir mal gegen 13:45 - 14:00 Uhr auf der WBTS-Staumauer.


----------



## MausD (13. September 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> ... wo fahren wir denn lang? ...



Nur gut das du der Guido bist, der weiß wo es langeht 



PacMan schrieb:


> ... Naja, sagen wir mal gegen 13:45 - 14:00 Uhr auf der WBTS-Staumauer....



Denk dran, das ist ne absolute Luschen-Tour für Invalide und Erstäter 

Weiß Markus schon bescheid mit dem verschobenen Termin?


----------



## PacMan (13. September 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Nur gut das du der Guido bist, der weiß wo es langeht


Och du weisst doch: ich bin eher so der spontane Typ. 
Ich hab an 'ne Standard-Runde rund um die WBTS gedacht. Also erstmal locker flockig über Asphalt nach Kleinhau. Kann man zum Ende hin ja dann noch beliebig ausbauen, wenn ihr angefixt seid. 



> Denk dran, das ist ne absolute Luschen-Tour für Invalide und Erstäter


Ok, also frühestens 14:00 Uhr auf der Staumauer!



> Weiß Markus schon bescheid mit dem verschobenen Termin?


Yepp! Er wollte aber evtl. schon vorher 'ne Warmfahr-Runde drehen.


----------



## burns68 (13. September 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Weiß Markus schon bescheid mit dem verschobenen Termin?



Ich habe ihm schon gestern ge-SiMSt.


----------



## Dix (13. September 2008)

Habe mich eben wieder abgemeldet. Bei dem Wetter fahre ich nicht.

Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## PacMan (13. September 2008)

12:30 Uhr: Treffen im Chat zum Besprechen der Wetterlage...


----------



## PacMan (13. September 2008)

Echte Ombas fürchten keinen Regen! 

Marcel, Markus und meiner einer haben 'ne feine kleine Runde durch die heimischen Wälder gedreht.
Bilder gibt's keine, und zu berichten auch nicht viel. War trotzdem schön!

PS: Ob das Zufall ist, dass genau die Ombas sich nicht von dem Mistwetter haben abschrecken lassen, die kein Rennrad fahren?


----------



## HolyBen (14. September 2008)

Jo Stephan,

ich sehe Du bist online !

Deine Weltreise beendet ?

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (14. September 2008)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wir melden uns für zwei Wochen ab, Urlaub am Edersee.
> 
> ...



Ich bin da auch vor kurzem lang gefahren. Wie haltet ihr das dort aus? Die Natur ist ja schön, aber der reinste Rummel für zivilisationsgestörte Rentner

Yeah, crazy Steve is back - sorry yeahaa. Nehmt euch in acht, meine Attitüde ist noch abgefahrener und noch alternativer geworden.
Aber kiffen ist nur was für Taugenichts, die im Leben nichts erreichen wollen oder können - hab ich jetzt endlich eingesehen.

Das hielt mich aber nicht davon ab vier Wochen wie ein Hippie zu leben. Von Grundstücken in Frankreich besetzen, über selbstgemachten Schmuck und Portraitzeichnungen in größeren Städten, bis hin zum unangemeldeten Pilzverkauf (nicht die, an welche ihr denkt, sondern feinste Steinpilze) und anschließender Flucht vor dem fvcking Ordnungsamt, war alles dabei, um mir meine Reise zu finanzieren.
In den vier Wochen habe ich mehr gelernt, als in 13 Jahren Schulausbildung und zwei Jahren Studium.


----------



## Cheng (14. September 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Das hielt mich aber nicht davon ab vier Wochen wie ein Hippie zu leben. Von Grundstücken in Frankreich besetzen, über selbstgemachten Schmuck und Portraitzeichnungen in größeren Städten, bis hin zum unangemeldeten Pilzverkauf (nicht die, an welche ihr denkt, sondern feinste Steinpilze) und anschließender Flucht vor dem ****ing Ordnungsamt, war alles dabei, um mir meine Reise zu finanzieren.
> In den vier Wochen habe ich mehr gelernt, als in 13 Jahren Schulausbildung und zwei Jahren Studium.


Ich denke das bedarf einen ausführlichen Bericht auf unsere Heimseite!

Go on Bratze, keep on writing!


----------



## FilledBratze (14. September 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Weiß ich ist für große Leute nicht einfach wegen dem großen Baum der dahinter quer hängt!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dieter



...oder für Leute, die mit dem Rad immer hoch hinaus wollen^^. Aua, da kommen gleich wieder die Schmerzen vom Grenztrail hoch - Baaaauuuuummm


----------



## FilledBratze (14. September 2008)

Mensch, ihr Schreibwütigen. Jetzt hab' ich mich mal durchgelesen.
In Kürze gibts dann von meiner Reise auch was auf die Augen. Meine Impressionen muss ich aber noch sammeln und die Fotos aussortieren - über 300 kann man ja außer seinen engsten Verwandten niemanden antun.

Erst aber einmal herzlichste Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag nachträglich an Dieter, Ina, Marcel und Sandra.
Mit dem öfters mal ins Netz schauen während der Reise hat es ja nicht geklappt. Für folgende Reisen wird aber an einer Lösung des informations - organisatorischen Problems gesucht.
-> Ja, die Welt ist verrückt geworden. Jetzt haben auch alternative Anarchisten Geld für Informationselektronik. So kürzlich in Plauen habe ich mir ein Garmin 60CSx gekauft.


----------



## RS-Hunter (14. September 2008)

Bin dann mal für 'ne Woche weg ... 

Tschööööööööööööö


----------



## PacMan (14. September 2008)

Willkommen zurück, Stephan!

Gute Reise, Georg!

Das ist ja der reinste Bahnhof hier!

Markus und ich waren heute auch wieder auf kleiner Rundreise. Wir haben ein paar schöne Trails rund um Mulartshütte besucht. 

Die Tour verlief ganz im Sinne von MausD: gemütlich rumgurken und über eine Stunde Einkehr in Rotter Hütten. 

Aber eins haben wir uns die ganze Zeit gefragt: Wo war Burns???  Der wollte doch mitfahren!


----------



## ratze (14. September 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Mensch, ihr Schreibwütigen. Jetzt hab' ich mich mal durchgelesen.
> In Kürze gibts dann von meiner Reise auch was auf die Augen. Meine Impressionen muss ich aber noch sammeln und die Fotos aussortieren - über 300 kann man ja außer seinen engsten Verwandten niemanden antun.
> 
> Erst aber einmal herzlichste Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag nachträglich an Dieter, Ina, Marcel und Sandra.
> ...



Schön,dass du wieder da bist !
Ich freue mich schon auf deine Berichte !

grüße
ratze


----------



## FilledBratze (14. September 2008)

Von mir auch gute Reise, Georg - ist ja wahrscheinlich wieder geschäftlich.


----------



## XCRacer (14. September 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Markus und ich waren heute auch wieder auf kleiner Rundreise.


Hab mir lieber bei einer Rennrad-Tour durch das Heinsberger-(Flach)Land die Sonne auf's Haupt scheinen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (15. September 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Aber eins haben wir uns die ganze Zeit gefragt: Wo war Burns???  Der wollte doch mitfahren!



Im Bett und habe tief und fest geschlafen(schäm). Sorry, ist mir total peinlich.


----------



## PacMan (15. September 2008)

burns68 schrieb:


> Sorry, ist mir total peinlich.


Zurecht! Warst wohl doch noch auf dieser Party, oder?


----------



## MTB-Hölli (15. September 2008)

Sevus Burschen,

die meinsten werden mich noch nicht kennen. ich wohne in Eschweiler und bin ein Fan der frontgefederten Geländefahrräder. Allerdings bin ich in Eschweiler noch nicht gefahren, da es mich immer wieder zum Biken in meine alte Heimat Siebengebirge zieht. Da ist es einfach geil. Soviel zur Vorgeschichte. 

Nachdem ich meinen Mittelfußbruch vom Siebengebirgscrash halbwegs überstanden habe, möchte ich nun wieder "einsteigen". Jetzt mal meine Frage an euch, da ich keinen von euch kenne und somit auch nicht eurer Level. Meint ihr, ich kann bei euch mitfahren, gibt es da verschiedene Leistungslevels? Ich bike seit ca. 15 Jahren im Siebengebirge, kenne mich aber in Eschweiler noch nicht so aus. Und durch den Crash war ich jetzt neun Wochen raus. In erster Linie möchte ich nicht alleine fahren und ein bißchen interessanten Streckenin und um Eschweiler kennenlernen, die ich auch mal mit meiner Freundin fahren kann, die allerdings erst seit zwei Wochen auf einem MTB unterwegs ist. Und sie ist noch ziemlich ängstlich und grobmotorisch. Das will ich euch nicht antun. 

Fahrt ihr nur Samstags oder auch mal unter der Woche eine "Feierabendrunde"? Ich würd mich da gerne dranhängen. Drops, Rinnen und freiliegende Baumstämme längs überfahren geht allerdings vom Kopf her noch nicht- dafür habe ich das Bild des senkrechtstehenden Fußes noch zusehr im Kopf!!! :-(

Ich würde mich freuen, mal ein Ründchen mit euch zu drehen.

Grüße

Alexander


----------



## tail-light (15. September 2008)

Hi Jungs und Mädels,

schaut mal ins Forum "andere Ereignisse"!!!

Gruß TL


----------



## PacMan (15. September 2008)

Hallo Alexander!

Erst mal zum Leistungslevel: tja, das ist schwierig zu sagen, bzw. breit gestreut. Bei uns gibt es richtig fitte Leute genauso wie Leute, die es dieses Jahr kaum auf's Rad geschafft haben. Ist aber alles nur halb so wichtig, wenn wir zusammen 'ne Tour fahren. Dann wird das Tempo selbstverständlich an den Langsamsten angepasst. Wir fahren schliesslich zum Spass und nicht als Training. Trainieren kann jeder alleine. 

Allerdings sind unsere Touren häufig doch relativ ausgedehnt. Also 70km und mehr sind keine Seltenheit. Eine gewisse Grundkondition und "Erfahrung" auf dem MTB sind also schon vom Vorteil.
Wobei jetzt zur dunklen Jahreszeit hin die Touren aber auch wieder kürzer werden.

Feierabendrunden sind eher selten und spontan. Also immer schön den Thread hier im Auge behalten! 

Ciao
Pascal

PS: Baumstämme überfahren wir auch nicht längs. Höchstens mal ein Mäuerchen...


----------



## XCRacer (15. September 2008)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch an RATZE !!!*

2. Platz mit der Staffel beim Indeland-Triathlon! Da waren keine Luschen am Start!

Darum drei dicke Daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (15. September 2008)

Wow, nicht schlecht! Dicken Glückwunsch, Herbert!!!


----------



## GeDe (16. September 2008)

Hallo Tina,

herzliche Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag und alles Gute
vom Außenposten im Nationalpark.
Lass dich reich 

Grüße 
GeDe


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (16. September 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Tina.

Und IGGY auch alles Gute.

Feiert schön -

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Xxmurax (16. September 2008)

und auch von mir die besten geburtstagswünsche frisch aus barcelona!


----------



## tail-light (16. September 2008)

*Liebe Tina!!*

*Alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag. *


----------



## kurzer37 (16. September 2008)

*Liebe Tina!!*

*Alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag auch vom Kurzen. *

 Hallo Gemeinde
hier für Morgen Nachmittag ein Termin falls bedarf besteht.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7148

Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (16. September 2008)

Happy birthday to your birthday, Tina!!!


----------



## HolyBen (16. September 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag !


----------



## RS-Hunter (16. September 2008)

Hallo Tina,

die wohl weitesten Geburtstagsgrüße sende ich Dir heute aus Shanghai.


----------



## Cheng (16. September 2008)

Hi Tina,

auch von mir alles Gute zu Deinem Ehrentag. Lass es Dir gut gehen und Dich reich beschenken!

Der Häuptling!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (16. September 2008)

Happy Birthday liebe Tina!!!


----------



## XCRacer (16. September 2008)

Glückwunsch auch an I66y !


----------



## IGGY (17. September 2008)

Danke schön. Glückwunsch Tina!


----------



## Cecil974 (17. September 2008)

Hallo ihr Lieben!!

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche... und IGGY alles gute nachträglich.

Auch ich werde einen ausgeben, sobald ich es mal wieder nach Ombananien schaffen werde... Am Freitag bin ich zwar bei René aber er darf ja noch nicht radeln... Aber beim Gallahaan sehen wir uns ja

Ganz liebe Grüße aus der weiten Eifel


----------



## niki-2 (17. September 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Danke schön. Glückwunsch Tina!



Glückwunsch nachträglich habe es leider nicht richtig gelesen!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## burns68 (17. September 2008)

Sorry Tina,

alles gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich.


----------



## ratze (17. September 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *Herzlichen Glückwunsch an RATZE !!!*
> 
> 2. Platz mit der Staffel beim Indeland-Triathlon! Da waren keine Luschen am Start!
> 
> Darum drei dicke Daumen




Danke,nen kleinen bericht gibt es hier http://vogel0815.dreipage.de/


----------



## HolyBen (17. September 2008)

ratze schrieb:


> Danke,nen kleinen bericht gibt es hier http://vogel0815.dreipage.de/



Respekt !


----------



## GeDe (17. September 2008)

ratze schrieb:


> Danke,nen kleinen bericht gibt es hier http://vogel0815.dreipage.de/



Hut ab, Ratze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xxmurax (17. September 2008)

ratze schrieb:


> Danke,nen kleinen bericht gibt es hier http://vogel0815.dreipage.de/



rrrrreeeeespekt!  aber beim badminton mach ischdischplatt!


----------



## FilledBratze (18. September 2008)

Ich wünsche den beiden Geburtstagskindern Iggy und Tina
alles Gute und vor allen Dingen Gesundheit in ihrem neuen Lebensjahr.
Nachträglich, weil ich es total verschludert habe.


----------



## FilledBratze (18. September 2008)

Mal was anderes außer radeln - der Stephan schreibt ein Buch.
Um einen statistischen Querschnitt über das "Volksinteresse" zu erlangen, suche ich literarisch interessierte Versuchstiere - nett genannt auch Kritiker, die mit ihrer Meinung dann einen hoffentlich trefflichen Indikator dafür liefern, ob sich die ganze Wortschmiederei lohnt oder nicht.
Bei Interesse lasse ich dann das erste Kapitel in seiner Rohfassung dem kulturell affinen Individuum via Mail zukommen.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (18. September 2008)

schick mal rüber


----------



## FilledBratze (18. September 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> schick mal rüber



Ich habs an Deine hinterlegte Mailadresse geschickt. Schon erhalten?


----------



## IGGY (18. September 2008)

Wie sieht es am We bei euch mit einer Tour aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (18. September 2008)

Samstag wär ich dabei. Am Sonntag steht der Gallahaan auf dem Rennkalender*freu*

Wie sieht es heute mit einer spontanen FAT aus?


----------



## PacMan (18. September 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Wie sieht es am We bei euch mit einer Tour aus?


Eher schlecht. Am Samstag haben wir ein "Omba-internes" Event und Sonntag ist, wie Stephan schon sagte, Gallahaan.


----------



## FilledBratze (18. September 2008)

Klär' mich auf, Pascal. Was geht denn am Samstag? Lust zu radeln?


----------



## IGGY (18. September 2008)

Was ist denn Gallahaan?


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (18. September 2008)

http://www.mtb-gallahaan-trail.de/


----------



## FilledBratze (18. September 2008)

Naja, bin dann mal biken, ihr müden Knochen. Mit Samstag weiß' ich schon Bescheid, Pascal, brauchst also nicht erst was zu tippen

See ya lata, elevata or isolator, aligator.


----------



## Jule (19. September 2008)

Hallo Ombas! 
Wir sind wieder zurück aus'm Urlaub. Boaah, die haben schon ganz schöne Berge da unten! Jeder der Probleme mit Geröllbrocken-Auf- und Abfahrten hat, muß einfach mal 10 Tage im Schwarzwald verbringen. Danach ist man geheilt. 
Aber die Landschaft ist wunderschön! 

@Tina: Ganz lieben Glückwunsch noch nachträglich von mir!


----------



## Cheng (19. September 2008)

Hi Jule und Ralph, willkommen zurück! Kommt ihr morgen?


----------



## rpo35 (19. September 2008)

^Haben zwar 'ne Nacht mit wenig Schlaf vor uns, werden aber wohl dabei sein.
Tina & IGGY: Nachträglich noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!!!!!!!

Ralph


----------



## IGGY (19. September 2008)

Wie fahrt ihr denn bis da? Über Knolle?Können ja eventuell zusammen fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (19. September 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> @Tina: Ganz lieben Glückwunsch noch nachträglich von mir!



Danke Jule - bei uns beiden steht noch die "Nürburgring-Tour" an. Hoffe du hast sie nicht vergessen  ... na ja. Und wer natürlich sonst noch Lust hat ist hier bei mir natürlich herzlich willkommen


----------



## Jule (20. September 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Wie fahrt ihr denn bis da? Über Knolle?Können ja eventuell zusammen fahren!


Wir sind eben erst aufgestanden und werden heute mal ganz gemütlich mit'm Zug nach Eschweiler fahren.


----------



## IGGY (20. September 2008)

Pfuiii


----------



## niki-2 (20. September 2008)

Die esten Bilder von heute sind online!

http://www.omerbach.de/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=130

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## IGGY (20. September 2008)

HI
Hat super Spaß gemacht Heute! War mal was anderes. Ist schon komisch wenn es mal nicht darum geht immer der schnellste zu sein. Bis zum nächsten mal 
Und viel Spaß und Glück Morgen!


----------



## Jule (21. September 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Danke Jule - bei uns beiden steht noch die "Nürburgring-Tour" an. Hoffe du hast sie nicht vergessen  ... na ja. Und wer natürlich sonst noch Lust hat ist hier bei mir natürlich herzlich willkommen



Ja gerne! Vielleicht mal an 'nem Wochenende im Oktober? 
Ich komm morgen auch mit zum Gallahaan, aber nur zum Zugucken, Anfeuern und Fotos machen.

Aber auf speziellen Wunsch will ich hier trotzdem schon mal für jemanden puscheln:



Pascal


----------



## PacMan (21. September 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Aber auf speziellen Wunsch will ich hier trotzdem schon mal für jemanden puscheln:


Na, das klingt jetzt aber sehr gezwungen!  Aber trotzdem Danke!!!


----------



## rpo35 (21. September 2008)

Bericht vom 10-tägigen Bikeurlaub im Schuttertal/ Schwarzwald:

*Tag 1 und 2/ 08.-09.09.2008:
*Abends gegen 19:15 Uhr sind wir in unserer schnuckeligen Unterkunft eingetroffen. Grandioser Service der Chefin vom Ferienhof Lenzlisberg - sie holte unser Gepäck in Lahr am Bahnhof ab und wir radelten per GPS hinterher.


 


Das 2. Bild (genau in dem Ort waren wir) entstand auf unserem Rückweg vom Essen in Seelbach. Wir sind nämlich fast verhungert, weil die drei Restaurants in Wittelbach montags alle Ruhetag hatten.
Und das war der Ausblick am kommenden Morgen von unserem Balkon aus:






Start frei für die erste Tour bei strahlendem Sonnenschein!
Das Highlight der Runde war gar nicht so weit von uns entfernt - die Burg Geroldseck bei Biberach im Kinzigtal.


 

 


Unterwegs gab's noch zwei äusserst mutige Menschen zu bestaunen und dann wurden wir auch noch von einem Lokal (User bikehumanumest hier im Forum) auf dem Trail erwischt  Wir haben uns dann noch zwei mal getroffen. 1x Essen, 1x Biken!





Alle Bilder von den ersten beiden Tagen findet ihr hier.

To be continued...


----------



## XCRacer (21. September 2008)

Bericht von heute (Marathon Oppenhausen) und gestern (Ombananische Meisterschaft) hier ! (noch in Aufarbeitung, Fotos folgen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (21. September 2008)

Hi Ralph, freue mich schon auf die weiteren Berichte. Ich hoffe doch das ihr auch einmal durch den Traumort Gengenbach mit seinem historischen Stadtkern sowie die beiden Türme gefahren seit!


----------



## rpo35 (21. September 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> ...Traumort Gengenbach...


Sind wir!!!!! Aber warte mal, was Jule jetzt schreibt


----------



## Jule (21. September 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hi Ralph, freue mich schon auf die weiteren Berichte. Ich hoffe doch das ihr auch einmal durch den Traumort Gengenbach mit seinem historischen Stadtkern sowie die beiden Türme gefahren seit!


 
Ooaaaarghhh....GENGENBACH!!!....ich kann's nicht mehr hören!
Wir sind an einem der Tag mal 'ne knapp 100km Runde gefahren, ohne Karte und mit rel. schlechtem GPS-Track. Wir haben uns dann natürlich verfranst, es wurden immer mehr Höhenmeter und natürlich auch schon immer später am Nachmittag. Und mit jedem blöden Hinweisschild ist unser Ziel auf'm Rückweg (nämlich Gengenbach!) in immer weitere Ferne gerückt. Das war so wie mit dem Regenbogen und den Goldtöpfen!

Ralph hat mir dann abends zur Versöhnung mit dem kleinen Städtchen 'nen Gengenbacher Rotwein besorgt. 

Ansonsten hab' ich aber nicht rumgezickt!


----------



## Cheng (21. September 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Ooaaaarghhh....GENGENBACH!!!....ich kann's nicht mehr hören!
> Wir sind an einem der Tag mal 'ne knapp 100km Runde gefahren, ohne Karte und mit rel. schlechtem GPS-Track. Wir haben uns dann natürlich verfranst, es wurden immer mehr Höhenmeter und natürlich auch schon immer später am Nachmittag. Und mit jedem blöden Hinweisschild ist unser Ziel auf'm Rückweg (nämlich Gengenbach!) in immer weitere Ferne gerückt. Das war so wie mit dem Regenbogen und den Goldtöpfen!
> 
> Ralph hat mir dann abends zur Versöhnung mit dem kleinen Städtchen 'nen Gengenbacher Rotwein besorgt.
> ...



ups, habe dann wohl unbewusst den Finger in die richtige Wunde gesteckt!

Trotzdem, das Stätdchen finde ich einfach urig und total romantisch!!!!!!


----------



## bikehumanumest (22. September 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> ups, habe dann wohl unbewusst den Finger in die richtige Wunde gesteckt!
> 
> Trotzdem, das Stätdchen finde ich einfach urig und total romantisch!!!!!!



also ich glaube die Beiden haben (ohne jetzt die spannung vorwegzunehmen) das Städchen letztendlich doch noch in natura genießen dürfen...

joe
(der auch auf die Fortsetzung wartet...)


----------



## rpo35 (22. September 2008)

Soso, der Joe spioniert uns nach 

*Tag 3/ 10.09.2008:
*Zu dieser Tour kann ich mich tatsächlich sehr kurz halten, denn die Bilder erzählen die beiden interessantesten Geschichten fast alleine.
Die erste handelt von dem Mist den man an der Backe hat, wenn man keinen Friedhof hat und in der zweiten geht es darum, wie wichtig eine 3 sein kann - wenn man will.
Ausserdem wurde uns heute klar, dass das Revier eine ganze Ecke anstrengender ist als unsere Gegend. Extrem lange und steile Anstiege auf recht losem Untergrund sind hier die Regel. Der höchste Punkt der Tour lag auf ca. 740m und da hoch zu kommen war Schwerstarbeit!


 







Zu den restlichen Bildern: Klick
Achja, zum Thema Tourenangebot, Karten, GPS usw... sage ich zum Schluß was.

Still to be continued...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (22. September 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> also ich glaube die Beiden haben (ohne jetzt die spannung vorwegzunehmen) das Städchen letztendlich doch noch in natura genießen dürfen...


Stimmt. Und Jule fands anfangs auch noch nett


----------



## GeDe (23. September 2008)

Hier was zum Saisonausklang ohne Zeitdruck in toller Gegend.
http://www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de/


----------



## rpo35 (23. September 2008)

GeDe schrieb:


> Hier was zum Saisonausklang ohne Zeitdruck in toller Gegend.
> http://www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de/


Kann ich sehr empfehlen. Mit ein bisschen Glück kann man dort auch mal mit dem einen oder anderen Profi quatschen


----------



## rpo35 (23. September 2008)

Hab' mal mein Voitlchen gewaschen und neue Schlappen draufgezogen:


----------



## rpo35 (23. September 2008)

*Tag 4/ 11.09.2008:*

Ein Tag ohne Bikes in Freiburg. Bilder gibt's natürlich trotzdem!
Favorit: Haarlängenwettkampf auf dem alten Friedhof 





Zum kompletten Album: Klick

Später gehts weiter


----------



## GeDe (23. September 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Kann ich sehr empfehlen. Mit ein bisschen Glück kann man dort auch mal mit dem einen oder anderen Profi quatschen


Kann ich bestätigen. BEi einer Teilnahme hatte ich das Glück wenige Minuten neben " Mike Kluge " zu radeln. Mann, war ich stolz.


----------



## niki-2 (23. September 2008)

GeDe schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. BEi einer Teilnahme hatte ich das Glück wenige Minuten neben " Mike Kluge " zu radeln. Mann, war ich stolz.



Garantiert bist du ihm weggefahren

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## ratze (24. September 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> *Tag 4/ 11.09.2008:*
> 
> Ein Tag ohne Bikes in Freiburg. Bilder gibt's natürlich trotzdem!
> Favorit: Haarlängenwettkampf auf dem alten Friedhof
> ...



Ein Supergeiles Foto !


----------



## XCRacer (24. September 2008)

-gelöscht-


----------



## rpo35 (24. September 2008)

*Tag 5/ 12.09.2008:*

Zwar leider kaum bis gar keine Sonne mehr, aber es blieb immerhin trocken. Auch die Temperaturen fielen allmählich - Arm- und Beinlinge waren angesagt.
Heute war eigentlich eine etwas flachere Tour Richtung Westen mit Blick in die Rheinebene bzw. Vogesen geplant. Am Ende standen wieder knappe 60km und 1500hm auf der Uhr.
Sehenswertes direkt zu Beginn - der Bahnhof der Seelbacher Schwebebahn. Oder was es ein zweiseitiger Sackbahnhof? 






Da wir uns unterwegs dauernd verfahren haben habe ich mal geprüft, ob die Schilder sich wieder drehen lassen - hatten wir nämlich schon 





Diese waren aber fest. Ansonsten wieder eine nette Runde mit einem Abstecher in die Altstadt von Ettenheim - sehr schön.


 



Nicht so lustig waren die frisch eingeschotterten Forstwege hinter Ettenheim wieder hoch. Es nahm kein Ende und kostete ordentlich Körner!
Samstag hat es den ganzen Tag geregnet und wir haben brav gefaulenzt 
Hier die Bilder: Klick

Spätestens morgen geht's weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (25. September 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> *Tag 5/ 12.09.2008:*
> 
> Spätestens morgen geht's weiter!



freu mich schon drauf ... 

schön wie " urlauber " meine heimat entdecken und richtig tolle fotos dabei... wenn man immer nur zu trainingszwecken da durchdüst kriegt man das garnicht so mit...

also danke für die einblicke...

der spion aus dem schwarzwald

joe


----------



## GeDe (25. September 2008)

Vielleicht kommt ja jemand auf den Geschmack::

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jOz_uUhgIIM


----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2008)

Weiter geht's...
*Tag 7/ 14.09.2008:*

Blick aus dem Fenster ca. 8:00 Uhr:





Irgendwo dahinter steckt die Sonne und bis zum Mittag schafft die das noch! Heute stand für 13:00 Uhr nämlich ein Ausritt mit den Hafflingern auf dem Plan. Ich hab' zwar keine Angst vor Pferden, aber reiten kann ich eigentlich nicht. Jedenfalls ist es Ewigkeiten her!
Jule ist da voll der Profi 
Hab' mich erst nicht getraut zu knipsen, aber dann sind's doch noch zwei geworden:


 


Ganz schön wackelige Angelegenheit und bei meinem Gaul ging die Schaltung nicht richtig - bin die ganze Zeit auf dem kleinen Blatt geblieben 

Zur Belohnung gab's danach noch eine kleine MTB-Tour mit einem knackigen Downhill an der Ruine der Burg Lützelhardt.




Waren zwar "nur" 25km, aber dafür sehr schöne.
Aufgefallen: Komische Rasenmäher und riesige Schnecken!!

Die Bilder haben, auf Wunsch eines guten Freundes, jetzt auch Kommentare. Ihr müsst euch alle Alben noch einmal ansehen!
Hier sind die von heute.


----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2008)

Nabend,

war eben mit Jule noch kurz im Aachener Wald Biken. Als wir an den Zyklopensteinen vorbeikamen, sah ich dieses Hügelchen, ca. 130cm hoch und oben etwa 30cm breit:





Der Hügel hatte vor Kurzem noch ein Geländer, weshalb man nicht drüber fahren konnte.





Die Überquerung war aufgrund eines Hubels am Anfang des Hügels nicht so einfach und wer sich die Reifenabdrücke ansieht weiß, dass ich es ziemlich sicher nicht noch einmal versuchen werde. Ausserdem macht er noch einen leichten Linksbogen 
Jule nennt ihn liebevoll "RPOs Earth Mountain". Pacmans Bridge hat Konkurenz bekommen


----------



## talybont (25. September 2008)

GeDe schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt ja jemand auf den Geschmack::
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jOz_uUhgIIM


Die Veranstaltung ist schlichtweg eine Frechheit! Soviel Geld für eine RTF auszugeben ist kriminell.


----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Die Veranstaltung ist schlichtweg eine Frechheit! Soviel Geld für eine RTF auszugeben ist kriminell.


Warst du schonmal da? Wasgau hat aufgrund der Anwesenheit ziemlich vieler Stars einen ganz anderen Charakter. Da finde ich die ganzen Großveranstaltungen (Marathons über Forstautobahnen wie z.b. Willingen, Daun usw...) viel schlimmer.


----------



## PacMan (25. September 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Jule nennt ihn liebevoll "RPOs Earth Mountain". Pacmans Bridge hat Konkurenz bekommen [/IMG]


Ja, den Hügel hab ich auch schon gesehen (noch mit Geländer). Wollte damals schon drüber fahren, aber ging halt nicht wegen dem Geländer. Na dann muss ich wohl noch mal nach Aachen kommen! 



rpo35 schrieb:


> Die Bilder haben, auf Wunsch eines guten Freundes, jetzt auch Kommentare. Ihr müsst euch alle Alben noch einmal ansehen


Super Kommentare!


----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...Super Kommentare!


Alter Radfahrer 1


----------



## FilledBratze (26. September 2008)

GeDe schrieb:


> Hier was zum Saisonausklang ohne Zeitdruck in toller Gegend.
> http://www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de/



Schade, das ist so weit für ein Wochenende. Aber ich überlegs mir. Bin scharf auf die 100er Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeDe (26. September 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Die Veranstaltung ist schlichtweg eine Frechheit! Soviel Geld für eine RTF auszugeben ist kriminell.



Persönliches Vergnügen und Wohlbefinden definiere ich nicht nur
über den Preis.


----------



## PacMan (26. September 2008)

Es sieht so aus, als hätte ich morgen doch ein wenig Zeit zu biken. Bis 14:00 Uhr wahrscheinlich.
Hat jemand Lust, auf 'ne kleine Runde? So ab 10:00 Uhr wäre mir recht. Kurz und knackig oder auch kurz und luschenhaft. Mir egal!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (26. September 2008)

hatte mal grob mit Olli angedacht um 11.00 h ab Omerbach zu rollen.


----------



## kurzer37 (26. September 2008)

Hallo
werde voraussichtlich Morgen um 15.30Uhr eine Runde fahren also falls jemand lust hat melden.

Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (26. September 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> hatte mal grob mit Olli angedacht um 11.00 h ab Omerbach zu rollen.


Darf ich mit rollen? Bitte, bitte!


----------



## XCRacer (26. September 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo
> werde voraussichtlich Morgen um 15.30Uhr eine Runde fahren also falls jemand lust hat melden.


Da bin ich Knechten 

Btw, du Heimatkundler: Kennste schon die Kupfer-Route?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2008)

*Tag 8/ 15.09.2008:*

Heute war Gengenbachtag 
Es blieb zwar recht frisch, aber die Sonne ließ sich wieder häufiger blicken. Der heutige Plan - es sollte die Königsetappe werden. Ca. 110km und 2000hm hatte ich kalkuliert. Dass die Runde uns bis hinter Offenburg führen würde, war mir klar. Dass es sich dabei aber scheinbar um eine Rennradtour handelte, leider erst heute.
Die Strecke bis Gengenbach hatte ich selbst gebastelt, sodass es bis dahin nicht auffiel.
Gengenbach ist übrigens sehr schön! 




Auf dem Weg bis dahin gab's natürlich auch den einen oder anderen Augenschmaus...


 


Dann begann das Debakel. Ab Gengenbach nur noch Radwege an Hauptsrassen entlang. Nachdem uns dieser blöde Track mitten durch Offenburg führte, hatten wir die Nase voll! Wir bogen ab und zwar in westliche Richtung, um da wieder auf die geplante Route für den Rückweg zu gelangen.
Von dem Moment an sahen wir ungefähr zwei Stunden lang alle fünf Minuten ein Schild mit folgendem Hinweis: Gengenbach 2,5km!!
Deshalb ist Jule so gut auf diesen Ort zu sprechen  Am Ende fehlten zwar etwa 10km, aber die Höhenmeter passten.

Das I-Tüpfelchen kam dann zum Abendessen. Der Gengenbacher Rote, den ich im Edeka um die Ecke fand:





Alle Bilder: Klick
Bald geht's weiter und ihr habt's ja auch bald überstanden


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (27. September 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Darf ich mit rollen? Bitte, bitte!



na klar! Wir sind ja wieder Freunde


----------



## FilledBratze (27. September 2008)

Hi René,
bin gestern Deinen  Drover Heide - Schmidt - Track gefahren. Echt super Landschaft und schöne Trails. Keep on tracking


----------



## MausD (27. September 2008)

Wie wäre es um 11 Uhr bei Oli, dann könnten wir erst was durch den Stadtwald cruisen...


----------



## niki-2 (27. September 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Wie wäre es um 11 Uhr bei Oli, dann könnten wir erst was durch den Stadtwald cruisen...



wünsche euch viel Spass

Das Wetter ist ja ein Traum


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (27. September 2008)

11.30 bei Olli - 11.00 h Omerbach


----------



## MausD (27. September 2008)

Ich fahr dann direkt zu Mr. Burns


----------



## burns68 (27. September 2008)

Ihr wollt ja nur, dass ich zu 100% mitkomme!!!

Bin fertig und warte auf euch:


----------



## Cheng (27. September 2008)

So wie es im Moment aussieht komme ich heute nicht zum biken!

Werde wohl heute nachmittag eine 10km Runde laufen und Marie mit dem Bike nebenher fahren lassen!


----------



## IGGY (27. September 2008)

Hallo
Ich habe auch mal ein paar Bilder gemacht auf der heutigen Tour. 
Rest kommt noch!
Aber mal eine Frage! Wer weis wo das ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (27. September 2008)

burns68 schrieb:


> Ihr wollt ja nur, dass ich zu 100% mitkomme!!!
> 
> Bin fertig und warte auf euch:


Gibt's eigentlich einen Bericht? Passender Titel hätte ich schon: "Aktion burnsONbike erfolgreich!"


----------



## PacMan (28. September 2008)

Keine Ahnung, wo der Bericht bleibt.  Von mir kommen noch ein paar Bilder, aber erst morgen abend.
Und Markus bekommt 'nen Daumen für Deadly Mountain!


----------



## rpo35 (28. September 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...Und Markus bekommt 'nen Daumen für Deadly Mountain!


Wo ist das eigentlich? Rückt mal die GPS-Koordinaten für eure ganzen Mutproben raus!


----------



## PacMan (28. September 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Wo ist das eigentlich? Rückt mal die GPS-Koordinaten für eure ganzen Mutproben raus!


Du musst einfach nur öfters bei uns mitfahren! 
Oder wolltest du heimlich üben?


----------



## XCRacer (28. September 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Wo ist das eigentlich?


Fahr'n wir am Mittwoch


----------



## PacMan (28. September 2008)

Ich hab auf der Homepage noch ein paar Worte zur heutigen Tour ergänzt (im gestrigen Bericht) und die Bilder hochgeladen.


----------



## rpo35 (28. September 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Fahr'n wir am Mittwoch


Keine Experimente vor der Jubeltour  Wir werden schön brav den geplanten Track abfahren. Sagt mit bitte mal wann ihr ungefähr an der Nothbergerstr. seid. Wahrscheinlich komme ich direkt da hin.

Ralph


----------



## Cheng (28. September 2008)

Ich war heute Abend noch einmal in Baesweiler am Carl-Alexander-Park und habe ein paar Fotos hochgeladen!


----------



## XCRacer (28. September 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Keine Experimente vor der Jubeltour  Wir werden schön brav den geplanten Track abfahren. Sagt mit bitte mal wann ihr ungefähr an der Nothbergerstr. seid. Wahrscheinlich komme ich direkt da hin.
> 
> Ralph


Sind keine Experimente, du Nuss! Das ist der Track!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2008)

Kann ich ja nicht riechen! Gibt's denn 'nen "Chickenway" ?


----------



## niki-2 (29. September 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Kann ich ja nicht riechen! Gibt's denn 'nen "Chickenway" ?



Na klar!!!


----------



## niki-2 (29. September 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Keine Experimente vor der Jubeltour  Wir werden schön brav den geplanten Track abfahren. Sagt mit bitte mal wann ihr ungefähr an der Nothbergerstr. seid. Wahrscheinlich komme ich direkt da hin.
> 
> Ralph



Nothbergerstr. so gegen 10.15 Uhr - 10.20 Uhr.

Bis Mittwoch


----------



## kurzer37 (29. September 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde
bin dann mal in Urlaub und werde an der Küste etwas Flachland joggen.

Gruß bis nächste Woche und eine schöne Jubeltour

Kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (29. September 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde
> bin dann mal in Urlaub und werde an der Küste etwas Flachland joggen.
> 
> Gruß bis nächste Woche und eine schöne Jubeltour
> ...



Dir und Deiner Familie eine erholsame Zeit, wir trinken ein Bier auf Dich!


----------



## niki-2 (29. September 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde
> bin dann mal in Urlaub und werde an der Küste etwas Flachland joggen.
> 
> Gruß bis nächste Woche und eine schöne Jubeltour
> ...



Viel Spass und alles Gute!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (29. September 2008)

Schönen Urlaub, Michael. Werde dir 2 T-Shirts in M zurück legen.


----------



## kurzer37 (29. September 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub, Michael. Werde dir 2 T-Shirts in M zurück legen.


 
Mach das ,bin mit Junior zur See.


----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2008)

Wünsche dir/euch auch einen wunderschönen Urlaub Michael!!


----------



## GeDe (30. September 2008)

schließe mich den Wünschen an


----------



## rpo35 (30. September 2008)

*Tag 9/ 16.09.2008:*

Wetter: Heiter bis wolkig aber wie man sieht - die Sonne gab sich richtig Mühe:





Da wir mit den ausgeschilderten Routen soweit durch waren, verliessen wir die "Highlight" Runde unweit der Schutterquelle, wo wir ja bereits waren. Jetzt ging es per Karte über Steinach im Bogen wieder zurück in Richtung Seelbach. Sogar ein paar nette Trails haben wir dabei noch gefunden!
Unterwegs entdeckt: Ein Gen-Pilz - die "gen" in keinen Mund 


 



Am Ende waren es immerhin wieder 50km und ca. 1500hm. Und das mit unseren 20" Bikes 





Wie immer ein paar Bilder, auf dem letzten seht ihr die beiden frechen Hängebauchschweine, die manchmal frei auf dem Hof herum liefen.


----------



## rpo35 (30. September 2008)

*Tag 10/ 17.09.2008 und Abreise:*

Zur letzten Tour in diesem Urlaub war ich mit Joe (bikehumanumest) verabredet. Er wollte mir zum Abschluß noch einige schöne Trails um das benachbarte Kinzigtal herum zeigen:





Jule blieb heute zuhause und ließ uns mit unseren Rennsemmeln alleine losziehen. Es hat sich gelohnt! Ganz tolle und zum Teil sehr lange Singletrails (rauf wie runter) hat der gute Joe mir geboten!
Bilder gibt's leider nur ganz wenige - wir waren recht zügig unterwegs.

Eine Kuriosität gab's dann aber doch noch - eine Schnapsbar mitten im Wald 





Wär's ein guter Whisky gewesen, hätte ich mir sicher einen gegönnt 
Nochmals recht herzlichen Dank für die schöne Tour Joe!
Tja, und am nächsten Morgen ging es dann ab zum Bahnhof bzw. nach Hause.

Fazit: Der Nordschwarzwald ist für Tourenbiker definitiv empfehlenswert und wenn man sich entsprechend vorbereitet, kann's auch technisch äusserst anspruchsvoll werden.

Mal sehen, wo es uns nächstes Jahr hinzieht...
Die restlichen paar Bilder: Klick


----------



## rpo35 (30. September 2008)

@René, Dieter: Wie sieht's denn mit morgen aus? Ich hab' 'ne neue Regenjacke einzuweihen


----------



## XCRacer (30. September 2008)

Wie ausgemacht am Treffpunkt! Wetter spielt für mich keine Rolle. Hab Reifen zu testen


----------



## Handlampe (30. September 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


>



Ich schmeiß mich weg 

Jaja, die guten alten Puckis


----------



## Cheng (30. September 2008)

@rpo: Dein Gen-Pilz ist ein sogannanter Parasol, schmeckt zubereitet wie ein Wiener Schnitzel einfach göttlich, hat einen leicht nussigen Geschmack, das kann man auch im rohen Zustand riechen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (30. September 2008)

Sag bloss, du bist auch einer von den Plünderern, die zu tausenden durch die Wälder streifen und den armen Rehen ihre Nahrung weg rupfen?


----------



## Cheng (30. September 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Sag bloss, du bist auch einer von den Plünderern, die zu tausenden durch die Wälder streifen und den armen Rehen ihre Nahrung weg rupfen?



ich habe es auch heute morgen gelesen, die kommen sogar aus dem Rurgebiet! Nein, ich bin nicht so einer!!!!!!!

Kenne mich aber etwas aus, meistens gehe ich im Urlaub durch den privaten Wald meines Freundes in Österreich, dafür habe ich sogar eine offizielle Genehmigung!


----------



## rpo35 (30. September 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wie ausgemacht am Treffpunkt! Wetter spielt für mich keine Rolle. Hab Reifen zu testen


Schei$endreck 
Falls übersehen - ich komme zum Cadiallac und bin ca. 10:15 da!


----------



## niki-2 (30. September 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wie ausgemacht am Treffpunkt! Wetter spielt für mich keine Rolle. Hab Reifen zu testen



Bin um 10.00 Uhr an der Startanke!


----------



## ratze (30. September 2008)

Wird morgen bestimmt nicht schlimm !
Ich muss leider arbeiten !
Euch viel Spaß !


----------



## FilledBratze (1. Oktober 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> @rpo: Dein Gen-Pilz ist ein sogannanter Parasol, schmeckt zubereitet wie ein Wiener Schnitzel einfach göttlich, hat einen leicht nussigen Geschmack, das kann man auch im rohen Zustand riechen!



@cheng: Vorsicht! Das kann auch der weiße Knollenblätterpilz sein. Wie Du schon schreibst, muss er nussig riechen und die Manschette darf nicht am Stiel angewachsen sein (ist das prägnanteste Merkmal). Der Pilz auf dem Bild ist mit angrenzender 100prozentiger Sicherheit ein Knollenblätterpilz. Die weißlich bis gelbe Färbung und die leichte Krempe im Hut sind ein Indiz dafür. Bon appetit!

Weswegen ich aber eigentlich mich im Forum rumtreibe: Vielleicht fahr ich morgen bei der Besichtigungstour mit, aber nur, wenn der Wind nicht an Fahrt aufnimmt. Ansonsten fahr ich surfen.


----------



## FilledBratze (1. Oktober 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Sag bloss, du bist auch einer von den Plünderern, die zu tausenden durch die Wälder streifen und den armen Rehen ihre Nahrung weg rupfen?



Die armen Rehe fressen gar keine Pilze!
Wobei ich Dir nur beipflichten kann, dass der Mensch das Tier der maßlosen Übertreibung ist. Wenn 'Plünderer' ihr achso geprießenes Gehirn mal benutzen würden, ließen sie zumindest alle Jungpilze stehen, um in relativ kurzer Zeit nochmals ernten zu können.


----------



## Cheng (1. Oktober 2008)

> Der Pilz auf dem Bild ist mit angrenzender 100prozentiger Sicherheit ein Knollenblätterpilz. Die weißlich bis gelbe Färbung und die leichte Krempe im Hut sind ein Indiz dafür. Bon appetit!



Ich will hier keine große Diskussion starten, aber ich bin mir wiederum 100%ig sicher das es ein Parasol ist. Für mich ganz klar zu erkennen an der braunen Kuppe in der Mitte, der Größe und den bräunlichen Hautflecken oben auf dem Schirm!

@ alle Harten: viel Spaß heute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (1. Oktober 2008)

http://www.pilzforum.eu/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (1. Oktober 2008)

Genau! Scheiß Pilzfreaks


----------



## PacMan (1. Oktober 2008)

Was mein Fahrlehrer dazu gesagt hätte:

_Einst ging ich in den Wald mit der Ilse
um zu sammeln Pilze.
Heute stillt se.
Scheiss Pilze._


----------



## FilledBratze (1. Oktober 2008)

@cheng: Sorry, hast recht. Hab mir jetzt erst den Pilz in groß angesehen. Die Schuppung ist wohl mehr als eineindeutig. Im Miniaturbild sah der Hut aber verdächtig glatt aus.


----------



## rpo35 (1. Oktober 2008)

Hab' das Bild noch in 2560x1920 falls euch das hilft *g*


----------



## XCRacer (1. Oktober 2008)

Was zu lesen von der heutigen JubelTESTtour !


----------



## FilledBratze (3. Oktober 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Was mein Fahrlehrer dazu gesagt hätte:
> 
> _Einst ging ich in den Wald mit der Ilse
> um zu sammeln Pilze.
> ...



Habe heute eine leckere Pilzmahlzeit für drie Personen zusammen gesammelt. Noch leben alle und meine Nachttriebigkeit hat mit einem Wurzelholz zu tun, dass ich bis vor einer halben Stunde noch mit HAmmer und Speitel im Keller bearbeitet habe
An dieser Stelle ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle Nachbarn, die nicht die Polizei gerufen haben

- Nieder mit der Angepasstheit, hoch lebe der konstruktive Egoismus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (3. Oktober 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Was zu lesen von der heutigen JubelTESTtour !



Will auch mit !
Aber da ich meiner Freundin den Wunsch zum Geburtstag erfülle, werden wir erst zum Abend anreisen und dann ihren Geburtstag feiern!

Gute Tour - fährt jemand am Sonntag ne kleine Runde?
Mein Commencal ist jetzt fest in Inden und einsatzbereit!


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2008)

Tag der deutschen Einheit ...gelb=w, rot=o:


----------



## XCRacer (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich gehe gleich mit drei Ossis Essen. 
Werde denen mal unser feines Früh-Kölsch ans Herz legen. 

@Patrick: Ich denke schon, dass ich Sonntag was machen werde. Weiß aber nicht, wie ich mich morgens fühlen werde und wann ich bereit bin, Sport zu machen. Daher möchte ich mich jetzt nicht verbindlich verabreden. Schau am besten Sonntag Vormittag mal rein.

Grüüüße René


----------



## PacMan (3. Oktober 2008)

Kleiner Bericht und Bilder von der heutigen Einheits-Tour!


----------



## PacMan (5. Oktober 2008)

An alle *Fotografen *der Jubeltour: Wenn ihr eure Bilder für die Omba-Homepage zur Verfügung stellen wollt, dann ladet sie bitte irgendwo hoch und schickt mir 'nen Link oder schickt sie direkt an mich. Ich sammel dann und stelle die besten Bilder online! Danke!

An alle *Teilnehmer*: Danke für's Mitfahren und Mitfeiern! Mir hat's super viel Spaß gemacht und ich denke, wir können von einer gelungenen Veranstaltung sprechen!

An alle *Nicht-Teilnehmer*: Bericht und Bilder zum Neidisch-Machen kommen bestimmt auch bald...


----------



## commencal blanc (5. Oktober 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> An alle *Fotografen *der Jubeltour: Wenn ihr eure Bilder für die Omba-Homepage zur Verfügung stellen wollt, dann ladet sie bitte irgendwo hoch und schickt mir 'nen Link oder schickt sie direkt an mich. Ich sammel dann und stelle die besten Bilder online! Danke!
> 
> An alle *Teilnehmer*: Danke für's Mitfahren und Mitfeiern! Mir hat's super viel Spaß gemacht und ich denke, wir können von einer gelungenen Veranstaltung sprechen!
> 
> An alle *Nicht-Teilnehmer*: Bericht und Bilder zum Neidisch-Machen kommen bestimmt auch bald...





Bin ja jetzt schon neidisch. Heute hätte ich Zeit, aber bei dem Wetter.....
Nächstes Jahr wird alles besser!


----------



## GeJott (5. Oktober 2008)

Mahlzeit beisammen,

War nett mit Euch gestern ! Vorallem die perfekte Organisation während und nach der Runde war einsame Spitze !
Habe die Bilder hier hinkopiert.

Schönen Sonntag noch 

Gerd


----------



## carboni2 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Ombas,

war eine super Tour mit netten Bikern gestern. Ihr übertrumpft euch von Jahr zu Jahr. Die Verpflegungsstelle z.B. war der "Hammer". Vielen Dank an alle Organisatoren und Helfer - war sicher ne Menge Arbeit gewesen. 

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## Enrgy (5. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank auch nochmal von meiner Seite für die Einladung und den herrlichen Tourentag mit "ultra all inclusive" Versorgung in jeglicher Hinsicht.
Eines Strecke, die nur in fast allen Teilen jener vom letzten Jahr abwich, dazu noch das einzige Sonnenloch zwischen den Regentagen und trotz der vorangegangenen Nässe von oben viel weniger Matsch als ich befürchtet habe - das war schon rekordverdächtig!!
Und zum After-Bike-Event muß man eh nicht viele Worte verlieren, das ist schon einsame Spitze.
Ihr habt da wirklich ein nettes Trüppchen beisammen, weiter so!!

Grüße 

enrgy


----------



## Wheeler9990 (6. Oktober 2008)

Auch wieder ein dickes Lob und Dank von mir. War wieder mal perfekt organisiert, das Catering hätte wohl niemand erwartet. Schade, dass ich nicht zur Party kommen konnte, nächstes Jahr wieder. Weiter so! Meine Bilder (sind nciht viele) findet ihr auf http://picasaweb.google.de/Teamaixweb ab heute nachmittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_KERAM (6. Oktober 2008)

Und von mir auch noch ein Hut ab für die Organisation richtig geil muss ich einfach nur sagen.
Danke für alles und bis zur nächsten Tour.

MfG Marek


----------



## Redfraggle (6. Oktober 2008)

...kann mich meinen Vorrednern bzw. -schreibern nur anschließen!
Es ist eigentlich alles gesagt und nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!!
Suuuuper Tour mit hohem Spaßfaktor und allem Drum und Dran!
Vielen Dank!
Barbara


----------



## Grashalm (6. Oktober 2008)

Seit wann gibts denn hier Northshore Trails?


----------



## Enrgy (6. Oktober 2008)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Seit wann gibts denn hier Northshore Trails?



Wurden doch extra für die Jubeltour errichtet und danach wieder umweltschonend rückgebaut...

Oder wie war das?!


----------



## PacMan (6. Oktober 2008)

Richtig! Kein Aufwand ist uns zu hoch für unsere Gäste!


----------



## rpo35 (6. Oktober 2008)

Heute Nachmittag bei mir hinten im Hof gesichtet:


----------



## PacMan (6. Oktober 2008)

Sieht aus, als würde sie gerade deinen Müll raus tragen! Wie praktisch! 

Jaja, photogen sind die Viecher ja schon...


----------



## Handlampe (7. Oktober 2008)

Hups...hab ja auch völlig vergessen mich für den phantastischen Jubeltag zu bedanken.

Es wird wohl immer schwerer für euch dieses Event im nächsten Jahr wieder zu toppen. 

Die Messlatte liegt mittlerweile verdammt hoch.


----------



## Cheng (7. Oktober 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hups...hab ja auch völlig vergessen mich für den phantastischen Jubeltag zu bedanken.
> 
> Es wird wohl immer schwerer für euch dieses Event im nächsten Jahr wieder zu toppen.
> 
> Die Messlatte liegt mittlerweile verdammt hoch.



Danke Uwe, und solche Worte von jemanden der mit die grandiosesten Touren in der Köln/Bonner Gegend führt. An so einer ich leider noch nie teil genommen habe, aber das wird sich ändern, versprochen!

Es stimmt, die Messlatte haben wir uns selber schon sehr hoch gelegt, besonders wenn im nächsten Jahr ein wirkliches Jubiläum mit der "5" ansteht! Naja mal sehen, den Ombas wird da sicher auch noch was einfallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (7. Oktober 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hups...hab ja auch völlig vergessen mich für den phantastischen Jubeltag zu bedanken.
> 
> Es wird wohl immer schwerer für euch dieses Event im nächsten Jahr wieder zu toppen.
> 
> Die Messlatte liegt mittlerweile verdammt hoch.



Was Touren angeht habe ich noch jede Menge Ideen!
Lass dich überraschen

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (8. Oktober 2008)

Donnerstag Abend Nightride? Jemand Lust?


----------



## tail-light (8. Oktober 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Donnerstag Abend Nightride? Jemand Lust?


 

Da Dix donnerstags jetzt auch wieder in die Muckibude geht, habe ich leider Stubendienst !!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (8. Oktober 2008)

Wann und wo denn (Nightbiken)?


----------



## XCRacer (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte eventuell zur WBTS fahren. Aber wenn sich sonst keiner meldet, fahre ich tagsüber bei Sonnenlicht 

Hab nur gedacht, ich könnte die Eisenbieger mal an die frische Luft locken...


----------



## FilledBratze (9. Oktober 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich wollte eventuell zur WBTS fahren. Aber wenn sich sonst keiner meldet, fahre ich tagsüber bei Sonnenlicht



Wenn keiner NR fahren möchte würde ich mich gerne an Deiner Sonnenvariante beteiligen.

Fällt mir zwar reichlich spät ein, aber ich möchte mich noch mal ganz besonders bei Dieter und René (los Guidos), Bernd und Thorsten bedanken. Dickes Lob für diesen schönen Tag - natürlich auch an die zahlreichen Teilnehmer, mit denen wir Ombas wieder richtig viel Spaß hatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (9. Oktober 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich wollte eventuell zur WBTS fahren. Aber wenn sich sonst keiner meldet, fahre ich tagsüber bei Sonnenlicht
> 
> Hab nur gedacht, ich könnte die Eisenbieger mal an die frische Luft locken...



Wann wolltest du los und wie lange? Schätze so um die Mittagszeit
Bin dann mit von der Partie

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## FilledBratze (9. Oktober 2008)

Wo ist denn Treffpunkt und nehmt ihr mich mit?
@Niki: Kann ich bei Dir heute Kartenmaterial abstauben?


----------



## niki-2 (9. Oktober 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Wo ist denn Treffpunkt und nehmt ihr mich mit?
> @Niki: Kann ich bei Dir heute Kartenmaterial abstauben?



Rene schläft noch den Schlaf der Gerechten! ( Hatte Nachtschicht glaube ich)

Sage einfach mal 13.30 Uhr Startanke Dürwiß!

Falls später einfach nochmal schauen.

Bringe dir dann gleich Kartenmaterial mit!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## FilledBratze (9. Oktober 2008)

Danke Dieter. Das Ist super
Bis gleich dann


----------



## PacMan (9. Oktober 2008)

Was machen wir denn am Samstag? Das Wetter muss man doch ausnutzen!


----------



## niki-2 (9. Oktober 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Was machen wir denn am Samstag? Das Wetter muss man doch ausnutzen!



schlafen?


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (9. Oktober 2008)

habe mal grob vor ein längeres Ründchen Richtung Nideggen zu drehen! Team Kohlscheid/Alsdorf kommt auch vorbei.


----------



## IGGY (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo
Was steht bei Euch denn am Sa an?


----------



## XCRacer (9. Oktober 2008)

Hab heute was länger geschlafen. Werde gleich was laufen.

MORGEN möchte ich eine schöne Tour fahren. Weiß noch nicht wo hin, sollte aber eine schöne ausdauerlastige Tour werden, ohne groß Trails. Wer hat frei und mag mit?

Samstag laufe ich in Grevenbroich 5000 m.


----------



## IGGY (9. Oktober 2008)

Kai und Ich wollten Morgen eine Runde drehen. Start so gegen 15 Uhr! Kläre ich aber nachher noch ab. Wir schließen uns gerne an wenn Ihr uns mitnehmt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (9. Oktober 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hab heute was länger geschlafen. Werde gleich was laufen.
> 
> MORGEN möchte ich eine schöne Tour fahren. Weiß noch nicht wo hin, sollte aber eine schöne ausdauerlastige Tour werden, ohne groß Trails. Wer hat frei und mag mit?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (9. Oktober 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Samstag biete ich eine Tour nach Schmidt zum Kuchen essen an wenn Interesse besteht!
> 
> Nideggen können wir ja irgendwie einbauen oder auch nicht.



Ja Super - da bin ich doch glatt dabei


----------



## PacMan (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich auch!


----------



## Cheng (9. Oktober 2008)

wäre auch sicher was für Ingo!

Wenn ich nicht als einzige Lusche fahren muss würde ich es mir auch zu trauen, ggf. haue ich etwas früher ab wenn es zu viel wird. Müsste auch gegen 17:30 Zu hause sein. Abends gehts noch auf die Piste!


----------



## niki-2 (9. Oktober 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Ja Super - da bin ich doch glatt dabei



Wieviel Uhr? ich denke so um 11.00 Uhr!



Dann mache ich einen Termin!



Gruß

Dieter


----------



## niki-2 (9. Oktober 2008)

Termin für Samstag!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7258

Thorsten wir nehmen dich mit ist doch logo!

Tempo wird dann angepasst.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (9. Oktober 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Kai und Ich wollten Morgen eine Runde drehen. Start so gegen 15 Uhr! Kläre ich aber nachher noch ab. Wir schließen uns gerne an wenn Ihr uns mitnehmt!?


15 Uhr ist für mich schon recht spät. Ich hab frei und wollte am Vormittag schon los. Sollte sich was ändern, dann melde ich mich!

Edit: Ingo! Stimmt deine Handy-Nr. noch? 0179*****52
Würde mich eventuell kurzfristig melden.


----------



## Cheng (10. Oktober 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Thorsten wir nehmen dich mit ist doch logo!
> 
> Tempo wird dann angepasst.
> 
> ...



Sorry, habe eine samstagliche Schönwetter Omba Bike Tour mit Schlafzimmer streichen eingetauscht! Da könnt ihr eben nicht mithalten!


----------



## Dix (10. Oktober 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Termin für Samstag!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7258
> 
> Dieter



Hi Dieter,

würde mich gerne anschließen, kannst du mir sagen wann und wo?
Gruß
Dix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (10. Oktober 2008)

...11:00 Uhr Startanke Dürwiß


----------



## niki-2 (10. Oktober 2008)

Dix schrieb:


> Hi Dieter,
> 
> würde mich gerne anschließen, kannst du mir sagen wann und wo?
> Gruß
> Dix



WBTS um ca. 11.40 Uhr!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (10. Oktober 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...11:00 Uhr Startanke Dürwiß


----------



## tail-light (10. Oktober 2008)

Bin um 11:40 an der Staumauer!  (Dix is....sorry, Ina war eingeloggt)



niki-2 schrieb:


> WBTS um ca. 11.40 Uhr!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dieter


----------



## IGGY (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo. Ja Rene die Nummer ist noch aktuell. Morgen klappt leider nicht. Kai kann erst um halb eins. Wir waren Heute im Aachener Wald. Ich hätte mal interesse an einer geführten Tour dort. Wir haben zwar ein paar Trails gefunden. Aber die guten haben wir nicht gesichtet.


----------



## Dix (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi iggy,

bin mal mit "Hedisch" gefahren, war gut. Würde aber mal den RPO fragen, der kennt sich gut aus. Sorry Rene, dass ich dir über den Mund fahre, oder hast du noch nen besseren Vorschlag?



IGGY schrieb:


> Hallo. Ja Rene die Nummer ist noch aktuell. Morgen klappt leider nicht. Kai kann erst um halb eins. Wir waren Heute im Aachener Wald. Ich hätte mal interesse an einer geführten Tour dort. Wir haben zwar ein paar Trails gefunden. Aber die guten haben wir nicht gesichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (10. Oktober 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> ...Aachener Wald. Ich hätte mal interesse an einer geführten Tour dort...


Du bist ja 'n Pfeifenheini !! Warum fragst du nicht?


----------



## IGGY (10. Oktober 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Du bist ja 'n Pfeifenheini !! Warum fragst du nicht?



Das sollte eine Frage sein


----------



## rpo35 (10. Oktober 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Das sollte eine Frage sein


Sonntag 10 oder 10:30 am Waldstadion? Kommt Kai auch?


----------



## IGGY (11. Oktober 2008)

Puh das muß ich erst abklären.Drei Tage hintereinander genehmigt die Regierung nicht  Wie sieht es denn nächste Woche in der Woche aus?


----------



## rpo35 (11. Oktober 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> ...Wie sieht es denn nächste Woche in der Woche aus?


Kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen. Melde mich noch.


----------



## rpo35 (11. Oktober 2008)

Irgend jemand von euch hier wollte mir letztens weiß machen, die Viecher wären ausgestorben.
Stimmt nicht! Hab' heute eins im Aachener Wald gesichtet 






Lass Dich mal wieder häufiger blicken Sebastian 

Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (11. Oktober 2008)

Ja sowas! Heimlich radeln, was?


----------



## Jule (11. Oktober 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Puh das muß ich erst abklären.Drei Tage hintereinander genehmigt die Regierung nicht


Warum bringt ihr alle die Regierung nieeeeeee mit?


----------



## FilledBratze (11. Oktober 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Warum bringt ihr alle die Regierung nieeeeeee mit?



Die haben, als sie gewählt haben, nicht das Parteiprogramm gelesen 
Ich such' jedenfalls immer noch nach ner Partei, die auch Rad fährt.


----------



## rpo35 (11. Oktober 2008)

Geile Benutzertitel hier heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (11. Oktober 2008)

Finnisch auch


----------



## Jule (11. Oktober 2008)

Näääääääää, wie geil!


----------



## Jule (11. Oktober 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Die haben, als sie gewählt haben, nicht das Parteiprogramm gelesen
> Ich such' jedenfalls immer noch nach ner Partei, die auch Rad fährt.


Parteiprogramme ändern sich.
Und fast jede Frau braucht irgendwann mal den einen Kerl, der sie zum Radfahren bekehrt!


----------



## FilledBratze (11. Oktober 2008)

Mit den (versuchten) Bekehrungen hab ich so meine schlechten Erfahrungen.
Aber Du schreibst das so mit Bestimmtheit ... Hast wohl schon eine im Petto!?


----------



## niki-2 (11. Oktober 2008)

Die ersten Bilder von heute sind online!

http://www.omerbach.de/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=137

Bericht folgt

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (11. Oktober 2008)

Haste die direkt unter 2008 ohne Unterordner abgelegt?
Edit: Komisch. Der Ordner ist da, wird aber unter 2008 noch nicht angezeigt...egal


----------



## IGGY (12. Oktober 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Warum bringt ihr alle die Regierung nieeeeeee mit?



Weil die kein Rad faehrt 
@rpo35 Sag bescheid wenn es passt. Am Di habe ich ab 17 Uhr Fussball. Ab Do habe ich Spaetschicht. Kai fragt wie es mit Sa aussieht!?


----------



## kurzer37 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde
werde morgen gegen 13.30Uhr eine gemütliche Runde Richtung Roetgen fahren , also falls jemand lust auf Lusche hat melden.Bin ab ca. 12.30Uhr unter den Lebenden.
Gruß
kurzer37
02402-71359


----------



## IGGY (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo.Ich habe vor Morgen meine Gabel auf ein paar Trails zu testen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Hat jemand Lust mich zu begleiten? Ich werde gegen 9 Uhr starten. Geplant ist der Nordwanderweg,Schlebachgraben,Hasselbachgraben usw.!
@ rpo35 Wie sieht es am Mi Abend mit einer Tour im Aachener Wald aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (13. Oktober 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> [email protected] rpo35 Wie sieht es am Mi Abend mit einer Tour im Aachener Wald aus?


Was verstehst du unter Abend? Wann könntest du denn z.b. am Waldstadion sein? Am Wochenende kann ich übrigens nicht!

Ralph


----------



## IGGY (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe den ganzen Tag frei!


----------



## rpo35 (13. Oktober 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Ich habe den ganzen Tag frei!


13:00 am Waldstadion, ok?


----------



## IGGY (13. Oktober 2008)

Ja ok. Ich komme vom Bismarkturm aus! Die Seite meinst du doch oder?


----------



## rpo35 (13. Oktober 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Ja ok. Ich komme vom Bismarkturm aus! Die Seite meinst du doch oder?


Genau. Aber nur bei passablem Wetter


----------



## IGGY (13. Oktober 2008)

Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (14. Oktober 2008)

Termin für Samstag: Laubbubengeschichten (Teil I)

Kann aus beruflichen Gründen leider nicht früher. Vielleicht finden sich ja trotzdem Mitfahrer  .


----------



## Cheng (14. Oktober 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Termin für Samstag: Laubbubengeschichten (Teil I)
> 
> Kann aus beruflichen Gründen leider nicht früher. Vielleicht finden sich ja trotzdem Mitfahrer  .



Haben am Samstag um 15 Uhr eine Veranstaltung in der Schule, werde mich dafür mal an die Einsteiger-Tour am Sonntag rantasten!


----------



## ratze (15. Oktober 2008)

Hat wer Zeit mir heute das Radfahren beizubringen ??
Treffen 9:40 Uhr Stolberg(Ratzeburg) oder 10 in Vicht(JJ)


----------



## XCRacer (15. Oktober 2008)

Morgen bin ich in der Anstalt ...ähh, ich meine, arbeiten bin ich. Übermorgen kann ich gerne Fahrstunden geben.


----------



## MTBrenni (15. Oktober 2008)

Wuerde mich gerne bei der Samstagstour anschlissen,will's zwar nicht hoffen aber fahrt Ihr auch wenns schuetted wie aus Eimern?


----------



## IGGY (15. Oktober 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Genau. Aber nur bei passablem Wetter



Danke fuer die schoene Tour mit den tollen Trails 
Werde nun oeffters rueber kommen wenn ich darf!?


----------



## rpo35 (15. Oktober 2008)

Klar, warum denn nicht? Werde dir gleich mal 'ne Übersicht der Strecke basteln.


----------



## XCRacer (15. Oktober 2008)

MTBrenni schrieb:


> Wuerde mich gerne bei der Samstagstour anschlissen,will's zwar nicht hoffen aber fahrt Ihr auch wenns schuetted wie aus Eimern?


Du bist willkommen. Aber wenn es schon zu beginn regnet, bleibe ich zu Hause. Am besten, halbe Stunde vorher mal hier rein schauen.


----------



## FilledBratze (18. Oktober 2008)

@XCRacer: Ich komm heute nicht mit. Fahr bei dem schönen Wetter jnach Nideggen mit dem Auto und möchte um die Rur - und Urfttalsperre. Viel Spaß euch allen.


----------



## XCRacer (18. Oktober 2008)

Viel Spaß Stephan! 

*Eifel: Lokalzeit Wanderung Nationalpark*
Rund 500 Menschen nehmen am Samstag an der Wanderung durch den Nationalpark Eifel teil. Die Lokalzeit Aachen, das Nationalparkforstamt und die Rursee-Touristik hatten zu der rund 17 Kilometer langen Strecke ab Einruhr eingeladen. Den Bericht dazu sehen Sie Samstagabend im WDR Fernsehen um 19.30 Uhr in der Lokalzeit aus Aachen. >>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (18. Oktober 2008)

Bericht von heute !


----------



## tail-light (18. Oktober 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bericht von heute !


 
Müsst ihr den eingentlich jedesmal so schreddern? Jetzt ist der wieder für nichts zu gebrauchen....


----------



## Dix (18. Oktober 2008)

tail-light schrieb:


> Müsst ihr den eingentlich jedesmal so schreddern? Jetzt ist der wieder für nichts zu gebrauchen....



Pssst! Nix verraten


----------



## ratze (18. Oktober 2008)

Hi,war ne geile Tour heute !
Gefühlte HM waren heute 20000HM nach oben und 3HM nach unten !
Danke Renè !


----------



## FilledBratze (18. Oktober 2008)




----------



## RS-Hunter (19. Oktober 2008)

mit etwas Verspätung habe ich die Eindrücke meiner "Indian Summer Tour" von letztem Sonntag hochgeladen.

Viel Spass beim Betrachten ... 

alle Bilder


----------



## GeDe (19. Oktober 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> mit etwas Verspätung habe ich die Eindrücke meiner "Indian Summer Tour" von letztem Sonntag hochgeladen.
> 
> Viel Spass beim Betrachten ...
> 
> alle Bilder



Klasse !


----------



## RS-Hunter (20. Oktober 2008)

GeDe schrieb:


> Klasse !



Danke ... war bei dem Wetter ja auch nicht zu schwer!


----------



## MTBrenni (20. Oktober 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bericht von heute !



So sehen also bei Euch die Touren Kategorie einfach und langsam aus,dann will ich aber nicht wissen wie schwierig und schnell aussieht!!!!

War aber ne richtig gute Tour, hat Spass gemacht, hab mich die letzten km zwar was gequaelt, aber man quaelt sich ja auch schon mal gerne. Treppensteigen gehoerte gestern auf jedenfall nicht zu meien Staerken!

Danke nochmal das Ihr mich mitgenommen habt, bin bald wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (20. Oktober 2008)

Tempo und Schwierigkeit wird in der Regel während der Tour angepasst


----------



## rpo35 (21. Oktober 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Patrick, du Jungspund 
Schönes Wetter stand ja scheinbar nicht auf deinem Wunschzettel  Feier trotzdem schön!

Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (21. Oktober 2008)

Dito von mir und von allen anderen Ombas! Feier schön unf trink ein leckeres Bier für uns mit


----------



## PacMan (21. Oktober 2008)

Alles Gute to your Birthday, Patrick!


----------



## FilledBratze (21. Oktober 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Patrick.
Feier schön und lass Dich mal wieder auf ner Ombatour blicken.


----------



## niki-2 (21. Oktober 2008)

Alles gute auch von mir und feier schön1

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (21. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche

@rpo
Als ich Vorlesung hatte heute morgen
und als ich abends arbeiten war hats geregnet,
aber mittags - als ich 2 Stündchen um Stuttgart geradelt bin schien die Sonne


----------



## ratze (23. Oktober 2008)

Hi,ich habe mal nen bösen Termin für Samstag gemacht !
Vielleicht kann ich ja noch ein paar Konkurrenten im Winterpokal ausschalten !
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7346


----------



## XCRacer (24. Oktober 2008)

Hast du ein Glück, das ich nicht kann


----------



## benito (24. Oktober 2008)

Omba-Gastfahrer sucht Mitfahrgelegenheit für morgen
Gruß Benito


----------



## niki-2 (24. Oktober 2008)

benito schrieb:


> Omba-Gastfahrer sucht Mitfahrgelegenheit für morgen
> Gruß Benito



ach wie nett! 

An was hatten sie denn gedacht junger Mann?

14.00 Uhr mit Ratze ist mir zu spät. ich würde gerne so gegen 11.00 Uhr bei mir starten.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## benito (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Dieter,

wäre 11:15 Uhr, Treffpunkt Omerbach ok für Dich?


----------



## niki-2 (24. Oktober 2008)

benito schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> wäre 11:15 Uhr, Treffpunkt Omerbach ok für Dich?



20 - 25 min brauche ich schon. Fahre dann um 11.00 Uhr zu Hause los.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## benito (24. Oktober 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> 20 - 25 min brauche ich schon. Fahre dann um 11.00 Uhr zu Hause los.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dieter



Bin dann gegen 11:20 am Omerbach

bis morgen

Gruß Benito


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (25. Oktober 2008)

prima dann werden wir uns am Omerbach sehen - vielleicht sind ja noch so ca. 3 Gäste dabei

Gruß
Markus


----------



## IGGY (27. Oktober 2008)

Was habt Ihr denn Gestern in Aachen gemacht? Sind da Trails in Burtscheid?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (27. Oktober 2008)

Außer Kurgäste im Park erschrecken wirste da nicht viel machen können


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (27. Oktober 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr denn Gestern in Aachen gemacht? Sind da Trails in Burtscheid?



Mist, überall werden wir erkannt 
Da waren wir schon auf Rückweg....


----------



## burns68 (29. Oktober 2008)

Nach langem hin und her und ewiger ebay Suche nach einem "Kult" Hardtail, bin ich heute bei meinen Lieblingsdrogendealer rein. Als ich die Eingangstür geöffnet habe, hat mich der Schlag getroffen. Es hat nur 1 Stunde gedauert, da war das HT im Kopf schon aufgebaut, bezahlt und wird voraussichtlich Freitag fertig. Bilder gibt es leider noch nicht, aber ich hoffe wir fahren am Samstag eine Tour. Eigentlich wollte ich nur ein Winterrad haben. Eigentlich.

Ich sag nur TOMAC Buckshot!!!!! Frame 1,5kg

Aufgebaut mit kompl. Shimano SLX, SID Team,  Chris King, Richtey WCS, Juicy 5 o. 7, Fulcrum Race5. Bin mal gespannt wie schwer das Rad wird.

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich dadurch besser fahre, aber wahrscheinlich öfter HT!!!!

Bilder folgen!!!!


----------



## rpo35 (29. Oktober 2008)

Du bist bekloppt


----------



## burns68 (29. Oktober 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> du Bist Bekloppt



Ja!


----------



## XCRacer (29. Oktober 2008)

Ziemlich bekloppt


----------



## rpo35 (29. Oktober 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ziemlich Bekloppt


Ja!


----------



## IGGY (29. Oktober 2008)

burns68 schrieb:


> Nach langem hin und her und ewiger ebay Suche nach einem "Kult" Hardtail, bin ich heute bei meinen Lieblingsdrogendealer rein. Als ich die Eingangstür geöffnet habe, hat mich der Schlag getroffen. Es hat nur 1 Stunde gedauert, da war das HT im Kopf schon aufgebaut, bezahlt und wird voraussichtlich Freitag fertig. Bilder gibt es leider noch nicht, aber ich hoffe wir fahren am Samstag eine Tour. Eigentlich wollte ich nur ein Winterrad haben. Eigentlich.
> 
> Ich sag nur TOMAC Buckshot!!!!! Frame 1,5kg
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch 
10,5 kilo!!!!!!


----------



## niki-2 (30. Oktober 2008)

burns68 schrieb:


> Nach langem hin und her und ewiger ebay Suche nach einem "Kult" Hardtail, bin ich heute bei meinen Lieblingsdrogendealer rein. Als ich die Eingangstür geöffnet habe, hat mich der Schlag getroffen. Es hat nur 1 Stunde gedauert, da war das HT im Kopf schon aufgebaut, bezahlt und wird voraussichtlich Freitag fertig. Bilder gibt es leider noch nicht, aber ich hoffe wir fahren am Samstag eine Tour. Eigentlich wollte ich nur ein Winterrad haben. Eigentlich.
> 
> Ich sag nur TOMAC Buckshot!!!!! Frame 1,5kg
> 
> ...



Was solls! Der Mann wird 40, da sollte man sich was können , gell!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty Bottoms (30. Oktober 2008)

Sehr gut Olli,

hätte ich auch nicht anders gemacht! Tomac Rulz!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## XCRacer (30. Oktober 2008)

Freitag, 21 Uhr, Hallo Wien Tour an Halloween !

Samstag, 11 Uhr, Alle Eiligen Tour an Allerheiligen !

Bei Regen fallen die Späße aus!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (30. Oktober 2008)

@Thorsten,
sind die Lämpchen angekommen? denn dann wäre ich beim ersten Termin auch dabei!


----------



## Jule (30. Oktober 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Was solls! Der Mann wird 40, da sollte man sich was können , gell!!


Und was bekommt man zum 30.?


----------



## IGGY (30. Oktober 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Und was bekommt man zum 30.?



Das weis er nicht mehr. Das ist schon zu lange her 
Im Alter wird man vergesslich 
Duckundweg


----------



## Cheng (30. Oktober 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> @Thorsten,
> sind die Lämpchen angekommen? denn dann wäre ich beim ersten Termin auch dabei!



Nein leider noch nicht, habe bisher nur den Geldeingang bestätigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (30. Oktober 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> was Solls! Der Mann Wird 40, Da Sollte Man Sich Was Können , Gell!!



Richtig!!!


----------



## rpo35 (30. Oktober 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Und was bekommt man zum 30.?


Das was du bekommen hast, als du noch 28 warst


----------



## XCRacer (30. Oktober 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> @Thorsten,
> sind die Lämpchen angekommen? denn dann wäre ich beim ersten Termin auch dabei!


Alternative wäre eine Stunde Laufen. Habe eine Stirnlampe. Die macht Licht für zwei


----------



## Cheng (30. Oktober 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> Nein leider noch nicht, habe bisher nur den Geldeingang bestätigt!




Edit:

Mail von heute 16:27Uhr: Paket ist raus, kommt vielleicht morgen an, besorg schon mal Batterien, den Akku bekommst Du nicht mehr geladen!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (30. Oktober 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Alternative wäre eine Stunde Laufen. Habe eine Stirnlampe. Die macht Licht für zwei



Laufen ist auch fein - ginge ja bei schlechtem Wetter


----------



## burns68 (30. Oktober 2008)

Es ist zu Hause!!!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/216767

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/216769

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/216768

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/216770

Anders scheint es wohl nicht zu funktionieren! Größe???


----------



## rpo35 (30. Oktober 2008)

Fotos?


----------



## Cheng (30. Oktober 2008)

tot schick, olli!


----------



## burns68 (30. Oktober 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> tot schick, olli!



Ich finde die SLX-Gruppe total cool! Hat so den XTR-Tatsch, für weniger Geld.


----------



## XCRacer (30. Oktober 2008)

burns68 schrieb:


> Es ist zu Hause!!!


Sehr schick! So'n Chris King gönne ich mir vom Weihnachtsgeld. Aber als Ti - Version 

Allerdings sollte sich dein Fachhändler mal was mehr Mühe bei der Reifenmontage geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty Bottoms (30. Oktober 2008)

Ein Traum


----------



## IGGY (31. Oktober 2008)

Sieht Klasse aus! 
Ich würde jedoch den MTB-Store Aufkleber abmachen. Der stört was. Kleiner Tip. Die Gabel muß du um etliches weicher abstimmen wie es angegeben ist. Ich denke 80mm stünden dem Bike besser und machen es wendiger. Kann man ganz einfach umbauen bei der Gabel! Hast du den Spacer dabei bekommen? Wenn nicht, ich habe noch einen!


----------



## IGGY (31. Oktober 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Mail von heute 16:27Uhr: Paket ist raus, kommt vielleicht morgen an, besorg schon mal Batterien, den Akku bekommst Du nicht mehr geladen!



Falls es sich um die PowerLED handelt brauchst du keine Batterien kaufen. Da sind welche dabei!


----------



## Cheng (31. Oktober 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Falls es sich um die PowerLED handelt brauchst du keine Batterien kaufen. Da sind welche dabei!



Echt, jetzt weiß ich auch warum das Ding so teuer ist! Danke!!!


----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schönes Bike Olli!!!! Wünsche dir ganz viel Spaß damit!!!!!!!


----------



## RS-Hunter (31. Oktober 2008)

Olli, Olli,

schickes Bike. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass es zum mehr biken verführt. Viel Spass damit.

@ Hallo Wien Tour: zu einer Laufveranstaltung würde ich mich hinreissen lassen.


----------



## burns68 (31. Oktober 2008)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> @ Hallo Wien Tour: zu einer Laufveranstaltung würde ich mich hinreissen lassen.



Hab mich schon mal eingetragen, aber sollte das Wetter nicht besser werden, werde ich nicht mitfahren.


----------



## XCRacer (31. Oktober 2008)

Es liegt an Markus, bzw. Thorsten wegen der Lampe!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (31. Oktober 2008)

also meinetwegen müßt Ihr nix ändern - 
habe noch die Option auf spinnen im Studio.
Aber wenn Eure Tendenz zum Laufen geht bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (31. Oktober 2008)

also am Licht sollte es nicht scheitern, die Funzeln sind gerade gekommen!
Wäre wohl auch dabei wenn es trocken bleibt! Egal was, auch wenns laufen ist, bin aber langsam!

@Markus: bis Du gegen 17:00 zu Hause? Würde dann die Ware abliefern!


----------



## FilledBratze (31. Oktober 2008)

Ha, Olli. Nachdem Du Dich über das Rocky so muckiert hast, war mir schon klar, dass Du Deinen Fuhrpark aufstockst

Wenn die das Buckshot seit 98 nicht verändert haben, ist das ein sehr geiles Rad. Und sogar in schwarz Erinnerungen werden wach.


----------



## burns68 (31. Oktober 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Ha, Olli. Nachdem Du Dich über das Rocky so muckiert hast, war mir schon klar, dass Du Deinen Fuhrpark aufstockst
> 
> Wenn die das Buckshot seit 98 nicht verändert haben, ist das ein sehr geiles Rad. Und sogar in schwarz Erinnerungen werden wach.



Weißt Du eigentlich, dass die schwarzen Buckshot seltener waren, als(wie) die roten. Ich habe da was von ca. 600 Stück Weltweit gelesen. (streu Salz in die Wunde).


----------



## XCRacer (31. Oktober 2008)

burns68 schrieb:


> ...dass Die Schwarzen Buckshot Seltener Waren, *wie *die Roten.


*als *


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (31. Oktober 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> also am Licht sollte es nicht scheitern, die Funzeln sind gerade gekommen!
> Wäre wohl auch dabei wenn es trocken bleibt! Egal was, auch wenns laufen ist, bin aber langsam!
> 
> @Markus: bis Du gegen 17:00 zu Hause? Würde dann die Ware abliefern!



super -

um 17.00 bin ich noch eisen biegen - so gegen 18.00 h würde ich mir die dann abholen.


----------



## FilledBratze (31. Oktober 2008)

burns68 schrieb:


> Weißt Du eigentlich, dass die schwarzen Buckshot seltener waren, wie die roten. Ich habe da was von ca. 600 Stück Weltweit gelesen. (streu Salz in die Wunde).



Um genau zu sein ist es eines von 15.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (31. Oktober 2008)

Boah, Olli, das ist ja ein schönes Rad! 
Besonders gut gefallen mir die Übergänge zur eckigen Sitz- und Kettenstrebe. Geil! Da fällt auch wenigstens der Schlamm durch. 
Und die ganzen kleinen roten Details sehen auch super aus.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (31. Oktober 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein ist es eines von 15.



Und DU hast es zerstört


----------



## Jule (31. Oktober 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Und DU hast es zerstört


Ach, das war also die Leiche, die Stephan mir mal im Keller gezeigt hat.....


----------



## XCRacer (31. Oktober 2008)

burns68 schrieb:


> Ich finde die SLX-Gruppe total cool! Hat so den XTR-Tatsch, für weniger Geld.


Silberne(r) Flaschenhalter fehlt noch. 

Da für heute Abend mit zunehmender Bewölkung und höherer Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit zu rechnen ist, schlage ich vor, wir laufen !

Also nach wie vor 21 Uhr Treff an der Tanke, aber zum LAUFEN !


----------



## burns68 (31. Oktober 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *als *



Hast ja recht, ich werde es noch ändern in "*als wie*.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (31. Oktober 2008)

okay - dann laufen wir eben


----------



## XCRacer (1. November 2008)

Wetter spielt mit. Laut Regenradar ziehen die fetten Regenwolken vorbei.

Hab mir eine leicht schlammige Runde zum Einsauen des Buckshots ausgedacht. Daher die Schwierigkeit auf mittel gesetzt .

Es gibt für Burnsi am Rennweg einen Ausstiegspunkt, falls erwünscht 

Bis geleisch !


----------



## burns68 (1. November 2008)

Du willst mich nur fertig machen! 
Kommt Dirk auch mit?


----------



## XCRacer (1. November 2008)

Ne, er kommt heute Abend. Er muss erstmal wieder warm mit uns werden.


----------



## niki-2 (1. November 2008)

Sorry Jungs

habe mich erst mal ausgetragen, da ich ein weing Probleme zu Hause habe.

Bitte nicht auf mich warten, falls ich es noch schaffe komme ich zum Omerbach!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (1. November 2008)

Viel Spaß und gute Tour 

Hier kommt auch gerade die Sonne raus - schmeiß mich auch mal ne Runde aufs Radel!

Viele Grüße aus Stuttgart

Patrick


----------



## Cheng (1. November 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wetter spielt mit. Laut Regenradar ziehen die fetten Regenwolken vorbei.


----------



## niki-2 (1. November 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs
> 
> habe mich erst mal ausgetragen, da ich ein weing Probleme zu Hause habe.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jungs,
ich bin´s nicht schuld. Wir hatten Probleme mit unserer Oma!
Viel Spass und viele Grüße
Bettina


----------



## niki-2 (1. November 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> ich bin´s nicht schuld. Wir hatten Probleme mit unserer Oma!
> Viel Spass und viele Grüße
> Bettina



Bin trotzdem jetzt lieber zu Hause bei dem Sauwetter.

Ihr tut mir echt leid!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (1. November 2008)

Na das war ja mal 'ne vollwertige WP-Qualifikationsrunde! 
Ich frage mich, ob Olli mit dem neuen Rad nicht der Geheimtipp für den Winterpokal ist!? Wir werden es sehen...

Bilder kommen gleich. Sobald meine Finger weit genug aufgetaut sind, um die kleinen Schalter an der Kamera zu bedienen.


----------



## XCRacer (1. November 2008)

Erstelle du schon mal ein Album, ich schreibe erstmal den Bericht.


----------



## PacMan (1. November 2008)

Gute Aufgabenteilung! 

Bin fertig!


----------



## XCRacer (1. November 2008)

Bericht zur Alle Eiligen Tour !


----------



## GeDe (3. November 2008)

High Pascal, guck' mal

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=C4eXmIAaCZI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (3. November 2008)




----------



## XCRacer (3. November 2008)




----------



## niki-2 (3. November 2008)

Kann ich auch, sogar rückwärts


----------



## burns68 (3. November 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Kann ich auch, sogar rückwärts




 Der ist gut!!!


----------



## tail-light (3. November 2008)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Kann ich auch, sogar rückwärts


 
...und mit verbundenen Augen!


----------



## PacMan (3. November 2008)

GeDe schrieb:


> High Pascal, guck' mal
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=C4eXmIAaCZI


Verdammt, das muss ich noch üben! 

Aber das ist tatsächlich genau die Spitzkehre, an der auch das Kalender-Foto entstanden ist! Ich poste das Video mal im Tomburger Thread, ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (4. November 2008)

GeDe schrieb:


> High Pascal, guck' mal
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=C4eXmIAaCZI



HUHU
Kann ich auch!! Aber schneller und nur einmal!!!


----------



## XCRacer (4. November 2008)

So ihr Luschen! Weiter gehts mit Unlustig:
Freitag 21 Uhr, Nightrun !
Samstag, 11 Uhr, Omba-Tour !


----------



## tail-light (4. November 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> So ihr Luschen! Weiter gehts mit Unlustig:
> Freitag 21 Uhr, Nightrun !
> Samstag, 11 Uhr, Omba-Tour !


 

Mmhh, Link zu Freitag funktioniert bei mir nicht


----------



## XCRacer (4. November 2008)

Klar funzt der !!!


----------



## rpo35 (4. November 2008)

TUT ER NICHT!!


----------



## XCRacer (4. November 2008)

Ihr habt recht. Das Datum stand auf 7.10. statt auf 7.11. Darum konntet ihr den Termin nicht sehen. Jetzt geht's


----------



## GeDe (5. November 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ihr habt recht. Das Datum stand auf 7.10. statt auf 7.11. Darum konntet ihr den Termin nicht sehen. Jetzt geht's



Wenn's tatsächlich langsam wird, könnt ich es ja auch noch mal probieren. Ich überlege noch.


----------



## XCRacer (6. November 2008)

Nix überlegen! Mit fahren! Du musst was tun, junger Seniorbiker. Sonst wird aus Rise, Reis


----------



## rpo35 (6. November 2008)

Übrigens hat der Georg Geburtstag!
Alles Gute und feier schön!!!!!!!!! 

Ralph


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (6. November 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Georg!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (6. November 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Georg!


----------



## tail-light (6. November 2008)

Alles Liebe und Gute
zum Geburtstag
Georg!!



wünschen Dix und Ina​


----------



## burns68 (6. November 2008)

*Alles Liebe und Gute
zum Geburtstag
Georg!!
Olli*
​


----------



## niki-2 (6. November 2008)

Auch von mir!!



Feier schön und bleib gesund

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## commencal blanc (6. November 2008)

Moinsen,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir! 

Bin nächstes (nicht dieses) WE nochmal im Omba-lande.
Wenn ihr Samstags fahrt bin ich dabei! 

Also,
bis denne

Patrick


----------



## GeDe (6. November 2008)

Hallo Georg,
auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Jule (6. November 2008)

Ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir, Georg!


----------



## HolyBen (6. November 2008)

Georg, alter Chinese:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch von meiner Familie und mir !


Bernd


----------



## XCRacer (6. November 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Feier schön und gib uns einen aus 
Soll dir auch von Tina alles Gute bestellen. Waren heute unterwegs, Punkte machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (6. November 2008)

Hallo Ihr lieben Ombas, sowie Freunde und Gönner der Ombas,

vielen herzlichen Dank für die Glückwünsche. Und natürlich lasse ich mich auch nicht lumpen. René hatte ja zuletzt noch mal eine Idee mit Nightride und After-Show-Schrauberparty ... dann brauchen wir nur noch ein Opfer 

Haltet euch mal den nächsten Freitag frei.


----------



## XCRacer (6. November 2008)

Marcel hat ne Schraube locker, sagt er!


----------



## Cheng (6. November 2008)

Hi Georg,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, nächsten Freitag ist gut, da wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei!

PS: ich denke mit nächsten Freitag meinst Du nächste Woche!!!!!


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. November 2008)

Cheng schrieb:


> PS: ich denke mit nächsten Freitag meinst Du nächste Woche!!!!!



Genau


----------



## ratze (7. November 2008)

Ups !
Nachträglich alles gute zum Geburtstag Georg !
Bin z.Z. etwas seltener im Forum,da Jule mich scheucht !


----------



## MausD (7. November 2008)

Verdammt, einen Tag zu spät.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch Georg nachträglich.
Komme dann heute zum Nightschrauben.

Drehe vorher warscheinlich noch eine Runde um den Blausteinsee mit der neuen Funzel. Also wer Lust hat: 20:30 Treffpunkt meine Hütte.
Langsam und leicht.

M.A.D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty Bottoms (7. November 2008)

MausD schrieb:


> Verdammt, einen Tag zu spät.
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Georg nachträglich.
> Komme dann heute zum Nightschrauben.



äähhmm meinte Georg nicht nächste Woche


----------



## HolyBen (7. November 2008)

Lass die Maus doch heute fahren, wird er schon merken.


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. November 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> äähhmm meinte Georg nicht nächste Woche



Ja Ja, ihr habt schon recht, ... aber Marcel hat heute eine Schraube locker  und darum habe ich ihm angeboten nach dem NightRUN zur SG zu kommen, damit wir seine Schraube einkleben können. Dann gibt's eben auch ein kleines Bier. 

Also mit XCR und mir Laufen oder mit MausD eine kleine Runde um den BSS rollen.


----------



## XCRacer (7. November 2008)

Das sich für morgen noch niemand eingetragen hat und ich weiß, das Dieter mit möchte, aber um 14:30 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein muß, könnte ich den Termin auf 9 oder 10 Uhr vorverlegen. 
*Dieter!* Melde dich mal bitte dazu!


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. November 2008)

ich kann morgen leider nicht ...


----------



## XCRacer (7. November 2008)

Gleich gibt's Regen...

Ach, der zieht vorbei


----------



## niki-2 (7. November 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Das sich für morgen noch niemand eingetragen hat und ich weiß, das Dieter mit möchte, aber um 14:30 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein muß, könnte ich den Termin auf 9 oder 10 Uhr vorverlegen.
> *Dieter!* Melde dich mal bitte dazu!



Dieter meldet sich

Also am liebsten morgen um 9.00 Uhr fahren und um 13.00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein, dann kann ich noch in Ruhe essen usw.

ich hoffe das ist dir nicht zu früh!


Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (7. November 2008)

Eintragen! Husch, husch!


----------



## niki-2 (7. November 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Eintragen! Husch, husch!



Eingetragen!

Bin um 9.00 Uhr an der Startanke!

Bis morgen


----------



## FilledBratze (7. November 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich. 
Jetzt trag ichs aber im Kalender ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (8. November 2008)

Hi Georg,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











.

Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## commencal blanc (14. November 2008)

Moinsen,

wie siehts am We aus?
Fährt morgen keiner?

Fahre heute mittag heim!

VG
Patrick


----------



## XCRacer (14. November 2008)

Morgen fahren nur Einsteiger


----------



## PacMan (14. November 2008)

Heimkehrer sind aber auch willkommen!


----------



## commencal blanc (16. November 2008)

Nabeeeeeeeeend,

schön, dass ich nochmal dabei sein konnte und durfte 

Bin gerade wieder im Schwabenländle angekommen!

Komme gerne wieder!

Euch allen einen geruhsamen Abend ...


Auf Bald!

Patrick


----------



## Jule (24. November 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Christian!


----------



## niki-2 (24. November 2008)

Lieber Christian !!!


----------



## rpo35 (24. November 2008)

Auch von mir  Christian!

Ich hab' voll die Grippe


----------



## burns68 (24. November 2008)

Lieber Christian, auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag! 
Feier schön!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tail-light (24. November 2008)

*Auch von mir *
*Happy Birthday*

​


----------



## XCRacer (24. November 2008)

Alles Guuuuute


----------



## HolyBen (24. November 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Christian !


----------



## Cheng (24. November 2008)

Hi Christian, auch vom Häuptling alles Gute, ein kleines Geschenk steht auch schon bereit. Gibt es bei der nächsten Gelegenheit!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (24. November 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Christian - kannst hoffentlich trotz Umzug feiern

Gruß
Markus


----------



## GeDe (24. November 2008)

Hallo Christian,
auch vom verschneiten Außenposten in Wolfgarten beste Wünsche
zum Geburtstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (24. November 2008)

auch aus dem -teils - verschneiten Süden!

Patrick


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. November 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Auch von mir  Christian!
> 
> Ich hab' voll die Grippe



gute Besserung...

joe


----------



## cyberp (25. November 2008)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Glückwünsche . Na dann bin ich mal auf das Geschenk gespannt . Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja bis Samstags das gröbste Chaos zu beseitigen und den Karton mit den Radklamotten zu finden


----------



## XCRacer (25. November 2008)

Dieter !!! Morgen 9 Uhr, Star-Tanke ???


----------



## niki-2 (25. November 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Dieter !!! Morgen 9 Uhr, Star-Tanke ???



Sorry Rene kann morgen leider nicht, da ich arbeiten muß

Eventuell beim nächsten Mal!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (25. November 2008)

Macht nix. Spiele ich eben alleine im Schnee  -matsch


----------



## FilledBratze (26. November 2008)

Hi Christian, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich.


----------



## kurzer37 (27. November 2008)

Und auch vom Kurzen






Hi Christian, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich.


----------



## benito (27. November 2008)

Hallo !!!

gibt es übermorgen eine Omba-Samstagtour ?

laut Wetterbricht soll es halbwegs trocken sein.


Gruß  Benito


----------



## Cheng (27. November 2008)

benito schrieb:


> Hallo !!!
> 
> gibt es übermorgen eine Omba-Samstagtour ?
> 
> ...


Hi Bernd,

kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, da ich mich morgen in aller Hergottsfrüh in die schneebedeckten Berge der Alpen verabschiede. Aber es geht sicher was!

Grüße an Alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (27. November 2008)

Ich bin am Samstag knechten. Schönen Urlaub, Cheng


----------



## niki-2 (27. November 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich bin am Samstag knechten. Schönen Urlaub, Cheng



Ich leider auch

Thorsten viel Spass im Schnee

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## cyberp (27. November 2008)

Ich wäre dabei wenn es ganz langsam und leicht wird


----------



## rpo35 (28. November 2008)

Schönen Urlaub Thorsten!!
Und was das Fahren angeht - bin noch immer stark erkältet


----------



## PacMan (28. November 2008)

Markus und ich wollen Samstag fahren. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht auf eine Uhrzeit festlegen. Evtl. schaffe ich es erst nach 13:00 Uhr.

@Christian: Langsam und leicht können wir aber einrichten. Außerdem können wir dich ja zuhause abholen, dann hast du schon mal ein paar km gespart. (Oder alternativ am Ende der Tour bei dir vorbei fahren.)


----------



## cyberp (28. November 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Markus und ich wollen Samstag fahren. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht auf eine Uhrzeit festlegen. Evtl. schaffe ich es erst nach 13:00 Uhr.
> 
> @Christian: Langsam und leicht können wir aber einrichten. Außerdem können wir dich ja zuhause abholen, dann hast du schon mal ein paar km gespart. (Oder alternativ am Ende der Tour bei dir vorbei fahren.)


Hört sich gut an und zeitlich passt mir das auch. Dann kann ich Vormittags noch werkeln


----------



## kurzer37 (28. November 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub Thorsten!!
> Und was das Fahren angeht - bin noch immer stark erkältet


 
Das haben sehr viele im Moment. Habe auch Husten seitdem Ich das Antibiotika genommen habe. Gute Besserung vom mir. Und auch von mir Schönen Urlaub Thorsten!!

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## benito (28. November 2008)

Hallo Pascal

wann könnten wir uns morgen am Omerbach treffen?

Gruß Bernd


----------



## PacMan (29. November 2008)

Sorry, dass ich gestern nix mehr geschrieben hab.

Lass uns mal 12:30 Uhr am Omerbach sagen. Ich hoffe das passt. Bernd, ich schick dir meine Handy-Nr per PM, dann kannst du nachher mal nachfragen, ob es dabei bleibt, ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benito (29. November 2008)

Hallo Pascal

werde mich so gegen 11:30 Uhr telefonisch bei Dir melden

Gruß Bernd


----------



## PacMan (29. November 2008)

12:30 Uhr geht klar! Bis gleich!

@Christian: bei dir sind wir dann so gegen 13:15 Uhr, denke ich.


----------



## PacMan (29. November 2008)

Wer fährt denn morgen mit mir? Abfahrt so zwischen 10:00 und 11:00 Uhr.


----------



## kinschman (29. November 2008)

ach, für alle die es interessiert 
hier sind wir heute langgefahren.

war eine schöne und entspannte tour; der schlamm konnte seine schönheitsfördernde wirkung nicht entfalten, da wir aufgrund der kalten temperaturen von 2-4grad vollvermummt auffahren mussten.
so waren wir nachher immer noch nicht hübsch aber dazu noch dreckig 


für die statistiker, hier die daten aus meinem hac4:
50,35km
205min reine fahrzeit
240min WP-zeit (in bewegung)
14,7 v-schnitt
820 hm


bis demnächst mal !!!


----------



## PacMan (30. November 2008)

Danke für's Nachliefern der Daten und den kurzen Bericht, Lewin.  Und schön, dass du dabei warst.


----------



## kurzer37 (30. November 2008)

Hallo
werde Morgen Früh gegen 10Uhr eine Luschenrunde starten , falls jemand auch frei hat und mit möchte melden.

Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (1. Dezember 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Ralph! ​


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. Dezember 2008)

*Lieber Ralph,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Geburtstag.*​


----------



## HolyBen (1. Dezember 2008)

Alles Gute auch von mir !


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (1. Dezember 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Ralph! Feier schön!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## cyberp (1. Dezember 2008)

Happy birthday Ralph


----------



## tail-light (1. Dezember 2008)

*Auch von mir alles Gute*

​


----------



## Enrgy (1. Dezember 2008)

Da war doch was?.......

Alles Gute lieber Ralph auch von meiner Seite!!


----------



## burns68 (1. Dezember 2008)

*Hallo lieber Ralph!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Geburtstag!!!
Feier schön und lass Dich reichlich beschenken.
Gute Besserung!​*
​


----------



## GeDe (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Ralph, 
von Außenposten zu Außenposten. Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## rpo35 (1. Dezember 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Da war doch was?.......
> 
> Alles Gute lieber Ralph auch von meiner Seite!!


Ja Volker. Dann bin ich mal so dreist und gratuliere dir gleich hier!
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und feier schön!! 

Viele Grüße
Ralph

Ps: Danke an alle für die Glückwünsche!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (1. Dezember 2008)

*Von mir auch alles alles gute zum Geburtstag Ralph!*


----------



## XCRacer (1. Dezember 2008)

*Dem Geburtstagskind Ralph alles Gute !!!*
(Rote Buchstaben waren leider aus.)


----------



## niki-2 (1. Dezember 2008)

Lieber Ralph!!!!


----------



## commencal blanc (1. Dezember 2008)

auch vom weit entfernten Außenposten Stuttgart! 


P.S.: Bin am WE wieder da!


----------



## Cecil974 (1. Dezember 2008)

Lieber Ralph!!!

Auch aus der Eifel natürlich alles Liebe und Gute zu deinem Geburtstag. Lass dich schön von der Jule verwöhnen!!!

Liebe Grüße -die TINA


----------



## kurzer37 (3. Dezember 2008)

Und auch vom kleinsten Omba 
nachträglich aber doch von Herzen
alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag du alter Sack.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## bikehumanumest (3. Dezember 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ja Volker. Dann bin ich mal so dreist und gratuliere dir gleich hier!
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und feier schön!!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



so jetzt ist die Kunde auch schon im BlackForest angekommen... in diesem Sinne



und bleib einfach so wie Du bist !


joe
und grüss mir die jule


----------



## rpo35 (3. Dezember 2008)

Jule hat mir eben gesagt, ich soll sie von dir grüßen 
Danke für die Glückwünsche Joe! Evtl. bin ich kommendes Frühjahr wieder im Schwarzwald. Wenn, dann allerdings südlicher und mit dem Rennrad.

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi Ralph,

bin wieder aus dem Schneechaos Kärnten zurück und habe in 6 Tagen nur die Sonne beim Hin- und Rückflug gesehen, ansonsten gab es gut einen halben Meter Schnee!

Von mir, wenn auch nachträglich, alles gute noch zum Geburtstag, das Bier hol ich mir noch, verlaß Dich drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (4. Dezember 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Jule hat mir eben gesagt, ich soll sie von dir grüßen
> Danke für die Glückwünsche Joe! Evtl. bin ich kommendes Frühjahr wieder im Schwarzwald. Wenn, dann allerdings südlicher und mit dem Rennrad.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Ralph



ja unsere Frauen sind uns immer einen Schritt voraus 

joe
und apropos,ein Rennrad hab ich auch...


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (10. Dezember 2008)

Erster.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Olli 

Gruß 
Markus


----------



## Cecil974 (10. Dezember 2008)

Lieber Olli!!

Alles erdenklich Liebe und Gute zu deinem Geburtstag! Feier schön 





Ganz viele liebe Grüße - die TINA


----------



## Cheng (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi Olli,

alles gute wünsche ich Dir und lass es Dir so richtig gut gehen heute!

"Du solltest heute biken gehen!"


----------



## tail-light (10. Dezember 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*
*OLLI*
*DRÜCK DICH LIEB*
*TL *

​


----------



## HolyBen (10. Dezember 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (10. Dezember 2008)

Olli hat Geburtstag!!



Alles Gute für dich von mir und meiner Familie!!!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi Olli,

alles gute wünsche ich Dir und lass es Dir so richtig gut gehen heute!

"Du solltest heute biken gehen!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Jule (10. Dezember 2008)

Alles Liebe zum Geburtstag, Olli!!!






​


----------



## commencal blanc (10. Dezember 2008)

Olli!

Alles Gute und viele Grüße aus Stuttgart


Patrick


----------



## GeDe (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi Olli,

aus dem idyllischen dorf im Kermeter wünsche ich Dir alles Gute
zum Geburtstag, viele Grüße GeDe


----------



## XCRacer (10. Dezember 2008)

Olli hat Geburtstag!!

Kann ich bestätigen und schließe mich den Wünschen an


----------



## rpo35 (10. Dezember 2008)

Happy Birthday Oli!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeJott (10. Dezember 2008)

Glückwunsch Olli !!



Gerd


----------



## celle (11. Dezember 2008)

Alles Gute nachträglich zum Burzeltag Oli!

Gruss
Celle


----------



## cyberp (11. Dezember 2008)

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (12. Dezember 2008)

Bin mal wieder der letzte und mal wieder viel zu spät.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch Oli 
Bis morgen dann zum biken


----------



## FilledBratze (12. Dezember 2008)

Der Vorletzte, Marcel, falls Dich das tröstet

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich, Oli.


----------



## ratze (12. Dezember 2008)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Der Vorletzte, Marcel, falls Dich das tröstet
> 
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich, Oli.



Alles nicht richtig !

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Oli!

Damit bin ich wohl der letzte !


----------



## FilledBratze (12. Dezember 2008)

Was Ralph angeht, schon. 

Hoffe, Du bist nicht nachtragend und schickst mich wieder auf Mordstrails im Aachener Stadtwald
In dem Sinne, auch wenn jetzt schon Zeit ins Land gegangen ist:

Alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag.


----------



## benito (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Ombas !

wollte mal nachfragen, ob morgen jemand fährt ?

Gruß Bernd


----------



## burns68 (13. Dezember 2008)

benito schrieb:


> Hallo Ombas !
> 
> wollte mal nachfragen, ob morgen jemand fährt ?
> 
> Gruß Bernd



Hallo Benito,

klar fahren wir! 

Treffpunkt 12:00 Uhr, Luisenstrasse/ecke Waldstrasse, Eschweiler.

Würde mich freuen, wenn Du mit kommst.

Olli

@ all: Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche!


----------



## rpo35 (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab' die 8000 voll!! 
Bis schabäter. Ich freue mich schon!

Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (19. Dezember 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich hab' die 8000 voll!!


*gähn*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hatte ich schon im August


----------



## PacMan (19. Dezember 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich hab' die 8000 voll!!


Laaangweilig! Hatte ich schon vor 10 Jahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (20. Dezember 2008)

Boah, hoch ihr müden Knochen. Lasst uns biken! Bei dem schönen Wetter.


----------



## rpo35 (20. Dezember 2008)

Für mich ist das absoluter Rekord, den ich selbst wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr schlagen werde


----------



## XCRacer (20. Dezember 2008)

Sprichst du von gestern Abend?


----------



## rpo35 (20. Dezember 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Sprichst du von gestern Abend?


Nee, gestern war ich einigermaßen brav


----------



## ratze (20. Dezember 2008)

Huhu ihr Rekordhelden !
Morgen wird gefahren !!
Treffpunkt 10:15 bei JJ in Vicht !


----------



## XCRacer (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich fahr morgen früh Rennrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (21. Dezember 2008)

Moin Moin,

ich wünsche allen Ombas und Ombabienen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.
Fahr' jetzt nach Plauen zu meiner Familie. Hoffe, wir sehen uns dieses Jahr nochmal auf dem Bike. Wenn nicht, dann rutscht gut ins neue.


----------



## commencal blanc (21. Dezember 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *gähn*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so hat jeder seine eigenen Rekorde 

Ich bin schon stolz, dass ich dieses Jahr schon mehr als das doppelte der Fahrleistung des letzten Jahres gestrampelt bin.
Aktuell 
378:45:53 h  	 7535,72 km  	 92.960 hm

Schonmal eine schöne, besinnliche und sportliche Weihnachtszeit


----------



## GeDe (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wünsche allen Ombas und ihren Familien frohe und friedvolle Weihnachten





 and a






Bis demnächst
GeDe


----------



## talybont (23. Dezember 2008)

Frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch auch vom Außenposten Mannheim!!!

Btw.: meinen Rekord vom letzten Jahr kann ich nicht brechen, bin aber immerhin fünfstellig. (scheiss Knie, besch... )


----------



## tail-light (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!



TL​


----------



## rpo35 (24. Dezember 2008)

Na gut, dann hier auch noch 

Allen Ombas + Anhang, Freunden usw...
Ein wunderschönes Weihnachtsfest










und allen, die ich bis dahin nicht mehr sehe gleich noch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!





Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## redrace (24. Dezember 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Na gut, dann hier auch noch
> 
> Allen Ombas + Anhang, Freunden usw...
> Ein wunderschÃ¶nes Weihnachtsfest
> ...



_______________./\.
____________ __>_<_
_____________Ñ¼.\/ Ñ¼
___________;->( ÉÑ¼ Ò¨ .
[email protected]â¥ '(â) â¥ *$
________Ñ¼ "( ()â¥t (Ñ¼)o*â¥*
_______(â),-â¥.-Ñ¼ [email protected],0 É(â)
____________>o*oÑ¼ @.<
_________o`-.â¥[email protected]""-Q 'â¥[email protected]'
______â¥.'`Ñ¼ â¥ *Ñ¼ ÉÒ¨ Ââ¥ @`-.)
____Ñ¼ o (â). @* '[email protected]Ñ¼ ÂQ.*(â)ÂÑ¼
__________Ñ¼ -â¥-'Ñ¼ â¥._ Ñ¼
[email protected]â¥ '*Q â¥ *(â), @.â¥ '*
___.â¥' @ _ Éâ¥ _.-'~â¥-. @ Â´(â¥)`-*.o
__.(â)* â¥ ..-' (Ñ¼) o *.(Ñ¼) 0 *(â)`)
_________(Ñ¼ '-._â¥__(Ñ¼)@
____;--â¥' â¥Ò¨ 0Â(Ñ¼) Q o *â¥ * Ñ¼ â¥
___ * (Ñ¼)._â¥__* .Q.~ â¥- â¥Ò¨. 0 () Q â¥*'.
_(â)* â¥ *Â o * â¥ _(â)Q~ â¥Ò¨ __Ñ¼â¥__(â)
____________âââââ___________
________ââââââââââââ_______

Ich finde Smileys ab heute doof 

Allen ein ruhiges und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe 

Meik und Edith


----------



## PacMan (24. Dezember 2008)

ASCII-Art ist cool!


----------



## rpo35 (24. Dezember 2008)

Wetten es ist, wie meine Smilies, Copy & Paste


----------



## PacMan (25. Dezember 2008)

Wir suchen den Weihnachtsmann...
Omba-Weihnachts-Runde am zweiten Weihnachtstag! Termin!

Wenn gewünscht, kann die Start-Zeit auch noch etwas angepasst werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratze (25. Dezember 2008)

Hi!
Ich kann ab 10 höchstens nur 3 Std. fahren !
Fahre aber höchstwahrscheinlich RR!


----------



## PacMan (25. Dezember 2008)

ratze schrieb:


> Fahre aber höchstwahrscheinlich RR!


Dann darfste gerne alleine fahren! 
Oder fährst du mit deinem Rennrad auch Trails, so wie unser Stephan? 
(Außerdem sind mir drei Stunden zu kurz. )


----------



## XCRacer (25. Dezember 2008)

3 h Rennrad fahren heißt bei uns 3 Stunden trainieren. Nicht 5 Std unterwegs sein und zwei Stunden rum stehen und lamentieren


----------



## PacMan (25. Dezember 2008)

Trainieren. Pah, ich will nicht trainieren, ich will Trails surfen! (Und Punkte machen...)


----------



## PacMan (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich war ja eben am Pfarrer-Stoffels-Pfad. Dort waren die Biberbanden mal wieder fleissig. Es war ja schon im vorigen Jahr das letzte Stück abgesperrt. Inzwischen ist fast die Hälfte nicht mehr befahrbar. Man kommt gar nicht mehr bis zur Hochkoppel (die mit dem Kreuz). Zahlreiche querliegende Bäume machen den ehemaligen Weg komplett unbenutzbar. Stattdessen führt ab dieser Stelle nun ein (neuer?) Treppen-Weg hinab ins Tal. (Allerdings für mich ziemlich unfahrbar.) Ich bin dann stattdessen den Hang hinauf und den oberen Wanderweg entlang. Dort kann man wenigstens die Aussicht genießen.
Übrigens habe ich aber keine Schilder mehr gesehen, die ein Betretungsverbot für einzelne Monate aussprechen. Das restliche Stück scheint also immerhin das ganze Jahr lang freigegeben zu sein.


----------



## XCRacer (25. Dezember 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Allerdings für mich ziemlich unfahrbar.


Also quasi für _alle_ unfahrbar 

PS: HerrBert fährt nicht alleine. _WIR_ sind schon zu viert


----------



## PacMan (25. Dezember 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> PS: HerrBert fährt nicht alleine. _WIR_ sind schon zu viert


...und habt zusammen weniger Spaß als ich mit der Wölfin.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (25. Dezember 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...und habt zusammen weniger Spaß als ich mit der Wölfin.



wohl wahr, wohl wahr!


----------



## ratze (25. Dezember 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...und habt zusammen weniger Spaß als ich mit der Wölfin.



Nö!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (25. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Grüße und frohe Weihnachten an alle Ombas aus der verschneiten Schweiz!!

Ich hoffe ihr habt euch reich  lassen

Bis bald

Dieter


----------



## benito (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Pascal !

würde Dir morgen bei der Weihnachtsmannsuche gerne helfen.

Eine 5 Stunden Tour ist mir morgen etwas zulang, so gute 3 Stunden wären OK.

Temperaturen sollen morgren kaum über 0 Grad steigen.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## PacMan (26. Dezember 2008)

Dann bin ich morgen gegen ca. 10:45 Uhr bei dir, ok?


----------



## benito (26. Dezember 2008)

OK

10:45 Uhr bei mir

Gruß Bernd


----------



## PacMan (26. Dezember 2008)

Zur heutigen Tour gibt's 'ne Handvoll Bilder.

Ein Bericht kommt evtl. noch von Benito? 

Den Weihnachtsmann haben wir nicht gefunden, aber wir müssen nah dran gewesen sein...


----------



## kinschman (26. Dezember 2008)

@pascal und bernd:
das ihr den weihnachtsmann nicht gefunden habt lag daran das der heute in holland in der nähe von roermond unterwegs war - ein aufmerksamer reporter hat ihn fotografiert 
weihnachtsmann_in_haelen(nl)

persönlich habe ich ihn leider nicht gesehen - bin dafür 30min. zu spät losgefahren und habe ihn trotz max.-attack nicht eingeholt 


apropo fahren: sonntag oder montag würde ich gerne mal wieder ne ruhige runde im eschweiler oder aachener raum biken --- interesse ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (26. Dezember 2008)

Schicke Fotos. Ich weiß schon, warum ich im Herzen Mountainbiker bin. Es ist vom Erleben her vielseitiger. Aber die vier Rennrad-Musketiere hatten heute auch Spaß


----------



## XCRacer (26. Dezember 2008)

Wer mag denn Sonntag mit mir MTB fahren? Herbert, trefft ihr euch in Vicht?

Wollte mit dem Hybrid-Crosser kommen 

PS: Geht morgen eigentlich was? Ursprünglich wollte ich nur Laufen, aber die 0%-Regenwahrscheinlichkeit möchte ich gerne nutzen und gaaanz locker MTB fahren.


----------



## PacMan (26. Dezember 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> PS: Geht morgen eigentlich was?


Immer! Hab überlegt, mal mit den Zweifallern zu fahren. Wird dann aber vermutlich nicht so locker...
Lasse mich aber auch gerne überreden, mit dir 'ne Runde zu radeln.


----------



## XCRacer (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich fahre aber morgen locker und flockig und auch keine fünf Stunden !
Mal schauen, wer sich noch meldet. Bin jetzt im Bettchen. Bis morgen früh.


----------



## PacMan (26. Dezember 2008)

Müssen ja keine fünf Stunden sein, aber mit irgendwas musste mich schon ködern.


----------



## ratze (26. Dezember 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wer mag denn Sonntag mit mir MTB fahren? Herbert, trefft ihr euch in Vicht?
> 
> Wollte mit dem Hybrid-Crosser kommen
> 
> PS: Geht morgen eigentlich was? Ursprünglich wollte ich nur Laufen, aber die 0%-Regenwahrscheinlichkeit möchte ich gerne nutzen und gaaanz locker MTB fahren.




Sonntag 10:15 bei JJ in Vicht !
Ich bringe dann auch meine Schönheit mit http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/247066 !

Samstag will ich dann auch noch mal mit den Zweifallern fahren!


----------



## benito (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Rene´

wo und wann trefft ihr euch ?

Wäre 11:00 Uhr am Omerbach OK ?

Gruß Bernd


----------



## XCRacer (27. Dezember 2008)

11 Uhr ist mir zu früh. Muss noch Erledigungen machen und die Wohnung mal auf Vordermann bringen. Vor 13 Uhr kann ich nicht und mehr als 2 Stunden wollte ich dann auch nicht fahren. 

Bin aber auch niemanden böse, wenn er früher, mit anderen, oder länger fährt. 

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## benito (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Rene´

wäre 13:00 am Omerbach OK für dich ?


----------



## XCRacer (27. Dezember 2008)

Ja, ich denke, das wird klappen. Prima! Bis nachher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (27. Dezember 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bin aber auch niemanden böse, wenn er früher, mit anderen, oder länger fährt.


Puh, dann hab ich ja Glück gehabt! 
Bis zum nächsten Mal...


----------



## ratze (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi,heute Wölfin quälen ??


----------



## PacMan (27. Dezember 2008)

ratze schrieb:


> Hi,heute Wölfin quälen ??


Ja, bin gleich in Zweifall... Bis dann!


----------



## XCRacer (27. Dezember 2008)

ratze schrieb:


> Sonntag 10:15 bei JJ in Vicht !


Werde NICHT kommen. Mein Knie hat heute wieder gezwickt. Ich werde mir 'nen schönen Sonntag machen und vielleicht spontan was laufen oder kurz radeln.

Viel Spaß


----------



## ratze (27. Dezember 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Werde NICHT kommen. Mein Knie hat heute wieder gezwickt. Ich werde mir 'nen schönen Sonntag machen und vielleicht spontan was laufen oder kurz radeln.
> 
> Viel Spaß



Schade!
Dann pflege mal dein Knie !


----------



## PacMan (27. Dezember 2008)

Gute Besserung, René!

Ich war heute zu Besuch bei den Zweifallern. Die Jungs und Mädels fahren ja häufiger in Richtungen (z.B. Monschau, Eupen, .. die wir Ombas nicht so häufig ansteuern. Daher habe ich mich auf viele neue Wege gefreut. 
Nachdem dann alle am Treffpunkt eingetroffen waren (und meine Wölfin von diversen Kollegen probegefahren wurde ), wurde mir dann auch das Ziel der heutigen Tour verkündet: Hastenrath.

Es ging also über die exotischen Dörfchen Vicht, Mausberg und Gressenich mitten hinein ins Omba-Revier. 
Es war aber nichtsdestotrotz sehr schön. Ich habe auch zwei neue "Schüsselstellen" am Mausbacher Segelflugplatz gezeigt bekommen, an der sich die Wölfin so richtig austoben konnte. Außerdem hatten wir unseren Spaß auf dem Gressenicher Trial-Gelände (mit Erlaubnis der anwesenden Trial-Fahrer) und im Korkus. Zurück ging es dann über Bovenberger Wald bis ich mich in Heistern ausklinkte, um noch ein paar Trails im Laufenburger Wald mitzunehmen. Dort haben allerdings solide Waldarbeiten den Spaß etwas getrübt.


----------



## XCRacer (27. Dezember 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, René!


Danke, danke! Aber halb so wild. Liegt wohl an der Kälte.
Morgen hast du die Chance, auf Platz 1 vorzustoßen


----------



## ratze (27. Dezember 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Danke, danke! Aber halb so wild. Liegt wohl an der Kälte.
> Morgen hast du die Chance, auf Platz 1 vorzustoßen




Dat mach ich !
Ich brauch ja nur 21 Std. u. 1 Min !


----------



## Cheng (28. Dezember 2008)

Spontanrunde für Kurzentschlossene!

11:15Uhr Startanke Dürwiss, WAB, langsam und nicht zu hügelig, max. 3 Std. Ohne Termin im LMB. Entweder da sein oder ich bin mobil zu erreichen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich drehe morgen eine Runde im Aachener Wald. Treffpunkt ist um 11:00 Uhr am Kreisel Hangeweiher.

Ralph


----------



## PacMan (28. Dezember 2008)

Zur gestrigen Tour der Zweifaller gibt's auf deren Homepage nun auch einen Bericht und viele Bilder!


----------



## rpo35 (29. Dezember 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich drehe morgen eine Runde im Aachener Wald. Treffpunkt ist um 11:00 Uhr am Kreisel Hangeweiher.
> 
> Ralph



Mist, kann selbst erst später. Hab' 'nen Zahnarzttermin vergessen!
Also bitte nicht um 11 zum Kreisel kommen!!


----------



## FilledBratze (29. Dezember 2008)

@Cheng: Bin dann 11:15 an der Tanke.
@rpo35: Klingt verlockend, aber bin schon lange nicht mehr gefahren und das letzte Mal pfiff die Lunge ganz schön. Ich fang' dann mit Thorsten erstmal wieder langsam an.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (29. Dezember 2008)

Stephan,

der Thorsten ist gestern gefahren - !!

Wenn du das liest - ruf mich bitte mal schnell an!!

Fahre gleich auch, würde dich dann auf dem Weg einsammeln -

 ach ja, nur wenn dein MTB einsatzbereit ist


----------



## Cheng (29. Dezember 2008)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Stephan,
> 
> der Thorsten ist gestern gefahren - !!




unser Stephan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (29. Dezember 2008)

Man kann nicht alles haben. Wenigstens fährt Ralph heute


----------



## rpo35 (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich mache mich aber jetzt erst fertig!!!!!!


----------



## FilledBratze (30. Dezember 2008)

@Ralph: Bin gestern mit Markus gefahren. Dumm nur, dass meine Kette schlapp gemacht hat.

Kann deswegen heute auch nicht mitfahren. JJ hat kein passendes Kettenblatt und nur für ne Tour mach ich mir nicht nochmal nen Antrieb kaputt

Werd' dann halt mit dem RR rumrutschen


----------



## rpo35 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ähm, Stephan, wo wolltest Du denn mitfahren? Hab' für heute nix angekündigt


----------



## FilledBratze (30. Dezember 2008)

Moin Ralph.
Sorry, der Absatz ist aufgrund der Smilies nicht wirklich erkennbar. Gemeint war aber die Einsteigerrunde mit Pascal.

Mit dem Bahntrail ist ja eine traurige Neuigkeit. War wohl der flowigste unter den Stadtwaldtrails. 
Noch ein Grund mehr die Bahn so gut es nur geht zu boykottieren. Kann man ja sicher denen auf die Fahne schreiben, weil die da schon seit ewig und einem Jahr an ihrer Trasse basteln


----------



## FilledBratze (1. Januar 2009)

Ich wünsch euch allen ein gesundes neues Jahr. 

Die Frage, ob sich heute jemand aufs Rad setzt, kann ich mir wohl verkneifen


----------



## Cheng (1. Januar 2009)

ein frohes neues!!!!

Wie sieht es mit einer "Omba-Willkommen-2009-Tour" am Samstag aus?
Start gegen mittag 13Uhr!


----------



## rpo35 (2. Januar 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> ein frohes neues!!!!
> 
> Wie sieht es mit einer "Omba-Willkommen-2009-Tour" am Samstag aus?
> Start gegen mittag 13Uhr!


Das ist gut . Wir pennen bei Oli und nehmen gleich alles Nötige mit


----------



## Cheng (2. Januar 2009)

ich habe jetzt einfach mal einen Termin für Samstag 12Uhr eingesetzt! Weitere Zustiegsmöglichkeiten sind 12:15 Treffpunkt am Omerbach und 12:55 Unterstand WBTS!


----------



## rpo35 (2. Januar 2009)

Hab' mich einfach mal eingetragen.
@Oli: Wirst uns und die Räder schon irgendwie untergebracht kriegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (2. Januar 2009)

Bin dabei!


----------



## commencal blanc (2. Januar 2009)

Moin,

bin zwar schon seit 10Tagen im Lande, aber die erste Woche durch Krankheit geplagt für sportliche Einsätze nicht verfügbar gewesen!
Mittwoch die erste Runde in den OMBAwäldern gedreht.

Jetzt hat sich der Reißverschluss meiner guten low Budget Aldi Winterjacke verabschiedet. Ich trage mich aber mal optimistisch für morgen ein. 
Vielleicht wirds ja auch wärmer 

Ist Unterstand WBTS, das kleine Infohäuschen auf der Talsperrenmauer?
Vll. treffe ich erst da auf euch!

VG

Patrick


----------



## Cheng (2. Januar 2009)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Ist Unterstand WBTS, das kleine Infohäuschen auf der Talsperrenmauer?
> Vll. treffe ich erst da auf euch!
> 
> VG
> ...



Jo


----------



## cyberp (2. Januar 2009)

Komme auch zur WBTS


----------



## charly245 (2. Januar 2009)

Frohes Neues !!!!

Ich habe mich auch mal angemeldet und komme zur WBTS.

Gruß
Kai


----------



## ratze (2. Januar 2009)

Bin morgen auch am Start !


----------



## commencal blanc (2. Januar 2009)

charly245 schrieb:


> Frohes Neues !!!!
> 
> Ich habe mich auch mal angemeldet und komme zur WBTS.
> 
> ...



Ja, Kai habe ich ja auch lange nicht mehr gesehen. 
Gut, könnte an meiner Abwesenheit liegen 


Bin dann auch 12:55 an der WBTS!
Bis morgen!


----------



## ratze (3. Januar 2009)

charly245 schrieb:


> Frohes Neues !!!!
> 
> Ich habe mich auch mal angemeldet und komme zur WBTS.
> 
> ...



Hey Kai !
Kommt iggy auch ?


----------



## Stefan_66 (3. Januar 2009)

Moin zusammen,

komme auch um 12.00h zur Tanke.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (3. Januar 2009)

ratze schrieb:


> Hey Kai !
> Kommt iggy auch ?




Nein! Ingo ist in Norddeutschland mit der Familie bei der Familie


----------



## charly245 (3. Januar 2009)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Ja, Kai habe ich ja auch lange nicht mehr gesehen.
> Gut, könnte an meiner Abwesenheit liegen
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das stimmt!

Ich bin aber sehr oft in Stuttgart (beruflich) unterwegs und dann kann man sich ja in zukunft mal zu einer Tour treffen.

Bis gleich.....

Gruß Kai


----------



## FilledBratze (3. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ichs schaff. Muss erst zu JJ meinen Hobel reparieren. Wenn bi ich entweder am Omerbach oder an der WBTS


----------



## commencal blanc (3. Januar 2009)

charly245 schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt!
> 
> Ich bin aber sehr oft in Stuttgart (beruflich) unterwegs und dann kann man sich ja in zukunft mal zu einer Tour treffen.
> 
> ...




Ja, dann machen wir das doch.
Handynr. hast bzw. hattest du glaub ich schonmal.
Meld dich einfach, wenn du im Ländle bist.

Erstmal bis gleich!

Patrick


----------



## PacMan (3. Januar 2009)

Stefan_66 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> komme auch um 12.00h zur Tanke.



Hi Stefan, willkommen im Forum!


----------



## commencal blanc (3. Januar 2009)

-6° C
und dann die Winterjacke kaputt, brrrrr
Seh gleich bestimmt lustig aus mit der geliehener XXL Daunenweste von Papi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (3. Januar 2009)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Seh gleich bestimmt lustig aus mit der geliehener XXL Daunenweste von Papi


Ja, stimmt! 
Aber schön, dass du und so viele andere Biker dabei waren! 

War 'ne sehr schöne Tour! Super schönes Wetter (ok, ein bisschen frisch), viele nette Leute (naja, und ein paar Muddies), und leckere Verpflegung zum Abschluss. 
Nur schade, dass nicht mehr alle bis zum Schluss mitfahren konnten. Aber wurde dann wohl doch schon etwas spät...


----------



## Jule (3. Januar 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...viele nette Leute (naja, und ein paar Muddies)...


Hey, willste schon wieder 'ne blutige Nase? 

Bis auf die Bibber-Abfahrt war's sehr schön heute! 
Zwei Milchkaffees und 'ne warme Dusche waren die Belohnung!


----------



## XCRacer (3. Januar 2009)

> Aber wurde dann wohl doch schon etwas spät...


... und etwas kalt, wegen der vielen Pausen.

Den Bericht gibts hier und die Bilder hier im Album.


----------



## ratze (3. Januar 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> (naja, und ein paar Muddies)


Jo, und ich fahre bestimmt demnächst mit ner Stielhandgrante rum !


----------



## PacMan (3. Januar 2009)

Ich hab die besten meiner Bilder in dem Album ergänzt.

(Und für alle registrierten Ombas: im internen Forum findet ihr 'nen Link zu all meinen Bildern in größerer Auflösung)


----------



## FilledBratze (4. Januar 2009)

ratze schrieb:


> Jo, und ich fahre bestimmt demnächst mit ner Stielhandgrante rum !



Leih Dir von rpo noch den Neopren - Wehrmachtshelm aus

Wie schauts heute mit Action aus? Schnee ist ja nu noch gar nichts angekommen.


----------



## ratze (4. Januar 2009)

Ich fahre jetzt nach JJ
Treffpunkt ist da um 10:15


----------



## FilledBratze (4. Januar 2009)

Zute, zu spät hier wieder reingeschaut. Vielleicht schaff ichs noch mit dem Auto. Also nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## rpo35 (4. Januar 2009)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Leih Dir von rpo noch den Neopren - Wehrmachtshelm aus
> 
> Wie schauts heute mit Action aus? Schnee ist ja nu noch gar nichts angekommen.


Nix Neo, Bratze. Ist ganz normales Windstopper Material.
Für alle Mitfahrer von gestern, die nicht ins interne Omba-Forum gucken können - hier sind meine Bilder in voller Auflösung. Werden aber wahrscheinlich heute Abend noch gelöscht.

Ralph


----------



## commencal blanc (4. Januar 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt!
> Aber schön, dass du und so viele andere Biker dabei waren!
> 
> War 'ne sehr schöne Tour! Super schönes Wetter (ok, ein bisschen frisch), viele nette Leute (naja, und ein paar Muddies), und leckere Verpflegung zum Abschluss.
> Nur schade, dass nicht mehr alle bis zum Schluss mitfahren konnten. Aber wurde dann wohl doch schon etwas spät...



Schön, dass ich nochmal mit euch biken konnte 
Beim nächsten Mal hab ich auch wieder meine eigenen Klamotten an

War schon ziemlich durchgefroren, noch ne Stunde länger in der Kälte hätten meine Füße nur ungerne ertragen!
Eben ein kleines Ründchen laufen - das reicht für heute!
Lernen muss ja auch noch sein!

Vielleicht breche ich MO oder DI noch zu einer Tour auf bzw. schließe mich euch an! 

Schönen Sonntag!

VG
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratze (4. Januar 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Nix Neo, Bratze. Ist ganz normales Windstopper Material.
> Für alle Mitfahrer von gestern, die nicht ins interne Omba-Forum gucken können - hier sind meine Bilder in voller Auflösung. Werden aber wahrscheinlich heute Abend noch gelöscht.
> 
> Ralph



Bilder sind sehr schön geworden !


----------



## FilledBratze (4. Januar 2009)

Sind wirklich gelungene Bilder, Ralph. 0104 hat ne klasse Optik - 1a Bildaufteilung.
 Meine sind nix geworden. Werde wohl Schnappschüsse vom Bike noch üben müssen.


----------



## rpo35 (4. Januar 2009)

ratze schrieb:


> Bilder sind sehr schön geworden !


Danke für's Lob! Wenn Du sie verwendest, wäre ein Hinweis bzgl. Herkunft ein feiner Zug


----------



## ratze (4. Januar 2009)

Mach ich gerne !


----------



## FilledBratze (5. Januar 2009)

Hey Herbert. Musst Du wieder knechten, oder kann ich Dich zum Ski fahren abholen?


----------



## commencal blanc (5. Januar 2009)

Ski fahren?
Ich will mit dem Rad in den Schnee!
Noch wer?

mmm, hab dann doch den schlitten ausgepackt!


----------



## Dirk S. (5. Januar 2009)

Mahlzeit,
noch ein frohes Neues an Alle!

Die guten Vorsätzte dauern noch an..
Habe Heute die Schneelandschaft mit dem Biker erkundet!

Ich habe es nicht verlernt! Hurra!!! 
Dann werde ich noch ein bisschen trainieren und 
freue mich schon auf die erste Tour mit Euch nach der zu langen 
Pause... 

Grüße

Dirk


----------



## FilledBratze (5. Januar 2009)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Ski fahren?
> Ich will mit dem Rad in den Schnee!



Sorry, hab' ich jetzt erst gelesen. War heute aber auch sehr anstrengend

Bist Du morgen noch da? Ich hab' vor morgen früh mit dem Quirl zu fahren.


----------



## ratze (5. Januar 2009)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Hey Herbert. Musst Du wieder knechten, oder kann ich Dich zum Ski fahren abholen?



Kann wahrscheinlich am WE !
Mal schauen ob dann noch genügend Schnee liegt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (5. Januar 2009)

Dirk S. schrieb:


> Habe Heute die Schneelandschaft mit dem Biker erkundet!
> 
> Ich habe es nicht verlernt! Hurra!!!


Was heißt denn, "nicht verlernt"? Du meinst, du beginnst es zu lernen ! 
Dito Frohes Neues! Lass Dich mal hier blicken !

@Ratze & Bratze: Habe heute bei der Laufrunde auch an Skilanglauf gedacht. Geht bei 15 cm Schnee auch im Flachen. Dafür braucht man nicht in die Eifel.


----------



## ratze (5. Januar 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> @Ratze & Bratze: Habe heute bei der Laufrunde auch an Skilanglauf gedacht. Geht bei 15 cm Schnee auch im Flachen. Dafür braucht man nicht in die Eifel.



Hi,da oben hast du aber gespurte Loipen !
Ist aber egal wo.....blamieren kann ich mich überall !


----------



## FilledBratze (5. Januar 2009)

ratze schrieb:


> Hi,da oben hast du aber gespurte Loipen !
> Ist aber egal wo.....blamieren kann ich mich überall !



Evtl. hast du welche. Hab schon lange keine mehr gesehen. Man könnte argumentieren, dass der Sommer dazwischen war...

Blamieren kann man sich doch auch prima nach der Arbeit im Flachland und am We fahr'mer dann richtig


----------



## FilledBratze (5. Januar 2009)

Übrigens Loipen sind immer gespurt, sonst wären es keine Loipen


----------



## ratze (5. Januar 2009)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Übrigens Loipen sind immer gespurt, sonst wären es keine Loipen



Manche brauchen halt nen extra hinweis !


----------



## niki-2 (6. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen,

nachträglich ein frohes neues Jahr 2009 und viel Gesundheit!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (6. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen Dieter.

Deiner Familie und Dir auch ein gesundes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr.

Fährst Du morgen?


----------



## commencal blanc (6. Januar 2009)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Sorry, hab' ich jetzt erst gelesen. War heute aber auch sehr anstrengend
> 
> Bist Du morgen noch da? Ich hab' vor morgen früh mit dem Quirl zu fahren.



Moin,
Fahre heute um 18:00!
Hab mich gerade eine kleine Runde alleine in den Schnee getraut.
-8° C und 15cm Schnee machen die ganze Sache aber auf Dauer etwas unangenehm. War ne gute Stunde draußen, mir hats gereicht


----------



## niki-2 (6. Januar 2009)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Dieter.
> 
> Deiner Familie und Dir auch ein gesundes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr.
> 
> Fährst Du morgen?



Leider nicht, muß arbeiten!!

Gruß


----------



## ratze (9. Januar 2009)

Hi!
Samstag ne Langlauftour ?


----------



## XCRacer (9. Januar 2009)

Ich wollte Samstag locker rennradeln über schneefreie Straßen. ca. 3 h


----------



## FilledBratze (9. Januar 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich wollte Samstag locker rennradeln über schneefreie Straßen. ca. 3 h



Na dann viel Spaß. Herbert und ich rutschen dann lieber kontrolliert auf Skiern. Wie wärs im Anschluss mit ner Runde auf dem Bike, Herbert?


----------



## Cheng (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde! Geht morgen was, ab mittags hätte ich Zeit! Ich fahre auf jeden Fall, falls Interesse ist bitte posten, mache dann einen Termin!


----------



## XCRacer (9. Januar 2009)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> ... ich rutsche ... dann lieber kontrolliert ...


Du machst Witze, oder?


----------



## ratze (9. Januar 2009)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß. Herbert und ich rutschen dann lieber kontrolliert auf Skiern. Wie wärs im Anschluss mit ner Runde auf dem Bike, Herbert?



Nö,nicht biken !
Lieber kontrolliert fallen !


----------



## FilledBratze (10. Januar 2009)

xcracer schrieb:


> du Machst Witze, Oder?



Nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_66 (10. Januar 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde! Geht morgen was, ab mittags hätte ich Zeit! Ich fahre auf jeden Fall, falls Interesse ist bitte posten, mache dann einen Termin!


 
Hallo Cheng,

ich würde mich auch ab Tanke oder Omerbach anschliessen.
Das Wetter wäre einfach zu Schade, um nicht zu radeln.
Die Wege sind vielleicht nicht optimal - aber Hauptsache nochmal auf's Rad.

Stefan


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (10. Januar 2009)

11.45 Startanke - Richtung Kartoffelbaum, Raffelsbrand und dann mal "rodeln"

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Cheng (10. Januar 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> 11.45 Startanke - Richtung Kartoffelbaum, Raffelsbrand und dann mal "rodeln"
> 
> Gruß
> Markus



cool. würde aber erst 12:30 StarTanke schaffen, ist das auch ok?


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (10. Januar 2009)

;-(
Lutz, Daniela und Stefan L. aus AC, kommen um 11.45 vorbei


----------



## Cheng (10. Januar 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> ;-(
> Lutz, Daniela und Stefan L. aus AC, kommen um 11.45 vorbei



falls ich es schaffen sollte bin ich dann da!

@Stefan_66: um sicher zu gehen nicht allene fahren zu müssen solltest Du auch um 11:45 an der Tanke sein!

Vielleicht bis gleich!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (10. Januar 2009)

das bekommen wir - äh du -schon hin


----------



## Stefan_66 (10. Januar 2009)

komme auch zur Tanke.

Bis gleich
Stefan


----------



## niki-2 (10. Januar 2009)

Viel Spass euch allen, aber unterwegs nicht erfrieren!!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Handlampe (13. Januar 2009)

...ich bin einfach zu selten hier auf der Seite:

*
Frohes Neues an alle Ombas*



Hier noch ein Tipp für den Sommer:

Gardasee

Der Termin ist um eine Woche nach hinten gerutscht.

Des weiteren plane ich ein Sommerfest im Juli im Ahrtal, so mit grillen, biken, wandern, fussball spielen, klettern usw.

Bin gespannt ob das alles klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (13. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Des weiteren plane ich ein Sommerfest im Juli im Ahrtal, so mit grillen, biken, wandern, fussball spielen, klettern usw.
> 
> Bin gespannt ob das alles klappt.




Danke Uwe für die Grüße.

Ich hoffe auf das Sommerfest dann Anfang-Mitte Juli, danach bin ich selbst in Urlaub!


----------



## Cheng (15. Januar 2009)

mir hat gerade der interne Omba-Kalender zugefüstert das unser "ratze" heute Geburtstag hat!

Alles Gute Lieber Herbert, lass es krachen und bei dem Wetter solltest Du heute wirklich biken gehen!


----------



## FilledBratze (15. Januar 2009)

Herbert, altes Haus, alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## niki-2 (15. Januar 2009)

lieber Herbert und schöne Geschenke!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (15. Januar 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute für'n ollen Herbert


----------



## ratze (15. Januar 2009)

Ich bin ein alter Sack !
Meine Haut ist schon ganz schlabberig ! 

Danke für die Glückwünsche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty Bottoms (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo Herbert,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag

Gruß
Markus


----------



## FilledBratze (15. Januar 2009)

ratze schrieb:


> Ich bin ein alter Sack !
> Meine Haut ist schon ganz schlabberig !
> 
> Danke für die Glückwünsche!



Dann aber ganz fix zum kosmetischen Chirurgen deines Vertrauens
Oder aber Haut mit den Händen nach hinten "kämmen" und zum Fixieren eine Wäscheklammer benutzen


----------



## Dix (15. Januar 2009)

Happy Birthday

Drück TL​


----------



## Cecil974 (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo Herbert

Wünsche dir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!
Feier noch schön

LG TINA


----------



## PacMan (15. Januar 2009)

ratze schrieb:


> Meine Haut ist schon ganz schlabberig !


Wohl zu lange in der Wanne gelegen? 
Dann musst du schneller radfahren - der Fahrtwind glättet die Haut wieder! 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Herbert!


----------



## MausD (16. Januar 2009)

Doppelpost...


----------



## MausD (16. Januar 2009)

Ich bin mal wieder zu spät.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich Herbert.

Für Halb-Kurzentschlossene, heute Nightride 20 Uhr Abfahrt ab Onkel-Marcels-Hütte.
Kleine Runde ~ 1 Stunde

M.A.D.


----------



## GeDe (16. Januar 2009)

MausD schrieb:


> Ich bin mal wieder zu spät.
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich Herbert.
> 
> Für Halb-Kurzentschlossene, heute Nightride 20 Uhr Abfahrt ab Onkel-Marcels-Hütte.
> ...



ich bin auch zu spät. 'tschuldigung. 
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Herbert.

Grüße GeDe


----------



## HolyBen (16. Januar 2009)

War auch nicht im Lande, deswegen einen Tag zu spät:

Alles Gute Herbert, Du alter Sack !


----------



## XCRacer (16. Januar 2009)

MausD schrieb:


> ... heute Nightride 20 Uhr Abfahrt ab Onkel-Marcels-Hütte.


Wollte in 'ner Stunde schon los. Aber dann warte ich, oder drehe schon eine VorTour 

Bis geleisch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (16. Januar 2009)

Happy Birthday nachträglich auch von mir!
Dauert immer ein bißchen bis die Nachricht per Rauchzeichen bis Stuttgart ist


----------



## RS-Hunter (16. Januar 2009)

... und noch einer der Säumigen.

Herbert,

trotzdem nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## FilledBratze (16. Januar 2009)

MausD schrieb:


> heute Nightride 20 Uhr Abfahrt ab Onkel-Marcels-Hütte.
> M.A.D.



Bin dabei


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (17. Januar 2009)

und Gemeinde - geht heute was?


----------



## Cheng (17. Januar 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> und Gemeinde - geht heute was?



wäre dabei, 12:30 Star-Tanke?


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (17. Januar 2009)

Perfekt 
Bis gleich


----------



## XCRacer (17. Januar 2009)

Ich versuche mal, ob ich das hin kriege. Aber nicht auf mich warten!
Fahrt zeitig los, das Wetter soll im laufe des Nachmittags schlechter werden.


----------



## FilledBratze (17. Januar 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> wäre dabei, 12:30 Star-Tanke?



Ich versuch es zu schaffen.


----------



## Cheng (17. Januar 2009)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Ich versuch es zu schaffen.



Stephan, 12:45 am Omerbach geht auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (17. Januar 2009)

Super, bin dann gleich am Omerbach.


----------



## XCRacer (17. Januar 2009)

Wo warst du Pfeife?

Hier der Bericht und ein paar Fotos!


----------



## FilledBratze (17. Januar 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wo warst du Pfeife?
> 
> Hier der Bericht und ein paar Fotos!



Sorry, mein Fehler. Hatte platt und war dann zu spät dran. Bin euch noch euren Reifenspuren gefolgt, hab euch aber nicht mehr einholen können. Hoffe, ihr habt nicht zu lang gewartet - fünt Minuten müssens aber gewesen sein

Bin dann nach Nideggen Richtung Heimbach gefahren. War schön mit ein bisschen Regen.


----------



## PacMan (17. Januar 2009)

Hey, endlich noch mal ein Bericht von einer Tour, bei der ich nicht dabei war!


----------



## Handlampe (18. Januar 2009)

An alle Ombas:

Da ihr ja wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so oft in das Köln-Bonner Forum schaut hier ein kleiner Hinweis:

KBU Kalender

Das U steht für Umgebung. Und zur näheren Umgebung von Köln und Bonn zählt natürlich auch die Rureifel 

Da ich ja weiß das es doch einige begabte Fotografisten in euren Reihen gibt würde ich mal sagen: 

Macht mit und schickt eure Bilder.


----------



## XCRacer (18. Januar 2009)

Prima, Prima! Da werde ich mal den Akku laden und die Speicherkarte anspitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (18. Januar 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Hey, endlich noch mal ein Bericht von einer Tour, bei der ich nicht dabei war!


Ich dachte, du hättest den Radsport an den Nagel gehangen. Letzter Eintrag vom 11.01. !!!


----------



## FilledBratze (19. Januar 2009)

Was man alles auf seiner eigenen Speicherkarte findet. Ganz vergessen. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/265542





Herbert vom Licht erdolcht


----------



## rpo35 (19. Januar 2009)

^5 Punkte von mir! Wie geht's Herbert?


----------



## FilledBratze (19. Januar 2009)

Er hat sich wieder erholt Da hatte er aber auch die volle Erleuchtung.


----------



## PacMan (22. Januar 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du hättest den Radsport an den Nagel gehangen. Letzter Eintrag vom 11.01. !!!


Naja, bin zwischenzeitlich zum Skifahren übergegangen. (Wobei ich allerdings mehr Weg auf dem Rücken rutschend zurückgelegt habe.  Ich glaube, ich bleib beim MTB!)


----------



## XCRacer (22. Januar 2009)

Man muss an seinen Schwächen arbeiten!

Hab vergessen, dass du außer Landes warst.


----------



## FilledBratze (23. Januar 2009)

Wie wärs dann morgen gleich mit einem recall aufs Bike, Pascal? Wetter soll so lala werden.


----------



## XCRacer (24. Januar 2009)

wdr.de schrieb:
			
		

> Heute ist es teils überwiegend bewölkt, teils setzt sich zeitweise die Sonne durch und es bleibt meist trocken. Regenwarscheinlichkeit 40%


Ich fahre jetzt mal für 1 - 2 Stündchen mit dem Crosser zur Firma. Falls eine Tour statt findet (keine Weltreise, denn ich muß heute Abend nochmal hin), dann bitte eine sms, damit ich ggf. direkt aus DN zum Treffpunkt komme. Ich denke, ich bin so ab 12 Uhr wieder in Dürwiß, als auch wieder im Internet 

Tschööö


----------



## benito (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo !

Kann heute leider nicht mitfahren. Wollte morgen so gegen 11:00 Uhr eine Runde drehen. Wer Lust hat mitzufahren kann sich ja melden.

 Gruß Bernd


----------



## PacMan (24. Januar 2009)

Ja, ich möchte gleich fahren. Muss aber vorher noch was erledigen.
Wie wär's mit 13:00 Uhr am Omerbach?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_66 (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

kann heute leider nicht mitfahren. Bin erkältet. 
Hoffentlich klappt's beim nächsten Mal wieder.

Stefan


----------



## cyberp (24. Januar 2009)

Ich sitze in der Firma , kann also leider auch nicht.


----------



## ratze (24. Januar 2009)

Morgen !
Bin gerade erst aufgestanden .......!
Was geht denn heute !


----------



## FilledBratze (24. Januar 2009)

Bei mir ging heute Brunsummer Heide ziemlich gut. War alles fast trocken und die Trails wie immer geil.


----------



## rpo35 (27. Januar 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lieber Gerd!!
 
Bei dem Wetter solltest Du nicht arbeiten, sondern biken gehen 





Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo Gerd,

auch alles Gute von mir, alter Marathon-Kumpel

Gruß
Markus


----------



## commencal blanc (27. Januar 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburstag auch von mir!

Viele Grüße aus dem Schwabenländle

Patrick


----------



## XCRacer (27. Januar 2009)

Dem Gerd, alter Saufkumpane, auch von mir alles Gute zum Burzeltag


----------



## PacMan (27. Januar 2009)

Ja Gerd, wann trinken wir noch mal einen zusammen? Aber bitte räumt vorher alle Blumenkübel aus dem Weg... 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! 

Wann bekommen wir denn dein verfrühtes Geburtstagsgeschenk zu sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (27. Januar 2009)

Hi Gerd, auch von mir alles Gute!!!!!!


----------



## GeJott (28. Januar 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Ombas,
Den kenne ich! Das ist doch der Typ aus dem Nachbarforum !

Erst mal Euch allen vielen Dank für die lieben Glückwünsche ! 



			
				Dusty Bottoms schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gerd,
> 
> auch alles Gute von mir, alter Marathon-Kumpel



Hi Markus,

Wer ist eigentlich mit dem nächsten Platten dran ?  Ich fürchte, that´s me  



			
				PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bitte räumt vorher alle Blumenkübel aus dem Weg...



solange uns bei dieser Kälte niemand einen Gartenteich in den Weg baut....



			
				PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Wann bekommen wir denn dein verfrühtes Geburtstagsgeschenk zu sehen?



Handelt sich wohl eher um ein verspätestes Weihnachtsgeschenk. Die letzten Fehlteile sollen wohl noch diese Woche eintreffen. Dann muss nur noch der innere Schweinehund überwunden werden, das Teil im Winterschlamm einzusuhlen. Bis dahin wird noch das mit einer REBA zurückgerüstete Canyon herhalten müssen. Weiss garnicht, wie man mit sowenig Federweg solange hat fahren können 

See You
Gerd


----------



## XCRacer (28. Januar 2009)

HA! Ich bin der Erste! 

Der Jule wünsche ich alles Liebe zum Geburtstag 

Gruß René


----------



## GeJott (28. Januar 2009)

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Jule 

Lass Dich vom Ralph schön verwöhnen. 

Gerd


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo Jule,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag und fahre nicht zuviel Rad 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## kurzer37 (28. Januar 2009)

Und auch vom kleinsten Omba
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Jule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und laß dich reich beschenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (28. Januar 2009)

Ja, auch die Umpa Lumpas sagen:

 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Jule!


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> HA! Ich bin der Erste! ...


Aber nur hier


----------



## FilledBratze (28. Januar 2009)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag, Jule.
Lass Dir als Geburtstagsgeschenk nicht wieder so ein "gelbrotes" Voitl von Ralph andrehen

@GeJott: Nachträglich alles gute zum Geburtstag, Gerd. Rock on.


----------



## Jule (28. Januar 2009)

Dankeschön! Ihr seid so lieb, sogar die Umpa Lumpas. 

Ralphs erster Kommentar heute Nacht: Herzlichen Glückwunsch und sei nicht traurig! 
Dazu gab's schon Briefe meiner Familie mit schlauen Kalendersprüchen...

Mein Kommentar heute morgen: So! Freunde! Ab jetzt dürft ihr hängen!


----------



## cyberp (28. Januar 2009)

Jule


----------



## tail-light (28. Januar 2009)

*Auch von mir alles Liebe und Gute *
*Jule*
*und*
*SHIT HAPPENS *

*drück TL*​


----------



## PacMan (28. Januar 2009)

Jule schrieb:


> Ralphs erster Kommentar heute Nacht: Herzlichen Glückwunsch und sei nicht traurig!
> Dazu gab's schon Briefe meiner Familie mit schlauen Kalendersprüchen..


Ach, nimm's nicht so schwer. Du bist die jüngste 30-jährige, die ich kenne!


----------



## Cecil974 (28. Januar 2009)

Huhu Jule!

Auch von mir natürlich alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag! Viel Spaß heute!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dicken Geburtstagsknutscha von der TINA


----------



## burns68 (28. Januar 2009)

Auch von mir alles "Gute" zum Geburtstag.


----------



## HolyBen (28. Januar 2009)

Die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag auch von mir !

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (28. Januar 2009)

Endlich mal nicht zu spät mit den Geburtstagswünschen .

Alles Gute Jule


----------



## GeDe (28. Januar 2009)

Na, dann bin ich wohl heute das Schlusslicht der Gratulanten.

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Jule. 












































































von GeDe


----------



## GeJott (28. Januar 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ......
> Bei dem Wetter solltest Du nicht arbeiten, sondern biken gehen




Hi Ralph,

Bin heute Deinem Rat gefolgt und habe den Rursee umrundet. 







Der Honigberg durfte natürlich nicht fehlen. War schon länger nicht mehr dort und habe mit Freude festgestellt dass der querliegende Baum in der Mitte weg ist.

Ein paar Bilder gibt´s hier zu sehen.


Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2009)

Ganz tolle Bilder Gerd!!


----------



## XCRacer (29. Januar 2009)

So sollte es sein. An seinem Geburtstag sich was gutes tun. Also biken !


----------



## niki-2 (29. Januar 2009)

GeDe schrieb:


> Na, dann bin ich wohl heute das Schlusslicht der Gratulanten.
> 
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Jule.
> 
> ...



Der letzte bin wohl ich !!

Alles Gute nachträglich Jule

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (29. Januar 2009)

Freitag habe ich frei. Daher *Road Rage* um 10.00 Uhr ab Dürwiß !
3 Std. durchs platte Land !

Bratze, ratze, oder sonstige Asphaltjunkies ?!?


----------



## commencal blanc (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo Jule,

gestern haben ja sooo viel gratuliert, so ist doch ein nachträgliches Gratulieren auch noch schön



Alles Gute zum Geburstag! Hoffe du hattest einen schönen Tag!

Viele Grüße aus Stuttgart

Patrick


----------



## bikehumanumest (29. Januar 2009)

also was der Schwabe kann kann der Badener erst recht...


Alles Gute nachträglich Jule und ich hoffe Du hattest einen lustigen Tag   meine Holde ist ja auch Wassermann,die feiert dann in 2 Wochen...


vom Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (30. Januar 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ... *Road Rage *... Bratze, ratze, oder sonstige Asphaltjunkies ?!?


 
Ich hab für morgen schon ne MTb - Runde geplant. Ein andermal aber gerne.


----------



## commencal blanc (30. Januar 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> also was der Schwabe kann kann der Badener erst recht...
> 
> 
> Alles Gute nachträglich Jule und ich hoffe Du hattest einen lustigen Tag   meine Holde ist ja auch Wassermann,die feiert dann in 2 Wochen...
> ...



Nix Schwabe, bin doch nur ein "Reingeschmeckter"


----------



## Xxmurax (30. Januar 2009)

Ja Und Dann Auch Noch Von Mir - Nachträglich - Alles Gute Zum Geburtstag!!!!! Und Feiert Schön Morgen, Und Das Jede(r) Omba Für Mich Einen Mittrinkt, Oder Ich Trink Mir Hier Für Jeden Omba Einen - Prost!!!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (31. Januar 2009)

Morgen zusammen,

geht heute was ?? Also jetzt MTB-technisch...
Würde gerne gegen 12.00 ein Ründchen drehen

Gruß Markus


----------



## Jule (31. Januar 2009)

Xxmurax schrieb:


> ...Und Das Jede(r) Omba Für Mich Einen Mittrinkt...


 Machen wir! Schade, daß du nicht dabei bist. 

@alle: Danke nochmal für die Glückwünsche. Besonders für die aus so weiter Ferne!

Jule (die sich jetzt die Küchenschürze umbindet )


----------



## Handlampe (1. Februar 2009)

Die Abstimmung für das erste Kalenderblatt des KBU Kalenders 2010 läuft. Ihr seit mit 2 Bildern vertreten.

Also: Kräftig abstimmen.
Aber natürlich für das schönste Foto stimmen....nicht nur weil ihr auf dem Bild seit

Obwohl ich zugeben muß, das ich auch für ein Bild von rpo gestimmt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (3. Februar 2009)

Omba-Tour am Samstag!
Achtung: Treffpunkt NICHT am Omerbach, sondern am HBF!

Früher geht leider nicht, da wir noch einen Gast erwarten. 
Aber eventuell können wir noch eine kleine Vor-Runde machen...


----------



## commencal blanc (4. Februar 2009)

Servuuuus,

hiermit möchte ich schon einmal vorwahrnen, dass ich bald wieder im Lande bin und sogar nochmal "lange" zwei Wochen von nächsten Freitag bis Aschermittwoch.

Da ich ja nicht sooo der Karnevalsjeck bin werde ich auch in der Karnevalszeit radeln, vll. gibts es ja die ein oder andere gemeinsame Tour!

Viele Grüße aus dem leider nicht sonnigen Stuttgart

Patrick


----------



## Jule (4. Februar 2009)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> ...hiermit möchte ich schon einmal vorwahrnen, dass ich bald wieder im Lande bin...


 
Bring dir 'ne warme Jacke mit!


----------



## Jule (5. Februar 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Früher geht leider nicht, da wir noch einen Gast erwarten.


 
Hab' "den Gast" nochmal angemailt. Wenn er (also der Gast ) "ja" sagt, komme ich auch mit, auch wenn es keine Luschentour ist.


----------



## FilledBratze (5. Februar 2009)

Wenn der Gast Sabine ist, komm ich auch mit. Was fürn Hype, ich wär auch so mitgekommen. Kontroverse Aussagen sind meine Spezialität, deswegen finde ich auch die inverse Bedeutung von "keine Luschentour" bei meiner aktuellen Kondition sehr attraktiv.


----------



## rpo35 (5. Februar 2009)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> ...deswegen finde ich auch die inverse Bedeutung von "keine Luschentour" bei meiner aktuellen Kondition sehr attraktiv.


Das heißt Du bist fit wie 'n Turnschuh?


----------



## FilledBratze (6. Februar 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Das heißt Du bist fit wie 'n Turnschuh?


 
Ich dachte Luschentour wäre ein Synonym für absolute Pro - Touren (eg Edelwasserträger bei Discovery oder ähnliches). 

Demnach sind ja dann 'keine Luschentouren' rekreative Touren ohne Leistungsaspekt, und ich weit von fit entfernt


----------



## PacMan (6. Februar 2009)

Ähm, um für potentielle Mitfahrer mal etwas Klarheit reinzubringen: 
Stephan hat Recht: unsere "Luschentouren" waren meistens die konditionell anspruchsvolleren Runden.
Morgen soll's jedenfalls eher gemütlich werden. Ganz ohne Euphemismus.


----------



## Jule (6. Februar 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ähm, um für potentielle Mitfahrer mal etwas Klarheit reinzubringen:
> Stephan hat Recht: unsere "Luschentouren" waren meistens die konditionell anspruchsvolleren Runden.
> Morgen soll's jedenfalls eher gemütlich werden. Ganz ohne Euphemismus.


 
HÄ??? Jetzt verstehe ich gar nichts mehr. D.h. unsere Luschentouren waren NIE wirkliche Luschentouren?


----------



## FilledBratze (6. Februar 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Morgen soll's jedenfalls eher gemütlich werden.



Das ist prima. Bin gestern ne kleine Runde mit René gefahren - während ich schon leicht aus der Puste war, hätten 10 Pulsschläge weniger ihn ins Wachkoma befördert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (6. Februar 2009)

Ich komme gerade vom Dok zurück und hab' auch grünes Licht bekommen. Drehe gleich mal 'ne kleine Testrunde bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen 

Ralph

Edit: Allerdings ist für morgen wieder Regen gemeldet. Dann kneife ich!


----------



## XCRacer (6. Februar 2009)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Das ist prima. Bin gestern ne kleine Runde mit René gefahren - während ich schon leicht aus der Puste war, hätten 10 Pulsschläge weniger ihn ins Wachkoma befördert.



Wir sind 20 Minuten um den Blausteinsee gefahren, haben uns locker unterhalten und ein MTB'ler hat uns _sowas_ von versägt ...

Du warst weder außer Puste, noch ich kurz vor dem Wachkoma 
War _dein_ Krapfen vielleicht etwas mit halizinogenem Dingens angereichert?


----------



## commencal blanc (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo ihr Freaks ,

hier scheint die Sonne und ich hab frei!
Schwinge mich aufs Bike damit ich ab nächster Woche auch bei "Luschentouren" oder bei welcher Art von Tour auch immer mithalten kann!

Vieeeele Grüße ausm Schwobeländle

Patrick


----------



## FilledBratze (6. Februar 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Du warst weder außer Puste, noch ich kurz vor dem Wachkoma
> War _dein_ Krapfen vielleicht etwas mit halizinogenem Dingens angereichert?



Hast Du das denn gar nicht gemerkt?


----------



## PacMan (6. Februar 2009)

Jule schrieb:


> HÄ??? Jetzt verstehe ich gar nichts mehr. D.h. unsere Luschentouren waren NIE wirkliche Luschentouren?


Na ja. Letztenendes ist das alles relativ.  

Wer hat denn morgen Lust zu 'ner Vor-Tour? So ab 12:00 Uhr vielleicht, wenn's nicht regnet.


----------



## rpo35 (6. Februar 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...Wer hat denn morgen Lust zu 'ner Vor-Tour? So ab 12:00 Uhr vielleicht, wenn's nicht regnet.


Ich vielleicht, wenn's nicht regnet. Melde mich aber noch!

Ralph


----------



## FilledBratze (6. Februar 2009)

12 Uhr geht klar. Treffpunkt Bahnhof?


----------



## PacMan (6. Februar 2009)

Ja, Treffpunkt Bahnhof.

Mit welchem Rad soll ich bloß fahren?  Soviel Auswahl...


----------



## Jule (6. Februar 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Soviel Auswahl...


Angeber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (6. Februar 2009)

Sagt mal... geht das nur mir so, oder sehen die Smilies hier plötzlich irgendwie so ungesund blass-blau aus?


----------



## rpo35 (6. Februar 2009)

Liegt am geschenkten Monitor. Wat nix kost dat is och nix


----------



## benito (6. Februar 2009)

Versuche auch 12:00 Uhr am Bahnhof zu sein

Gruß Benito


----------



## PacMan (6. Februar 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Liegt am geschenkten Monitor.


Gutes Stichwort! Bisher hab ich noch nix geschenkt bekommen.  
Aber anscheinend ist das 'ne neue Art von Aussetzer meines alten Monitors. Inzwischen sehen die Smilies wieder normal aus. 
(Notiz an mich: Mehr auf's Haltbarkeitsdatum der Drogen achten)

@Benito: Ansonsten halt um 13:30 Uhr!  (Meine Handy-Nr. müsstest du ja haben, oder?)

PS: Ralph, du müsstest deinen Profil-Untertitel mal wieder "nullen". Wir sind doch schon längst im neuen Jahr! Oder hast du die 8000 schon wieder voll?


----------



## XCRacer (6. Februar 2009)

Ich werde mal versuchen zum 12 Uhr Termin zu erscheinen. Wenn's Wetter doof ist, bleib ich zu Hause. Laufe dann lieber ein Ründchen.

Grüsli


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (6. Februar 2009)

werde auch versuchen um 12.00 da zu sein - die neue gabel muß einem härtetest unterzogen werden.
rock´n roll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (7. Februar 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...PS: Ralph, du müsstest deinen Profil-Untertitel mal wieder "nullen". Wir sind doch schon längst im neuen Jahr! Oder hast du die 8000 schon wieder voll?


Siehst Du da irgendwo 'ne Jahresangabe? 
Ich starte mit dem Zug um 11:49, planmäßige Ankunft ist 12:02. Also bitte warten und auf's Handy achten.

Ralph


----------



## FilledBratze (7. Februar 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Sagt mal... geht das nur mir so, oder sehen die Smilies hier plötzlich irgendwie so ungesund blass-blau aus?



Scheint am BS zu liegen. Linux/Firefox zeigt alles normal an und Windoof/Firefox macht alles blass.


----------



## XCRacer (7. Februar 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wenn's Wetter doof ist, bleib ich zu Hause. Laufe dann lieber ein Ründchen.


Bin gelaufen. Hatte diesen Winter noch keinen Infekt und wollte daran heute auch nichts ändern. 

Jetzt beginnt der Fernsehnachmittag


----------



## PacMan (7. Februar 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Jetzt beginnt der Fernsehnachmittag


Schade. Na dann gute Unterhaltung!


----------



## Cheng (7. Februar 2009)

mir ist es auch zu usselig, gehe nachher ne Stund laufen!


----------



## burns68 (7. Februar 2009)

Da ich die "Luschentouren" kennen, und ich mich noch nicht so richtig fit fühle, werde ich gleich eine kleine RR-TestTour fahren.

Ich wünsche euch viel spaß!


----------



## SteveMcQueen (7. Februar 2009)

Bin dann bei Tower of Power nicht mit dabei. Schade. LiveMusiHall ist nur von Mo - Fr telefonisch erreichbar und auf der Home steht auch nichts von Abendkasse. Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß. Vielleicht ja dann beim nächsten Mal


----------



## XCRacer (7. Februar 2009)

Es gibt eine neue Möglichkeit innerhalb des mtb-news Forums. Es nennt sich IGs.

Ich habe die IG MTB-Treff Omerbach, Eschweiler gegründet. Wer beitreten möchte, stellt eine Anfrage über 'Beitreten' oben rechts ganz klein.

Ich weiß nicht, ob das für uns sinnvoll ist, aber wir können das ja mal testen. Folgende Vorteile sehe ich: Der Omerbach-Thread (dieser hier) wird nicht zu sehr belastet und unser internes Forum auf omerbach.de entlastet. Außerdem ist das interne Forum ja auch nicht für das breite Publikum gedacht.

Man kann innerhalb der IG einzelne Threads erstellen, zB. für eine Diskussion über eine bestimmte Tour.

Mal schaun 

Wer will Mitglied werden?


----------



## Cheng (7. Februar 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Es gibt eine neue Möglichkeit innerhalb des mtb-news Forums. Es nennt sich IGs.
> 
> Ich habe die IG MTB-Treff Omerbach, Eschweiler gegründet. Wer beitreten möchte, stellt eine Anfrage über 'Beitreten' oben rechts ganz klein.
> 
> ...



und, und, und, darf ich mit machen, nun mach schon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XCRacer (7. Februar 2009)

Schei$ Mitgliedsanfragen! Langsam wird's lästig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benito (7. Februar 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Schei$ Mitgliedsanfragen! Langsam wird's lästig !



wünsch Dir einen schönen Samstagabend

Gruß Bernd


----------



## PacMan (7. Februar 2009)

Hmm... interessante Sache, diese IG.

Im Moment ist die Omba-IG anscheinend so eingestellt, dass nur Mitglieder die Inhalte sehen können. Dadurch ist es doch quasi genauso gut wie unser internes Forum, oder? Bin mir nicht sicher, ob wir das in dieser Art brauchen. Fände es besser, wenn es öffentlich wäre. Quasi als Ersatz oder Ergänzung für diesen Thread - nur eben mit den Möglichkeiten zur Strukturierung.


----------



## XCRacer (7. Februar 2009)

Das kann ich ändern ...

... so jetzt kann jeder gucken.

Aber zum schreiben muß er/sie beitreten (nur Leserecht)


----------



## rpo35 (7. Februar 2009)

Freischalten büdde


----------



## HolyBen (8. Februar 2009)

Ich möchte auch mitmachen. Allerdings fresse ich, saufe ich, rauche ich und fahre (zur Zeit) kein Rad.


----------



## SteveMcQueen (8. Februar 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Schei$ Mitgliedsanfragen! Langsam wird's lästig !


 Muuuuaaaaahhhha   Hab mir mal die Singlespeeder angeguckt. Sind ein paar schöne Messenger - Bikes mit dabei*D.


----------



## Dirk S. (8. Februar 2009)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch mitmachen. Allerdings fresse ich, saufe ich, rauche ich und fahre (zur Zeit) kein Rad.



Also, das kann ich auch. Darf ich dann auch mitmachen!? 

Jetzt geht es eine Runde auf die Road.- Ma sehen ob ich es noch
ohne die Stützräder kann? 

Grüße

dirk


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Hmm... interessante Sache, diese IG.
> 
> Im Moment ist die Omba-IG anscheinend so eingestellt, dass nur Mitglieder die Inhalte sehen können. Dadurch ist es doch quasi genauso gut wie unser internes Forum, oder? Bin mir nicht sicher, ob wir das in dieser Art brauchen. Fände es besser, wenn es öffentlich wäre. Quasi als Ersatz oder Ergänzung für diesen Thread - nur eben mit den Möglichkeiten zur Strukturierung.


Ich würde es nicht öffentlich machen, aber entsprechend lockerer mit dem Zugang umgehen.
Dann kann man auch mal zu 'ner Tour in den Aachener Wald einladen ohne dass die grünen Männlein alles mitlesen können.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (8. Februar 2009)

Das ist gutes Argument gegen öffentliches Mitlesen. Steht ja erstmal nix besonders. Aber das kann man ja bei Bedarf ändern.

Dirk, der heimliche Mitleser darf auch rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (8. Februar 2009)

ich finde die Teilnahme zur Vorstellung der eigenen Person könnte etwas reger sein!


----------



## GeJott (8. Februar 2009)

Darfichauchmitmachen ? 

Gerd


----------



## XCRacer (8. Februar 2009)

Wer bist Du denn? 
Nicht groß fragen, KLICKEN !


----------



## Jule (8. Februar 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> ich finde die Teilnahme zur Vorstellung der eigenen Person könnte etwas reger sein!


Genau! Und ich möchte gerne noch mehr Tiefstapeleien bzgl. Fitness lesen!


----------



## PacMan (8. Februar 2009)

Ich hab zu gestern noch 'nen kleinen Bericht geschrieben und die Bilder hochgeladen.
Damit sich auch alle ärgern, die nicht mitgefahren sind!


----------



## XCRacer (8. Februar 2009)

Sehr schön 
Ich dachte schon, ohne _mich_ gibt's eh keinen Bericht 

Soll ich das korrigieren? "..  Und obwohl die Trails durch die Nässe ziemlich rutschig und immer einfach zu fahren waren, ..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (8. Februar 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Soll ich das korrigieren?


Oh ja. Danke! Hab's korrigiert.


----------



## niki-2 (9. Februar 2009)

Ich will auch!!!!


----------



## kurzer37 (10. Februar 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wer bist Du denn?
> Nicht groß fragen, KLICKEN !


 
Darf ich auch IG werden mit Bild  auch wenn ich im Moment ordentlich hinterher fahren werde.


----------



## PacMan (11. Februar 2009)

Wer wäre denn am Samstag für 'ne Tour zu haben?


----------



## XCRacer (11. Februar 2009)

Ich denke, ICH !


----------



## commencal blanc (12. Februar 2009)

Samstag wäre ich auch dabei! 

aber sollte das nicht hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=20

stehen ;-)


----------



## PacMan (12. Februar 2009)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> aber sollte das nicht hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=20
> 
> stehen ;-)



Gut gemeinter Hinweis, aber das ist meine Befürchtung bei dieser IG! Was soll wo stehen? Soll ich jetzt alles doppelt und dreifach schreiben? Darf ich andere auslachen, wenn sie eine Tour-Ankündigung nicht gefunden haben, weil sie nur an einer Stelle geguckt haben? 
Deswegen war mein Vorschlag, die IG komplett öffentlich zu machen (auch mit Schreibrechten) und als Ersatz für diesen Thread zu nutzen. Beides parallel (plus unser internes Forum) finde ich echt schwierig. 
Oder kann es mir jemand begreiflich machen?


----------



## commencal blanc (12. Februar 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Gut gemeinter Hinweis, aber das ist meine Befürchtung bei dieser IG! Was soll wo stehen? Soll ich jetzt alles doppelt und dreifach schreiben? Darf ich andere auslachen, wenn sie eine Tour-Ankündigung nicht gefunden haben, weil sie nur an einer Stelle geguckt haben?
> Deswegen war mein Vorschlag, die IG komplett öffentlich zu machen (auch mit Schreibrechten) und als Ersatz für diesen Thread zu nutzen. Beides parallel (plus unser internes Forum) finde ich echt schwierig.
> Oder kann es mir jemand begreiflich machen?



Muss ich dir recht geben.
Zusätzlich gibt es ja auch noch "fahrgemeinschaften"!

Ist die Frage, was am besten/meisten genutzt wird!


----------



## rpo35 (12. Februar 2009)

Auf mich hört ja keiner


----------



## Stefan_66 (12. Februar 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Wer wäre denn am Samstag für 'ne Tour zu haben?


 
Bin auch interessiert!
Mal testen, ob die Räder am MTB sich überhaupt noch drehen.
Wann, ab wo und wohin soll's denn losgehen?

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (12. Februar 2009)

Stefan_66 schrieb:


> Wann, ab wo und wohin soll's denn losgehen?


Gute Fragen! Ich bin bisher noch ziemlich frei, aber Sabine möchte auch wieder mitfahren. Werde mal nachhören, wann sie Zeit hat.

Ab wo? Wahrscheinlich ab Eschweiler, Omerbach.
Wohin? Frag mich sowas doch nicht! Ich fahr immer nur frei nach Schnauze.  Vielleicht Richtung Obermaubach, wenn's zeitlich zu machen ist.

Wie sieht's denn bei euch aus? Wie wäre es mit 11:00 Uhr?


----------



## SteveMcQueen (13. Februar 2009)

Also für ne Samstagstour bin ich immer zu haben und mit schönen Frauen erst recht.  

 Was das Veröffentlichen von privatem im Internet angeht, sollte man das sowieso auf ein Minimum reduzieren (redundante Information = mehr hits bei Big Broher google).  
Da es ja leider solche Honks gibt, die meinen, wenn sie über einen etwas lesen, gleich den ganzen Menschen zu kennen, sollte man sich so unauffällig verhalten, wie es nur geht. Muss ich gerade sagen - alles nur Taktik  Aber ich habe ja auch nicht vor, mich irgendwo zu bewerben und meine Klientel liebt das unangepasste, bzw. extrovertierte Gehabe Hoffentlich liest das jetzt keiner


----------



## PacMan (13. Februar 2009)

Na dann tragt euch mal ein zur Valentins-Tour, morgen um 11:15 Uhr!

Biker mit roten Herzen auf dem Helm oder Schleifchen am Rad bekommen einen Trail gratis.
Das Blumenpflücken im Wald ist verboten!


----------



## commencal blanc (13. Februar 2009)

Muss mal schauen, wann die Frau Ansprüche erhebt

So, also irgendwas mit ausschlafen hat sie gesagt...
11Uhr Eschweiler ist was früh, fahrt ihr zur WBTS? Dann stoße ich wieder dort dazu.


----------



## Stefan_66 (13. Februar 2009)

Bin dann um 11.00h am BF-Eschweiler

Stefan


----------



## benito (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo 

kann morgen leider nicht mitfahren, bin erkältet.
Wünsche euch viel Spass und gutes Wetter.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## SteveMcQueen (14. Februar 2009)

Gute Besserung, Bernd. 
@Pacman: Hör blos auf mit Valentinstag - Der ist bei mir Trauertag


----------



## commencal blanc (15. Februar 2009)

@Pacman
wo bleibt denn die Tour- und Fotoerweiterung?

Ist auch heute ein tourwilliger dabei?
Aber ich glaub, ich bin schon zu spät. Werde wohl gleich ne kleine Runde laufen gehen!

Bin ja noch bis Aschermittwoch da - vielleicht gibts ja noch Antikarnevalstouren...


----------



## PacMan (15. Februar 2009)

Ja, Bericht und Fotos kommen bald.

War gerade mit Markus und Stephan noch ein kleines Ründchen fahren - nur hier im Stadtwald einmal alle Trails.

Karneval bin ich arbeiten, aber vielleicht klappt's ja am Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (15. Februar 2009)

So, der Bericht ist fertig und die Bilder sind auch alle da!


----------



## SteveMcQueen (16. Februar 2009)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> @Pacman
> 
> 
> Bin ja noch bis Aschermittwoch da - vielleicht gibts ja noch Antikarnevalstouren...


 
Da kannst Du aber Deinen Asch drauf verwetten!


----------



## SteveMcQueen (16. Februar 2009)

Die Bilder von gestern sind aber ganz ordentlich geworden. Werde die mal noch mit einem schöneren Himmel und ein paar Lichtdetails pimpen und schon haben wir ein Foto aufm Kalender von den Tomburgern


----------



## commencal blanc (16. Februar 2009)

SteveMcQueen schrieb:


> Da kannst Du aber Deinen Asch drauf verwetten!



Das ist gut!

Kann mal jemand den Regen abstellen?
Hatte mir eigentlich fast tägliches Biken vorgenommen, aber so


----------



## SteveMcQueen (16. Februar 2009)

Ein wenig schöneres Wetter wäre wünschenswert Wird schon noch, Patrick.


----------



## charly245 (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Omerbacher,

als neuer "Eschweiler-Jung" würde ich mich gerne für zukünftige Touren bei euch anhängen. Also nicht wörtlich nehmen.....ich werde schon selber an den Pedalen kurbeln.
Ist das o.k für euch?

Fahrt Ihr auch in der Woche (Abends) und auch mal Sonntags?
Wie schaut es mit den nächsten Tagen (Karneval) bei euch aus?

Gruß
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (17. Februar 2009)

Hi Kai,

hast Du es endlich geschafft in die richtige Stadt zu ziehen?

Klar bist Du willkommen! Am Wochenende geht meistens was gemeinsames was auch hier ausgeschrieben wird. In der Woche ist es um diese Jahreszeit noch etwas mau, eher spontan das die Leute oft alleine fahren, was sich aber mit zunehmender Helligkeit am abend ändern wird!

Im Moment gibt es ein paar Leute die in der Woche relativ regelmäßig joggen gehen! (probiers mal damit)

Also, immer schön den Thread beobachten! Wir sehen uns!


----------



## XCRacer (17. Februar 2009)

charly245 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es mit den nächsten Tagen (Karneval) bei euch aus?


Hallo Kai,
welcome to the pleasuredome  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Meine Planung für die kommenden Tage:
Do: GA1 Rennrad oder Crosser mit Slicks (d.h. es kann auch mal über leichten Schotter oder Feldwege gehen), vormittags, ab ca. 9 Uhr, bis 3 Std, je nach Wetter. Nachmittags, ab ca. 17 Uhr, 1 h Dauerlauf (DL), oder Tempoläufe  

Fr: GA1 Rennrad oder Crosser mit Slicks, vormittags bis 3,5 Std, je nach Wetter. Nachmittags 1 h DL, oder Tempoläufe 

Sa, So, Mo: vorraussichtlich nix, da Besuch kommt.

Di: CC-Training (Technik und Bolzen, teils im EB-Breich) im Meroder Wald, ca. 1 - 1,5 h. Nachmittags, ca. 45 Min lockerer Dauerlauf

Mi, Do, Fr: GA1 Rennrad, 3 bis 5 h (je nach Wetter, wenn weniger Rad vormittags, dann mehr Laufen am Nachmittag)
Sa: Omba-Tour
So: Ruhetag (oder falls an den Tagen zuvor wegen dem Wetter ein paar Einheiten ausfielen, Radeln).

Wer möchte, darf mich gerne begleiten.
RR GA1 heißt: 26 - 29 er Schnitt
Cross GA1 heißt: ca. 2 km/h weniger
Dauerlauf: 5:05 - 5:15 Min/Km


----------



## commencal blanc (17. Februar 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> welcome to the pleasuredome
> 
> 
> ...




Hilfe!
Laufen und Radeln an einem Tag.
Vielleicht sollte ich meinen Trainingsplan nochmal überdenken!
Bei den Geschwindigkeiten kann ich wohl mit dem MTB nicht mithalten

Laufen dafür locker


----------



## SteveMcQueen (17. Februar 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wer möchte, darf mich gerne begleiten.
> RR GA1 heißt: 26 - 29 er Schnitt
> Cross GA1 heißt: ca. 2 km/h weniger
> Dauerlauf: 5:05 - 5:15 Min/Km




Was ist denn dann bei Dir EB oder SB aufn RR? Noch drei - vier km/h im Durchschnitt mehr und Du kannst Lance mal fragen, ob Du ihm das Wasser hinterherradeln darfst  

Morgen solls recht schönes Wetter haben. Wäre für ne Tour ab 10 zu haben. Startzeit -/ort und Umfang ist Verhandlungssache


----------



## charly245 (17. Februar 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> welcome to the pleasuredome
> 
> 
> ...




Leider ist es am Vormittag etwas eng bei mir. Ich könnte nur morgens 1h DL und ab 17 Uhr Rennrad/MTB für 3h. Dies sogar am Donnerstag schon.

Du hast aber einen "großen" Trainingsumfang! Was hast Du in dieser Saison vor?

Gruß
Kai


----------



## XCRacer (17. Februar 2009)

SteveMcQueen schrieb:


> ... und Du kannst Lance mal fragen, ob Du ihm das Wasser hinterherradeln darfst


Der Kerl kocht aber nicht mit Wasser!



charly245 schrieb:


> Du hast aber einen "großen" Trainingsumfang! Was hast Du in dieser Saison vor?


Nur das übliche. Die Zeit die ich habe nutzen, viel trainieren und trotzdem nicht besonders erfolgreich sein


----------



## SteveMcQueen (18. Februar 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Der Kerl kocht aber nicht mit Wasser!


 
Dann misch ihm halt was rein. Hab gehört, Zyanid oder Rattengift soll schnelle Beine machen


----------



## XCRacer (18. Februar 2009)

Werden dir die Ratten aber was anderes erzählen


----------



## redrace (18. Februar 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> welcome to the pleasuredome
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst Du mir auch einen Plan machen, dann habe ich wenigstens eine Ausrede wenn Du mal an mir vorbei fährst!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (19. Februar 2009)

Irgendeiner Lust heute gegen 15.00 h ein kleines Ründchen zu drehen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (19. Februar 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Irgendeiner Lust heute gegen 15.00 h ein kleines Ründchen zu drehen??




ab 16 Uhr bzw 16:30 Uhr hätte ich Zeit!

Gruß
Kai


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (19. Februar 2009)

da wollte ich schon unterwegs sein


----------



## charly245 (19. Februar 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> da wollte ich schon unterwegs sein



...schade! Dann vieleicht das nächste mal


----------



## PacMan (20. Februar 2009)

Fahren wir morgen 'ne Runde? So gegen 12 Uhr?
Mein Vorschlag: Hustelinchen-tauglich. Ich spare mir meine üblichen Spielereien und wir fahren einfach nur gemütlich mit dem Rad. 

Hier der Termin.


----------



## Stefan_66 (20. Februar 2009)

Genau mein Terrain!
Bin dabei, 12.00h Hbf

Stefan


----------



## charly245 (20. Februar 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Fahren wir morgen 'ne Runde? So gegen 12 Uhr?
> Mein Vorschlag: Hustelinchen-tauglich. Ich spare mir meine üblichen Spielereien und wir fahren einfach nur gemütlich mit dem Rad.
> 
> Hier der Termin.




ich habe mich auch einmal eingetragen.
wie fahrt ihr vom bahnhof weiter?
gibt es weitere treffpunkte?
der normale treffpunkt ist doch auf der eifelstrasse kurz hinter der bahnunterführung...oder?

gruß
kai


----------



## PacMan (20. Februar 2009)

charly245 schrieb:


> gibt es weitere treffpunkte?
> der normale treffpunkt ist doch auf der eifelstrasse kurz hinter der bahnunterführung...oder?


Ja! Genau wie es im Termin steht!  12:15 Uhr am Omerbach (Eifelstraße Ecke Herrenfeldchen)


----------



## Cheng (20. Februar 2009)

> Omba-Runde für Hustinetten-Bären, Kranke, Invaliden und alle, die es werden wollen.



Tempo = mittel 

Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe bin ich dabei! Kann aber knapp werden!


----------



## PacMan (20. Februar 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> Tempo = mittel


Du kennst doch unsere Invaliden. 
Hab's aber jetzt mal auf "langsam" gesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (20. Februar 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Du kennst doch unsere Invaliden.
> Hab's aber jetzt mal auf "langsam" gesetzt.



Langsam ist gut, denn wenn ich dabei bin wird es langsam, habe mein Bike 3 Wochen lang nur im Keller stehen sehen!
Wenn ich es nicht schaffe kannst Du ja wieder auf "mittel" umstellen!


----------



## SteveMcQueen (21. Februar 2009)

Yeah, ne Tour für Kranke. Endlich wird man meinen Anforderungen gerecht


----------



## commencal blanc (21. Februar 2009)

Moin, 

hab mich mal eingetragen!
Wenn es in der Stunde aber schifft wie Sau, braucht ihr nicht zu warten

Vorhersagen sind ja nicht sooo berauschend...

Also,

bis gleich


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (21. Februar 2009)

ich schaffe es nicht - werde aber später alleine evtl. fahren - vielleicht sehen wir uns ja irgendwie unterwegs.
Euch viel Spass
Markus


----------



## Jule (21. Februar 2009)

War das schön heute! 
Endlich nochmal draußen auf'm Rad!


----------



## PacMan (21. Februar 2009)

Für 'nen Bericht hab ich jetzt gerade keine Zeit mehr. Aber hier sind schon mal die Bilder.

Mir hat's Spaß gemacht - trotz der "gut fahrbaren Wege". 
Hoffe, die anderen haben es mir nicht zu übel genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (21. Februar 2009)

Ich fand's OK


----------



## commencal blanc (21. Februar 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Für 'nen Bericht hab ich jetzt gerade keine Zeit mehr. Aber hier sind schon mal die Bilder.
> 
> Mir hat's Spaß gemacht - trotz der "gut fahrbaren Wege".
> Hoffe, die anderen haben es mir nicht zu übel genommen.



Passt schon 
Schön aber schlammig. Bin den Rest nach Hause aber über WAB und Straße gefahren

Als ich zu Hause war, kam sogar die Sonne raus!

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe bzw. Schlauchleihgabe!

Bis bald mal wieder!

Patrick


----------



## commencal blanc (24. Februar 2009)

Moinsen,

nix mehr los hier?
Ich breche gleich zur Rheinlandabschiedstour auf - zumindest für Februar!

Wenn sich spontan noch Mitstreiter finden sollten, einfach melden!

Sportlicher Gruß

Patrick


----------



## XCRacer (24. Februar 2009)

Thema Heimatkunde! Speziell für die Aachener!
Wo war ich heute?


----------



## PacMan (24. Februar 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wo war ich heute?


Ich weiß es, ich weiß es!
Oder besser: ich weiß, wo die Antwort steht...


----------



## rpo35 (24. Februar 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Thema Heimatkunde! Speziell für die Aachener!
> Wo war ich heute?


Hey, du warst ja auch am Haarener Kreuz. Das Ding wollte ich gestern spontan auf'm Rückweg aus'm Wurmtal mal ansteuern, hab's aber komplett verfehlt.


----------



## Jule (24. Februar 2009)

Uuuups, ähhh Ralph war eingeloggt....


----------



## rpo35 (24. Februar 2009)

Soso, mit dem Rad auf'm Friedhof...tztztz...


----------



## IGGY (25. Februar 2009)

He Mädels. Paßt mir auf den Kai auf! Verheitzt mir den nicht und bringt dem keine schmutzigen Sachen bei 
Machs gut Kumpel


----------



## XCRacer (25. Februar 2009)

Verheizen werden wir ihn sicher nicht, aber für alles andere können wir nicht garantieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (25. Februar 2009)

Apropos schmutzige Sachen: Am Samstag hab ich leider nicht viel Zeit zum Biken. Hat jemand Lust auf 'nen dreckigen Quicky? So von 10:00 bis 13:00 Uhr ungefähr?


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (25. Februar 2009)

Quicky immer - aber dreckig ??


----------



## XCRacer (25. Februar 2009)

Jaa, gib's mir! Ich mag's hart und schmutzig!
Samstag, 10 Uhr ist ok. Werde mein MTB nochmal ausführen. Weiß gar nicht mehr, wie es im Busch aussieht.


----------



## PacMan (25. Februar 2009)

Ok, auf besonderen Wunsch von René, hier der Termin: Schnell und schwierig!


----------



## XCRacer (25. Februar 2009)

... ab 13 Uhr stehe ich dann für weitere Omba-Touren zur Verfügung


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (25. Februar 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ... ab 13 Uhr stehe ich dann für weitere Omba-Touren zur Verfügung



Nachdem du uns kaputt gemacht hast


----------



## XCRacer (25. Februar 2009)

Denkt dran, auf meinem Grabstein hat "Born to kill" zu stehen !


----------



## PacMan (25. Februar 2009)

Grabsteinspruch!  Hmm... da hab ich mir noch gar keinen überlegt...


----------



## XCRacer (26. Februar 2009)

Wie wäre es denn mit "live fast die young" ? 
http://mp3.de/musik/preview/1169429.m3u

Quelle: http://mp3.de/musik/genre/band/080000/291551/32_162841


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (26. Februar 2009)

Too old to die young!


----------



## rpo35 (26. Februar 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Too old to die young!


Da ist man nie zu alt für


----------



## niki-2 (27. Februar 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ok, auf besonderen Wunsch von René, hier der Termin: Schnell und schwierig!



Will denn keiner um 13.00 Uhr fahren?

Bei der anderen Tour kann ich leider nicht mithalten!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (27. Februar 2009)

Doch, ich !


----------



## Cheng (27. Februar 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Will denn keiner um 13.00 Uhr fahren?
> 
> Bei der anderen Tour kann ich leider nicht mithalten!!
> 
> ...



Ich auch Dieter, dann machen wir den fast 40er so richtig platt!

Bin aber auch seit 4 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Esel gesessen, also wenn dann schön langsam, zumindest ich!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (27. Februar 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Doch, ich !




ich schau mal, wie ich mich fühle - zeit hätte ich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (27. Februar 2009)

Ich lese gerade in den News dass, extra für René, eine neue Gabel konstruiert wurde  
*Carbon Gabel für XC Racer: DT Swiss XRC 100 Race Ltd.*


----------



## niki-2 (27. Februar 2009)

Ist ja wunderbar!!!

Wo ist Treffpunkt? 

13.00 Uhr Omerbach oder 12.45 Uhr bei Cheng?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (27. Februar 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> 13.00 Uhr Omerbach oder 12.45 Uhr bei Cheng?



Ich würde sagen genau in der Reihenfolge, wir fahren dann gemeinsam zum Treffpunkt, ich denke die anderen kommen dann zum Omerbach!


----------



## niki-2 (27. Februar 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen genau in der Reihenfolge, wir fahren dann gemeinsam zum Treffpunkt, ich denke die anderen kommen dann zum Omerbach!



So soll es sein!!


----------



## XCRacer (27. Februar 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich lese gerade in den News dass, extra für René, eine neue Gabel konstruiert wurde
> *Carbon Gabel für XC Racer: DT Swiss XRC 100 Race Ltd.*


Die ist mir aber zu schwer. Meine Carbongabel wiegt fast 800g weniger


----------



## rpo35 (27. Februar 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Die ist mir aber zu schwer. Meine Carbongabel wiegt fast 800g weniger


Du bist doch selbst pottschwer ...duck und weg...


----------



## XCRacer (27. Februar 2009)

Komm Du mir heim !


----------



## AC-Stef (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo Ihr !!

Bin schon was länger hier im Forum angemeldet musste aber erstmal anderen Verpflichtungen nach kommen .

Wenn die Tour ab 13 Uhr als Einsteigertour gilt würde ich gerne mal ne Runde mit biken !!!!

gruß Stephan


----------



## niki-2 (27. Februar 2009)

AC-Stef schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr !!
> 
> Bin schon was länger hier im Forum angemeldet musste aber erstmal anderen Verpflichtungen nach kommen .
> 
> ...



Hallo Stephan,

jeder ist willkommen!

Ich denke es wird morgen um 13.00 Uhr gemütlich werden. Also: Pünktlich dasein und du bist dabei

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (27. Februar 2009)

wehe es wird nicht gemütlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveMcQueen (28. Februar 2009)

@Pacman: Ich bin raus. Voll verpennt


----------



## AC-Stef (28. Februar 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Stephan,
> 
> jeder ist willkommen!
> 
> ...



Hallo Dieter


Pünktlich ist mein 2 zweiter Vorname 

mach dich an mal auf den Weg bevor ich doch zu spät komme bis gleich

Gruß Stephan


----------



## kurzer37 (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde 
werde morgen um 15Uhr für ca. 2Std sehr langsam anfagen meine Kondition aufzubauen.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## AC-Stef (1. März 2009)

Hallo !!!!

Also wollt noch mal mitteilen das ich die Tour Samstag richtig geil fand , habe mich nur gefragt ob das wirklich gemütlich war?

 Danke nochmal für frühzeitige entlassen der Wind der eigentlich kaum da war hat mir noch ganz schön Kraft gekostet.


----------



## HolyBen (1. März 2009)

AC-Stef schrieb:


> Hallo !!!!
> 
> .... habe mich nur gefragt ob das wirklich gemütlich war?....



Naaaaa Jungs, muss ich mit Euch schimpfen ? 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## rollerhotte (2. März 2009)

hatte am Sa morgen auch das erste mal das Vergnügen eure Gegend (habt ja ziemlich viel davon) kennen zu lernen... Isss chon chön pei euch... 

Vielen Dank an die Locals für die Führung und fürs Warten 
(vielleicht hab ich ja demnächst auch "Beine")


----------



## PacMan (2. März 2009)

Gern geschehen! Schön, dass du dabei warst!
Und keine Sorge. Die "Beine" kommen bei so 'nem dicken Bike automatisch.


----------



## SteveMcQueen (3. März 2009)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Naaaaa Jungs, muss ich mit Euch schimpfen ?
> 
> Gruß
> Bernd



 Du musst eben einfach wieder öfters mit uns mitfahren. Wir kommen sonst aus der Übung


----------



## rollerhotte (3. März 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Und keine Sorge. Die "Beine" kommen bei so 'nem dicken Bike automatisch.




dann such ich mir wohl am Besten bei uns im Wurmtal mal ne Trainigsstrecke mit viel bergauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveMcQueen (3. März 2009)

@Rollerhotte: Wurmtal ist doch perfekt , aber für den Anfang durch das ständige kraftraubende bergauf und bergab etwas desillusionierend.


----------



## rpo35 (4. März 2009)

^Steve...für mich bleibst Du der Bratze  Bleib' Dir treu Mann!

Edit: Ist mir zwar erst heute wirklich bewußt geworden, aber ich find's trotzdem blöd!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (4. März 2009)

SteveMcQueen schrieb:


> Was das jetzt mit Deinem post zu tun habe, wirst Du Dich sicherlich fragen. Nun mir ging es mit Deinem genauso




Ich glaube genau das meinte der Ralph


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (4. März 2009)

na ja, du provitierst aber auch von dieser von uns so niedlich genannten Gesellschaft, oder hat dir der Kuchen aus der Biedermann Bäckerei (die du nach fast jeder Tour aufsuchst) am Sonntag etwa nicht geschmeckt?? ;-)


----------



## rpo35 (4. März 2009)

Sorry, aber das ist mir (zum Glück) alles zu kompliziert. Ich bin so nicht gestrickt


----------



## rollerhotte (4. März 2009)

... gehts hier eigentlich noch ums radeln?...
(mach ich mich jetzt unbeliebt???)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (4. März 2009)

Stephan, du hast zu viel Zeit zum Denken. Das ist nicht gut für dich 
Setz' dich auf's Rad und mach Punkte, du Leistungsverweigerer !!!


----------



## AC-Stef (4. März 2009)

rollerhotte schrieb:


> ... gehts hier eigentlich noch ums radeln?...




ich glaub nicht


----------



## XCRacer (4. März 2009)

SteveMcQueen schrieb:


> ... weil ihr eine ernsthafte Diskussion entweder zu kompliziert oder zu zeitaufwendig ist.


Stephan, mein Freund! Hol' mal tief Luft !

*Das ist ein MTB-Forum !!!*


----------



## SteveMcQueen (4. März 2009)

Ist für Samstag schon was in Planung? Nur so eine themenbezogene Frage, ohne Hintergedanken und aus 1000prozentigem ehrlichen Interesse und natürlich, Ren'e, weil das hier ein MTB - Forum ist


----------



## rpo35 (4. März 2009)

gelöscht


----------



## SteveMcQueen (4. März 2009)

Niemand nimmt Dir das recht, außer Du Dir gerade mit diesem posting selbst. Damit aber wieder die gewohnte Umgebung hergestellt ist, bitte ich den Mediator dieses threats betreffende postings zu löschen.


----------



## rpo35 (4. März 2009)

gelöscht


----------



## XCRacer (4. März 2009)

Hat man aber 40 noch Rechte? Das muss das innerhalb der nächsten Tage unbedingt wissen


----------



## PacMan (4. März 2009)

Back to topic:
Soweit das Wetter es zulässt, werde ich am Samstag fahren. Aber genaueres habe ich noch nicht im Sinn. Ich werde es euch aber wissen lassen, sobald sich was ergibt.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (4. März 2009)

Ich bin am Samstag auch gerne dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (4. März 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Back to topic:.


Nix da! Ich will das jetzt wissen mit der 40 und den Rechten


----------



## PacMan (4. März 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Nix da! Ich will das jetzt wissen mit der 40 und den Rechten


DU hast schon jetzt keine Rechte mehr!  Der Führende im WP ist immer ein Outlaw.


----------



## Cheng (4. März 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Nix da! Ich will das jetzt wissen mit der 40 und den Rechten



Hey, sei froh das Du nicht auch noch leiert bist, dann ist mit 40 ganz der Ofen aus!


----------



## burns68 (5. März 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Nix da! Ich will das jetzt wissen mit der 40 und den Rechten



Das schönste an der 40 ist, dass Halbzeit ist!
..., dass die Mädels jünger werden!
..., dass sich eigentlich nichts geändert hat!


----------



## PacMan (5. März 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> ..., dass die Mädels jünger werden!


Aha! Gibt's da was zu erzählen?
Ich glaube, wir müssen am Samstag mal ein Ründchen zusammen drehen und uns unterhalten.


----------



## SteveMcQueen (6. März 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Das schönste an der 40 ist, dass Halbzeit ist!
> ..., dass die Mädels jünger werden!
> ..., dass sich eigentlich nichts geändert hat!




Doch, dass Du 40 bist und die Mädels nur proportional zu Deinem Alter jünger sind. Oder meinst Du die geburtenstarken Jahre in den 90ern. Die sind gerade vom Staatsanwalt freigegeben worden - Glück gehabt, Burns. 

@xcracer: Du hast die gleichen Rechte wie jüngere oder ältere - auf dem Papier


----------



## rpo35 (6. März 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hey, sei froh das Du nicht auch noch leiert bist, dann ist mit 40 ganz der Ofen aus!


Dafür isser jetzt  ausgeleiert


----------



## burns68 (6. März 2009)

SteveMcQueen schrieb:


> ... nur proportional zu Deinem Alter jünger sind...



Du hast es verstanden!!!


----------



## PacMan (7. März 2009)

Morgen geht's in die Brunssumer Heide. Abfahrt um 10:37 Uhr Eschweiler Talbahnhof mit der Euregiobahn. Ankunft 11:30 in Landgraaf.

PS: Ach ja: es wird eine eher gemütliche Tour. Keine Trail-Raserei. (Oder zumindest warten wir hinter jedem Trail brav.  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (7. März 2009)

Morgen soll das Wetter aber nicht so schön werden. Was machen wir denn heute?


----------



## PacMan (7. März 2009)

Mist, hab zu langsam geschrieben. 

Außerdem kann es DIR doch egal sein, wie das Wetter wird, du WP-Flüchtling!


----------



## XCRacer (7. März 2009)

Also ich werde gleich was laufen und ab Mittag stehe ich für ein Ründchen zur Verfügung. Brunssumer Heide mag isch heut net


----------



## niki-2 (7. März 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Also ich werde gleich was laufen und ab Mittag stehe ich für ein Ründchen zur Verfügung. Brunssumer Heide mag isch heut net



Sehe ich auch so nach dem Regen der letzten Tage!

Rene: Wann wolltest du los? Würde dann eventuell mitfahren

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (7. März 2009)

Frag mal Thorsten. Ich bin jetzt mal unterwegs ...


----------



## PacMan (7. März 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so nach dem Regen der letzten Tage!


Ich fahre ja gerade wegen dem Regen in die Heide. Hab keinen Bock auf verschlammte Fichtenwaldwege. Lieber fest-feuchten Sandboden.

Aber ich wünsche euch Abtrünnigen trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (7. März 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Frag mal Thorsten. Ich bin jetzt mal unterwegs ...



Ich frag mal Thorsten:

Thorsten wann fahren wir heute?


----------



## Cheng (7. März 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Ich frag mal Thorsten:
> 
> Thorsten wann fahren wir heute?



Hab noch was zu tuen, ginge bei Euch gegen 13Uhr, bei dem Untergrund eine schöne WAB Runde wäre mir ganz angenehm!


----------



## niki-2 (7. März 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hab noch was zu tuen, ginge bei Euch gegen 13Uhr, bei dem Untergrund eine schöne WAB Runde wäre mir ganz angenehm!



Geht auch 13.30 Uhr? 
13.00 Uhr ist für mich sehr knapp denn ich muß jetzt auch noch mal weg!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (7. März 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Geht auch 13.30 Uhr?
> 13.00 Uhr ist für mich sehr knapp denn ich muß jetzt auch noch mal weg!
> 
> Gruß
> ...


um es mit Deinen Worten zu sagen!

"kein Thema"

sagen wir 13:30 Startanke Dürwiß!!!!!!


----------



## niki-2 (7. März 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> um es mit Deinen Worten zu sagen!
> 
> "kein Thema"
> 
> sagen wir 13:30 Startanke Dürwiß!!!!!!



OK bin da!!!


----------



## AC-Stef (7. März 2009)

WAB ? Wald auto bahn? 

weiss noch nicht ob dich das schaffe heut aber nächste Woche bin ich dabei denk ich ,

viel Spaß wünsch ich euch !!

Stef


----------



## XCRacer (7. März 2009)

Bin auch dabei. 13.30 StarTanke


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (7. März 2009)

bis gleich


----------



## Cheng (7. März 2009)

AC-Stef schrieb:


> WAB ? Wald auto bahn?
> 
> weiss noch nicht ob dich das schaffe heut aber nächste Woche bin ich dabei denk ich ,
> 
> ...



Schade, dann bis nächste Woche!


----------



## XCRacer (7. März 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> OK bin da!!!


Ein Traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (7. März 2009)

Fährt morgen jemand nach Merken (RR)?


----------



## HolyBen (7. März 2009)

Was ist denn in Merken ?


----------



## burns68 (7. März 2009)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Was ist denn in Merken ?



RTF - Rund um Merken. 71, 45 km.

Ein paar Junges der  "Aachener Runde" wollen dort hin.


----------



## PacMan (7. März 2009)

Falsches Forum!


----------



## XCRacer (7. März 2009)

The Four Horsemen on tour !


----------



## SteveMcQueen (8. März 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> The Four Horsemen on tour !



 Schöner Tourenbericht Ren'e.


----------



## PacMan (8. März 2009)

Ja stimmt, klasse Bericht! 

Ich hab auch noch ein paar Zeilen zu gestern geschrieben. Stehen im gleichen Bericht, um deinen nicht von der Startseite zu verdrängen. 
Und einige schöne Bilder hat der Ralph auch geschossen.


----------



## XCRacer (8. März 2009)

Und ihr wart auch zu viert. Es gab auch eine Wrestler-Gruppe, die sich The four Horsemen nannten


----------



## Handlampe (11. März 2009)

HALLO ihr Ombas

Der Termin für das 1. TT Sommerfest steht fest.

Würde mich sehr freuen gaanz viele von euch begrüßen zu dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (11. März 2009)

Danke für die Einladung, Uwe! Hab's mir schon notiert. Blöd ist nur, dass am Tag danach der Erbeskopf Marathon ist. Hmmm... mal schauen, wie wir das unter einen Hut bekommen.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (11. März 2009)

Ohh, der Erbeskopf.. mit dem haben wir eine Rechnung offen...warte Freundchen


----------



## SteveMcQueen (12. März 2009)

Wir könnten zu den Tomburgern fahren und am Abend vor dem Rennen zum Erbeskopf. 
 Liegt fast auf einem Weg und so ein Biker - Sommerfest ist doch die perfekte Vorbereitung für einen Marathon


----------



## rpo35 (12. März 2009)

Vor allem Hefeweizen macht schnell. Das Klo ist das Ziel und spätesten im Ziel steht eins


----------



## SteveMcQueen (12. März 2009)

Also, ihr habts gelesen. Trinkt mehr Weizen


----------



## PacMan (12. März 2009)

Was machen wir denn am Samstag? Mein Wetterfrosch macht schon die ganze Zeit Luftsprünge, weil es so warm werden soll. (Allerdings mag so ein Frosch es auch feucht, es könnte also ein wenig regnen. Aber das macht uns ja nix, oder?)

Ich kann leider erst ab frühestens 12:00 Uhr, aber das sollte ja noch für 'ne anständige Tour reichen.

Wie schaut's aus? Habt ihr Tourenvorschläge? Wünsche? Anregungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (13. März 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Wie schaut's aus? Habt ihr Tourenvorschläge? Wünsche? Anregungen?


Ich möchte Spannung, Spiel und Schokolade! 

Ach nööö, wir sind ja gar nicht da am Wochenende....
Blöööd.


----------



## SteveMcQueen (13. März 2009)

Wie wärs mit Nideggen? Die ganzten Ausflügler sind wir wahrscheinlich mit dem bisschen Regen quitt und Wärme im Rurtal ist einfach phänomenal.


----------



## niki-2 (13. März 2009)

Also ich würde morgen gerne auch fahren
Aber Nideggen?

Weiß nicht so genau!

Also Treffpunkt morgen um 12.oo Uhr Omerbach?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (13. März 2009)

Ja, Nideggen halte ich auch nicht für die beste Wahl. Zum einen ist meine Zeit morgen etwas begrenzt und zum anderen glaube ich nicht, dass sich die Wanderer von der Aussicht auf etwas Regen abhalten lassen.
Allerdings möchte ich auch nicht durch die dunklen und schlammigen Wälder rund um die WBTS kurven.
Wir können ja mal Richtung Obermaubach einschlagen und dann spontan weiterschauen.
Also: eintragen, bitte!


----------



## niki-2 (13. März 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ja, Nideggen halte ich auch nicht für die beste Wahl. Zum einen ist meine Zeit morgen etwas begrenzt und zum anderen glaube ich nicht, dass sich die Wanderer von der Aussicht auf etwas Regen abhalten lassen.
> Allerdings möchte ich auch nicht durch die dunklen und schlammigen Wälder rund um die WBTS kurven.
> Wir können ja mal Richtung Obermaubach einschlagen und dann spontan weiterschauen.
> Also: eintragen, bitte!



eingetragen


----------



## SteveMcQueen (14. März 2009)

Ich werde gleich zu Pascals Unverständnis Rennrad fahren. Viel Spaß beim Schlamm kneten


----------



## niki-2 (14. März 2009)

SteveMcQueen schrieb:


> Ich werde gleich zu Pascals Unverständnis Rennrad fahren. Viel Spaß beim Schlamm kneten



Du Pfeife!!!!


----------



## PacMan (14. März 2009)

Aber wirklich!?! 
Naja, du musst es wissen...


----------



## AC-Stef (14. März 2009)

Die Arbeit hats mir versaut!
 fahre morgen mit den Jungs aus Alsdorf nach Eupen. 
Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei ,

schönes Wochenende


----------



## rpo35 (16. März 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Stephan!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (16. März 2009)

Tatsache! Unser Stephan hat mich wieder um ein Jahr abgehängt. 
 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! 

Aber keine Sorge, in anderthalb Monaten hol' ich dich wieder ein.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (16. März 2009)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag lieber Stephan, feier schön.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## cyberp (16. März 2009)

Stephan


----------



## HolyBen (16. März 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Auf das mit dem Alter auch die Weisheit zunimmt. 

Bernd


----------



## SteveMcQueen (16. März 2009)

Danke für die Glückwünsche.

Bernd, Du gibst immer ein herrliches Ziel ab. Man könnte meinen, Du seist jünger als ich. Dann nämlich könnte man Dir das Unwissen verzeihn, dass man im Alter weiser wird. Stimmt nicht, man pendelt sich höchstens auf das Niveau des Durchschnitts ein. Für den einen ist das ein Gewinn, für den anderen ein Verlust. Beiden Fällen gemein hat der Prozess allerdings die tiefe Einsicht, dass man als 0815 - Mensch einfach ein qualitativ besseres Leben führt.  

Und da ich mir die von Dir sog. Weisheit mit einem extrabreiten Löffel verabreicht habe, werde ich Dir in Zukunft aus Venezien mit einem breiten Grinsen zulächeln


----------



## burns68 (16. März 2009)

Hallo Stephan,
alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## niki-2 (16. März 2009)

Auch von mir:

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## SteveMcQueen (16. März 2009)

Damit mich nicht wieder jemand falsch versteht und sich persönlich angegriffen fühlt, sei angemerkt, dass es sich lediglich um eine Begriffsklärung handelt (wie sie evtl. auch in Bernds Sinne ist) und die Schlussfolgerung daraus gesamtsoziologisch zu sehen ist. Niemand ist durchschnittlich, nur ist es unser sozio - kultureller Fehler uns dazu machen zu lassen. Vermeintlicher Vorteil scheint nur zu sein, dass renitente Leute wie ich auch in irgendeiner Form irgendwann integriert werden.


----------



## Jule (16. März 2009)

Alles Liebe zum Geburtstag, Stephan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveMcQueen (16. März 2009)

Danke Leute.

Sobald das Wetter es zulässt, lass ich ne Runde Imgenbroicher Eis springen.


----------



## Cheng (16. März 2009)

Na bei dem Angebot gratuliere ich doch auch! 

Nein, hätte ich doch sowiso gemacht, alles Gute Stefan und laß es Dir einfach gut gehen!


----------



## HolyBen (16. März 2009)

SteveMcQueen schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche.
> 
> Bernd, Du gibst immer ein herrliches Ziel ab. Man könnte meinen, Du seist jünger als ich. Dann nämlich könnte man Dir das Unwissen verzeihn, dass man im Alter weiser wird. Stimmt nicht, man pendelt sich höchstens auf das Niveau des Durchschnitts ein. Für den einen ist das ein Gewinn, für den anderen ein Verlust. Beiden Fällen gemein hat der Prozess allerdings die tiefe Einsicht, dass man als 0815 - Mensch einfach ein qualitativ besseres Leben führt.
> 
> Und da ich mir die von Dir sog. Weisheit mit einem extrabreiten Löffel verabreicht habe, werde ich Dir in Zukunft aus Venezien mit einem breiten Grinsen zulächeln



Hihihi, ich gebe doch solche Kommentare, weil ich Deine Erwiderungen so mag. 

In diesem Sinne, weiter so Stephan.


----------



## GeJott (16. März 2009)

Hi Ex Bratze 

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.


Gerd


----------



## benito (16. März 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Stephan!


----------



## SteveMcQueen (17. März 2009)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Hihihi, ich gebe doch solche Kommentare, weil ich Deine Erwiderungen so mag.
> 
> In diesem Sinne, weiter so Stephan.



 Hey Bernd, wenn die [...]"Deutsche Rechtschreibung Freeware ist und nicht verändert werden darf [...]", warum schreibst Du dann Adjektive wie deutsche groß? Oder ist das ein Intellektuellenwitz und ich hab gerade die Pointe vorweg genommen? Aber eigentlich sollen wahrscheinlich die Anglizismen der Witz sein.
Ein Prof an der Uni hat immer gesagt, copy and paste wirklich nur dann zu benutzen , wenn man Ahnung von dem Geschriebenen hat Nimms nicht schwer, das war nicht Dein Tag. Mein Tag ist hingegen kein Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (17. März 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag an unseren XCRacer, ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Tag, beschenkt hast Du Dich ja bereits die sieben Tage vorher!


----------



## RS-Hunter (17. März 2009)

Nachträglich Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Stephan

    
Herzlichen Glückwunsch unseren beiden Geburtstagskindern 

Renè 40
Thorsten 39
    ​


----------



## commencal blanc (17. März 2009)

Na, das lohnt sich ja mal:

@Stephan
Alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag!
Hoffe, du hattest einen schönen Tag!

@René
Happy Birthday!
Lass dich feiern und reich beschenken!
Dass du Biken gehen solltest, muss man dir ja nicht sagen.
Ich drehe dann gleich vor der Vorlesung eine Runde für dich mit 

@Thorsten
Happy Birthday!
Auch dir wünsche ich einen schönen Tag und viele nette Gäste!


Wenn bei euch das Wetter so sonnig ist wie hier - kann am Geburtstag ja nichts mehr schief gehen!


----------



## benito (17. März 2009)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag ihr zwei, und feiert schön.


----------



## cyberp (17. März 2009)

Rene und Thorsten. Viel Spaß beim  und reichlich


----------



## tail-light (17. März 2009)

*Happy Birthday *
*Thorsten und René*
*Alles Liebe und Gute von Ina und Dix *

​


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (17. März 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburstag -  René und Thorsten 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## rpo35 (17. März 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag an unseren Häuptling und unseren Rennopa  !!!!!!
Freue mich schon auf's Bierchen


----------



## Jule (17. März 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Liebe zum Geburtstag, René und Thorsten!


----------



## PacMan (17. März 2009)

Boah, sind hier alle früh wach!

Na dann will ich auch mal:

 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag ihr beiden MTB-Urgesteine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratze (17. März 2009)

Hi,Stephan!
Alles gute nachträglich zu deinem Geburtstag!


René........smile !
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Gebutstag!!
Fährst du gleich mit Rad ? (MTB)


----------



## Cheng (17. März 2009)

ratze schrieb:


> René........smile !
> 
> Fährst du gleich mit Rad ? (MTB)



Der fliegt gleich Boeing 737

Danke an alle für die Glückwünsche, weitere Infos im internen Forum!


----------



## HolyBen (17. März 2009)

Den beiden Geburtstagskindern wünsche ich alles Gute und natürlich auch das die Weisheit mit dem Alter zunimmt. 

@Stephan: aufmerksam meine Signatur gelesen.


----------



## burns68 (17. März 2009)

Lieber Thorsten, Lieber René,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!

Bleibt so wie ihr seid.


----------



## kurzer37 (17. März 2009)

Nachträglich Herzlichen Glückwunsch vom Kurzen

Stephan

















Herzlichen Glückwunsch unseren beiden Geburtstagskindern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Renè 40
Thorsten 39


----------



## ratze (17. März 2009)

Hi,habe ich doch glatt den ältesten hier vergessen zu gratulieren !!
Hier ist aber auch was los!

Öhm,Torsten!!!!
Alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## niki-2 (17. März 2009)

Den Geburtagskindern Rene und Thorsten auch von mir alles Gute!!!!


----------



## SteveMcQueen (17. März 2009)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Den beiden Geburtstagskindern wünsche ich alles Gute und natürlich auch das die Weisheit mit dem Alter zunimmt.
> 
> @Stephan: aufmerksam meine Signatur gelesen.



 Ich bin immer aufmerksam. 

Den beiden Geburtstagskindern wünsche ich alles gute zum Geburtstag. Auf in die nächste Runde


----------



## SteveMcQueen (17. März 2009)

Ach so, ich habe mich beruflich jetzt endlich mal orientiert und werde,wenn alles wie geplant läuft, schon nächste Woche nach Italien fliegen, um in Bibione zu leben und arbeiten. Oh mann, ich vermiss euch jetzt schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (17. März 2009)

Ähm, wie jetzt?!
Wow, das ist ja mal 'ne Ankündigung. Da fallen mir spontan nur zwei Dinge zu ein:
1. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und Spaß auf deinen neuen Wegen!
2. *WANN GIBT'S DIE ABSCHIEDS-FETE?!?*


----------



## SteveMcQueen (17. März 2009)

Abschiedsfete werde ich auf die Kürze wahrscheinlich nicht mehr organisieren können, aber sobald ich wieder in Deutschland bin, lassen wir es krachen.

Wenn ich nicht schon diese Woche fliege, sollten wir am Samstag, so Ren'e einverstanden ist, eine Tour nach Imgenbroich machen - vor seiner Party natürlich.


----------



## niki-2 (17. März 2009)

SteveMcQueen schrieb:


> Abschiedsfete werde ich auf die Kürze wahrscheinlich nicht mehr organisieren können, aber sobald ich wieder in Deutschland bin, lassen wir es krachen.
> 
> Wenn ich nicht schon diese Woche fliege, sollten wir am Samstag, so Ren'e einverstanden ist, eine Tour nach Imgenbroich machen - vor seiner Party natürlich.



Weiter gehts wohl nicht zum Eisessen!!
Wie sieht denn deine Arbeit in Bibone aus?
Strandkörbe sortieren?
Oder eher fliegender Händler mit Uhren usw.

Wünsche dir trotzdem alles Gute in Italien!


----------



## SteveMcQueen (17. März 2009)

Eher sowas wie fliegender Händler.

Wir können auch woanders Eis essen. Ich dachte nur, ich tu nochmal eurem WP - Konto etwas gutes


----------



## GeDe (17. März 2009)

Hallo René,
Hallo Thorsten,

auch ich wünsche Euch alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 





GeDe


----------



## XCRacer (17. März 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn deine Arbeit in Bibone aus?
> Strandkörbe sortieren?
> Oder eher fliegender Händler mit Uhren usw.


Eher seine Weisheit mit Löffeln verfüttern. Aber da werden einige Italiener Hunger leiden 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und überhaupt, lieber Stephan. (Ging nicht früher, war ja außer Landes.)

Ebenso alles Gute dem Thorsten. Bin dir aber immer noch ein Jahr voraus 



> Der fliegt gleich Boeing 737


Ne, A320. 
Hab jetzt so einen Saft in den Beinen !!! Ich mach euch alle platt, ihr Luschen 

Ach und Danke für die Glückwünsche !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (18. März 2009)

Heute abend Nightride, um 19:30 am Hauptbahnhof. Bitte eintragen.


----------



## XCRacer (18. März 2009)

Warum Nachts fahren, wenn ich es auch tagsüber kann? 
Ich schaue mal, ob ich heute Abend noch Reserven habe.

Edit: Pascal ! Die zwei Stunden von vorhin haben mir gereicht. Muss das Knie noch was schonen. Viel Spaß!


----------



## SteveMcQueen (18. März 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Eher seine Weisheit mit Löffeln verfüttern. Aber da werden einige Italiener Hunger leiden
> 
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und überhaupt, lieber Stephan. (Ging nicht früher, war ja außer Landes.)
> 
> ...



Weiß ich doch, Du warst ja reif für die Insel. Ich bins jetzt für die Halbinsel. Ist auch viel größer
Mit der Weisheit ist das so eine Sache.Ich denke nicht von mir weise zu sein. Auch nicht, dass die Weisheit inkrementell mit dem Alter zunimmt. Wo wäre da der Stimulus zu lernen, wenn man automatisch und universell erfahrener wird?

Aber ich weiß, was Du meinst. Ich bin nachdenklich und solche Menschen sind ebenso ballaststoffreiche Kost wie wahre Weise. Man bekommt von ihnen nicht das, was man zum unmittelbaren Leben braucht, fühlt sich aber trotz der Zweifel an dem so gewohnten Leben und dessen Begleitumständen, wie auch ständigen Sinnabgleichen, wohl mit ihnen. Hoffe ich doch.

Ja, Italien wird verhungern.


----------



## SteveMcQueen (18. März 2009)

Wer hat denn alles bei dem schönen Wetter Zeit zum radeln?


----------



## XCRacer (18. März 2009)

Ich werde heute Nachmittag mit dem Crosser was durch die Sonne übers platte Land radeln. Aber nicht vor 14 Uhr.


----------



## rpo35 (18. März 2009)

Hey Umpalusche, wir kommen per Zug und sind um 1826 da!


----------



## PacMan (18. März 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hey Umpalusche, wir kommen per Zug und sind um 1826 da!


Schrieb er um 18:31 Uhr. Wow!


----------



## celle (18. März 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Schrieb er um 18:31 Uhr. Wow!



Ich hatte immer gedacht, die Bahn kommt zu spät und nicht vor ihrer Zeit

Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## rpo35 (18. März 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Schrieb er um 18:31 Uhr. Wow!


Kannste mal sehen wie schnell ich bin


----------



## XCRacer (19. März 2009)

Hat denn noch niemand dem GeDe gratuliert? Unglaublich 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lieber Gerd-Dieter. Willkommen im Club der 40er !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (19. März 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

GeDe

    

Wahnsinn, wer heute alles Geburtstag hat. Hatte heute schon ein Sektfrühstück auf'e Arbeit.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (19. März 2009)

Hallo Gerd,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag - und das du bald wieder mit uns fahren kannst -
ich sag´ mal bis Samstag! 

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## PacMan (19. März 2009)

Das ist ja ein Gratulations-Streß hier! 

 Alles Gute, lieber GeDe!


----------



## HolyBen (19. März 2009)

Wow, die Geburtstage häufen sich.

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag GeDe und komme nochmal in unsere Gefilde.


----------



## SteveMcQueen (19. März 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hey Umpalusche, wir kommen per Zug und sind um 1826 da!



Wow, fünf Minuten Zeitreise in die Zukunft. Rein theoretisch gehen Zeitreisen aber nur in die Vergangenheit und man muss für eine Sekunde Rückreise relativistisch gerechnet rund vier Lichtjahre mit  c beschleunigt werden um vom Bezugssystem betrachtet eine Sekunde jünger wieder zurück zu kommen. Chapeau Ralph


----------



## SteveMcQueen (19. März 2009)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag, Gerd. 
Zeig den Jungspunten mal was eine richtige Party ist


----------



## niki-2 (19. März 2009)

Mein Zimmerkollege GeDe!!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von Bettina!!



Und schön feiern

Bis Samstag

Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (19. März 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Gerd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XCRacer (19. März 2009)

*Omba-Tour am Samstag !*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (19. März 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *Omba-Tour am Samstag !*



habe mich mal eingetragen, muss aber spätestens gegen 16Uhr wieder zu Hause sein, klinke mich dann entsprechend früh aus!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Gerd, ist ja ein richtiger Geb.-Marathon hier!


----------



## rpo35 (19. März 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *Omba-Tour am Samstag !*


Wann fährst Du zuhause los? Wir kommen evtl. erst zu Dir und legen die Rucksäcke ab.


----------



## XCRacer (19. März 2009)

Fünf vor 12 

Seit zehn vor bei mir, dann schmeißen wir eure Rücksäcke in den Keller.

Kann den Termin auch um eine Viertelstunde nach hinten schieben, wenn es zu knapp für euch wird.


----------



## burns68 (19. März 2009)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag Gerd!
Feier schön und lass Dich reichlich beschenken!


----------



## rpo35 (19. März 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Fünf vor 12
> 
> Seit zehn vor bei mir, dann schmeißen wir eure Rücksäcke in den Keller.
> 
> Kann den Termin auch um eine Viertelstunde nach hinten schieben, wenn es zu knapp für euch wird.


Das wird schon passen, René.


----------



## GeDe (19. März 2009)

Hallo allerseits, 
danke für die Glückwünsche. 
Schaut mal ins Forum
Bis Samstag, GeDe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (19. März 2009)

Noch ganz schnell von mir (bevor der Tag rum ist): Herzlichen Glückwunsch, GeDe! 
Lieben Gruß!
Jule


----------



## commencal blanc (20. März 2009)

...leider etwas zu spät...

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich!


----------



## ratze (20. März 2009)

Ups....bin wohl mal wieder spät dran !!!
Hi,GeDe!!!!
Alles gute zum Geburtstag!!


----------



## kurzer37 (21. März 2009)

Und auch vom Kurzen.
Hi,GeDe!!!!
Alles gute zum Geburtstag!! 
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (21. März 2009)

sorry, habe ein Terminproblem und bin für heute raus, ich hoffe dann bis heute abend!


----------



## XCRacer (21. März 2009)

13:30 zweiter Einsteig HBF Eschweiler !!!!


----------



## AC-Stef (22. März 2009)

Hallo Freunde !!
schade das ich so früh auf Singelspeed umstellen musste ,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Danke noch mal für die Blitzhilfe und denn perfekten Umbau für die Heimfahrt , 

Sorry fürs Aufhalten 

hoffe ihr hattet noch ne geile Tour


----------



## XCRacer (22. März 2009)

*Bericht der 'Mal schau'n Tour' von Samstag* !


----------



## PacMan (22. März 2009)

*Bericht vom FREI-Tag am Freitag*


----------



## PacMan (27. März 2009)

Was ist denn mit morgen? Will niemand seine Winterpokal-Endspurt-Pläne verraten, oder ist euch das Wetter zu schlecht?

Ich werde jedenfalls fahren. Vermutlich so ab 12:00 Uhr. Jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty Bottoms (27. März 2009)

wenn ich mich was besser fühle bin ich dabei - lumpa buddy  - können ja schön laaaangsam fahren!


----------



## PacMan (27. März 2009)

So machen wir's!


----------



## XCRacer (27. März 2009)

*Einruhr.* Die Winterpause ist für die Radsportfreunde von der Sportvereinigung Grün-Weiß Einruhr-Erkensruhr endlich vorbei. Für Samstag, 4. April, wird zum Saisonauftakt eingeladen.                                                                                   


 
​                                                                         Vom Treffpunkt Heilsteinhaus aus starten ab 15 Uhr vier Touren, zu denen jeder Mountainbikefreund, egal ob mit oder ohne Kondition, willkommen ist. 

Für Kinder und Jugendliche ab sieben Jahren bietet Thomas Schütt eine eineinhalbstündige Funstrecke an. Hobbybiker mit wenig Training können an einer etwa 20 Kilometer langen Tour teilnehmen und müssen dabei 300 Höhenmeter überwinden. 

Zweiradfahrern, die regelmäßig trainieren, wird eine 30 Kilometer lange Strecke mit 500 Höhenmetern angeboten. Für alle diejenigen, die auch der Winter nicht vom Training abhalten konnte und die leistungsorientiert Mountainbiken, können sich auf einer 45 Kilometer langen Strecke mit 750 zu überwindenden Höhenmetern verausgaben. 

Nach den Touren treffen sich alle Teilnehmer wieder am Heilsteinhaus, wo für die Sportler Erfrischungen und ein Imbiss bereit stehen. Anmeldungen zu den Touren nimmt Bernd Schütt unter Telefon 02485 911060 entgegen. 

http://www.an-online.de/lokales/eifel-detail-an/847257

http://www.sv-ee.de/News.html


----------



## niki-2 (27. März 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> *Einruhr.* Die Winterpause ist für die Radsportfreunde von der Sportvereinigung Grün-Weiß Einruhr-Erkensruhr endlich vorbei. Für Samstag, 4. April, wird zum Saisonauftakt eingeladen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das wäre ja mal was, aber leider muß ich nächsten Samstag arbeiten!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (28. März 2009)

Pascal, wenn ich mir so das Wetter anschaue, tu ich mich mal für heute raus und hoffe für morgen auf besseres Wetter.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## XCRacer (28. März 2009)

Sollte sich das Wetter halten, *14:30 Uhr ab Star-Tanke*. Breite Wege über Laufenburger Wald, WBTS, Gottfriedkreuz, usw. (Standardrunde, ca. 2 h).

Done


----------



## Handlampe (31. März 2009)

Die Abstimmung zum 3. Blatt im KBU Kalender läuft. Immerhin dieses Mal mit 4 Bildern von den Ombas.


----------



## IGGY (1. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen 
Was ist denn bei Euch am Samstag geplant. Ich hätte eventuell Zeit und würde mich freuen nochmal mit euch zu fahren!


----------



## rpo35 (2. April 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lieber Bernd!!!
Du solltest heute wirklich biken gehen 

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (2. April 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lieber Bernd!!!
> Du solltest heute wirklich biken gehen
> 
> Ralph



Unser Ralph, wie in alten Zeiten (der Erste) 

Hey Bernd, alles gute zum Geburtstag, laß Dich reich beschenken und das Wetter lädt nun wirklich zum biken ein.


----------



## RS-Hunter (2. April 2009)

Happy birthday, Bernd.


----------



## kurzer37 (2. April 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Bernd


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (2. April 2009)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag lieber Sugar-Daddy - 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## cyberp (2. April 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Bernd


----------



## niki-2 (2. April 2009)

Alles Gute lieber Bernd und schön feiern!!!!



Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (2. April 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Bernd!



Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen RR-Runde! 
Liebe Grüße!
Jule


----------



## burns68 (2. April 2009)

*Lieber Bernd, alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Dein Plautzi-Bär!!!*


----------



## XCRacer (2. April 2009)

*Lieber Bernd, alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Dein XCRacer!!!*



...macht der Kurze auch immer


----------



## PacMan (2. April 2009)

Ui, hab heute noch gar nicht hier reingeguckt. 

 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Bernd! 

Dein Geschenk bekommste dann im Bootcamp...


----------



## HolyBen (3. April 2009)

Verdammt, meinen eigenen Geburtstag verpasst ! 

Danke für die lieben Glückwünsche. 

Sobald mein Garten wieder von Ästen und sonstigen Baumüberresten befreit ist, werde ich wieder zu einem lockeren Beisammensein einladen.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MausD (3. April 2009)

Wie immer mal wieder einen Tag zu spät...

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Bernd

Such dir einen aus
vom Perioden-Radfahrer (kommt auch nur einmal pro Monat)


----------



## rpo35 (3. April 2009)

Bin mal gespannt, wie lange man da noch radlen darf:

*Inden/Hambach: Seltene Tiere und Pflanzen entdeckt*

    Auf der Sophienhöhe am Tagebau Hambach und im neuen Flusstal der Inde haben Biologen einige Dutzend seltene und vom Aussterben bedrohte Tiere und Pflanzen entdeckt. Dazu gehört die streng geschützte Haselmaus, das Blaukehlchen und der Steinschmätzer. Dieser Vogel galt in Nordrhein-Westfalen als ausgestorben.


Quelle: WDR online


----------



## XCRacer (3. April 2009)

Auf den Wegen wird man wohl weiterhin Radeln und Wandern dürfen. Die Flussauen selber werden ja nicht betreten. 

Aber schön, dass sich in solchen künstlichen Welten seltene Tiere und Pflanzen ansiedeln. Die Natur ist flexibler als man denken möchte.


----------



## rpo35 (3. April 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...Aber schön, dass sich in solchen künstlichen Welten seltene Tiere und Pflanzen ansiedeln. Die Natur ist flexibler als man denken möchte.


Das finde ich übrigens auch.


----------



## XCRacer (3. April 2009)

Ähh, morgen nix radeln, ihr Schlappwürste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (3. April 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ähh, morgen nix radeln, ihr Schlappwürste?


10:45 ab Aachen Südstrasse. Ziel: Eupen CC-Strecke, Hill-Trails usw. Nur für echte Männer


----------



## XCRacer (3. April 2009)

Hab eher an einer gemütlichen Runde gedacht. Sonntag ist Rennen !

Aber hört sich interessant an. Vielleicht ein anderes mal


----------



## Cheng (3. April 2009)

bin morgen zeitlich sehr eingegrenzt. könnte aber ab 14Uhr eine gemütliche Runde drehen.


----------



## niki-2 (3. April 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ähh, morgen nix radeln, ihr Schlappwürste?



Leider arbeiten


----------



## rpo35 (4. April 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lieber Murat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Feier schön - wir trinken heute Abend einen auf dich ;-)


----------



## XCRacer (4. April 2009)

Wie, watt? Murat? Echt?!?

Äh, Ralph war mal wieder schneller 

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Murat !!!*


----------



## Cecil974 (4. April 2009)

Alles Liebe zum Geburtstag lieber Murat!

Liebe Grüße TINA


----------



## Cecil974 (4. April 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ähh, morgen nix radeln, ihr Schlappwürste?



Komm doch vorbei... Heute ist Langstreckenpokal aufm Ring. Da fahre ich gleich mitm Rädchen hin  So zum warmfahren für morgen und dann pennste hier...


----------



## niki-2 (4. April 2009)

Happy Birthday Murat und auf ein baldiges Wiedersehn

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (4. April 2009)

Murat !

Feliz Cumpleaños!


----------



## XCRacer (4. April 2009)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Komm doch vorbei... Heute ist Langstreckenpokal aufm Ring. Da fahre ich gleich mitm Rädchen hin  So zum warmfahren für morgen und dann pennste hier...


Möchte den kleinen Janne nicht aus seinem Bettchen vetreiben.


----------



## kurzer37 (4. April 2009)

Happy Birthday Murat und auf ein baldiges Wiedersehn
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






































Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Cheng (4. April 2009)

Happy Birthday Murat und auf ein baldiges Wiedersehn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





































Vom Häuptling, und wenn Du das nächste mal hier bist gibts auch ein Geschenk.
@XC: für Dich liegt auch noch eins hier, haste letzte Woche vergessen!


----------



## Jule (5. April 2009)

Jetzt aber: Lieber Murat, alles alles Liebe nachträglich zum Geburtstag! 
Viele Grüße!
Jule


----------



## Xxmurax (5. April 2009)

Hallo Volk von Ombanania, vielen dank für die Glückwünsche!!

Ja bald bin ich wieder da, hab gehört Pascal schmeisst eine große Fete, vielleicht in seinem Garten mit Blick auf meine ehemalige Edel-Terrasse 

Bis bald und Gruß aus dem Süden, wo seit heute auch langsam mal zur Abwechslung wieder die Sonne scheint...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xxmurax (5. April 2009)

Bernd und dann ähem, auch von mir nachträglich Feliz cumpleaños...


----------



## RS-Hunter (6. April 2009)

Hallo Xxmurax,

nachträglich

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.


----------



## commencal blanc (6. April 2009)

alles Gute nachträglich!


Am Osterwochenende bin ich wieder in Inden und würde gerne nochmal zu euch stoßen!


----------



## PacMan (6. April 2009)

@Patrick: Dann trag dich doch mal hier ein!


----------



## XCRacer (7. April 2009)

Aus aktuellem Anlass, möchte ich noch mal an das hier erinnern !


----------



## rpo35 (7. April 2009)

Ich kann leider nicht, aber Julchen ist dabei


----------



## XCRacer (7. April 2009)

Muss die arme Jule wieder für dich mit trinken?


----------



## niki-2 (7. April 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass, möchte ich noch mal an das hier erinnern !



Danke Rene sehr nett!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (7. April 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Muss die arme Jule wieder für dich mit trinken?


Diesmal nicht. Sie muß gegen 19:00 Uhr in "gutem Zustand" wieder in Aachen aufschlagen - wir haben noch einen Termin!


----------



## rpo35 (7. April 2009)

Einige haben ja schon...
Das Voting endet heute. Also, egal für wen, aber votet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (7. April 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass, möchte ich noch mal an das hier erinnern !


In der Ankündigung stand, dass es um 12:00 Uhr losgeht. Im Termin steht 13:00 Uhr.
Ich hab's in der Ankündigung jetzt auch auf 13:00 Uhr geändert. Hoffe, das stimmt so.


----------



## Cheng (7. April 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> In der Ankündigung stand, dass es um 12:00 Uhr losgeht. Im Termin steht 13:00 Uhr.
> Ich hab's in der Ankündigung jetzt auch auf 13:00 Uhr geändert. Hoffe, das stimmt so.



irgendwie hatte ich auch 12Uhr im Kopf, aber 13Uhr passt mir auch sehr gut!


----------



## niki-2 (7. April 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> In der Ankündigung stand, dass es um 12:00 Uhr losgeht. Im Termin steht 13:00 Uhr.
> Ich hab's in der Ankündigung jetzt auch auf 13:00 Uhr geändert. Hoffe, das stimmt so.



Ist ok!!!

Leider ist mir das auch nicht aufgefallen. 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (8. April 2009)

Was machen wir denn mit dem schönen Wetter am Freitag?


----------



## XCRacer (8. April 2009)

Kein Radfahren


----------



## burns68 (9. April 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Was machen wir denn mit dem schönen Wetter am Freitag?



Ich werde vielleicht mit HolyBen nach Holland fahren (RR).


----------



## HolyBen (9. April 2009)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt fahren wir Olli.


----------



## GeDe (10. April 2009)

Frohe Ostern euch allen und viel Spass beim Eiersuchen



Grüße
GeDe


----------



## PacMan (11. April 2009)

Geht morgen (äh, also gleich) eigentlich auch 13:15 Uhr am Omerbach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AC-Stef (11. April 2009)

Frohe Ostern wünsch ich euch und eine schöne Tour !!!

leider klappts bei mnir heut nicht


----------



## niki-2 (11. April 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Geht morgen (äh, also gleich) eigentlich auch 13:15 Uhr am Omerbach?



Na klar 13.15 Uhr Omerbach!!


----------



## commencal blanc (11. April 2009)

Moin,
ich stoße dann auch um 13:15 am Ommerbach zu euch ;-)

bis gleich,
ich bring die Sonne mit!

Patrick


----------



## burns68 (11. April 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Na klar 13.15 Uhr Omerbach!!



Was und Wie wollt Ihr denn fahren?

Mittel, leicht?


----------



## benito (11. April 2009)

komme auch um 13:15 Uhr zum Omerbach


----------



## niki-2 (11. April 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Was und Wie wollt Ihr denn fahren?
> 
> Mittel, leicht?



Schau hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&gmid=5846#gmessage5846


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## celle (11. April 2009)

Ich komme kurzentschlossen auch zum Omerbach, einer muss ja den Besenwagenfahrer bei Laune halten

Gruss
Celle


----------



## bladerunner (11. April 2009)

Der Tag neigt sich dem Ende, es war Spitze mit Euch im Gelände.
Super Tour, bei Super Wetter. Hat mir echt gut gefallen.
Ein ganz dickes Lob auch an die Familie von Dieter, die uns danach so richtig gut verköstigt hat. Alles in allem ein super Tag.

LG Udo


----------



## Cheng (11. April 2009)

Ich kann mich nur anschließen, mal wieder eine gelungene Veranstaltung der Ombas. Klasse fand ich diesmal das für alle etwas dabei war. Die Verkürzung der Runde für einige "Einsteiger" war absolut gut, damit konnten alle die Tour genießen!

Hier schon mal die ersten Bilder von mir!

Ein Riesen-Dank gilt natürlich Bettina und Dieter für das After-Bike-Catering!


----------



## PacMan (11. April 2009)

Ja, hast du toll gemacht, Dieter. Ein Traum! 
Und ein liebes Dankeschön an Bettina + Kids für die Leckereien!

Hier noch mal der Link zu dem Bike-Movie, von dem ich eben erzählt hatte:
Quantum Of Freeride

Am besten nicht direkt online gucken, sondern runterladen und in Ruhe ansehen.


----------



## kinschman (11. April 2009)

Auch von mir nochmalig vielen Dank für die tolle Veranstaltung inklusive Verköstigung !!
1A !!!!

Bis zum nächsten Mal !!


@Pascal: lädt....noch 26min


----------



## XCRacer (12. April 2009)

Bettina, Christina, Julia und Dieter ! Ihr seid die Besten 
Danke für Tour, Essen, Trinken, Dach über'n Kopf, usw.

Wünsche allen FROHE OSTERN


----------



## Dirk S. (12. April 2009)

Mahlzeit,
danke für die schöne Tour, die guten Bilder und natürlich für die
sehr gute Verpflegung nach der Tour! 

Hat echt Spaß gemacht!! 

Viel Spaß beim Ostereier suchen.... 

Dirk


----------



## burns68 (12. April 2009)

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an. Eine sehr schöne Tour, einfach mal dahingleiten, war sehr schön.

Vielen Dank an Bettina, Dieter und den Mädels für den netten Ausklang.

Gruß
Olli


----------



## rpo35 (12. April 2009)

Ach Olli, hast du's auch noch geschafft? 
Schade, dass ich nicht konnte. Wäre gerne dabei gewesen 

Allen ein schönes Osterfest!
Ralph


----------



## celle (12. April 2009)

Vielen Dank auch von mir für diesen schönen Tag mit anschließendem lecker Essen und kühlen Getränken

Frohe Ostern!
Celle

@Olli: knacken deine Knochen noch immer oder hast du gestern noch gut geschmiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (12. April 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ach Olli, hast du's auch noch geschafft?
> Schade, dass ich nicht konnte. Wäre gerne dabei gewesen
> 
> Allen ein schönes Osterfest!
> Ralph



Nächstes Mal!!!

Allen frohe Ostern und danke für die Lobesworte!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (14. April 2009)

Hallo
werde morgen Vormittag für ca. zwei Stunden eine Einsteigerrunde fahren. Von Zweifall Richtung Roetgen falls jemand lust hat melden. Tempo für Herzkranke geeignet und angepasst.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (14. April 2009)

Hallo K37,

falls die Tour auch für Tonsilitis-Patienten geeignet ist, würde ich mich gerne anschließen. Cheng hatte vorhin auch Interesse bekundet.

Wieviel Uhr wolltest du los, bzw. wann und wo können wir uns treffen?

Gruß, XCR


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (14. April 2009)

was ist denn heute?  - so gegen 17.00 h !


----------



## kurzer37 (14. April 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hallo K37,
> 
> falls die Tour auch für Tonsilitis-Patienten geeignet ist, würde ich mich gerne anschließen. Cheng hatte vorhin auch Interesse bekundet.
> 
> ...


 
Wollte gegen 10.30Uhr los und soviel wie möglich fahren.D.H. die Richtung sollte Hasselbachgraben - Schleebachgraben und NW wieder zurück sein.Das Tempo wäre dann zwar langsam aber ich habe Zeit.Oder ein paar Trails in die andere Richtung wäre mir egal,muß nur wg. Kondition um die max 35km bleiben.Heute Abend muß ich leider zum Dok. wg kontrolle Herz.
Kannst dich ja mal melden Tel. 0160-97721676.
Würde mich freuen falls jemand mitfährt ich vermisse euch schon.

Gruß
Kurzer37 eigentlich ja 43


----------



## PacMan (14. April 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> was ist denn heute?  - so gegen 17.00 h !


Ah, wieder im Lande! 
Leider geht heute bei mir nix.


----------



## XCRacer (14. April 2009)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Wollte gegen 10.30Uhr los ...


Werde gegen 10.30 Uhr bei dir sein. Sollte sich was ändern, oder das Wetter zu schlecht sein, werde ich vorher anrufen.


----------



## kurzer37 (14. April 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Werde gegen 10.30 Uhr bei dir sein. Sollte sich was ändern, oder das Wetter zu schlecht sein, werde ich vorher anrufen.


 
Geht in Ordnung.


----------



## Cheng (14. April 2009)

ich kann erst ab 14Uhr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (15. April 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> ich kann erst ab 14Uhr!


 
Da kann ich leider nicht mehr,muß mit dem Langen Kurzen zum Vorstellungsgespräch.Habe aber die Woche noch frei.


----------



## Cheng (15. April 2009)

Ombas für einen guten Zweck!


----------



## GeDe (15. April 2009)

Wunderbar !
Chapeau

Grüsse
GeDe


----------



## rpo35 (15. April 2009)

Klasse!! Die Kinder scheinen ja förmlich über die Räder hergefallen zu sein


----------



## kurzer37 (15. April 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Klasse!! Die Kinder scheinen ja förmlich über die Räder hergefallen zu sein


 
So ging es mir Heute auch war froh endlich fahren zu können. Die Tour fürte Rene und mich durch das Solchbachtal vorbei an den echten Bibern zur Mitte des Hasselbachgraben.Den Graben bis zum Ende gefahren und weiter über eine mir neue Einstiegsmöglichkeit zum Schleebachhanggraben.Diesem bis Roetgen gefolgt und dann zum alten Bhf wo wir Pause machten.Weiter über den NW-Weg mit Umwegen ( Biberschaden)bis Mulartshütte und dann weiter über den Tennistrail nach Zweifall.
Fazit super Tour, tolle Trails bei schönem Wetter und 34km gefahren.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (17. April 2009)

Wie schauts denn morgen aus?
Keiner Lust eine schöne Runde zu fahren?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (17. April 2009)

Ischab Lust


----------



## niki-2 (17. April 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ischab Lust



Och wie nett!!!

Schaun wir mal wie das Wetter wird


----------



## Cheng (17. April 2009)

++ Trikots ++ Trikots ++ Trikots ++ Trikots ++ Trikots ++ Trikots ++ Trikots ++ Trikots ++

Eine Trikotbestellung der Ombas steht wieder an!

Anfang Mai starten die Ombas wieder eine Trikotbestellung im einzigartigen Omba-Design!
Ombas, Freunde der Ombas und auch GÃ¶nner kÃ¶nnen sich selbstverstÃ¤ndlich an dieser Bestellung beteiligen!

Kurzarm mit 3/4 Reissverschluss                   49â¬
Langarm durchgehender Reissverschluss        56â¬
SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich mit kostenlosen Druck des eigenen gewÃ¼nschten Namen auf dem Kragen!
Bei Interesse bitte ausschliesslich per PN bei mir melden! Annahmeschluss ist der 3. Mai, voraussichtliche Lieferzeit betrÃ¤gt ab dann ca. 4 Wochen!

++ Trikots ++ Trikots ++ Trikots ++ Trikots ++ Trikots ++ Trikots ++ Trikots ++ Trikots ++


----------



## PacMan (17. April 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn morgen aus?
> Keiner Lust eine schöne Runde zu fahren?


Yepp, ich hab auch Lust. 
Ab wann denn? Am liebsten wäre mir erst nach 12:00 Uhr.


----------



## rpo35 (17. April 2009)

pacman schrieb:


> ...am liebsten wäre mir erst nach 12:00 uhr.


:d ...tztzt...bei mir ist der Grinsesmilie kapott!!
Ähm, ich fange nochmal von vorne an...
"Wat is eijentlich mit der Grinsesmilie?"
_"Dä is kapott"_


----------



## PacMan (17. April 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Yepp, ich hab auch Lust.


...aber leider keine Zeit.
Sorry, ich muss mich wieder raus tun. 

@Ralph: Jaaa... jetz wo dett sääst, isset mich och wiede einjefallen.


----------



## niki-2 (17. April 2009)

So Termin für morgen,

wer Lust und Laune hat kann gerne mit!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8230

Bei Regen oder Schnee fällt die Veranstaltung aus.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (18. April 2009)

Sieht noch gut aus 
http://www.meteox.be/mijnbuienradar.aspx?x=466&y=128&id=1&naam=zoom&size=1x1


----------



## XCRacer (18. April 2009)

Hier ein paar Bilder von den heutigen Schwimmübungen. Bericht schreibe ich später in meinem Blog, wenn ich von Dieter den Track habe. Lohnt sich nicht, für unsere 'Zwei Männekes Tour' Speicherplatz auf der Omba-Seite zu belegen. 

Grober Verlauf: WBTS, Rennweg, HWT, Vossenack, Jägerhaus, HBG, Rott, NWW, Mausbach

Nachtrag: Hier der Beitrag im Blog inkl. GPS-Track !


----------



## niki-2 (18. April 2009)

Herr XC Racer war heute auch dabei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bladerunner (18. April 2009)

Na da habt Ihr ja heute wieder mächtig Kilometer geschraubt.

Schade, wäre gerne mitgefahren.

Gruß
Udo


----------



## kurzer37 (19. April 2009)

Wie sieht es bei euch am Dienstag Vormittag aus,hat jemand lust ?


----------



## bladerunner (19. April 2009)

Dienstag Vormittag hört sich gut an, wann und wo möchtest Du denn loskurbeln?


*Gas Gas Gas egal ob trocken oder nass*

Udo


----------



## kurzer37 (19. April 2009)

bladerunner schrieb:


> Dienstag Vormittag hört sich gut an, wann und wo möchtest Du denn loskurbeln?
> 
> 
> *Gas Gas Gas egal ob trocken oder nass*
> ...


 
Irgendwas so um die 10-11Uhr wohin mal sehen wer mitfährt.


----------



## PacMan (19. April 2009)

Ist jemand an den nächsten Tagen für 'ne Feierabendrunde zu haben? Ab 18:00 Uhr ungefähr.


----------



## niki-2 (19. April 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ist jemand an den nächsten Tagen für 'ne Feierabendrunde zu haben? Ab 18:00 Uhr ungefähr.



ja ich

Montag und Freitag leider nicht! sonst egal

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (20. April 2009)

Ich auch. Tag ist egal.


----------



## PacMan (20. April 2009)

Ich kann leider nichts fest zusagen. Werde aber versuchen, heute abend ab ca. 18:30 Uhr auf dem Rad zu sitzen.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (20. April 2009)

Do und Fr hätte ich auch Zeit (ab ca. 17:00 Uhr)
und, suchst du heute den nicht gefundenen Trail? Ich frag bei Gelegenheit mal den Jens wie man den findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberp (20. April 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ist jemand an den nächsten Tagen für 'ne Feierabendrunde zu haben? Ab 18:00 Uhr ungefähr.


Aber nur auf dem RR


----------



## XCRacer (20. April 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nichts fest zusagen. Werde aber versuchen, heute abend ab ca. 18:30 Uhr auf dem Rad zu sitzen.


Ich bin dann um 18:30 Uhr bei dir. Ich schaue gegen 18 Uhr noch mal rein, falls du es nicht schaffst.


----------



## PacMan (20. April 2009)

Mache jetzt Feierabend. Bin dann hoffentlich gegen ca. 18:40 Uhr fahrbereit.

Nimm die Maria, wenn's geht. Ich würde gerne ein bisschen spielen (z.B. Deadly Mountain).


----------



## XCRacer (20. April 2009)

OK! Maria freut sich auf die Wölfin


----------



## niki-2 (20. April 2009)

Werde dann morgen so gegen 16.30 Uhr eine Fat drehen, falls noch jemand Lust kann gerne mit!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (20. April 2009)

Kann erst wieder frühstens um 18 Uhr, weil ich vorher noch einen Termin habe.

Fotos von heute! Echt eine schöne Tour bei tollem Sonnenuntergang. 
Für mich waren es 2:11 Std / 36,7 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bladerunner (20. April 2009)

Kann ich nur bestätigen, trotz Köpper) Eine schöne Feierabendrunde. Für mich waren es heute 40,42km in 1:53:22 Puls Durch.153 Puls Max. 182


Danke nochmal an die Fangarme von Hr. XCRacer und Hr. Pacman


----------



## Cheng (20. April 2009)

bladerunner schrieb:


> Danke nochmal an die Fangarme von Hr. XCRacer und Hr. Pacman



das ist nur beim ersten mal, beim nächsten mal halten die beiden mit der Kamera drauf!


----------



## XCRacer (20. April 2009)

Ich wollte ja gar nicht. Er hat einfach nach meinem Arm geschnappt


----------



## PacMan (20. April 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> das ist nur beim ersten mal, beim nächsten mal halten die beiden mit der Kamera drauf!


René hatte die Kamera ja schon in der Hand! 

Kann sein, dass ich morgen auch noch mal fahr. Aber wieder frühestens um 18:00 Uhr.


----------



## kinschman (20. April 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> René hatte die Kamera ja schon in der Hand!
> 
> Kann sein, dass ich morgen auch noch mal fahr. Aber wieder frühestens um 18:00 Uhr.



also wenn ich morgen zeitig mit der arbeit fertig bin, hab ich auch interesse 
gerne auch technische trails 
wer oder was ist eigentlich dieser deadly mountain ??
und wo wäre treffpunkt ?


edit:
@pascal: ach, ich ruf dich morgen einfach mal an, wenns bei mir passt.


----------



## Cheng (20. April 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> René hatte die Kamera ja schon in der Hand!
> 
> Kann sein, dass ich morgen auch noch mal fahr. Aber wieder frühestens um 18:00 Uhr.



wenn ich pünktlich aus Köln bin würde ich mich ggf. anschließen!


----------



## bladerunner (20. April 2009)

wer oder was ist eigentlich dieser deadly mountain ??

@kinschman
Eine ganz gefährliche (aber von mir noch nicht beherschbare) Passage.


----------



## XCRacer (21. April 2009)

Kann erst wieder frühstens um 18 Uhr, weil ich vorher noch einen Termin habe.
Bin schon zu Hause und werde _jetzt_ radeln.


----------



## niki-2 (21. April 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Kann erst wieder frühstens um 18 Uhr, weil ich vorher noch einen Termin habe.
> Bin schon zu Hause und werde _jetzt_ radeln.



Sollen wir tauschen?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (21. April 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Kann erst wieder frühstens um 18 Uhr, weil ich vorher noch einen Termin habe.
> Bin schon zu Hause und werde _jetzt_ radeln.


Kommst du denn heute abend auch mit und machst tolle Fotos mit der dicken Kamera? Bitte, bitte! 

Also ich stelle jetzt mal 18:30 Uhr am Hauptbahnhof in Aussicht. Hoffe, dass ich das schaffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (21. April 2009)

Nö, bin hungrig ! Vielleicht morgen wieder 

Bilder von heute. Nix besonders für die Heimatkundigen.


----------



## burns68 (21. April 2009)

Habt ihr alle keine Arbeit???


----------



## PacMan (21. April 2009)

Also, falls noch jemand mitkommen will: 18:30 Uhr am Hauptbahnhof oder 18:45 am Waldparkplatz Jägerspfad.


----------



## XCRacer (21. April 2009)

Für Pascal zum üben:
http://freecaster.tv/1000002/1007689


----------



## AC-Stef (21. April 2009)

nicht übel vor allem wie die Leute hinterher gehen und kucken 4:07 min


----------



## PacMan (21. April 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Für Pascal zum üben:
> http://freecaster.tv/1000002/1007689


Ja, das hab ich mir gestern schon angeguckt. Ich musste dabei fast weinen.  *will sowas auch können* 



Gleich kommen ein paar Bilder von der heutigen Trainings-Session am Deadly Mountain...


----------



## PacMan (21. April 2009)

Hier sind die Bilder.

Und ein kleines Video: Hinterrad versetzen für Anfänger.


----------



## kinschman (21. April 2009)

jo, trainingssession war spitze 

aber um alles flüssig zu fahren reicht eine session nicht aus....i´ll be back


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (22. April 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Hier sind die Bilder.
> 
> Und ein kleines Video: Hinterrad versetzen für Anfänger.



Angeber 

ne, haste gut gemacht -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (22. April 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Hier sind die Bilder.



Schick So ähnlich ging's bei uns gestern auch zu.


----------



## XCRacer (22. April 2009)

Freitag, 18 Uhr, schon was vor? Lust auf 'ne FAT ?

Startzeiten können angepasst werden !


----------



## niki-2 (22. April 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Freitag, 18 Uhr, schon was vor? Lust auf 'ne FAT ?
> 
> Startzeiten können angepasst werden !



Muß leider arbeiten!!

Was ist mit Samstag?

Soll ich einen Termin machen? 

Wenn um 11.00 Uhr. Muß abends noch weg!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (22. April 2009)

Mach Du


----------



## Cheng (22. April 2009)

Samstag wäre ich dabei wenns nicht so schnell wird. Freitag kann ich nicht, gehe kochen! Wenn´s das Bier um halb elf gibt komme ich mir noch eins abholen!


----------



## niki-2 (22. April 2009)

Termin für Samstag!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8267

Wir fahren gemütlich extra für Cheng

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (22. April 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Termin für Samstag!!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8267
> 
> ...



Dankeeeeeeeee!!!!! bin drin!


----------



## burns68 (23. April 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Termin für Samstag!!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8267
> 
> ...



Ich gebe Dieter noch mal eine Chance und fahre mit!

Wehe, wenn das Tempo zu schnell wird!!!


----------



## Cheng (23. April 2009)

ne, ne, Olli, am Samstag wird extra für mich gemütlich gefahren. Aber wenn Du magst teilen wir uns das Tempo, dann ist es nur noch halb so langsam!


----------



## niki-2 (23. April 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dieter noch mal eine Chance und fahre mit!
> 
> Wehe, wenn das Tempo zu schnell wird!!!



Ach nee wie nett!!


----------



## rpo35 (23. April 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Ach nee wie nett!!


Komme evtl. auch vorbei


----------



## celle (24. April 2009)

Auch wenn es keine "Omba-Einsteigertour" ist, würde ich mich gerne anschließen. 
@Dieter: gibt es einen zweiten Treff am Omerbach?


----------



## niki-2 (24. April 2009)

celle schrieb:


> Auch wenn es keine "Omba-Einsteigertour" ist, würde ich mich gerne anschließen.
> @Dieter: gibt es einen zweiten Treff am Omerbach?



Ja klar 11.15 Uhr Omerbach

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## celle (24. April 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Ja klar 11.15 Uhr Omerbach
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dieter




 Ich komme dann zum Omerbach.


----------



## rpo35 (25. April 2009)

Bin auch dabei. Wann fährst du los, Pascal?


----------



## commencal blanc (25. April 2009)

ich bin nicht dabei. wünsche aber eine schöne Tour ;-)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (25. April 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> .....Und ein kleines Video: Hinterrad versetzen für Anfänger....



Sieht gut aus !!

   

Gerd


----------



## PacMan (25. April 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei. Wann fährst du los, Pascal?


Um kurz nach 11 Uhr.

Ich komme dann zum Omerbach.


----------



## rpo35 (25. April 2009)

Eine feine Runde war das, hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht!
Hier meine wenigen Bilder und das übliche Angeberfilmchen von Paskalt 
Klick
Bleibt wie immer ein paar Tage da liegen und wird ohne Ankündigung gelöscht.

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (25. April 2009)

Tut's nicht, Herr Doktor!

"Archiv beschädigt" ! 

Meine 3 Bilder


----------



## niki-2 (25. April 2009)

Bericht und meine  Bilder kommen morgen!!

Habe jetzt keine Zeit mehr

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (25. April 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Tut's nicht, Herr Doktor!
> 
> "Archiv beschädigt" !
> 
> Meine 3 Bilder


Ups, warte mal ein paar Minuten. Scheint beim Upload abgeschmiert zu sein.


----------



## rpo35 (25. April 2009)

In knapp 10 Minuten nochmal versuchen. Ist jetzt 'ne Zip-Datei.


----------



## rpo35 (25. April 2009)

Krieg den Link irgendwie nicht mehr richtig geändert.
Letzter Versuch für heute: ----------------
Jetzt reichts mir www.ralph-patzel.de/diverses/25_ombarunde.zip


----------



## carboni2 (25. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann mich Ralph nur anschließen - war eine tolle Runde.

Ihr seit ja unglaublich schnell online mit den Bildern und Kommentaren.

Bis zum nächsten Mal

Christoph



rpo35 schrieb:


> Eine feine Runde war das, hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht!
> Hier meine wenigen Bilder und das übliche Angeberfilmchen von Paskalt
> Klick
> Bleibt wie immer ein paar Tage da liegen und wird ohne Ankündigung gelöscht.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni2 (25. April 2009)

Ach, Ralph,

ich habe den Firefox installiert und nun keine Probleme mehr mit mtb-news.de! Danke für den Tipp.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## rpo35 (25. April 2009)

carboni2 schrieb:


> Ach, Ralph,
> 
> ich habe den Firefox installiert und nun keine Probleme mehr mit mtb-news.de! Danke für den Tipp.
> 
> ...


Ist eben einfach der bessere Browser


----------



## celle (25. April 2009)

Ich kann mich nur meinen Vorrednern anschließen - es war mal wieder eine super Tour!

Schönes Wochenende
Marcel

@Ralph: Hat der Papagei geduscht?


----------



## rpo35 (25. April 2009)

celle schrieb:


> @Ralph: Hat der Papagei geduscht?


Nee, Glück gehabt. War noch trocken und ich hab' mich gleich mit frischem Futter unter einer "Köpfchenkrauleinheit" wieder eingeschmeichelt


----------



## rpo35 (25. April 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Tut's nicht, Herr Doktor!


Wieso eigentlich "Herr Doktor"?


----------



## XCRacer (25. April 2009)

Nur so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. April 2009)

Dann nächstes Mal bitteschön "The Doktor"


----------



## XCRacer (26. April 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Bericht und meine  Bilder kommen morgen!!


Hier schon mal das Album zum uploaden.


----------



## bladerunner (26. April 2009)

Ja wo isses denn?


----------



## XCRacer (26. April 2009)

Ups!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.omerbach.de/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=162


----------



## rpo35 (26. April 2009)

@Dieter: Ein Link zu den Bildern im Bericht wäre nicht übel.
Und wo sind die Fotos von Pascal?


----------



## XCRacer (26. April 2009)

Hab den Link eingefügt und mal was aufgeräumt


----------



## niki-2 (26. April 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hab den Link eingefügt und mal was aufgeräumt



Ein Traum!!

Ich habe keine Bilder von Pascal!!


----------



## rpo35 (26. April 2009)

Bist du denn fertig mit Aufräumen?


----------



## bladerunner (26. April 2009)

Schöne Bilder von Eurer Tour 
Habe heute mal als Zuschauer beim 12. Eifeler Crossduathlon in Schleiden reingeschnuppert, den ersten Teil der Fotos habe ich mal hier abgelegt: 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/16749

weiter geht es dann morgen.

Immer schön Wald unter die Stollen


Gas Gas Gas egal ob trocken oder nass

Udo


----------



## PacMan (26. April 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Und wo sind die Fotos von Pascal?


Hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. April 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Pascal!!! Na, schon ausgepackt?


----------



## rpo35 (28. April 2009)

Und natürlich auch herzlichen Glückwunsch an Armin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XCRacer (28. April 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute an die beiden Geburtstagskinder


----------



## HolyBen (28. April 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute an die beiden Geburtstagskinder


----------



## commencal blanc (28. April 2009)

Pascal und Armin:

Alles Gute zum Geburstag!
Wünsche euch einen jeweils schönen Tag und trockene Trails!!!


(in Stuggi regnets... )


Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (28. April 2009)

Pascal und Armin,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag Euch beiden - feiert schön

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Dr. No (28. April 2009)

bladerunner schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder von Eurer Tour
> Habe heute mal als Zuschauer beim 12. Eifeler Crossduathlon in Schleiden reingeschnuppert, den ersten Teil der Fotos habe ich mal hier abgelegt:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/16749
> ...



Hey Udo, wieso hast Du nicht selber mitgemacht? Musstest Du jemanden anfeuern?
Hier gibt es eine schöne Bestof-Galerie vom Duathlon:
http://www.sportograf.de/bestof/475/index.html

Viel Spaß
Dr. No


----------



## Jule (28. April 2009)

Happy Birthday, Pascal


und Armin! 

Liebe Grüße!
Jule


----------



## niki-2 (28. April 2009)

Alles Gute Pascal und Armin

Bettina und Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (28. April 2009)

Auch von mir "Alles gute zum Geburtstag" Ihr beiden.

Laßt euch reichlich beschenken.

Gruß


----------



## talybont (28. April 2009)

Pascal.

Vielen Dank für die Blumen. Wenn ich irgendwann mal wieder Internet dahiem habe, melder ich mich wieder des öfteren.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## PacMan (28. April 2009)

Armin. 

Boah, seid ihr alle früh wach!
Danke für die ganzen Glückwünsche (und das erste Geschenk)! 

(Die Geburtstags-Tour spar ich mir bei dem Wetter heute aber.)


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. April 2009)

Ich schließe mich den Geburtstagswünschen - im Falle von Armin leider unbekannterweise - gerne an. Alles Gute!

Claus.


----------



## SteveMcQueen (28. April 2009)

Da schau ich ja genau zur rechten Zeit ins Forum

Alles gute zum Geburtstag, Armin und Pascal.


----------



## Tobsn (28. April 2009)

@Armin und Pascal: Wünsch Euch alles Gute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (28. April 2009)

SteveMcQueen schrieb:


> Da schau ich ja genau zur rechten Zeit ins Forum
> 
> Alles gute zum Geburtstag, Armin und Pascal.



Er lebt noch!!!!

Hallo Stefan, wie geht es?


----------



## Cheng (28. April 2009)

von mir auch alles gute an die Geburtstagskinder! Wir sehen uns am Freitag!


----------



## kurzer37 (28. April 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute an die beiden Geburtstagskinder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. April 2009)

noch kurz vor Toresschluss alles Gute den beiden Geburtstagskindern -Pascal & Armin- zum Geburtstag.

Grüße
aus dem blühenden Osten des Landes


----------



## celle (28. April 2009)

an Pascal und dem mir unbekannten Armin!

Gruss
Marcel


----------



## benito (28. April 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Ihr zwei 

Gruß Benito


----------



## Xxmurax (29. April 2009)

... und auch von mir die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag an Pascal und Armin - nur 3 Minuten Verspätung diesmal...


----------



## SteveMcQueen (29. April 2009)

Jo Leute, ich bin auch wieder im Lande. Sorry, dass ich nicht schrieb, aber in Italien ist Internet Luxus. (Es gäbe ja auch weitaus schönere Dinge im Leben, wenn ich nicht für ne deutsche Firma dort gearbeitet hätte)


----------



## burns68 (29. April 2009)

*welcome home!!!*


stevemcqueen schrieb:


> jo leute, ich bin auch wieder im lande. Sorry, dass ich nicht schrieb, aber in italien ist internet luxus. (es gäbe ja auch weitaus schönere dinge im leben, wenn ich nicht für ne deutsche firma dort gearbeitet hätte)


----------



## GeDe (30. April 2009)

ups, diesmal bin ich wohl das Schlusslicht der Gratulanten ( schäm..)
Trotzdem herzlichen Glückwunsch an unseren Jungspund Pascal und
an Armin. Bis demnächst.
GeDe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (30. April 2009)

Morgen jemand Lust auf Radeln? Rennrad, MTB, ... bin für alles offen !


----------



## burns68 (30. April 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Morgen jemand Lust auf Radeln? Rennrad, MTB, ... bin für alles offen !



Ich auch!


----------



## rpo35 (30. April 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Morgen jemand Lust auf Radeln? Rennrad, MTB, ... bin für alles offen !





burns68 schrieb:


> Ich auch!


Ca. 10:00 Uhr ab Aachen, Südstrasse ...aber MTB


----------



## XCRacer (30. April 2009)

Ich werde morgen um 10 Uhr locker und flockig MTB fahren. Wollte mal u.a. zum Indemann 

Also wer mag, kommt zur Star Tanke in Dürwiß. 2 - 3 h MTB, weitgehend flach. Um den Tagebau oder so. Mal sehen ...


----------



## kurzer37 (30. April 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen um 10 Uhr locker und flockig MTB fahren. Wollte mal u.a. zum Indemann
> 
> Also wer mag, kommt zur Star Tanke in Dürwiß. 2 - 3 h MTB, weitgehend flach. Um den Tagebau oder so. Mal sehen ...


 
Da wäre ich gerne mitgefahren habe aber Spätdienst.Am Dienstag habe ich frei und bin Morgens bei unserem Dieter danach könnte ich eine Runde mein neues Programm testen.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (1. Mai 2009)

Morgen ist Samstag. Da es aber heute Abend bei fast allen Ombas heiß hergeht, kann jetzt noch niemand abschätzen, ob und wann wir morgen Radeln werden. 

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall auf's Rad und vorzugsweise am Nachmittag. Ich schlage mal 14 Uhr Star-Tanke (MTB) vor! Lasst ihr mich wieder, wie heute, alleine fahren?


----------



## niki-2 (1. Mai 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Morgen ist Samstag. Da es aber heute Abend bei fast allen Ombas heiß hergeht, kann jetzt noch niemand abschätzen, ob und wann wir morgen Radeln werden.
> 
> Ich möchte auf jeden Fall auf's Rad und vorzugsweise am Nachmittag. Ich schlage mal 14 Uhr Star-Tanke (MTB) vor! Lasst ihr mich wieder, wie heute, alleine fahren?



Bin dabei!!!!

Aber ich möchte um 18.00 Uhr zu Hause sein!


----------



## SteveMcQueen (2. Mai 2009)

Ich auch. Startanke ist super. Dann fahr ich jetzt schwimmen und komm dann gleich mit dem Rad rum. - Traumland. Ein neues Kapitel. -


----------



## PacMan (2. Mai 2009)

Bin um 14:15 Uhr am Omerbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveMcQueen (2. Mai 2009)

Ich komm auch zum Omerbach. Bitte nicht an der Tanke auf mich warten


----------



## XCRacer (3. Mai 2009)

Bericht zur gestrigen Tour: 02.05.09 - Kapellchen, Killerkarpfen, Kamikaze


----------



## XCRacer (7. Mai 2009)

Hätte Lust auf eine FAT am Freitag (18 Uhr?) und auf eine Samstagstour, so ab 11 Uhr!
*Wer noch ?*
Wetter sollte mit spielen ...


----------



## niki-2 (7. Mai 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hätte Lust auf eine FAT am Freitag (18 Uhr?) und auf eine Samstagstour, so ab 11 Uhr!
> *Wer noch ?*
> Wetter sollte mit spielen ...[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## PacMan (7. Mai 2009)

Kann leider auch an beiden Tagen nicht. Da bin ich nämlich auf dem Weg ins sonnige Südtirol... aetsch:


----------



## Jule (7. Mai 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hätte Lust auf eine FAT am Freitag (18 Uhr?) ...



Ich hab' Lust und Zeit, aber ich möchte endlich mal eine Runde mit meinem neuen Orca drehen.
Also, bei einer RR-Tour wär ich morgen dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (8. Mai 2009)

Rennrad habe ich auch. Kann mich jedenfalls schwach daran erinnern, sowas irgendwo rum stehen zu haben.

Ab wo? Wohin? Bergig? Flach?
Ich kann Dir/Euch entgegen kommen!

Ich schaue erst gegen 16 Uhr wieder ins Forum. Oder mal kurz, gegen Mittag.

Wollte grad mal gucken, ob es einen Termin bei der Aachener Rund gibt, aber die Seite ist im Moment platt!

Den Urlaubern einen schönen Urlaub. Bleibt gesund!


----------



## celle (8. Mai 2009)

Ich kann leider auch an beiden Terminen nicht

@niki-2
kann es sein, dass du mir gestern gegen 18:15 auf der Südstr. entgegengekommen bist?

@PacMan
Wünsche einen schönen Urlaub!


----------



## niki-2 (8. Mai 2009)

celle schrieb:


> Ich kann leider auch an beiden Terminen nicht
> 
> @niki-2
> kann es sein, dass du mir gestern gegen 18:15 auf der Südstr. entgegengekommen bist?
> ...



genau das war ich!

Pascal und markus schönen Urlaub!!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (8. Mai 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Kann leider auch an beiden Tagen nicht. Da bin ich nämlich auf dem Weg ins sonnige Südtirol... aetsch:



Schade, leider schaffe ich es auch nicht, denn ich muss den Pascal nach Südtirol fahren


----------



## Jule (8. Mai 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...
> Ab wo? Wohin? Bergig? Flach?
> Ich kann Dir/Euch entgegen kommen!


 
Hmmm...am liebsten hügelig und verkehrsarm.
Würdest du auch nach Lichtenbusch kommen? Dann könnten wir ein bisschen durch's Mergelland fahren. Ralph kennt da ein paar schöne Strecken.

Alternativ könnten wir natürlich auch die Eifel ankratzen...weiß nicht...bin für Vorschläge offen...

Nur auf's platte Land hab' ich nicht so viel Lust...


----------



## celle (8. Mai 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> genau das war ich!



und ich war der freundliche RR-Fahrer der dich nett gegrüßt hat aber dem nicht zurückgegrüßt wurde


----------



## niki-2 (8. Mai 2009)

celle schrieb:


> und ich war der freundliche RR-Fahrer der dich nett gegrüßt hat aber dem nicht zurückgegrüßt wurde



Stimmt ja gar nicht!!!

Habe dich erkannt und auch gegrüßt


----------



## celle (8. Mai 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Stimmt ja gar nicht!!!
> 
> Habe dich erkannt und auch gegrüßt



Ups, dann sollte ich vllt doch mal beim Augenarzt vorstellig werden


----------



## kurzer37 (8. Mai 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Stimmt ja gar nicht!!!
> 
> Habe dich erkannt und auch gegrüßt


 
Und ich war mit L1pp1 unterwegs und habe das Navi getestet warum schreibst du nicht das du fährst?


----------



## XCRacer (8. Mai 2009)

Jule schrieb:


> Hmmm...am liebsten hügelig und verkehrsarm.
> Würdest du auch nach Lichtenbusch kommen? Dann könnten wir ein bisschen durch's Mergelland fahren. Ralph kennt da ein paar schöne Strecken.
> 
> Alternativ könnten wir natürlich auch die Eifel ankratzen...weiß nicht...bin für Vorschläge offen...
> ...


Mergelland ist sehr gerne. Es ist mir aber grad zu windig zum RR-fahren. Außerdem möchte ich nicht zu weit weg, weil man das Wetter so schlecht einschätzen kann (Gewitterneigung nimmt zum Abend hin zu).

Ich schlage vor, ich fahre gleich alleine ein bisschen MTB, oder eine heimatnahe MTB-Runde. Ihr fahrt bei euch in der Ecke.

Nächster RR-Termin wäre für mich Sonntag morgens/vormittag. Wenn das Wetter stabil ist, komme ich auch gerne nach Aachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (8. Mai 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Mergelland ist sehr gerne. Es ist mir aber grad zu windig zum RR-fahren. Außerdem möchte ich nicht zu weit weg, weil man das Wetter so schlecht einschätzen kann (Gewitterneigung nimmt zum Abend hin zu).


Ok, kann ich verstehen. 
Ich MUSS aber heute RR fahren...halte die Warterei nicht mehr länger aus.  



XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor, ich fahre gleich alleine ein bisschen MTB, oder eine heimatnahe MTB-Runde. Ihr fahrt bei euch in der Ecke.


Na gut, aber wehe du jammerst nachher wieder, weil keine(r) mit dir fahren wollte. 



XCRacer schrieb:


> Nächster RR-Termin wäre für mich Sonntag morgens/vormittag. Wenn das Wetter stabil ist, komme ich auch gerne nach Aachen.


Ok...dann behalten wir mal das Wetter im Auge. 

Viel Spaß im Schlamm!

@Urlauber: Laßt es krachen, aber kommt bitte bitte wieder gesund nach Hause, ja? Viel Spaß und schönes Wetter!


----------



## niki-2 (8. Mai 2009)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Und ich war mit L1pp1 unterwegs und habe das Navi getestet warum schreibst du nicht das du fährst?



Sorry Herr Kurzer das war ganz spontan, weil das Wetter so schön war.
Habe dann leider nicht mehr ans Forum gedacht!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## burns68 (8. Mai 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Nächster RR-Termin wäre für mich Sonntag morgens/vormittag. Wenn das Wetter stabil ist, komme ich auch gerne nach Aachen.



Also ich mußte dem PacMan versprechen Samstags mit dem MTB zu fahren, aber am Sonntag darf ich RR fahren. 

Ich bin gestern mit dem Ralph eine sehr sehr sehr schöne RR-Tour durch BE-NL-DE gefahren. Hat riesigen spaß gemacht, tolle Landschaft, tolle Abfahrten und vor allem coole Uphill-"Trails". 

Ich wäre also für eine Samstags MTB-Tour und eine Muttertags-RR-Tour zu haben. Sonntags wäre es mir recht wenn wir gegen Nachmittag wieder zu Hause wäre. Kaffee und Kuchen mit der Familie. Man hat so seine Verpflichtungen.


----------



## XCRacer (8. Mai 2009)

Samstag 11 Uhr ein lockeres MTB-Ründchen, Burns? Nachmittags sollen wieder Gewitter runter kommen.

Sonntag muss ich auch um 17 Uhr beim Bier sitzen 
Also vormittags wäre OK für mich.


----------



## Cheng (8. Mai 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Samstag 11 Uhr ein lockeres MTB-Ründchen, Burns? Nachmittags sollen wieder Gewitter runter kommen.
> 
> Sonntag muss ich auch um 17 Uhr beim Bier sitzen
> Also vormittags wäre OK für mich.



bei einer wirklich lockeren MTB Runde gegen 11Uhr wäre ich dabei, muss aber spätestens gegen 14:30 wieder heim sein, Schulfest.
Man hat so seine Verpflichtungen!


----------



## burns68 (8. Mai 2009)

Daaaanke Thorsten, ich habe Angst mit René alleine zu fahren!

Treffpunkt Thorsten?


----------



## Cheng (8. Mai 2009)

wenn die Zeit René nicht zu kurz ist können wir uns gerne um 11Uhr bei mir treffen.
@xcr: wir sind letztes Jahr mal mit Holyben eine schöne Runde um Merode, Derichsweiler Kleinau gefahren, die würde sicher genau passen!


----------



## burns68 (8. Mai 2009)

Klingt gut!


----------



## Cheng (8. Mai 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Klingt gut!


gefunden!!!!

http://www.gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=glwlgfqizqhixeku


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (8. Mai 2009)

Klingt gut 

Keine Sorge, ich werde mich vorher austoben.
11 Uhr bei Toto


----------



## rpo35 (8. Mai 2009)

Sonntag 10-10:30 Uhr ausgedehnte RR-Mergellandrunde ab Aachen. Wer ist denn dabei? Tempo eher gemütlich und ein bisschen abkürzen kann man notfalls immer.

Ralph


----------



## burns68 (9. Mai 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> sonntag 10-10:30 uhr ausgedehnte rr-mergellandrunde ab aachen. Wer ist denn dabei? Tempo eher gemütlich und ein bisschen abkürzen kann man notfalls immer.
> 
> Ralph



ich!!!


----------



## celle (9. Mai 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Sonntag 10-10:30 Uhr ausgedehnte RR-Mergellandrunde ab Aachen. Wer ist denn dabei? Tempo eher gemütlich und ein bisschen abkürzen kann man notfalls immer.
> 
> Ralph



Ich auch!

@burns: fahren wir zusammen nach Aachen?


----------



## burns68 (9. Mai 2009)

Wie beim letzten Mal? Treffpunkt 9:30 bei McDonalds!


----------



## rpo35 (9. Mai 2009)

Also 10 oder 10:30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (9. Mai 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt 9:30 bei McDonalds!


In Eschweiler? Dann komme ich da auch hin.


----------



## burns68 (9. Mai 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Also 10 oder 10:30?



Wenn wir ganz gemütlich fahren, dann sind wir so um 10:10 - 10:15 bei Dir.


----------



## SteveMcQueen (9. Mai 2009)

Wünsche euch einen schönen Urlaub, Pascal und Markus. 

So 930 ist ne unchristliche Zeit, vor allen wenn man noch vorher Blumen holen muss
Ich versuchs trotzdem zu schaffen.


----------



## burns68 (9. Mai 2009)

SteveMcQueen schrieb:


> ... vor allen wenn man noch vorher Blumen holen muss



Die Geschäfte haben auch HEUTE auf!!!!


----------



## Cheng (9. Mai 2009)

mmmhhh, das war richtig fein heute, genau so habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Klasse!


----------



## celle (9. Mai 2009)

Ich muss für morgen leider absagen 
Wir fahren zum Nürburgring und schauen uns ein Rennen an


----------



## Stefan_66 (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

so viele Omerbacher auf'm RR kann man sich ja fast nicht entgehen lassen.
Wenn meine Schulter morgen wieder Radfahren zulässt, bin ich auch um 9.30h am MacDonalds in Eschweiler. Ist doch korrekt, oder?
Melde mich ggf. morgen früh nochmal.

Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## XCRacer (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo Stefan, ja habe ich auch so verstanden.

Hier der Bericht zur heutigen Tour: 09.05.09 - Eifelblick Schafsbenden


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (9. Mai 2009)

Vinschgau Tag 1 - SCHLAFLOS IM SATTEL





Nach 36 Stunden ohne Schlaf - Aufwärmtour. Kurz und knackig (denn wir schlafen gleich ein)

Handtuchbreiter Singletrail (6 km lang) - Auffahrten mit 16% Steigung - Superflowige Downhills, tolle Aussichten.

Bilder in meinem Album

Mehr folgt morgen

Gruß aus Italien

Daniela, Lutz, Pascal und Markus


----------



## rpo35 (9. Mai 2009)

Schau ich mir direkt an!! Viel Spaß euch da unten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (9. Mai 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> ... Bilder in meinem Album ...



Très chic!!!!

Da könnte ich mir glatt das MTB-fahren wieder angewöhnen 

btw. heute war Eifel Extreme Run. Bin ganz zufrieden mit meiner Leistung, wenn man die Umstände bedenkt. Habe auch den Kollegen Dirk S. getroffen. Er läuft auch noch?!/wieder?!


----------



## GeJott (10. Mai 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> ......
> Bilder in meinem Album
> 
> ........




Sehr fein

Die haben ja sogar einen Hasselbachgraben da unten. 






Wünsche Euch noch viel Spass da unten.

Gerd


----------



## talybont (10. Mai 2009)

sieht verdächtig nach Sonnenberg aus ;-)
Auffahrt über Asphalt nach St. Martin und dann den Hammertrail runter, oder? Einfach nur genial.

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (10. Mai 2009)

Tag 2: Tannenzapfenschmarrn

Erstens: Wo ist der Fehler in diesem Bild?






Heute ging es hoch zur Marzoner Alm, wo wir mit leckerem Kaiserschmarrn unsere Akkus wieder aufluden. Bergab führte uns unser Weg über den Tannenzapfentrail; Highspeed über schönsten Waldboden.





Ansonsten geht es uns sehr gut - Hotel 1a - super Service, spitzenmäßiges Essen.

Morgen steht Techniktraining an.

Fotos in meinem Album.

Grüße


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (10. Mai 2009)

talybont schrieb:


> sieht verdächtig nach Sonnenberg aus ;-)
> Auffahrt über Asphalt nach St. Martin und dann den Hammertrail runter, oder? Einfach nur genial.
> 
> Gruß,
> Armin



JAAAAAA


----------



## XCRacer (10. Mai 2009)

Fehler gefunden! Pascal hat keinen Teller


----------



## SteveMcQueen (10. Mai 2009)

Genau, alle essen, außer Pascal. Befremdlich.


Tut mir leid im Hungerast hinter euch hinterher getrötet zu sein. War aber trotz der weichen Beine eine schöne Tour. Vielen Dank fürs Anschieben und diesen unendlich leckeren Powerbar. Bin dann ganz gemütlich nach Hause gerollt.
(Hätte mich schon eher bemerkbar gemacht; meine Verbindung war heute gestört)


----------



## XCRacer (10. Mai 2009)

Hier noch, extra für Pascal, der Bericht zur heutigen Rennradtour 
http://rene-xcracer.blogspot.com/2009/05/dreilandertour-d-b-nl-mit-dem-rennrad.html


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (10. Mai 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Fehler gefunden! Pascal hat keinen Teller



Rischtisch,

aber man muss erklärend hinzufügen: Er hat auf seinen zweiten Teller gewartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (11. Mai 2009)

SteveMcQueen schrieb:


> ...Tut mir leid im Hungerast hinter euch hinterher getrötet zu sein. ...



Mach Dir nichts draus, ich mußte in Aachen Stefan und René ziehen lassen und mir an der Tanke Strangenhäuschen erstmal 2 Dosen Cola und 2 Mars in mich reindrücken. 

War aber trotz allem eine sehr schöne Tour.


----------



## Jule (11. Mai 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Mach Dir nichts draus, ich mußte in Aachen Stefan und René ziehen lassen und mir an der Tanke Strangenhäuschen erstmal 2 Dosen Cola und 2 Mars in mich reindrücken.


Och herm, warum habt ihr denn alle nix gesagt? Wir hatten noch Riegel übrig...



burns68 schrieb:


> War aber trotz allem eine sehr schöne Tour.


Fand' ich auch! 
Wann fahren wir in die Ardennen?


----------



## rpo35 (11. Mai 2009)

Hm, bei Stephan hab' ich es ja gemerkt bzw. er hat's ja auch gesagt. In Bella Italia etwas zuviel Pasta und zu wenig Sport und dann noch 'nen schlechten Tag, aber in 2-3 Wochen ist der wieder der "Alte".

Bei Olli ist mir, bis auf dauerhaftes Grinsen, nichts aussergewöhnliches aufgefallen.

Und das zeitliche Limit kam nicht von mir 

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (11. Mai 2009)

http://www.rennrad-news.de


----------



## rpo35 (11. Mai 2009)

^Bist ja nur neidisch


----------



## XCRacer (11. Mai 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (11. Mai 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Bei Olli ist mir, bis auf dauerhaftes Grinsen, nichts aussergewöhnliches aufgefallen.
> 
> Und das zeitliche Limit kam nicht von mir



Das KO kam ziemlich schnell, kurz nach dem wir uns getrennt haben, René hat mir noch nen Riegel angeboten, aber ich habe gedacht dass ich es noch bis nach Hause schaffen würde. Aber dann ....

Zeit-Limit? Meine Mutter war schon sauer! Aber als ich Ihr den Tacho mit den 130 km gezeigt habe, war sie mächtig stolz auf mich! Und konnte vor der Familie ein weinig angeben.


----------



## carboni2 (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo Ombas,

ich habe mich für den Schinderhannes (Halbmarathon) nächsten Sonntag angemeldet. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit der Veranstaltung? Z.B. Hardtail oder Fully; reicht die angebotene Verpflegung/Getränke etc.

Ich wäre für ein paar Tipps dankbar. 

Gruß
Christoph


P.S.: Es ist das erste Mal, dass ich mich zu so etwas hinreißen lasse!


----------



## XCRacer (11. Mai 2009)

Hängt von deinen Zielen ab 


carboni2 schrieb:


> Z.B. Hardtail oder Fully


Es reicht sicherlich ein Hardtail. Trails sind vorhanden, aber es überwiegen die Waldautobahnen. Kommt aber darauf an, was zu zur Auswahl hast.


> reicht die angebotene Verpflegung/Getränke etc.


Wenn du an jeder Verpflegung anhalten möchtest, reicht diese aus. Es sei denn, du bist besonders wählerisch, oder dein Magen reagiert empfindlich. Grundsätzlich würde ich im Zweifelsfall immer ein oder zwei Riegel im Trikot haben.


----------



## carboni2 (11. Mai 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hängt von deinen Zielen ab
> 
> Mein Ziel ist olympisch mit der Nebenbedingung Ankommen.
> 
> ...



Mein Magen ist sensibel wie eine Mülltonne - aber ich verschwende Energie wie eine alte Dampflok - also 2-3 Riegel im Trikot.

Danke für die Tipps.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## HolyBen (11. Mai 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> http://www.rennrad-news.de



Hmmm, habe mir schon überlegt, ob wir die Omerbachseite nicht überwiegend dem Rennradsport widmen sollen.

Immer mehr von uns finden ja Gefallen am richtigen Radsport.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (11. Mai 2009)

Tag 3  Make my day oder der böse St. Martin

Heute morgen stand Techniktraining mit MTB-Guru Matze auf dem Programm  http://www.bikeschule.it/# 




Er zeigte uns neue Tipps und Tricks  Fahrtechnikkurs 1-4 wurde direkt übersprungen es ging direkt ins Eingemachte. Spitzkehren bergauf (ganz heisser Tipp bei Linkskurven die Nase mit der rechten Hand putzen). 
Matze machte es soviel Spass, dass er uns feinste Singletrails und Downhills präsentierte. 





Gegen Mittag Cappuccino-Pause  Daniela und Lutz verabschiedeten sich zum kulturellen Ausflug nach Merano. Pascal und Markus zogen es vor bei Matze zu bleiben um noch einige Trails unter die Stollen zu nehmen.

Teil 2 des Tages  Sundowner mit Guide Chris.





Mit  der Gondel bis St. Martin und von dort abwärts  48 min. absoluter Downhill Wahnsinn. Wir bemühen uns jetzt noch das Lachen aus unserem Gesicht zu bekommen.

Und jetzt Ihr Rennradlurche: Soviel Spaß hättet Ihr mit Sicherheit nicht.

Morgen geht es hierhin: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n46SyUH89MI"]YouTube - Latsch Downhill Video[/ame]

weiter Fotos im Albun


----------



## rpo35 (11. Mai 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> ...Mit  der Gondel bis St. Martin...


Aha, so tief gesunken seid ihr schon!? 

@Christoph: Ein Fully braucht kein Schwein  nimm zur Not Carbon


----------



## Bagatellschaden (12. Mai 2009)

@Dusty Bottoms: Geil, geil, geil! Ich bin hier vor dem Monitor die Kurven mitgefahren, glaube ich. Endlich mal Leutz' hier, die Mountainbike fahren


----------



## carboni2 (12. Mai 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Aha, so tief gesunken seid ihr schon!?
> 
> @Christoph: Ein Fully braucht kein Schwein  nimm zur Not Carbon




Ja, ich werde die Kohle nochmal ausfahren. Mal sehen, was mein Rücken dazu sagt.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (12. Mai 2009)

Vinschgau Tag 4 - Vier Gewinnt 





Heute wie gestern gepostet - sind wir den Downhill vom youtube video gefahren (Trail No. 4) - nur um einiges langsamer als die Cracks - was im Video als sehr flowig und schnell rüberkam, entpuppte sich doch als höchstanspruchsvoller Trail, verwurzelt und verblockt.





Daher unser höchster Respekt vor diesen Jungs.
Spaß gemacht hat es, aber ohne Ende.

Und zum guten Schluss - Unser Hotel Obermoosburg, Goldrain (Latsch) http://www.obermoosburg.it/

Besser hätten wir es nicht antreffen können. Angefangen beim hervorragenden Frühstücksbuffet, Wirt Roland stellt uns GPS-Gerät und Tourentipps zur Verfügung, bei besonderen Anliegen telefoniert er direkt mit den ortsansässigen Bikeguides. Unsere verschwitzen Klamotten werden gewaschen (um 17.00 h abgegeben und um 20.00 h fertiggewaschen und getrocknet zurück) - UND das Essen besteht aus 5 superleckeren Gängen. Also wenn Ihr hier Urlaub machen wollt ist das die erste Adresse.

Gruss

Daniela, Lutz, Markus und Pascal

Fotos im Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (12. Mai 2009)

Ah, wieder Neues von den Protektorenpussies 
Schöne Äktschnbilder


----------



## rpo35 (12. Mai 2009)

Mit den Freiluftduschen im Vinschgau hab' ich auch schon Bekannschaft gemacht


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (13. Mai 2009)

Vinschgau Tag 5 - Zugtrail

Heute sind wir die geführte Tour "Zugtrail" von Vinschgaubike.com gefahren.
Guide war Chris, der Pascal und Markus schon sicher von St. Martin ins Tal geführt hat.





Nach 25 km Bikeshuttle ging es ersteinmal 200 HM das Tal hinauf zum Eintstieg - danach nur noch Handtuchbreiter-Singletrail-Spass teils mit Hasselbachähnlichen Waalwegen (Hasselbach ist ein Schei$$dreck dagegen)





bis zum unserem Zielort Goldrain.

Zum Abschluss durfte ein gemeinsames Bierchen nicht fehlen





P.S. GeJott --> buchen !!!  www.obermoosburg.it 

Fotos im Album!!

VdR!!


----------



## XCRacer (13. Mai 2009)

Hach! Ihr habt's gut


----------



## rpo35 (13. Mai 2009)

Geile Bilder! Aber für 25km shutteln? Nä wat seid ihr verweichlicht. Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum das dieses Jahr nix mit 'nem ordentlichen Bootcamp wird - ihr habt alle bammel


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (13. Mai 2009)




----------



## Cheng (14. Mai 2009)

Termin für Samstag!
Bezeichnen würde ich die Tour als Ausdauer-Einsteiger-Runde. Das Tempo bestimmt der Langsamste und ich!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (14. Mai 2009)

Tag 6  Protektorenpussies lassen sich heute nicht shutteln 





Heute per Beinkraft auf 2000 m Höhe zum Dolomitenblick  vorab natürlich den obligatorischen Kaiserschmarrn gegessen.

Protektoren an und dann abwärts nach Goldrain  1300 HM Singletrailsinkflug.





Den hervorragenden Track haben wir Roland und Matze zu verdanken, die diesen gestern Abend  exta für uns zusammengestellt haben. Nochmal DANKE dafür.

Und morgen werden zum kröneneden Urlaubsabschluss 3500 Tiefenmeter vernichtet  und dafür lassen wir uns shutteln.

Fotos: wie immer


----------



## XCRacer (14. Mai 2009)

Wie immer "ein Traum" 
Viel Spaß morgen und kommt gut heim !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## celle (15. Mai 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> Termin für Samstag!
> Bezeichnen würde ich die Tour als Ausdauer-Einsteiger-Runde. Das Tempo bestimmt der Langsamste und ich!



Ich komme auch mit
11:15 am Omerbach?

Gruss
Celle


----------



## niki-2 (15. Mai 2009)

celle schrieb:


> Ich komme auch mit
> 11:15 am Omerbach?
> 
> Gruss
> Celle



Komme nicht mit, da wir Schulfest haben!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (15. Mai 2009)

11:15 Omerbach geht auch, abder denkst dran es wird wirklichgemütlich es fahren Einsteiger mit!


----------



## burns68 (15. Mai 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> 11:15 Omerbach geht auch, abder denkst dran es wird wirklichgemütlich es fahren Einsteiger mit!



Kommt "Elke" etwa wieder mit?????


----------



## celle (15. Mai 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> 11:15 Omerbach geht auch, abder denkst dran es wird wirklichgemütlich es fahren Einsteiger mit!



Je langsamer, umso besser! 
Ich geh heute Abend noch ein Bierchen trinken (oder auch zwei oder drei)


----------



## Cheng (15. Mai 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Kommt "Elke" etwa wieder mit?????



Jo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty Bottoms (15. Mai 2009)

Vinschgau Tag 7 - Downhill Mania.

Kurz die Fakten: 3x Shutteln - 3200 Tiefenmeter - 37 km - genau das Richtige für Protektorenpussies.

Geguidet von Chris von http://www.vinschgaubike.com/ (zum dritten Male in dieser Woche) - starteten Lutz, Pascal und Markus um 09.30 ab Gondelstation Latsch. zur Info die Bahn nimmt nur Bikes mit bei geguideten Touren durch vinschgaubike.com, ansonsten heißt es hochstrampeln bis St. Martin. 













Daniela fuhr mit Matze, dessen Trailzaubertour - zum Mittagessen haben wir uns alle im Bruggenwirt getroffen





 - nach dieser Stärkung ging es dann wieder zum Finalen Downhillfest per Gondel nach St. Martin.





Alles in allem - PERFEKT.

Zusammenfassend:

7 Tage Bikeurlaub vom Feinsten - keinen Tropfen Regen, perfekter Service durch unseren Wirt Roland und das Team von Vinschgaubike.com.
Unbeschreiblich schöne Trails in schönster Landschaft

Wir kommen auf jeden Fall wieder.

Daniela, Lutz, Pascal und Markus


----------



## talybont (15. Mai 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Vinschgau Tag 7 - Downhill Mania.
> 
> Kurz die Fakten: 3x Shutteln - 3200 Tiefenmeter - 37 km - genau das Richtige für Protektorenpussies.
> die Bahn nimmt nur Bikes mit bei geguideten Touren durch vinschgaubike.com, ansonsten heißt es hochstrampeln bis St. Martin.


Dieser Berg ist echt einer der schönsten überhaupt. Traumhafte Abfahrten, nur wir sind da hochgekurbelt. Macht aber auch Spass, eine richtige Asphaltschlacht ;-)


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (15. Mai 2009)

hier was zu lachen


----------



## rpo35 (15. Mai 2009)




----------



## XCRacer (16. Mai 2009)

Ich versuche gleich pünktlich an einen der beiden Treffs zu sein. Falls nicht, nicht warten. Ich finde euch schon


----------



## commencal blanc (16. Mai 2009)

Servus,
komme gleich mal kurz zum Omerbach und radel ein paar Meter mit euch mit.
Schwesterchen feiert heute 18. - man bin ich alt. 
Werde also irgendwann abdrehen

bis gleich


----------



## XCRacer (16. Mai 2009)

16.05.09 - Kapellchen Obermaubach
Bericht mit Bildern und GPS-Track !

Hab euch irgendwie am Abzweig Zechenstraße verloren. Sind doch alle über die Ampel gekommen, oder? Habt ihr gedreht und seit direkt über Zechenstraße zum Markt gefahren?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Mai 2009)

Moinsen Leute,

war heute ohne Visum im Omabanienland unterwegs. Schön habt ihr's da oben. Hoffe ihr nehmt's mir nich krumm  TOUR


----------



## XCRacer (16. Mai 2009)

> ...feinen Dresbachtrail unter die Stollen. Udo machte zunächst noch kurz ein Zugfestigkeitstest am Stacheldraht


Den Dresbachtrail haben wir heute gemieden 


> Trail am Thönbach an. Der war teilweise sehr mit Ginster zugewuchert so das man keine drei Meter weit sehen konnte. Auf einer Wurzel machte ich dann auch mal den Abgang


Darum sind wir den nicht gefahren. Die Wurzel kenne ich übrigens 

Unsere Strecken haben sich überschnitten, aber ich glaube nicht, dass wir uns gesehen haben.

Komme mir bei Gelegenheit die Maut abholen


----------



## burns68 (16. Mai 2009)

Meine Bilder!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/17519


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (17. Mai 2009)

Die Protektorenpussies sind zurück. 

Ich hab noch mal die besten Bilder von meiner Kamera in mein Album hochgeladen.
Später wird es vielleicht auch noch einen Zusammenschnitt der Video-Sequenzen geben.


----------



## rollerhotte (18. Mai 2009)

.


----------



## rollerhotte (18. Mai 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Die Protektorenpussies sind zurück.
> 
> Ich hab noch mal die besten Bilder von meiner Kamera in mein Album hochgeladen.
> Später wird es vielleicht auch noch einen Zusammenschnitt der Video-Sequenzen geben.



na das war ja eine nette Woche, habe eure Tagesberichte leider erst heute komprimiert lesen können - ICH musste letzet Woche am A.d.W Zollkacke büffeln und hatte keine Zeit für garnichts.... ABER ich habs euch gegönnt!!! C.U. dann vielleicht noch mal im Wurmtal... 

da Speciihotte


----------



## Jule (18. Mai 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Die Protektorenpussies sind zurück.


Oooohhhh, wie schöööön!!!




Müssen wir unsere geheimen Neigungen jetzt wieder unterdrücken und unsere Renner wegpacken?


----------



## rpo35 (19. Mai 2009)

Jule schrieb:


> ...Müssen wir unsere geheimen Neigungen jetzt wieder unterdrücken und unsere Renner wegpacken?


Nixda


----------



## PacMan (19. Mai 2009)

Jule schrieb:


> Müssen wir unsere geheimen Neigungen jetzt wieder unterdrücken und unsere Renner wegpacken?


Naja, vielleicht gelegentlich mal.


----------



## XCRacer (19. Mai 2009)

KÃ¶nnte Werbung von H&S sein 

*St. Vith/Belgien: ErhÃ¶hte Radon-Werte in Ostbelgien*

 			In den ostbelgischen Eifelgemeinden ist die Radonbelastung in WohnhÃ¤usern zu hoch. Das hat eine Untersuchung der Agentur fÃ¼r nukleare Kontrolle ergeben. Radon ist ein radioaktives Gas, das vor allem in lehmhaltigen BÃ¶den und in SchieferbÃ¶den natÃ¼rlich vorkommt. Das Problem in Ostbelgien ist aber die Menge von Radon in HÃ¤usern. In St.Vith, BÃ¼tgenbach, Malmedy und Stavelot sind insgesamt 564 HÃ¤user auf Radonbelastung untersucht worden. Dazu Ã¶ffentliche GebÃ¤ude und Ãmter. Das Resultat: Rund ein Drittel weist eine Radonbelastung von mehr als 200 Becquerel pro Kubikmeter Raumluft auf. Das ist deutlich mehr als der als normal geltende Durchschnittwert von 50 bis 100 Becquerel. In 14 Prozent der HÃ¤user wurden sogar mehr als 400 Becquerel gemessen â dort muss jetzt dringend saniert werden. Radon steht im Verdacht, Lungenkrebs hervorzurufen, wenn Bewohner den Radongasen lange Zeit ausgesetzt sind.


www.wdr.de


----------



## rpo35 (19. Mai 2009)

Jetzt klar, warum ich mich verpisst habe?


----------



## XCRacer (19. Mai 2009)

Also der Dieter und ich, wir sind jetzt für ein paar Tage weg. Er hat im Nordschwarzwald was zu erledigen und ist so lieb und nimmt mich mit. Natürlich haben wir unsere Bikes dabei. Bis Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (19. Mai 2009)

Viel Spaß euch beiden! Fahrt doch durch bis zum Vinschgau. Ist doch nicht mehr weit von dort aus.


----------



## Cheng (19. Mai 2009)

viel Spaß und kommt gesund wieder!

Hier kommt man ja aus dem Neid gar nicht mehr raus, außer es geht ums Rennrad-fahren


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (20. Mai 2009)

Gute Reise Ihr beiden - kommt gesund zurück!


----------



## SteveMcQueen (20. Mai 2009)

So langsam kommen die Ombas gut rum
Mallorca, Vinschgau, Schwarzwald. Nicht schlecht.
Der Reisereport von Dusty hat mir sehr gut gefallen und Lust auf mehr gemacht.
Gute Reise und happy trails, Ren'e und Dieter.


----------



## Jule (20. Mai 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hier kommt man ja aus dem Neid gar nicht mehr raus, außer es geht ums Rennrad-fahren


 
Hey, ich hab' schon wieder ein neues Spielzeug: Es trainiert das Gleichgewicht, macht blaue Flecken und heißt "Kris". 

@René und Dieter: Viel Spaß und grüßt mir den Schwarzwald!


----------



## burns68 (20. Mai 2009)

Gehen wir am WE biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## celle (20. Mai 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Gehen wir am WE biken?



Ich könnte am Samstag bis 14:30 und Sonntag den ganzen Tag.


----------



## PacMan (20. Mai 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Gehen wir am WE biken?


Nur wenn ich meine Protektoren anziehen darf.


----------



## kurzer37 (21. Mai 2009)

celle schrieb:


> Ich könnte am Samstag bis 14:30 und Sonntag den ganzen Tag.


 

Ich werde ab 15 Uhr eine Runde fahren weil ich Nachtschicht habe.Also falls jemand zwei Stunden gemütlich fahren möchte melden.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## burns68 (21. Mai 2009)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Ich werde ab 15 Uhr eine Runde fahren weil ich Nachtschicht habe.Also falls jemand zwei Stunden gemütlich fahren möchte melden.
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Heute?


----------



## kurzer37 (21. Mai 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Heute?


 

am Samstag , heute muß ich auf Nachtschicht.Und war schon 10 km laufen.


----------



## PacMan (22. Mai 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Gehen wir am WE biken?


Ja!
Hab jetzt mal Samstag, 12 Uhr als Startzeit ins Auge gefasst. Wohin es gehen soll, hängt davon ab, wie weit ihr fahren wollt. Ich hätte da aber schon ein paar Ideen.

Eintragen, aber flott! Bitte.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (22. Mai 2009)

bin dabei, du alte Protektorenpussy!


----------



## PacMan (22. Mai 2009)

Bin vorher beim Zaffer. Wenn sonst niemand mit will, können wir uns meinetwegen auch dort treffen und direkt losfahren, wenn ich fertig bin.


----------



## burns68 (22. Mai 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Bin vorher beim Zaffer. Wenn sonst niemand mit will, können wir uns meinetwegen auch dort treffen und direkt losfahren, wenn ich fertig bin.



Ich brauche noch ein paar Riegel und wollte mir noch mal ne Hose amschauen gehen! Treffen uns beim Xaver!


----------



## benito (23. Mai 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Bin vorher beim Zaffer. Wenn sonst niemand mit will, können wir uns meinetwegen auch dort treffen und direkt losfahren, wenn ich fertig bin.



Morgen

Bin so gegen 11:45-12:00 Uhr bei Zaffer.

Gruß  Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (23. Mai 2009)

benito schrieb:


> Morgen
> Bin so gegen 11:45-12:00 Uhr bei Zaffer.
> Gruß  Bernd


Alles klar. Bis gleich!


----------



## GeJott (23. Mai 2009)

Hi Pascal,

Kommt Ihr irgendwo in der Nähe von Mausbach, Vicht , Gressenich vorbei ?
Würde dann zumindest ein Stück mit Euch fahren. Zeitlich müsste das ja dann gegen 12:30 - 12:45 sein.

Gerd


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (23. Mai 2009)

Hi Gerd,

Pascal ist bestimmt schon unterwegs zum Xaver, ich sag aber mal, das wir zu dem Zeitpunkt an der Pizzeria sein werden.

Bis Gleich

Gruss
Markus


----------



## XCRacer (23. Mai 2009)

Wir sind wieder da!


----------



## niki-2 (23. Mai 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder da!



Cooler Bericht und schnell wie die Feuerwehr!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## GeJott (23. Mai 2009)

Hier noch schnell das High Speed Video von Mr. Nobreak Pacman:



Die wenigen restlichen Bilder liegen in meinem Album


Bis demnächst

Gerd


----------



## AC-Stef (23. Mai 2009)

wow klasse Haltungsnote 

wo ist die geile  Abfahrt denn ??


----------



## PacMan (24. Mai 2009)

Danke für's prompte Hochladen, Gerd!
Meine Bilder und ein Bericht kommen dann morgen abend.

Die Abfahrt ist im Vichtbachtal bei Mulartshütte.


----------



## commencal blanc (24. Mai 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder da!



Klingt gut 
Bin mal von Pforzheim bis Freudenstadt den Bike Crossing gefahren.
120Km und 2000hm aber einfach nur langweilig.
Da habt ihr es wohl besser gemacht. 

Guts Nächtle und bis bald.
Bin am Pfingstwochenende wohl schon wieder da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (24. Mai 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Meine Bilder und ein Bericht kommen dann morgen abend.


Sorry, bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen. Gibt daher doch keinen Bericht, sondern nur die Bilder von Olli's Testfahrt.


----------



## rollerhotte (25. Mai 2009)

... und das alles OHNE Protektoren...


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (25. Mai 2009)

... braucht man hier nicht


----------



## rollerhotte (25. Mai 2009)

Teufelskerle


----------



## commencal blanc (29. Mai 2009)

Servus,

keine Pfingsttouren geplant?
Bin am WE in der Heimat.

Viele Grüße - noch ausm Schwobeländle -
Patrick


----------



## PacMan (30. Mai 2009)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> keine Pfingsttouren geplant?


René und ich sind bei der Saarschleife.
Aber es fährt bestimmt sonst noch jemand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (1. Juni 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> René und ich sind bei der Saarschleife.
> Aber es fährt bestimmt sonst noch jemand.



Ja Mädels, wasn los?
Bin Samstag alleine geradelt - werd mich gleich auch nochmal aufs Rad schwingen, wenn noch jemand Lust hat...?

VG
Patrick


----------



## PacMan (1. Juni 2009)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Ja Mädels, wasn los?


Tja, keine Ahnung was hier los war. Im Saarland haben wir jedenfalls gerockt. 
Hier der Bericht vom Wochenende.


----------



## commencal blanc (2. Juni 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Tja, keine Ahnung was hier los war. Im Saarland haben wir jedenfalls gerockt.
> Hier der Bericht vom Wochenende.



Schön schauts aus! Neidisch bin 
Heute Abend ist bei mir Abreise - dann beim nächsten Mal wieder - dann hab ich sogar ein Omba Trikot 

Tschöööööööö


----------



## bladerunner (2. Juni 2009)

Wer hat denn Lust an diesem Event am 09. August teilzunehmen??


*SIGMA Sport Bike Marathon / Neustadt a.d. Weinstraße*


Ich hab mir schon die Startnummer 1009  für die Kurzdistanz 31 km / 700 Hm reserviert. 


Gratulation an Pascal und Rene






* Gas Gas Gas egal ob trocken oder nass.....*


----------



## SteveMcQueen (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo allerseits.

Da kann ich nur Ren'e und Pascal zustimmen. Die Luxemburgische Schweiz ist ein gelungenes Fleckchen Erde zum biken. Ich war von Donnerstag bis Sonntag dort. 
Da für Montag Regen gemeldet war und sich durch Pfingsten so einige Wanderer auf den Wegen tummelten, machte ich mich nach vier wunderschönen, traillastigen Touren auf die Rückfahrt.

So wie ich das auf euren Bildern  gesehen hab, seid ihr vermutlich in der Nähe von Echternach Richtung Larochette oder Heffingen eine Tour gefahren. Seid ihr durch den Gorges du Loup (Wolfsschlucht) gekommen?

Wie schauts eigentlich morgen mit ner Tour aus?


----------



## Cheng (5. Juni 2009)

SteveMcQueen schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich morgen mit ner Tour aus?



muss morgen leider den ganzen Tag arbeiten!


----------



## bladerunner (5. Juni 2009)

Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *SteveMcQueen* 

 
_Wie schauts eigentlich morgen mit ner Tour aus?_


Pascal hatte glaub ich was geplant....


----------



## PacMan (5. Juni 2009)

bladerunner schrieb:


> Pascal hatte glaub ich was geplant..../QUOTE]
> Ja. Fällt aber leider aus.


----------



## bladerunner (7. Juni 2009)

Wer hat denn morgen Vormittag Lust und Zeit ein paar Kilometer zu schrauben, Tour mit viel Kilometern und Höhenmetern?

Beste Grüße
bladerunner 



*Wer morgens nicht mehr weiter weiß, bekommt Dekubitus am Steiß*


----------



## Cheng (8. Juni 2009)

Heiße Trikotware eingetroffen!

Abholung nur nach Terminabsprache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (8. Juni 2009)

Braucht die hier noch jemand?


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juni 2009)

Bootcamprunde Tag 1 - jetzt aber schnell eintragen


----------



## niki-2 (8. Juni 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Bootcamprunde Tag 1 - jetzt aber schnell eintragen



Anreise mit Auto oder mit dem Bike?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (8. Juni 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Anreise mit Auto oder mit dem Bike?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dieter



ich werde irgendwie mit dem Auto dahin kommen!


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juni 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Anreise mit Auto oder mit dem Bike?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dieter


Das muß jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich komme mit dem Radl hoch


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juni 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> ich werde irgendwie mit dem Auto dahin kommen!


Vergiss deinen Helm nicht. Kann dir keinen Ersatz bieten 
Dieter: SCHUHE


----------



## niki-2 (8. Juni 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Vergiss deinen Helm nicht. Kann dir keinen Ersatz bieten
> Dieter: SCHUHE



Schuhe sind jetzt immer als erstes im Auto

Wenn noch jemand mitfährt würde ich eventuell mit dem Bike anreisen!


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juni 2009)

Bei Regen könnten wir ja noch auf Freitag ausweichen. Da sieht's wieder besser aus! Das werde ich dann hier verkünden!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (8. Juni 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Schuhe sind jetzt immer als erstes im Auto
> 
> Wenn noch jemand mitfährt würde ich eventuell mit dem Bike anreisen!



mmhh, auf wieviel km kämen wir denn dann so geschätzt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (8. Juni 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> mmhh, auf wieviel km kämen wir denn dann so geschätzt???



ca. 130 bis 140 km. Stimmt ist dann ein wenig weit!

Denke fahre dann auch mit dem Auto!!

Bin natürlich dann auch Freitag dabei, denn einigermaßen Wetter sollte schon sein!


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juni 2009)

Sind doch sicher 25 bis Roetgen! Macht also ca. 95 plus nochmal 25 zurück nach E-Weiler. Alter Verwalter


----------



## rpo35 (10. Juni 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Bootcamprunde Tag 1 - jetzt aber schnell eintragen


*
Achtung:* Habe die Tour soeben aufgrund der Wetteraussichten auf Freitag verlegt! Das Rurtal macht bei Regen ziemlich wenig Spaß.


----------



## SteveMcQueen (10. Juni 2009)

Recht hoast! Schade, am Freitag habe ich ein AC zwecks neuer Stelle. Aber am Samstag geht das Bootcamp doch weiter?


----------



## XCRacer (10. Juni 2009)

Jetzt wdr gucken !

*Mit dem Mountainbike an die Weltspitze? - *Der 23-jährige Robert Mennen fährt für den BSV Hürtgenwald. In den letzten Monaten zeigt die Formkurve des jungen Mannes, der an der RWTH Aachen BWL studiert, steil nach oben. In der Bundesliga gehört er zu den Spitzenfahrern. Inzwischen fährt er auch Weltcuprennen.


----------



## rpo35 (10. Juni 2009)

Konnte eben noch das Hinterrad sehen 
Kann man sich aber spätestens morgen nochmal im Internet ansehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (10. Juni 2009)

... und zwar hier: http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/rueckschau/lokalzeit_aachen.xml

Frag mich grad', wo die gefahren sind ???


----------



## rpo35 (10. Juni 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ... und zwar hier: http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/rueckschau/lokalzeit_aachen.xml
> 
> Frag mich grad', wo die gefahren sind ???


Meinst du das Worldcup-Rennen?


----------



## bladerunner (10. Juni 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ... und zwar hier: http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/rueckschau/lokalzeit_aachen.xml
> 
> Frag mich grad', wo die gefahren sind ???





Robert Mennen beim MTB Weltcup in Afrika "38 er "


----------



## XCRacer (10. Juni 2009)

Ich meine, da wo die Aufnahmen gemacht wurden !


----------



## talybont (10. Juni 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich meine, da wo die Aufnahmen gemacht wurden !


Also wenn Ihr dass nicht wisst, wer dann?


----------



## rpo35 (11. Juni 2009)

Da, wo's nicht erlaubt ist


----------



## rpo35 (11. Juni 2009)

Oh mann, Torsten kann nicht, Pascal ist nicht da, die Eifel versäuft - ich schlag 'ne Rennradtour vor


----------



## celle (11. Juni 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Oh mann, Torsten kann nicht, Pascal ist nicht da, die Eifel versäuft - ich schlag 'ne Rennradtour vor



Heute? Dann nimm aber die Schwimmflügelchen mit


----------



## rpo35 (11. Juni 2009)

Nee, für morgen.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (11. Juni 2009)

ich mag mtb fahren und nicht dieses komische andere zeugs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (11. Juni 2009)

Ach stimmt ja. Dich hab' ich ganz vergessen


----------



## SteveMcQueen (14. Juni 2009)

MoinMoin,
das war gestern ein schöner Bootcamptag, auch wenn, oder vielleicht gerade deshalb, er dieses Mal hier in der Region stattfand. 

Ich werde mich heute aber trotzdem aufs Rennrad setzen - bin kaputt von gestern


----------



## Tobsn (14. Juni 2009)

Ein Paar haben die Bilder vom Parallel-Bootcamp schon entdeckt.


----------



## bladerunner (14. Juni 2009)

That's Real Life Baby....................







*Wer morgens länger liegen bleibt, bekommt Dekubitus am Steiß*


----------



## PacMan (15. Juni 2009)

Danke noch mal für die tollen Tage, Tobias!


----------



## Tobsn (15. Juni 2009)

Gern geschehen.


----------



## carboni2 (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo Ombas,

ich plane eine lÃ¤ngere Runde am 27.06. in der Region Grevenbroich. Damit Ihr Mal was anderes seht als Freibiersenke, Deadly Mountains und Co, habe ich mir gedacht, dies hier anzukÃ¼ndigen. Weil die Tour nicht fÃ¼r jeden Biker geeignet ist, ist sie unter

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8572

verdeckt ausgeschieben. WÃ¼rde mich freuen, wenn ein paar von Euch den Weg nach GV fÃ¤nden. Ãbrigens â es gibt dort auch einen Bahnhof ca. 2 km vom Treffpunkt entfernt.

GruÃ aus GV

Christoph


----------



## rpo35 (16. Juni 2009)

Schade, Christoph. Da bin ich im Schwabenland beim AlbExtrem.

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## PacMan (16. Juni 2009)

Ich bin immer für 'ne Abwechslung zu haben. Wenn es sich einrichten lässt, bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni2 (16. Juni 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ich bin immer für 'ne Abwechslung zu haben. Wenn es sich einrichten lässt, bin ich dabei!



Wird bestimmt lustig!


----------



## carboni2 (16. Juni 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Schade, Christoph. Da bin ich im Schwabenland beim AlbExtrem.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Ralph



Schade! Aber AlbExtrem hört sich gut an.


----------



## commencal blanc (17. Juni 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Schade, Christoph. Da bin ich im Schwabenland beim AlbExtrem.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Ralph



Wosn dos?
Wo issen das?


----------



## rpo35 (17. Juni 2009)

Rennradgeschichte. Gehört hier nicht hin. Aber Google hilft


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (17. Juni 2009)

Genau gehört hier nicht hin -

Wen man nicht alles in der Mittagspause durch Düren cruisen sieht - 

Ddddddieter!!!  - Hoffe hast dich nicht zu sehr erschreckt!!


----------



## commencal blanc (17. Juni 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Rennradgeschichte. Gehört hier nicht hin. Aber Google hilft




Hätte ja sein können, dass es was Tolles (also MTB-mäßiges) ist.
Dann wäre mir deine Einschätzung ja mehr wert gewesen als ein Google Ergebnis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty Bottoms (17. Juni 2009)

Lust auf ne spontane FAT? 17.00 h Waldparkplatz


----------



## celle (17. Juni 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Lust auf ne spontane FAT? 17.00 h Waldparkplatz



Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (17. Juni 2009)

prima, mr. burns ist auch am start!


----------



## celle (17. Juni 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> prima, mr. burns ist auch am start!



schön, dann bis gleich!


----------



## burns68 (17. Juni 2009)

Freitag FAT?????

Hier eintragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8583


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (17. Juni 2009)

dabei!

schön war es heute - tolle tour bis mulartshütte mit feierabend bier in der pizzeria


----------



## rpo35 (17. Juni 2009)

Ihr seid ja wieder richtig aktiv hier!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (17. Juni 2009)

nenn mich nochmal "schwarzmaler"  ;-)


----------



## rpo35 (17. Juni 2009)

Mach ich jetzt öfter ;-)


----------



## celle (17. Juni 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Freitag FAT?????



Und danach auf ein oder zwei Bier zu Willi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (18. Juni 2009)

Hey Markus, alles Gute zum Geburtstag von Jutta, Thorsten und Marie.
Lass Dich reich beschenken!


----------



## celle (18. Juni 2009)

Markus!

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Burzeltag!


----------



## RS-Hunter (18. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen Markus,

alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## rpo35 (18. Juni 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Markus


----------



## burns68 (18. Juni 2009)

*Alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!!!*


----------



## PacMan (18. Juni 2009)

Happy Birthday lieber Parachute-Kollege und Lumpa-Kumpel!


----------



## Jule (18. Juni 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Happy Birthday lieber Parachute-Kollege und Lumpa-Kumpel!


Die blöden Lumpas gibt's ja gar nicht mehr. 



Markus, alles Liebe zum Geburtstag!


----------



## XCRacer (18. Juni 2009)

Alles Gute dem Marküsschen


----------



## rollerhotte (18. Juni 2009)

ein Lied zwo - drei...

Häppi börsdäi tu ju,
Häppi börsdäi tu ju,
Häppi börsdäi lieber Makkkkkkkus
Häppi börsdäi tu ju!



grüsschen 
der hotte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (18. Juni 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Markus.

Was hast Du dir gewünscht ? Ein Rennrad ?


----------



## benito (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo Markus ,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (18. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Glückwünsche liebe Gemeinde.


Gruß
Markus


----------



## niki-2 (18. Juni 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Genau gehört hier nicht hin -
> 
> Wen man nicht alles in der Mittagspause durch Düren cruisen sieht -
> 
> Ddddddieter!!!  - Hoffe hast dich nicht zu sehr erschreckt!!



Hab die Hupe gehört konnte aber nicht ahnen das du das bist!!
Habe dich auch nicht erkannt!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## niki-2 (18. Juni 2009)

Ach ja!!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!! lieber Markus!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## niki-2 (18. Juni 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Freitag FAT?????
> 
> Hier eintragen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8583




Würde gerne mitfahren!!

Kann aber nicht genau sagen ob ich es bis 17.00 Uhr schaffe.
Hab mich mal eingetragen.

Schreib mal wo es in etwa langgeht dann versuche ich zu euch zu finden, falls ich es nicht schaffe!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveMcQueen (18. Juni 2009)

Markus, junges Haus. Den Fallschirm schon gepackt für den heutigen Burzeltag? 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 
 Rock on und leih mir mal bitte den Fallschirm - ich lauf jetzt auf Dächern rum.


----------



## XCRacer (18. Juni 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Würde gerne mitfahren!!


Ich tu' mal mit. Hab diese Woche noch nicht gesportelt


----------



## Cheng (18. Juni 2009)

SteveMcQueen schrieb:


> Rock on und leih mir mal bitte den Fallschirm - ich lauf jetzt auf Dächern rum.




hat das geklappt, wäre toll?


----------



## kurzer37 (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo Markus ,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Handlampe (18. Juni 2009)

Hab doch die letzten Tage des öfteren an die Ombas gedacht. Es gibt ja da ein paar nette Gräben bei euch im Revier, an denen ein paar schöne Trails vorbei gehen. 

Hier im Vinschau gibt es das auch, allerdings im Dutzend und mit wahnsinnigen Aussichten. Ein absolutes Traumrevier...aber wem sag ich das...ein paar von euch waren ja schon hier. Vielleicht kriegt man im nächsten Jahr mal was zusammen hin.


----------



## GeDe (18. Juni 2009)

Besser spät als nie,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Markus.
und immer schön locker bleiben. 
Grüsse 
GeDe


----------



## SteveMcQueen (18. Juni 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> hat das geklappt, wäre toll?



Ja, mache ein einwöchiges Praktikum und dan gehts im August los.


----------



## SteveMcQueen (18. Juni 2009)

Unbedingt Handlampe. Ich komm mir schon wie der Pavlowsche Hund vor. Ich hab hier im Forum diese schönen Aufnahmen gesehen und immer zeitgleich Vinschgau dazu gelesen. Jetzt braucht nur noch einer Vinschgau zu schreiben, und ich fang an zu sabbern.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (18. Juni 2009)

Vinschgau


----------



## rpo35 (18. Juni 2009)

mit G


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty Bottoms (19. Juni 2009)

Olli, können wir den Treffpunkt heute Startanke Dürwiß machen - sonst könnte es zeitlich etwas knapp bei mir werden. Ansonsten viell. 17.30 h Stadtwald?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## burns68 (19. Juni 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Olli, können wir den Treffpunkt heute Startanke Dürwiß machen - sonst könnte es zeitlich etwas knapp bei mir werden. Ansonsten viell. 17.30 h Stadtwald?
> 
> Gruß
> Markus



Dann verschiebe ich es lieber auf 17:30, dann kann Dieter vielleicht doch noch mit!


----------



## celle (19. Juni 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Dann verschiebe ich es lieber auf 17:30...



Ok


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (19. Juni 2009)

Termin für morgen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8597


----------



## rpo35 (19. Juni 2009)

Heute Abend bekommt ihr Besuch aus Hessen


----------



## XCRacer (19. Juni 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> ... 17:30 ...


OK


----------



## Cheng (19. Juni 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Termin für morgen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8597



Schade, muss morgens arbeiten und könnte erst ab 14Uhr für ca, 3-4 Std. !


----------



## SteveMcQueen (19. Juni 2009)

1730h am Waldparkplatz: bin dabei.


----------



## XCRacer (19. Juni 2009)

Bericht zum heutigen Spässgen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bladerunner (19. Juni 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bericht zum heutigen Spässgen !




Der Rene, immer schnell wie die Feuerwehr, hoffe Ihr seit gut Daheim gelandet, hat wieder echt Spass gemacht. 

Beste Grüße
Udo


*
Wer morgens länger liegen bleibt, bekommt Dekubitus am Steiß*


----------



## rpo35 (20. Juni 2009)

bladerunner schrieb:


> Der Rene, immer schnell wie die Feuerwehr,...


Jedenfalls schneller als unser Schwarzmaler


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (20. Juni 2009)

wie ich schon sagte: Alles Schattierungen von Grau ***flöööt****


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (20. Juni 2009)

Wetter ist zu bescheiden, habe den Termin rausgenommen, viell. gehe ich heute nachmittag etwas fahren.

Markus


----------



## kurzer37 (20. Juni 2009)

Habt ihr das hier gehört?
*Schwerer Sturz*


*Nach Fahrradsturz in Lebensgefahr*

Erstellt 18.06.09, 14:42h, aktualisiert 18.06.09, 14:52h
*Am Mittwochabend erlitt ein 42 Jahre alter Radfahrer in einem Waldstück bei Raffelsbrand in der Gemeinde Hürtgenwald lebensbedrohliche Verletzungen. Der Mann wurde mit dem Rettungshubschrauber in ein Krankenhaus transportiert.*



 



Bei einem Unfall wurde ein Radfahrer schwer verletzt. (Archivbild: dpa)



 



Bei einem Unfall wurde ein Radfahrer schwer verletzt. (Archivbild: dpa)



Hürtgenwald - Am Mittwochabend erlitt ein 42 Jahre alter Radfahrer in einem Waldstück bei Raffelsbrand in der Gemeinde Hürtgenwald (Kreis Düen) lebensbedrohliche Verletzungen. Die genauen Umstände zum Unfallgeschehen sind noch unklar. In der Nähe des Jugendwaldheims war der in Stolberg wohnhafte 42-Jährige zusammen mit einem 36 Jahre alten Freund, ebenfalls aus Stolberg, auf einer Radtour im Hürtgenwald unterwegs. Aus derzeit unbekannten Gründen war der Verletzte auf dem leicht abschüssigen Splittweg zu Fall gekommen und hatte sich dabei, trotz Helm, schwerwiegende Verletzungen zugezogen. Sein Begleiter, der in der Notsituation keine Verbindung zum Mobilfunk bekam, begann nach eigener Aussage sofort mit Reanimationsmaßnahmen. Erst ein weiterer Radfahrer, der nach einiger Zeit hinzu gekommen war, konnte später die Rettungsdienste verständigen. Nach notärztlicher Erstversorgung wurde der 42-Jährige durch einen mit eingesetzten Rettungstransporthubschrauber in ein Klinikum transportiert. 


Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (20. Juni 2009)

Thema wurde hier bereits von René gepostet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6034303&postcount=22


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (22. Juni 2009)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand 'ne Mitfahrgelegenheit zum TT-Sommerfest? Würde allerdings auch gerne eine Tour mitfahren.

Ralph


----------



## Cheng (22. Juni 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch jemand 'ne Mitfahrgelegenheit zum TT-Sommerfest? Würde allerdings auch gerne eine Tour mitfahren.
> 
> Ralph




Falls ich alleine fahre kann ich Dich mitnehmen, ansonsten wird es leider nicht gehen!


----------



## rpo35 (22. Juni 2009)

Schauen wir mal. Wenn nicht, ist auch kein Drama ;-)


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (23. Juni 2009)

kleine FAT - so gegen 17.15 h - 17.30 h ex Dürwiß Tanke ??


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> ...ex...


dicht gemacht?


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (23. Juni 2009)

ne sagt man so anstatt "ab" - sorry für die Verwirrung


----------



## bladerunner (23. Juni 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> kleine FAT - so gegen 17.15 h - 17.30 h ex Dürwiß Tanke ??





Hallo Markus,
steht das ex dann für, (exit) bedeutend (Ausgang)spunkt oder für explore?

Kann leider nicht mit, habe Spät.

Beste Grüße Udo 



*Wer morgens länger liegen bleibt, bekommt Dekubitus am Steiß*


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (23. Juni 2009)

nein es heisst einfach nur "ab" - aber jetzt schluss damit, komme mir fast schon vor wie einer von diesen Rennradspammern hier


----------



## burns68 (23. Juni 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> kleine FAT - so gegen 17.15 h - 17.30 h ex Dürwiß Tanke ??



Hätte zwar Zeit, aber AUA!!!


----------



## bladerunner (23. Juni 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Hätte zwar Zeit, aber AUA!!!




Hallo Olli,
immer noch AUA von Fr.FAT?
Gute Besserung.

Gruß
Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> ...komme mir fast schon vor wie einer von diesen Rennradspammern hier


Ey, vor's gesicht ...wie nennt man(n) denn (s)eine Verfloßene, die als Schreibkraft ihre Brötchen verdient hat?


----------



## SteveMcQueen (23. Juni 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Hätte zwar Zeit, aber AUA!!!


 
Das tut immer noch weh? Gute Besserung, Olli.


----------



## XCRacer (23. Juni 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch jemand 'ne Mitfahrgelegenheit zum TT-Sommerfest? Würde allerdings auch gerne eine Tour mitfahren.
> 
> Ralph


Bin beim Grillen dabei, aber nicht zur Tour.


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bin beim Grillen dabei, aber nicht zur Tour.


Ach mir ist das auch alles zuviel Hantier. Ich lass es.


----------



## commencal blanc (23. Juni 2009)

Bin am WE im Lande. 
Omba Tour am Samstag?

@cheng
mit Trikotübergabe?

Grüßle
Patrick


----------



## Cheng (23. Juni 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ach mir ist das auch alles zuviel Hantier. Ich lass es.



was, die Tour dort mit zu fahren oder gar nicht hinfahren? Wäre doch schade.

@CB: Trikot sollte gehen, wenn das Wetter passt bike ich auch!


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> was, die Tour dort mit zu fahren oder gar nicht hinfahren?...


Beides. Man kann nicht überall sein.


----------



## PacMan (23. Juni 2009)

Ich will hin zum Sommerfest (inkl. Tour) und würde mich über 'ne Mitfahrgelegenheit freuen. Dann kann ich nämlich auch 'nen Kartoffelsalat beisteuern.


----------



## bladerunner (23. Juni 2009)

Wo wird gefestet und getourt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (23. Juni 2009)

bladerunner schrieb:


> Wo wird gefestet und getourt?



http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7999


----------



## bladerunner (23. Juni 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7999




Ist klar, hab natürlich Frühschicht. sch....


----------



## XCRacer (24. Juni 2009)

Dem Udo, alias bladerunner, im Namen aller Ombas, alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## SteveMcQueen (24. Juni 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ich will hin zum Sommerfest (inkl. Tour) ...


 
Ich auch. Steuer dann die Fahrt bei.

Alles gute zum Geburtstag, Udo.


----------



## celle (24. Juni 2009)

Udo,

alles Gute zum Burzeltag!

Gruss
Celle


----------



## niki-2 (24. Juni 2009)

auch von mir lieber Udo

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (24. Juni 2009)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Omba Tour am Samstag?


Möchte zeitig los und nicht zu lange radeln, weil ich Abends auf die Drover Heide Fete gehe


----------



## Cheng (24. Juni 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Möchte zeitig los und nicht zu lange radeln, weil ich Abends auf die Drover Heide Fete gehe



wie wäre es gegen 11Uhr, mehr als 4 Std. brauche ich auch nicht!


----------



## niki-2 (24. Juni 2009)

Kann nicht bin arbeiten


----------



## commencal blanc (24. Juni 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> wie wäre es gegen 11Uhr, mehr als 4 Std. brauche ich auch nicht!



Das klingt gut. 
11 Uhr ist human. 4h sind gut, damit ich mich mal ein bißchen auf den Marathon in vier Wochen vorbereitet


----------



## commencal blanc (24. Juni 2009)

Hey Udo, 
auch von mir!


----------



## PacMan (24. Juni 2009)

*I am back!* 

Die letzte drei Wochen war ich ja etwas außer Gefecht gesetzt. Ich konnte bzw. wollte nicht biken (nur für die Pfalz hab ich 'ne Ausnahme gemacht.) Aber inzwischen ist alles wieder im Lot. Nach gestriger Proberunde und heutiger ärztlicher Kontrolle kann ich nun wieder loslegen. 
Bin am Samstag also gerne dabei. 11 Uhr ist super.


----------



## XCRacer (24. Juni 2009)

11 Uhr ist superduper


----------



## commencal blanc (24. Juni 2009)

Wunderbar !
Dann simmer ja schon vier!

Jetzt erstmal die Englisch Prüfung morgen überstehen und gut in den Norden kommen!
Wetter soll ja nicht sooooooo toll werden, aber wann stimmt schon der Wetterdienst....


----------



## Handlampe (24. Juni 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ach mir ist das auch alles zuviel Hantier. Ich lass es.



Wie jetzt


----------



## benito (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo Udo,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. Juni 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie jetzt


Ich würd' ja gern, Uwe. Aber ich bekomme das terminlich wahrscheinlich nicht so hin


----------



## carboni2 (25. Juni 2009)

Hi Pascal,



PacMan schrieb:


> Ich bin immer für 'ne Abwechslung zu haben. Wenn es sich einrichten lässt, bin ich dabei!




hast Du kalte Füße wegen der Tour in GV bekommen? Technk trifft Ausdauer!


----------



## Cheng (25. Juni 2009)

carboni2 schrieb:


> Hi Pascal,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



er hat beides!

mir hast Du zuviel Angst gemacht mit Deiner Tourenbeschreibung!

Omba-Tour am Samstag!!


----------



## PacMan (25. Juni 2009)

carboni2 schrieb:


> Hi Pascal,
> hast Du kalte Füße wegen der Tour in GV bekommen? Technk trifft Ausdauer!


Naja, ich bin jetzt länger nicht gefahren und das Wetter soll auch nicht sooo toll werden. Daher bleibe ich lieber "in der Nähe". Außerdem schien ja sonst niemand Lust zu haben und ich hatte wenig Lust, mich alleine in den Zug zu setzen.

Vielleicht klappt's beim nächsten Mal. Sag auf jeden Fall wieder Bescheid!


----------



## carboni2 (25. Juni 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin jetzt länger nicht gefahren und das Wetter soll auch nicht sooo toll werden. Daher bleibe ich lieber "in der Nähe". Außerdem schien ja sonst niemand Lust zu haben und ich hatte wenig Lust, mich alleine in den Zug zu setzen.
> 
> Vielleicht klappt's beim nächsten Mal. Sag auf jeden Fall wieder Bescheid!



Schade! Nur wenigen Bikern scheint der Mix aus anspruchsvolen Trails und der Länge der Strecke zu behagen.  An einem Stück bin ich die Tour auch noch nicht gefahren und H-P, der eingetragene Mitfahrer, musste reparaturbedingt zwei Wochen pausieren. Aber ich bin zuversichtlich. - auch wegen des Wetters.


----------



## XCRacer (26. Juni 2009)

Hab das mit Grevenbroich total vergessen 
Aber wie schon geschrieben, hab nach hinten raus nicht so viel Zeit. Sollten wir aber auf jeden Fall noch mal anpeilen


----------



## niki-2 (26. Juni 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hab das mit Grevenbroich total vergessen
> Aber wie schon geschrieben, hab nach hinten raus nicht so viel Zeit. Sollten wir aber auf jeden Fall noch mal anpeilen



Gilt für mich auch!!! Muß aber leider arbeiten!!!!

Bis denne

Dieter


----------



## commencal blanc (26. Juni 2009)

Bin im Lande!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8631

Entspricht 11Uhr Tanke wieder 11:15 Omerbach?
Dann stoße ich dort zu euch!


----------



## commencal blanc (26. Juni 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hab das mit Grevenbroich total vergessen
> Aber wie schon geschrieben, hab nach hinten raus nicht so viel Zeit. Sollten wir aber auf jeden Fall noch mal anpeilen



Grevenbroich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (26. Juni 2009)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Grevenbroich?


Carboni2 hatte uns eingeladen...


----------



## benito (27. Juni 2009)

Kann leider nicht mitfahren.(medizinischer Notfall)

Gruß Bernd


----------



## celle (27. Juni 2009)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Entspricht 11Uhr Tanke wieder 11:15 Omerbach?
> Dann stoße ich dort zu euch!



Ich würde dann auch zum Omerbach kommen!

Gruss
Celle


----------



## Cheng (27. Juni 2009)

11:15 Omerbach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PacMan (27. Juni 2009)

Denkt an Regenjacken...
Ich komme auch zum Omerbach.
Bis gleich!


----------



## commencal blanc (27. Juni 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Denkt an Regenjacken...
> Ich komme auch zum Omerbach.
> Bis gleich!



ich habe garkeine Regenjacke....

@cheng 
Wenn du mir das Ombatrikot mibringst, hätte ich immerhin zwei Trikots im Regen.

So, jetzt muss ich aber mal los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (27. Juni 2009)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> ich habe garkeine Regenjacke...


Nimm doch diese schicke Winterjacke...


----------



## XCRacer (27. Juni 2009)

Bild des Tages ! 
Bericht und weitere Fotos folgen erst morgen Abend


----------



## Dirk S. (27. Juni 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bild des Tages !
> Bericht und weitere Fotos folgen erst morgen Abend



Mir fehlen die Worte! 
Was ist bloß aus dem Omerbachern geworden!? 

Jetzt zeigt schon der Nachwuchs wo der Hammer hängt!! 

Wo soll das denn noch mit Euch hinführen!?
Muss ich mir etwa Sorgen machen.... 

Grüße 

Dirk 

Noch 6 Wochen bis zum Monschau Marathon.


----------



## commencal blanc (27. Juni 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bild des Tages !
> Bericht und weitere Fotos folgen erst morgen Abend



 Einfach der Hammer der Knirps.


Ich glaube wir haben einfach mal sauglück gehabt mit dem Wetter!
Habe gerade die letzten beiden Stunden Wasser aus dem Keller entfernt...

20cm hoch stand das Wasser vor den Kellerfenstern und hat gedrückt...


----------



## XCRacer (29. Juni 2009)

Spät, aber er ist da. Der Bericht !


----------



## rpo35 (30. Juni 2009)

Klick


----------



## XCRacer (1. Juli 2009)

Heute jemand Lust auf eine FAT ab Dürwiß? 18 Uhr Star-Tanke?


----------



## PacMan (1. Juli 2009)

Termin für Samstag!
Ausgedehnte Luschentour zum Kuchenessen...


----------



## Cheng (1. Juli 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Termin für Samstag!
> Ausgedehnte Luschentour zum Kuchenessen...



ist mir doch etwas zu luschig!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (1. Juli 2009)

mir auch - kannste nicht noch paar stunden und km drauflegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (1. Juli 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Termin für Samstag!
> Ausgedehnte Luschentour zum Kuchenessen...


Perfekt!


----------



## PacMan (1. Juli 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> mir auch - kannste nicht noch paar stunden und km drauflegen?


Klar, gerne! 

Hey, ich muss drei Wochen nachholen. Danach schraub ich die km-pro-Tour auch wieder runter...


----------



## XCRacer (1. Juli 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Heute jemand Lust auf eine FAT ab Dürwiß? 18 Uhr Star-Tanke?


Hat sich bisher niemand gemeldet. Fahre jetzt schon los


----------



## burns68 (1. Juli 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Termin für Samstag!
> Ausgedehnte Luschentour zum Kuchenessen...



Ne Luschentour mit "mittel/mittel"?

Bist Du Dir da sicher?


----------



## PacMan (1. Juli 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Ne Luschentour mit "mittel/mittel"?
> 
> Bist Du Dir da sicher?


Ja, absolut! 

Vielleicht fahr ich Sonntag auch noch 'ne (kleinere) Runde. Wem Samstag zu luschig ist, kann sich ja mal den Sonntag vormerken.


----------



## celle (1. Juli 2009)

Samstag kann ich auch nicht, stattdessen "muss" ich zu einer Hochzeit
Sonntag würde ich evtl. mitfahren, wenn das Mietzekätzchen mich in Ruhe lässt

PS Am Freitag spielt ab 20:00 Boss Hoss in Eschweiler auf´m Markt!


----------



## niki-2 (1. Juli 2009)

Kann nicht muß arbeiten


----------



## bladerunner (1. Juli 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Kann nicht muß arbeiten



Du bist nicht allein, ich leider auch Dieter.
Und ich wäre so gern so schnell an der Kuchentheke gewesen.


----------



## XCRacer (1. Juli 2009)

Massenmord im Hürtgenwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bladerunner (1. Juli 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Massenmord im Hürtgenwald



Der Täter kehrt oft an den Tatort zurück, machst Du morgen wieder eine Runde?


----------



## XCRacer (1. Juli 2009)

Bin morgen in Kreuzau und werde dort mit meinen beiden Mädels eine Runde laufen


----------



## Cheng (1. Juli 2009)

Boss Hoss am Freitag ist Pflicht

Ich will Pascal keine Konkurrenz machen und die Startzeit mit 10Uhr finde ich auch ganz ok, ich dachte da an ca. 4-5 Stunden im lockeren "Cheng-Tempo" aber wenn jemand Lust hat hier melden und ich mache einen Termin!


----------



## PacMan (1. Juli 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> Ich will Pascal keine Konkurrenz machen...


Kein Thema. Find' ich doch gut, wenn möglichst viele Ombas auf'm Rad sitzen!


----------



## burns68 (2. Juli 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> ...aber wenn jemand Lust hat hier melden und ich mache einen Termin!



Mach mal!

Aber bitte nicht zu früh, oder Du paßt morgen abend auf mich auf!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (2. Juli 2009)

Rothaus = Bier = Celle

habe dich eben erst im letzten Moment erkannt Marcel

Vielleicht sehen wir uns morgen aufm Markt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## celle (2. Juli 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Rothaus = Bier = Celle




Ja toll... jetzt denken alle Unbeteiligten ich wäre ein Säufer

Ich habe dich auch erst im letzten Moment erkannt. 

Morgen Abend bin ich auf jeden Fall da und trinke mir das ein oder andere Wässerchen


----------



## rpo35 (3. Juli 2009)

Nicht quatschen, abstimmen!


----------



## L1pp1 (3. Juli 2009)

celle schrieb:


> Ja toll... jetzt denken alle Unbeteiligten ich wäre ein Säufer
> 
> Ich habe dich auch erst im letzten Moment erkannt.
> 
> Morgen Abend bin ich auf jeden Fall da und trinke mir das ein oder andere Wässerchen



Dein Ruf eilt dir vorraus  "lach"

Wünsche euch viel spass 

Gruß Markus


----------



## bladerunner (3. Juli 2009)

celle schrieb:


> Ja toll... jetzt denken alle Unbeteiligten ich wäre ein Säufer
> 
> Ich habe dich auch erst im letzten Moment erkannt.
> 
> Morgen Abend bin ich auf jeden Fall da und trinke mir das ein oder andere Wässerchen



Du darfst gerne für mich das ein oder andere Bierchen trinken.
Ich darf ja wiedermal auf Spät.

Wünsche allen Ombas heute Abend auf dem Markt viel Spass.


----------



## rollerhotte (3. Juli 2009)

celle schrieb:


> Morgen Abend bin ich auf jeden Fall da und trinke mir das ein oder andere Wässerchen




... das Wässerchen brauchst ja noch nicht nmal bezahlen, das kannst du sicher heute Abend von oben auffangen


----------



## ratze (3. Juli 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Termin für Samstag!
> Ausgedehnte Luschentour zum Kuchenessen...




 Ich kommen dann mal zum Omerbach 

So gegen 10:15????


----------



## PacMan (4. Juli 2009)

ratze schrieb:


> Ich kommen dann mal zum Omerbach
> 
> So gegen 10:15????


10:20 Uhr. Wir fahren doch langsam.


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juli 2009)

Happy Börsday, Kurzer


----------



## Cheng (4. Juli 2009)

Hi Michael, alles gute zu Deinem Geburtstag, lass es krachen heute, auch wenn es so warm ist!


----------



## bladerunner (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo Michael, 
wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Beste Grüße 
Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (4. Juli 2009)

Michael,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## GeDe (4. Juli 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Michael
Grüsse
GeDe


----------



## XCRacer (4. Juli 2009)

Alles Gute Michael !

Hier schon mal die ersten Bilder von heute. Bin nur bis Schmidt mitgefahren. Der Rest wollte zum Rursee.


----------



## niki-2 (4. Juli 2009)

Herr Kurzer


----------



## SteveMcQueen (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo Michael.

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich.


----------



## Jule (5. Juli 2009)

Alles Gute nachträglich, Michael!



XCRacer schrieb:


> Hier schon mal die ersten Bilder von heute.



Hach, das war toll gestern: Super Wetter, Kuchen in Schmidt, Schwimmen im Rursee, Eis in Simmerath, kühles Bier bei Benito und über 100km.


----------



## PacMan (5. Juli 2009)

Jemand Lust auf 'ne kleine, gemütliche Runde? So gegen 13:00 Uhr ungefähr.


----------



## commencal blanc (5. Juli 2009)

Hey Michael, 
 
nachträglich...
Hoffe hattest einen schönen Bikelastigen Tag 

Grüßle

Patrick


----------



## PacMan (5. Juli 2009)

13 Uhr Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (5. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank für die lieben Glückwünsche zu meinem Festtag.Wäre Pacman jetzt nicht soweit gefahren dann wäre ich mitgefahren.So bin ich mit L1pp1 nach Knolle und haben in der Bahnhofsvision einen Gerstensaft eingenommen.Hoffe man sieht sich um ein Bierchen oder zwei einzunehmen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Bagatellschaden (5. Juli 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf 'ne kleine, gemütliche Runde?



Ja, ich! 

Vielen Dank, Pascal, für die feine Trailrunde durch's Omba-Revier! War mir ein Vergnügen! Ich werd gleich mal versuchen, die Tour auf Google Earth nachzuvollziehen. Gesehen hab ich aber schon, wie dicht wir an K'münster dran waren. Beim nächsten Mal trinken wir bei einer Cousine 'nen Kaffee. Muss mal gucken, ob sie so einen Spontanitätstest bestehen würde.

Vielen Dank und bis bald auf Gegenbesuch
Claus.


----------



## PacMan (5. Juli 2009)

Gern geschehen, Claus. Hat Spaß gemacht!

Ich habe zum gestrigen Tag noch 'nen Bericht und ein paar Bilder ergänzt.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (5. Juli 2009)

Hab gerade mal recherchiert: der Schlangenberg, der ominöse Hügel bei Breinig ist tatsächlich nur bedingt natürlich. Zwar ist der Kalkklotz eine natürliche Erhebung, seine seltsame Anmutung hat er aber vom Bergbau, der dort bis ins 19. Jhdrt. umging. Abgebaut wurde Galmei, eine Vergesellschaftung verschiedener Zinkerze. Das kam dort in mächtigen Schichten vor. Zunächst hat man es im offenen Tagebau gewonnen, später hat man den Hubbel mit Stollen und Schächten durchlöchert. Drumherum findet man also auch die Abraumhalden. 
Das Zink, übrigens, wurde dann mit Kupfer aus dem Harz zu Messing geschmolzen. Just for the record.


----------



## niki-2 (10. Juli 2009)

Bin dann mal für 2 Wochen weg!

Bike und Schuhe sind eingepackt



P. S. Und lasst den Thread nicht einschlafen!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (10. Juli 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> ...Schuhe sind eingepackt...


...schönen Urlaub, Dieter!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (10. Juli 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Bin dann mal für 2 Wochen weg!
> 
> Bike und Schuhe sind eingepackt
> 
> ...



Schönen Urlaub und komme Gesund nach Hause.


----------



## bladerunner (10. Juli 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Bin dann mal für 2 Wochen weg!
> 
> Bike und Schuhe sind eingepackt
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveMcQueen (11. Juli 2009)

Zu spät): Trotzdem auch von mir Deiner Familie und Dir einen schönen Urlaub, Dieter.


----------



## Fantoum (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo, tut mir Leid dass ich diesen Touren-Treff Thread "missbrauche",
ich möchte nur fragen ob jemand, der hier mitliest mir  sagen kann ob bzw welche bikes von Lapierre im Mtb-Store in Eschweiler im Moment ausgestellt sind? 

Würde mir gerne mal ein Lapierre Froggy anschauen und hab den Händler über die Lapierre-Seite gefunden, leider per Telefon neimand erreicht bzw über die im Aufbau befindliche Seite nichts rausgefunden.

Wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand dazu antworten kann, wohne (noch) nicht in der Nähe und sonst gibts keine wirkliche Händler-Alternative!


----------



## SteveMcQueen (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo Fantoum.

Ich weiß nicht ob er das Froggy ausgestellt hat. Ist aber ein sehr kundenfreundlicher Händler, der so ziemlich jeden Wunsch erfüllen kann. Sicher auch einfach ein Froggy zur Ansicht bestellen. Mit dem MTB - store hast Du Dir einen der besten regionalen Shops ausgesucht. Aber siehst Du ja auch selbst, wenn Du dort bist.
Ride on.


----------



## XCRacer (13. Juli 2009)

Ruf den Zaffer vom mtb-store doch mal an ( 02403 22497 ), oder schreibe ihn eine email ( info (ätt) mtb-store.de  ) !


----------



## Fantoum (13. Juli 2009)

vielen dank, inzwischen ist die seite auch wieder online und mit adresse kann ich jetzt auch eine email schreiben. die telefonnummer hat ich probiert, hatten dann wohl zu viel zu tun zu dem zeitpunkt. danke!


----------



## PacMan (13. Juli 2009)

Zur Info: Morgen wird sich auch niemand melden. Dienstags hat er nämlich geschlossen...


----------



## PacMan (15. Juli 2009)

Heute abend Feierabendrunde: 19:15 Uhr am HBF Eschweiler.


----------



## rpo35 (15. Juli 2009)

Da sitze ich schon seit über 'ner Stunde auf dem Rennrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty Bottoms (15. Juli 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> .....auf dem Rennrad


:kotz:


----------



## GeDe (15. Juli 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Heute abend Feierabendrunde: 19:15 Uhr am HBF Eschweiler.



...... und ich schon fast wieder daheim


----------



## XCRacer (15. Juli 2009)

Da werde ich irgendwo bei Kreuzau im Wald zu finden sein. Aber laufend, mit zwei Weiber auf den Rädern im Schlepp.


----------



## rpo35 (15. Juli 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> :kotz:


----------



## benito (15. Juli 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Heute abend Feierabendrunde: 19:15 Uhr am HBF Eschweiler.



bin dabei.


----------



## PacMan (15. Juli 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Da sitze ich schon seit über 'ner Stunde auf dem Rennrad


Und? Inwiefern kann man das jetzt vergleichen? Du quälst dich bereits seit einer Stunde beim stupiden Strampeln zwischen stinkenden Autos, während ich mich noch auf Action, Natur und Spaß freue.


----------



## rpo35 (16. Juli 2009)

^Mach dir mal keine Sorgen um mich und die stinkenden Autos. Wir kommen klar. Und morgen turne ich durch die Brunssumer Heide 

Ps: Geschlossene Gesellschaft, kann niemanden mitnehmen


----------



## PacMan (16. Juli 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ps: Geschlossene Gesellschaft, kann niemanden mitnehmen


Na da haste aber Glück gehabt! Ich hatte nämlich ursprünglich auch vor, dort heute zu fahren.


----------



## L1pp1 (16. Juli 2009)

LoL Pascal ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (16. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine FAT ?
19.45 Uhr Star-Tanke, oder 20 Uhr Omerbach, ca. 1:45 h ??


----------



## rpo35 (16. Juli 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Na da haste aber Glück gehabt! Ich hatte nämlich ursprünglich auch vor, dort heute zu fahren.


War nicht böse gemeint und das weißt du auch. War mit einem Arbeitskollegen (absoluter Neuling) dort und wollte ihn nicht gleich mit den Cracks schocken.

Herr Bunker hat sich wohl verirrt.


----------



## XCRacer (16. Juli 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf eine FAT ?


>> http://rene-xcracer.blogspot.com/2009/07/fat-indemann-marienbildchen.html


----------



## PacMan (17. Juli 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> War nicht böse gemeint und das weißt du auch.


Na klar! 
Ich hatte wirklich ursprünglich vor, heute dort zu fahren. Aber das haben wir ja dann spontan auf gestern und heimische Wälder verschoben.


----------



## rpo35 (17. Juli 2009)

Um exakt 00:00 Uhr von heute und morgen zu schreiben, könnte zu Verwirrungen führen


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (17. Juli 2009)

Ralph, René - könnt Ihr hierzu Stellung nehmen?? :

"Aachen/Stolberg/Würselen. Ein Exhibitionist war am Donnerstagabend gegen 18.25 Uhr mit dem Fahrrad auf dem Hochwaldweg in Verlautenheide unterwegs. Er hat sich dort einer Joggerin auf schamlose Weise gezeigt. 
<


Die junge Frau lief weiter und verständigte die Polizei. Der Mann hatte sich in Richtung Stolberg-Atsch entfernt, die Fahndung blieb erfolglos. 

Nach der Beschreibung war er etwa 1,80 Meter groß, trug eine weiße Baseballkappe, ein ärmelloses blaues T-Shirt und eine kurze Hose. "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (17. Juli 2009)

Ich hab' ein Alibi und zwar in Form von GPS-Daten und Zeugen 
Aber Renè trägt schon mal solche Kappen


----------



## XCRacer (17. Juli 2009)

Mit hohen Absätzen bin ich sogar 1,80 groß


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (17. Juli 2009)

interesse? morgen 11 h startanke - ca. 3 stündchen?


----------



## PacMan (17. Juli 2009)

Bin morgen beim Drachenbootrennen auf dem Rursee dabei. (Haben uns ja das richtige Wetter ausgesucht )
Wer will, kann uns gerne anfeuern kommen.  Ich fahre, wenn es morgen früh trocken ist, auch mit dem Rad hin.


----------



## rpo35 (17. Juli 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Mit hohen Absätzen bin ich sogar 1,80 groß


Auf dem Rad bist du halt der "Größte"


----------



## Cheng (17. Juli 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> interesse? morgen 11 h startanke - ca. 3 stündchen?


muss noch etwas arbeiten, geht auch 12Uhr?


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (17. Juli 2009)

na klar nachbar


----------



## Cheng (17. Juli 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> na klar nachbar



ok, dann sagen wir 12Uhr Star Tanke wenn es einigermaßen trocken ist! Ich bin wohl langsam!


----------



## celle (18. Juli 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> Star Tanke



Gibt es auch einen alternativen Treffpunkt oder muss ich den weiten Weg bis Dürwiß fahren?


----------



## celle (18. Juli 2009)

ich bin raus, muss noch einige Dinge erledigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (18. Juli 2009)

ähh, da scheint sich ja draußen etwas zusammen zu brauen!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (18. Juli 2009)

schaun mer mal


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (18. Juli 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> ähh, da scheint sich ja draußen etwas zusammen zu brauen!



lass es uns canceln - das wird nicht gut ausgehen  - werde lieber ins muffige fitness-studio fahren


----------



## rpo35 (25. Juli 2009)




----------



## SteveMcQueen (26. Juli 2009)

Is jemand gestorben*confused*?


----------



## rpo35 (26. Juli 2009)

SteveMcQueen schrieb:


> Is jemand gestorben*confused*?


Frag mal den Markus


----------



## SteveMcQueen (26. Juli 2009)

Um die Zeit schon?  Muss ich mir jetzt Gedanken machen?


----------



## PacMan (27. Juli 2009)

Ich bin dann mal weg. Bis in zwei Wochen...


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (27. Juli 2009)

wohin wohin ??

Gute Reise und komme heil wieder zurück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveMcQueen (28. Juli 2009)

Jo, schönen Urlaub, Pascal und richt Uwe und Co. einen schönen Gruß aus.


----------



## PacMan (1. August 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> wohin wohin ??


Diese Woche war ich hier.

Und jetzt geht's noch für 'ne Woche in die Alpen (Schweiz)...


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (1. August 2009)

super - 
mach viele fotos, habe viel spass auf den trails und komme gesund wieder


----------



## SteveMcQueen (2. August 2009)

Dachte, Du wärst schon am Gardasee. Fahre bald eine ähnliche Strecke, allerdings mit dem Reiserad - am Rhein entlang bis zur Ahrmündung, dann die ganze Ahr entlang nach Blankenheim zur Quelle und dann durch die Eifel ins Hohe Venn und zurück. Viel Spaß in den Alpen und komm in einem Stück wieder.


----------



## niki-2 (3. August 2009)

Wie schauts denn morgen mit einer Tour aus? Wollte nach Nideggen!!!
Kann aber erst morgen nachmittag so gegen 14.00 Uhr

Celle was ist? Bist du dabei?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## celle (3. August 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn morgen mit einer Tour aus? Wollte nach Nideggen!!!
> Kann aber erst morgen nachmittag so gegen 14.00 Uhr
> 
> Celle was ist? Bist du dabei?
> ...




Wenn wir nicht zu schnell fahren, bin ich dabei
Wo treffen wir uns? Am Omerbach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (3. August 2009)

celle schrieb:


> Wenn wir nicht zu schnell fahren, bin ich dabei
> Wo treffen wir uns? Am Omerbach?



Bin um 14.00 Uhr am Omerbach

Bis morgen

Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (3. August 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> wohin wohin ??...


Tja, da hat wohl niemand was von gewußt.


----------



## celle (3. August 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Bin um 14.00 Uhr am Omerbach
> 
> Bis morgen
> 
> Dieter



Okai


----------



## XCRacer (4. August 2009)

Ob er jemals wiederkehrt?


PacMan schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal weg. Bis in zwei Wochen...


----------



## Jule (5. August 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ob er jemals wiederkehrt?


----------



## XCRacer (5. August 2009)

Hab klingeln hören, dass es am Samstag wieder eine der legendären Omba-Touren geben wird. Wäre sogar bereit, mit zu fahren . Dieter! Termin, bitte!


----------



## niki-2 (5. August 2009)

So meine lieben Freunde:

Termin für Samstag zur legendären Ombatour mit Kreuz am Kalender: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8892:daumen:

Kann leider nur zu der angegebenen Zeit, aber ich hoffe es werden sich einige Mitfahrer finden!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## burns68 (6. August 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> So meine lieben Freunde:
> 
> Termin für Samstag zur legendären Ombatour mit Kreuz am Kalender: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8892:daumen:
> 
> ...



Aber bitte wirklich langsam, ich bin immer noch Grippe geschädigt!

Danke


----------



## bladerunner (6. August 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Aber bitte wirklich langsam, ich bin immer noch Grippe geschädigt!
> 
> Danke




Hey Olli, aber hoffentlich nicht die Grippe wo man so viel von hört.

Gute Besserung
Udo


----------



## bladerunner (6. August 2009)

Ich bin dann mal weg bis Montag und werde mich in die Weinberge von Neustadt wagen um gegen viele Mannen mit meinem kleinen Roß in die Schlacht vom Sigma Sport Bike Marathon zu ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## celle (7. August 2009)

@Dieter: 
10:15 am Omerbach oder kommt ihr da nicht vorbei?

Gruss
Celle

PS Udo, viel Spaß beim Marathon


----------



## burns68 (7. August 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Termin für Samstag zur legendären Ombatour mit Kreuz am Kalender: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8892:daumen:



Sorry, bin raus! Ich muss morgen knechten! Der Schreibtisch ist zu voll!

Viel spaß morgen!


----------



## celle (7. August 2009)

Ich bin auch raus, mein linkes Knie macht seit gestern wieder Probleme

Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## benito (8. August 2009)

@ Dieter

seit Ihr so gegen 10:15 am Omerbach oder soll ich zur Star Tanke kommen ?


----------



## niki-2 (8. August 2009)

benito schrieb:


> @ Dieter
> 
> seit Ihr so gegen 10:15 am Omerbach oder soll ich zur Star Tanke kommen ?



Kommen zum Omerbach!!! 

Bis gleich

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (10. August 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ob er jemals wiederkehrt?


Klar, ich bin doch dem Omba-Land treu!

Wen's interessiert, wo Claus und ich uns letzte Woche rumgetrieben haben, kann hier in Tomburger-Thread schauen.


----------



## commencal blanc (11. August 2009)

ACHTUNG OMBAS

Ich komme wieder. 9 Tage Sommerurlaub in der Heimat. 
Ab Samstag - die ein oder andere Ombatour sollte drin sein.

@udo
wie war der Marathon?
Wollte kurzfristig noch mit, war dann aber doch etwas zu kränkelnd...


----------



## bladerunner (11. August 2009)

@udo
wie war der Marathon?
Wollte kurzfristig noch mit, war dann aber doch etwas zu kränkelnd...

Fazit:
Super Stimmung, Super Hotel, Super Strecke.
Es war einfach nur klasse, eine super Erfahrung die Lust auf mehr macht.  Teilnehmer gestartet: 200
*Veranstaltung:*SIGMA SPORT Bike Marathon *Strecke:*Kurzdistanz MTB 31km - 700 HM *Teilnehmer im Ziel:*120 
 *Zeit:*02:09:46.1 *Platz Gesamt:*79 *Platz Geschlecht:*71 *Platz Altersklasse:*23 (Ma m)
Habe mir jetzt den Vulkaneifel Bike Marathon rausgeguckt. 

Hoffe doch das wir in deinem Urlaub mal zusammen fahren können.


----------



## quax_bruchpilot (12. August 2009)

schöne Bilder Pascal...da wird man echt neidisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (12. August 2009)

quax_bruchpilot schrieb:


> schöne Bilder Pascal...da wird man echt neidisch!


Danke! 
Der restliche Bericht ist nun auch online.


----------



## L1pp1 (13. August 2009)

Klasse Bilder Pascal dein Urlaub scheint sich gelohnt zu haben "macht Lust auf mehr Radeln"


----------



## niki-2 (14. August 2009)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> Klasse Bilder Pascal dein Urlaub scheint sich gelohnt zu haben "macht Lust auf mehr Radeln"



Kann mich da nur anschließen

Super Bilder tolle Fahrer!!

P.S. Hat denn morgen keiner Lust auf die Einsteigertour?

Hier nochmal zur Erinnerung der Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8923

Wird wirklich nicht schwer

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## HolyBen (14. August 2009)

Jo, klasse Bilder Kleiner. 

@Dieter: sind doch genug Mitfahrer.

Viel Spaß bei der Tour.


----------



## Cheng (14. August 2009)

hätte eigentlich heute schon zu Hause sein sollen, ging aber leider nicht, komme erst am frühen morgen nch Hause und werde um die Startzeit sicher noch schlafen, aber ab nächste Woche wird wieder angegriffen.

Viel Spass und verheizt mir die wahren Einsteiger nicht!


----------



## burns68 (14. August 2009)

HolyBen schrieb:


> @Dieter: sind doch genug Mitfahrer.



Da fehlt aber noch einer!!!! *BERND*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (14. August 2009)

@Dieter: sind doch genug Mitfahrer.

Viel Spaß bei der Tour.[/QUOTE]

Komm stell dich nicht so an!!!

Bettina fährt doch auch mit!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (14. August 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> @Dieter: sind doch genug Mitfahrer.
> 
> Viel Spaß bei der Tour.



Komm stell dich nicht so an!!!

Bettina fährt doch auch mit!!!

Gruß

Dieter[/quote]

Solltest du irgendwie in meine Nähe kommen so gegen 13Uhr dann wäre ich dabei.


----------



## XCRacer (15. August 2009)

Wollte am Sonntag Nachmittag ab Omerbach ein Ründchen drehen. Falls jemand mit radeln möchte, bitte zeitig melden.

Ansonsten, schönes WE


----------



## rpo35 (15. August 2009)

Nach der Fete heute ist das für uns evtl. genau das richtige. Ich rufe dich gegen Mittag mal an.

Ralph


----------



## L1pp1 (15. August 2009)

War eine super lockere Runde Heute , es hat mir viel spass gemacht , ich soll euch (Dieter , Bettina) viele liebe grüße zurückbestellen mein alter Herr wuste euch direct zuzuordnen 

Ich denke wir sehen uns des öfteren mal 

Gruß 
Markus


----------



## niki-2 (15. August 2009)

Bericht von heute ist online:

http://www.omerbach.de/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

Bilder gibts hier:

http://www.omerbach.de/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=174

Schönes Wochenende

Dieter


----------



## burns68 (15. August 2009)

Meine Bilder sind nun auch online!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/20695


----------



## kurzer37 (16. August 2009)

Kann mich der Meinung aller nur anschließen,es war eine feine Tour mit super Leuten und bei schönstem Wetter.Das Tempo war für jeden Fahrbar.

Gruß
Kurzer37

Am dienstag um 10.30Uhr Tour mit Bikekalle also melden falls noch jemand lust hat.


----------



## theduke1mtb (16. August 2009)

Hallo, 

habe leider zu spät von der Tour gelesen, wir würden auch mal  gerne mit fahren. Ist nie so einfach alles unter einen Hut zu bekommen, wir brauchen auch noch jemanden der auf unsere Kinder aufpasst.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## commencal blanc (16. August 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wollte am Sonntag Nachmittag ab Omerbach ein Ründchen drehen. Falls jemand mit radeln möchte, bitte zeitig melden.
> 
> Ansonsten, schönes WE



Servus,
nachmittag ist immer relativ !
Wollte gleich ne Runde drehen, schon zum "Aufwärmen" mit dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theduke1mtb (16. August 2009)

Hallo, 
sorry, ich sprach von der Tour gestern.

Gruß


----------



## commencal blanc (16. August 2009)

theduke1mtb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sorry, ich sprach von der Tour gestern.
> 
> Gruß



Ich vom XCRacer Vorschlag für heute...


----------



## bladerunner (16. August 2009)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Ich vom XCRacer Vorschlag für heute...



Hey Patrick,
wilkommen zu Hause, muss leider heute
die Nanny für die eine kleine machen, die anderen beiden Mädels hab ich zum Silbermondkonzert nach Eupen geschickt. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja was die nächsten Tage.

Gruß
Udo


----------



## XCRacer (16. August 2009)

15 Uhr ab bei mir vor der Haustüre. Ralph und Jule kommen. Wir wollten erst zum Indemann, dann ab Merode in den Wald eintauchen. Patrick, sei doch um 15.30 oben am Indemann.


----------



## commencal blanc (16. August 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> 15 Uhr ab bei mir vor der Haustüre. Ralph und Jule kommen. Wir wollten erst zum Indemann, dann ab Merode in den Wald eintauchen. Patrick, sei doch um 15.30 oben am Indemann.



Das wäre mir zu spät geworden.
Bin schon zurück. Muss um 18Uhr zum Essen bei den "Schwiegereltern" sein.
Werd jetzt noch schnell in den See springen!


----------



## rpo35 (16. August 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> 15 Uhr ab bei mir vor der Haustüre. Ralph und Jule kommen. Wir wollten erst zum Indemann, dann ab Merode in den Wald eintauchen. Patrick, sei doch um 15.30 oben am Indemann.


Netter Quicky. Danke für's Guiden!

Ralph


----------



## Jule (17. August 2009)

@René: Danke für den Quicky!!


----------



## commencal blanc (17. August 2009)

Jule schrieb:


> @René: Danke für den Quicky!!



Scheint ja richtig was abgegangen zu sein bei euch

Ich hab die Woche frei. Samstag auf ner Hochzeit eingeladen, OMBA Samstagstour wird da wohl nix. Aber wenn jemand in der Woche Zeit hab,gerne...


----------



## niki-2 (17. August 2009)

Hallo Freunde des MTB Sports.

Wie schauts am Wochenende aus?

Ich könnte Samstag eine Tour von 11.00 Uhr bis 15.00 Uhr anbieten!!!

Wer hat Lust und wäre dabei?

Dann mache ich einen Termin!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (17. August 2009)




----------



## Cheng (17. August 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des MTB Sports.
> 
> Wie schauts am Wochenende aus?
> 
> ...



ginge auch später? ggf. gegen 12:30Uhr!


----------



## celle (18. August 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des MTB Sports.
> 
> Wie schauts am Wochenende aus?
> 
> ...


----------



## commencal blanc (18. August 2009)

...


----------



## niki-2 (18. August 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> ginge auch später? ggf. gegen 12:30Uhr!



Leider nicht mein Vater hat Geburtstag, da muß ich dann nachmittags noch hin sorry

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (18. August 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Wie schauts am Wochenende aus? ... Wer hat Lust und wäre dabei?


Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty Bottoms (18. August 2009)

blöd - das letzte stück meroder wald trail (richtung jüngersdorf neubaugebiet) ist komplett mit astwerk versperrt  gerade das hat immer so viel spass gemacht.


----------



## rpo35 (18. August 2009)

Oder ist es zugewachsen weil die Ombas so wenig fahren?


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (18. August 2009)

der war gut 

ne nicht zugewachsen.. die waldarbeiter waren fleissig


----------



## PacMan (18. August 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Ich könnte Samstag eine Tour von 11.00 Uhr bis 15.00 Uhr anbieten!!!
> 
> Wer hat Lust und wäre dabei?


Ich glaube, ich! Wenn ich jetzt keinen Termin übersehen habe...


----------



## SteveMcQueen (19. August 2009)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> ... Aber wenn jemand in der Woche Zeit hab,gerne...



Wie wär's mit ner FAT morgen gegen 17h30?

Samstag


----------



## niki-2 (20. August 2009)

Termin für Samstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8984

Und nun: schön eintragen

damit wir dem Omerbach alle Ehre machen!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (20. August 2009)

Würde gerne mitfahren, krieg's aber zeitlich nicht gebacken


----------



## kurzer37 (21. August 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Würde gerne mitfahren, krieg's aber zeitlich nicht gebacken




Dann hast du Pesch gehabt.


----------



## rpo35 (21. August 2009)

Dafür bin ich bald für knapp 2 Wochen im Ötztal und am Gardsee


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (21. August 2009)

Dann Euch beiden viel Erfolg und viel Spaß 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (21. August 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Dann Euch beiden viel Erfolg und viel Spaß
> 
> Gruß
> Markus


Ja danke! Aber 'ne Woche sind wir schon noch hier.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (21. August 2009)

Ja dann auch viel Erfolg für die Woche, in der ihr noch hier seid


----------



## burns68 (21. August 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> ... http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8984
> 
> Und nun: schön eintragen
> 
> damit wir dem Omerbach alle Ehre machen! ...



Mensch, was ist denn hier los?

Ne, dass sind mir einfach zu viele Fahrer, ich glaube ich fahr nicht mit!


----------



## celle (21. August 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Mensch, was ist denn hier los?
> 
> Ne, dass sind mir einfach zu viele Fahrer, ich glaube ich fahr nicht mit!



Und da soll noch einer sagen, die Ombas seien tot


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (21. August 2009)

Bike-Zombies sozusagen


----------



## Wheeler9990 (21. August 2009)

Dann habt ihr jetzt noch einen mehr, vorrausgesetzt ich versemmel mein Hinterrad gleich nicht beim Versuch, es wieder knirschfrei zu bekommen.
Da der Omerbach nicht so kurz ist (wie der Kurze), wo ist Treffpunkt oder kommt ihr wieder durch Hamich?


----------



## burns68 (21. August 2009)

Hi Wheeler,

der Treffpunkt ist Herrenfeldchen/Ecke Eifelstraße in Bergrath.

Gruß


----------



## commencal blanc (21. August 2009)

SteveMcQueen schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit ner FAT morgen gegen 17h30?
> 
> Samstag



Sorry, das hab ich nicht rechtzeitig gelesen.
War gestern mit Rad in Köln und froh, als ich um 17:30 zurück war
War einfach doch seeeehr warm gestern


----------



## Wheeler9990 (21. August 2009)

Also quasi Eisdiele, das passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (21. August 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Bike-Zombies sozusagen


Zombas!


----------



## XCRacer (21. August 2009)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Bike-Zombies sozusagen


Schreibt der Oberzombie


----------



## cyberp (21. August 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Termin für Samstag:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8984
> 
> ...


Muss ich bis zum Omerbach kommen oder kann ich etwas günstiger einsteigen?


----------



## niki-2 (22. August 2009)

cyberp schrieb:


> Muss ich bis zum Omerbach kommen oder kann ich etwas günstiger einsteigen?



Fahren Hamich, Schevenhütte, WBTS, Rennweg, usw.

Dort kannst du überall zusteigen!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## cyberp (22. August 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Fahren Hamich, Schevenhütte, WBTS, Rennweg, usw.
> 
> Dort kannst du überall zusteigen!


Dann komme ich zum Parkplatz Rennweg. 11.30 Uhr sollte passen, oder?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## niki-2 (22. August 2009)

cyberp schrieb:


> Dann komme ich zum Parkplatz Rennweg. 11.30 Uhr sollte passen, oder?
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



Ich denke ja

Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (22. August 2009)

cyberp schrieb:


> Dann komme ich zum Parkplatz Rennweg. 11.30 Uhr sollte passen, oder?


Naja, eher etwas später, oder Dieter? Soll doch gemütlich werden.


----------



## niki-2 (22. August 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Naja, eher etwas später, oder Dieter? Soll doch gemütlich werden.



Ich kann die Zeit leider immer schwer einschätzen aber Pascal hat Recht 11.40 Uhr passt auch


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (22. August 2009)

hallo zombas,

fahre direkt zum omba brauche noch chucky-service.

bis gleich


----------



## cyberp (22. August 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Zeit leider immer schwer einschätzen aber Pascal hat Recht 11.40 Uhr passt auch


Ok, dann bis gleich.


----------



## SteveMcQueen (22. August 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Zombas!



Das wird das Steuerrohrlogo für meine verbastelten Schrottmühlen. Woohoo


----------



## rpo35 (22. August 2009)




----------



## bladerunner (22. August 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Fahren Hamich, Schevenhütte, WBTS, Rennweg, usw.
> 
> Dort kannst du überall zusteigen!





Gute Fahrt für den Omerbachexpress.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (22. August 2009)

Schöne Tour, meine Bilder sind online http://picasaweb.google.de/Teamaixweb/MTB22082009#


----------



## talybont (22. August 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

bin heute mein erstes Rennen nach der Saarschleife 2008 gefahren:
USAG Wiesbaden MTB Race (Veranstalter US Army)
In menier Klasse bin ich dritter geworden, insgesamt fünfter. Ist wieder was fürs Ego.
Natürlich alles unter Team OMBA im richtigen Trikot 

mfg,
Armin


----------



## PacMan (22. August 2009)

Gratuliere, Armin! 
Was gab's als Prämie? 'Nen Feldstecher oder ein Armee-Messer? 

Ging's soweit ohne Beschwerden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (23. August 2009)

Bericht von gestern ist online!!

http://www.omerbach.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=195&Itemid=1


Gruß

Dieter


----------



## celle (23. August 2009)

DieterDieterDieter


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (23. August 2009)

Lieber Dieter,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag - da hattest du aber heute auch fantastisches Wetter 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## bladerunner (23. August 2009)

Hallo Dieter,
ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Glück und Gesundheit pack ich oben drauf, pack schnell all deine Geschenke aus.
Eine schönen Abend noch.







LG
Udo


----------



## rpo35 (23. August 2009)

Happy Birthday auch von uns, lieber Dieter!! Aber warum stehst du hier nicht in der Liste?


----------



## RS-Hunter (23. August 2009)

Lieber Dieter,

noch kurz vor Toresschluss die besten Geburtstagsglückwünsche.
Ich hoffe Du hast den Tag auch gebührend nutzen können.

Georg


----------



## PacMan (23. August 2009)

Ach verdammt, und ich Depp hab eben noch mit dir telefoniert. 

 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Dieter!


----------



## Cheng (24. August 2009)

Huhu,

Dieter, alles Gute nachträglich, hoffe Du hast gut gefeiert!


Und direkt hinterher alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag, Ina!

Lass es krachen heute!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (24. August 2009)

Hallo Dieter,

auch von mir alles Gute, ich hab gestern für dich mit gefeiert

Gruß, Mirco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (24. August 2009)

Huhu,

Dieter,auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich, hoffe Du hast gut gefeiert!

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (24. August 2009)

Alles Liebe zum Geburtstag, liebe Ina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## talybont (24. August 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag an Ina und an Dieter (nachträglich). 

@Pascal:
Es gab einen wirklich schönen Pokal, noch nicht mal in Tarnfarben. War eh total witzig. Habe mich von meinem Kumpel (Zivilangestellter bei der Army) breitschlagen lassen. Er hat gewonnen und mich sogar einmal überrundet.
Wir sind 20 Runden a 1,5 km (ungefähr, genau weiß ich es nicht) gefahren. Waren noch nicht mal richtige Wege, z.T. mit dem Freischneider befahrbar gemacht.  Aber total gut organisiert. War der einzige Deutsche am Start. Das Knie hat auch gehalten, dafür bin ich aufs andere gesemmelt 

mfg,
Armin


----------



## burns68 (24. August 2009)

Verdammt!!! Verpaßt!!!

Alles gute zum Geburtstag lieber Dieter!!!

Auch Dir Ina: Alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!!

Gruß Olli


----------



## kurzer37 (24. August 2009)

Alles Liebe zum Geburtstag, liebe Ina!!!!!

Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Jule (24. August 2009)

Herzliche Glückwünsche auch von mir...
...nachträglich an dich, Dieter...
...und an dich, Ina...
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveMcQueen (24. August 2009)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich, Dieter. 

Hab mich am Samstag in der Uhrzeit verlesen. Hoffe, ihr habt nicht auf mich gewartet.


Auch Dir, liebe Ina, alles gute zum Geburtstag und feier schön.


----------



## SteveMcQueen (24. August 2009)

Glückwunsch zu dem prima Ergebnis, Armin.


----------



## niki-2 (24. August 2009)

Danke für die Glückwünsche!

Ina für dich auch alles Gute!

Gruß

Dieter

P.S. 
Termin für Samstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9013

Und wieder: schön eintragen!!!


----------



## celle (27. August 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> P.S.
> Termin für Samstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9013
> 
> Und wieder: schön eintragen!!!



Ich kann leider nicht mitkommen, da ich mit Thomas und Peter Fuchs in Düren verabredet bin. Viel Spaß und trinkt ein Bier für mich mit


Weiterhin wünsche ich den Ötztalern viel Erfolg und einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## Jule (27. August 2009)

celle schrieb:


> Weiterhin wünsche ich den Ötztalern viel Erfolg und einen schönen Urlaub


Danke! So langsam werde ich nervös...
Hab' mich schon mal mental auf mein persönliches "Nah-Tod-Erlebnis" am Sonntag eingestellt. 

@Dieter: Am Samstag sind wir leider schon "da unten". Wünsch' euch viel Spaß, trinkt ein Bier für mich mit und drückt mir am Sonntag bitte die Daumen.


----------



## rpo35 (27. August 2009)

So, wir sind dann mal für 2 Wochen weg. Am Sonntag im Ötztal mal heftigst quälen, dann 2 Tage den Popo im Gardasee kühlen und wenn's wieder geht, noch ein bisschen biken 

Wir sind da aber scheinbar mit WLAN ausgestattet und werden euch zwischendurch sicher ab und an mal neidisch machen 

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## PacMan (27. August 2009)

Viel Spaß und Erfolg euch Ötzis! 

Ich komm' dann in 'ner Woche nach...


----------



## niki-2 (28. August 2009)

Viel Spass und kommt wieder heil zurück

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## SteveMcQueen (28. August 2009)

Viel Spaß euch beiden. Und bekommt keinen Schwächeanfall auf dem Ötzi.


----------



## niki-2 (1. September 2009)

Wie schauts denn Samstag mit biken aus?

Keiner Lust?

Ich denke da so an 11.00 Uhr!

Schönen Tag

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (1. September 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn Samstag mit biken aus?
> 
> Keiner Lust?
> 
> ...



werde gegen 9Uhr eine ca. 3 Std. Runde drehen, muss um 12:30 wieder zu Hause sein!


----------



## celle (1. September 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Keiner Lust?



Doch ich


----------



## bebchen (1. September 2009)

celle schrieb:


> Doch ich



Ich auch, muss aber leider arbeiten


----------



## niki-2 (2. September 2009)

Der Zuspruch ist ja wieder überwältigend

Hier trotzdem einen Termin für Samstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9048 

Bei Regen fahre ich nicht!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (2. September 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

bin wieder im Lande. Setze aber ab Samstag mal aus und werde in der Eifel wandern gehen.

MTB fahre ich am Freitag Vormittag. Aber nur ein kleines Ründchen.

Grüüüße, xcr


----------



## celle (3. September 2009)

Meine Teilnahme am Samstag ist fraglich, da ich seit gestern eine Erkältung zu Besuch habe


----------



## SteveMcQueen (3. September 2009)

Gute Besserung, Celle!

Bin dabei, bin dabei.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (3. September 2009)

Lust hab ich, Zeit wahrscheinlich auch, weiß ich aber erst Freitag.


----------



## L1pp1 (3. September 2009)

Habe meine kleine da denke nicht das ich es schaffen werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bladerunner (3. September 2009)

Würde auch gerne mitfahren aber komme Samstagmorgen erst aus der Nachtschicht raus.


----------



## rpo35 (4. September 2009)

Viele Grüße vom Gardasee und natürlich herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, lieber Marcel


----------



## Cheng (4. September 2009)

Viele Grüße aus Köln und natürlich herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, lieber Marcel


----------



## talybont (4. September 2009)

Dir Marcel


----------



## bladerunner (4. September 2009)

Hallo Marcel, auch von mir die besten Wünsche zu deinem Geburtstag, feier schön und ess ein richtig dickes Stück Kuchen für mich mit.




LG
Udo


----------



## celle (4. September 2009)

Hallo Marcel,

auch von deinem Namensvetter die besten Glückwünsche zum Burzeltag!

@Dieter: da ich meine Erkältung immer noch nicht losgeworden bin, werde ich morgen nicht mitfahren
Wünsche euch viel Spaß und ein schönes Wochenende!

 Richtung Gardasee, euch wünsche ich einen schönen Urlaub!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (4. September 2009)

Hallo Marcel,

auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## niki-2 (4. September 2009)

lieber Marcel du solltest noch mal biken gehen zb. morgen!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (4. September 2009)

dito


----------



## SteveMcQueen (4. September 2009)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag, Marcel. 
Haste Dein Bike verkauft?


----------



## GeDe (4. September 2009)

Hallo Marcel,
auch aus Wolfgarten herzliche Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag.


----------



## cyberp (4. September 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Der Zuspruch ist ja wieder überwältigend
> 
> Hier trotzdem einen Termin für Samstag:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9048


Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich es schaffe. Wo und wann könnte ich denn einsteigen? WBTS oder fahrt ihr noch näher an Schlich/Merode vorbei?

@Marcel: 

Gruß Christian


----------



## niki-2 (4. September 2009)

cyberp schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich es schaffe. Wo und wann könnte ich denn einsteigen? WBTS oder fahrt ihr noch näher an Schlich/Merode vorbei?
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Christian



Hallo Christian

Fahre Omerbach Richtung Gressenich, Süssendell und weiter Richtung Kartoffelbaum

P.S. Startzeit nochmal 10.00 Uhr am Omerbach, da ich morgen nachmittag noch weg muß

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## cyberp (4. September 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Christian
> 
> Fahre Omerbach Richtung Gressenich, Süssendell und weiter Richtung Kartoffelbaum
> 
> P.S. Startzeit nochmal 10.00 Uhr am Omerbach, da ich morgen nachmittag noch weg muß


Hi Dieter,

danke, aber das schaffe ich nicht. Viel Spaß morgen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## kurzer37 (4. September 2009)

Viele Grüße ausZweifall und natürlich herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, lieber Marcel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## MausD (4. September 2009)

Danke für die Glückwünsche.
Ich hab mich ja hier in letzter Zeit etwas rar gemacht.
Wenn es morgen nicht so früh und so lange gehen würde wär ich sogar mitgefahren. 

Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann morgen ab 15 Uhr vorbei kommen.
Es gibt Würstchen vom Grill und Börger aus der Flasche.

Vielleicht fährt ja einer mit mir eine Luschenrunde evtl. um den Tagebau. So von 12 - 14 und danach dann Börger.

Wer länger bleibt bitte was wärmeres zum Anziehen mitbringen, Party findet im Garten statt.
Freu mich auf regen Besuch. 

Marcel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (5. September 2009)

.


----------



## Jule (7. September 2009)

Hallo ihr da zu Hause!! 

Ich will ja nicht vorgreifen, aber das mit dem "Sentiero 601 Verweigerer" gilt ab heute wohl nicht mehr für unseren PacMan. 

Schöne Grüße vom Gardasee!
@Marcel: Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich!

Jule


----------



## SteveMcQueen (7. September 2009)

Wer ist denn morgen für ne schnelle FAT so ab 18h30 zu haben?


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (7. September 2009)

Jule schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht vorgreifen, aber das mit dem "Sentiero 601 Verweigerer" gilt ab heute wohl nicht mehr für unseren PacMan.



Der Pascal die alte Maschine - ich hab´s doch gewußt!!

Euch da unten noch viel Spaß

Gruß
Markus


----------



## GeJott (8. September 2009)

Jule schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht vorgreifen, aber das mit dem "Sentiero 601 Verweigerer" gilt ab heute wohl nicht mehr für unseren PacMan.
> 
> Schöne Grüße vom Gardasee!
> 
> Jule



Warscheinlich hat er sich nur für den Dalco-Trail warmgefahren. 

Wünsche Euch noch viel Spass da unten.

Gerd


----------



## XCRacer (13. September 2009)

*Ombas im Nationalpark*


----------



## PacMan (13. September 2009)

GeJott schrieb:


> Warscheinlich hat er sich nur für den Dalco-Trail warmgefahren.


Nee, den haben wir leider nicht mehr geschafft. Urlaub ist immer so kurz. 
Den 601 sind wir auch "nur" von 1100 Meter abwärts gefahren. Aber das ist ja, soweit ich weiss, der interessante Teil. 

@Marcel: Alles Gute nachträglich! Man sieht auf dem Rad...


----------



## niki-2 (16. September 2009)

Damit der Laden hier nicht ganz einschläft Termin für Samstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9131

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## theduke1mtb (17. September 2009)

Hallo, ich würde ja mal gerne als Gast mitfahren, diese Woche klappt es schon wieder nicht! 
Falls nächste Woche etwas stattfindet sieht es wesentlich besser aus.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## celle (17. September 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Damit der Laden hier nicht ganz einschläft Termin für Samstag:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9131
> 
> ...



Aufgrund einer Familienfeier kann ich am Samstag nicht.


----------



## XCRacer (17. September 2009)

Dann lass ich mich noch mal blicken!


----------



## burns68 (17. September 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Damit der Laden hier nicht ganz einschläft Termin für Samstag:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9131
> 
> ...



Sorry Dieter, ich muss am Samstag knechten.

Olli


----------



## SteveMcQueen (18. September 2009)

Ist die Tour auch schnupfentauglich?


----------



## niki-2 (18. September 2009)

Achtung!!!!

Touranfang für morgen ist auf 09.20 Uhr geändert, da ich morgen nachmittag noch einen Termin habe!!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9131

Gruß

Dieter

P. S. Tour wird auch schnupfentauglich sein!!!


----------



## XCRacer (18. September 2009)

Ich stoße dann wie besprochen auf dem Rennweg hinzu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (18. September 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich stoße dann wie besprochen auf dem Rennweg hinzu




ok


----------



## SteveMcQueen (19. September 2009)

Sorry, hab zu spät reingeguckt, wäre aber auch nicht mitgefahren, weil ich so richtig auf den Brettern lieg.


----------



## PacMan (20. September 2009)

Abstimmen, bitte!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (21. September 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Abstimmen, bitte!



der Sieg sollte wohl klargehen!


----------



## bladerunner (21. September 2009)

Der Weg auf den Kalender ist wahrscheinlich nicht so mühsam wie der auf den Berg.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (25. September 2009)

Apropos Berg: da war doch noch was.

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## theduke1mtb (25. September 2009)

Hallo, wird morgen gefahren? Würde als Gast mal gerne mitfahren.

Gruß aus Jülich


----------



## Wheeler9990 (25. September 2009)

Würde morgen auch mitfahren, aber nicht zu lange, bin Sonntag schon den ganzen Tag beim Motocross in Kleinhau. Und heute 17:30 Feierabendrunde ab Laufenburg-Parkplatz.


----------



## kurzer37 (25. September 2009)

Wir fahren Heute um 17:30
Uhr ab Hamisch zu einer FAT also mitfahren falls Zeit.


----------



## bexxx (25. September 2009)

Hi,

Wann würdet Ihr morgen losfahren?

Eher morgens oder eher mittags?

Lg,
bexxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk S. (25. September 2009)

Mahlzeit,
die Omerbacher sieht man ja überall. 

Ich heute nach schwerer Arbeit durch die Umkleide nach Hause.
Was sehen meine Augen da!? 

Ein Trikot von den Omerbachern? 
Konnte leider den Namen nicht sehen. 

Wer ist das? Sofort melden!!! 

Ist so eine Frima in Herzogenrath, die Maschinen für MOCD oder auch LED's herstellen.

Als bis dann

Dirk


----------



## Cheng (25. September 2009)

Dirk S. schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> die Omerbacher sieht man ja überall.
> 
> Ich heute nach schwerer Arbeit durch die Umkleide nach Hause.
> ...



hi Dirk, ich schätze das war unser Mr. Burns


----------



## XCRacer (25. September 2009)

Dirk S. schrieb:


> ... Ich heute nach schwerer Arbeit ...


Wurde auch Zeit, dass sie dich mal drann kriegen.


----------



## burns68 (26. September 2009)

Dirk S. schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> die Omerbacher sieht man ja überall.
> 
> Ich heute nach schwerer Arbeit durch die Umkleide nach Hause.
> ...



Richtig! Ich habe Dich direkt erkannt, war mir aber nicht sicher. Bist in der QS, ne?


----------



## Cheng (26. September 2009)

Für alle die spontan noch Lust und auch gestern nachgefragt haben, heute Treffpunkt 14Uhr am Omerbach, Eifelstr./Ecke Herrenfeldchen. Lockere Rollrunde um die WBTS, langsam/leicht!


----------



## Dirk S. (26. September 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Richtig! Ich habe Dich direkt erkannt, war mir aber nicht sicher. Bist in der QS, ne?



Jo,
sitze in der SQC - Wareneingangskontrolle und darf mich 
um die Lieferantenbewertung und Qualifizierung für Q1-100
kümmern.
Darfst gerne mal vorbeischauen. 

Grüße

Dirk

XC- Racer

Bin froh wieder etwas zu arbeiten.
Den ganzen Tag nur Sport ist auf dauer zu langweilig...


----------



## burns68 (26. September 2009)

Dirk S. schrieb:


> ...Darfst gerne mal vorbeischauen. ...



Man ich war doch gestern erst bei euch!!! Und außerdem sollst Du arbeiten und nicht quatschen!!!


----------



## Cheng (26. September 2009)

war schön heute mit benito, Jägerhausrunde mit Weizeninspiration in Mausbach, dazu gab es "Traumwetter"


----------



## benito (26. September 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> war schön heute mit benito, Jägerhausrunde mit Weizeninspiration in Mausbach, dazu gab es "Traumwetter"[/QU
> 
> Stimmt!
> 
> allerdings hatten wir mehr Weizeninspiration als Jägerhaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (26. September 2009)

Bericht des Außenposten Rurtal


----------



## PacMan (27. September 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bericht des Außenposten Rurtal


Ich hab noch ein paar Bilder ergänzt.


----------



## L1pp1 (28. September 2009)

es scheint eine schöne Tour gewesen zu sein


----------



## commencal blanc (29. September 2009)

L1pp1 schrieb:


> es scheint eine schöne Tour gewesen zu sein



den Eindruck hatte ich auch 

Bin am Wochenende nochmal da. Aber Samstag bin ich schon verpflichtet.
Jemand am Donnerstag oder Freitag Zeit und Lust?


----------



## niki-2 (30. September 2009)

Termin für Samstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9239

Lockere Einsteigerrunde für alle!!

Bei Regen fahre ich nicht

Gruß.

Dieter


----------



## commencal blanc (2. Oktober 2009)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> den Eindruck hatte ich auch
> 
> Bin am Wochenende nochmal da. Aber Samstag bin ich schon verpflichtet.
> Jemand am Donnerstag oder Freitag Zeit und Lust?



Servus,
da es gerade doch trocken bleibt, werde ich eine kleine Runde drehen.
Falls noch jemand Lust + Zeit hat und sich dran hängen will am besten per Handy...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hedonistin (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Biker, wollte mich bei euch, speziell bei Dieter unserem Guide, für die schöne Einsteigertour bedanken. Sitze endich bei mir zu hause nach einem Umweg über das Eschweiler Krankenhaus. Nach Sturz, mehr oder weniger auf der Zielgeraden kurz vor Nothberg, rechtes Schüssebein gebrochen, vier Wochen Verband und Bikepause
Wenn ich wieder fit bin werde ich mich euch gerne wieder anschließen.
Gruß Ina


----------



## niki-2 (3. Oktober 2009)

Hedonistin schrieb:


> Hallo Biker, wollte mich bei euch, speziell bei Dieter unserem Guide, für die schöne Einsteigertour bedanken. Sitze endich bei mir zu hause nach einem Umweg über das Eschweiler Krankenhaus. Nach Sturz, mehr oder weniger auf der Zielgeraden kurz vor Nothberg, rechtes Schüssebein gebrochen, vier Wochen Verband und Bikepause
> Wenn ich wieder fit bin werde ich mich euch gerne wieder anschließen.
> Gruß Ina



So ein Mist!!

wünsche dir gute Besserung

Bericht von heute ist online!


http://www.omerbach.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=200&Itemid=3

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (3. Oktober 2009)

Hedonistin schrieb:


> Hallo Biker, wollte mich bei euch, speziell bei Dieter unserem Guide, für die schöne Einsteigertour bedanken. Sitze endich bei mir zu hause nach einem Umweg über das Eschweiler Krankenhaus. Nach Sturz, mehr oder weniger auf der Zielgeraden kurz vor Nothberg, rechtes Schüssebein gebrochen, vier Wochen Verband und Bikepause
> Wenn ich wieder fit bin werde ich mich euch gerne wieder anschließen.
> Gruß Ina



man Ina, wärst Du mal mit uns durch den harmlosen Stadtwald gefahren.
Komme schnell wieder hoch und gute Besserung!


----------



## kurzer37 (4. Oktober 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> man Ina, wärst Du mal mit uns durch den harmlosen Stadtwald gefahren.
> Komme schnell wieder hoch und gute Besserung!


 
Warum habt ihr nicht gehalten als ihr bei mir vorbei gefahren seid? Wäre dann bestimmt noch mitgefahren. Habe Extra noch gerufen.


----------



## niki-2 (4. Oktober 2009)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr nicht gehalten als ihr bei mir vorbei gefahren seid? Wäre dann bestimmt noch mitgefahren. Habe Extra noch gerufen.



Sorry aber du hättest dich ja mal kurz melden können, oder eintragen!!!!


Gruß

Dieter


----------



## bexxx (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Ina,



Hedonistin schrieb:


> Nach Sturz, mehr oder weniger auf der Zielgeraden kurz vor Nothberg, rechtes Schüssebein gebrochen, vier Wochen Verband und Bikepause



Oh je ... gute Besserung!

Ralf


----------



## Wheeler9990 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Ina,

und ich hatte schon die Pannenfreie Tour gelobt....
Wünsche dir auch gute und schnelle Besserung.

Gruß, Mirco


----------



## SteveMcQueen (5. Oktober 2009)

Unbekannterweise von mir auch gute Besserung, Ina.


----------



## bladerunner (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja Ina, gute Genesung vom Abstieg beim Einstieg wünsch ich Dir unbekannterweise.


----------



## niki-2 (15. Oktober 2009)

Termin für Samstag, da sich ja sonst hier keiner bemüht!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9312

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bexxx (15. Oktober 2009)

Grrr.. ... seit gerade ist mein Schaltauge kaputt .

Und das doofe "Bike Reparaturbuch" schweigt sich darüber komplett aus. Also selber friemeln.

Falls ich es hinbekomme melde ich mich an 

Ralf


----------



## Cheng (15. Oktober 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Termin für Samstag, da sich ja sonst hier keiner bemüht!!!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9312
> 
> ...



Sorry Dieter, um diese Zeit bin ich am Samstag im Siegerland auf einer Trauerfeier, eine Arbeitskollege im Alter von 37 hat sich verabschiedet.
Also, genießt jeden Tag!


----------



## niki-2 (16. Oktober 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> Sorry Dieter, um diese Zeit bin ich am Samstag im Siegerland auf einer Trauerfeier, eine Arbeitskollege im Alter von 37 hat sich verabschiedet.
> Also, genießt jeden Tag!



Das ist natürlich nicht so schön!

Trotzdem schönes Wochenende 

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Hedonistin (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Biker, 
habe getern erfahren, dass mein Schlüsselbein doch noch operiert werden muß. Wünsche euch eine schöne Tour am Samstag.

LG Ina


----------



## niki-2 (16. Oktober 2009)

Hedonistin schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> habe getern erfahren, dass mein Schlüsselbein doch noch operiert werden muß. Wünsche euch eine schöne Tour am Samstag.
> 
> LG Ina



Hallo Ina 

du hast ja damit den Vogel abgeschossen!!!

Nochmal gute Besserung

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (16. Oktober 2009)

bexxx schrieb:


> Grrr.. ... seit gerade ist mein Schaltauge kaputt .
> 
> Und das doofe "Bike Reparaturbuch" schweigt sich darüber komplett aus. Also selber friemeln.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf,

Schaltauge kaputt => Neues kaufen ! Da gibt's nicht's zu reparieren 

www.schaltauge.de


----------



## bexxx (16. Oktober 2009)

Jaaaa .... ich habe gerade erst rausgefunden welcher Hersteller meinen Rahmen gebaut hat ... damit ich einen Anhaltspunkt für das Schaltauge habe ...


----------



## IGGY (16. Oktober 2009)

gelöscht!


----------



## SteveMcQueen (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin raus. Hab verpennt. Viel Spaß im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (24. Oktober 2009)

So, der chinesiche Stern auf meinem Lenker hat uns sicher nach Hause geleitet, die Ankunft wurde unmittelbar in der Pizzeria gebührend gewürdigt. 

Vielen Dank nochmals für diesen schönen Tag mit und bei Euch. Die Guides haben wirklich eine feine, ausgewogene Runde zusammengestellt und wie jedes Jahr seit Ihr immer wieder für eine Überraschung gut. Wo sonst gibt es eine Jubeltour mit Starterpaket und anschließender Party.

Falls Euch die Ideen ausgehen, wie wäre es mit einer Dusche nebst anschließendem Saunagang nach der Tour im angrenzenden Fitnesscenter 

Grüße

Gerd


----------



## Enrgy (25. Oktober 2009)

Auch von meiner Seite ein fettes "Dankeschön" an die Organisatoren und Guides sowie die Helfer im Hintergrund!


----------



## bladerunner (25. Oktober 2009)

OMBAS IHR SEID SPITZE

Vielen Dank für die Einladung, den schönen Tag, und vor allem für das originelle Starterpaket, ganz tolle Arbeit vom Orgateam.

 Dieter jagen macht den Berg hoch doppelt soviel Spass 


Hoffe alle sind gesund und gut genährt nach Hause gekommen.


Weiter so
Udo


----------



## Spinmonster (25. Oktober 2009)

Yehaaa!
Auch aus K-scheid 1000 Dank für diesen wunderschönen Tag in eurer Mitte.
Hat wie immer viel Spass gemacht, super Orga, tolle Trails und jede Menge Bekloppte!
Gerne wieder.

Grüsse
Chucky und SPImonster!!!!

Das N blieb der Cheng meiner Frau noch schuldig! (Nur für Insider)!

Keep on rocking & hit da trails!


----------



## Enrgy (25. Oktober 2009)

Spinmonster schrieb:


> Chucky und SPImonster!!!!
> Das N blieb der Cheng meiner Frau noch schuldig! (Nur für Insider)!



Jo jo, ich war auch mal wieder Engry....


----------



## IGGY (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Auch von mir ein DICKES dankeschön für die Einladung und den tollen Tag. Wenn es sich wieder einrichten lässt, komme ich nochmal mit Euch mit.
@Spinmonster Ich hoffe mal das du mich nicht meinst mit "bekloppter" 
Ich habe deine Grüße an Dirk weitergeleitet und soll schön zurück grüßen 
Wenn ihr mal in der Brunsumerheide fahrt, würde ich mich gerne mal anschliessen wenn ich darf!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spinmonster (25. Oktober 2009)

Yoo!

Geht klar! An alle - macht euch mal nen Kopf, wann wir nochmal gemeinsam die Heide rocken? Wenn der Termin steht, bereite ich den Tripp vor - Ön Stückchen Kuchen sollte es dann auch in Kscheid geben!

Grütze von Chucky & Spinmonster (die mit N)!


----------



## niki-2 (25. Oktober 2009)

Spinmonster schrieb:


> Yoo!
> 
> Geht klar! An alle - macht euch mal nen Kopf, wann wir nochmal gemeinsam die Heide rocken? Wenn der Termin steht, bereite ich den Tripp vor - Ön Stückchen Kuchen sollte es dann auch in Kscheid geben!
> 
> Grütze von Chucky & Spinmonster (die mit N)!



Dann mach mal bin dabei

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## bladerunner (25. Oktober 2009)

Die Heide, das hat was von Heimat, Teverener zum warm fahren und die Brunsumer zum durch starten. Das wäre mal was.


----------



## mikkael (25. Oktober 2009)

So, auch ich bin wieder da (_war wieder ein langes Wochenende_) und möchte mich auch ganz herzlich bei den OMBA-Jungs und Mädels für den tollen Tag bedanken. 

So eine Organisation, *1A mit allem drum und dran*, habe ich teilweise nicht einmal bei Profirennen erlebt. Spitze! 

Es hat viel Spaß gemacht. Und vielen Dank auch an die Damen für den leckeren Kuchen danach!





Gerne immer wieder, trotz der ewiglangen Anfahrt aus Erkrath! 

LG Mikkael


PS. Die weiteren Fotos werde ich im Laufe der Woche posten


----------



## surftigresa (26. Oktober 2009)

Hi!

Auch von mir ein ganz dickes Dankeschön für den tollen Tag 

Spitze organisiert! Das Starterpaket und die Verpflegungsstation unterwegs waren zwei tolle Details an einem rundum gelungenem Tag


----------



## niki-2 (26. Oktober 2009)

Bericht von Samstag ist online!!
www.omerbach.de

Sehr schön Thorsten

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (27. Oktober 2009)

So es ist fertig und wird Morgen eingeweiht mein neues Winterrad.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/499280

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## IGGY (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mal so frei!





Ist das Rad schon auf dich eingestellt? Sieht ein wenig komisch aus!


----------



## Spinmonster (27. Oktober 2009)

Wieso neues bike? Das einzige was man davon brauchen kann, ist der Ständer!

Chucky;-))


----------



## XCRacer (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde den Ständer nicht so gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bick (28. Oktober 2009)

So wie ich den Micha kenne wird er erstmal fahren und antesten und sich dann
entscheiden, wie kurz der Gabelschaft abgelängt wird.

Hauptsache er fährt nicht mit weißen Überschuhen...


----------



## kurzer37 (28. Oktober 2009)

Bick schrieb:


> So wie ich den Micha kenne wird er erstmal fahren und antesten und sich dann
> entscheiden, wie kurz der Gabelschaft abgelängt wird.
> 
> Hauptsache er fährt nicht mit weißen Überschuhen...



Genau so wollten wir es machen.Es ist schon auf meine Größe eingestellt nur der Gabelschaft wird erst Später gekürzt.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## alter-stinker (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen, komme aus Eschweiler und suche Anschluss, blutiger Anfänger, wenig MTB-Erfahrung, auf der Suche nach Sportkameraden, ich bin etwas ÄLTER und GESETZT.

naja ich habe schon ein paar mal versucht Kontakt zu bekommen über "omerbach.de" was aber leider nicht funktionierte, liegt aber bestimmt an meinem Computer!!!

Eventuell hat ja jemand Interesse mit einem Anfänger sich rumzuschlagen, etwas Erfahrung auszutauschen, usw.... dann meldet euch doch bitte.


mit sportlichem Gruß
Gerd


----------



## kurzer37 (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Gerd
Hier tummeln sich immer welche die sich mit alten Säcken abgeben.Spreche da ganz aus Erfahrung.Auf jeden Fall wird dir bestimmt geholfen.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## PacMan (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi Gerd,

da wird sich bestimmt mal was ergeben. Behalte auch mal die Einsteigertouren im Auge...


----------



## IGGY (28. Oktober 2009)

Bick schrieb:


> Hauptsache er fährt nicht mit weißen Überschuhen...


Was hast du gegen weiße Überschuhe?


----------



## PacMan (28. Oktober 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen weiße Überschuhe?


Rennradfahrer... tsss...


----------



## IGGY (28. Oktober 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Rennradfahrer... tsss...



Wie man sieht finde ich die toll 





Hat aber auch Nachteile


----------



## Spinmonster (28. Oktober 2009)

Iggy, bis eben hatte ich eine sehr hohe Meinung von dir!
Aber ön Drössiger und dann auch noch diese Tennissocken?
Kerl, Kerl, Kerl, ich weiss et nich, aber du solltest deine Medikamente wieder nehmen!

;-))
Chucky
... bis bald inne Heide!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (28. Oktober 2009)

Geil oder? Ich mußte eben selber lachen, als ich die alten Bilder rausgesucht habe


----------



## karthäuser (29. Oktober 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> Wie man sieht finde ich die toll





Ui ui ui,

Fotos vom Patzel veröffentlicht. Wenn das mal gut geht 

Die Ü-Schuhe sehen einfach zum :kotz: aus.


----------



## XCRacer (29. Oktober 2009)

Weiß ist in


----------



## IGGY (30. Oktober 2009)




----------



## _Schmutzfink_ (31. Oktober 2009)

karthäuser schrieb:


> Fotos vom Patzel veröffentlicht. Wenn das mal gut geht


Es gibt tatsächlich Menschen, die das dürfen. Was soll dieser beknackte Kommentar überhaupt? Du kennst mich doch gar nicht. Spar dir das in Zukunft.


----------



## FilledBratze (31. Oktober 2009)

karthäuser schrieb:


> Ui ui ui,
> 
> Fotos vom Patzel veröffentlicht. Wenn das mal gut geht
> 
> Die Ü-Schuhe sehen einfach zum :kotz: aus.



Seit wann haben graumellierte Katzen überhaupt einen PC? Und wenn man in einem Thread neu ist, da gleich jemanden ans Bein zu pissen, ist nicht gerade die beste Taktik Freunde zu gewinnen. Aber typisch Katze, erstmal Krallen raus und kratzen was das Zeug hält. Oder bist Du doch ein verkappter Hund, der hier "sein" Revier markieren muss?
In diesem Sinne - ciao mit V.

@Schmutzfink: Schön, mal wieder etwas von Dir zu lesen. Wann fährst Du mal wieder im AC - Wald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Schmutzfink_ (31. Oktober 2009)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> ...Wann fährst Du mal wieder im AC - Wald?


Dieses Jahr wird kaum noch etwas laufen. Ich mach 'ne Pause.


----------



## kurzer37 (31. Oktober 2009)

_Schmutzfink_ schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich Menschen, die das dürfen. Was soll dieser beknackte Kommentar überhaupt? Du kennst mich doch gar nicht. Spar dir das in Zukunft.



Du bist doch sonst nicht so Mädchenhaft.Reg dich nicht auf in deinem Alter ist das nicht Gesund.


----------



## karthäuser (3. November 2009)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> da gleich jemanden ans Bein zu pissen, ist nicht gerade die beste Taktik Freunde zu gewinnen.



Das nennst Du anpissen ?  
Freunde gewinnen ? Welche Freunde ? Euch etwa ?


----------



## karthäuser (3. November 2009)

_Schmutzfink_ schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr wird kaum noch etwas laufen. Ich mach 'ne Pause.



Wahrscheinlich bis Juli oder


----------



## _Schmutzfink_ (3. November 2009)




----------



## FilledBratze (3. November 2009)

Draw me a hole in tha groun' n let me slip away
Sincerely yours, Mr G. W. Bush.


----------



## Cheng (6. November 2009)

Guten morgen Georg (RS-Hunter) und alles Gute zu einer "0" in deiner Geburtstagszahl!
Lass Dich reich beschenken!


----------



## XCRacer (6. November 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Und fahr mal wieder Rad


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (6. November 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Georg, feier schön  und lass dich mal wieder blicken.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## celle (6. November 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag! 

Gruss
Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (6. November 2009)

Dir Georg!!!


----------



## burns68 (6. November 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch​
Feier schön und lass Dich reichlich beschenken!!!
​


----------



## cyberp (6. November 2009)

Georg


----------



## niki-2 (6. November 2009)

lieber Georg auch von mir!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## HolyBen (6. November 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von Simon, Sandra und Bernd.


----------



## FilledBratze (7. November 2009)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich, Georg. Hoffe, Du hast gestern einen schönen Tag verbracht.


----------



## kurzer37 (7. November 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch​
Feier schön und lass Dich reichlich beschenken!!!


----------



## RS-Hunter (7. November 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche, es wird auch wieder mal die Zeit kommen, bei der ich die Laufschuhe gegen das MTB tauschen werde.


----------



## HolyBen (7. November 2009)

RS-Hunter schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche, es wird auch wieder mal die Zeit kommen, bei der ich die Laufschuhe gegen das MTB tauschen werde.



Jetzt ist die richtige Zeit dazu Georg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (15. November 2009)

+++ Trailnews +++​
Der Nordwanderweg zwischen dem Filterwerk und Rotterdell ist in einem ziemlich üblen Zustand. Große Maschinen haben es in einen Schlamm-Canyon verwandelt.
Man kommt noch durch, aber es macht keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## bladerunner (15. November 2009)

Heute, 14:15Uhr, kurz vor Siedlung Hürtgen, es wurde von mir eine einsame Ombanerin entdeckt, auf was orangem. ;-))


----------



## Jule (16. November 2009)

bladerunner schrieb:


> Heute, 14:15Uhr, kurz vor Siedlung Hürtgen, es wurde von mir eine einsame Ombanerin entdeckt, auf was orangem. ;-))


 
Tsss...dabei war ich doch völlig inkognito auf meinem Rennrad  unterwegs.


----------



## XCRacer (16. November 2009)

ca. 14:30 Uhr, Vossenack, Höhe Tankstelle gleiche Sichtung


----------



## bladerunner (16. November 2009)

Tsss...dabei war ich doch völlig inkognito auf meinem Rennrad  unterwegs.




Mann muss kein Omba sein um eine Ombanerin zu erkennen.


----------



## XCRacer (16. November 2009)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (18. November 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> .



, - fertig ist das Mondgesicht!

Seit wann ist der Mann im Mond einäugig?


----------



## PacMan (19. November 2009)

Wie wäre es mit ein paar saftigen Trails am Samstag? Bevor es kälter wird und der Schlamm wieder einfriert...


----------



## Cheng (19. November 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit ein paar saftigen Trails am Samstag? Bevor es kälter wird und der Schlamm wieder einfriert...



hehe, "mittel - Schwer" wäre eh nix für mich!

Ich werde Sonntag mittag wieder eine Runde drehen, so wie letzten Sonntag!


----------



## niki-2 (19. November 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit ein paar saftigen Trails am Samstag? Bevor es kälter wird und der Schlamm wieder einfriert...




Wäre ja nicht schlecht kann aber leider nicht, da ich arbeiten muß!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## HolyBen (19. November 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> hehe, "mittel - Schwer" wäre eh nix für mich!
> 
> Ich werde Sonntag mittag wieder eine Runde drehen, so wie letzten Sonntag!



Da bin ich dabei !


----------



## TvS (20. November 2009)

Hallo an die Runde,

bin bei Euch noch nie mitgefahren (außer mal bei einer Ostertour vor ca. 87 Jahren), aber hab mich mal für die saftige Trailtour angemeldet. Ich bin gespannt, was es in der Gegend noch alles an Neuem gibt 

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## PacMan (20. November 2009)

Hi Thomas!

Mach dir nicht zu große Hoffnungen - das meiste kennst du vermutlich schon (Hasselbachgraben, Nordwanderweg, ...). Aber ein paar nette Kleinigkeiten kann ich vielleicht noch einstreuen.

Kleine Info am Rande: Die Strecke wird stellenweise noch recht matschig sein. Überschuhe könnten also trotz der frühlingshaften Temperaturen nützlich sein.
Schutzblech-Fahrer werden allerdings ausgelacht.


----------



## celle (20. November 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> Ich werde Sonntag mittag wieder eine Runde drehen, so wie letzten Sonntag!



 Darf ich mit?


----------



## Jule (20. November 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> Ich werde Sonntag mittag wieder eine Runde drehen, so wie letzten Sonntag!


 
Da möchte ich auch mit! 
Jule


----------



## XCRacer (20. November 2009)

Auf Matsch habe ich keine Lust.  Hier bei uns sind die Wege trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (20. November 2009)

Och jetzt tu doch nicht so überrascht. Was meinst du, warum ich "*saftige* Trails" geschrieben hab? 
Weichei! 

Ich bin die Strecke letzte Woche schon gefahren. Sah danach zwar aus wie Sau, aber in Summe fand ich es eigentlich sehr gut fahrbar. Ich denke, dass es morgen noch mal ein Stück besser aussehen sollte.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (20. November 2009)

Samstag mal sehen was ich heute so fahre.
Sontag mal sehen wie das Wetter ist.


----------



## kurzer37 (20. November 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Samstag mal sehen was ich heute so fahre.
> Sontag mal sehen wie das Wetter ist.


 
Samstag hätte ich auch lust,muß aber bis 14Uhr malochen und könnte so ab 15Uhr.
Wäre dann ab Zweifall und sehr langsam.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Wheeler9990 (20. November 2009)

Sehr langsam passt nicht zu Pascals mittel-schwer. Wenn ich heute abend viel fahre bin ich morgen gerne bei langsam mit dabei.


----------



## burns68 (20. November 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Wäre ja nicht schlecht kann aber leider nicht, da ich arbeiten muß!!!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dieter



Ich will auch mit!!!! 

Ähhhm, ich meinte eigentlich die Cheng-Sonntagstour!


----------



## niki-2 (20. November 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Ich will auch mit!!!!
> 
> Ähhhm, ich meinte eigentlich die Cheng-Sonntagstour!



Wann soll´s  denn losgehen?

Würde dann gerne auch mit!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Cheng (20. November 2009)

Aufgrund der großen Nachfrage!

*Das Tempo bestimmt der "Langsamste"*


----------



## niki-2 (20. November 2009)

Cheng schrieb:


> Aufgrund der großen Nachfrage!
> 
> *Das Tempo bestimmt der "Langsamste"*



Also ich!!!!


----------



## kurzer37 (21. November 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Sehr langsam passt nicht zu Pascals mittel-schwer. Wenn ich heute abend viel fahre bin ich morgen gerne bei langsam mit dabei.


 

Muß Heute langsam absagen da ich länger auf dem Werk bleiben muß.
Fahre dann später oder die Tage.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (21. November 2009)

Ich bin leider raus. Hab abartige Nackenschmerzen


----------



## HolyBen (21. November 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Also ich!!!!



Da hast Du die Rechnung ohne mich gemacht.


----------



## _Schmutzfink_ (21. November 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Ich will auch mit!!!!
> 
> Ähhhm, ich meinte eigentlich die Cheng-Sonntagstour!


Ich nicht


----------



## Wheeler9990 (21. November 2009)

Kommt ihr über Hamich? Dann stehe ich unten am Trail zwischen Berg und Omerbach...


----------



## L1pp1 (21. November 2009)

Glaube du meinst am Gut Atzenau an der alten Eisenbahnstrecke , kann auch nicht wünsche euch aber alles gute und das beste wetter.


----------



## PacMan (21. November 2009)

Hier ein kleiner Bericht von heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (21. November 2009)

Mensch Pascal, das ging aber schnell 

Sehr schöner Bericht zu einer wirklich tollen Tour. Da hat einfach alles gestimmt: Frühlingshafte Temperaturen, tolle Trails und vor allem eine super Truppe 

Danke an alle, besonders natürlich an Pascal! Hat mir eine Menge Spass gemacht.


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (21. November 2009)

Pascal, von mir auch nochmal vielen Dank für die schöne Tour heute.
Hat viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Spinmonster (21. November 2009)

Paaaaschkaaal! 
Schöner Ding heute! Wie immer mir dir - aber eine solche Truppe hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr besammen, gut das Markus nicht dabei war und uns wiedermal gebremst hat!!!

Sollten wir bald mal im bergischen oder anne Ahr wiederholen!

Grütze nach Kölle und an den Wheelie King.
Chucky & Spinmonster


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (21. November 2009)

böser Chucky


----------



## Spinmonster (21. November 2009)

putz weiter Dusty - nächstes We biste dran! Keine Ausreden mehr!

2 x 200km!

Ich mach dann mal für uns was mit Schenkel und dem Langen klar - wird bestimmt locker!

!Chucky!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (21. November 2009)

na mit den beiden wird es locker ... bin dabei


----------



## TvS (21. November 2009)

Hi,

danke auch von mir für die Tour, waren auch einige für mich neue Trails dabei. Hat Spaß gemacht!

Grüße in die Runde
Thomas


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2009)

Jo Danke Pascal für Heute!

War klasse 

wenn ihr mal ins Siebengebirge kommen wollt, am besten einen Samstag für ca 1500 HM und 50km mit vielen lecker Trails,meldet euch.

Sollte nur trocken sein...

Schöne gruesse
Carsten


----------



## Jule (23. November 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Marcel!


----------



## burns68 (23. November 2009)

Hi Celle, alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (23. November 2009)

Hi Marcel, auch von mir alles Gute und ich wünsche dir besseres Wetter für Mittwoch.


----------



## Spinmonster (23. November 2009)

Auch von uns, 
aus Kohlscheid alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Chucky & Spinmonster


----------



## bladerunner (23. November 2009)

Hey Marcel, alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag. 
Lass Dich heute reich beschenken und feier schön. 

LG
Udo


----------



## PacMan (23. November 2009)

Häppi Börsday, Marcel!


----------



## niki-2 (23. November 2009)

Der Celle hat Geburtagstag, der Celle hat Geburtstag!!!!



Auch von mir alles Gute!!!


Dieter


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (23. November 2009)

Ähh, bist du Chucky  ??

Alles gute zum Geburtstag Marcel, trink dir drei bis vier Bier!! 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## L1pp1 (23. November 2009)

Alles gute zum Bday Marcel lass es krachen heute und dich verwöhnen


----------



## XCRacer (23. November 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag !


----------



## HolyBen (23. November 2009)

Happy Birthday auch von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (23. November 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von uns! Sorry, aber ich habe es heute nachmittag nicht geschafft!


----------



## benito (23. November 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und feier schön.


----------



## cyberp (24. November 2009)

Besser spät als nie.... auch von mir


----------



## Jule (24. November 2009)

Und da haben wir ja direkt den nächsten...hätte ich fast übersehen...voll der Stress hier.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Christian!


----------



## PacMan (24. November 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Christian! 

Sag mal, gab's auch schon einen weiteren Geburtstag in eurem Hause?


----------



## celle (24. November 2009)

Vielen lieben Dank für die zahlreichen Glückwünsche und die nicht geschenkten Geschenke 


 Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (24. November 2009)

Lieber Christian,
alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## niki-2 (24. November 2009)

Alles Gute Christian !!!



Dieter


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (24. November 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Christian

Gruß
Markus


----------



## GeDe (24. November 2009)

cyberp schrieb:


> Besser spät als nie.... auch von mir



sorry, dem kann ich mir nur anschließen

Grüße GeDe


----------



## HolyBen (24. November 2009)

Alles Gute natürlich auch von mir !


----------



## Cheng (24. November 2009)

Hi Christian, alles Gute auch von uns!


----------



## cyberp (24. November 2009)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Glückwünsche 

@Pacman: Das zweite Geburtstagskind lässt noch auf sich warten.


----------



## kurzer37 (25. November 2009)

Hallo
auch vom kleinsten Omba an alle die in den letzten Tagen Geburtstag hatten.
Besser spät als nie.... auch von mir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und hoffentlich habt ihr schön gefeiert.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## burns68 (1. Dezember 2009)

Hi Ralph,
alles gute zum Geburtstag! Ich freue mich schon auf heute Abend!!

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Thomas (1. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

